# Sticky  Boxing Thread



## MrMister

For some reason people still watch this rigged sport. I think people might even still bet on it too.

Old thread broke, so here's a new one.


----------



## cablegeddon

Worst summer ever. 

Wilder - Povetkin cancelled

Fury - Klitscko cancelled

No Pacquiao fight

No Mayweather fight (I guess Mayweather never fought in the summer anyway for some reason)

No Golovkin fight until september

Ward is fighting some clown from Colombia :jetbad

Kovalev is fighting the guy who lost to Bellew :jetbad

I like the Canelo - Liam Smith match-up. Liam Smith is a slugger.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

cablegeddon said:


> Worst summer ever.
> 
> Wilder - Povetkin cancelled
> 
> Fury - Klitscko cancelled
> 
> No Pacquiao fight
> 
> No Mayweather fight (I guess Mayweather never fought in the summer anyway for some reason)
> 
> No Golovkin fight until september
> 
> Ward is fighting some clown from Colombia :jetbad
> 
> Kovalev is fighting the guy who lost to Bellew :jetbad
> 
> I like the Canelo - Liam Smith match-up. Liam Smith is a slugger.


We still get Leo Santa Cruz vs. Carl Frampton on 7/30 and Crawford vs. Postol on 7/23. Pretty good match-ups for the month.


----------



## Blackbeard

@Top Shelf I was unable to view your previous comment so I asked MrMister to create a new thread for us.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

@Blackbeard (Y)


----------



## kimino

Whats the fight of the year so far for you guys?

For me no doubt is


----------



## Dragonballfan

IDK I mean Porter/Thurman was pretty fucking sweet as well can't decide :hmm:


----------



## LaMelo

I would never bet on boxing or pay to watch a fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> @Blackbeard (Y)


Did you hear about the demands team Eubank were asking for the Golovkin fight? They wanted to select specific commentators and set the ticket prices :heston

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/16919931/chris-eubank-jr-lost-gennady-golovkin-fight-due-father-crazy-demands


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Did you hear about the demands team Eubank were asking for the Golovkin fight? They wanted to select specific commentators and set the ticket prices :heston
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/16919931/chris-eubank-jr-lost-gennady-golovkin-fight-due-father-crazy-demands


I had a read before :lmao

Jnr really does need to tell his Dad to get fucked. I liked the guy as a fighter but nowadays he really is a first class cunt. I seen a video a bit back when Jnr was doing some sparring and pad work at Floyds gym in Vegas and Snr is embarrassing. He wont be told anything at all.He was mouthing off about how Jnr would beat GGG and every body in the gym were taking the piss big time. Snr was totally oblivious. Its cringe at its maximum


----------



## Overcomer

Kovalev is fighting today on HBO


----------



## Blackbeard

Overcomer said:


> Kovalev is fighting today on HBO


On a Monday? :wtf2


----------



## kimino

Not hyped for


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> On a Monday? :wtf2


The fight was in Russia. I managed to find a stream and watched it. Was a routine victory For Kov but he was nowhere near as impressive as he has been recently. Props to Chilemba though, he is one tough dude


----------



## cablegeddon

I'm actually more impressed with Kovalev now. He had a bad night, with a bad match-up for him and was still able to adjust and knocked down his opponent in round 7. He kind of woke up and took command of the ring.


----------



## Blackbeard

Here's hoping Ward gets by his summer tune up without any hiccups so we can finally see those two clash in the fall :mark:


----------



## HoHo

Just found out on ESPN..

Pacquiao comes out of retirement after 3 months lolz. He's set to either fight either October 28 or November 5. No shock me he came out of retirement he's good enough to fight to 40 if he wants to. Hell Bernard Hopkins fought past 40 and was a smart, and quality fighter. The tank is still fill and I like to like to see him fight either Crawford or Thurman both can KO a Boxer just like that.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

HoHo said:


> Just found out on ESPN..
> 
> Pacquiao comes out of retirement after 3 months lolz. He's set to either fight either October 28 or November 5. No shock me he came out of retirement he's good enough to fight to 40 if he wants to. Hell Bernard Hopkins fought past 40 and was a smart, and quality fighter. The tank is still fill and I like to like to see him fight either Crawford or Thurman both can KO a Boxer just like that.


Out of them two Thurman is the much better match up for Manny. Pacman could dominate with his speed and combinations and i reckon in could be a pretty comfortable nights work. Not convinced by Keith at all really. Crawford on the other hand would give Manny all sorts of problems. The guy is lightning quick and has a great chin. Every time i have seen him fight i have been impressed


----------



## HoHo

Yup Crawford is a tough challenge for anyone, but Pacman is not the type of guy to run away from tough opponents. That spirit goes back to his days facing Morales, Barrera and Marquez no fear in his mind. Either way glad he's back, I'm sure he'll find a good opponent that everyone would want to see with Manny.


----------



## Blackbeard

It needs to be a world class opponent who poses a threat to Manny Pacquiao otherwise Bob Arum will end up having another PPV flop on his hands. Terence Crawford and Danny Garcia would certainly be intriguing match ups.

I am a little surprised Top Rank & Golden Boy haven't attempted to make Pac vs. Canelo yet. That's probably one of the few big fights left in boxing that could generate a lot buzz and excitement with casual fans.

EDIT - LOL at Adrien Broner out pricing himself :heston

And I wonder if Kell Brook now regrets taking that Gennady Golovkin fight :hmm: If he had just waited a couple days Kell probably would of been in with a shout of landing this fight.


----------



## Slickback

What happened to Eubanks Jr fighting GGG? lol Brook


----------



## Blackbeard

Juggernaut said:


> What happened to Eubanks Jr fighting GGG?


Eubank Sr was making crazy demands.


----------



## Blackbeard

The annual tradition of having Chocolatito fight on the same day as Golovkin will continue :mark:



> Roman “Chocolatito” Gonzalez is rising in weight to challenge junior bantamweight titleholder Carlos Cuadras on Sept. 10 in a bout that will headline a card at The Forum in Los Angeles on HBO (10 p.m. ET), it was announced on Wednesday.
> 
> Gonzalez-Cuadras will serve as a split-site doubleheader with Gennady Golovkin’s middleweight championship fight with Kell Brook from 02 Arena in London. Golovkin-Brook will air live on HBO during the late afternoon of Sept. 10 while Gonzalez-Cuadras will be shown at night together with Golovkin-Brook in a tape-delay.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/428613-roman-chocolatito-gonzalez-and-carlos-cuadras-will-meet-sept-10


----------



## Blackbeard

Eddie Hearn is claiming Miguel Cotto turned down the opportunity to face Kell Brook this summer.



> *Miguel Cotto was offered a super fight with welterweight titleholder Kell Brook at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn for the summertime but turned it down*, according to Matchroom promoter Eddie Hearn, who handles Brook. *HBO was behind the match-up, but Cotto’s promoter, Roc Nation, turned it down*, according to Hearn, who pitched the idea. Roc Nation did not immediately return an email for comment.
> 
> “*That would have been the perfect, perfect fight*,” Hearn said. “*HBO loved the fight and I spoke to Roc Nation and they said we don’t want to fight Kell Brook. And I don’t blame them because Kell Brook hasn’t got the name in the U.S. yet, and it’s too much risk for Miguel Cotto. There’s easier guys for Cotto to fight with bigger profiles in the U.S., so that fight never made sense to Cotto*.”


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/428793-promoter-says-miguel-cotto-turned-down-a-chance-to-face-kell-brook

Credit to Eddie Hearn for at least throwing the dice and attempting to land Brook a fight of that magnitude.


----------



## cablegeddon

HBO loved the fight? what? Cotto aint running away from Brook. Cotto is looking for a payday ie a ppv fight

Brook is a 30 year old, no rep, no draw. he aint s


----------



## Blackbeard

Don't forget, Wilder vs. Arreola is tomorrow night :mark:



cablegeddon said:


> HBO loved the fight? what? Cotto aint running away from Brook. Cotto is looking for a payday ie a ppv fight
> 
> Brook is a 30 year old, no rep, no draw. he aint s


That fight would of been PPV in the UK. Nice excuses though.


----------



## Blackbeard

Not the most scintillating performance from Mr. Wilder but he handled Arreola with ease. His jab is a beautiful weapon. It's like he's thudding his opponents with a giant steel rod. He's still a little lackadaisical when it comes to defense though, very open whilst laying against the ropes, that could be exploited by someone like Anthony Joshua. His size, athleticism and power make him a formidable task for anyone to overcome.

Deontay says he broke his right hand, that's actually impressive that he was able to dominate Arreola solely relying on his left hand :bjpenn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## cablegeddon

Blackbeard said:


> Don't forget, Wilder vs. Arreola is tomorrow night :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> That fight would of been PPV in the UK. Nice excuses though.


All I said is he's looking for a payday. The UK ppv-market is 20% tops (because the culture is differentt here) of the U.S ppv-market. He doesn't want that. He wants a big fight that brit ain't s...



MrJamesJepsan said:


>





Blackbeard said:


> Not the most scintillating performance from Mr. Wilder but he handled Arreola with ease. His jab is a beautiful weapon. It's like he's thudding his opponents with a giant steel rod. He's still a little lackadaisical when it comes to defense though, very open whilst laying against the ropes, that could be exploited by someone like Anthony Joshua. His size, athleticism and power make him a formidable task for anyone to overcome.
> 
> Deontay says he broke his right hand, that's actually impressive that he was able to dominate Arreola solely relying on his left hand :bjpenn


Less impressed by Wilder than disgusted by Arreola and his team. There has got to be a better way to finish that fight than to not get up between rounds.


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Danny Garcia is no longer involved in the Pacquiao sweepstakes.....



> *Danny Garcia*, who has been rumored to face a number of high-profile fighters, is targeting a *Sept. 24 return on Showtime*, a source with knowledge of Garcia’s plans told RingTV.com on Tuesday.
> 
> An opponent is being determined, but Garcia (32-0, 18 knockouts) is obviously not coming back to face Manny Pacquiao, the source said. And though the timetable remains fluid, Sept. 24 is a working date for now.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/429255-welterweight-titleholder-danny-garcia-targets-a-sept-24-return-on-showtime

Deontay Wilder could possibly be out for the rest of the year due to the injuries he sustained during Saturday's fight.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17097709/deontay-wilder-rest-16-suffering-2-big-injuries-ko-win-chris-arreola


----------



## Blackbeard

Adrien Broner is back in jail because he arrived at court 3 hours late to his own trial









http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17110054/adrien-broner-serve-30-days-jail-showing-late-felony-assault-trial


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Adrien Broner is back in jail because he arrived at court 3 hours late to his own trial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17110054/adrien-broner-serve-30-days-jail-showing-late-felony-assault-trial


Gutted for him. Honestly :lmao. He has always come across as a decent down to earth lad

unkout


----------



## cablegeddon

Richard Dwyer bashing the hell out of Arreola and his corner (and I agree 100%):



> Just understand you're 35 years old. You're never going to have a cleaner shot at the heavyweight title against a guy who is green, who is one-handed, with a third of the fight left. Folks there were 4 rounds left in this fight. How many fighters in boxing today, no matter how banged up they are, let's say one eye is closed, would plead with the referee, "no you have to keep this going"......Wilder had a broken hand and a torn bicep.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755822677504495616


----------



## Blackbeard

WBA Fuckery is trying to get in the way of Ward vs. Kovalev :no:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/429525-duva-says-the-wba-ordering-kovalev-braehmer-next-was-a-clerical-error


----------



## Blackbeard

> Adding another layer of confusion to the WBA’s mandatory title mess at light heavyweight, secondary titleholder *Juergen Braehmer is scheduled to defend his WBA trinket against Nathan Cleverly Oct. 1 at the Jahnsportforum in Neubrandenburg, Germany on Sky Sports*, it was announced on Friday


.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/429675-juergen-braehmer-to-meet-nathan-cleverly-oct-1-in-germany

Decent fight :jjones


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Crawford V Postol tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:

Should be a cracking fight. I go Terence by decision :avit: :avit: :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Holy fuck. What a performance from Oscar Valdez. Punch perfect

Crawford next :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I have a feeling Crawford might end up making Manny look old if those two meet.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Terence fucking Crawford :drose

Totally dominated and bullied the number 2 guy in the division with relative ease 

Guys like Jeff Lacey, Adrian Broner, Keith Thurman have all been billed as the next big thing of American boxing and have fallen well short for me. Crawford is the real deal. Lightning quick, awesome combinations, ridiculous hand speed and is totally comfortable boxing orthodox or southpaw.We seen in the Gamboa fight that he has a solid chin and is more than happy to go to war when needed. Think we are seeing the era of a very special fighter here. Manny is best off staying well away from this kid


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Crawford putting everyone on notice tonight. Don't fuck with that dude :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Outstanding performance from Terence Crawford :clap:clap:clap

Tremendous speed and he displayed superb footwork & ring IQ. He's without a doubt one of the best P4P boxers on the planet right now. I hope he lands that Pacquiao fight because I feel like it would end up being a passing of the torch. He's got the potential to become a superstar.


----------



## cablegeddon

I was following the Crawfoord fight on a boxing forum and it was sad to watch all these boxing experts who thought they had outsmarted the odds-makers.

No the odds-makers outsmarted you.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...nce-crawford-straight-away-says-freddie-roach



> Freddie Roach has admitted that he may not pick Terence Crawford as an opponent for Manny Pacquiao's November comeback fight.
> 
> The Hall of Fame trainer was in the opposing corner to Crawford at the weekend as the Omaha super-lightweight unified the division by comfortably outpointing Ukrainian Viktor Postol.
> 
> The victory seemed to set up a mega fight with multi-weight world champion Pacquiao, who is likely to return to the ring this autumn.
> 
> Promoter Bob Arum previously compiled a three-man shortlist for the chance to face 'Pac-Man', with Crawford's name put alongside welterweight world champions Jessie Vargas and Danny Garcia.
> 
> Roach, however, has dispelled the chances of Crawford landing the fight, telling boxingscene.com: "I don't think we are going to accept or want the Crawford fight for Manny straight away.
> 
> 
> "We will take it in the future, give me one warm-up fight and a fight right after that and then we can talk.
> 
> "It will be a tough match-up as Crawford can move for 12 rounds and is a pretty good puncher. He hits hard and emulates Floyd Mayweather Jr quite a bit in his style - he's like a younger version.


Freddie going on like Manny has been retired for years, His last fight was 3 month ago ffs :lmao

He knows deep down that Terence will be a total nightmare for manny


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Adonis Stevens vs. Thomas Williams last night. Ouch.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Anyone watchin Santa Cruz vs. Frampton now? Mikey Garcia vs. Elio Rojas just ended. It was good fast match. Rojas showed a lot of heart, but Mikey Garcia outboxed him in the footwork, head movement, combinations and power, they were pretty even speed wise, Mikey Garcia might be looking to go down to Lightweight to be a top contender for the division title after this Super Lightweight Bout. Entertaining fight, both guys pretty good orthodox boxers, but Rojas got overpowered by a hell of fighter in Mikey Garcia. 

Rojas got some quick shots in and some 1,2's on the first couple of rounds but Garcia picked up the pace afterwards dropping Rojas 5-4 times during the fight, 2 of them on round 5 when the referee stopped the fight after the second fall of round 5.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Not to sure which way this Frampton fight is going to go but if pushed i would go with Santa Cruz by stoppage around 9 or 10


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Rowdy Yates said:


> Not to sure which way this Frampton fight is going to go but if pushed i would go with Santa Cruz by stoppage around 9 or 10


2 rounds into the fight in these 2 mofos are really going at it. Good exchanges between Frampton and Santa Cruz. If anyone is not watching this right now tune the fuck in, don't sleep on this one you won't regret it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

What a fucking war. Unbelievable fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Brilliant fight. I had it 114-114. Very hard to score


----------



## Rowdy Yates

117-111. What fucking fight was that judge watching :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

I think it's time to start seriously considering Carl Frampton as one of the pound for pound best boxers on the planet. He keeps on impressing and defying the odds.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> I think it's time to start seriously considering Carl Frampton as one of the pound for pound best boxers on the planet. He keeps on impressing and defying the odds.


I think he needs a couple of convincing wins before he is regarded as one of the best p4p boxers. He won the Quigg fight more to Quiggs lack of activity than anything else. He was not particularly impressive that night. The Santa Cruz fight could have gone either way but Carl was outstanding i must admit. A rematch is surely on the cards. If it is anything like Saturdays bout we are in for another treat :avit:


----------



## cablegeddon

Blackbeard said:


> I think it's time to start seriously considering Carl Frampton as one of the pound for pound best boxers on the planet. He keeps on impressing and defying the odds.


He never competed in the olympics, he's not popular in Belfast, he's not popular in the UK, doesnt accept any national anthem to be played at his title fights. So he has a couple of things working against him, but it could happen, but it will take time to build a reputation with him.


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


> He never competed in the Olympics, he's not popular in Belfast, he's not popular in the UK, *doesn't accept any national anthem to be played at his title fights*. So he has a couple of things working against him, but it could happen, but it will take time to build a reputation with him.


I am totally fine with that. National Anthems being sung before big boxing fights have always annoyed the hell out of me. Most of the time these guys are mercenaries just looking for a payday not patriots fighting for their country.

All the points you brought up really have no bearings on P4P discussions though. It's about overall talent and achievements, not popularity.


----------



## Oiky

Props to Frampton for the win, I had it a lot closer than a couple of the judges had it, I'd definitely like to see a rematch, but his outright ducking of Rigondeaux is not good in my opinion.

Carls a good fighter but its an out and out duck what hes doing regarding Rigo. He reckons there is no money in the bout, while that is true, where was the money in the Gonalez Jr and Avalos fights? Hes not even saying to Rigo if you move up I'll fight ya, its just a duck. Not taking anything away from him but this duck is shameful


----------



## Rowdy Yates

cablegeddon said:


> He never competed in the olympics, *he's not popular in Belfast*, he's not popular in the UK, doesnt accept any national anthem to be played at his title fights. So he has a couple of things working against him, but it could happen, but it will take time to build a reputation with him.


:canunot


----------



## Blackbeard

When the hell did Tyson Fury get popped for doping and why have I only just heard about this? unk

BTW looks like Miguel Cotto vs. Juan Manuel Marquez is dead in the water. They couldn't reach an agreement over weight unk3

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17197968/miguel-cotto-juan-manuel-marquez-not-happening-promoter-says


----------



## Slickback

Is the rematch cancelled?


----------



## Blackbeard

Juggernaut said:


> Is the rematch cancelled?


Not yet but apparently Tyson's in hot water with the UK doping agency. He was banned temporarily but that has now been lifted for some reason.


----------



## Oiky

its all a dirty scandal regarding fury. proper witch hunt. 

the rematch is still on and he will still beat Klitschko even easier than last time. 


Pacquiao fighting Vargas now


----------



## Blackbeard

lel. Is anyone shocked? You just knew after Terence Crawford outclassed Viktor Postol that Manny & Freddie were going to choose the easier option. It's a blatant duck to me.

Don't get me wrong though, stylistically Jessie Vargas will make for more entertaining fight.

I doubt this is going to sell well on PPV. Bob Arum might take another lose here.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Its is all a bit strange this Fury failed drug test business. I remember reading months ago that he had failed one but i presumed the B sample had returned clear as i have not heard anything since. Not sure why it has all been brought back up again now.


----------



## cablegeddon

Blackbeard said:


> lel. Is anyone shocked? You just knew after Terence Crawford outclassed Viktor Postol that Manny & Freddie were going to choose the easier option. It's a blatant duck to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, stylistically Jessie Vargas will make for more entertaining fight.
> 
> I doubt this is going to sell well on PPV. Bob Arum might take another lose here.


This is not 2010. Ducking does not enter the equation for a guy who wants to retire and has already proven himself in every way



Rowdy Yates said:


> Its is all a bit strange this Fury failed drug test business. I remember reading months ago that he had failed one but i presumed the B sample had returned clear as i have not heard anything since. Not sure why it has all been brought back up again now.


Trust me Fury has mighty enemies in England. He'd be the worst looking PED-user ever. Even worse than Barnett in 2001.


----------



## Oiky

Wards purse tonight $850k

Brands purse $30k

Mad


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...s-martin-suffers-gunshot-wound-in-los-angeles



> Former world heavyweight champion Charles Martin - the man deposed by Anthony Joshua in June - has been shot in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 30-year-old from St Louis now resides in Carson, California but it was in downtown LA at approximately 5am that Martin was allegedly involved in an altercation with two men that resulted in gunfire.
> 
> Martin, who held the IBF title for almost three months earlier this year, claims he has no idea why the men attacked him and was attempting to drive away from the incident when he suffered a gunshot wound to his forearm.
> 
> He added that he "looked down, and saw a pool of blood. I said to myself, 'I gotta get outta here. I'm gonna die. I'm gonna bleed to death.'
> 
> "I have to pay respect to the cops. They saved my life."
> 
> 'Prince Charles' subsequently underwent surgery as police continue the hunt for his assailants.


:wow


----------



## Dragonballfan

Nice bring on the superfight in november. Also Pacquiao better face Crawford next year, well if he's still boxing :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

I hope I can end up getting some good odds on Ward because I really do think he'll beat Kovalev rather easily.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> I hope I can end up getting some good odds on Ward because I really do think he'll beat Kovalev rather easily.


Yep, before I was thinking its a 50/50 fight, but after last night I think Ward beats him, not easily but he will beat him for sure


----------



## Irish Jet

cablegeddon said:


> He never competed in the olympics, he's not popular in Belfast, he's not popular in the UK, doesnt accept any national anthem to be played at his title fights. So he has a couple of things working against him, but it could happen, but it will take time to build a reputation with him.


Frampton is absolutely adored in Belfast. By both nationalist/unionist communities.


----------



## Blackbeard

The one & only Roberto Duran on the best boxers he faced during his illustrious and distinguished career.



> *BEST SKILLS*
> 
> *Ken Buchanan*: Buchanan was one of the great lightweights when it came to tactics and skill. His intelligence made him very difficult to beat even though he wasn’t a very strong opponent. Sugar Ray Leonard was faster and stronger but Buchanan had tremendous skills.
> 
> *BEST JAB*
> 
> *Buchanan*: He was tall, boxed well and his lateral movement was extremely good. Buchanan’s jab was difficult to deal with because he threw it on the move.
> 
> *BEST DEFENSE*
> 
> *Buchanan*: He was hard to hit cleanly. I was very young, lacked experience, and Buchanan had been world champion for a long time. A lot of people will expect me to say Wilfred Benitez or Leonard when it comes to defense but I wasn’t prepared properly for Benitez or the Leonard rematch. Davey Moore, who I beat easily, knocked Benitez out so there’s no comparison there. I was coming into my prime against Buchanan and he made me miss often.
> 
> *BEST CHIN*
> 
> *Marvelous Marvin Hagler*: I hit Hagler with a lot of punches and he just kept coming. I didn’t find him as skillful as some of the opponents I faced but he was the toughest.
> 
> *BEST PUNCHER*
> 
> *Esteban De Jesus*: De Jesus was the first opponent to knock me down and he had me down again in the second fight. When I lost to Thomas Hearns I was drained from losing weight too quickly, and that had a bad effect on me. Hearns got me with a great punch but I could have performed far better in a rematch. Marvin Hagler, who is a good friend of mine, told Hearns the only reason he knocked me out is because I wasn’t at my best.
> 
> *FASTEST HANDS*
> 
> *Sugar Ray Leonard*: He was the fastest fighter I ever fought but in the first fight I saw everything that was coming at me.
> 
> *FASTEST FEET*
> 
> *Buchanan*: At lightweight the opponents were much swifter on their feet and, back then, we were boxing in 15-round fights. Buchanan always kept on the move but I caught up with him eventually. That victory means a lot to me.
> 
> *SMARTEST*
> 
> *Leonard*: It’s hard to give you one name but Leonard stands out because he made adjustments during fights.
> 
> *STRONGEST*
> 
> *Hagler*: It was an extremely close fight but he got me tired late. Even though I built myself up to middleweight, Hagler was much bigger and used his strength on the inside. After making weight, a fighter rehydrates and there was a big difference there. Still, even when I was tired, Hagler couldn’t get me down. There was no way I was going to get the decision but some fans and reporters thought I’d done enough. Hagler had big American fights pending with Leonard and Hearns so there was a lot of money at stake.
> 
> *BEST OVERALL*
> 
> *Leonard*: I have to say Sugar Ray Leonard because look at what he did in his career after he lost to me. It takes a lot to come back from defeat and Leonard did it.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/431941-best-i-faced-roberto-duran

All that love for fellow Scot Ken Buchanan roud


----------



## Blackbeard

Marcos Maidana has officially retired.



> "*After a long time out of the ring and after giving it a lot of thinking since my last fight, I’ve decided to hang up the gloves for good*,” he wrote. “*Probably my decision would not surprise much as I had given hints of it in the last few months. But at this time I am making it official*."
> 
> “*I had a tough career and I fulfilled many of my dreams*,” he said. “*I am a very happy man with my family and friends by my side these days. Today I do not feel motivated enough, do not have the fire inside me to intend to climb those mountains again. That is why I announce my retirement*.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/432215-marcos-maidana-announces-retirement-after-rumors-of-return

His finest hour.....


----------



## Slickback

Great career. And also one of the few people ever to have got Floyd in trouble.


----------



## cablegeddon

Irish Jet said:


> Frampton is absolutely adored in Belfast. By both nationalist/unionist communities.


then i stand corrected but i know for a fact that theres been controversy when hes refused to have a national anthem played before his fights



Juggernaut said:


> Great career. And also one of the few people ever to have got Floyd in trouble.


at least a handful of opponents have caused big problems for Money. Not sure I would put Maidana in that category. have to watch the fight again


----------



## Slickback

I meant one of the only guys who caught FLoyd CLEAN with a big shot. In the first fight, not the second


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763413796379471872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763414801510862849
:bjpenn


----------



## Slickback

Doesnt matter cause Ill be illegal streaming.











Fuck Bob Arum


----------



## Blackbeard

Billy Joe Saunders has been :duck again...



> *Billy Joe Saunders is off the Canelo Alvarez Sept. 17 undercard* on HBO PPV after *turning down Gabriel Rosado* as an opponent, though a match between Saunders and Canelo is still a possibility for December, Eric Gomez, VP of Golden Boy told RingTV.com on Thursday.
> 
> Saunders-Rosado was penciled in as the co-feature to Alvarez’s junior middleweight title fight with Liam Smith. But Saunders’ refusal to face Rosado, *as well as other opponents* made it impossible to complete a deal, Gomez said. Now Golden Boy is trying to figure out which fight will serve as the co-feature after heavyweight Luis Ortiz’s proposed bout with Alexander Ustinov also fell apart in negotiations earlier this month.
> 
> Saunders, who holds a middleweight title and *hasn’t fought since last December*, reportedly turned down the fight because he didn’t think Rosado (23-9, 13 knockouts) was capable enough with nine losses, though his defeats have come against blue-chip talent. Philly’s Rosado blasted Saunders on social media for bypassing such an opportunity. “Excuses in y he turned down the fight r pathetic,” Rosado tweeted on Thursday. “HBO payperview. It gets no bigger then that #Coward”.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/432473-gomez-says-bj-saunders-off-sept-17-canelo-undercard-turns-down-rosado

He then proceeded to insult Dan Rafael (and his mother) on twitter for breaking the news :no: He really is a truly vile individual.


----------



## Blackbeard

Tony Bellew is set to face B.J. Flores on October 15th in Liverpool.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17309449/tony-bellew-fight-bj-flores-hometown-liverpool-england


----------



## Blackbeard

> Bob Arum is in the process of trying to find a television partner to distribute Manny Pacquiao’s return bout against Jessie Vargas on Nov. 5 and listed *ESPN*, *Turner Broadcasting* and even *Showtime* as potential carriers after HBO passed on the fight, he told RingTV.com on Tuesday.
> 
> “*It’s going to be distributed on Dish (Network), Direct TV, etc., etc., and now we’re working on a distribution partner to fill the role of HBO*,” Arum said in a phone interview. “*Definitely it’s not going to be HBO. HBO had a contract and decided to pass because it was two weeks in front of their Ward-Kovalev fight*.”
> 
> Sergey Kovalev’s light heavyweight championship with Andre Ward is schedule for Nov. 19 in Las Vegas on HBO PPV. Pacquiao’s bout with Vargas is on Nov. 5 and will also appear on the pay-per-view platform. “*If they hadn’t passed on the right, we wouldn’t have had any option*,” said Arum of having the Nov. 5 fight on HBO PPV. “They had a contract.” *HBO has now given up its contractual right to any of his future fights*, Arum said, including a possible lucrative rematch with Floyd Mayweather Jr. HBO Sports, which declined comment, has a multi-fight deal with Pacquiao; a source said it’s not clear if the contact becomes void if Pacquiao leaves for one fight.
> 
> Arum hasn’t reached out to Showtime yet about carrying Pacquiao-Vargas, he said. Showtime told RingTV.com on Monday it’s open to carrying Pacquiao’s next fight but no discussions have taken place yet with Showtime boxing chief Stephen Espinoza. “*I haven’t spoken to them*,” Arum said. “But there would be no impediment to that.”
> 
> Arum is currently vacationing in Aspen. “*When I get back next week, Stephen will be one of the guys I’m calling*,” he said. The other options to carry the fight are Turner and ESPN, he said.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/432871-bob-arum-mentions-espn-turner-and-showtime-to-possibly-carry-pacquiao-return

Pacquiao's so washed he's getting passed over for Andre Ward :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Tyson Fury vs. Wladimir Klitschko II is now in doubt....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765813044031135744


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

:con3


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Looks like Tyson Fury vs. Wladimir Klitschko II is now in doubt....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765813044031135744


Fuck off Tyson Fury


----------



## Blackbeard

That Errol Spence Jr vs. Leonard Bundu fight was viewed by six million people unk

http://www.boxingscene.com/spence-bundu-bout-draws-pbc-network-record-6-million-viewers--107996

Isn't Boxing suppose to be dying? :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

I think Robert Guerrero might be done :hogan


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.skysports.com/golovkin-vs-brook/news/34037/10557406/12

Imagine having to give up on your dream to work in a coal mine

Poor sod


----------



## Blackbeard

Klitschko vs. Fury II is back on for October 29th.

http://www.ringtv.com/463620-fury-klitschko-rematch-official-oct-29-manchester/


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Miguel Cotto* may have finally found an opponent for 2016.
> 
> Cotto and former junior welterweight titleholder *Lamont Peterson* are far along in negotiations to meet *on Dec. 3 at Barclays Center in Brooklyn*, a source told RingTV.com. The source tempered his enthusiasm by saying nothing had been finalized but that things “looked good” for the two to reach a deal.


http://www.ringtv.com/463752-miguel-cotto-lamont-peterson-far-along-talks/

:jjones

Decent fight IMO. One that could also be a potential banana skin for Cotto if he takes his eye off the ball.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> http://www.ringtv.com/463752-miguel-cotto-lamont-peterson-far-along-talks/
> 
> :jjones
> 
> Decent fight IMO. One that could also be a potential banana skin for Cotto if he takes his eye off the ball.


Wow didn't expect an opponent of this caliber for Cotto, thought he'd go the Canelo route especially after the Marquez talks fell apart. Still it's been too long since my boy Cotto fought let's go :avit: :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Sky Sports doing a brilliant job of selling this GGG v Brook fight. The majority of people i have spoken to actually think that Brook is going to K.O GGG early on.Clueless

Kell has not even remotely cleared out the WW division and the public over here are going on like he is one of boxings greats.. I think GGG ends this fight whenever he wants to. Far to much power and can see a body shot ending things within 6


----------



## Blackbeard

I always enjoy watching Sergio Mora being smacked around the ring :evil


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

what a second round by brook, ggg was rocked!


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

3 rounds in and this already a war!


----------



## Cliffy

what a shit ending :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Kell Brook has heart and I don't think we should ever question his chin again after tonight! He gave a gutsy effort for a couple of rounds and showed massive cojones.

Brave decision by Ingle to throw in the towel like that. It was the right move, Kell was wilting and beginning to get clobbered all over the ring. He did it for Kell's health.

GGG didn't look like he was 100% to me. A lot of his punches felt forced and they didn't seem to have much snap on them, plus he was showing an awful lot of frustration in there. Perhaps those rumors of him being sick yesterday were true, or was it a ploy to get Canelo in the ring? Who knows but it certainly was a poor performance from him.

The ending was anti-climatic but it is what it is. British boxing crowds are the best though, wish other countries would take not and share some of their enthusiasm and passion for the sport.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

A total no lose situation for Brook and so it is proving. The minimum requirement a boxing world champion should have is heart. Brook was supposed to be the superior boxer here with his speed and combinations but i didn't see that apart from a brief spell in the second round. That was the worst i have seen GGG box ever and he still put him away in 5. The British media are already painting it over as a injury that ended the fight and failing to recognise it was GGG who actually inflicted the injury. The fight was never going to end with Brook as the winner.

Boxing wise i thought Khans performance against Canelo was far more impressive than Brooks tonight. Kells chin is a lot stronger than i thought but he got tagged far to easily. Nobody makes heroes out of defeat like the British. Thats for sure


----------



## Slickback

Awesome fight, and absolutely agree with the decision to throw in the towel. GGG looked a bit off but still an animal.


Make Canelo vs Brook (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard

I wonder if Canelo saw enough last night to re-think his ducking of GGG? :hmm:

BTW apparently Kell's eye socket was broken during the fight. And some mongs in the cbox had the audacity to question his trainer throwing in the towel :kobe






Fight of The Year contender? :avit:


----------



## Vader

It's safe to say his health was at risk had that fight continued. Seeing as he got brought up, Khan would have been obliterated.

Anyone seen the Eubank Jr comment along the lines of "my corner don't own towels". In addition to that being incredibly insensitive given his past fight, he will be immediately regretting that if they ever fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> I wonder if Canelo saw enough last night to re-think his ducking of GGG? :hmm:
> 
> BTW apparently Kell's eye socket was broken during the fight. And some mongs in the cbox had the audacity to question his trainer throwing in the towel :kobe


I dont think we seen anything from GGG that we have not seen before. Technically he is not the best and he takes shots on a regular basis. The Geale fight was not to dissimilar from last night. Daniel had good sucsess with landing shots for the first 3 rounds but got dropped in the 4th. Being the natural lighter and faster guy Brook was expected to land quite a lot in the earlier rounds. GGG never stopped coming forward and applying pressure and for me never looked in any trouble. The guy is like a machine 

I didnt see any of the CB comments but they are obviously clueless to boxing. Brook was taking massive punishment and was ready to fall in the 5th before the towel come in. Ingle has worked with Kell everyday for 10 years. He more than anybody knows when enough is enough. Throwing the towel in was 100% the correct decision. No point taking more damage in a fight that is only going to end one way




Vader said:


> It's safe to say his health was at risk had that fight continued. Seeing as he got brought up, Khan would have been obliterated.
> 
> Anyone seen the Eubank Jr comment along the lines of "my corner don't own towels". In addition to that being incredibly insensitive given his past fight, he will be immediately regretting that if they ever fight.



Eubank Jnr and his Dad are a pair of cunts no doubt but if Jnr does fight GGG it will be a much closer fight than last night. People under estimate the weights in boxing. Jnr is a natural 160lbs and would absorb the shots much better than Kell did. You cant expect to jump up 2 weight divisions and it not take its toll. For all the talk of how well Kell did last night the fact is the fight ended within 5 rounds and Brook needs surgery on a fractured eye socket. It was interesting for a couple of rounds but Kell was beaten up badly


----------



## cablegeddon

it was worrying to me to see GGG swinging like crazy, missing, while eating uppercuts

Brook sucks. F him and his corner and boohooo "my eye hurts"


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


> Brook sucks. F him and his corner and boohooo "my eye hurts"


enaldo2

He's having surgery tomorrow to repair a broken eye socket.


----------



## cablegeddon

is boxing a bloodsport or wtf are u on about?


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775354959965454336


----------



## kimino

Liam Smith showing some heart but Canelo is too much for him


----------



## Stylestheface412

kimino said:


> Liam Smith showing some heart but Canelo is too much for him


Insane how much punishment Liam is taking, I'm not sure he has the power to hurt Canelo, almost sure he's losing on all scorecards.


----------



## kimino

Stylestheface412 said:


> Insane how much punishment Liam is taking, I'm not sure he has the power to hurt Canelo, almost sure he's losing on all scorecards.


2 falls, 79-71 in my card, Liam look like a great fighter, and he show some serious guts and chin, but he is seriously he is getting too much punishment


----------



## Stylestheface412

kimino said:


> 2 falls, 79-71 in my card, Liam look like a great fighter, and he show some serious guts and chin, but he is seriously he is getting too much punishment


And it is over, those body shots were vicious.


----------



## kimino

And its over, what a body shot!


----------



## kimino

At the end of the day i got pretty good vibes from Liam Smith, but he is just a " British Fighter " (in the sense that he needs to get out and fight more outside Great Britain, bar the liver shot Canelo didnt impressed me, he still is picking his opponents, and "proving" himself in mismatched fights, he still fights in the "canelo weight", until GGG vs Canelo happpens ratins and PPV sales are going to drop, tired of one sided fights. 

Canelo vs GGG needs to happen, but sadly until De la Hoya and Canelo get their "conditions" its not going to happen.


----------



## kingfunkel

Canelo saying they've offered GGG 2-3x the money to fight him. Didn't he also call out GGG after the Khan KO only to vacate Mexicos belt and duck him. Just saving face to his Mexico fans who'd believe him if he said the sky was green.

The sad part is Canelo is a great fighter and wouldn't embarrass himself boxing GGG. He might even win! For me they sparred about in 2013 and I think he felt the power of GGG while wearing protection and fears it.


----------



## kimino

kingfunkel said:


> Canelo saying they've offered GGG 2-3x the money to fight him. Didn't he also call out GGG after the Khan KO only to vacate Mexicos belt and duck him. Just saving face to his Mexico fans who'd believe him if he said the sky was green.
> 
> The sad part is Canelo is a great fighter and wouldn't embarrass himself boxing GGG. He might even win! For me they sparred about in 2013 and I think he felt the power of GGG while wearing protection and fears it.



And it works for him, the last hour i have been getting into arguments with blind fans, we have 2 options 1.- A Floyd vs Pacquiao scenario (no fight because they cant agree on $ and weight for the fight or 2.-GGG will fight on "canelo weight"


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Liam Smith actually left the fight with a better showing of himself then canelo did. Canelo was supposed to walk through this guy in an utterly dominating fashion, yet smith was landing clean, telling blows on canelo.
Now imagine if that were GGG he was fighting? All things considered it was a good fight and i will be following smiths career from now on, he has gained a fan in me. Also golden boy is full of shit for claiming they offered GGG 4 times the money hes ever made to fight canelo 3 months ago!


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Stylestheface412 said:


> Insane how much punishment Liam is taking, I'm not sure he has the power to hurt Canelo, almost sure he's losing on all scorecards.


The score cards were biased as hell, as was the commentary.


----------



## Stylestheface412

xvg-moneyvx said:


> The score cards were biased as hell, as was the commentary.


Indeed, Liam connected and actually won a couple of rounds, but hey you know HBO are married to Golden Boy, specially with their golden goose Canelo :shrug


----------



## Damien

I really want to see GGG vs Canelo I just don't know if it will ever happen.

Also I see Hopkins wants one more fight next year, wonder who he will choose at 51 years old!


----------



## Slickback

Apparently Golden Boy offered GGG 10 million, obviously isn't 50/50 but I think he should just take it, will be way more than what he has gotten so far, and he just doesn't sell as big on his own. Plus if he wins this mega fight, I'm sure it will open up more doors for bigger paydays in the future.


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't believe one word that comes out of Oscar's mouth anymore. Plus Golden Boy are pushing for the fight to happen during fall 2017 :kobe


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> I don't believe one word that comes out of Oscar's mouth anymore. Plus Golden Boy are pushing for the fight to happen during fall 2017 :kobe


I'll believe the fight is happening when both men are standing in the ring. And GGG does take the W.


----------



## Damien

*Chris Eubank Jr pulls out of Tommy Langford fight with injury*

What a joke of a set up he has going on there!


----------



## Vader

It'll be a struggle to think of a fighter I want to get the shit beaten out of him more than Eubank Jr.


----------



## Blackbeard

Adrien Broner :jericho2

Although we already saw that when he fought Maidana :lol


----------



## Vader

I avoid virtually any mention of Broner over here, Eubank gets a decent amount of coverage. Unfortunately.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Broner definitely for me. What a vile little man he is. I find it hard to hate Eubank Jnr as his father was one of my favourite boxers growing up but the older he gets the more of a wanker he becomes. A good beating would teach Jnr some much needed respect thats for sure

Tyson Fury and Tony Bellew also


----------



## Blackbeard

Forgot about Tyson Fury, nothing would please me more than to witness Wladimir Klitschko KO him cold!

I don't mind Tony Bellew, he can be a tit at times sure but he's actually a pretty decent analyst. Plus, he defeated Apollo Creed's son :mj


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Forgot about Tyson Fury, nothing would please me more than to witness Wladimir Klitschko KO him cold!
> 
> I don't mind Tony Bellew, he can be a tit at times sure but he's actually a pretty decent analyst. Plus, he defeated Apollo Creed's son :mj


Was talking to my pal about Bellew the other day and we both agreed that he is a good analyst. He speaks some sense but this farcical notion he has about himself being a big hitting knock out specialist is total nonsense. I know you have to talk yourself up and believe in yourself but the guy is deluded


----------



## Damien

Rowdy Yates said:


> Was talking to my pal about Bellew the other day and we both agreed that he is a good analyst. He speaks some sense but this farcical notion he has about himself being a big hitting knock out specialist is total nonsense. I know you have to talk yourself up and believe in yourself but the guy is deluded


He nearly got KTFO in his WBC Title fight until he came good but yeah I wouldn't mind seeing Haye beat him up


----------



## Rowdy Yates

TheDamo said:


> He nearly got KTFO in his WBC Title fight until he came good but yeah I wouldn't mind seeing Haye beat him up


Haye would demolish him inside 3. Very little doubt about that


----------



## Damien

*Kell Brook plots move to 154, wants Canelo Alvarez*



> "I think 154lbs would be more my weight class. I need to get back training and see if I could make 147lbs healthily -- that's also a possibility because I'm a world champion at 147lbs.
> 
> "I'd love that fight with Canelo. I just want to be in those big fights. I had a taste with the Golovkin fight and the attention around it is exciting for a fighter to be in."


----------



## Slickback

Is Haye not fighting Briggs anymore>?


----------



## Blackbeard

Juggernaut said:


> Is Haye not fighting Briggs anymore>?


I think the fight is still happening. Shannon Briggs fought on the undercard of David Haye's last fight in order to set up a future fight. There's no date though, well I can't find one.


----------



## cablegeddon

Brits suck right now (Fury is travelin irish). Canelo is a badass

F all the wannabe brits.


----------



## Damien

Juggernaut said:


> Is Haye not fighting Briggs anymore>?


I don't think so now Haye is ranked high by the WBA


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Mexican/Mexican-American boxing rules FTW!

:avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla this Saturday :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Damien

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla this Saturday :mark::mark::mark:


I worry Linares is tough but he can be beaten, Crolla will have full support though!


----------



## Blackbeard

Damien said:


> I worry Linares is tough but he can be beaten, Crolla will have full support though!


The atmosphere should be fantastic on the night. Hope the fight ends up being a barn burner.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> The atmosphere should be fantastic on the night. Hope the fight ends up being a barn burner.



Managed to get hold of a couple of freebies for this :mark:

The improvement in Crolla in the last 3 years has been phenomenal . Only a few years ago he was loosing to like of Gary Sykes and Derry Matthews. He honestly looked no more than a domestic level fighter. Although i have slated Joe Gallagher in the past for his tactics with Quigg he deserves nothing but praise with Crolla. Linares is without doubt his toughest opponent to date but i firmly believe if we see the same Crolla that turned up against Barroso then he will get the win. Home advantage is a big bonus . The atmosphere should be brilliant :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien

:mark:

Not long!


----------



## BigDaveBatista

cablegeddon said:


> Brits suck right now (Fury is travelin irish). Canelo is a badass
> 
> F all the wannabe brits.


all the world titles would say you are wrong pal

id say crolla wins a points decision Saturday then hopefully kovalev can end ward later in the year


----------



## KC Armstrong




----------



## Blackbeard

Al Haymon's ship is sinking faster than the Titanic.


----------



## Uptown King

Was PBC ever good to begin with?


----------



## Blackbeard

> Canelo Alvarez's fractured right thumb has shaken up HBO's fall schedule.
> 
> Alvarez, returning to the junior middleweight division, suffered the injury during the second round of his ninth-round knockout of England's Liam Smith to win a 154-pound world title last Saturday night in Arlington, Texas, before 51,240, an AT&T Stadium-record crowd for boxing.
> 
> The injury scuttled Alvarez's plans for a ring return on *Dec. 10* at *Madison Square Garden* in *New York*.
> 
> With Alvarez idle until 2017, unified middleweight titleholder *Gennady Golovkin*, who is on track to face Alvarez next September in perhaps boxing's biggest fight, will take over the Dec. 10 HBO date.
> 
> "That was Canelo's date and we're shooting for that date now for GGG," Golovkin promoter Tom Loeffler of K2 Promotions told ESPN.com on Thursday night.
> 
> Golovkin (36-0, 33 KOs), who stopped Kell Brook in the fifth round for his 17th title defense (three short of tying Bernard Hopkins' division record) and 23rd consecutive knockout on Sept. 10 at the sold-out O2 Arena in London, was initially ticketed for a ring return on Nov. 26, but he will instead move off the Thanksgiving weekend date.
> 
> The fight being targeted for Golovkin is his *mandatory defense against* secondary titleholder *Daniel Jacobs* (32-1, 29 KOs), who retained his belt for the fourth time by knocking out Sergio Mora in the seventh round of their rematch on Sept. 9. The proposed site for GGG-Jacobs is the now-available Madison Square Garden, which makes sense given that Golovkin sold out the building for his October 2015 title unification fight against David Lemieux and Jacobs is a popular draw from Brooklyn.
> 
> Golovkin-Jacobs has been ordered by the WBA and the camps have until mid-October to make a deal or a purse bid will be ordered, but it is a fight HBO has heavy interest in and Loeffler and Jacobs' adviser, Al Haymon, are in discussions. Loeffler and Haymon were able to do business together for an April fight between Golovkin and Haymon client and mandatory challenger Dominic Wade.
> 
> "Hopefully, we can work out the details soon for Jacobs," Loeffler said.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17615512/gennedy-golovkin-daniel-jacobs-targeted-dec-10


----------



## Cliffy

fury-Klitschko called off again :lol

it's amazing how quickly i've turned on fury, hope wlad destroys him when the fight eventually happens


----------



## Blackbeard

:moyes8

Fury is taking the piss now.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> fury-Klitschko called off again :lol
> 
> it's amazing how quickly i've turned on fury, hope wlad destroys him when the fight eventually happens



Wait, people actually like(d) this retard?


----------



## Damien

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> :moyes8
> 
> Fury is taking the piss now.


Time for the WBO and WBA to strip the belts off him and put them in a fight for Joshua to take


----------



## Blackbeard

Damien said:


> Time for the WBO and WBA to strip the belts off him and put them in a fight for Joshua to take


If only :hogan


----------



## Slickback

Man Tyson Fury is a piece of shit troll. Wlad must be pulling his hair out right now


----------



## Damien

Wlad vs Haye? Would you be interested in that lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Are you sure Haye's toe has fully recovered since last time? :mj

EDIT-



> "A source with knowledge of the correspondence between Fury's camp and Klitschko's camp on Friday said it included a letter from Fury's doctor. *The letter said Fury had mental health issues* and would be "unavailable for the foreseeable future.""


:wtf2


----------



## Damien

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> :wtf2


Not to sound nasty but no shit?


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779592290985795584


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Damnit Fury-Klitschko got cancelled *AGAIN*.. just strip fury already and have joshua and wlad fight! Good test for Joshua and to see if Wlad still has it.


----------



## Jackal

Fancy Linares in the 7th tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Crolla has nothing to be ashamed about, he was just up against the better man tonight.

That ref was atrocious though. There was nothing wrong with those body shots and he blatantly gave Anthony time to recuperate early in the fight when Linares hurt him with a solid body shot. And I am pretty sure that's the same ref who use to give Joe Calzaghe some shocking stoppages back in the day :no:

The next three weeks looked pretty packed for British boxing. Cleverly, Burns and Bellew :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Damien

Great effort from Crolla but on the night Linares was just the more classy. Crolla has nothing to be ashamed of though.


----------



## Vader

Yeah the referee was awful, listen to Paulie's commentary - he summed it up well on that.


----------



## Irish Jet

I hope Eddie Hearn is hit by a bus.

What the media have done to Fury is genuinely disgraceful. Amazing how more people can't see the agenda against him. He's right to be pissed off.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Irish Jet said:


> I hope Eddie Hearn is hit by a bus.
> 
> What the media have done to Fury is genuinely disgraceful. Amazing how more people can't see the agenda against him. He's right to be pissed off.


As a rule i find Eddie Hearn to be a complete tosser but i agree 100% with his comments on Fury. Fury is a mess and needs to get a grip of himself. Pulls out of a fight citing mental issues then turns up for a boxing event sitting near ringside with a massive grin on his face a few days later. The guy is doing himself no favours


----------



## Damien

*WBA could strip Tyson Fury as they await medical documentation*



> "It is a possibility that Tyson Fury could lose his title but we don't have any official communication from Hennessy Sports on his medicals," President Gilberto Mendoza exclusively told World Boxing News.
> 
> "Once we receive the information we need, we will make a decision moving forward," he added.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

> "People like Dereck Chisora and David Haye are conning people, they're out to con the public and the British Boxing Board of Control say I'm bad for boxing!
> 
> "*When I say I'm going to fight, I fight. I would fight with no eyes*. There was nothing going to keep me out of that ring on Saturday.
> *
> "For him (Chisora) to have another little injury and pull out is absolutely pathetic. It's a disgrace to the world of heavyweight boxing.*"


Furys comments after Chisora pulled out with a legit injury in 2014











Here he is getting pissed with England fans at the Euros one week after pulling out of the rematch with Wlad citing a sprained ankle 


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/heavyweight-boxing-champ-tyson-fury-8907432



> It has emerged the World Heavyweight Champion refused to undergo a check when visited by inspectors from UK Anti-Doping
> 
> World Heavyweight Champion Tyson Fury is embroiled in a fresh doping scandal amid claims he recently missed a drugs test.
> 
> As reports emerged that he had been found to be medically unfit to fight, we can reveal the fighter refused to undergo a check when visited by inspectors from UK Anti-Doping.
> 
> After the snub the boxer’s representatives contacted the drug testing body to reschedule - but that has not yet happened.
> 
> A source said: “Tyson was visited by testers over the last few weeks but just refused. He said, ‘F*** off’, and wouldn’t do it. His camp tried to contact UKAD to get him tested but to date that has not taken place.”
> 
> Athletes who are found to have refused a drugs test or tampered with their sample face a minimum FOUR YEAR ban, according to officials.
> 
> When the Sunday Mirror contacted Fury’s uncle, Peter Fury, he said: “This is all confidential information so I can’t discuss anything relating to UKAD allegations.
> 
> “It’s private information and I’m not allowed to divulge anything about the doping allegations at all, period.”
> 
> Sophie Ashcroft, from UK Anti-Doping, said: “UK Anti-Doping does not comment on cases until due process has been completed.”
> 
> 
> The revelations come just months after we revealed the world heavyweight champ was being probed by officials after traces of a banned anabolic steroid were allegedly discovered in a sample taken last year .
> 
> Experts are understood to have found unacceptable levels of nandrolone in a sample taken before he won the world title from Wladimir Klitschko .
> 
> Positive effects of the drug, naturally occurring in the body, include muscle growth.
> 
> Test samples understood to have been taken between February and March last year, ahead of Fury’s first bout with the former champ, sparked the probe by UK Anti-Doping officials.
> 
> Fury denied the allegations.












Here is the clown at the Crolla fight on Saturday night just 2 days after pulling out of the Wlad fight for the second time. The guy is taking the piss out of everyone. And people still claim there is a witch hunt AGAINST him

:duck

I have said all along the guy is a disgrace. The sooner they strip him of the titles the better


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> What the media have done to Fury is genuinely disgraceful. Amazing how more people can't see the agenda against him. He's right to be pissed off.


:kobe

He does it to himself mate. Anytime Fury opens his mouth it's a car crash in slow motion. He's a despicable individual who repulses me at every opportunity.

The division could now be in a complete mess because of his actions.


----------



## Damien

Yeah I don't think there will be a unified champion for a long time, lawyers will get involved etc.


----------



## Blackbeard

All that hard work accomplished by Wladimir Klitschko is about to be undone :sad:

Here's hoping Anthony Joshua or Deontay Wilder will be able to unify all the titles again :fingerscrossed


----------



## cablegeddon

Damien said:


> Yeah I don't think there will be a unified champion for a long time, lawyers will get involved etc.


Doesn't matter IMO. Until someone else beats Wlad K., Fury is the best heavyweight in the world. Those titles don't mean anything and I'm surprised that media and boxing pundits care so much about you know, "stripping titles" and "mandatory title defenses". They're not real world championships anyway. 

To be frank Floyd Patterson fought once a year as champ, Sonny Liston fought once a year as champ....you can surely find other champs who didn't fight two or three times a year. It's been 10 months since Fury beat Klitscko.


----------



## Damien

*WBO give Tyson Fury 10 days to clarify medical status*



> The WBO sent a letter to Fury on Monday asking that his doctor contacts them to clarify the nature of his condition and gave him 10 days to respond.
> 
> The letter said: "We would appreciate that the physician specifically clarifies the nature and extent of your condition and your prognosis for return to training and your return to competition.
> 
> "If the Championship Committee does not receive the complete requested information, i.e. the Interim Certification, together with the Psychological and/or Mental Evaluation, within the allotted time frame of 10 days, the Committee will proceed with the necessary appropriate action without the benefit of an appeal."


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Vasyl Lomachenko* will fight *Nicholas Walters* in a junior lightweight title bout *Nov. 26* at The Cosmopolitan Hotel in *Las Vegas on HBO*, according to a report in the Las Vegas Review-Journal.
> 
> “We’re still finalizing the details with the Cosmo and if everything is fine, we will make the announcement Wednesday,” Bob Arum, who promotes both fighters, told the newspaper. “It’s a really great fight. The fans will be pleased.”
> 
> Lomachenko, rated No. 7 pound for pound by the RING and the WBO titleholder, was in negotiations to fight Walters in April but Walters pulled out because he wasn’t satisfied with his purse.
> 
> The Ukrainian (6-1, 4 KOs) has only seven pro bouts but is already a two-division titleholder. He is coming off a fifth-round knockout of Roman Martinez on June 11 that earned him his belt.
> 
> Walters (26-0-1, 21 KOs) made a splash by knocking out Nonito Donaire to win the WBA featherweight title in October 2014 but the Jamaican has fought only twice since. He is coming off a draw against Jason Sosa last December.


http://www.ringtv.com/466399-vasyl-lomachenko-vs-nicholas-walters-set-nov-26/


----------



## Damien

> The wait is almost over! Five years after their first scheduled contest Juergen Braehmer (48-2, 35 KOs) and Nathan Cleverly (29-3, 15 KOs) will finally meet in a World title fight on Saturday night at the Jahnsportforum in Neubrandenburg.
> 
> WBA World Champion Braehmer returns to happy hunting ground as he looks to secure his seventh successive title defence by defeating his long-standing rival.
> 
> The German veteran captured the WBA strap against Marcus Oliveira at the Jahnsportforum in 2013, and successfully defended the belt with a shutout points victory over domestic rival Eduard Gutknecht in March this year.
> 
> ‘’This is a special fight for me,’’ said Braehmer at today’s final press conference. ‘’It’s a fight I’ve wanted for a long time, and a fight the fans are excited to see. I will enter the ring, as I always do, with just one goal in my mind – to win, no matter what, and with the support of crowd in Neubrandenburg, I know I will.’’
> 
> The challenger, Cleverly, believes timing is on his side, as the former WBO Champion aims to wrestle the belt from the 37 year-old Braehmer, and begin his second World title reign.
> 
> ‘’It’s great that this fight is finally happening,’’ said Cleverly. ‘’It’s been five years in the making, and finally Braehmer is stepping up to the plate.
> 
> ‘’It’s a going to be a difficult fight for me, but it has come at the wrong time for him. He’s 37 years old and reaching the end of his career, and I’m 29 and just hitting my peak. Juergen is a great fighter, but he’s not ready for what I’m bringing. I want this too much and I will be bringing the belt home with me.’’


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/braehmer-cleverly-final-press-conference-355371


----------



## Blackbeard

I'll be rooting for Cleverly :fingerscrossed


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> http://www.ringtv.com/466399-vasyl-lomachenko-vs-nicholas-walters-set-nov-26/


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Walters is very underrated. The draw in his last fight against Sosa was the worst decision i have ever seen . B Hop was on commentary that night and he had all 10 rounds for Walters. Max kellerman had it as a shut out also

Lomo is just top quality

What a fight that will be


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/tyson-fury-tests-positive-cocaine-8949404




> Fury had been set to fight Wladimir Klitschko in his first title defence on October 29, before pulling out of the return bout last week
> 
> World heavyweight champion Tyson Fury could be stripped of his world heavyweight titles after reportedly testing positive for cocaine.
> 
> Fury pulled out of his October 29 rematch with Wladimir Klitschko on September 23, after being "medically unfit".
> 
> However, according to ESPN, Fury tested positive for the drug the previous day, September 22.
> 
> Fury reportedly failed a Voluntary Anti-Doping Association (VADA) conducted test, with cocaine found in a random urine sample
> 
> Fury has previously hinted at drug use in his long-running battle with depression.
> 
> Speaking in an interview in April, The Gypsy King declared: “It’s either high or low. I’m either off my head on cocaine or down on the floor from a tranquiliser injection.
> 
> "Most of the time, I’m just down and depressed like today, because for every high there’s a low.”
> 
> Mirror Sport has contacted VADA and Mr Fury's representatives for comment.


He give the sample the day before he pulled out of the fight :lmao

What a fucking embarrassment this guy is. Hope he never steps foot in a boxing ring again unkout


----------



## kingfunkel

Fury announced he was suffering from depression so that when he was stripped he could blame depression, hoping to keep the failed test in house: if the failed test was leaked he could say that he was struggling on that particular date and took a line. (My take on it all)

What makes little sense to me; he was suspended back in July for failing a drugs test. That ban got appealed; it either got overturned or the length of the appeal meant he was available for 1 more pay day V Klitschko before being banned for a long time. Now it's leaked he failed a test in September. So what the fuck was going on in July?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Well I had no interest in that rematch so not a big deal for me.


----------



## Damien

AND NEEWWWW!


----------



## Cliffy

tyson fury has retired from boxing :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> tyson fury has retired from boxing :lmao


Unretired an hour later. It was quite obvious he was trolling.

I like how he's embraced the cocaine revelations. :lmao


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782995597162872832


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jackal

Bellew calling out Haye in a fucking crazy exchange! Shit, id pay for the fight!


----------



## Vader

I'll predict Haye taking his head off but my god I'd pay thousands to see them both knock each other out at the same time.


----------



## Jackal

Vader said:


> I'll predict Haye taking his head off but my god I'd pay thousands to see them both knock each other out at the same time.


Haha......I would!


----------



## Erik.

Bellew got ironed out by Adonis Stevenson. He should know that Haye would murder him.


----------



## Slickback

£30 million mega-fight between International Boxing Federation world heavyweight champion Anthony Joshua and former world No 1 Wladimir Klitschko on Dec 10. 


Really a toss up fight for me but boy am I excited


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Late but the announcements of Jermall Charlo vs Julian Williams and keith Thurman vs Danny Garcia has me excited. Excellent fights.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Guy LeDouche said:


> Late but the announcements of Jermall Charlo vs Julian Williams and keith Thurman vs Danny Garcia has me excited. Excellent fights.


Yup ESP Thurman and Garcia. Now we see if Garcia is legit


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

holy shit, didn't know about the Garcia vs. Thurman fight,great fight. I'm really looking forward to Kovalev/Ward too, that shit will be great.

Novemeber seems to have some nice bouts scheduled:
Pacquiao vs. Jessie Vargas 
Kovalev vs. Ward 
Lomachenko vs. Walters 

Also check the card for Anthony Joshua vs. Molina on 12/10
http://boxrec.com/show/739456

Quigg will be returning, and King Kong Ortiz is scheduled to fight as well. Seems like a very great card.


----------



## Slickback

Wow November going to be fucking huge


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Machiavelli said:


> Wow November going to be fucking huge


January is shaping up also

James DeGale v Badou Jack
Carl Frampton v Leo Santa Cruz

2 great fights signed already :mark:


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Rowdy Yates said:


> January is shaping up also
> 
> James DeGale v Badou Jack
> Carl Frampton v Leo Santa Cruz
> 
> 2 great fights signed already :mark:


Frampton vs Santa Cruz 1 was awesome. Can't wait for these two to go at it again. 

DeGale vs Badou Jack seems like a very entertaining fight, but I think DeGale could take the win if they go the distance.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What does everyone think about the rumored Lomachenko & Pacquiao fight? Hmmm if he can get into shape in that weight class it could be a great one. Two of the fastest hands in boxing duking it out :avit:


----------



## HoHo

Carl Frampton v Leo Santa Cruz 2 my God easily one of the best fights of 2016, and it could do it again for 2017. Pacman needs to win this Saturday, and we will see how things go with opponents.


----------



## Dragonballfan

HoHo said:


> Carl Frampton v Leo Santa Cruz 2 my God easily one of the best fights of 2016, and it could do it again for 2017. Pacman needs to win this Saturday, and we will see how things go with opponents.


Holy shit his fights this weekend? Guess the Cubs have me real distracted I wasn't even paying attention lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> Holy shit his fights this weekend? Guess the Cubs have me real distracted I wasn't even paying attention lol



28th January they fight again

EDIT: Oh you mean Pacman, Thats news to me also. Didn't realise it was this week either


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> 28th January they fight again


I meant the Pacquiao fight but it's good to know when that other fight is (Y)


----------



## Slickback

Wow some boxing to look forward to this week, totally slipped under the radar.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pacquiao's fighting this weekend? Just goes to show you how much I care about his career at this stage :sad:

I know I am late to the party but Tyson Fury :mj4 I know, depression and cocaine abuse are nothing to poke fun at but still.....couldn't of happened to a nicer guy 8*D


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Why would you watch past his prime Pacquiao when you have UFC Fight Night: Dos Anjos vs Ferguson happening the same night? Pacquiao lost his power with age, he'll probably win a via decision.


----------



## Blackbeard

The WBA have now given the go ahead for Klitschko vs. Joshua to happen in the Spring :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HoHo

MagDaleno/Donaire just had one of the most entertaining fights in the Pacquiao/Vargas undercard right now. Could be a 2016 fight of the year nominee for sure.


----------



## Slickback

HoHo said:


> MagDaleno/Donaire just had one of the most entertaining fights in the Pacquiao/Vargas undercard right now. Could be a 2016 fight of the year nominee for sure.


Fuck was watching the UFC lol, will def catch the highlights later. Is it main even time?


----------



## HoHo

Machiavelli said:


> Fuck was watching the UFC lol, will def catch the highlights later. Is it main even time?


Yup and Manny is coming to Eye of The Tiger love that song. Loved that Boxing package they showed before Manny came out of past champions.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Ever since that brutal K.O from JMM Manny has been different. He lacks conviction with his combos and has lost the killer instinct that made him so dangerous


----------



## HoHo

I don't see that at all, and obviously you haven't seen his performances after that fight with Marquez. You gotta be a smarter fighter, and he's getting better with age. I know his Fastball punch isn't 100 anymore, more like 94 but that stuff still gets out most Boxers. Here's some info Floyd when he was younger fought reckless wanting to get that respect and battle, but he found out over time to be smarter in that ring. Manny sometimes gets caught coming in, Vargas caught him a few times last night, so he is still reckless, but not like he was back in the day. Floyd was at the fight last night, he said he was taking his daughter out to see the fight, since when does she go to fights that her Father isn't fighting on lol. Floyd is open to fighting again, a healthy Pacman=a better fight second fight. If not Floyd again, Crawford is a type of guy that could give Manny trouble if not Thurman who is fighting Porter soon.


----------



## Blackbeard

How did Manny look last night? I hear Mayweather was at ringside :mj


----------



## HoHo

Blackbeard said:


> How did Manny look last night? I hear Mayweather was at ringside :mj


I think he looked more spirited than a 37 year should look like in the ring. I think he could of done better, lack of training due to being a Senator, and Manny respecting Vargas punching power was the reasons for this. Yeah Floyd was in the corner of Manny Pacquiao, and from the way they were talking Post Conference, Floyd came up to them wanting to watch in their corner! Who knows maybe he's scouting for a future fight dun dun dun..


----------



## Rowdy Yates

HoHo said:


> I don't see that at all, and obviously you haven't seen his performances after that fight with Marquez. You gotta be a smarter fighter, and he's getting better with age. I know his Fastball punch isn't 100 anymore, more like 94 but that stuff still gets out most Boxers. Here's some info Floyd when he was younger fought reckless wanting to get that respect and battle, but he found out over time to be smarter in that ring. Manny sometimes gets caught coming in, Vargas caught him a few times last night, so he is still reckless, but not like he was back in the day. Floyd was at the fight last night, he said he was taking his daughter out to see the fight, since when does she go to fights that her Father isn't fighting on lol. Floyd is open to fighting again, a healthy Pacman=a better fight second fight. If not Floyd again, Crawford is a type of guy that could give Manny trouble if not Thurman who is fighting Porter soon.


I have watched every one of his fights since JMM destroyed him and he is not the same and not in a good way. He has lost the ability to go to war which is exactly what made him such a great fighter in the first place. He has not stopped anyone for 7 years and to me has lost his excitability as a fighter. You can see when he is throwing combos that it is half hearted, not fully committing and very weary of the counter punch. You are probably not wrong when you say he is a smarter fighter but thats not Manny to me. 

Totally pointless him fighting Floyd again.The shoulder injury had nothing to do with Floyd absolutely schooling him. You could see after one minute of that fight that Floyd is simply too good. In 2009 when Manny destroyed Hatton and Cotto i was of the thought that Manny would beat Floyd and had many debates about it. Manny was more than willing to take shots and trade to get inside position and i still think the chances of Manny beating Floyd in 09 are high. He would have caused Floyd all sorts of problems and had the perfect style to do so but unfortunately the fight happened 5 years to late. That JMM K.O has left mental scars that cant be fixed


----------



## HoHo

Well honestly if Manny kept at the war style he had with Marquez, Morales, and Barrea when he was young he would of been out of the game by now. I remember seeing Gatti be a warrior like Manny wanting to throw the Kitchen sink every round, forgetting about wanting to box and after his war with Ward he was a lost fighter after that. Manny has seen the light, and honestly a Manny like this could fight till he's 40 or further if he wants. Also right now theirs only four guys to me that would bring that warrior spirit back out from him, Canelo, GGG, Thurman, and Crawford. All four of these guys to me could give Manny troubles, we will see who Manny fight maybe May, or June I imagine?

Also I think the Torn Rotator Cuff did effect him mentally and physically. For a guy who in the beginning of his career was a one handed fighter, needed to be a two handed one to beat the better talent with the help of Freddy Roach. I think that injury plagued his mind, and he was thinking twice to use the arm with the injury, which to me if you second guess versus Floyd you're finished.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Meh the fight was okay, Manny took way too long to put this kid away especially when it was obvious he was very outclassed. I also don't think Floyd coming out of retirement unless there is huge incentive and nobody is really that interested in a rematch.

When is that Waiters/Lomachenko fight is it this weekend or next?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Dragonballfan said:


> Meh the fight was okay, Manny took way too long to put this kid away especially when it was obvious he was very outclassed. I also don't think Floyd coming out of retirement unless there is huge incentive and nobody is really that interested in a rematch.
> 
> When is that Waiters/Lomachenko fight is it this weekend or next?


Neither, is on November 26.

Edit: next weekend is Ward vs. Kovalev though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Neither, is on November 26.
> 
> *Edit: next weekend is Ward vs. Kovalev though.*


:fuckyeah


----------



## Buttermaker

Shannon Briggs vs Lucas Browne for the WBA Heavyweight Title in the works for this year!!!! :mark: Lets Go Champ!!! :dance :dance


----------



## Blackbeard

Bob Arum. says there's a "75% chance" that a Mayweather vs. Pacquiao rematch will happen in May.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17996728/manny-pacquiao-rematch-floyd-mayweather-likely-bob-arum-says



Buttermaker said:


> Shannon Briggs vs Lucas Browne for the WBA Heavyweight Title in the works for this year!


Who's David Haye going to face then?


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> Bob Arum. says there's a "75% chance" that a Mayweather vs. Pacquiao rematch will happen in May.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17996728/manny-pacquiao-rematch-floyd-mayweather-likely-bob-arum-says
> 
> 
> 
> Who's David Haye going to face then?


Haye doesn't seem to interested in Briggs what so ever. I guess his looking for a direct title shot, or a bigger, less dangerous match up.


----------



## kingfunkel

Next weekend is Ward and Kov! Everytime I discuss this fight my winner always changes. It's the first fight in a while where I'm literally on the fence.

Then the week after that Lomachenko!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Buttermaker said:


> Shannon Briggs vs Lucas Browne for the WBA Heavyweight Title in the works for this year!!!! :mark: Lets Go Champ!!! :dance :dance


Shannon Briggs in a world title match in 2016?!?













Blackbeard said:


> Bob Arum. says there's a "75% chance" that a Mayweather vs. Pacquiao rematch will happen in May.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/17996728/manny-pacquiao-rematch-floyd-mayweather-likely-bob-arum-says


:lbjwut


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Kell Brook* is on collision course with *Errol Spence Jr*. after *deciding to stay at welterweight*.
> 
> The Briton contemplated stepping up to light-middleweight after jumping two weight divisions to challenge world middleweight No. 1 Gennady Golovkin in September.
> 
> Brook (36-1, 25 KOs), 30, was stopped in five rounds by Golovkin but will remain IBF world welterweight champion after discussing his options with promoter Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Brook is recovering from surgery on a broken eye socket, sustained against Golovkin, and must face unbeaten American Spence (21-0, 18 KOs), *the mandatory challenger for his IBF belt* in his next fight *likely to be spring next year*.
> 
> "*I had a meeting with Eddie and told him I am not prepared to give up my title*," said Brook.
> 
> "*I know there are options at 154 pounds and I may even be more suited there but I am not willing to give up what I fought so hard for. I want the unification fights but if they aren't there then it will be Spence next for me in a big UK show*."
> 
> Brook won the belt from Shawn Porter on points in 2014 and then had three low-profile stoppage defences before his biggest payday against Golovkin.
> 
> The British boxer has also said he is interested in facing Filipino Manny Pacquiao (59-6-2, 38 KOs), who reclaimed his WBO version of the world title last weekend, and there is big interest in the UK to see him fight compatriot and welterweight rival Amir Khan (31-4, 19 KOs).
> 
> "*I spoke through various options with Kell and he was adamant that he would not relinquish his welterweight world title*," said Hearn.
> 
> "*In an ideal world, he would unify the division against Manny Pacquiao but the Spence fight is also one that really excites him and fight fans. That could be a big fight here in the UK and with the 75-25 split in place we would be very confident of bringing that fight to Sheffield*."


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18021372/kell-brook-set-face-errol-spence-jr-next-year-deciding-stay-welterweight


----------



## Guy LeDouche

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Guy LeDouche said:


>


:fuckyeah

It's about bloody time! Any idea when this fight will happen? Please say March.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Blackbeard said:


> :fuckyeah
> 
> It's about bloody time! Any idea when this fight will happen? Please say March.


Yeah it's March 4th, Same date as UFC 210. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Guy LeDouche said:


> Yeah it's March 4th, Same date as UFC 210. :lol


:trips5 

All the more entertainment for me then. :drose


----------



## Blackbeard

I saw on Twitter that Frank Warren has apparently just signed a deal with BT Sport. Can someone please verify this for me?

If true :bjpenn Great time to be a fan of British boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Okay guys prediction time who you got Saturday? As hard as it is for me I'm going with Kovalev.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Dragonballfan said:


> Okay guys prediction time who you got Saturday? As hard as it is for me I'm going with Kovalev.


No doubt, I'm with Kovalev too. I watched Ward last fight and I think that he looked slower on the combinations, and didn't show any devastating power shots. He is a pretty good fighter; he is a smart fighter and a good counterpuncher, if he can go through the 12 rounds he could get an upset decision. But I think that Kovalev will take the fight via KO. His explosiveness, power and agressiveness makes him the most dangerous between the two, also I believe he's a bit faster than Ward. If Kovalev gets into the close distance Ward is pretty much fucked, I think. If Ward can outpace Kovalev and keep the distance he can easily get the decision, but I think that Kovalev will put him down.


----------



## Dragonballfan

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> No doubt, I'm with Kovalev too. I watched Ward last fight and I think that he looked slower on the combinations, and didn't show any devastating power shots. He is a pretty good fighter; he is a smart fighter and a good counterpuncher, if he can go through the 12 rounds he could get an upset decision. But I think that Kovalev will take the fight via KO. His explosiveness, power and agressiveness makes him the most dangerous between the two, also I believe he's a bit faster than Ward. If Kovalev gets into the close distance Ward is pretty much fucked, I think. If Ward can outpace Kovalev and keep the distance he can easily get the decision, but I think that Kovalev will put him down.


Exactly if this fight was before Ward was out of boxing for all those years I would have picked him in a heartbeat. But his prime years were spent outside of the ring and I think he slowed down enough that Kovalev can catch him. However if the fight goes the full 12 IDK if there's any scenario where Ward doesn't take a decision.


----------



## Blackbeard

I've always felt Ward would handle Kovalev pretty easily.....but the closer the fight gets, the more nervous I get. :lol He's certainly an incredibly dangerous and savvy opponent for Andre, and if he can be the first to beat him then there's no doubt that Sergei is the real deal.

I just hope the fight delivers. Boxing is in dire need of a good classic to reclaim some of the spotlight it has lost since Pac vs. Mayweather.


----------



## Slickback

Is the fight starting soon?


----------



## HoHo

Perez/Hooker about to go down now, I think this is the last one till the big one with Ward/Kovalev.


----------



## Slickback

There's still ISAAC CHILEMBA VS OLEKSANDR GVOZDYK after this. Gonna watch MMA to keep me occupied in the meantime


----------



## Rowdy Yates

It is that sort of shit that is killing boxing. Absolutely fucking disgraceful decision. I had Perez winning 9/10 rounds comfortably and i only give Hooker the 1 round for showing up. Horrible corrupt judging


----------



## HoHo

Hooker/Perez a draw that judge who had that score is on drugs. Perez outclassed Hooker at least 7 rounds and we should of gotten a new champion. Rematch is in order between the two hopefully, and Perez wins it probably again.


----------



## Slickback

Fucking pathetic judging


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Got a feeling this fight will have a bit of Crawford/Postol feeling about it. Ward could be far to slick for crusher here. A Ward shut out will not surprise me


----------



## HoHo

Kovalev is putting it on Ward in Round 2, if Ward doesn't figure out something he's going to go to sleep.


----------



## Slickback

*HOLY FUCK WHAT A ROUND FOR KOVALEV.

THIS AIN'T GOING THE DISTANCE *


----------



## HoHo

Tight 3rd Round there either guy could of won that round. The Ref might to need warn Kovalev stopping him from doing front headlocks on Ward lol.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Ward settled a bit now.


----------



## Slickback

Wardd trying to go for that double leg takedown in round 3 lol, he even lifted Kovalev's legs up


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Rowdy Yates said:


> Got a feeling this fight will have a bit of Crawford/Postol feeling about it. Ward could be far to slick for crusher here. A Ward shut out will not surprise me





Machiavelli said:


> *HOLY FUCK WHAT A ROUND FOR KOVALEV.
> 
> THIS AIN'T GOING THE DISTANCE *


Pair of geniuses :lmao

unk4


----------



## Slickback

VERY disputable decision. At BEST it was probably a draw. 

Tremendous fortitude by Ward though to come back from early deficit


----------



## HoHo

I just might quit watching Boxing after tonight. Perez/Hooker robbery and Ward over Kovalev get the fuck outta here! Ward didn't show up to 7 or 8 round come on Judges. Ward clearly gave up the first 4 rounds and Ward gave up rounds in the latter point of the fight. If I'm Kovalev who outshined Ward in this fight, I don't fight this guy in the U.S at all. Ward fought no one in his career, and this is his best win of his career in a garbage win. Don't bs Ward you had a surprise look on your face, you fought barely better than Hooker tonight lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong

When even Stephen A. Smith admits that his boy lost a close fight, you know the decision was bullshit. Fuck, I want to love this sport, I really do, but seeing shit like this over and over again makes it really difficult.


----------



## HoHo

Ward/Kovalev rematch in May with two Judges from Kovalev native land to make it fair next time around. All this fight did is make Kovalev so angry to the point he might murder his next opponent if not Ward just to make sure the Judges have no say in the decision.


----------



## Overcomer

What do you guys think of the decision? At first viewing I thought Kovalev had edged it out but I'm gonna have to rewatch


----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> Pair of geniuses :lmao
> 
> unk4


That's what happens when you watch too much MMA, would have been over after that knockdown. :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Very hard fight to score. I had Kovalev winning the first 4 rounds with the 2nd being a 10/8. Ward would have had to have won 7 of the last 8 rounds to win the fight from that position. No way do i think he did, take into account that the challenger has to do that bit more to win the belts then the outcome is homeboy fuckery. I have seen much worse decisions in boxing but it left a sour taste in my mouth. No surprise at all that boxing is on the decline. The Perez decision in the fight before the main was a disgrace also. Ward looked beat up after the fight and Kov barely had a mark on him. Corruption is far to rife in boxing and shit like this will do the sport no favours


----------



## Rowdy Yates




----------



## Slickback

Not one judge gave the 10th round to Kovalev? :no:


----------



## Blackbeard

Well it certainly wasn't easy. :lol

I would love to know which fight Dan Rafael and Harold Lederman were watching because their scores were waaaaaaaaaaay too wide for my liking. That fight was close, razor close. I was beginning to think Ward might end up being robbed because of Dan and Harold's scores but thankfully the judges were watching the same fight as me. 114-113 seemed fair to me. I thought Ward had just nicked it myself.

Tbh after the knockdown I felt Ward managed to claw & scrape his way back into the fight. Kovalev seemed unable to assert himself or get some momentum going up until the last couple rounds. But that was mostly down to Ward's ring IQ and ability to drag Kovalev into a gruelling, inside war.

The dude's power is for real though. I had never questioned it before but to wobble Ward with just a jab was quite scary. It takes a lot of heart and tenacity to go toe to toe with that man.

Considering the clash of styles I actually though it was a pretty decent and entertaining affair. The crowd provided a good atmosphere.


----------



## Erik.

Kovalev landed 126 of 474 (27%) of his total punches, including 48 of 242 (20%) of his jabs, and 78 of 232 (34%) of his power punches. Ward landed 116 of 337 (34%) of his total punches, 55 of 168 (33%) on jabs, and 61 of 169 (36%) of his power shots.


----------



## cablegeddon

All I know is that by some point in the second half of the fight I had Kovalev up by 6 points (including the 10-8 2nd round) and I thought Kovalev clearly won the last round. One out of the 2 judges agrees with me. 

Worst decision of all time? Not at all but possibly the worst decision involving a unification of all the belts.


----------



## Slickback

Australian heavyweight Lucas Browne fails second drug test of the year


GIVE SHANNON BRIGGS THE BELT


----------



## Blackbeard

Machiavelli said:


> Australian heavyweight Lucas Browne fails second drug test of the year


Fool me once....

For once the WBC actually seems to be helping the sport of Boxing. unk


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh man can it be Saturday already I have high hopes for this bout :avit:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh man can it be Saturday already I have high hopes for this bout :avit:


Same here. Who do you have winning it?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Guy LeDouche said:


> Same here. Who do you have winning it?


IDK man I like both guys, but I favor Lomachenko he hasn't really shown many flaws at all in his game. Those hands may be too fast for Waiters to counter as well but time will tell :avit: :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Walters is a massive puncher for this weight and is one of my favourite boxers but it is hard to look past Lomo. The guy is a freak and will probably go on to dominate for a long time. Would love to see the axe man win by any means but not expecting him to, saying that this is a big step up for Lomo, anything can happen but i will go with Lomo UD


----------



## Blackbeard

BT Sport now own Boxnation. :YES

Looks like I signed up at the right time. :drose


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-huge-domestic-clash-on-sky-sports-box-office



> Sky Sports Box Office will show the eagerly-anticipated heavyweight fight between David Haye and Tony Bellew on March 4.
> 
> In one of the biggest fights of the year, the British rivals will finally meet in the ring at The O2 in London following an ongoing war of words.
> 
> Bellew confronted Haye again after defending his WBC cruiserweight title with a third-round knockout victory over BJ Flores in October, and they will share the ring in the Liverpudlian's first fight at heavyweight.
> 
> Haye, a former WBA heavyweight champion, took a four-year break from boxing and Bellew should provide 'The Hayemaker' with his toughest challenge since his comeback.
> 
> "The country is fed up of his constant yapping," said Haye. "Even in his home town of Liverpool, I would be stopped in the street by people begging me to spectacularly send him into retirement.
> 
> "Bellew is completely delusional if he thinks he can beat me. He still thinks he's on the set of Creed and there will be some kind of Rocky-style happy ending. But come March 4 at The O2 in London I will bring reality crashing down on him.
> 
> "I've earned my credentials the hard way inside the ring, not on film sets. There will be no second takes, no stunt men taking the blows and no flashing lights on the red carpet. The only lights Bellew will see are those of the spot lights shining down on him when he wakes up from his nap on the canvas."
> 
> 'The Bomber' has fought twice in 2016, including his spectacular victory against Ilunga Makabu, which earned him the WBC title at Goodison Park in May.
> 
> "I've backed him into a corner, left him nowhere to go, and now I have what I want," said Bellew. "I'm not under any illusions, I know exactly what I am going up against, it's big risk, big reward.
> 
> "I cop him with my best punch, he's going to sleep. He cops me with his best punch, more than likely I am going to sleep too.
> 
> "I know what I am up against but the big factor for me is, I'm a very active fighter, I've had no breaks and I've got very little wear and tear on me. If it comes down to a question of heart and determination, I win hands down. If it comes down to one punch, it's a 50-50."
> 
> Both fighters will be ringside for Anthony Joshua's second IBF heavyweight title defence against Eric Molina in Manchester on December 10, also live on Sky Sports Box Office.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Bellew is going to sleep inside 3. No doubt about it


----------



## Blackbeard

David Haye vs. Pretty Boy Ricky Conlan in March. :woo:woo:woo

Sky Box Office, gee, what a shock, Eddie. :red


----------



## Slickback

I got Lomachenko TKO tomorrow


----------



## Slickback

Machiavelli said:


> I got Lomachenko TKO tomorrow


:mj














*NO MAS 2.0* Completely outclassed


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Wow. Was not expecting Loma to dominate Walters like that. Easily had his way with him with excellent footwork and precision.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ha you called it, crazy didn't expect him to totally outclass the AxeMan though :done


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Fucking pathetic from The Axe Man. He just fucking quit without being hurt. No heart at all, very very disappointing


----------



## Blackbeard

]​

No Mas. :wee-bey


----------



## Buttermaker

Walters did his best there to completely fuck his career. Hard to come back and be taken seriously following that shit.


----------



## Slickback

Just read about and watched Lomachenko's only pro loss, and holy fuck what a corrupt clusterfuck. Fuck that guy and the ref. Would love to see Lomachenko avenge that


----------



## Buttermaker

So is there any possible way that Andre Ward fights Adonis Stevenson? OR is it just wishful thinking that a true unification can happen?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Machiavelli said:


> Just read about and watched Lomachenko's only pro loss, and holy fuck what a corrupt clusterfuck. Fuck that guy and the ref. Would love to see Lomachenko avenge that


The Salido fight was a bit of a farce but Lomochencko did not help himself tbh, He was far to nice and honest and not used to such dirty tricks. If they fight again Lomo will destroy him



Buttermaker said:


> So is there any possible way that Andre Ward fights Adonis Stevenson? OR is it just wishful thinking that a true unification can happen?


This the same Adonis who ducked Kovalev and did everything possible to avoid the fight for over 2 years?. He will continue to defend against cans i predict and avoid any top fighters like Ward and Kovalev


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Just read about and watched Lomachenko's only pro loss, and holy fuck what a corrupt clusterfuck. Fuck that guy and the ref. Would love to see Lomachenko avenge that


I know right what a complete farce. That fight is a great example of why people don't follow boxing anymore




Buttermaker said:


> Walters did his best there to completely fuck his career. Hard to come back and be taken seriously following that shit.


I wonder though I was watching the british stream and even they were saying he looked distracted coming out to the ring, think something happened before the fight or maybe he was just scared to come to the ring :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Buttermaker said:


> So is there any possible way that Andre Ward fights Adonis Stevenson? OR is it just wishful thinking that a true unification can happen?


From what I understand Ward is contractually obligated to give Kovalev a rematch next.

There's also the issue of networks. Ward's with _HBO_ and Stevenson's with _Showtime_, I think. So it might be a tricky fight to make.


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Andre Ward vs. Sergei Kovalev only generated roughly 160,000 in PPV sales. :Hutz

It's incredibly disappointing considering the magnitude of that fight but the PPV model in Boxing is abused by promoters & Networks, they don't really utilise it properly IMO. It's time for promoters to start stacking the undercards and only use it for those big special events I.E Canelo vs. Golovkin.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796855747099365376
:surprise:

http://www.espn.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/17089/froch-ggg-super-fight-could-it-happen


----------



## Blackbeard

Naazim Richardson isn't training Bernard Hopkins for his final fight. Apparently B-Hop didn't even bother to notify him in person, over the phone, smoke signal, raven etc. He was just kept in the dark until he found out that John David Jackson was training him instead. :wee-bey

http://www.ringtv.com/475261-naazim-richardson-hopkins-trainer-final-fight/

Montell Griffin on the best he's faced....



> *BEST JAB*
> 
> *Antonio Tarver*: I’ve never been hit by a clean jab in my career. One thing I could do was take away all fighters jabs. Roy [Jones Jr.] didn’t throw a jab, James [Toney] couldn’t really hit me with a jab, I guess you could say [Antonio] Tarver because of his reach and distance and he was a southpaw.
> 
> *BEST DEFENSE*
> 
> *James Toney*: James Toney without a doubt. Roy really wasn’t a great defensive fighter, he was just so fast. James was a much better fundamental fighter than Roy, especially defensively. He was only like 5’9, so he fought in a crouch, he had his chin tucked real good and he rolled with punches so good.
> 
> *BEST CHIN*
> 
> *Toney*: He’s never been knocked out, never been stopped, he’s been knocked down a couple of times, flash knock downs. He fought from middleweight to heavyweight and nobody has been able to stop him.
> 
> *FASTEST HANDS*
> 
> *Roy Jones Jr*.: Without a doubt, there is no comparison. I’ve never been in the ring with anyone in my life as fast as Roy Jones. I sparred Floyd Mayweather and he’s 25 pounds lighter than Roy and nobody could compare. I could see some of the punches coming but there were some shots that he threw that came so fast even though I blocked it, I couldn’t believe how fast it was.
> 
> *FASTEST FEET*
> 
> *Jones Jr*: Probably Roy. He doesn’t move a lot, his hands were much faster than his feet were but he could move around. A lot of guys I fought they stood in one spot, Tarver, James [Toney], [Julio Cesar] Gonzalez, Glen Johnson, Roy could probably move faster than them.
> 
> *SMARTEST*
> 
> *Toney*: With James he would set a trap, he would pity pat you, throw four, five punches, real soft punches and it would lull you to sleep and let your guard down, so you’re thinking he’s not trying to hurt me and then he’d try to load up on a hard shot. That was one thing that was smart that he did.
> 
> *STRONGEST*
> 
> *Ray Lathon*: I fought Ray Lathon in my 14th fight, he’s physically the strongest fighter I fought in my life. [Dariusz Michalczewski], really wasn’t nothing special about him, he was just in tip-top shape.
> 
> *BEST PUNCHER*
> 
> *Lathon*: Without a doubt Ray Lathon. I’ve sparred heavyweight champions, Hasim Rahman, Lamon Brewster, Samuel Peter and nobody hit me harder than Ray Lathon.
> 
> *BEST SKILLS*
> 
> *Toney*: James was taught by Bill Miller, he was an old school trainer, James had all the tricks, the shoulder rolls, his chin was tucked perfectly, he had good head movement. He’ll pick you apart, if you’re not careful, like he did Iran Barkley. I was a slick fighter too and I was a little more busy than James and I’d like to say I was a little quicker than James.
> 
> *BEST OVERALL*
> 
> *Jones Jr*: For his athleticism and God given talent, I’d say Roy; but (as far as being) fundamentally sound, I’d say James.


http://www.ringtv.com/475281-montell-griffin-best-faced/


----------



## Buttermaker

That's an awesome read.. Thanks for posting


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Apparently Andre Ward vs. Sergei Kovalev only generated roughly 160,000 in PPV sales. :Hutz
> 
> It's incredibly disappointing considering the magnitude of that fight but the PPV model in Boxing is abused by promoters & Networks, they don't really utilise it properly IMO. It's time for promoters to start stacking the undercards and only use it for those big special events I.E Canelo vs. Golovkin.


Dam that's depressing, makes me question what would a GGG vs Canelo even get?


----------



## Blackbeard

David Haye and Tony Bellew are already at it......






Haye clipped Bellew so fast that Tony thought someone else had punched him. :lol



Machiavelli said:


> Dam that's depressing, makes *me question what would a GGG vs Canelo even get?*


Given Canelo's large Latino following and how exciting Golovkin is in the ring, I'd say that's got a good shot of reaching close to 1 million buys. I'll be shocked if it doesn't at least generate over 500,000 buys.

I am just wondering why Bob Arum and Oscar De La Hoya aren't considering a Pacquaio vs. Canelo fight. That would generate a lot of money IMO.


----------



## cablegeddon

Sources claim that Kovalev vs Ward drew only 160 000 ppv-buys. Meltzer always says that it takes weeks before you can get a good estimation. So that's sad. Kovalev with all his hype and Ward being a household name from the super six classics on showtime. And it's a no-draw.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla II, Nathan Cleverly vs. Juergen Braehmer II and Kell Brook vs. Errol Spence Jr. are all in the works for Spring 2017 according to Eddie Hearn.

Ricky Burns vs. Adrien Broner might happen in the Summer but apparently Sith Lord, Al Haymon III is pushing for Burns to face Rances Barthelemy before hand, yelp.

http://www.espn.co.uk/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/17098/matchroom-boxing-working-on-fights-for-next-year


----------



## Slickback

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Anthony Joshua is now being trained by Rob McCracken.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18178935/anthony-joshua-hires-former-carl-froch-great-britain-olympic-coach-rob-mccracken


----------



## BigDaveBatista

cablegeddon said:


> Sources claim that Kovalev vs Ward drew only 160 000 ppv-buys. Meltzer always says that it takes weeks before you can get a good estimation. So that's sad. Kovalev with all his hype and Ward being a household name from the super six classics on showtime. And it's a no-draw.


some sources are saying wards debating coming over here to the uk to box from now on, similar to the way ortiz is 

i like the idea personally, boxing has had this massive resurgence over here and another big name like ward would help massively

if wards looking a heavyweight title like hes claimed one would assume hed go to cruiserweight first, big uk fight with bellew there 
could draw a crowd against nathan cleverly too in a unification 

its a shame to see the state of boxing in the us, so many great fighters missing out on exposure and adulation


----------



## Blackbeard

Miguel Cotto's next fight will take place on Febraury 25th, possibly at the AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas. James Kirkland and Lamont Peterson are in the running as potential opponents.

http://www.ringtv.com/476100-miguel-cotto-considering-att-stadium-feb-return/

Oh and the fight will be on PPV in Murica. :no:


----------



## Buttermaker

Joshua vs Wlad should be a good tilt.. Be an excellent barometer to see if Wlad is truly losing a step or was simply off his game vs Fury.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Miguel Cotto's next fight will take place on Febraury 25th, possibly at the AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas. James Kirkland and Lamont Peterson are in the running as potential opponents.
> 
> http://www.ringtv.com/476100-miguel-cotto-considering-att-stadium-feb-return/
> 
> Oh and the fight will be on PPV in Murica. :no:


WTF maybe against Peterson it has potential to be a ppv match but nobody will buy a fight with him and Kirkland especially after what Canelo did to Kirkland :no:




Buttermaker said:


> Joshua vs Wlad should be a good tilt.. Be an excellent barometer to see if Wlad is truly losing a step or was simply off his game vs Fury.


Yes I wonder if Joshua can hang with Wlad even though he's getting up there in age.


----------



## Blackbeard

Barring any calamity this weekend, *Anthony Joshua vs. Wladimir Klitschko* will happen on April 29th at *Wembley Stadium* in London, England. :mark::mark::mark:

http://www.ringtv.com/476239-klitschko-joshua-deal-meet-april-29-london/


----------



## cablegeddon

Dereck the punching bag Chisora is at again


----------



## Buttermaker

Fuck. I love it :mark:

On that Joshua tilt. Any talk of what happens if this Molina manages to make there fight close, or even defeats Joshua.


----------



## cablegeddon

BigDaveBatista said:


> some sources are saying wards debating coming over here to the uk to box from now on, similar to the way ortiz is
> 
> i like the idea personally, boxing has had this massive resurgence over here and another big name like ward would help massively
> 
> if wards looking a heavyweight title like hes claimed one would assume hed go to cruiserweight first, big uk fight with bellew there
> could draw a crowd against nathan cleverly too in a unification
> 
> its a shame to see the state of boxing in the us, so many great fighters missing out on exposure and adulation


I get it. Ward beat both Carl Froch and Kessler during the super six and from what I gather they're both two of the most popular boxers in the UK in the past 10 years. So he Ward was a huge name in the UK. If I was Ward I would go for a second ppv with Kovalev. A second fight should do much better with all the controversy surrounding the first fight.


----------



## Slickback

First Haye/Bellew now this. :lmao Shotout to UK Boxing !


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


>


Fucking hell. :lmao:lmao:lmao Chisora is an absaloute nutter.

Poor Adam Smith almost being clobbered by a table. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Evander Holyfield, Marco Antonio Barrera and Johnny Tapia are finally being inducted into the Boxing Hall of Fame. roud

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18219942/evander-holyfield-elected-international-boxing-hall-fame-2017-class

Looks like Miguel Cotto vs. James Kirkland is now a done deal for February 25th.

http://www.ringtv.com/476463-cotto-kirkland-agree-fight-feb-25-cowboys-facility/ 

George Groves will now get the opportunity to fight for the vacant WBA Super Middleweight title. He's been ordered to face Fedor Chudinov.

Fourth time lucky?

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18226653/wba-orders-fedor-chudinov-george-groves-fight-vacant-super-middleweight-title


----------



## Blackbeard

Thought this was quite an interesting move, _Ring Magazine_ have retroactively named Muhammad Ali their 1966 Fighter of the Year.

http://www.ringtv.com/476547-ali-retroactively-named-fighter-year-1966/

I am in favour since IMO politics should never influence decision making in sports. It's just a pity they waited until he passed away to do it though. :sad:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://boxingjunkie.usatoday.com/20...-gonzalez-jr-murdered-execution-style-mexico/



> Alejandro Gonzalez Jr., a super bantamweight boxer from Mexico who was the son of a former world champion, was found murdered near his home in Guadalajara, Mexico on Friday. Gonzalez was 23.
> 
> The fighter was found dead along with two others inside of a Jeep. According to ESPN, the murders were described as execution style. One of those killed was believed to be Gonzalez’ grandfather.
> 
> Gonzalez (25-3-3, 15 knockouts), who was nicknamed Cobrita, last fought on Oct. 29 in Guadalajara, fighting to a majority decision draw against Hector Bobadilla.
> 
> Gonzalez was managed by Al Haymon Boxing, and was 0-2-1 in his last three fights. He was the opponent of unbeaten super bantamweight champion Carl Frampton of Northern Ireland for Frampton’s first fight in the U.S. in El Paso in July 2015.
> 
> Gonzalez knocked the Irishman down twice in the first round before Frampton gathered himself and went on to win a unanimous decision.
> 
> A statement released by the Premier Boxing Champions vice president of Communications Tim Smith read:
> 
> “Everyone at Premier Boxing Champions is profoundly saddened by the death of Alejandro Gonzalez Jr. He was a fantastic boxer with a bright future. It is a tragic loss for the boxing community. We offer our deepest condolences to his family and pray for them as they cope with the loss of their beloved ‘Cobrita.’ ”
> 
> Frampton’s wife also tweeted: “Absolutely heartbreaking news about the passing of Alejandro Gonzalez Jr. Spoke at length with him in El Paso about our families. So sad.”
> 
> Gonzalez, who spoke fluent English after spending much of his youth living in the U.S., told USA TODAY Sports a little more than a year ago that it was difficult trying to live up to his father’s name.
> 
> “It’s difficult because he’s already made history and he’s beaten world champions,” he said of his dad, a former featherweight champion. “I want to live up to his name, but it’s hard, so that’s why I always make sure that my preparation for my fights is always 100%, so I can be a great fighter like he was.”
> 
> Luis Segura, who trained with Gonzalez at the local gyms in Mexico, told Ring Magazine, “I still can’t believe it, it’s hard for me to understand that this is really happening to a close friend of the whole family, not just mine,” said Segura, the brother of former junior flyweight champ Giovani Segura. “It’s crazy; we just talked earlier about violence going on.”


Very sad news . Was meant to be a routine walkover for Frampton but the kid was awkward and tough as nails. What a waste of a life :frown2:


----------



## Slickback

Horrible news. R.I.P


----------



## Buttermaker

So we have a new WBO Heavyweight Champion and later will in Joseph Parker and later on today have a IBF Heavyweight tilt :mark:

This Parker cant just be fighting the next WBO challenger.. Lets get some unification going here!


----------



## Slickback

Didn't realise Whyte vs Chisora is on today as well


----------



## MOX

There we go. That's why Molina didn't throw a punch worthy of the name. No way they plan all this Joshua v Klitchsko stuff in the ring with any kind of risk of Joshua losing.

Back to this Don King bollocks already.


----------



## Slickback

April 29th 2017. Wlad vs Joshua










Whyte vs Chisora was awesome battle


----------



## Blackbeard

Did I miss much? No way was I going to fork out for that PPV, I'll save that money for Joshua vs. Klitschko.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Did I miss much? No way was I going to fork out for that PPV, I'll save that money for Joshua vs. Klitschko.


Main event was a dud. 

Whyte vs CHisora was FOTY worthy


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Great night of boxing apart from the AJ Molina farce

The Buglioni v Burton fight was a war and i thought no way will any of the big fights top it but Del Boy V Whyte was fucking brilliant. Cracking atmosphere inside the arena and both guys give everything they had and rightly received standing ovations as they left the ring. Quigg looked really comfortable stepping up in weight. The Mexican kid was tough as nails but scott was patient and eventually broke him down

Eddie Hearn needs to start offering these clowns who he is feeding to AJ a performance based cheque rather than the millions they are getting. That is the 3rd cannon fodder opponent on the bounce now for AJ and it takes the piss tbh. I thought Charles Martin looked disinterested but Molina really took the piss tonight. He had zero interest in engaging and wanted out of town with his big pay off asap. It is a good job the under card delivered so much as the main event was a joke


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy moly.


























Wladimir's starting to look like a middle aged math teacher. :hogan


----------



## BigDaveBatista

had chisora 1 up at the end there but fair enough what a cracking fight


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: "They called me a 'rapist' and a 'recluse.' I'm not a recluse."*



> ANTHONY JOSHUA’s £42m blockbuster against Wladimir Klitschko will be the richest fight ever staged in Britain.
> 
> The IBF heavyweight champion will face the 40-year-old Ukrainian, with the vacant WBA title also on the line, at Wembley Stadium on April 29.
> 
> And the highly-anticipated clash will smash the previous record of £22m for a fight on UK soil set by the rematch between Carl Froch and George Groves in 2014.
> 
> Joshua, 27, will also earn eight figures in one night for the first time in his career for what will be his third defence of the IBF title after he stopped American Eric Molina on Saturday night.
> 
> Froch v Groves set the post-war attendance record for boxing when 80,000 watched their IBF and WBA super-middleweight bout at Wembley.
> 
> But Joshua’s promoter Eddie Hearn is confident of getting permission from the Mayor of London and Brent council to get 90,000 in for April 29.
> 
> That will generate at least £8m while the UK pay-per-view record is also expected to be shattered.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather’s mega clash with Manny Pacquiao last year was bought by 1.15m people on Sky Sports Box Office.
> 
> Ricky Hatton’s fight with American superstar Mayweather brought in figures of 1.05m while Froch against Groves totalled 800,000 buys on the same channel.
> 
> But those close to making Joshua against Klitschko happen believe it can do 1.5m buys – which would bring in a whopping £25.4m at £16.95 per purchase.
> 
> Broadcaster RTL will also pay £4m for the rights to show the fight on German TV.
> 
> US TV will cost £1.5m with either Showtime or HBO to get the rights to the heavyweight showdown while rest of the world TV is likely to bring in £1m.
> 
> Sponsorship for the bout will be around £1m with companies already queuing up to be involved in the record-breaking event.
> 
> That is not including what Joshua’s sponsors Under Armour, Under Armour, Beats By Dre, Lucozade, StubHub, Jaguar, EQ Nutrition, Dafabet and Lynx already paying the London 2012 gold medallist.
> 
> A further £1m is expected to be spent on merchandising to bring the tally to £42m for the clash between the two Olympic gold medallists.
> 
> It is not known how much money Sky will take from the profits, but the remainder of what is left over from staging the event will be split evenly between both men’s teams.


http://www.boxingscene.com/joshua-vs-klitschko-tabbed-richest-uk-fight-ever--111675

:vince$


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: "They called me a 'rapist' and a 'recluse.' I'm not a recluse."*



Blackbeard said:


> ANTHONY JOSHUA’s £42m blockbuster against Wladimir Klitschko will be the richest fight ever staged in Britain.
> 
> The IBF heavyweight champion will face the 40-year-old Ukrainian, with the vacant WBA title also on the line, at Wembley Stadium on April 29.
> 
> And the highly-anticipated clash will smash the previous record of £22m for a fight on UK soil set by the rematch between Carl Froch and George Groves in 2014.
> 
> :vince$


The reason that I'm not impressed is because ESPN pays $65 million for a monday night NFL game. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Blackbeard

Parker doesn't look that impressive. :deandre


----------



## Buttermaker

Parker just holding the WBO belt.. Lets see a unification with one of the real champs.. Or just let the WBO Heavyweight strap mess around with its own list of contenders. Mirko Cro-Cop should be in contention for the WBO strap as he beat Jerrel Miller twice in kickboxing.


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla II is a done deal for March 25th in Manchester.

http://www.boxingscene.com/jorge-linares-anthony-crolla-rematch-eyed-march-25--111734

Full credit to Linares for being willing to come back to England to defend his title. He could of easily demanded this fight to take place elsewhere.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Molina looked totally outclassed against Crawford, wonder if anyone at that weight-class can hang with him


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Dwonder if anyone at that weight-class can hang with him


Looking at the current rankings it seems doubtful. Adrien Broner is probably the only one who could maybe make Crawford break a sweat.

Welterweight on the other might be tougher for him. Spence, Garcia, Bradley, Porter and Thurman would all be interesting match ups.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Looks like Jorge Linares vs. Anthony Crolla II is a done deal for March 25th in Manchester.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/jorge-linares-anthony-crolla-rematch-eyed-march-25--111734
> 
> Full credit to Linares for being willing to come back to England to defend his title. He could of easily demanded this fight to take place elsewhere.


Pointless rematch for me this is. Linares looked a class above in the first fight. The fact he is willing to do it again in Manchester tells me how confident he is


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> Pointless rematch for me this is. Linares looked a class above in the first fight. The fact he is willing to do it again in Manchester tells me how confident he is


At least Linares will be getting paid though. And Manchester usually provides great atmospheres. :cudi


----------



## BigDaveBatista

brook vs khan possibly back on the table, khan labelled it a tune up fight 
expect a big stadium show possibly not Wembley though old Trafford could be a possibility


----------



## Blackbeard

BigDaveBatista said:


> brook vs khan possibly back on the table, khan labelled it a tune up fight
> expect a big stadium show possibly not Wembley though old Trafford could be a possibility


Honestly I've begun to lose interest in the fight. When Khan moved up to fight Canelo it felt like to me that he's only in it for the money now. I admired his courage but I feel that knockout loss is going to be detrimental to his career and health.

Hope I am wrong though, I would love nothing more for Khan vs. Brook to end up becoming another British classic to rival the likes of Benn vs. Eubank.


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: "He was screaming like my wife."*

Canelo vs. Chavez Jr is in talks!!! :sodone:vince$

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-chavez-jr-talks-6-165-pounds--111774

Canelo's so afraid of GGG that he's willing to fight Light Heavyweights now. :ken


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38336927



> US world boxing champion Terence "Bud" Crawford has been given a 90-day jail term after a fracas at a car body shop.
> A judge also ordered Crawford, 29, to serve two years probation and do 120 hours of community service.
> He was found guilty of disorderly conduct and damage to property in April in the shop in Omaha, Nebraska, where his car was being resprayed.
> His sentencing comes five days after he defeated John Molina to retain his WBC and WBO world super-lightweight titles.
> 
> During Thursday's sentencing, Judge Marcena Hendrix told Crawford: "You've continued to act as if you are above the law, and you are not".
> He is expected to serve about 50 days under Nebraska's sentencing guidelines.
> In April, Crawford confronted the owner of the shop which had been painting his 1984 Chevrolet Monte Carlo.
> Crawford, who had paid half of the fee for the work, refused to pay the rest, saying he was dissatisfied with the service.
> That triggered the confrontation, during which Crawford managed to forcefully remove his car which was placed on a hydraulic lift.
> Shop owner Michael Nelson said the boxer was able to push a 600lb (272kg) engine left underneath the lift so that the vehicle could be lowered to the floor.
> The boxer then tied a rope to the car and towed it away, Mr Nelson said.


Idiot


----------



## Blackbeard

Seems like talks are beginning to get serious for Amir Khan vs. Kell Brook.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18283558/amir-khan-vs-kell-brook-talks-underway-eddie-hearn


----------



## Blackbeard

Good News = GGG vs. Daniel Jacobs, March 18th at MSG, New York. :mark::mark::mark:

Bad News = It's gonna be on _HBO_ PPV. :moyes8

http://www.ringtv.com/477623-deal-appears-imminent-ggg-jacobs-march-18/

It's like _HBO_ aren't even trying anymore. :francis


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Canelo vs. Chavez Jr is in talks!!! :sodone:vince$
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-chavez-jr-talks-6-165-pounds--111774
> 
> Canelo's so afraid of GGG that he's willing to fight Light Heavyweights now. :ken


:ha

Though the only thing that would please me more than Canelo getting his ass handed to him is Chavez Jr once again getting KTFO :avit: :avit:





Rowdy Yates said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38336927
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot


Why Crawford Why :no:


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810006300197154816
Wow, just wow.


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy shit y'all, Bernard Hopkins got knocked out the ring. :hogan


----------



## Slickback

Fuck what a stink ending, but still to be even do what he did at 52 is incredible.


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm sad.. Fuck.. Good on you tho B-Hop. Come in a warrior, go out a warrior


----------



## Blackbeard

Weirdly Hopkins started his career on a loss, and now he ends it with one too. :mj2


----------



## Overcomer

Blackbeard said:


> Weirdly Hopkins started his career on a loss, and now he ends it with one too. :mj2


He looked like Hasim Rahman there.

No shame in losing, especially at his age, but the the denial that he didn't get punched and was shoved instead was cringey


----------



## Erik.

:lol at him claiming he was pushed. Moron.


----------



## HoHo

Sad way to see Hopkins end his career, man that 20 count felt fast as shit. You get dumped on your head and you only get a 20 count you're landing on Concrete head first should be longer. Give to Joe Smith JR with the KO, he put his name out there as a Boxer to watch going forward, but the way he did it really didn't get any fans. If I'm a Red dude through the ropes ducking, I'm breaking it and getting them back in the middle, but that's just me. Still wonderful career I became fans of his after he merked my boy Felix Trinidad first ballot hall of famer. Hopkins days ago had one of the best press conferences ever saying he's special and Joe is common. Joe is now special.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's something quite cruelly poetic about literally being thrown out of the ring in your final fight.

Regardless of how it ended Bernard Hopkins will forever be a legend of the sport. At least he's sensible enough to walk away before becoming a punch drunk embarrassment like Roy Jones and James Toney have become. :sad:

20 defences of the his Middleweight crown. Light Heavyweight Champion. And wins over multiple top contenders and HOF'ers, yeah he's going to go down as one of the greats for sure. His longevity in the sport is remarkable, just goes to show you the benefits of living a spartan lifestyle. I think I read somewhere that he's not eaten a donut or a piece of cake in decades, that's dedication for ya. :lol

Even though his style wasn't always pleasing on the eye I've got a feeling we're going to greatly miss B-Hop. His old school mentality is something that's missing in the sport today, especially when you see people like Canelo ducking GGG. We've lost one of the icons of Boxing of the past couple decades.


----------



## Stephen90

Hopkins seem to be denial he got punched out of the ring not pushed. But what a fucking career.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

joshua wlad winner has been mandated to fight luis ortiz in their next fight 

personally i think ortiz is a threat and would give anthony a sterner test than wlad at this stage of his career if, and thats a big if, he can handle the power


----------



## Blackbeard

BigDaveBatista said:


> joshua wlad winner has been mandated to fight luis ortiz in their next fight
> 
> personally i think ortiz is a threat and would give anthony a sterner test than wlad at this stage of his career if, and thats a big if, he can handle the power


Completely agree with you. Luis Ortiz is a major threat to Anthony Joshua and Deontay Wilder. I can't imagine their promoters will be keen to throw them in with him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I hope Joshua beats both of them, I really want to see him vs. Wilder :avit: :avit:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Blackbeard said:


> Completely agree with you. Luis Ortiz is a major threat to Anthony Joshua and Deontay Wilder. I can't imagine their promoters will be keen to throw them in with him.


just think hes all wrong for anthony, his skills will allow him to slip a fighter who wants to come forward and aj will come forward

the uppercut would be a key weapon for ortiz in that encounter, id expect hearn to stear ortiz towards the wbo title


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Dragonballfan said:


> I hope Joshua beats both of them, I really want to see him vs. Wilder :avit: :avit:


in an ideal world for me

aj beats wlad, haye smashes the life out of bellew
aj beats ortiz, haye beats the wbo champ whether thats joesph parker or hughie fury
aj beats wilder, haye beats tyson fury 

then we have aj vs haye for all the belts around may/june 2018 in the biggest British boxing fight ever


----------



## Buttermaker

You're awfully optimistic when it comes to David Haye.. I can see him winning the WBO Title and then continuing to fight British fighters who aren't qualified in the least to fight for said title.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Buttermaker said:


> You're awfully optimistic when it comes to David Haye.. I can see him winning the WBO Title and then continuing to fight British fighters who aren't qualified in the least to fight for said title.


aside from the brits, ortiz and wilder is there really a legit threat in the hw division? 

jennings has been smashed up, stervine lost to wilder, pulev got smashed up by wlad, those 2 young yanks aj thought were shite
jerrel miller might be able to handle himself but fuck he hasn't been in with anyone, could be another breazele
pov keeps getting nabbed for peds 
briggs is a bit of comic relief 

way i see it you have fury, aj, wilder, ortiz and haye as a wildcard as the leaders of the division


----------



## BigDaveBatista

wilders next defense is a joke, making a mockery of the division
against a guy who got smashed up by pov, hell ortiz is 3rd ranked with the wbc and stervene 2nd hed jump at the rematch


----------



## BehindYou

My friend sent me a text yesterday saying he was in the tickets queue for Joshua vs Wlad tickets so I'm going to be going to see it in Wembley now.

The match-up is on an interesting pivot point, 2 years ago I feel like it would of been a barnstormer. 

Still excited, I just dont think its going to be as good as it could of been.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Canelo made BJs mandatory, if its the same BJ as his last fight then its a simple nights work for canelo but BJs finally going to get his big fight so should have his head in the game

just finished watching eubank jrs interview with ifl, great interview offering his side of all the BS with GGG + BJ, wish he was still with hearn as i see eubank and aj as the big ppv pair for england moving forward, want to see him in the big fights soon


----------



## Dragonballfan

Mayorga was attacked at at gas station apparently, damn hope he's okay


----------



## Blackbeard

_ESPN_ has just awarded this Knockout of the Year.......






:damn


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Think smiths on blackledge was more brutal than that one to be honest 
2017 is looking like a great year for boxing seeing the fights that have already been made and whats potentially in the pipeline


----------



## BigDaveBatista

lets make the boxing thread great again, what's everyones favourite fight in 2016?

personally i have to go with whyte chisora, as a fan of heavyweights in general i expected a slug fest and it more than provided that, great work by both even if i disagreed with the result at the end


----------



## Dragonballfan

BigDaveBatista said:


> lets make the boxing thread great again, what's everyones favourite fight in 2016?
> 
> personally i have to go with whyte chisora, as a fan of heavyweights in general i expected a slug fest and it more than provided that, great work by both even if i disagreed with the result at the end


Well I didn't see all the big fights but the best one I saw was Thurman & Porter. Excellent fight from beginning to end :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Yeah, Keith Thurman vs. Shawn Porter was probably my personal favourite fight of the year. I remember thoroughly enjoying it.

Overall 2016 has been a rather frustrating and disappointing year of Boxing for me. I hope 2017 is much better.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

thurman porter was great agreed, think thurman vs garica will be better though genuine 50/50 fight


----------



## Blackbeard

BigDaveBatista said:


> thurman porter was great agreed, think thurman vs garica will be better though genuine 50/50 fight


Yeah I am really looking forward to that one. Should be an interesting clash of styles. Hope it lives up to the hype. :fingerscrossed


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Bill Paxton said:


> Yeah I am really looking forward to that one. Should be an interesting clash of styles. Hope it lives up to the hype. :fingerscrossed


agreed, i flip flop between who i believe will win every time i think about it 
im on thurman UD atm but itll change again and again before fight night 

what you thinking?


----------



## Blackbeard

BigDaveBatista said:


> agreed, i flip flop between who i believe will win every time i think about it
> im on thurman UD atm but itll change again and again before fight night
> 
> what you thinking?


It's a tough one to pick man, I give the slight edge to Thurman because he's the natural Welterweight. I can see it ending up being a controversial decision.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Brook vs khan likely to take place later in the year, around july as amir wants an april tune up fight 
hes ruled out fighting on the aj undercard as he believes he sells out areas over here on his own
i dont think he realises how much his popularity has dropped over here as hes abused the British fighting public by refusing to fight over here when he could have built a giant brand over here


----------



## Cooper09

BigDaveBatista said:


> Brook vs khan likely to take place later in the year, around july as amir wants an april tune up fight
> hes ruled out fighting on the aj undercard as he believes he sells out areas over here on his own
> i dont think he realises how much his popularity has dropped over here as hes abused the British fighting public by refusing to fight over here when he could have built a giant brand over here


Khan is a massive cunt. I hope Brook smashes him into retirement.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Cooper09 said:


> Khan is a massive cunt. I hope Brook smashes him into retirement.


agreed, i can wholeheartedly admit i was a khan fan but hes really turned me off him over the last few years with the ducking of brook
a year ago the fight should have been made when kell was undefeated and khan had some momentum but now kells lost and khan lost badly against canelo

a few years ago id go amir all the way, now i think brook cuts in until he finds a way to land big clean
should be interesting


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

BigDaveBatista said:


> lets make the boxing thread great again, what's everyones favourite fight in 2016?
> 
> personally i have to go with whyte chisora, as a fan of heavyweights in general i expected a slug fest and it more than provided that, great work by both even if i disagreed with the result at the end


Everyone is talking wonders about the Porter vs. Thurman fight, and I fucking missed it. 
The best fight I watched this year was without a doubt Frampton vs. Santa Cruz. Can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

BigDaveBatista said:


> agreed, i can wholeheartedly admit i was a khan fan but hes really turned me off him over the last few years with the ducking of brook
> a year ago the fight should have been made when kell was undefeated and khan had some momentum but now kells lost and khan lost badly against canelo
> 
> a few years ago id go amir all the way, now i think brook cuts in until he finds a way to land big clean
> should be interesting


Khan has been in with Barrera, Judah, Maidana, Garcia to name a few but people still actually buy into the BS that he ducked Kell Brook?

Up until recently there has been no need for Khan to fight Brook. Khan was/still is by far the bigger draw and until the last year or so Kell had not been in with a single fighter of significance. That changed after Porter and GGG but i do not see it as that Amir has been ducking Kell. Amir has been headlining big Las Vegas PPV shows while Kell has been fighting on Sky sports struggling to sell out his home town arena.

Kell has earned big respect in my eyes for fighting GGG because lets be honest up until then he had barely been in with anybody of real quality while Amir has been fighting big names for years. I actually think Kell will beat him as Amir has little to none punch resistance but up until recently Kell has offered very little appeal to Amir in terms of fighting him

Love or hate the guy nobody can deny that Khan is game as fuck and if the numbers are good for him he will get in with anybody. His resume proves that


----------



## Dragonballfan

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Everyone is talking wonders about the Porter vs. Thurman fight, and I fucking missed it.
> The best fight I watched this year was without a doubt Frampton vs. Santa Cruz. Can't wait for the rematch.


That's right how could I have forgotten that fight. It was awesome too but not as good as thurman vs porter :avit: :avit:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Rowdy Yates said:


> Khan has been in with Barrera, Judah, Maidana, Garcia to name a few but people still actually buy into the BS that he ducked Kell Brook?
> 
> Up until recently there has been no need for Khan to fight Brook. Khan was/still is by far the bigger draw and until the last year or so Kell had not been in with a single fighter of significance. That changed after Porter and GGG but i do not see it as that Amir has been ducking Kell. Amir has been headlining big Las Vegas PPV shows while Kell has been fighting on Sky sports struggling to sell out his home town arena.
> 
> Kell has earned big respect in my eyes for fighting GGG because lets be honest up until then he had barely been in with anybody of real quality while Amir has been fighting big names for years. I actually think Kell will beat him as Amir has little to none punch resistance but up until recently Kell has offered very little appeal to Amir in terms of fighting him
> 
> Love or hate the guy nobody can deny that Khan is game as fuck and if the numbers are good for him he will get in with anybody. His resume proves that


okay maybe my use of ducked was a little harsh, ill reword it as he avoided a very winnable fight with kell for a big payday over here at the time, hed have clowned brook a few years ago imo
i think the gap in the ability of the 2 has closed considerably and agree with you that kell now wins the fight


----------



## Blackbeard

I get the distinct impression Khan's only in it for the money now. He's always been courageous and talented but he spent too much time wasting his prime away chasing the Mayweather and Pacquaio fights. I think Brook has more hunger and desire at the moment, he's thinking about his legacy where as Khan's only concerned about the size of his purse IMO.

This is just all speculation on my part of course. I would love nothing more than for Amir Khan to prove me wrong and make me eat crow. :justsayin


----------



## Buttermaker

Khan needs to win to get him self those money fights he desires.


----------



## Blackbeard

Buttermaker said:


> Khan needs to win to get him self those money fights he desires.


IF Khan defeats Brook and looks really good then I would love to see him go on and face the winner of Thurman vs. Garcia. If not one of those then perhaps Timothy Bradley.

As for money fights. I suppose Miguel Cotto is still around.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cotto saying this could be his last year makes me sad. I've been following him for pretty much his whole professional career


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Cotto saying this could be his last year makes me sad. I've been following him for pretty much his whole professional career


Yeah, I'll be sad to see Miguel Cotto retire as well. He's a warrior and was an absolute beast back in his Jr. Welterweight days. Easily a first class ballot HOF'er.


----------



## Buttermaker

Hopefully we can finally have a Shannon Briggs fight go through.. Hes booked to negotiate with Fres Oquendo, who is a huge step up in competition for the champ but not top quality competition.. Will be for the WBA Regular Heavyweight Title. 

Oquendo hasn't fought since dropping a Heavyweight Title match to the White Mike Tyson, Ruslan Cheageav almost two and a half years ago.. One of his wins of note in his last couple fights is MMA iron man Travis Fulton


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ive heard about that fight and about briggs saying he wants it in the uk, eddies bringing a show up to liverpool in april i hope hed manage to get it on that
with steven smith and pricey already talked about being in the card im positive itd sell out quite quickly


----------



## HoHo

Bill Paxton said:


> Yeah, I'll be sad to see Miguel Cotto retire as well. He's a warrior and was an absolute beast back in his Jr. Welterweight days. Easily a first class ballot HOF'er.


Easily one of the best Hispanic Fighters of the last decade alongside guys like De La Hoya, Tito Trinidad, Barrea, Morales and Marquez.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818560918300803072


----------



## cablegeddon

Degale vs Jack on saturday. I like that Degale is trying to catch all the belts, I think this fight is for 2 or 3 belts. Badou Jack has to be the most boring boxer in boxing. He's all defense, no power, all he gets is UD wins.




Rowdy Yates said:


> Khan has been in with Barrera, Judah, Maidana, Garcia to name a few but people still actually buy into the BS that he ducked Kell Brook?
> 
> Up until recently there has been no need for Khan to fight Brook. Khan was/still is by far the bigger draw and until the last year or so Kell had not been in with a single fighter of significance. That changed after Porter and GGG but i do not see it as that Amir has been ducking Kell. Amir has been headlining big Las Vegas PPV shows while Kell has been fighting on Sky sports struggling to sell out his home town arena.
> 
> Kell has earned big respect in my eyes for fighting GGG because lets be honest up until then he had barely been in with anybody of real quality while Amir has been fighting big names for years. I actually think Kell will beat him as Amir has little to none punch resistance but up until recently Kell has offered very little appeal to Amir in terms of fighting him
> 
> Love or hate the guy nobody can deny that Khan is game as fuck and if the numbers are good for him he will get in with anybody. His resume proves that


His performance against Lamont Petersen was horrible, no one was impressed after the Canelo fight, he was 100% outboxed in the olympics finals....he has a history of losing. That's who he is.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

cablegeddon said:


> he has a history of losing. That's who he is.


Yeah. Olympic silver medallist at 17 years old. Former world boxing champion. Got about £20 million in the bank. What a fucking loser in life that guy is

:trumpout


----------



## BigDaveBatista

thoughts on degale jack? stern test for james but he should come through it and hopefully look good doing so 

big fights with smith, groves and ggg potentially in the pipeline of he wins here


----------



## Blackbeard

> Bob Arum has an agreement in place for *Manny Pacquiao* to defend his welterweight title against *Jeff Horn* on *April 22*, pending approval from Pacquiao.
> 
> The bout is ticketed for overseas and could represent the first leg of an ambitious plan to stage a world tour in other locales for Pacquiao as he enters the twilight of his career. *Arum hopes to put the bout in Australia*, where Horn (16-0-1, 11 knockouts) is from at Suncorp Stadium, which seats up to 52,500. While the U.S. television is not yet set, Arum told RingTV.com earlier this month *he wants to avoid putting the bout on pay-per-view*.


http://www.ringtv.com/479997-arum-agreement-stage-pacquiao-vs-horn-april-22/












> *Roman (Chocolatito) Gonzalez* will ride shotgun again with Gennady Golovkin.
> 
> Gonzalez (46-0, 38 knockouts) is set to defend his WBC junior bantamweight title against mandatory challenger *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai* *March 18* as the *co-feature to Golovkin’s middleweight championship against Danny Jacobs at Madison Square Garden on HBO PPV* ($54.95), promoter Tom Loeffler told a small group of reporters in New York on Tuesday.
> 
> Gonzalez, THE RING’s top pound-for-pound fighter, was negotiating for a rematch with former titleholder Carlos Cuadras, whom Gonzalez won a hotly contested unanimous decision against in September after moving up in weight. But the talks broke off and Gonzalez, a four-division champion, will turn to his mandatory, Rungvisai (41-4-1, 38 KOs), a former 115-pound titleholder who was knocked out by Cuadras in the eighth round in 2014. It will be Gonzalez’s fifth time appearing on the same card as Golovkin. Loeffler said the winner of Gonzalez-Srisaket “has to fight Cuadras in his next fight.”


http://www.ringtv.com/479923-chocolatito-face-mandatory-srisaket-march-18-msg/

Love how they keep pairing those two up together on the same cards.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

I am bang into boxing. Had Boxing news magazine delivered every week religiously for about 4 year now. I spend a lot of time on a boxing forum and i can honestly say never in my life have i heard of Jeff Horn :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> I am bang into boxing. Had Boxing news magazine delivered every week religiously for about 4 year now. I spend a lot of time on a boxing forum and i can honestly say never in my life have i heard of Jeff Horn :lmao


Same. My love for the sport might of waned a little last year but I still make a solid effort to keep up with everything that's going on in Boxing. And yet I don't have a clue who this Jeff Horn is. :lol

Probably doesn't help that he predominately boxes on the other side of the planet. Although I am still aware of who Joseph Parker is so....


----------



## Dragonballfan

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was like Who the fuck is this guy Pacquiao wants to fight. It is certainly a curious decision when you think about the quality of opposition he was facing up to this point :WTF


----------



## Cooper09

Freddie Roach doesn't even know who this guy is :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently that Jeff Horn fight in Australia is all part of some elaborate plan for Manny Pacquaio to have a world tour before he retires. Eddie Hearn claims there's been talks about Pacquaio possibly facing Kell Brook in the UK this fall.



> *Ricky Burns* will face unbeaten *Namibian Julius Indongo* in a *WBA* and *IBF* junior welterweight *unification bout* in Glasgow, Scotland, on *April 15*.
> 
> Burns, who is rated No. 6 by THE RING at 140 pounds, became a three-weight world titleholder when he won the WBA strap with an eighth-round stoppage of Michele Di Rocco in his hometown last May. The teak-tough Scotsman then successfully defended the belt with a 12-round unanimous decision win over Kiryl Relikh in October.
> 
> Meanwhile, Indongo, who is rated No. 7 by THE RING, ripped the IBF title from the previously unbeaten Eduard Troyanovsky with a sensational 40 second first-round knockout in December.


http://www.ringtv.com/480028-ricky-burns-julius-indongo-will-unify-april-15/

What a remarkable career Ricky has had. I am so proud of the lad. roud


----------



## Slickback

So who you got in the mega fight of the year?? Chris Brown or Souljah Boy???


----------



## Blackbeard

> In what might be the biggest all-Mexican fight in boxing history, *Canelo Alvarez* and *Julio Cesar Chavez Jr*., easily their country's most popular active boxers, will square off in a long-anticipated match on *May 6*, Golden Boy Promotions announced Friday.
> 
> The scheduled 12-round bout, which will headline an *HBO PPV* card on the Mexican holiday weekend of Cinco de Mayo -- a traditional weekend for major Mexican fights -- will take place at a site to be determined.
> 
> The *T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas*, however, is a likely site, as the Nevada State Athletic Commission granted the date for that arena to Golden Boy at its monthly meeting on Friday.
> 
> Alvarez, the former middleweight world champion, and Chavez, who also once held a world title at 160 pounds, will meet at *a catchweight of 164.5 pounds*.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18468627/canelo-alvarez-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-agree-bout-6

I gotta admit the prospect of this fight does intrigue and excite me. An all Mexican showdown on Cinco De Mayo should be fun.



> Light heavyweight champion *Adonis Stevenson* and upstart *Joe Smith Jr*. are *in advanced talks* to meet on *April 29* at the recently renovated *Nassau Coliseum in Uniondale, New York*, RingTV.com has learned.
> 
> The promoters of both fighters, Joe DeGuardia and Yvon Michael have had fruitful discussions since Smith turned the boxing world on its axis by knocking out Bernard Hopkins in the eighth round last month in his farewell bout on HBO. Both seemed optimistic the fight will happen.


http://www.ringtv.com/480287-joe-smith-jr-advanced-talks-face-stevenson-april-29-ny/

I hope Smith puts an end to Stevenson's reign. :fingerscrossed


----------



## BigDaveBatista

sick of stevensons reign, whether smith jr has enough to beat hims questionable but i hope it happens 

as for @Machiavelli i think chris browns going to beat the shit out of him


----------



## BigDaveBatista

this davis is a banger lads, big career going forward


----------



## Erik.

Boxing has a new star.

Gervonta Davis, what an animal.


----------



## Blackbeard

Woke up just in time for the main event. :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Bill Paxton said:


> Woke up just in time for the main event. :avit:


Jack on points with plenty of fuckery i think


----------



## Blackbeard

Badou Jack down in the 1st. :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Blackbeard

Jack is winning these rounds for me. He's been blocking the majority of DeGale's work and landing the much cleaner, crisper shots IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

The ref just got clobbered :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

DeGale is struggling big time here lads. He's being picked apart by Jack and those hellacious body shots are breaking him down. He's gonna need to pull a hail Mary out of his ass to win this IMO.


----------



## Erik.

Badou Jack bringing the fight :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

What a great fight. :clap:clap:clap

Jack clearly won though, I don't see how you could of scored that for DeGale.


----------



## Erik.

Highly enjoyable fight. 

Surprised DeGale survived that last round, tough son of a bitch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Bill Paxton said:


> What a great fight. :clap:clap:clap
> 
> Jack clearly won though, I don't see how you could scored that for DeGale.



I have it the other way round although DeGale went missing for a few of the middle rounds


----------



## Blackbeard

Wow, just wow. I don't understand how on Earth they scored that a draw. Jack was clearly the better man tonight. :chan


----------



## Erik.

Majority draw :lol :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

To me Jack was the more effective fighter tonight. He quickly adjusted from the flash knockdown and begun to break DeGale down. He was landing the crisper, cleaner shots all night. James work looked flashy but it was mostly slapping shots that were all blocked by Jack's arms. Jack was also mixing it up well with those body shots, those were what hurt DeGale and forced him to drop his arms.

DeGale was in trouble so he resorted to spitting out his gum shield multiple times. He should of arguably been deducted points for doing that.

It's a shame because that was such a fantastic fight. Another horrible decision holding back the sport. :francis


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Bill Paxton said:


> Wow, just wow. I don't understand how on Earth they scored that a draw. Jack was clearly the better man tonight. :chan


Very close fight for me

DeGale 1,2,3,4,9,10,11

Jack 5,6,7,8 and 12

Both had a 10/8 so i have DeGale winning by a point. I can see why some would have Jack by a point as it was that close but not for one second did either guy look much better than the other


----------



## Blackbeard

I just don't see how you can score that fight for DeGale unless you like fighters who just constantly outwork their opponents even if they're not landing significant shots. DeGale was rarely landing anything of notice to me, he was on the backfoot while Jack was the one who was effectively implementing a game plan and landing the telling shots. I mean just look at DeGale's face, he even had some of his teeth knocked out ffs. :lol

I had it 115-111. It wasn't even remotely a close fight IMO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Bill Paxton said:


> I just don't see how you can score that fight for DeGale unless you like fighters who just constantly outwork their opponents even if they're not landing significant shots. DeGale was rarely landing anything of notice to me, he was on the backfoot while Jack was the one who was effectively implementing a game plan and landing the telling shots. I mean just look at DeGale's face, he even had some of his teeth knocked out ffs. :lol
> 
> I had it 115-111. It wasn't even remotely a close fight IMO.


I like fighters who throw combinations and create angles which for me DeGale was doing especially in the early rounds. Jacks rigid style of a tight guard with very little footwork and throwing many single shots did not really impress me. Either fighter by a point or a draw is fine with me

Out of curiosity how did you score Ward vs Kovalev ?


----------



## Blackbeard

I think I had Ward winning by like a point.

DeGale's style is mostly flash IMO. He wastes a lot of his energy by constantly being in motion and isn't really great at setting up his shots. There's no substance behind his work, he still fights like he's in the amateurs at times.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Canelo fighting Chavez jr is a massive cherry pick gone wrong. 
Chavez too big, too strong, too durable for cinnamon.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Rowdy Yates said:


> Very close fight for me
> 
> DeGale 1,2,3,4,9,10,11
> 
> Jack 5,6,7,8 and 12
> 
> Both had a 10/8 so i have DeGale winning by a point. I can see why some would have Jack by a point as it was that close but not for one second did either guy look much better than the other


had a draw myself that last round knockdown proved vital


----------



## Slickback

incredible, incredible fight. I had it a draw personally. 





That shot the ref took though :lmao Got a chin on him


----------



## Grenet

I like it also! incredible fight!


----------



## Dragonballfan

xvg-moneyvx said:


> Canelo fighting Chavez jr is a massive cherry pick gone wrong.
> Chavez too big, too strong, too durable for cinnamon.


I don't like either guy but I despise Chavez for treating the sport like trash just cause of his name. At Least Canelo puts in work to better himself, though he's been ducking certain people


----------



## The5star_Kid

Dragonballfan said:


> I don't like either guy but I despise Chavez for treating the sport like trash just cause of his name. At Least Canelo puts in work to better himself, though he's been ducking certain people


Canelo hasn't always respected the sport either, witness:

his own personal division at 155lb (5 fights at the weight, 2 of them for the lineal middleweight crown lol)

his team have legitimately ducked GGG, no matter what excuses are put forth and are trying to play a Mayweather style waiting game

this current match up is an absolute farce, far worse than Khan. Jr has done nothing since losing to Martienz to warrant a big fight, let alone a ppv. Plus what the hell is 165lb? Boxing matches are supposed to be relevant to a weight divsion or title ambitions. This fight means nothing in the grand scheme outside of a quick buck and selling it to the gullible mexican/mexican american public

Both these men, with the big money people backing them, have made a mockery of the sport.


----------



## HoHo

Yeah Chavez at times has had problems making weights and I've seen him get heavy when he should of been better in shape. Maybe fighting with Canelo brings something outta him, but should be a good bout with Canelo winning of course. GGG/Canelo is the mega fight we all want to see, I'm tired of waiting. Also did anyone see the Press Conference with Angel Garcia and Keith Thurman going at it with words? Angel was saying some pretty disrespectful shit to Thurman. Yeah Angel Garcia has been acting like this all his life, and it really only hurts Daniel because not only did he need to win more than ever, but the drama he causes will eventually stop him from getting future big fights. People might not be willing to deal with his Father and all his bs, and Daniel might be hurt by it over time. Enough is enough Angel, I'm Puerto Rican as well, but theirs a time to do that and theirs a time to act like you were raised right and it seems Daniel's Mother taught him how to be a good person lol.﻿


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

HoHo said:


> .﻿


It was something thats for sure. Never been a fan of Thurman but the antics of Angel surely make me want to his son to lose. This can lead to two things. First group will watch them to lose, second group will not even be bothered to watch it. They want 8 m viewers but I don't think so. It is good of Thurman to face Porter and now Garcia but the true man of the division is Errol Spence imo and after he pass thru Brook we will see that.






for those who missed.


----------



## Dragonballfan

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> It was something thats for sure. Never been a fan of Thurman but the antics of Angel surely make me want to his son to lose. This can lead to two things. First group will watch them to lose, second group will not even be bothered to watch it. They want 8 m viewers but I don't think so. It is good of Thurman to face Porter and now Garcia but the true man of the division is Errol Spence imo and after he pass thru Brook we will see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who missed.


Angel Garcia is a tool I hope someone knocks this guy out someday during a press conference :avit: :avit:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

angels certainly a dick no doubt 
im sticking to my thurman points prediction, the porter fight proved he can box at this level

thurman vs brook/manny later in the year


----------



## Damien

I've been away a bit but I can't wait for the next weeks Frampton vs Santa Cruz and Haye vs Bellew


----------



## Damien

On the Haye/Bellew undercard.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Did anyone watch the fights last night?


----------



## Blackbeard

That Mikey Garcia knockout. Such savagery. :sodone

Frampton vs. Santa Cruz II lived up to my expectations. That was one high calibre, classy brawl. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Tom Selleck said:


> That Mikey Garcia knockout. Such savagery. :sodone
> 
> Frampton vs. Santa Cruz II lived up to my expectations. That was one high calibre, classy brawl. :mark::mark::mark:








:banderas


Damn Mikey Garcia looking great hoping for some huge fights from him coming soon. :avit: :avit:

Also need to watch Frampton vs Santa Cruz


----------



## BigDaveBatista

bit late here 

had frampton down by one so right result there, Garcia looked like a monster and benvinitez or whatever his name is looked good as well


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> Did anyone watch the fights last night?



Garcia looked beastly and showed that his power more than carried with the step up to lightweight. I thought inactivity would be his main vulnerability but he looked fantastic and that K.O :banderas

Garcia vs Linares should be a absolute cracker if Linares comes through the Crolla rematch (i fully expect him to)

The Frampton Santa Cruz rematch was disappointing for me. They tried going toe to toe but neither guy was landing much. Leo got his jab going for the first half of the fight but the whole fight lacked any real quality throughout. So many missed punches and wild swinging constantly. Frampton looked totally void of ideas tbh. Neither guy was hurt at any stage and both seemed totally confident that the other did not have the power to score a knockdown let alone a K.O. 24 rounds they have gone now and not a single knockdown. I have no interest in watching part 3 if it happens.

Sky done there best to talk up a trilogy but it has been more like handbags at 10 paces for me. Marco Antonio Barrera vs. Erik Morales was what i would call a real trilogy.


----------



## Damien

So Wilder has a new opponent


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Mikey Garcia's power is scary.


----------



## Damien

*Kirkland injured, Cotto fight off*



> James Kirkland (32-2, 28 KOs) has reportedly suffered an injury and his scheduled February 25 fight against Miguel Cotto (40-5, 33 KOs) is now off, according to Dan Rafael. Kirkland and Cotto were supposed to be fighting on HBO pay-per-view at the Ford Center at the Star, in Frisco, Texas.
> 
> There’s no word what kind of injury the 32-year-old Kirkland suffered and how the injury occurred. It’s unclear how the ticket sales have gone for the fight. It’s not a fight that a lot of the hardcore boxing fans were excited about, as Kirkland hasn’t fought in two years since being knocked out in the 3rd round by Saul “Canelo” Alvarez in 2015.


----------



## Blackbeard

^^^^ Apparently talks are back on for Miguel Cotto vs. Juan Manuel Marquez.

http://www.boxingscene.com/cotto-vs-marquez-back-play-their-teams-back-talks--113302

Luis Collazo's still at it...........






:damn


----------



## Damien

Eubank Jr just won a meaningless World Title, No one really sees the IBO title as relevant.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> So Wilder has a new opponent


Quick does anyone know if this guy is any good? His record is impressive sure but has he fought any tough opposition?




Damien said:


> *Kirkland injured, Cotto fight off*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well hopefully that rumored fight with Marquez gets made.


----------



## Damien

*Carl Frampton says his team are in talks with Leo Santa Cruz over third fight*



> Carl Frampton has revealed his team are already in talks about a defining third fight with Leo Santa Cruz.
> 
> Frampton lost his unbeaten record and the WBA 'super' featherweight title after losing a majority decision to the Mexican in Las Vegas last month.
> 
> The Belfast boxer handed Santa Cruz his first career defeat and claimed the 126lb crown by the same margin when they went toe-to-toe for the first time in New York in July.
> 
> Frampton, who has admitted he has been unable to watch the rematch, now hopes Santa Cruz will back up his promise to complete the trilogy with a final, deciding showdown at Windsor Park.
> 
> "I tried to watch the fight with Leo Santa Cruz again but only got two rounds in when I had to turn it off," Frampton told the Belfast Telegraph.
> 
> "It was too raw for me - it was just too annoying. I'll let things settle down before I watch the whole fight...I don't know when I'll be able to watch it all again.
> 
> "My team are now working on the third fight, they're in negotiations and whatever happens my next fight will be in Belfast.
> 
> "I've been on the road for a long time and my fans, many who can't afford to travel, deserve the chance to see me fight at home.


So we are getting the trilogy


----------



## Blackbeard

> An interesting light heavyweight crossroads match between *Andrzej Fonfara* and former champion *Chad Dawson* has been added to the *March 4 card at Barclays Center in Brooklyn* headlined by Danny Garcia’s welterweight unification bout with Keith Thurman, Showtime boxing head Stephen Espinoza confirmed to RingTV.com.
> 
> “We’re finalizing the press release and the announcements and everything else,” added promoter Lou DiBella. “Yes, an announcement will be forthcoming shortly.” The Fonfara-Dawson match will take place before the CBS telecast starts with Erickson Lubin taking on Jorge Cota in a WBC 154-pound eliminator in the televised co-feature. However, if the CBS fights end early, Fonfara-Dawson could be added and make the telecast, DiBella said.
> 
> The 29-year-old Fonfara (28-4, 16 knocokuts) will try to get back into the win column after he was drilled in the first round by Joe Smith Jr. in June. Dawson (34-4, 19 KOs) has won two straight since he lost a split decision to Tommy Karpency in 2014. The 34-year-old Dawson, a former light heavyweight champion, has lost three of his last six, including a first-round knockout at the hands of Adonis Stevenson in 2013 and a tenth-round stoppage by Andre Ward in 2012.


http://www.ringtv.com/483957-fonfara-vs-dawson-added-march-4-card-brooklyn/

Quite a fascinating match up. :jjones


----------



## cablegeddon

The light championshup and cruiserweight divisions really feel like the gutter of boxing. Remember how Tyson Fury manhandled Steve Cunningham?


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


> Remember how Tyson Fury manhandled Steve Cunningham?


All I remember was Tyson Fury getting put on his arse by a Cruiserweight and then bizarrely serenading the US crowd during the post fight interview. :mj4


----------



## BigDaveBatista

wilder called aj a potential david price
even though aj obliterated a man who took wilder 9 rounds and buzzed him 
?☕


----------



## Blackbeard

BigDaveBatista said:


> wilder called aj a potential david price
> even though aj obliterated a man who took wilder 9 rounds and buzzed him
> ��☕


Tbf he's not exactly wrong. We've still not really seen Joshua truly tested over the course of 12 rounds against a world class opponent. And there's always been rumours, stories and questions marks over his chin. The fight with Klitschko should answer a lot of questions and determine just how special he could be.

I know Wilder gets a lot of stick (some of it deservedly so) but he did show us all his ability in that Stiverne fight.

I just hope the two live up to their hype and potential so we can witness a MEGA fight between the two down the road. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Tom Selleck said:


> Tbf he's not exactly wrong. We've still not really seen Joshua truly tested over the course of 12 rounds against a world class opponent. And there's always been rumours, stories and questions marks over his chin. The fight with Klitschko should answer a lot of questions and determine just how special he could be.
> 
> I know Wilder gets a lot of stick (some of it deservedly so) but he did show us all his ability in that Stiverne fight.
> 
> I just hope the two live up to their hype and potential so we can witness a MEGA fight between the two down the road. :mark::mark::mark:


i respect your opinion but Stiverne isnt a credible man for me
a steady operator yes but id have whyte/a motivated over stiverne 
hell i see more potential in washington and the likes of ruiz jr than stiverne

agreed on the god like potential of this fight though, id hold it off as long as possible and allow wilder to collect the wbo from parker/fury


----------



## Blackbeard

Kell Brook vs. Errol Spence Jr. is a done deal for May in England.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18679528/welterweight-titleholder-kell-brook-challenger-errol-spence-jr-meet-england


----------



## BigDaveBatista

good fight, real test for both 
think its too early for spence and brook gets the job done spence has the potential to be a special talent but brooks seasoned now and coming into his prime 

the weight could have a negative influence on brook down the stretch


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830845509203922944
I doubt much will come out of this but it's interesting none the less. I wouldn't like Khan's chances in that fight at all, even though he's approaching forty years old Manny's still got enough speed and power to crack that fragile chin IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

Vasyl Lomachenko vs. Jason Sosa set for April 8 on HBO.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18692990/vasyl-lomachenko-set-face-jason-sosa-orlando-salido-jezreel-corrales-turn-fight


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Showtime is streaming the Broner-Granados fight and the under card fights live tonight on twitter free. Not sure if it works outside the U.S.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833134424975777794


----------



## Slickback

Another underwhelming Broner fight


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Spoke to Scott Quiggs brother today and he tells me Scott has left Joe Gallaghers gym and is moving to L.A to join Freddie Roach at the Wild Card gym. Great decision i think. The tactics against Frampton cost him that fight. He did nothing for 6 rounds despite Gallagher telling him he was boxing beautifully in between the early rounds. The change of trainer should serve Scott well


----------



## Blackbeard

That's a really smart move. Scott's still young enough to where he'll be able to learn from Freddie and improve upon his game. Plus the sparring at the Wild Card has always been some of the best in the world.

I'd love to see Quigg face Abner Mares this year. Wouldn't that be a thrilling encounter.


----------



## Stephen90

Broner looked like shit. Roy Jones also fought on Friday against a tomato can and won.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lucian Bute on the best he's faced.....



> *BEST JAB*
> 
> *Badou Jack*: It’s a good question. I fought many, many good fighters, many good boxers. I think, in my opinion, Badou Jack. He has a very good jab (and) good distance.
> 
> *BEST DEFENSE*
> 
> *James DeGale*: He has good skill. A southpaw who changes from orthodox to southpaw many times. (He has) good ability, good speed.
> 
> *BEST CHIN*
> 
> *Librado Andrade*: Andrade was the tough guy. I fought (him twice) and gave him good, good shots in the first fight and he never (went) down. He always came forward and is a very durable fighter.
> 
> *FASTEST HANDS*
> 
> *DeGale*: James DeGale had the fastest hands of anybody I fought. Good combinations, speed — very good speed.
> 
> *FASTEST FEET*
> 
> *DeGale*: DeGale was very difficult to catch. He is slick but as the rounds go by, I can feel he is not so mobile and takes many shots. He hates to get hit.
> 
> *SMARTEST*
> 
> *DeGale*: DeGale has the rings smarts and an ability to survive. (He’s) very clever for a fighter. I gave him too much respect early and I guess that is what cost me the fight. Plus, his tactics to delay the combat by spitting his mouthpiece out and holding inside.
> 
> *STRONGEST*
> 
> *Carl Froch*: Very physical. Not good skill, not good ability, but very strong. Froch was very determined and physically strong. He took some early shots from me but he was not affected. He had a great night and I did not. I wish we would have a rematch.
> 
> *BEST PUNCHER*
> 
> *Alejandro Berrio*: Very good puncher. With Andrade, he had a good chin, (he) was tough, but (he) was not a big puncher. I think the accumulation of the punches made you tired. Froch has a good punch, good power, but I think it was Berrio.
> 
> *BEST SKILLS*
> 
> *DeGale*: He’s complete. He has everything. Like I said; skill, speed, movement, distance.
> 
> *BEST OVERALL*
> 
> *DeGale*: I think James DeGale was the best guy I fought (in the professional ranks). Speed, skill, power too. He was the best. If we include people I fought in the amateurs, I would say Golovkin. (Golovkin) is the best — good background, good distance, movement, power, he’s the best overall.


http://www.ringtv.com/485625-best-ive-faced-lucian-bute/


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834578429152407552


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wha.... He's actually going to fight Khan after this upcoming fight??? Well that should be great.


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Wha.... He's actually going to fight Khan after this upcoming fight??? Well that should be great.


It looks like Pac vs. Khan is going to be next. Don't think the Jeff Horn fight is happening anymore.


----------



## HoHo

Khan/Pac could be a good fight, but I didn't want Pacquiao to face him with a weak chin. I rather of saw Crawford vs Pacquiao, don't see if Manny wins where he goes from there.


----------



## Blackbeard

HoHo said:


> but I didn't want Pacquiao to face him with a weak chin.


Khan's always had a weak chin though.......


----------



## HoHo

Al Swearengen said:


> Khan's always had a weak chin though.......



Yup which I why I'm not like hooray for this matchup, because Manny is going to catch him coming in trying to stalk him and try to use the size difference to his advantage. Bet money Manny gets him across the chin like he did versus Cotto years ago and gets a Knockdown and after that he cruises.


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Joseph Parker will possibly be facing Hughie Fury next.

http://www.ringtv.com/486229-hughie-fury-signs-contract-face-joseph-parker/


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835338220615368704
:damn


----------



## Blackbeard

:mj4


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What has happened to American heavyweights? power aside Wilder is terrible. The fucking windmills at the end of the fight lol.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

Lesnar Turtle said:


> What has happened to American heavyweights? power aside Wilder is terrible. The fucking windmills at the end of the fight lol.


What happened to Heavyweights period? Its been a dead/uninteresting division ever since that Russian bastard went on his own "reign of terror" and turned almost all of North America off from what used to be boxing's most premier weight class.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lockard The GOAT said:


> What happened to Heavyweights period? Its been a dead/uninteresting division ever since that Russian bastard went on his own "reign of terror" and turned almost all of North America off from what used to be boxing's most premier weight class.


I think things have kinda been on the upswing since Fury beat Wlad. Joshua is becoming the biggest HW star in a long time (hopefully he beats Wlad in impressive fashion) and there are quite a few big fights to be made between AJ, both Furys, Ortiz, Parker, Wilder, Haye etc. 

I guess its indicative of boxings fall from grace in the US though that Wilder is somehow supposed to be the best it can produce these days. Its no wonder Americans dont really give a shit anymore.


----------



## cablegeddon

Lesnar Turtle said:


> What has happened to American heavyweights? power aside Wilder is terrible. The fucking windmills at the end of the fight lol.


While I don't think that Wilder could beat Povetkin/klitscko/Joshua he did show some promise yesterday. His clinch looked good at moments, some good jabs....he needs to improve though that's true.


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835688422299721728



This will be massive, can't wait


----------



## Blackbeard

To be fair Wilder's had a lot of injury issues to deal with recently. And he was never able to have the opportunity to test himself against Povetkin cause it turns out he's a cheating scumbag.

I will admit though the way he was so easily troubled by Washington's jab was quite alarming. But when you're packing game changing power in your hands I suppose you can get away with being slightly sloppy at times. He'll need to sharpen up if he wants to unify the division.



Machiavelli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835688422299721728


It's going to be really interesting seeing a big boxing match taking place in the middle east. I wonder what will happen with the TV deals. :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836020539407777792


----------



## Slickback

Haven't they fought recently?



Get to watch this before UFC 209. :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard

Machiavelli said:


> Haven't they fought recently?
> 
> Get to watch this before UFC 209. :jonjones


They fought two years ago.

Don't forget about Garcia vs. Thurman next week! :cudi


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> They fought two years ago.
> 
> Don't forget about Garcia vs. Thurman next week! :cudi


OH SHIT that fights next WEEK!!! Nearly forgot it was coming up :mark: :avit:


----------



## Vader

David Haye is coming across so badly in the build up to this; Bellew has massively gotten into his head. I'm still predicting him to destroy Bellew but I'd fucking love it if he got knocked out. Such an arrogant prick. The press conference from today was a complete meltdown from Haye.


----------



## Erik.

Definitely got under his skin.

Knocking eachother out would do us all a service.


----------



## Slickback

8:55 

Eddie - "If I was gonna have one man in my corner, you know who it would be?"
Scouser - "Your dad"



:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

:lol

Those Scouser's are a rambunctious sort. The atmosphere should be pretty electric on Saturday night.



> Roc Nation Sports and Main Events have *started discussions* on a *rematch* between light heavyweight champion *Andre Ward* and *Sergey Kovalev*, RingTV.com has learned.
> 
> *T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas* has been reserved for *June 17* on *HBO PPV* for their second fight, according to the Nevada State Athletic Commission’s calendar, though it’s possible the venue could change. While the two sides have started talks, a deal does not appear close. Regardless, *HBO is preparing as if the bout will take place on June 17, according to an industry source*. Main Events CEO Kathy Duva declined comment to RingTV.com on Monday and a spokesperson for Roc Nation Sports also didn’t have anything to say on the current state of the negotiations.


http://www.ringtv.com/486702-duva-roc-nation-start-talks-rematch-ward-kovalev-june-17/



> *Martin Murray* and *Gabriel Rosado* will clash at the *Echo Arena in Liverpool on April 22, live on Sky Sports.*


http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-martin-murray-vs-gabe-rosado-presser-announce-bout--114038

Should be a fun scrap. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Cory Spinks on the best he's faced....



> *BEST JAB*
> 
> *Jermain Taylor*: I would say the person that had the best jab was Michele Piccirillo…no, let me take that back: Jermain Taylor. Jermain Taylor had the best jab. You could tell he worked on it a lot and he used it to set up everything, so I had to basically try to take his jab from him. Piccirillo, he had a nice snapping jab. It was like a herky-jerky jab but it was a good jab.
> 
> *BEST DEFENSE*
> 
> *Zab Judah*: I would say Zab because we were both skillful southpaws and I had to adjust and deal with his defense. He had a pretty cool defense. It wasn’t that easy to hit him.
> 
> *FASTEST HANDS*
> 
> *Judah*: It goes again to Zab. Zab had the fastest hands; I would give that to him. That was one of his attributes; he had fast hands and a little pop.
> 
> *FASTEST FEET*
> 
> *Judah*: I didn’t fight too many people that had just as fast a hand and foot speed as me, so it has to go to Zab.
> 
> *BEST CHIN*
> 
> *Miguel Angel Gonzalez*: Rafael Pineda, I hit him and nothing (laughs). I was heavy and I kind of underestimated him and didn’t train as hard as I possibly could. When I got in there, I wished I did (Laughs), very good chin, strong body. I made it through that one but it was tough. I hit him with everything and he wouldn’t stop coming. He fought one of my idols, Pernell (Whitaker) and that got me a little pumped but he wouldn’t budge.
> 
> I hit Miguel Angel Gonzalez with everything but he wouldn’t go nowhere. I would say he had the best chin because I sat down on a lot of shots and he did not go anywhere. He didn’t take a foot back or anything; I give that to him. Mayorga had a decent chin when he wanted and wasn’t acting silly but I would say Miguel Angel Gonzalez got him though.
> 
> *SMARTEST*
> 
> *Judah*: I really didn’t fight a person who made me do things they wanted me to do because I was a smart boxer. At first I thought Zab was. He was a smart fighter at that time, at the top of his game and we had two wars.
> 
> *STRONGEST*
> 
> *Ricardo Mayorga*: He was very strong,. A lot of his punches weren’t straight. He packed a mean punch. I was in tremendous shape but I could tell when I clinched with him, I could tell he was probably the strongest person I fought.
> 
> *BEST PUNCHER*
> 
> *Mayorga*: I weaved some of them punches and I swear I heard a whistle. He can punch.
> 
> *BOXING SKILLS*
> 
> *Miguel Angel Gonzalez*: He had smart tactics to fight a southpaw but he was an older fighter but I could tell he did his homework and he came with a gameplan and he tried to execute it but I was being a little hard-headed, at the time.
> 
> *BEST OVERALL*
> 
> *Taylor*: That’s a toughie. I would have to say the ones that accomplished the most, Mayorga, Jermain Taylor, Zab and Miguel Angel Gonzalez. I would say Jermain Taylor. He knew what was his best and he used it to win the fights and that’s his jab. He had a terrific trainer; Emanuel Steward taught him how to use it even better and he perfected it and it made it real tough to get past his jab.


http://www.ringtv.com/486759-best-faced-cory-spinks/


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I like Bellew but I'm hoping that Haye smashes him after that press conference yesterday. Bellew swears at him and says 'You've got that right bitch now shut the fuck up the champ is talking' then he says "Please refrain your language boy there is children in our presence' after Haye says all you idiots here lol

Bellew talks after about how he's disgusting cause of his language and stuff, he's so patronising. I hope Haye smashes him.

Of course each to their own but I don't see Haye as being arrogant at all. He's no different to Bellew in regards to arguing back and forth where as Bellew just tries to keep the higher ground moral vibe all the time, he talks shit lol

But that said, I do like Bellew too, a lot of it is just show to hype up the fight and after you see him completely different. I also like him outside of this stuff when he's doing interviews and things, he comes across as a really cool likeable guy.

Haye is funny here though.






And this interview here the interviewer says it's no ones business how much money you have and then asks him if he's skint lol






I like David Haye. He seems a cool guy, though I don't think people should write Bellew off either. However who do you guys think will win in regards to this?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Haye has gone full retard :ha


----------



## Vader

I don't think he's a cool guy at all, he seems like he has a permanent chip on his shoulder. He was an idiot on soccer am.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Vader said:


> I don't think he's a cool guy at all, he seems like he has a permanent chip on his shoulder. He was an idiot on soccer am.


Each to their own. I think he comes across really cool to be honest and a decent guy, he's just confident in what he does and doesn't take shit. I feel anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard

Haye needs to win this fight easily and quickly otherwise he'll look like a right bellend. Bellew is an ex Light Heavyweight who got smacked around by Adonis Stevenson for Christ Sakes, if he struggles at all it'll be embarrassing, even more embarrassing than that time he showed his big toe to the whole world. On paper this fight should be a mismatch. So unless David's completely over the hill he should smoke Tony.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Haye needs to win this fight easily and quickly otherwise he'll look like a right bellend. Bellew is an ex Light Heavyweight who got smacked around by Adonis Stevenson for Christ Sakes, if he struggles at all it'll be embarrassing, even more embarrassing than that time he showed his big toe to the whole world. On paper this fight should be a mismatch. So unless David's completely over the hill he should smoke Tony.


I'm hoping he can get past Bellew, there are big matchups still for him to take should he decide to go balls in and face either Wilder, Joshua or Fury...

Fury vs. Haye in the UK imagine that :fuckyeah


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Blackbeard said:


> Haye needs to win this fight easily and quickly otherwise he'll look like a right bellend. Bellew is an ex Light Heavyweight who got smacked around by Adonis Stevenson for Christ Sakes, if he struggles at all it'll be embarrassing, even more embarrassing than that time he showed his big toe to the whole world. On paper this fight should be a mismatch. So unless David's completely over the hill he should smoke Tony.


Do you know where I think the big mistake Bellew has been making is he's been talking about how Haye was much better ages ago and that it'll be an easier/possible win now for Bellew over him but the problem with that is, if Haye beats him he's been beaten by a lesser Haye and if he beats Haye, he's not beaten Haye at his best. So either way he's downplayed his victory or made his loss sound worse.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

cant stand bellew, hope haye beats on him for a while before knocking him spark out

the crowd in general at the presser up here was good, some over the line but good regardless

hope derry can pull it off but i highly doubt it

look forward to the april 22nd show ryder vs fielding should produce the goods and we know what murray brings


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Vader

Looking back over this, I think I've been too harsh on Haye. He's not exactly saying anything that isn't true and I really want him to fight Joshua and the only chance of that comes with a win on Saturday. I've got a tenner on Bellew as his odds are ridiculous but I've no real doubt Haye batters him unless he literally lets him punch him as hard as possible a few times. Plus I like a bit of controversy and Haye seems to have brought that.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Just hope we get a good fight tomorrow that lasts longer than 2 rounds


----------



## Dragonballfan

Prediction time guys, unless Thurman can catch Danny and KO him i think no matter what happens Danny will get a decision win even if he gets dominated throughout...


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> Prediction time guys, unless Thurman can catch Danny and KO him i think no matter what happens Danny will get a decision win even if he gets dominated throughout...


:duck

My thoughts exactly. That Herrera decision still baffles me

Haye finishes this fight when ever he wants. Bellew has done very well to get himself this pay day i must admit but he is severely out of his depth with Haye. Johnny Nelson can embarrass himself all day by saying its a 50/50 fight. I give Bellew little to no chance at all. A very limited fighter with average power and not the best chin. He got recked by Adonis Stephenson and that was 2 weight divisions lower

Tony is going to sleep at some stage


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> :duck
> 
> My thoughts exactly. That Herrera decision still baffles me
> 
> Haye finishes this fight when ever he wants. Bellew has done very well to get himself this pay day i must admit but he is severely out of his depth with Haye. Johnny Nelson can embarrass himself all day by saying its a 50/50 fight. I give Bellew little to no chance at all. A very limited fighter with average power and not the best chin. He got recked by Adonis Stephenson and that was 2 weight divisions lower
> 
> Tony is going to sleep at some stage


The Herrera decision is why I wouldn't be surprised if Danny is gifted a victory :deanfpalm


I also got Haye, even an older Haye should have no issues beating Bellew...


----------



## Vader

I think Freddie Flintoff was in better shape for his 'fight' than Bellew is for this


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ive actually got garcia for some unknown reason just fancy him to get the job done 
haye of course 
also got ohara beating derry (sad) 
think paulie will beat eggington as well


----------



## Blackbeard

I really hope Danny Garcia vs. Keith Thurman lives up to the hype. I think it will but you can never be to sure. I am still leaning towards Thurman by close controversial decision but I am not confident at all. All I really want is a great fight at the end of the day.

No way in hell will I be paying for David Haye vs. Tony Bellew, that's a fight that should be on regular Sky Sports not Sky Box Office IMO. So I'll either just look for the finish on Youtube or wait for the repeat a week later on Sky. I'll be shocked if it lasts any longer than six rounds anyway. Not unless Bellew has suddenly transformed into a formidable machine who can withstand Heavyweight power. We'll see, knowing my luck it'll end up going the distance now. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Shawn Porter* and *Andre Berto* will finally square off on *April 22* in a *Showtime main event at Barclays Center in Brooklyn*, a source told RingTV.com on Friday.
> 
> An announcement will be made on Saturday before Keith Thurman’s welterweight unification match with Danny Garcia at Barclays Center. Porter was at the Thurman-Garcia weigh-in on Friday and was all smiles, telling RING of a pending announcement on Saturday while declining to reveal any of the specifics.


http://www.ringtv.com/487392-porter-berto-meet-april-22-barclays-showtime/

Solid fight IMO. :jjones


----------



## BigDaveBatista

porter beats berto handily imo


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> http://www.ringtv.com/487392-porter-berto-meet-april-22-barclays-showtime/
> 
> Solid fight IMO. :jjones


Wow an intriguing fight, though I see no way berto wins unless he's back in prime shape


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Someone's 0 has got to go.:mark:


----------



## Slickback

Didn't even know Paulie was fighting on the undercard lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Main event brothers!!! Got Haye winning by knockout in round 4


----------



## Erik.

Haye in the 3rd.


----------



## Unorthodox

Hope Tony can pull it off but it will probably be an early stoppage for sideshow bob.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I'm actually home in time to watch this fight. Hoping Haye knocks this fuckboy out :avit:


----------



## Erik.

Haye is fucked :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

WTF Bellew weak as fuck he should have ended it last round :WTF


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, it's almost embarrassing that Bellew can't even put away a one legged Haye.


----------



## Slickback

This is fucking extraordinary


----------



## Dragonballfan

If Haye can last till 12 you know they've gifted him this decision :ha

Ref gives no fucks :lmao


----------



## Slickback

Man that was fucking crazy, how that did not end earlier..


----------



## Dragonballfan

IDK man I'm just hoping Thurman/Garcia lives up to the hype now...


----------



## Slickback

This fight will be remembered for Haye more than Bellew. One of the strangest fights ever.


----------



## DoolieNoted

I've seen drunk pensioners put on better fights outside our local kebab shop.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

LOL that was fucking mental. Hayes comeback well and truly derailed.


----------



## Erik.

The towel was the most accurate thing thrown in eleven rounds :lol


----------



## Buttermaker

Da fuck went on. Shannon Briggs instagram is gonna be fun to check out the next couple days.


----------



## wkdsoul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838173338392461313
We have a winner.. :lol


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838179463909244929


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Haye's ankle went pop :damn

Guess that could be his career there unless he wants to be in a fight like Sergio Martinez did against Cotto


----------



## Unorthodox

Forget the injury for a minute David Haye looked terrible from the very start tonight, His footwork has completely gone and his timing was embarrasing. Personally I think Bellew could have taken him 12 rounds without the leg injury. I'm so happy for Tony though because he always seems to get written off almost every fight.


----------



## Zigberg

Both an absolute pair of clowns. Haye is well past his best and Bellew is no heavyweight, hasn't got the power.

Joshua would have KO'd either of those two tonight very quickly.


----------



## HoHo

What an amazing Round 1 both Garcia and Thurman looked great at times. I still had Thurman winning the first Round.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow correct decision in a Garcia fight for once. Great fight


----------



## Erik.

That was a great fight.

Thurman a deserved winner.


----------



## HoHo

Thurman made it closer than it needed to be. In my eyes he gave up the 10th, 11th and 12th and shouldn't be boasting like he boxed the whole fight. Garcia to me winning those Rounds made it a Draw to me, but congrats to Thurman needs to be an rematch. I think Garcia needs to watch Roberto Duran fights because Duran used to fight standing straight and not move around like Thurman, he should watch some tape on him to learn how to cut the Ring off and be able to be less wild and put that power into his punches. What's next for Thurman who's will face him same for Garcia?


----------



## Dragonballfan

HoHo said:


> Thurman made it closer than it needed to be. In my eyes he gave up the 10th, 11th and 12th and shouldn't be boasting like he boxed the whole fight. Garcia to me winning those Rounds made it a Draw to me, but congrats to Thurman needs to be an rematch. I think Garcia needs to watch Roberto Duran fights because Duran used to fight standing straight and not move around like Thurman, he should watch some tape on him to learn how to cut the Ring off and be able to be less wild and put that power into his punches. What's next for Thurman who's will face him same for Garcia?


Well hopefully Thurman unifies the welterweight belts next if a rematch with Garcia doesn't happen


----------



## Blackbeard

So what exactly went down in the Haye vs. Bellew fight then? Did David injure his Achilles or something? What an embarrassing way for his career to end.

Thurman vs. Garcia wasn't the all time great epic battle I hope it would be but it was still a high class boxing match that I very much enjoyed. Keith asserted himself early with his power and range which seemed to befuddle Garcia. But it become much closer towards the end, partly because Thurman decided to coast a little. Here's hoping Thurman can unify once again with the Brook vs. Spence winner later this year. The welterweight division is heating up this year. :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Just watched Thurman vs Garcia. It was a good fight that went downhill in the later rounds. Both wanted no parts of each other's power once they felt it (especially Garcia) but Keith showed he wanted it more by pressing the action and using his fundamentals to out-box Garcia to get the job done. Wasn't too keen on Thurman coasting in the last three rounds though.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I didn't like Thurman/Garcia fight. Things will be interesting with the outcome of Brook/Spence and IMO both can create huge problems for Thurman's open approach.


----------



## Erik.

I think Brook/Spence would both beat Thurman.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

turns out i was wrong 
haye will rematch bellew (hopefully in Liverpool) 
thurman and garica will rematch imo, same result 
brook beats the pair


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> So what exactly went down in the Haye vs. Bellew fight then? Did David injure his Achilles or something? What an embarrassing way for his career to end.
> 
> Thurman vs. Garcia wasn't the all time great epic battle I hope it would be but it was still a high class boxing match that I very much enjoyed. Keith asserted himself early with his power and range which seemed to befuddle Garcia. But it become much closer towards the end, partly because Thurman decided to coast a little. Here's hoping Thurman can unify once again with the Brook vs. Spence winner later this year. The welterweight division is heating up this year. :mark:


In terms of quality the fight was appalling. Haye looked dreadful in the first and was throwing wild bombs that could not have been further away from landing. Rounds 2-6. Haye settled down and was starting to control the fight and set up the big shots behind his jab 

In the 6th Haye pulled up big time and you could immediately tell he was in big trouble with injury and the fight was effectively over from that point. It took Bellew 15 minutes to get what was in fair a static target out of there. Haye was just a sitting duck and was actually struggling to walk let alone fight

Strange thing was Haye was looking much the fitter and fresher fighter when the injury happened in the 6th. Although Haye was in control when the injury struck i must say up until that point it was without doubt the worst David Haye i have ever seen. His footwork and timing looked terrible and at 36 with a injury ravaged body you have to think this could be the last time we see Haye in the ring

Talk of Bellew fighting Wilder is farcical tbh. In no way did he look impressive at any stage although i will credit him for the heart he showed


----------



## Dragonballfan

Erik. said:


> I think Brook/Spence would both beat Thurman.


Could you please elaborate on why you think they would as I haven't seen much of Brook or Spence


----------



## Erik.

Dragonballfan said:


> Could you please elaborate on why you think they would as I haven't seen much of Brook or Spence


I think both would just outbox Thurman. I think both Spence and Brook are the most talented welterweights in the division. I think Brook beats Spence and I HOPE that they follow it up with Brook/Thurman because to me that would be one of the greatest welterweight bouts of all time and I think Brook wins via KO.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Erik. said:


> I think both would just outbox Thurman. I think both Spence and Brook are the most talented welterweights in the division. I think Brook beats Spence and I HOPE that they follow it up with Brook/Thurman because to me that would be one of the greatest welterweight bouts of all time and I think Brook wins via KO.


think brook would more likely look for the winner of pac khan as it's bigger money, assuming he gets past errol 

good fight for thurman would be lamont peterson or even adrian broner if he decides to stay at welter 

great division at the moment, alongside 126, 168 and the heavys


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Anthony Dirrell* and *Callum Smith* will square off for a vacant super middleweight world title after promoter Tom Brown's TGB Promotions won a WBC purse bid Sunday morning in Brooklyn, New York.
> 
> There is no set date or location for the fight -- although it's a good bet to land on Showtime in the United States -- but WBC rules mandate that it should take place within 90 days, so by early June.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18838243/anthony-dirrell-callum-smith-clash-vacant-super-middleweight-title


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838822437735317507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839067946936905728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839081091269079040


----------



## BigDaveBatista

fury beats everyone in the division with the exception of aj and a PED'd up pov imo

callum should bring the belt home, guttered it isn't at anfield but you can't have everything go your own way 

god though isn't boxing great at the minute


----------



## Dragonballfan

BigDaveBatista said:


> *fury beats everyone in the division with the exception of aj and a PED'd up pov imo*



:ha

after that shit show fight with Wlad I think even Wilder could take him, I really hope that was not Fury's best showing


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Dragonballfan said:


> :ha
> 
> after that shit show fight with Wlad I think even Wilder could take him, I really hope that was not Fury's best showing


shit show or not he did what no ones been able to do for years and he did it in wlads back yard
wilders fought 1 live fighter, maybe 2 if you count Washington 
fury outboxes him over 12 imo


----------



## Rowdy Yates

BigDaveBatista said:


> shit show or not he did what no ones been able to do for years and he did it in wlads back yard
> wilders fought 1 live fighter, maybe 2 if you count Washington
> fury outboxes him over 12 imo


3 


You forgot Audley Harrison 


:duck

On a serious note though i think Wilder would take Fury out for the simple fact they are a similar size and Wilder will throw bombs. I believe Furys chin is more than suspect (Cunningham the cruiser weight knocking him on his arse) and if Wlad was not totally gun shy and actually threw some punches in the fight he would have found that out. He done absolutely nothing in the fight and just allowed Fury to jab at distance without even attempting to have a go. Some will say that Fury made it hard for Wlad but i disagree with that. Wlad looked like he aged 30 years in that fight and tbh Fury didnt do that much more. It was a terrible fight

Furys record is very similar to Wilders if you take Wlad out of it. His best wins have come over Dellboy Chisora and Christian Hammer who are both not exactly top level fighters and both a good 7 inch smaller

IMO Fury lost the first fight against John McDermott as i remember but somehow got a awful decision from the judges

Although i predicted Wlad would beat Fury easily looking back the signs that Wlads reign was coming to a end were more than evident in his previous fight when he laboured to a points win over Bryant Jennings. It was a awful performance and Jennings caused him far more problems than a man of his calibre should have

I believe AJ will take out Wlad in 6 rounds and dispose of Fury in similar fashion but saying that i predicted Bellew had zero chance of beating Haye so what do i know :lmao


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Rowdy Yates said:


> 3
> 
> 
> You forgot Audley Harrison
> 
> 
> :duck
> 
> On a serious note though i think Wilder would take Fury out for the simple fact they are a similar size and Wilder will throw bombs. I believe Furys chin is more than suspect (Cunningham the cruiser weight knocking him on his arse) and if Wlad was not totally gun shy and actually threw some punches in the fight he would have found that out. He done absolutely nothing in the fight and just allowed Fury to jab at distance without even attempting to have a go. Some will say that Fury made it hard for Wlad but i disagree with that. Wlad looked like he aged 30 years in that fight and tbh Fury didnt do that much more. It was a terrible fight
> 
> Furys record is very similar to Wilders if you take Wlad out of it. His best wins have come over Dellboy Chisora and Christian Hammer who are both not exactly top level fighters and both a good 7 inch smaller
> 
> IMO Fury lost the first fight against John McDermott as i remember but somehow got a awful decision from the judges
> 
> Although i predicted Wlad would beat Fury easily looking back the signs that Wlads reign was coming to a end were more than evident in his previous fight when he laboured to a points win over Bryant Jennings. It was a awful performance and Jennings caused him far more problems than a man of his calibre should have
> 
> I believe AJ will take out Wlad in 6 rounds and dispose of Fury in similar fashion but saying that i predicted Bellew had zero chance of beating Haye so what do i know :lmao


all fair points, wlad didn't look excellent against jennings but he still won a near shut out, beat pulev up as well 
think fury did a job on wlad if im honest and doesnt get the credit he deserves for it 

delboys better than anyone wilders fought imo, plus i dont like the fact that aj was hounded from like his 10th fight onwards to up the opposition and wilder didn't up his until he was over 30 fights in 
hes also cherry picking his fights for his world title, fighting the 15th ranked contenders a joke imo 

plus i had Washington up at the time of the stoppage so i have no doubt fury could outbox him if he avoided taking too many bombs 

id like to see wilder make a statement and fight luis ortiz


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Only 10 days for the match!!!


----------



## Blackbeard

According to Bob Arum the fight between Pacquiao and Khan is now dead because the UAE investors couldn't produce the funds to stage the fight there. So Manny's now facing someone else next.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> According to Bob Arum the fight between Pacquiao and Khan is now dead because the UAE investors couldn't produce the funds to stage the fight there. So Manny's now facing someone else next.


Right because Bob Arum is so strapped for cash he needs people to get funding for a fight he really wanted to make :eyeroll


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Right because Bob Arum is so strapped for cash he needs people to get funding for a fight he really wanted to make :eyeroll


Tbf Manny doesn't fight for cheap these days. You're looking at a seven or even eight figure sum to get him in the ring.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/18856936/boxing-hall-famer-lou-duva-dies-94-handled-19-champs



> *Boxing Hall of Famer Lou Duva, who handled 19 champs, dies at 94*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Rafael ESPN Senior Writer
> 
> Lou Duva, the beloved International Boxing Hall of Fame manager and trainer who worked with 19 world titleholders and had about a million stories from his roughly 70 years of involvement in the sport, died on Wednesday of natural causes at a hospital in his hometown of Paterson, New Jersey. He was 94.
> 
> Duva was also the patriarch of the boxing family that founded Main Events, which became one of the most dominant promoters of the past 30 years.
> 
> Duva's death was announced by his son, Dino Duva, who has been involved in the promotional end of boxing for decades and is an executive with Roc Nation Sports' boxing division.
> 
> "The overwhelming number of calls and sympathy wishes from so many friends and associates shows how much our father was loved and respected," he said in a statement. "We sincerely appreciate the support from everyone."
> 
> Born on May 28, 1922, in New York City to Italian immigrants before moving to Paterson, Lou Duva was one of boxing's quintessential characters. He became as famous as some of the great fighters he worked with thanks to his tremendous success at the top of boxing, a big personality and resemblance to the cartoon character Barney Rubble.
> 
> The roster of boxers Duva helped train and manage included many of the most significant of their time, including Evander Holyfield, Pernell Whitaker, Meldrick Taylor, Mark Breland, Tyrell Biggs, Mike McCallum, Rocky Lockridge, Johnny Bumphus, Livingstone Bramble, Bobby Czyz, Vinny Pazienza, Darrin Van Horn, Michael Moorer, John John Molina, Zab Judah, Vernon Forrest, David Tua and Andrew Golota.
> 
> "Lou -- he was tough, man. He was all about the fighters," said trainer Ronnie Shields, a former pro fighter who grew close to Duva as an assistant to him and his late training partner George Benton during a 10-year run with them that began in 1988.
> 
> "Lou always came to camp to make sure everyone was taken care of," Shields continued. "Lou made sure we did our job, and when it was time to do something, he showed us how to do it the certain way, the right way."
> 
> When promoter Lou DiBella was an HBO Sports executive in the 1990s, he became close to Duva.
> 
> "He took a liking to me because I was an Italian kid working at HBO and he knew I loved boxing and he loved to talk boxing. So he was always ridiculously nice to me and became like an uncle to me," DiBella said. "He was a legend in a true sense. He 100 percent was boxing's Yogi Berra. He said some wild things and was a joy to be around. He once said, 'I'll sum up boxing for you in two words: You never know.' He was our Yogi Berra.
> 
> "I cried today for Lou and for his family and mostly for us because these characters are one of a kind. They go away and they never come back. Nobody can replace Lou. When I think about Lou he reminds me of when boxing was friendlier, a more fun place.
> 
> "Boxing has always had its dark side, but it used to have a lot more camaraderie and lots of characters and you'd laugh your ass off all day, especially with a guy like Lou. It's not like that anymore. Lou loved to be around his family and boxing people, and boxing people were also like his family. I saw Lou more than I saw my own family for a lot of years. Lou was the man."
> 
> Duva was introduced to boxing as a 10-year-old by his brother Carl. At age 15, Duva took fights for purses of $5 before dropping out of school to join the Civilian Conservation Corps. During World War II, Duva taught boxing at Camp Hood in Texas and later began promoting boxing cards in his home state of New Jersey, most notably the Joey Giardello-Dick Tiger middleweight world title fight in 1963. Giardello became his first world champion.
> 
> In 1978, Dan Duva, Lou's late son, founded Main Events and Lou served as a manager and cornerman for many of the fighters the company promoted. In 1984, Main Events signed several members from the U.S. Olympic team whom Duva and longtime business partner Shelly Finkel managed, including Holyfield, Whitaker and Taylor, three of the biggest stars of the 1990s.
> 
> The biggest moment of Duva's career came in October 1990 when Holyfield knocked out James "Buster" Douglas to win the undisputed heavyweight world championship. One of the most disappointing was when Taylor, leading Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. on points going into the 12th round of their epic junior welterweight unification fight in 1990, was infamously stopped with two seconds left, leading to the memorable scene of an angry Duva going berserk at referee Richard Steele after he stopped the fight.
> 
> On the 1996 night at New York's Madison Square Garden on which Golota was disqualified in the seventh round of his heavyweight fight against Riddick Bowe, which incited a riot in the arena, Duva suffered a heart problem and was famously carried through the crowd on a stretcher while chaos reigned.
> 
> "He could tell stories from the Rocky Marciano days," Shields said. "He used to go watch Rocky Marciano train and he would tell us all about that in camp. He would tell us how Marciano did everything, how he did this, how he did that. It was hard not to like Lou Duva. If Lou was with you, he was with you 100 percent. He would fight for you. He was the type of guy -- if he was with you, he was with you all the way no matter what it was. And Lou never backed down from anybody. He was a feisty guy."
> 
> Duva, who was close to Lou Costello of the famed Abbott and Costello comedy team, was voted manager of the year in 1984 by the Boxing Writers Association of America and shared the award with Finkel in 1993. The BWAA also voted him the 1993 winner of the long and meritorious service to boxing award. In 1998, Duva was elected to the International Boxing Hall of Fame.
> 
> After Dan Duva -- also a Hall of Famer -- died of brain cancer in 1996, Lou, Dino Duva and daughter Donna Duva Brooks departed Main Events after a falling-out with Dan's widow, Kathy Duva, who still runs the company. They began their own promotional company, Duva Boxing, and Lou continued to train and manage fighters for several years.
> 
> Lou Duva, who was predeceased by wife Enes, is survived by son Dino, daughters Donna, Deanne Boorman and Denise Duva, 11 grandchildren and four great-grandchildren.
> 
> A viewing will be held from 3 p.m. to 7 p.m. on Sunday at Festa Funeral Home in Totowa, New Jersey, with a funeral scheduled for 10 a.m. Monday at St. Mary's Roman Catholic Church in Paterson.


RIP to a legend.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## 2 Ton 21

You know it's over when they land on their face.


----------



## Blackbeard

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Good lord! Right on the button. :done


----------



## Slickback

Holy shit what a vicious knockout by Lemieux


----------



## Blackbeard

Sweet Jesus. We have an early candidate for KO of the year. :sodone

Boxing has been on fire this year! :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Sweet Jesus. We have an early candidate for KO of the year. :sodone
> 
> Boxing has been on fire this year! :avit:


Vicious KO :fuckyeah

And yet as good as they both looked, both these guys were demolished by Triple G, let that sink in for a moment :hmm


----------



## Blackbeard

> A deal is in place for *Manny Pacquiao* to once again face *Jeff Horn* sometime in *July* in *Australia*, Bob Arum told a small group of reporters on Wednesday morning in Manhattan. But whether Pacquiao agrees to the fight or waits until the fall is still uncertain, as is a future opponent, which Arum suggested could be Adrien Broner, whom Arum called an “intelligent guy” or Terence Crawford.
> 
> “*We have a deal in place (with Horn), hopefully it will be in July*,” Arum said. “*But I’m waiting to hear back. It’s up to (Pacquiao). He may decide to take off until the fall and then fight an American kid like Broner or Crawford or somebody like that*.” Arum said that several dates are in play in July, which will be whittled down as the Australian rugby dates are determined so as to avoid any conflicts with an arena.
> 
> Arum was complimentary of Broner, calling him an “intelligent guy.” Arum was in talks for Broner to face Pacquiao but was turned off by Broner’s exorbitant demands. But he has a solution. “His argument is what he’s worth on pay-per-view,” Arum said. “And my argument is — maybe he’s right or I hope he’s right. Because I’m more conservative about it — so fight for a guarantee plus an upside. So that’s the question. It’s one thing for a guy to say, ‘I’m worth X million dollars.’ And then put all the burden on the promoter if the promoter really isn’t confident that he’s worth that. So that’s what we’re trying to work out. That’s what we’re looking for in the fall.”
> 
> Arum said talks for a potential fight with Amir Khan are dead — unless they pick up again for a bout in the United Arab Emirates. “Khan made sense in the Mideast if they were coming with money, which I never believed they were,” Arum said. “But other than the Mideast, an American opponent like a Broner or a Crawford would do a lot more business.”


http://www.ringtv.com/489643-arum-said-another-deal-pacquiao-horn-july/

Why is Arum so fixated on this Jeff Horn fight? :wtf2


----------



## BigDaveBatista

the horn fight is a stadium fight in aus isn't it, easy fight for big money and horn wont be demanding much


----------



## Blackbeard

Don't forget y'all, tomorrow night we've got..........










Chocolatito's fighting as well. :cudi


----------



## BigDaveBatista

sternest test of gggs career, think he stops him in the latter rounds though with a body shot


----------



## Dragonballfan

Why did he decline weigh in? Trying to overpower GGG by being heavier than him?


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Jacobs for missing weight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jacobs refusing to partake in the IBF re-hydration weigh-in does seem a bit shady. Gotta a feeling it's a deliberate tactic on their part. I just hope it doesn't give them an unfair advantage over GGG, all I wanna see is a clean, fair fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Jacobs refusing to partake in the IBF re-hydration weigh-in does seem a bit shady. Gotta a feeling it's a deliberate tactic on their part. I just hope it doesn't give them an unfair advantage over GGG, all I wanna see is a clean, fair fight.


He can come in 25lbs heavier and GGG still takes him out I think


----------



## Slickback

ROMAN GONZALES GOES DOWN IN THE FIRST


----------



## HoHo

Roman stole Round 4 there at the end. Neither guy knows what a defense is lol.


----------



## Slickback

This is tremendous stuff


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Would love to know what the hell those two judges who scored it 115-112 for Triple G were watching.


----------



## Blackbeard

I hate to say it but I feel Golovkin may have been gifted a decision last night. :francis

It was certainly the toughest test of GGG's professional career. Daniel Jacobs boxed a beautiful game for the majority of the fight. He used movement and range to frustrate GGG all night, boxed well on the backfoot and exposed some of the flaws in his game. And when he was throwing combinations he was doing so with bad intentions. I feel he won the fight although I will admit that some rounds were close.

I have to give credit to Jacobs trainer for giving some of the most sound, rational and sensible advice I've ever heard between rounds, he was on point every time and kept Daniel focused enough to implement their gameplan. If I were a fighter I'd want him in my corner every time.

Is it just me or could Golovkin be on the decline? He's 34 now and hasn't exactly looked all that great in his last two fights IMO. Or it could be that I am simply underestimating just how good Brook and Jacobs are. He's starting to look more human that's for sure.

Haven't had the opportunity to watch the chocolatito fight yet.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

i think triple gs got the stage mayweather has now tbh, people giving half even rounds to his opponents because they haven't been dominated or blasted out

judges who scored it 115 112 got it spot on imo


----------



## HoHo

Some of the Rounds with Jacobs/GGG were tough to call especially the first three rounds. I knew it was going to be close, but if GGG would of went to the body and work his jab more, he might of put Jacobs outta there very quickly. I'm not sure if we will see an rematch at least anytime soon, but if that were to happen I would say it favors GGG more. Jacobs pretty much gased out towards the end, and I think GGG would be able to do what he did at times and really hurt Jacobs and win rounds easier. That Chocolatito/ Srisaket Sor Rungvisai fight was the bout of the night, and will be amazing with an rematch. I like that to see, the other match don't really see a change in a win move on you two.


----------



## cablegeddon

Golovkin is still the baddest man on the planet. Jacobs was a freaking punching bag for three rounds (round 4 to 6). I don't know which rounds you crackpotes gave to Jacobs? Not 4-6 I hope, not 1-3 (where absolutely nothing happened and GGG was the aggressor)...So just from rounds 1 to 6 it's 60-53 to GGG.


----------



## Blackbeard

> Welterweight titlist *Kell Brook* and mandatory challenger *Errol Spence Jr*. hammered out a deal for their much-anticipated fight about six weeks ago, but Wednesday they met face-to-face at a news conference in Sheffield, England, as Matchroom Boxing promoter Eddie Hearn officially announced the date and site.
> 
> The 147-pound world title fight will take place on *May 27* at *Bramall Lane*, an outdoor soccer stadium that is home to Sheffield United FC in Brook's hometown of *Sheffield*, Hearn said. The fight will air live in the *United States on Showtime* and on *Sky Box Office pay-per-view in the United Kingdom*.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/18975234/deal-finalized-kell-brook-errol-spence-jr-fight-set-27

Eddie "Every Fight Needs To Be on Sky Box Office" Hearn. :fuckthis

I think Spence takes this.


----------



## Blackbeard

> Junior welterweight unified titleholder *Terence Crawford* and 2008 Olympic gold medallist *Felix Diaz Jr*. have a deal in place to meet on *May 20* at the *Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey* on *HBO*, Lou DiBella, who handles Diaz, told RingTV.com on Wednesday.


http://www.ringtv.com/490308-terence-crawford-felix-diaz-reach-deal-may-20-says-dibella/


----------



## Slickback

I got Errol in that fight as well


----------



## BigDaveBatista

got brook myself think this is too early of a set up for errol and brook has a point to prove 
should be a great fight regardless


----------



## Blackbeard

Crolla vs. Linares II is about to start. :avit:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Crolla vs. Linares II is about to start. :avit:


The fight went as expected tbh. I said in this thread when the rematch was announced that i could not see the result being any different. Ant made very little impression on Linares in the first fight and that was after Linares had been out of action for over a year due to injury. Ant worked his socks off as per but Linares is a level or two above in terms of ability

Hopefully Linares v Mikey Garcia next :mark:

According to Kell Brook and his trainer Dom Ingle Kell knocked the stuffing out of GGG and you could see that in the GGG v Jacobs fight :lmao Totally deluded


----------



## Blackbeard

Jorge Linares put on a masterclass last weekend. Just a beautiful display of pure boxing skills, it was a glorious thing to witness. In saying that, I don't think he'll be able to beat Mikey Garcia. We'll see.

Mikkel Kessler is rumoured to be coming out of retirement. :francis


----------



## Slickback

Only caught the Lomachenko highlights, absolute mastery and a pleasure to watch him


----------



## KC Armstrong

Machiavelli said:


> Only caught the Lomachenko highlights, absolute mastery and a pleasure to watch him


Just saw the entire fight. Lomachenko is so much fun to watch. I guess Sosa's corner must have felt the same way because I have no idea why they didn't stop the fight earlier.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lomachenko is just that good. Easily top 5 P4P IMO, maybe even top 3.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Can anyone beat him in that weight-class? Or is he moving up soon?


----------



## Blackbeard

Masterclass. :clap:bow:clap:bow:clap



> The deal is finally done for *Manny Pacquiao* to defend his welterweight world title against *Jeff Horn* at *Suncorp Stadium* in Horn's hometown of *Brisbane*, *Australia*, on *July 2* (*July 1 in the United States*).


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19130946/manny-pacquiao-jeff-horn-set-july-australia-top-rank-says

I've been so eagerly anticipating that announcement.


----------



## Slickback

Only two weeks until Joshua/Klitschko :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cotto might fight Yoshihiro Kamegai in June. Anyone know anything about this guy? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard

Hagler vs. Hearns happened 32 years ago today.........


----------



## Blackbeard

Ricky Burns. :hogan

I feel even more guilty since I bet against my fellow Scotsman. :hogan


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> Ricky Burns. :hogan
> 
> I feel even more guilty since I bet against my fellow Scotsman. :hogan


I felt sorry for Burns to. Ricky hit the nail on the head when he said Indongo was much quicker and far more awkward than he anticipated. My thoughts exactly. Burns comes across as such a nice polite laid back chap. Definitely one of the nicest guys in boxing


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19149776/shattered-dreams 

A reminder that boxing can be such a cruel sport sometimes :frown2:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19149776/shattered-dreams
> 
> A reminder that boxing can be such a cruel sport sometimes :frown2:


The temptation was just too much i clicked on the link now I'm just depressed as fuck for reading this :Cry


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> The temptation was just too much i clicked on the link now I'm just depressed as fuck for reading this :Cry



I wish i had just read it as i watched the 7 minute video and i share your depression. So sad :frown2:


----------



## Blackbeard

For the Murican fans on here Anthony Joshua vs. Wladimir Klitschko will be shown live on Showtime and then later HBO will show a tape delayed coverage of the fight. Both networks will also be flying out their commentary times to cover the event from ringside.

http://www.ringtv.com/493233-showtime-hbo-split-u-s-rights-joshua-klitschko/

Oh and BTW Andre Berto vs. Shawn Porter is this weekend. :mark::avit::mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Its that time already. The previews have begun :avit:


----------



## HoHo

Yeah I have the Previews for HBO and Showtime, truly are well done and I love this Canelo/Chavez JR one for sure. Chavez JR really taking this fight seriously to me, means this could be a a Fight of the Year Nominee for 2017 coming up in May.


----------



## Dragonballfan

HoHo said:


> Yeah I have the Previews for HBO and Showtime, truly are well done and I love this Canelo/Chavez JR one for sure. Chavez JR really taking this fight seriously to me, means this could be a a Fight of the Year Nominee for 2017 coming up in May.


This is one fight were I think if Chavez actually has trained his ass off could be a great slug-fest. He is getting trained by "Nacho" so I think he'll be in great shape. He's easy as hell to hit though so if Canelo is power training we could see a knockout.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

groves vs chudinov on the brook undercard


----------



## Blackbeard

Martin Murray vs. Gabriel Rosado, Oscar Valdez vs. Miguel Marriaga and Andre Berto vs. Shawn Porter tonight! 

:avit:


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Is Rosado vs Murray being televised on HBO or Showtime?


----------



## Foreign Object

xvg-moneyvx said:


> Is Rosado vs Murray being televised on HBO or Showtime?


I think it's exclusively Sky Sports 1 in the U.K.


----------



## Blackbeard

xvg-moneyvx said:


> Is Rosado vs Murray being televised on HBO or Showtime?


According to Dan Rafael's ESPN Boxing schedule the fight has no Murican broadcaster.


----------



## KC Armstrong

That was pretty awesome. Porter vs Berto certainly did not disappoint.

Shitty turnout, though, unfortunately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855973996785008640


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn both fights on Showtime delivered. Glad I watched them. Porter not ready to give up his spot. Guessing Berto is done after this match.


----------



## Blackbeard

Porter vs. Berto was ugly. The ref kept on stopping the momentum at every opportunity and headbutts were flying about like crazy. Didn't matter in the end cause Shawn broke Andre's spirit with his roughhousing tactics and showed that he clearly wanted it more.

Even though Porter vs. Thurman was a terrific fight last year I'd rather see Keith unify with the Brook vs. Spence winner next. I am in no rush to see that rematch.

That 119-109 scorecard form the Murray vs. Rosado fight might be the worst card I have ever seen in my life. Absolutely outrageous, that judge should never be allowed to score a top fight ever again.

BT Sport will be broadcasting the Canelo vs. Chavez Jr fight in the UK. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/39699356

Top guy AJ


----------



## Erik.

Really looking forward to the Joshua/Klitschko fight to be honest. 

Haven't been excited for a heavyweight boxing fight in probably 10+ years.


----------



## Blackbeard

More excited for Canelo vs. Chavez Jr next week tbh.


----------



## Jackal

Im not aboard the hype machine for Joshua/Klitsch........But what has been refreshing is the respect they've shown one another! Their status alone is enough to sell this fight, no Flloyd/Conor theatrics, just 2 pro HW Boxers, toe to toe, Master vs _Student_. 

Good luck to them both, im 50/50 all the way for this one.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

AJ gut looked horrible, Wlad looked incredible.


----------



## Unorthodox

It's hard to tell if Klitschko still has it in him to win the Heavyweight title again, He's 41 but at the same time he is an absolute machine so who knows whether he's done yet. It's a must win for both guys really If AJ loses the hype machine will be over if Vlad loses then he may as well retire because there's nowhere else he can go at his age. Looking forward to it although the undercard is utter shite for an event as big as this, Fùcking Eddie Hearn.


----------



## Blackbeard

Anthony Joshua - *250lbs*

Wladimir Klitschko - *240lbs*



















Kinda surprised AJ's the heavier guy. Are they planning to out muscle Wladimir in the clinch?

Tony Bellew and Deontay Wilder were gnawing at each other today.....


----------



## Slickback

Holy shit Wlad looked amazing. Weigh was all over the fucking place though, so many fucknig people on stage.


Sticking to my guns and staying with Joshua KO on this one.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Main event time :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I hope it lives up to the hype. Not gonna get my hopes up too much though since I've seen plenty Klitschko fights before.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Holy fuck what a round


----------



## Blackbeard

That was fucking nuts! What a round, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Blackbeard

And now Joshua has been knocked down. :CENA


----------



## Cooper09

Wlad Klitschko is amazing.


----------



## Erik.

What a fight.


----------



## CGS

AJ PLEASE :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

Wladimir's earned my respect tonight. roud


----------



## Foreign Object

Fucking Hell, been a good fight so far.


----------



## Blackbeard

What a fight. Both men fought their hearts out. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

damn what a fight


----------



## Cooper09

Amazing fight. The HW division belongs to Joshua. Ain't nobody going to beat him.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cooper09 said:


> Ain't nobody going to beat him.


Luis Ortiz will beat him with ease I fear. :sad: He's an incredibly tricky & dangerous match up for anyone in the division. There's a reason why he's flying under the radar at the moment, it's because promoters don't want him anywhere near their guys.

Joshua definitely isn't invincible though, he's talented and dangerous but there is holes in his game that can be exploited. Wladimir gave him a tough fight.


----------



## Cooper09

Blackbeard said:


> Luis Ortiz will beat him with ease I fear.


I don't see it. Wlad was the only guy who could due to his intelligence, but he felt short. Nobody else is clever enough to get around AJ. He's going to smash his way through the challengers. 

Bring on AJ vs Fury.


----------



## Slickback

UNBELIEVABLE FIGHT. Thought Joshua was absolutely done, amazing heart


----------



## CGS

Joshua you beautiful beautiful man roud

Legit thought he was done in the 6th round. What a comeback. If nothing else it at least places a bit more legitimacy on Joshua's hype. So far he's made a name for himself faces much weaker guys so going up and beating Klit is a big win for him. 

Fury down the line is gonna be the next big challenge for him now


----------



## Blackbeard

Cooper09 said:


> I don't see it. Wlad was the only guy who could due to his intelligence, but he felt short.


Ortiz is just intelligent. He's an incredibly experienced amateur star. He's the real threat to the whole division.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Never been fan of Wlad but tonight he showed why he is all time great. His only mistake was going for his normal gameplay after round 6 rather than going for the kill. He didn't expect AJ to bounce back and regain his energy. Wlad from 5 years ago would beat AJ easily IMO. Much better boxer but its what it is, nature of the sport. Great fight. One of the best HW fights in near history and all time.

I wonder what gonna happen with Fury. Guy got knocked down by Cunningham few years ago but I support the Gypsy King lol.


----------



## Erik.

To come out of that 6th round after looking absolutely out of it and to pull out a knock out of that power and calibre in the 10th round, a round Joshua has NEVER got to in his professional career was incredible. So much adrenaline watching that.

I said I was hyped for the fight and it lived up to the hype. Best heavyweight fight in over a decade for sure.


----------



## Shepard

After the 6th never thought AJ would come back to win it. Incredible.


----------



## just1988

*For a top level, heavyweight title boxing match...that was out of this world. Joshua's a cunt and wanted to see him lose but can't take anything away from him as an athlete, the guy is a supreme heavyweight boxer. Klitschko turned on the style in parts and Joshua still came out victorious. A really good role model from a sporting performance stance (in fact they both are.)

I feel like hitting the gym now...although, these cookies look good too.*


----------



## Jam

What a fight










Uppercut made Wlad do Harlem shake, amazing to come back from the 6th & go where he's never been before


----------



## HoHo

just1988 said:


> *For a top level, heavyweight title boxing match...that was out of this world. Joshua's a cunt and wanted to see him lose but can't take anything away from him as an athlete, the guy is a supreme heavyweight boxer. Klitschko turned on the style in parts and Joshua still came out victorious. A really good role model from a sporting performance stance (in fact they both are.)
> 
> I feel like hitting the gym now...although, these cookies look good too.*


You don't like Joshua, he's a pretty humble young kid so you might be in a small group of people who don't like him lol. The fight itself Fight of the Year Nominee for sure, Joshua was blowing it playing to the pace of Klitschko and fighting is game. Good to see Joshua's grit and find his second win and finish off a future Hall of Famer. I don't know Fury can beat him, and Wilder for that matter because they need to unify the titles, tired of people ducking people to hold onto titles fight and see who's the best.


----------



## Blackbeard

It really was a fantastic fight, largely due to Wladimir actually fighting quite aggressively for a change. He went out like a warrior tonight, he's got nothing to be ashamed of. Joshua showed a few holes in his game, his gas tank can deplete quite quickly cause of his muscly physique, other fighters might be able to outlast him if he doesn't improve ASAP. But he also showed that he's got a lot of heart and a pretty decent chin to boot. I am just glad we had a big Heavyweight fight that actually lived up to the hype. :drose

If they don't do a rematch next I hope they make Joshua vs. Deontay Wilder, that's the fight to make, their styles, size and power will clash for another exciting WAR!

Tyson Fury is overweight, mentally unstable and unreliable. I have zero interest in seeing him fight again. Baffles me why people like him.


----------



## Swissblade

Fucking hell man I haven't been this entertained by a boxing match in a long ass while. Hats off to both guys. What a fight.


----------



## just1988

HoHo said:


> You don't like Joshua, he's a pretty humble young kid


*He comes across as humble yeah but it seems like well drilled PR to me. He showed his "true colours" during that photoshoot with Breazeale and let's it slip out every now and then. I guess it comes with the territory of being an elite level, heavyweight combat athlete but makes him completely unlikable to me.
*


----------



## God Movement

What a fucking fight. Wlad was phenomenal. Unlucky. Joshua's power lasts well into the late rounds. Wlad got caught with a nasty uppercut and it was downhill from there. I feel for him. But... AJ!


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858438889241010176


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Great fight

AJ looked nervous the first few rounds and as strange as it sounds that was probably his worst performance to date. His jab never going and he was very static but he answered a lot of questions tonight. Chin , heart, stamina and most of all temperament. I do worry that against a younger opponent AJ would not have had the chance to win the fight as he would have been out of there around rounds 6/7 when he was there for the taking but overall he will have learned so much tonight

Why on earth did we not see this Wlad against Fury ? I do not buy for one second that Fury stifled Wlad into such a poor showing. Wlad threw more punches in the first minute of this fight than he did in the entire 12 rounds vs Fury. Tonight Wlad was hungry, motivated and give absolutely everything he had. The total opposite of his performance against Fury. Full credit to him

Was also refreshing to see the respect both guys shown throughout the build up and after the fight


----------



## KC Armstrong

It was awesome, but I absolutely do not want to see a re-match. Wladimir needs to retire. He is 41 years old, he has accomplished everything. There is no good reason for him to take more beatings like this.


----------



## Vader

Not many people do like Fury. He's talented as a boxer but pretty boring to watch, aside from the lead up to fights. I've never seen Wilder or Ortiz fight so I can't comment on their styles but neither of them have fought anyone the calibre of Klitschko. The one thing you can say about Joshua is at least he'll turn up to fight. Can't see him going the distance in many, if any, of his future fights. Win or lose by KO/TKO, with his fighting style.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

AJ murders Wilder tbh. He doesn't have the basics to overcome AJ. Fury is the real riddle.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> Why on earth did we not see this Wlad against Fury?


His wife was going through a lot of issues prior to that fight. She was suffering from post natal depression I believe. Not saying that was the sole issue but it must have impacted his mind somewhat. I also feel like complacency and age caught up with him as well, it was an off night for sure. The Wladimir that fought tonight would of handled Fury IMO.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Fury's taking back his title.


----------



## Erik.

I think it's a case of AJ trying to mop up all the belts now to be honest.

I hope none of them waste their time with Bellew and we get Wilder/Parker just to unify and then Joshua fights the winner for the chance to become the first unified champion since Lewis.


----------



## God Movement

The fight was honestly like a movie. It truly was a superstar making fight. Might have revived HW boxing.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858447391237828608
Wrestlemania at Wembley please. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I just hope the sanctioning bodies don't spoil all this momentum by forcing each Champion to fight bogus mandatory's. Let them unify, ride this wave and bring back some much needed lustre to the division.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

@Blackbeard Opinions of Quigg and Luke Campbells performances tonight?


----------



## Foreign Object

KC Armstrong said:


> It was awesome, but I absolutely do not want to see a re-match. Wladimir needs to retire. He is 41 years old, he has accomplished everything. There is no good reason for him to take more beatings like this.


Would be a great fight for Wladimir to retire on. He fought like a fucking warrior tonight. Congrats to Anthony Joshua. It was touch and go for a while, but he did it! Great fight. haven't been entertained like that by a heavyweight fight for a long while.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858447391237828608
> Wrestlemania at Wembley please. :mark:


Is there any chance of that happening? That would be unreal. Hoping they throw a bone to the European fans.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

CesaroSwing said:


> Is there any chance of that happening? That would be unreal. Hoping they throw a bone to the European fans.


Summerslam 92 at Wembley was my first ever live wrestling event and was great. Would be fantastic to have a Mania held there


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was the best thing for the HW scene for sure. I'm seeing people who havent paid attention to boxing for ages start talking about AJ now. Hes becoming a big star and hes got that casual appeal. 

Full credit to Wlad though, the guy looked amazing for his age, far from finished. Really it could have gone either way.


----------



## Slickback

I was loling at Joshua raising his hands like he won the fight after that first knockdown, then started to get his ass beat. Wlad could have ended it right there, but ultimately it was his style that made him so scucessful in his career that cost him the fight. Really want to watch the whole thing again ASAP.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> @Blackbeard Opinions of Quigg and Luke Campbells performances tonight?


I only caught the main event. Did I miss some good ones? Did Scott Quigg look improved under Freddie Roach's tutelage?


----------



## Erik.

CesaroSwing said:


> Is there any chance of that happening? That would be unreal. Hoping they throw a bone to the European fans.


I reckon the biggest worry they'd have is the time difference - but I think it's certainly do-able. It's Wrestlemania. People watch regardless of time in my opinion.


----------



## Erik.

Machiavelli said:


> I was loling at Joshua raising his hands like he won the fight after that first knockdown, then started to get his ass beat. Wlad could have ended it right there, but ultimately it was his style that made him so scucessful in his career that cost him the fight. Really want to watch the whole thing again ASAP.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> I only caught the main event. Did I miss some good ones? Did Scott Quigg look improved under Freddie Roach's tutelage?


Not really no. Scotts performance was quite strange tbh. He just planted his feet in the centre of the ring from the first bell and the pair just traded for the majority. Was very little in terms of movement and footwork. No angles created for his body shots which is very unlike him. It seemed like the game plan was just go out and apply pressure work harder than him and ultimately Scotts fitness will be the deciding factor which tbf is practically exactly how the fight played out. 

It is always hard for a fighter in the first fight after joining a new camp in all fairness but i was expecting a much more varied performance than the one we got

Campbell started slowly but got to grips after a few rounds and then dominated. Perez basically quit in the 9th. He will never be the same after Crolla took his soul. Twice:smile2:


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Blackbeard

A star was born tonight. Joshua's always had the potential but now we were finally able to see him utilise and unleash his gifts against a proper, experienced opponent. We were also able to gets some questions answered about his chin, heart and determination. I am still a bit iffy on his gas tank though, although that could of largely been down to him still trying to recover from that hard knockdown so I'll maybe wait and see more before fully casting judgement. But full credit to the lad, he went in there and seized the moment like a young, hungry lion is suppose to.

Heavyweight boxing is back baby! :avit: Wladimir vs. Fury was a blessing in disguise because now things are exciting again. We've got powerful, explosive, vulnerable champions, should be an exciting couple years ahead of us. :mark::mark::mark:

I think we can all agree that Anthony Joshua has this year's Sports Personality of the Year in the bag? Barring any major hiccups of course.


----------



## Erik.

Any chance that wins Fight of the Year?

That'd be the first heavyweight fight of the year winner in 20+ years, right?


----------



## Blackbeard

Erik. said:


> Any chance that wins Fight of the Year?
> 
> That'd be the first heavyweight fight of the year winner in 20+ years, right?


It's certainly going to be in the running for sure. James DeGale vs. Badou Jack is the only other fight that's worthy to be up there with it IMO.

The last Heavyweight fight to receive Ring Magazine's FOTY was Evander Holyfield vs. Mike Tyson I back in 1996. :done

EDIT - Chocolatito's fight with Srisaket Sor Rungvisai might be in the FOTY discussion as well. Rowdy's right though, there's just something extra special about watching two Heavyweights go to war, it holds extra prestige and significance among fight fans hearts.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Erik. said:


> Any chance that wins Fight of the Year?
> 
> That'd be the first heavyweight fight of the year winner in 20+ years, right?



It will most probably win fight of the year even though i have seen a fair few already better than that and no doubt throughout the rest of the year many fights will top it 

Heavyweight boxing always has and always will create the most interest and ultimately it is what the people want to see. Sadly the division has been on its arse for a good 15 years until recently. The emergence of AJ, Wilder, Parker and although i hate to say it coz the guy is a first class wanker but Fury as well have brought the interest back again

Tonight's fight was easily the best heavyweight bout i have seen since Lewis vs Vitali in 2003


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Canelo vs Chavez Jr has the potential to be FOTY too. Huge chance to be classic Mexican slugfest. Chavez Jr gonna bully Canelo.


----------



## Slickback

Erik. said:


>


Link is broken mate, but algoods the torrent is up


----------



## Blackbeard

Savage.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Blackbeard

Erik. said:


>


:regal

Christ, he almost took Wladimir's head off with that hellacious uppercut.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

I can not think of a bigger loud mouth vile cretin than Bellew when he is building up to his own fights but when he is commentating he comes across as a knowledgeable, polite decent chap who i could listen too for hours

The difference is remarkable

@Dragonballfan @Machiavelli

What is the general opinion stateside with the so called boxing experts on AJ?

He has been fawned over on these shores for a few years now but i imagine a lot in the U.S are only just becoming familiar with him


----------



## Slickback

Here's the post fight press conference for anyone interested


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> I can not think of a bigger loud mouth vile cretin than Bellew when he is building up to his own fights but when he is commentating he comes across as a knowledgeable, polite decent chap who i could listen too for hours
> 
> The difference is remarkable
> 
> @Dragonballfan @Machiavelli
> 
> What is the general opinion stateside with the so called boxing experts on AJ?
> 
> He has been fawned over on these shores for a few years now but i imagine a lot in the U.S are only just becoming familiar with him


BEllew got lucky that Haye was hurt. AJ would murder him and his pillow punches. Hell even Fury n Wilder would take him easily.

As for AJ I haven't heard too much fanfare from him but I expect that to change starting tomorrow after this performance


----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> I can not think of a bigger loud mouth vile cretin than Bellew when he is building up to his own fights but when he is commentating he comes across as a knowledgeable, polite decent chap who i could listen too for hours
> 
> The difference is remarkable
> 
> @Dragonballfan @Machiavelli
> 
> What is the general opinion stateside with the so called boxing experts on AJ?
> 
> He has been fawned over on these shores for a few years now but i imagine a lot in the U.S are only just becoming familiar with him


I haven't heard that much of him here either, but I don't really follow any so called boxing experts here. I'd imagine he'll be more known now, and if and when he fights Wilder.


----------



## Overcomer

Joshua is largely an unknown here in the United States unless you are a hardcore fan of the sport - the type of person who would know who Lucas Browne is for example. If you are a casual fan of the sport you probably wouldn't know about him because up until today he had only fought guys like Charles Martin and Dillian Whyte. Since Boxing gets little coverage casuals here just mostly hear about Canelo Alvarez, GGG, Andre Ward, Floyd Mayweather Jr (And how Connor McGregor is a viable opponent for him which is fucking annoying).


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Not too impressed with Joshua. He went life and death with a 41 year old man and nearly got knocked out in the process. He was exposed tonight, he's easy pickings for wilder. And wlad is just a warrior!


----------



## Slickback

Wow so apparently 2 of the 3 judges had Joshua up 3 rounds and the other one had Joshua up 2 rounds before the KO. Fuck that's fishy glad it didn't go decision


----------



## 2 Ton 21

What a fight! That uppercut was ridiculous. I'm surprised Joshua didn't yell "Shoryuken!" when he threw it.

Joshua recovered very well from the 6th round. Showed some heart. He has holes in his game. It's to be expected. He's only been pro for what, close to four years? He's a baby in the game still. He needs to work on his endurance, but he did incredibly well for a guy that had never been past 7 rounds.

Klitschko looked damn good tonight. 17 month lay off and no rust. He's not close to done. Much better than against Fury. This Klitschko shows up against Fury, he wins. Agree with @Blackbeard that his personal life was a cause of his Fury loss. It's funny how much better he comes out looking losing by stoppage in this fight than he did losing a decision last time. 

Klitschko came in lighter obviously, I'm assuming for endurance and speed. It worked. That's the most active footwork I've seen from him in ever. He was still tired at the start of the 11th though.

I have to wonder if they didn't sacrifice a small amount of power for the endurance/speed. I get the game plan. Joshua had never been past the 7th. Klitschko uses the extra endurance to outlast him until the later rounds when hopefully Joshua is tired and Klitschko finishes him. Not a bad plan, but it didn't work out.

If Klitschko had just a little more power and had settled down and used his jab more in the 6th when Joshua was hurt, he might have finished, but who knows. That was one thing that really stuck out to me the whole fight, him not sticking his jab out the whole fight, like he usually does. Don't get me wrong, much more fun to watch, but less effective. Though Joshua was neutralizing it at times.

I'd like to see a rematch. I don't know that it turns out different though. 11 rounds with Klitschko taught Joshua some big lessons that he's going to apply. Not saying Klitschko can't win, but he'll be going in against a more experienced Joshua next time. Would like to see Joshua/Wilder. Not sure that fight happens for a while though. If it isn't the Joshua rematch then I could see Klitschko having his rematch with Fury, if Fury gets himself sorted out. Though I have to wonder if Fury would want him for his first fight back after his layoff.


----------



## Overcomer

Machiavelli said:


> Wow so apparently 2 of the 3 judges had Joshua up 3 rounds and the other one had Joshua up 2 rounds before the KO. Fuck that's fishy glad it didn't go decision


WK was never going to win on points, especially in a close fight which it turned out to be, against the hometown hero. The aim is to make AJ the next Lennox Lewis so he'd always get the benefit of the doubt in close situations.

I had WK as a live underdog going in. It seemed a lot of people had written him off and were expecting AJ to steamroll him, a very early stoppage....I had thought if he could make it into the 2nd half he'd have a good chance to stop AJ....and he certainly did take control the second half and had him in trouble at points but he couldn't seal the deal.

I'm not totally sold on AJ for reasons I will go into another time but his recovery and rally in the 11th impressed me. He proved me wrong as I felt Wlad would've been able to maintain control if he managed to take him into deep waters.


----------



## Irish Jet

The idea that Klitschko, with a 17 month layoff and at 41 years old was better now than against a Fury is laughable.

I get the hatred with Tyson is strong, the Murdoch media have been trying their damnest to get him to kill himself, but jfc at people just ridiculously downplaying what he accomplished. Styles make fights - Joshua was an open, attacking boxer and Fury was an awkward defensive one. Two different gameplans which were both effective, but neither really suggested Wlad was any more or less capable on either night.

It was a fantastic night for Joshua though and an incredible display of talent and heart. Hopefully this marks the beginning of a great era for heavyweight boxing but with Eddie Hearn pulling the strings I'd be quite skeptical.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

it was a different wlad yesterday than usual and it showed in the fight. wish he had fought like that more often tbh maybe then the heavyweight division wouldn't have been stagnant over the last 15 years 

that counter left hook he landed in the 5th round was excellent, completely halted ajs momentum at a time when he was looking for the finish (costing me money as i had aj in the 5th) 

terrific performance from aj, he actually boxed well for the first 4 rounds before the knock downs but they just moved the fight from good to great


----------



## kendoo

The heavyweight scene has been poor for years but lastnight brought back a bit of pride in boxing. Well done aj, well done vlad aswell took it like a champ.


----------



## BehindYou

I was there and I easily had AJ ahead on points, there were a few rounds which were all him.... but to be fair I need to watch it on TV when I get home because at distance without the sound of punches it's much harder to tell what was connecting properly and what want. 

Yeah Wlad is 41 but he's still an incredible athlete when motivated, not many heavyweights can move and continue to throw like he can over a whole fight and that's always been one of his strengths as a fighter. 

Regardless thought it was an amazing heavyweight fight and the atmosphere insane, round 11 was insane.


----------



## TCE

That was a great fucking fight.


----------



## amhlilhaus

BigDaveBatista said:


> it was a different wlad yesterday than usual and it showed in the fight. wish he had fought like that more often tbh maybe then the heavyweight division wouldn't have been stagnant over the last 15 years
> 
> that counter left hook he landed in the 5th round was excellent, completely halted ajs momentum at a time when he was looking for the finish (costing me money as i had aj in the 5th)
> 
> terrific performance from aj, he actually boxed well for the first 4 rounds before the knock downs but they just moved the fight from good to great


Wlad always fought like that.

The difference was a guy punched back.

Skills, records, some heart aside, the truth about wlad klitschko: when his opponents were not afraid and punched back, good things usually happened for them.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

amhlilhaus said:


> Wlad always fought like that.
> 
> The difference was a guy punched back.
> 
> Skills, records, some heart aside, the truth about wlad klitschko: when his opponents were not afraid and punched back, good things usually happened for them.


i found he was sharper last night, willing to take more risks and throw the left hook more


----------



## 2 Ton 21

:lmao

Needs Guile's theme tho.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Irish Jet said:


> The idea that Klitschko, with a 17 month layoff and at 41 years old was better now than against a Fury is laughable.
> 
> I get the hatred with Tyson is strong, the Murdoch media have been trying their damnest to get him to kill himself, but jfc at people just ridiculously downplaying what he accomplished. Styles make fights - Joshua was an open, attacking boxer and Fury was an awkward defensive one. Two different gameplans which were both effective, but neither really suggested Wlad was any more or less capable on either night.


Are the Murdoch media to blame for Furys comments regarding homosexuality? Are they to blame for Fury getting off his tits on cocaine and failing drug tests?. Every bit of hatred towards fury is brought on by himself. I do not believe for one second that Fury was ever genuinely suicidal. He was using that angle to drum up sympathy and the majority of the media just like the majority of the public seen straight through his bs. Very few people have sympathy for Tyson and the reason for that is the guy is a absolute prick and tbh all the troubles that he has had have been his own doing

Anybody with at least 5% eye sight could see after 1 minute of the first round last night that this was a totally different Wlad to the one who fought against Fury. He looked like a man who knew his last performance was one of the worst of his career and he had a big point to prove. Physically he looked fantastic, he looked motivated, focused, everything he didnt look in the Fury fight. May be the reason barely anybody talks about Fury beating Wlad is because the fight was absolutely shit. Wlad refused to engage all night and Fury just jabbed his way through the entire snoozefest marginally stealing the rounds. Not at any stage of that fight was either man even slightly hurt or wobbled. Fury for a man his size he has very little punch power and his style is very boring to watch, especially for people who only tune in for the big fights. He comes across as a prick behaves like a prick and ultimately is a prick so it is no suprise that very few give a shit or have any interest in the guy


----------



## Boldgerg

xvg-moneyvx said:


> Not too impressed with Joshua. He went life and death with a 41 year old man and nearly got knocked out in the process. He was exposed tonight, he's easy pickings for wilder. And wlad is just a warrior!


Please never post anything to do with boxing ever again. Thanks.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's so nice to see everyone talking about Boxing again.


----------



## amhlilhaus

BigDaveBatista said:


> i found he was sharper last night, willing to take more risks and throw the left hook more


Wlad was forced to fight. Wlad feasted on guys afraid to engage with him. The only fight he won in a struggle was against sam peter 1


----------



## Overcomer

BigDaveBatista said:


> i found he was sharper last night, willing to take more risks and throw the left hook more


His grappling and laying on his opponent strategy wasn't going to work with Joshua as he was just as big and strong so he had to adjust accordingly.

We did at times see flashes of the old Wlad. He used to be an offensive machine up until Lamon Brewster stopped him in their first fight.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

@Overcomer and @amhlilhaus 

i agree that it was because of the opponent, for me he took tyson fury far too lightly and as a result wasnt in the condition to box like he did yesterday 

he gave this his best shot then made an error in the 7th and 8th by not going fully for the kill


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

Boldgerg said:


> Please never post anything to do with boxing ever again. Thanks.


I struck a cord? you must be a brit?


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## HoHo

Face off between Canelo and Chavez JR and boy this was a good one. Canelo doesn't respect Chavez JR for his mess ups in his life, not making weight and not taking fights seriously at times. Canelo please don't become a heel, because you don't have a Father in a Boxing legend like Chavez SR over your head your whole career. I bet he hears every hour on the day, how great his Father was in the sport. I don't get how was his Father talked about in a negative light outside the Boxing ring, because the guy fought the best of the best and didn't run from anyone. Chavez JR said that, you wanted to fight me because you think I'm a easy fight versus GGG. This Saturday one is proving he's the best in the world, and the other is looking to prove what he used to be, isn't what he is right now in his life.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

He may have screwed few things in the past and never going to be the half of his father, but Chavez Jr has balls. As a Sergio Martinez fan back in the day, I witnessed that in first hand. I hope he breaks Canelo.


----------



## cablegeddon

Question for UK fans. Is this the golden age of UK boxing? It seems like Boxing is almost up there with football in the mainstream press. Even mediocre boxers like Bellew and Chisora making the front page of Daily Telegraph and the Mirror. 

I know boxing was hot with Frank Bruno but that probably just like a year or two.


----------



## Erik.

I'd say the golden age of British boxing has been over the past few years in all honesty. 

Over the past few years, we've seen many British champions then at any point in history. Attendance records broken etc. 

Likes of deGale, Brook, Selby, Frampton, Quigg, Froch, Crolla to name a few have been champions or are holding championships right now. 

Two British heavyweights have been world Champion in the last few years in Fury and Joshua, one of which looks as of he'll be dominating the division for years to come.


----------



## cablegeddon

Erik. said:


> I'd say the golden age of British boxing has been over the past few years in all honesty.
> 
> Over the past few years, we've seen many British champions then at any point in history. Attendance records broken etc.
> 
> Likes of deGale, Brook, Selby, Frampton, Quigg, Froch, Crolla to name a few have been champions or are holding championships right now.
> 
> Two British heavyweights have been world Champion in the last few years in Fury and Joshua, one of which looks as of he'll be dominating the division for years to come.


Right and for first time the brits are buying ppvs right? 
Actually I know that Tyson's ppvs sold a lot in Europe too so maybe that's not entirely true.


----------



## Erik.

Well, Joshua/Klitcshko broke box office records. They even beat Pac/Mayweather apparently which is impressive.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

id argue it is yeah, several divisions now have a strong British presence now especially heavy, middle and super middle


----------



## Slickback

Erik. said:


> Well, Joshua/Klitcshko broke box office records. They even beat Pac/Mayweather apparently which is impressive.


In terms of UK sales right, most likely is but just checking haha


----------



## Erik.

Machiavelli said:


> In terms of UK sales right, most likely is but just checking haha


UK sales, yeah. 

I'm not sure where I'd find world wide sales, though I imagine Mayweather would get more with him being American.

I think it's still probably a golden era of British boxing right now though, or at least over the last few years.


----------



## Blackbeard

Boxing has been on fire in the UK since Ricky Hatton burst on to the scene. We've had a plethora of world champions and big fights since then. It has just been going from strength to strength thanks to our fantastic amateur system, strong support from Sky Sports and an insane, passionate fan base. We've been truly blessed these past ten or so years.

I am really looking forward to Canelo vs. Chavez Jr this Saturday. It should be a barn burner. Kinda rooting for Jr because of how Canelo ducked GGG.


----------



## Slickback

Erik. said:


> UK sales, yeah.
> 
> I'm not sure where I'd find world wide sales, though I imagine Mayweather would get more with him being American.
> 
> I think it's still probably a golden era of British boxing right now though, or at least over the last few years.


That's pretty incredible given the population in UK.


----------



## Blackbeard

FYI UK fans Joseph Parker's WBO Heavyweight title defence will be shown live on Sky Sports this Saturday *morning*.

Canelo vs. Chavez Jr. will be shown live Saturday night on BT Sports.



> Super middleweight contenders *Fedor Chudinov* and *George Groves* will meet for* a vacant world title* on *May 27* at *Bramall Lane in Sheffield*, England, promoter Nisse Sauerland of Team Sauerland and Eddie Hearn of Matchroom Boxing announced Friday.
> 
> The fight will take place *as the co-feature* on the card headlined by welterweight world titleholder *Kell Brook*'s highly anticipated mandatory defence against *Errol Spence Jr*.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19315442/fedor-chudinov-george-groves-square-vacant-super-middleweight-title


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860524785973039104
roud


----------



## Dragonballfan

So both Chavez & Canelo made weight, but Chavez looked skinny af there. Of course by tomorrow night I fully expect both to be at least 20 pounds heavier


----------



## Slickback

Got Canelo with a late TKO tomorrow


----------



## Rankles75

Well, I'm guessing Joseph Parker's management team put this fat schlub in with him to make him look good? That failed miserably. Awful fight...


----------



## Blackbeard

That was Parker's chance to shine and he blew it.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Got Canelo with a late TKO tomorrow


Same here, Chavez is easy af to hit and Canelo is usually sharp with his punches. Accumulating all those hits will finally wear him down in the later rounds.


----------



## Slickback

Well that Parker fight certainly was lackluster, even if it was a late replacement, that's a guy you can get out of there surely. Honestly, i think WHyte could beat him


----------



## The5star_Kid

Canelo v Chavez may be entertaining but I cant get excited for a fight with zero context...or any meaningful context. Neither guy is world title worthy at super middle and neither guy is fighting for one. Canelo should have been fighting GGG and Chavez on ppv is a joke.

Oh well, I guess mexicans will buy it.


----------



## Slickback

Canelo absolutely controlling the earlier rounds so far.


----------



## HoHo

If I were Chavez I would retire or go away from the sport for a year after the way he performed tonight. Old Man Barrera or Morales could of done a better job at their ages. I think Chavez said I'm out after the first two rounds mentally with his fight with Canelo. I don't fucking understand the game plan to try to box with Canelo, when your fighter skills set isn't favored to that kind of fight. Honestly if I were Chavez fire all your Training Staff, and have your Dad train you. Canelo looked like a bully in there, he could do whatever he wanted. Canelo/GGG make it happen before 2017, and make the rematch in May of 2018 please!


----------



## Slickback

Chavez Jr can fuck off forever from boxing, never watching him fight again. 







Also not believing GGG/Canelo happening just yet, we've been dicked before


----------



## HoHo

Machiavelli said:


> Chavez Jr can fuck off forever from boxing, never watching him fight again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not believing GGG/Canelo happening just yet, we've been dicked before


HBO would of never of done the Taker challenge moment if the deal wasn't locked in. GGG/Canelo no more running, no more saying who's the best it gets figured out in September. Rematch in May locked in I bet too.


----------



## Slickback

HoHo said:


> HBO would of never of done the Taker challenge moment if the deal wasn't locked in. GGG/Canelo no more running, no more saying who's the best it gets figured out in September. Rematch in May locked in I bet too.


Haha I closed my stream as soon as that fight ended in fustration, so I never saw the clip.


----------



## Irish Jet

Canelo is really, really fucking good though and getting better with every fight.

Said it all along. He beats GGG.


----------



## God Movement

Chavez is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Canelo v GGG should be fireworks.

Even as a Kiwi I cant get behind Parker. Its cool to see a Kiwi holding a "World" Title but he's clearly just not an elite level fighter, or even above average. He HAS to leave NZ and seek training elsewhere if he wants to be able to compete with Anthony Joshua. But even then I simply dont think Parker is good enough.


----------



## Slickback

Golovkin was sitting ringside, then they had him walk backstage just so he could walk out to the ring with the music. :lmao











































*BIG DRAMA SHOW *


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Shame for Chavez Jr. 

Never rooted for GGG before but I want him to destroy Canelo in an all time great WAR. Canelo seemed really hyped up and focused since his reluctant period of ducking is over lol.


----------



## Blackbeard

Well that was incredibly disappointing. I knew Canelo was going to outbox Chavez but I wasn't expecting Jr to be so gun-shy, hesitant and reluctant to engage. He was like a punchbag at times and rarely showed any initiative to change the momentum of the fight and refused to let his hands go when he had Canelo against the ropes, he shat the bed big time, I'd be embarrassed if I were his father. And frankly I don't want to see him involved in a big fight ever again after that lazy performance.

Canelo did put on a masterclass though, he boxed beautifully and seemed comfortable at the higher weight. I can't fault him too much since he was trying his best to make it a fight. It takes two to tango after all.

Thank god they announced Canelo vs. GGG for September. That softened the blow a little bit after that lacklustre encounter. Lol at them stealing the Mayweather vs. McGregor date though. :lol


----------



## just1988

*Couldn't get hold of the fight this morning so just googled the result and up popped Canelo vs GGG set for September! They're wasting no time now are they. Hopefully it goes ahead.*


----------



## Dragonballfan

just1988 said:


> *Couldn't get hold of the fight this morning so just googled the result and up popped Canelo vs GGG set for September! They're wasting no time now are they. Hopefully it goes ahead.*


Personally it's about fucking time Canelo got off his shit and is finally fighting GGG. Now lets just hope no BS happens between now and September :avit:


----------



## just1988

Dragonballfan said:


> Personally it's about fucking time Canelo got off his shit and is finally fighting GGG. Now lets just hope no BS happens between now and September :avit:


*Oh, for sure. That AT&T fight vs the no-name should have been vs GGG
*


----------



## BigDaveBatista

just1988 said:


> *Oh, for sure. That AT&T fight vs the no-name should have been vs GGG
> *


the smith fight? that was for a world title belt mate and helped him in the wbo rankings in general


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861320406870839296
Hearns KTFO Duran is still probably my favourite.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Sergio Martinez's KO against Williams is something else. One of the most brutal ever. But that KO from JMM against Pacman :banderas Biggest shock I've ever experienced during a live fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Sergio Martinez's KO against Williams is something else. One of the most brutal ever. But that KO from JMM against Pacman :banderas Biggest shock I've ever experienced during a live fight.


I remember I was watching the fight going damn this fight is awesome then JMM knocks him out and I'm screaming at my computer screen like :WTF


Oh man it has begun, GGG & Canelo fans going in online in forums against each other :lbjwut


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862804878346694657
Isn't boxing suppose to be dead?









I wonder how much Canelo vs. GGG will generate? :hmm:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

anyone watch the BT card? im hearing bad things about the outcome of that main event...
sky card was decent, good performances from the yafais, eggington sloppy but thats just how he is


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Paul Smith vs Tyron Zeuge wba regular title 

whyte and chisora have both pulled out of their fights, hopefully for the rematch we all want to see


----------



## cablegeddon

BigDaveBatista said:


> Paul Smith vs Tyron Zeuge wba regular title
> 
> whyte and chisora have both pulled out of their fights, hopefully for the rematch we all want to see


Chisora is a punching bag. I just want him to go away.


----------



## Slickback

Brook vs Spence this week :mark:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

cablegeddon said:


> Chisora is a punching bag. I just want him to go away.


i had him winning the first fight so i want to see it again, hed knock him out this time imo


----------



## Blackbeard

Machiavelli said:


> Brook vs Spence this week.


That's on the 27th.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh wow i totally forgot Terrence Crawford is fighting this weekend. Anyone think the fight will be good?


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Crawford will smack this guy about 
i want the indongo fight


----------



## Blackbeard

Today was the fifteenth anniversary of the first fight between Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward. It's arguably the greatest fight of my generation. If you've never seen it before then please sit back and enjoy.......





 @2 Ton 21


----------



## Overcomer

Blackbeard said:


> Today was the fifteenth anniversary of the first fight between Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward. It's arguably the greatest fight of my generation. If you've never seen it before then please sit back and enjoy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2 Ton 21


I remember being a Sophomore in school watching highlights of this on ESPN.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Blackbeard said:


> Today was the fifteenth anniversary of the first fight between Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward. It's arguably the greatest fight of my generation. If you've never seen it before then please sit back and enjoy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2 Ton 21


Watched them all live. The first one, people knew or hoped would be a good fight, but I don't think anyone expected what would happen. That trilogy for me has never been eclipsed since. 

If you ever want to show someone why they should like boxing, show them those fights and give them the back story. Ward being considered a decent fighter, but never top shelf. Gatti being considered maybe close to done after the losses to Robinson, Manfredi, and De La Hoya. Them both going out there and showing the world what they could do. Gatti and Ward left everything they had in the ring and carved out a piece of boxing history for themselves. It's just sad what ended up happening with Gatti (still am suspicious of it).


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Brook wins a tight decision imo
Groves wins wide 
Gervonta stops walsh inside 8 tomorrow


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Running in the snow reminded me this roud 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/503858388577812481


----------



## BigDaveBatista

josh taylor vs ohara davis july 8th Glasgow 
very good fight, i favour Davis


----------



## Slickback

Gervonta wins in the 3rd!!!!


----------



## HoHo

Diaz had a Superman chin versus his fight with Crawford, but the dude took many shots thank goodness Diaz stopped it. Crawford wants Pacman, Thurman or Thongo I think is his name, go face Thurman Crawford that could be great. I'll love to see him face Gamboa again, but that's just me. I didn't like him disrespecting Diaz thought during the fight, putting his glove on top of his head, stopping mugging for the Camera don't be the nice Broner. I'm starting to more and more not like him the way he carries himself, but he's a good fighter that hasn't fought anyone..yet. Which is why I don't know why his confidence is so high like he's the shit lol.


----------



## Slickback

Crawford fought today too? Man Boxing is hard to keep up to date with compared to MMA


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Only fault in Crawford's game is his tendecy to eat punches during certain exchanges. He believes in himself to absorb them cause he can avoid them when he wants to. Top welters like Thurman, Spence and Brook are different than Diaz. I still believe he beat all of them.


----------



## MOX

WTF happened in the Dirrell v Uzcategui fight last night? This is nuts:






Anyone see it live? Trying to find a replay of the actual fight, as Uzcategui got DQ'd for a punch after the bell, though it was a close call according to something I read. Then Dirrell's coach did the above.


----------



## Rankles75

Punch appeared to be right on the bell, not much he could have done to stop himself. Dirrell's coach (uncle?) is a fucking coward for sucker punching him. Can understand him being concerned after what happened previously with the Abraham fight, but he should have the book thrown at him for that BS...


----------



## Slickback

Anark said:


> WTF happened in the Dirrell v Uzcategui fight last night? This is nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see it live? Trying to find a replay of the actual fight, as Uzcategui got DQ'd for a punch after the bell, though it was a close call according to something I read. Then Dirrell's coach did the above.


That's fucking disgusting, and how did they let him just walk??? Arrest him, throw him in jail, life time ban from all boxing events.


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Miguel Cotto* is back in business.
> 
> Cotto will go for his sixth world title belt when he faces *Yoshihiro Kamegai* for a *vacant junior middleweight title* on *Aug. 26* at the *StubHub Center in Carson, California*, in the main event of *HBO*'s "*World Championship Boxing*," Golden Boy Promotions announced Wednesday.
> 
> The 154-pound title they will fight for is the one *vacated by Canelo Alvarez before he faced Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.* in a super middleweight bout on May 6.
> 
> Golden Boy Promotions, which promotes Kamegai and has long had a good relationship with Cotto, comes a week after Cotto and promoter Roc Nation Sports ended their union after two fights -- and with one fight left on their deal -- when they could not agree to terms for the bout with Kamegai, who had already signed.
> 
> Cotto, *who is in the process of finalising a multi-fight deal with Golden Boy*, and Roc Nation Sports were far apart on the money and the fight had not yet been sanctioned for the title. They also did not have a site or support from HBO, which was not interested in putting Cotto on if there was not some significant fight to follow it. *But now that Cotto will be with Golden Boy there is a good chance that*, should he defeat Kamegai -- and he will be a big favourite -- *he would move up to middleweight and face former titleholder David Lemieux* (38-3, 33 KOs) in what would be a very attractive fight.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19451898/miguel-cotto-goes-sixth-world-title-facing-yoshihiro-kamegai-aug-26


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ah nice Cotto back in business, wonder how many more fights he has left though :hmmm


----------



## Blackbeard

> If you’re looking for a fascinating fight sometime between the Andre Ward-Sergey Kovalev rematch June 17 and the Canelo Alvarez-Gennady Golovkin showdown September 16, you should circle *July 29* on your boxing calendar.
> 
> BoxingScene.com has learned that a deal is nearly finalized for undefeated *Mikey Garcia* to fight *Adrien Broner* on July 29 at *Barclays Center in Brooklyn*. Garcia, the WBC lightweight champion, *is expected to move up to at least 140 pounds* to battle Broner, whose last fight was contested at the welterweight limit of 147 pounds.
> 
> *Showtime* is expected to televise the Garcia-Broner bout.


http://www.boxingscene.com/adrien-broner-mikey-garcia-works-july-29-barclays-center--116943

This will be glorious. Garcia should smoke Broner. :ken


----------



## Blackbeard

Don't forget peeps tomorrow night we've got Kell Brook vs. Errol Spence Jr! It's being broadcast on Showtime in Murica and Sky Box Office in her Majesty's United Kingdom. :avit:

Kell Brook - 146½ lbs

Errol Spencer Jr. - 146¼ lbs



















I still lean towards Spence with the mild upset but at the end of the day all I am really hoping for is another memorable fight. 

FYI George Groves is on the undercard competing for a Super Middleweight title.


----------



## Slickback

These guys are fucking shredded, and it should be one hell of a fight. 


Got Kell by UD


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just hoping for a great fight. This year has been really good for the sport.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am not thrilled about that Groves vs. Chudinov stoppage, it looked extremely premature to me. Yes he wasn't firing back but he didn't look out on his feet or in dire need of being saved. This is boxing, fighters get hurt all the time and are able to rally back in win. He was also the Champion for Christ sakes. British refs really are the worst, I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Slickback

UK vs USA, let's hope this is another classic COME ON!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am not thrilled about that Groves vs. Chudinov stoppage, it looked extremely premature to me. Yes he wasn't firing back but he didn't look out on his feet or in dire need of being saved. This is boxing, fighters get hurt all the time and are able to rally back in win. He was also the Champion for Christ sakes. British refs really are the worst, I hate them with a passion.


I only caught 6th round so I thought he was getting battered round after round so thats why they stopped. The atmosphere was 'okay' for what you say tho.

Main event is about to start. They pushing for Brook vs Khan after this but Spence can ruin their plans.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am not thrilled about that Groves vs. Chudinov stoppage, it looked extremely premature to me. Yes he wasn't firing back but he didn't look out on his feet or in dire need of being saved. This is boxing, fighters get hurt all the time and are able to rally back in win. He was also the Champion for Christ sakes. British refs really are the worst, I hate them with a passion.


The stoppage was fine . Groves was landing far to many unanswered punches. No complaints at all from Chudinov or his corner. Tells you all you need to know

If Spence handles the pressure and occasion he wins this fight but its a massive step up for him. Very tough fight to call. Hopefully we get a war :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I have to disagree, it was a terrible stoppage IMO. Chudinov hadn't even been knocked down once nor was he out on his feet. He showed incredibly poor boxing IQ yes but he was still coming forward. It reeked of hometown cooking to me. The Champion should always be given the benefit of the doubt and the opportunity to defend his title. British refs always tend to wave it off far too soon, it's why Calzaghe ended up with so many stoppages on his record even though he can barely crack an egg. And that's coming from a fan of Joe's.

EDIT - I mean just look at the leeway Brook was given in those last couple rounds. Chudinov should of been given the same treatment.

It's a pity the fight ended that way because its overshadowed Groves victory for me. I feel like I was robbed of a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Froch has Brook 5 up after 6 :lmao. The guy is clueless


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Brook said to his corner my eye has gone again at the end of round 8. No one has picked up on it


----------



## Blackbeard

Fantastic performance from Spence. Went to the Champion's back yard and ripped the title out of his hands.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Fight was much more closer in the first 6 rounds than Skysport team suggested. They were so sure that Brook was ahead. Brook is a warrior, absolute warrior and it was bad to see his other eye like that. Spence on the other is a next level beast. Thurman, Porter whoever, Spence gonna beat all of them. He just dethroned the biggest dog in the division. It will be easier from now on. Great tactical first half, great war at the second.

I'm so fucking pumped up! Boxing is something else :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Amazing fight. Really felt bad for Brook there, was the other eye this time and Spence's body shots earlier paid dividend.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am bit worried about Kell Brook. There seems to be lasting psychological effects from that Gennady Golovkin loss. He can't continue to fight if he's going to keep carrying in doubts anytime one of his eyes get banged up, everyone will just go for it immediately and force him to wilt again.

Maybe he should just cash out with an Amir Khan fight and then retire. But if he wants to move up to Jr. Middleweight and make a serious go of it he'll need to try and get rid of those orbital bone demons, otherwise it'll just keep coming back to haunt him.

It could also be that he perhaps rushed too quickly back into the deep end. Maybe Kell should of taken longer to heal up from those Golovkin injuries.

This is taking nothing away from Spence of course. It's not like Brook was a pushover tonight, it was a pretty close fight but his talents, determination and fantastic body shots were the deciding factor tonight. He passed the test with flying colours and has an extremely bright future ahead of him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

poor commentary from sky there for me, when froch had brook 5 up i actually felt sick. really really bias
great performance from spence, that work to the body hurt kell for the entirety of the fight, good 2 punch combos to the head as well 

i wasnt entirely sure brook was the top dog in the division going in, ive always favoured thurman and that result emphasised that

congratulations to george groves as well, great fight for him and the stoppage was fully justified imo, nothing coming back from fedor


----------



## Rowdy Yates

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Fight was much more closer in the first 6 rounds than Skysport team suggested. They were so sure that Brook was ahead.


The Sky Sports boxing commentary team is appalling. Been saying it for ages now. Froch literally has zero idea what he is talking about. He had Brook 5 rounds up after 6 tonight. He had Brook 4-1 up when GGG stopped him. He had Crolla level with linares after 8 in the first fight. I am a big Crolla fan, he is a local lad and a top guy, Desperate for him to do well but even i had struggled to give him a single round and this clown Froch had given him 4. I understand they favour the British fighters but come on. Surely he has to have some impartiality. Problem is these clowns who only tune in for the big fights take on board what they hear then spout the same drivel themselves



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am bit worried about Kell Brook. There seems to be lasting psychological effects from that Gennady Golovkin loss. He can't continue to fight if he's going to keep carrying in doubts anytime his eye gets banged up, everyone will just go for it immediately and force him to wilt again.
> 
> Maybe he should just do the Amir Khan fight next and then retire. But if he wants to move up to Jr. Middleweight he'll need to try and get rid of those orbital bone demons otherwise it'll just keep coming back to haunt him.
> 
> It could also be that he perhaps rushed too quickly back into the deep end. Maybe Kell should of taken longer to heal from those Golovkin injuries.
> 
> This is taking nothing away from Spence of course. It's not like Brook was a pushover tonight, it was a pretty close fight.


The more you look at Brooks record the more padded it looks. I have been saying on this site for a couple of years now i have never been particularly impressed by him. He had only ever faced 1 top 10 rated fighter after 36 fights. The one he had fought was a very sloppy majority decision against Shawn Porter for the strap. He followed that up with defences against Jojo Dan, Frankie Gavin and fucking Kevin Bizier. Thats rite, I said Kevin Bizier. Who the fuck is that guy. He was ranked 38th or something like that i think. Kell has only ever been in with 2 world class operators and both on home turf, he got stopped both times. Brook made himself a name by calling out Amir Khan, hopefully Khan tells him to fuckoff tbh

Anybody else listen to Tony Bellew verbally rape Kell after the fight tonight? Said he was disgusted at the way Brook quit and wanted out of the fight. Said when he fought at Goodison the only way he would be beaten was to be knocked unconsious or killed. Says he lost a lot of respect for Brook especially as he quit in front of his home town fans. I can not stand Bellew but i agree with him 100% tonight


----------



## Blackbeard

I agree, Sky's commentary was really bad tonight. They're usually quite bias towards British fighters but Carl was going overboard at times. He was acting like Brook was dominating the first half of the fight. I've never been a huge fan of Adam Smith's tbh, I am sure he's a really nice guy who's passionate about the sport but he's always came across as a bit of a shill to me. That's why I really enjoy it when Paulie Malignaggi comes over and works for them, he cuts through the BS and just calls the fight cause he's got no loyalty or patriotism clouding his judgement.

Given the choice I'd much rather listen to Showtime or HBO's commentary teams.


----------



## Blackbeard

Boxing has been having a really great year so far. Lets hope Andre Ward vs. Sergei Kovalev II can keep the momentum going next month.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I agree, Sky's commentary was really bad tonight. They're usually quite bias towards British fighters but Carl was going overboard at times. He was acting like Brook was dominating the first half of the fight. I've never been a huge fan of Adam Smith's tbh, I am sure he's a really nice guy who's passionate about the sport but he's always came across as a bit of a shill to me. That's why I really enjoy it when Paulie Malignaggi comes over and works for them, he cuts through the BS and just calls the fight cause he's got no loyalty or patriotism clouding his judgement.
> 
> Given the choice I'd much rather listen to Showtime or HBO's commentary teams.


dont know about that, i like paulie myself but his commentary for ward vs sergei was sickening at times


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

There is an obvious bias but this get my HYPED! First 3 minute alone is one of the best they ever done. As a Ward fan since his super 6 days I want him to win in a decisive way to put this rest. I didn't watch the match for second time (maybe I will) but I thought Kovalev edged him. Right now tho, he needs to put on a performance of a lifetime.

@09:50 - Virgil : ''Robinson got up, Leonard got up, Ali got up, YOU GOT UP! DO IT!''


----------



## HoHo

Yeah that Kovalev/Ward video was great to get us hype with a few weeks to go till that great rematch. I see the Krusher putting Ward to sleep this time if not he's going to make sure he wins without the Judges help.






Cotto vs Kamegai didn't know this fight was in the works and it's going to happen. Kamegai is no joke, this is going to be a great bout as well!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cotto back finally can't wait :avit:

N got Kovelov in the rematch


----------



## BigDaveBatista

hope kov knocks him clean out


----------



## Blackbeard

I'll never be able to understand why fans hate Andre Ward so much. :wtf2


----------



## Blackbeard

Remember back in 2009 we had the Super Six tournament which catapulted Andre Ward and Carl Froch into the stratosphere? Well Kalle Sauerland and Richard Schaefer are doing something similar for the Cruiserweight division and they've just signed up the first three boxers who'll be competing it. *Murat Gassiev*, *Mairis Briedis* and *Krzysztof Wlodarczyk*. Two of them currently hold the IBF and WBC Cruiserweight titles.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19519956/first-three-fighters-named-world-boxing-super-series-tournaments


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I'll never be able to understand why fans hate Andre Ward so much. :wtf2


i dont mind ward but the headbutts and the style he uses isnt easy on the eye for me, kovs come forward style and his power is more of what i like as a boxer 

thought kov won the first fight by 2 rounds as well so i want to see justice served


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I can understand why some people dislike him, in both in the ring but also outside of it. He is no arrogant prick or anything but his religious side can be obnoxious for some. Him being not going outside of USA during Super Six was also criticised heavily (and rightfully) when every other boxer travelled the world and fought in enemy turf.

His style is also not so fun to watch for most tho I LOVE watching him. He is a Roy Jones Jr wannabe Bernard Hopkins lol. Great intelligence, great mind and techniquelly speaking he is a joy to watch. I was surprised when he got knocked down by Kov, not because of his foe (cause Kov is phenomenal) but I never expected to see that. 

As I said, he needs to produce his career performance. He is a someone who is obsessed with the idea of being a Boxing great. Winning is the only option for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelo vs. Golovkin confirmed for September 16 guys!!! :avit: :avit: 

Time for the Canelo and GGG trolls to ruin the internet with their predictions :eyeroll


----------



## Blackbeard

Good News: Chris Eubank Jr. vs. Arthur Abraham, July 15th in London.
Bad News: It's on ITV Box Office.

:larry

In other news, the IBF have given Anthony Joshua an exemption from his mandatory paving the way for a possible Klitschko rematch this fall.

Oh, and Eddie Hearn is also trying to finalise a bout between Nathan Cleverly and Badou Jack.


----------



## Overcomer

The Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Conor McGregor fight is officially scheduled to take place August 26th. After months of negotiation a deal has finally been struck. Farce of a fight.


----------



## HoHo

Anyone see Kovalev leaving Press Conference with Ward. He basically told him to be prepared and left the stage. The Kusher isn't playing around.

Funny Ward and his people saying it's classless, but didn't not show up to face off with Kovalev?


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Tuscaloosa police confirm that WBC heavyweight Champion Deontay Wilder was arrested Wednesday. Officers conducting a traffic stop on Skyland and McFarland Boulevards say they smelled marijuana coming from a Cadillac Escalade driven by the boxer, according to a release from the Tuscaloosa Police Department.


:ha


----------



## Slickback

Man pumped for Kovalev/Ward 2, think Kovalev takes this one


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Everybody (rightfully) thinking about Ward/Kovalev II, but I'm also pumped up for THE JACKAL aka THE REAL MATRIX aka Guillermo Rigondeaux. The most afraid boxer alive. He is so dangerous that Arum protects his little toy Loma, just so he doesn't end up like Nonito Donaire.


----------



## Blackbeard

Deontay Wilder being arrested for marijuana in 2017. :heston

I hope Andre Ward is able to win more comfortably tomorrow night.

"_Robinson got up. Leonard got up. Ali got up and now you got up_." Those words from Virgil Hunter during the first fight was :banderas


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Everybody (rightfully) thinking about Ward/Kovalev II, but I'm also pumped up for THE JACKAL aka THE REAL MATRIX aka Guillermo Rigondeaux. The most afraid boxer alive. He is so dangerous that Arum protects his little toy Loma, just so he doesn't end up like Nonito Donaire.


Loma decisively beats rigo if they were to fight


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

BigDaveBatista said:


> Loma decisively beats rigo if they were to fight


I wish his boss was confident as much as you lol.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I wish his boss was confident as much as you lol.


haha as do i


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875840212143927296


----------



## Blackbeard

Ward vs. Kovalev 2 is about to start. :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Really action packed this second time around, 2-2 so far IMO


----------



## Blackbeard

I have a feeling this is going to be another controversial decision.


----------



## Blackbeard

And just as I say that Kovalev wilts :done


----------



## Slickback

*WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED*


----------



## Blackbeard

Never thought I'd see Kovalev quit like that. Ward broke him down.


----------



## Slickback

Looked like Ward low blowed the shit out of him there at the end. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Blackbeard

Nah. Ward broke him down with body shots. Kovalev gave up.


----------



## Mad Max

Salty Kovalev is salty.

Ward was all respect.


----------



## Slickback

Ward hurt him legitimately. But that was a weird stoppage no doubt about it


----------



## HoHo

Yeah don't slurp on Ward's dick, because he might of been losing pretty much every round except one round. Personally I don't think the fight shouldn't of been stopped, you could tell Krusher was going to go down, let the man go down and see what happens. Standing 8 count please, yes the shot were hurting him combined with the low blows which were borderline no doubt still very close and he should of loss of point because of it. Ward is great fighter no doubt, he landed those perfectly, but honestly he looked better in the second half of the first fight versus this fight to me. People want to call him the Pound for Pound and all that, but who were you two years ago? No one was talking about you, and you were beating up scrubs. IF he doesn't face Krusher again which he probably won't anytime soon, he'll keep fighting scrubs till he probably retires. Krusher was the best fighter and probably the best he'll ever face.


----------



## Blackbeard

Kinda surreal seeing a so called hardass Russian trying to pull an Andre Dirrell. :mj These two fights have turned Kovalev into a whiny bitch. Instead of conning the ref into deducting points he should of been more concenred with fighting back. Those bodys shots bothered him badly and he quit.


----------



## Slickback

Kovalev constantly looking at the ref didn't help him, should have hit Ward right back where he got hit. Very unlikely we'll get a third fight now IMO


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow crazy fight. Ward fucked him up to the body he quit no doubt about it


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> Yeah don't slurp on Ward's dick, *because he might of been losing pretty much every round except one round*. Personally I don't think the fight shouldn't of been stopped, you could tell Krusher was going to go down, let the man go down and see what happens. Standing 8 count please, yes the shot were hurting him combined with the low blows which were borderline no doubt still very close and he should of loss of point because of it. Ward is great fighter no doubt, he landed those perfectly, but honestly he looked better in the second half of the first fight versus this fight to me. People want to call him the Pound for Pound and all that, but who were you two years ago? No one was talking about you, and you were beating up scrubs. IF he doesn't face Krusher again which he probably won't anytime soon, he'll keep fighting scrubs till he probably retires. Krusher was the best fighter and probably the best he'll ever face.


Ward was up on 2/3 judge's scorecards.


----------



## HoHo

Mad Max said:


> Ward was up on 2/3 judge's scorecards.


That's cool, but that doesn't mean with many rounds to go he couldn't of loss. If they had him up, it was like pulling teeth because he didn't really dominate in rounds at all.


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> That's cool, but that doesn't mean with many rounds to go he couldn't of loss. If they had him up, it was like pulling teeth because he didn't really dominate in rounds at all.


You speculated that he could've been losing on the cards, I gave you the official scoring. I'm not arguing anything, just providing information.


----------



## HoHo

Mad Max said:


> You speculated that he could've been losing on the cards, I gave you the official scoring. I'm not arguing anything, just providing information.


I got ya. I'm not shocked to see that scoring but let's be honest if it was the other way it wouldn't of been a shocker as well. I just don't know where Ward goes from here considering he was a no name before these two fights. Wait that's mean not a no name, people knew who he was, but he wasn't being talked about as Pound for Pound. The true P4P for me is the winner of GGG/Canelo, but Ward is in the top ten in the world.


----------



## Blackbeard

HoHo said:


> I got ya. I'm not shocked to see that scoring but let's be honest if it was the other way it wouldn't of been a shocker as well. I just don't know where Ward goes from here considering he was a no name before these two fights. Wait that's mean not a no name, people knew who he was, but he wasn't being talked about as Pound for Pound. The true P4P for me is the winner of GGG/Canelo, but Ward is in the top ten in the world.


What in the blue hell are you talking about? Ward has been in the P4P discussion for years. As early as the beginning of the Super Six tournament.


----------



## HoHo

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> What in the blue hell are you talking about? Ward has been in the P4P discussion for years. As early as the beginning of the Super Six tournament.


That was a small minority of people who knew about him like us, but as whole people weren't talking about him. Like I said unless Ward faces Krusher a third time or he moves up he's going to be waiting again for a huge fight. Maybe Ward faces Adonis Stevenson? Would he go down to face guys like Canelo and GGG? Are you going to pay loads of money to watch Ward vs Kovalev 3 or Ward vs Denis Lebedev who is the WBA Cruiserweight Super Champion?


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> I got ya. I'm not shocked to see that scoring but let's be honest if it was the other way it wouldn't of been a shocker as well. I just don't know where Ward goes from here considering he was a no name before these two fights. Wait that's mean not a no name, people knew who he was, but he wasn't being talked about as Pound for Pound. The true P4P for me is the winner of GGG/Canelo, but Ward is in the top ten in the world.


IIRC he's dropped out of the pound-for-pound rankings mostly thanks to inactivity, but following his victories in the Super Six and stopping Chad Dawson, a lot of people had him ranked #2 pound-for-pound behind Floyd. He's not the draw he thinks he is, but he's certainly been one of the best boxers in the world for years IMO even when fighting people below his level like Paul Smith. 

The obvious next step should be a unification out with Adonis, but he doesn't seem to have much interest fighting outside of Canada or against undisputed contenders. If he can still make 168, I wouldn't mind seeing him square up with GGG if he gets past Canelo. He mentioned potentially moving up to cruiser or heavy, but I think he'd need to right match-ups in those divisions to negate how much size he'd be giving up.


----------



## Blackbeard

HoHo said:


> That was a small minority of people who knew about him like us, but as whole people weren't talking about him. Like I said unless Ward faces Krusher a third time or he moves up he's going to be waiting again for a huge fight. Maybe Ward faces Adonis Stevenson? Would he go down to face guys like Canelo and GGG? Are you going to pay loads of money to watch Ward vs Kovalev 3 or Ward vs Denis Lebedev who is the WBA Cruiserweight Super Champion?


Any rational boxing fan was aware of Ward's existence and rated him among the best in the sport. He didn't suddenly appear on the scene because of these two fights, he's got a plethora of high calibre victories under his belt and cleaned out a whole division before moving up to Light Heavyweight. Mainstream fame has absolutely no bearing on his P4P status.

Why on earth would Ward move down to face GGG when he's talking about possibly moving up to Cruiserweight? He's already fighting 15lbs heavier than him at the moment. 

As long as Ward keeps fighting title holders/top ten ranked opponents and looks good he'll remain in the discussion.


----------



## HoHo

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Any rational boxing fan was aware of Ward's existence and rated him among the best in the sport. He didn't suddenly appear on the scene because of these two fights, he's got a plethora of high calibre victories under his belt and cleaned out a whole division before moving up to Light Heavyweight. Mainstream fame has absolutely no bearing on his P4P status.
> 
> Why on earth would Ward move down to face GGG when he's talking about possibly moving up to Cruiserweight? He's already fighting 15lbs heavier than him at the moment.
> 
> As long as Ward keeps fighting title holders/top ten ranked opponents and looks good he'll remain in the discussion.


Boxing is a Sport and the business of making money bruh. If he goes up to CW their isn't any guys that is going to make money want to see him face the other. If he goes down, he can make some damn good fights and money while doing it. I mean if it was me, I'm moving down because I want competition, beating on C and D plus players after this doesn't raise any P4P discussions fighting top tier talent consistently does that. You tell me a guy that a guy he faced at the level of Kovalev before these two fights? No one in the CW right now is a going to make me and many others watch him fight again for now.


----------



## Mad Max

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Any rational boxing fan was aware of Ward's existence and rated him among the best in the sport. He didn't suddenly appear on the scene because of these two fights, he's got a plethora of high calibre victories under his belt and cleaned out a whole division before moving up to Light Heavyweight. Mainstream fame has absolutely no bearing on his P4P status.
> 
> Why on earth would Ward move down to face GGG when he's talking about possibly moving up to Cruiserweight? He's already fighting 15lbs heavier than him at the moment.
> 
> As long as Ward keeps fighting title holders/top ten ranked opponents and looks good he'll remain in the discussion.


Pretty much the whole first paragraph. Wins over Froch and Kessler got him noticed as a pound-for-pound contender long before Kovalev was even considered a contender in his division.

Ward has had beef with GGG in the past, so I could see reason for him taking the fight if he can still make the weight class. There's a lot for him to do at LHW too, because the division seems to have a lot of top contenders simmering.


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> Boxing is a Sport and the business of making money bruh. If he goes up to CW their isn't any guys that is going to make money want to see him face the other. If he goes down, he can make some damn good fights and money while doing it. I mean if it was me, I'm moving down because I want competition, beating on C and D plus players after this doesn't raise any P4P discussions fighting top tier talent consistently does that. *You tell me a guy that a guy he faced at the level of Kovalev before these two fights? *No one in the CW right now is a going to make me and many others watch him fight again for now.


Froch and Kessler come to mind. 

Chad Dawson was considered the top light heavyweight when Ward stopped him.


----------



## HoHo

Mad Max said:


> Froch and Kessler come to mind.
> 
> Chad Dawson was considered the top light heavyweight when Ward stopped him.


Solid names Froch is a big name overseas, but unless they fight overseas people won't go crazy to see it to be honest. I rather see Stevenson vs Ward or him go down.


----------



## Blackbeard

HoHo said:


> You tell me a guy that he faced at the level of Kovalev before these two fights?


Chad Dawson, Carl Froch, Arthur Abraham and Mikkel Kessler.

I am not sure you fully understand the concept of P4P. It's got absolutely nothing to do with the business aspect of boxing.

You do realise that IF Ward moves up to Cruiserweight and starts defeating title holders and top ten ranked guys he'll be doing it in a third legit division. That wouldn't just be P4P stuff, he would be creeping into All Time Great talk there.

He's already a First Ballot Hall of Famer as it is.

Moving down to face GGG just doesn't seem feasible now. He'd be in danger of draining his body to make the weight cut.


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> Solid names Froch is a big name overseas, but unless they fight overseas people won't go crazy to see it to be honest. I rather see Stevenson vs Ward or him go down.


What? Froch has been retired for like 3 years. I was replying to you saying Ward hasn't beat anyone on the level of Kovalev.


----------



## HoHo

Mad Max said:


> What? Froch has been retired for like 3 years. I was replying to you saying Ward hasn't beat anyone on the level of Kovalev.


Hehe forgot he fought him.


That was 6 years ago though, that might be the only guy I put on his level forgot him because Ward career like I said hasn't been all that eventful to keep a eye on lol.


----------



## Mad Max

HoHo said:


> Hehe forgot he fought him.
> 
> 
> That was 6 years ago though, that might be the only guy I put on his level forgot him because Ward career like I said hasn't been all that eventful to keep a eye on lol.


I put Kessler on his level too, he was at the top of the SMW division for like a decade, man.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

joke of a stoppage imo


----------



## Cooper09

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Why on earth would Ward move down to face GGG when he's talking about possibly moving up to Cruiserweight? He's already fighting 15lbs heavier than him at the moment.


:vince$:vince$:vince$

Ward vs GGG (after GGG smashes Canelo into oblivion) would do insane numbers and there is no way jumping up into the dead Cruiserweight division is going to sway that thought.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Aside from Pacquiao (you can count Floyd if you want since he has exhibition coming up) the greatet active resume in boxing belongs to the SOG. Its crazy he already has better resume than likes of Calzaghe, Eubank, Benn, Roy Jones etc.

Also El Chacal > world.


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876324063228162048


----------



## Rankles75

Pretty lousy night of boxing all round, with three controversial stoppages...


----------



## Overcomer

Machiavelli said:


> Kovalev constantly looking at the ref didn't help him, should have hit Ward right back where he got hit. Very unlikely we'll get a third fight now IMO



It's probably not going to happen - Ward said it didn't make sense in the post fight press conference. Kov's people are protesting the decision; i doubt anything comes out of it.

The stoppage was pretty fucking awful- the shot to the chin that staggered him was legit, yes, but he did regain his bearings somewhat and began to hold to attempt to stop Ward's offense. I felt he had a good chance at escaping the rd and given the hype and what was at stake, Weeks prematurely stopped it imo.

Now does this mean it would've benefited Kov and somehow screw over Ward had the fight been allowed to continue? Considering the shift and what we eventually came to learn about the score cards I'd have to say no. I have to say Ward was well on his way to getting the decision- in fact it's became obvious that after this past fight (I couldn't say it just based on the first) that at the present time Ward just has more wrinkles to his game that gives him the edge over Kov. I'm not going to bother with a technical write up of what they all are, but Kov's ineffectiveness at cutting off the ring to try to stop his movement and inferior cardio hold him back. These same things were there in the very first fight. While he is certainly skilled and will always give Ward a tough fight, it's become apparent that unless he can somehow catch him with something heavy early on he just doesn't have the gas tank to stay effective over the long haul and falls apart (And part of that is also due to Ward b/c he his movement and mauling/infighting causes his opponents to exert a lot of energy. Say what you will about his defense and how ugly his fights sometime look because of the clutching/infighting, they tend to be busy.)


----------



## Overcomer

Rankles75 said:


> Pretty lousy night of boxing all round, with three controversial stoppages...


It's okay. The Mayweather v McGregor event will be this lame x 1000


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Machiavelli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876324063228162048


I saw that on a boxing forum but its fake. 



Ward was going to stop him anyway. Kov was in drowning mode in last couple rounds, things would get only worse for him. I thought the lack of standing eight count and obvious missed low blows was bad look for Weeks, but Ward deserved this win. Its shame some people still doesn't give him enough credit but whatever. On to the next, bring on Adonis Stevenson and add new name to that great resume.


----------



## Slickback

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I saw that on a boxing forum but its fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Ward was going to stop him anyway. Kov was in drowning mode in last couple rounds, things would get only worse for him. I thought the lack of standing eight count and obvious missed low blows was bad look for Weeks, but Ward deserved this win. Its shame some people still doesn't give him enough credit but whatever. On to the next, bring on Adonis Stevenson and add new name to that great resume.


Do you mean this whole account is fake? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Machiavelli said:


> Do you mean this whole account is fake?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876331039924277248
Well altho the account itself isn't as obvious as Boring James Milner, I think it is fake. Considering a seasoned veteran ref saying something like this less than (or ever) 24 hours after the fight. + on freaking twitter lol.


----------



## Slickback

Good point, anyway, Kovalev was looking for a way out


----------



## Mad Max

Lmao, so salty. :lmao


----------



## HoHo

Mad Max said:


> I put Kessler on his level too, he was at the top of the SMW division for like a decade, man.


I wouldn't put him at that level. Two guys Ward has faced before Krusher that you say they are somebodies, but loads of time in between of no name fighters. He'll never be in the P4P discussion for me, but top ten is a lock. When I think about Pound for Pound who legit owned that name like Pacquiao and Mayweather they fought legend after legend. Congrats Ward you're beating up a weak division that has only one hope of keeping Ward in still that's Stevenson. He said they wanted the fight before, and couldn't get a deal done let's see if it gets done now. I can't blame Duva for being angry she was front row she saw the shots better than all of us, so if she said he was getting hit low she might be right. Personally if I'm getting hit in that soft spot near my Cup, and he did multiple times I would of legit hit Ward multiple times in the groin till I got a point off. You send a message to the other fighter, that's the one thing Kovalev failed to do.

By the way how did fans get into the Press Conference? You can't have fans in there, because problems can occur like we saw in that video lol.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

HoHo said:


> I wouldn't put him at that level. Two guys Ward has faced before Krusher that you say they are somebodies, but loads of time in between of no name fighters. He'll never be in the P4P discussion for me, but top ten is a lock. When I think about Pound for Pound who legit owned that name like Pacquiao and Mayweather they fought legend after legend. Congrats Ward you're beating up a weak division that has only one hope of keeping Ward in still that's Stevenson. He said they wanted the fight before, and couldn't get a deal done let's see if it gets done now. I can't blame Duva for being angry she was front row she saw the shots better than all of us, so if she said he was getting hit low she might be right. Personally if I'm getting hit in that soft spot near my Cup, and he did multiple times I would of legit hit Ward multiple times in the groin till I got a point off. You send a message to the other fighter, that's the one thing Kovalev failed to do.
> 
> By the way how did fans get into the Press Conference? You can't have fans in there, because problems can occur like we saw in that video lol.


Andre Ward has the best resume in P4P top 10 not named Pacman. You can think those names were nobodies (which is your opinion but ultimately wrong), and downplay them. But he still has much deeper resume than likes of GGG (people ducking him is the reason but its fact), Canelo, Loma etc.

Floyd and Pacman beat legend after legend but welterweight has been THE weight class of 2000's. From great fighters to future HOFers, division was always rich. Even today its the best with guys like Spence, Thurman, Brook, Garcia etc. During this whole time tho, second best division was SMW, it didnt last long as WW but guess what who ruled? Andre Ward. He fought the best and beat the best all the time. He never ducked. Tried to make with GGG, didnt happen, what he did do? Went for the most fearsome dude from division above.


----------



## Slickback

Junior featherweight titlist Guillermo Rigondeaux's KO1 of Moises Flores on Saturday night will be changed to a no decision on Monday by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, a source with direct knowledge of the forthcoming decision told ESPN. The fight has already been reviewed and it is clear the KO punch was thrown after the bell.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Junior featherweight titlist Guillermo Rigondeaux's KO1 of Moises Flores on Saturday night will be changed to a no decision on Monday by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, a source with direct knowledge of the forthcoming decision told ESPN. The fight has already been reviewed and it is clear the KO punch was thrown after the bell.


So does that mean that it will appear as a draw or something on their records? Or will he get a loss?


----------



## Slickback

Dragonballfan said:


> So does that mean that it will appear as a draw or something on their records? Or will he get a loss?


Think it will be a No contest for both? He doesnt deserve to be DQ imo, it was after the bell yes, but they were both throwing after the bell


----------



## Rankles75

Machiavelli said:


> Junior featherweight titlist Guillermo Rigondeaux's KO1 of Moises Flores on Saturday night will be changed to a no decision on Monday by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, a source with direct knowledge of the forthcoming decision told ESPN. The fight has already been reviewed and it is clear the KO punch was thrown after the bell.


Can't see how that wasn't the decision at the time, especially considering how long they were debating it for. Terrible bit of playacting by Flores, mind...


----------



## Blackbeard

Manny Pacquaio vs. Jeff Horn to air on ESPN in America. :bjpenn

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19665086/manny-pacquiao-jeff-horn-fight-air-live-espn-july-1


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Manny Pacquaio vs. Jeff Horn to air on ESPN in America. :bjpenn
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19665086/manny-pacquiao-jeff-horn-fight-air-live-espn-july-1


Thank god only Pactards would have paid money to see that on PPV :lol


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Blackbeard

> *World Boxing Super Series Cruiserweight Tournament
> 
> Murat Gassiev
> Mairis Briedis
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk
> Yunier Dorticos
> 
> World Boxing Super Series Super Middleweight Tournament
> 
> George Groves*


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19698623/yunier-dorticos-joins-cruiserweight-field-world-boxing-super-series-tournament


----------



## Dragonballfan

So do you guys think Ward deserves the top spot in the P4P list?


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> So do you guys think Ward deserves the top spot in the P4P list?


:hmmm

I don't see why not? If Golovkin ends up absolutely demolishing Canelo in September then I could certainly see a case for him being #1.

Vasyl Lomachenko and Terence Crawford are the only other two I could see dethroning Ward or GGG but they need to add a couple more quality wins to their resumes IMO.


----------



## Slickback

Davis vs. Salido Being Eyed For Mayweather-McGregor PPV.


Great fight


----------



## Blackbeard

Machiavelli said:


> Davis vs. Salido Being Eyed For Mayweather-McGregor PPV.


Source?


----------



## Slickback

http://www.boxingscene.com/davis-vs-salido-being-eyed-mayweather-mcgregor-ppv--117828


----------



## Blackbeard

:dana2

A fight like that would signify that they're actually planning to put on a decent undercard. Hope the Cleverly vs. Badou Jack fight is still on the table as well.


----------



## Blackbeard

> Heavyweight world titleholder *Joseph Parker* will make his mandatory defence against *Hughie Fury* on *Sept. 23* at *Manchester Arenain Manchester, England* -- Fury's hometown -- Parker co-promoter David Higgins announced on Sunday night.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19736273/joseph-parker-make-heavyweight-defense-vs-hughie-fury-england

Looks like Parker's team are building him up for a Joshua unification next year.


----------



## Blackbeard

I had no clue Golden Boy and Miguel Cotto were planning to go head to head with Mayweather vs. McGregor. That seems incredibly risky.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19760444/rey-vargas-ronny-rios-title-bout-set-miguel-cotto-yoshihiro-kamegai-undercard-august-26


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I had no clue Golden Boy and Miguel Cotto were planning to go head to head with Mayweather vs. McGregor. That seems incredibly risky.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...l-cotto-yoshihiro-kamegai-undercard-august-26


It was Mayweather that decided that date after GBP tho. Cotto fight on that date was planned before May/Conor fight was even official. Petty move IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I'll be watching the Cotto fight then as I know that should be a decent fight, can easily catch Mayweather McGregor afterwards


----------



## Blackbeard

Bob Arum ain't fucking around with his ESPN deal........



> Junior lightweight world titleholder *Vasyl Lomachenko* and unified junior welterweight world champion *Terence Crawford*, two of the best pound-for-pound fighters in the world, *will defend their crowns in August live on ESPN*.
> 
> Promotional powerhouse Top Rank and the network, which have already partnered on Manny Pacquiao's welterweight title defense against Jeff Horn -- which will air on ESPN and ESPN Deportes, along with several undercard fights, beginning at 9 p.m. ET on Saturday from Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, Australia -- have partnered for two more major summer cards.
> 
> Lomachenko will defend his 130-pound belt against hard-charging former featherweight world title challenger *Miguel Marriaga* on *Aug. 5* at the *Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles*.
> 
> Two weeks later, on *Aug. 19*, Crawford will face fellow two-belt world titleholder *Julius Indongo* at *Pinnacle Bank Arena in Lincoln, Nebraska*, a short drive from Crawford's hometown of Omaha. Crawford-Indongo will be only the fourth fight in the four-belt era in which all four major titles will be on the line in the same fight; the winner will walk away as the undefeated, undisputed No. 1 fighter at 140 pounds.
> 
> Both fights, along with undercard action, will be televised live on ESPN and ESPN Deportes and stream live on the ESPN app beginning at 10 p.m. ET.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19771115/vasyl-lomachenko-terence-crawford-headline-live-espn-cards-august

:wow


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Bob Arum ain't fucking around with his ESPN deal........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19771115/vasyl-lomachenko-terence-crawford-headline-live-espn-cards-august
> 
> :wow


:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

Don't forget, tomorrow night on ESPN......

Manny Pacquiao - 146lbs

Jeff Horn - 14lbs


----------



## Damien

Manny should be winning this easily a nice little pay day for Horn


----------



## Blackbeard

This is a fun fight man. Jeff Horn is game.


----------



## liverose

l


Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Martin Murray vs. Gabriel Rosado, Oscar Valdez vs. Miguel Marriaga and Andre Berto vs. Shawn Porter tonight!
> 
> :avit:





Foreign Object said:


> I think it's exclusively Sky Sports 1 in the U.K.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard

Call me crazy but I think Jeff Horn is winning.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jeff Horn has impressed me so much tonight. He's a gutsy kid.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow Horn was impressing me so much, but he's out of gas now Pacquiao gonna pick him off now.


----------



## Blackbeard

Teddy Atlas is the WOAT. He's practically on his knees blowing Manny.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn i never would have expected a 12th round. It could be close on the scorecards who knows Horn been pressing the action all night.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wait a second did they just end the fight with like 10 seconds left or am I crazy??? :hmm


----------



## Blackbeard

What a fantastic and thrilling encounter. Jeff Horn put in a valiant effort and gave Manny Pacquaio his toughest fight in years.

The outdoor arena almost made it feel oldschool, like the days of Duran, Leonard and Hagler.


----------



## DGenerationMC

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Dragonballfan

What da fuck just happened? :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

roud

Teddy Atlas needs to shut the fuck up. He's such a salty, bias old cunt. :Out


----------



## DGenerationMC

I had Pacman winning that fight.


Fuckery from hometown judges or just Horn's aggression being rewarded?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Pacquiao needs to leave top rank immediately. Getting robbed 2 fights is ridiculous :ha


Dirty ass Arum :fuckthis


----------



## Blackbeard

The 177-111 card was definitely way off. But I could see a case for 115-113 for Horn. There is no way round 9 was 10-8.

Teddy Atlas was incredibly bias tonight. One of the worst commentating performances I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Stephen90

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Pacquiao needs to leave top rank immediately. Getting robbed 2 fights is ridiculous :ha
> 
> 
> Dirty ass Arum :fuckthis


What a fucking robbery.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Stephen90 said:


> What a fucking robbery.


I hope Pacquaio doesn't resign with them. You know they are praying he does so they can do a rematch with Horn just like with Bradley :eyeroll


By the way did anyone else laugh when Bradley said "We are in Argentina." :ha


----------



## HoHo

I call this decision worse than Bradley/Pacquiao 1, because Bradley put more of a offense than Horn did consistently throughout the fight. Horn showed alot of fight give the man that, but dude was sloppy at times and got caught with alot of shots coming in going for bloke. Tony Atlas is right they gave Horn for trying hard, he didn't do enough to win this fight. I had round wise Manny won 9-3, maybe 8-4 in his favor so I don't see how you think he won more than 4 rounds in this fight. If theirs a rematch, don't do it in Horn's native land, do in the US with some Judges will some fucking sense please. He'll destroy Horn in a rematch like Manny did to Bradley.


----------



## Blackbeard

I thought that was an incredibly close and competitive fight. I really don't understand all the cries of robbery.


----------



## FITZ

I didn't expect that at all. But I think the commentators probably had me off. My gut reaction after the first few rounds was that Horn was winning but then the unofficial scoring popped up and I think that messed with my perception of the fight. 

Awesome fight.

I'll pay for a rematch.


----------



## HoHo

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I thought that was an incredibly close and competitive fight. I really don't understand all the cries of robbery.


Close of course bro, but Horn was dominated more by Manny than the other way around in the fight. A rematch with Manny, is death for that man.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I thought that was an incredibly close and competitive fight. I really don't understand all the cries of robbery.


Just like with the Bradley robbery they had one judge with a huge margin of victory for someone when 115 would have been justified. Instead it just smells like a robbery was clearly planned


----------



## FITZ

Everyone covering this fight is so pissed off on ESPN.

Stephen Smith is going to get himself in trouble. ESPN pays a fortune for the fight and he starts talking shit about boxing and how the UFC is better.


----------



## Blackbeard

People can complain about the decision all they want but at the end of the day I thoroughly enjoyed that fight. It was an entertaining back & fourth scrap.

Teddy Atlas and Stephen A. Smith are atrocious, I never want to hear them cover a boxing fight ever again. They're so salty and bias.


----------



## HoHo

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> People can complain about the decision all they want but at the end of the day I thoroughly enjoyed that fight. It was an entertaining back & fourth scrap.
> 
> Teddy Atlas and Stephen A. Smith are atrocious, I never want to hear them cover a boxing fight ever again. They're so salty and bias.


Well I see your hate for Smith, Atlas has been teaching the game of Boxing before the majority of us was born. He's from that Cus D'Amato Cloth dude knows his Boxing.


----------



## FITZ

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> People can complain about the decision all they want but at the end of the day I thoroughly enjoyed that fight. It was an entertaining back & fourth scrap.
> 
> Teddy Atlas and Stephen A. Smith are atrocious, I never want to hear them cover a boxing fight ever again. They're so salty and bias.


It was a good fight and I was shocked at the end. Thoroughly enjoyable 45 minutes.


----------



## HoHo

Horn landed 15% of his punches, and Manny landed 32% lolz


----------



## Dragonballfan

> "Kid got a trophy (and a huge one) for trying hard not for winning" Thats the problem with this world. - "Teddy Atlas"


:sodone


----------



## Jamjam22

Teddy Atlas and Stephen A. Smith right now :sodone :sodone :sodone :rollins4


----------



## Blackbeard

I challenge a lot of you to re-watch that fight with the commentary on mute. A lot of those rounds were incredibly close. Horn was pushing the pace and being aggressive all night, he made the fight highly competitive. Round 9 was really the only time Manny stepped on the gas pedal and dragged him into deep waters. And even then I don't see how you can score it 10-8 as there was no knockdown and he wasn't being completely dominated.

The 117-111 card was really bad, I agree there. But the two 115-113 cards didn't seem all that crazy to me.

I don't know, maybe I am allowing myself to get carried away because I thought Jeff Horn was going to get blown away, but I really don't have much of a problem with him winning the fight. He put it all on the line tonight and went for it. :shrug

One thing is for sure though, this version of Manny Pacquiao would get absolutely demolished by Terence Crawford IMO.


----------



## HoHo

Smith isn't lying here, Horn couldn't touch the rest of the Welterweight Division. They'll send him home early, I think Manny had trouble with him because his style and him coming forward alot. He's lucky the headbutts and Rabbit Punches he put on Manny, and the Front Headlocks consistently should of penalized.

^I did the same thing for Bradley and Pacquiao and I had the same decision. ^Yelling and screaming doesn't disturb my thinking when I'm face to face with my Laptop Screen seeing the punches.


----------



## Blackbeard

Stephen A. Smith has his head up his own ass. Anyone who takes him seriously when it comes to boxing need to have their own heads examined. The guy is a joke.


----------



## Jamjam22

The 15% of punches landed is what really surprised me though. He threw over 600+ punches and connected on 15% of those punches. Manny connected on 32%. Now, the argument over quality punches > quantity punches can be had here but really, what punches did Horn really land that hurt Manny? Sure, they rewarded Horn's aggressive style but whether or not you're aggressive or not shouldn't determine whether you win a fight or not.

Also, did Tim Bradley really take into the account the blood that came from a freaking headbutt? C'mon Timothy. That doesn't matter when it comes to scoring, at least it shouldn't. It's a huge problem for the sport when the fans know better than the officials of the sport. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## deepelemblues

lesson learned: headbutt until you draw blood and get credit for it because you got away with it


----------



## Blackbeard

Fights aren't determined by stats though, they're scored on a round by round basis.


----------



## HoHo

https://twitter.com/KG_2/status/881384075470151680

Savage indeed, don't worry Manny will get the rematch and destroy this kid and send him to Disney World for trying. Bet money another Referee penalizes Horn in that fight too.


----------



## Blackbeard

I'd love to know why people think Manny is going to smoke Horn in the rematch when he was barely able to hurt him tonight. Y'all need to accept that father time has caught up with Pacquaiao, he's not the same fighter who was destroying Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto, he's a man approaching his forties.


----------



## njcam

The American Boxing journalists who said Jeff Horn had 'No Chance' of beating Manny Pacquiao must be sitting in a quiet corner right now.


----------



## deepelemblues

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I'd love to know why people think Manny is going to smoke Horn in the rematch when he was barely able to hurt him tonight. Y'all need to accept that father time has caught up with Pacquaiao, he's not the same fighter who was destroying Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto, he's a man approaching his forties.


which fight were you watching

if horn actually fought by the rules instead of throwing a bunch of rabbit punches and headbutting and going for front headlocks a lot of the time it's questionable if he wouldve done *any* damage to manny at all while manny was landing quantity and quality most of the fight


----------



## Stephen90

njcam said:


> The American Boxing journalists who said Jeff Horn had 'No Chance' of beating Manny Pacquiao must be sitting in a quiet corner right now.


He really didn't beat Pacquiao he just got a gift decision. That being said Pacquiao definitely is starting to show his age.


----------



## Chloe

STRAYA CUNTS WOOOOOOOO :flairdance :suckit

Not only happy because my countryman won but because I got nice little payout from it. Anyway was a close fight, definitely worth the money I didn't spend but got from it. Was a lot closer than all these wannabe boxing pundits like Stephen A Smith are making it out to be. No, RD 9 was not a 10-8, Horn was hurt but it's not like he got dominated. Some of the rounds on Atlas' scorecard that he gave to Pacquiao I would've gave to Horn like RD 5 (or was it 6?) so I don't blame the 115-113 judges, that other judge tho, lel.

So yes, faulty decision, but terrible? Hardly. Jeff Horn is my brother and he won me money, he will always have a place at my table. The rest I don't care about. :woo


----------



## Slickback

Horn is a dirty little fuck. 




Good fight but terrible decision IMO 117-111?????????????????????????????????????????????????? Just stop.


----------



## Slickback

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I'd love to know why people think Manny is going to smoke Horn in the rematch when he was barely able to hurt him tonight. Y'all need to accept that father time has caught up with Pacquaiao, he's not the same fighter who was destroying Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto, he's a man approaching his forties.


Didn't the ref literally go into Jeff's corner after round 9, and warend him that was going to stop the fight. the same ref that allowed Horn to be a dirty fuck all night long. 

Again, awesome fight, disgrace of a decision


----------



## Damien

Wait Manny lost? What a crazy world boxing is!


----------



## Jam

Wow lol, shit decision


----------



## BigDaveBatista

laughable decision, not good for boxing
don't get me wrong horn did better than i thought he would but fuck


----------



## God Movement

Haven't watched the fight. Probably won't


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If this picture isn't enough to illustrate the farce that was this fight* :mj4



Machiavelli said:


> Didn't the ref literally go into Jeff's corner after round 9, and warend him that was going to stop the fight. the same ref that allowed Horn to be a dirty fuck all night long.
> 
> Again, awesome fight, disgrace of a decision


*Yes, go to the 17:11 mark: 




In what universe does a guy win a fight that the ref threatened to call because he was getting his ass whooped so badly? Australia is REALLY "The Land Down Under" if CLEAR losers can be declared winners in such blatant fashion.*


----------



## Dragonballfan

Legit BOSS said:


> In what universe does a guy win a fight that the ref threatened to call because he was getting his ass whooped so badly? Australia is REALLY "The Land Down Under" if CLEAR losers can be declared winners in such blatant fashion.[/B][/COLOR]


Damn he went crazy :lmao


Bradley got treated :ha


----------



## HoHo

Rewatched the film, and I had the decision that Manny won it easily 8-4. What I did see is the lack of work of the Body and Jab by Pacquiao when he got Horn going. They said on the Broadcast especially Atlas, and I saw it more in the rewatch. If he did that alone in Round 9, Horn doesn't survive the round. Manny hadn't fought in what 8 months since his last fight with Vargas in 2016 so that of been a problem with Manny throughout the match tiring than we've haven't seen from him before like that. Manny needs to understand he's older, so you have to be smarter out there. Go to the Body, Jab and set up the Power Punches later more in the fight and use that speed. You're not going to KO everyone and he was kinda trying for it alot, swinging for the fences sometimes one handed it felt like. Some Fighters get antsy when they are dominating and they want to hurry up and finish them, no stay within yourself and break his body down and finish him that way. I hope Manny takes the rematch and let's do the rematch in December or January, and face Crawford in May of 2018.


----------



## FITZ

Is there a chance that the judges just gave Horn credit for punches that Manny landed? Many landed a lot of good punches while retreating. So there were times when I at first would think Horn would attack and land a punch but it was in fact Horn missing a punch and getting countered by Manny. But I would hope professional judges wouldn't do something dumb like that.


----------



## Blackbeard

The most frustrating and irritating thing about Saturday night's fight is having to sift through all of the fake outrage online from so called "Boxing fans" who probably only watch one fight a year. The sky is falling once again, boxing is supposedly dying even though that fight they just witnessed took place in a stadium that over 50,000 people attended. Yup it's dead and buried alright. unk2

Stephen A. Smith's ignorance and stupidity was on full display that night. For starters he didn't even know who Randall Bailey was, and then to top it off he claims shenanigans don't happen in MMA. Makes me wonder if he even tuned in to the UFC or Bellator last weekend.:HHH2 He's hack who's just as bad as that retard Skip Bayless. He's got no business covering boxing.

The silver lining in all this is at least Jeff Horn will make bank in the rematch. He was only paid something like 500K on the night, so he should be able to make a couple million if the rematch happens.

I think it's time for Manny Pacquaio to strongly consider retiring pretty soon. The fact that fight was even competitive at all shows you how much he has declined. He had Horn hurt in the 9th round but wasn't able to pull the trigger (Horn won the next round with ease BTW). And those two times cuts opened on his head he asked the doctor to check them out almost as if he was praying for him to wave it off. Father time has clearly caught up with him. He's still a capable fighter but he's no longer the ferocious animal he use to be. His last stoppage was in 2009 for Christ Sakes.

Also fuck Teddy Atlas! His bias towards Pacquaio was sickening. I have never heard such blatant, disgusting fawning over one fighter as I did that night from him. His commentary partly to blame for all the outrage, he was giving Horn absolutely no credit at all. Even Timothy Bradley could see that it was a close fight.

Speaking of Timothy Bradley, how the fuck do you mix up Australia with Argentina? :mj4


----------



## Stormbringer

BOXING'S DEAD!

doesn't even follow boxing


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881352870863425537
Al Bernstein keeping it real. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## HoHo

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> The most frustrating and irritating thing about Saturday night's fight is having to sift through all of the fake outrage online from so called "Boxing fans" who probably only watch one fight a year. The sky is falling once again, boxing is supposedly dying even though that fight they just witnessed took place in a stadium that over 50,000 people attended. Yup it's dead and buried alright. unk2
> 
> Stephen A. Smith's ignorance and stupidity was on full display that night. For starters he didn't even know who Randall Bailey was, and then to top it off he claims shenanigans don't happen in MMA. Makes me wonder if he even tuned in to the UFC or Bellator last weekend.:HHH2 He's hack who's just as bad as that retard Skip Bayless. He's got no business covering boxing.
> 
> The silver lining in all this is at least Jeff Horn will make bank in the rematch. He was only paid something like 500K on the night, so he should be able to make a couple million if the rematch happens.
> 
> I think it's time for Manny Pacquaio to strongly consider retiring pretty soon. The fact that fight was even competitive at all shows you how much he has declined. He had Horn hurt in the 9th round but wasn't able to pull the trigger (Horn won the next round with ease BTW). And those two times cuts opened on his head he asked the doctor to check them out almost as if he was praying for him to wave it off. Father time has clearly caught up with him. He's still a capable fighter but he's no longer the ferocious animal he use to be. His last stoppage was in 2009 for Christ Sakes.
> 
> Also fuck Teddy Atlas! His bias towards Pacquaio was sickening. I have never heard such blatant, disgusting fawning over one fighter as I did that night from him. His commentary partly to blame for all the outrage, he was giving Horn absolutely no credit at all. Even Timothy Bradley could see that it was a close fight.
> 
> Speaking of Timothy Bradley, how the fuck do you mix up Australia with Argentina? :mj4


He did give the guy Horn praise for fighting hard, and his will to win was strong he said all of that after the fight and in interviews after so? He has an opinion that he didn't do enough to win the fight, and he said it to his face what's wrong with that? Bradley said it was close and gave respect to Horn as well, but he said...Manny won the fight so??

I get the hate on Smith, but I would say this isn't the first Boxing match he's watched over the years. Pretty sure he was watching Boxing during the Ali days. I think Smith was trying to say in the UFC bs decisions don't usually happen like that, because the winner is usually KO'ed or usually dominate enough and the Judges can pretty much see better who won the fight.


----------



## Damien

*Manny Pacquiao urged to call time on career by trainer Freddie Roach*



> Manny Pacquiao's trainer, Freddie Roach, will advise the Filipino to quit boxing after defeat to former schoolteacher Jeff Horn.
> 
> Before Pacquiao faced the largely unknown Horn, Roach had talked of the 38-year-old, who has won world titles in an unprecedented eight weight divisions during his long career, lining up a rematch against Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> But after Horn stunned Pacquiao to claim the WBO welterweight title in front of his home support at the Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane on Saturday, Roach has admitted he may have to tell his man his time is up.
> 
> "I'm going to talk to Manny about maybe calling it a day. Maybe this is it," Roach said.
> 
> Pacquiao (59-7-2), who insisted on a Brisbane rematch as a clause in his contract for the fight, declared however that he would "absolutely" return for another fight.


I think Manny has to consider it, maybe at a push get that W over Horn then quit. He can't seriously be talking about Crawford!?!


----------



## HoHo

Well that's totally different from what I saw in an interview with Roach Saturday after the fight. He didn't agree with the decision, respected it though. He did say, Manny having two lives is hurting his Boxing career. He made it seem he wasn't able to train with Manny like he would of wanted due to him being a Politician and the scheduling around it. I would say Manny yeah either go full board with Boxing and quit being a Politician till after you finally retired, or retire. It's too much for anyone to do, but I don't see Manny retiring in such a way. I think he continues with a rematch with Horn beats him, and Roach is back on board.

If Manny wants to continue he needs to modify how he boxes. Theirs a reason why guys like Mayweather and Hopkins are so skilled and kept fighting on as they got older, because they know I'm getting older I need to be smarter in that Boxing right. I'll compare it to a Baseball Pitcher, and their velocity on their pitches has gone down after their 30's. Do you keep trying to throw at pitch that no longer is 95 MPH, it's 88 you need to know how to put the ball in places to get strikes over. You don't need to blow by everyone, ask Jamie Moyer how is it to work as a older Pitcher. Dude was throwing barely at mid-70's and he smart the way he pitches. Now how I compare it to Boxing, Manny can't KO everyone let's use that combos to the body and jabs and break a guy down from there. If theirs a rematch Roach will look that tape with Manny and say Manny were going to do more of that, and save your punching power for the later rounds.


----------



## Damien

*WBO President Paco Valcarcel has responded to claims that Jeff Horn’s unanimous decision win over Manny Pacquiao at the weekend should be reversed.
*


> The former schoolteacher upset huge odds to outpoint Pacquiao and claim the WBO welterweight title at the Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> However the decision has caused uproar, with many claiming Manny deserved to win the fight, but Valcarcel has pointed out that there is no precedent for his organisation to step in.
> 
> “The discretion of a referee or judge cannot be reversed, except in a case of fraud or violation of laws which is not the case in Pac vs Horn,” he said.
> 
> “The contract for Pac vs Horn provides a rematch clause, with which the WBO is in accordance if the promoters decide to move forward.”
> 
> Pacquiao has admitted he needs to think long and hard about his future after losing to Horn in a gruelling fight. The 38-year-old was planning on a sort of world tour, but is now looking at the possibility of retiring for good.
> 
> He retired in 2016, only to return a few months later and dominate Jessie Vargas to win the WBO 147lbs title.
> 
> He might well elect to face Horn in an immediate rematch, in an attempt at revenge.


Reversed?


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Rigondeaux-Flores Immediate Rematch Ordered By WBA*



> As expected, the WBA announced Wednesday it has ordered a Guillermo Rigondeaux-Moises Flores rematch. The Panama City-based sanctioning organization's ruling came eight days after the result of their 122-pound title fight was changed from a first-round knockout win for Rigondeaux to a no-contest by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. The WBA gave representatives for Rigondeaux and Flores 30 days to come to an agreement on contractual terms for an immediate rematch.







Damn Skip went off on Manny :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista

fancy ohara davis to win a tight decision over taylor on Saturday, skeete to win wide against evans


----------



## Blackbeard

Skip's assessment of the fight is surprisingly on point. :bjpenn 

I just wish people would stop clinging on to compubox acting like it's the gospel. Fights are scored on a round by round basis! Stats like that have absolutely no bearing on the judges decision.

It's not even that accurate either. It's a system which is operated by human beings.



> *The system calls for two operators. Each operator watches one of the two fighters and has access to four keys, corresponding to jab connect, jab miss, power punch connect, and power punch miss. The operators key in the different punches as they happen, collecting punch counts and hit percentages along the way.*


Teddy Atlas and Stephen A. Smith owe a huge apology to Jeff Horn. They completely ruined his night and influenced millions of American viewers into thinking it was highway robbery when in reality it was a closely competitive fight. It was a combination of Manny's age finally catching up with him and people completely underestimating Horn. The contrast between the American broadcast and the British broadcast speaks volumes.


----------



## Blackbeard

Some new additions for the upcoming World Boxing Super Series tournaments....



> *World Boxing Super Series Cruiserweight Tournament
> 
> Oleksandr Usyk
> Yunier Dorticos
> Murat Gassiev
> Mairis Briedis
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk
> Marco Huck
> Dmitry Kudryashov
> Mike Perez
> 
> World Boxing Super Series Super Middleweight Tournament
> 
> Callum Smith
> George Groves
> Jamie Cox
> Juergen Braehmer
> Erik Skoglund
> Avni Yildirim
> Rob Brant
> Chris Eubank or Arthur Abraham*


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19856744/callum-smith-surprise-entrant-world-boxing-super-series-super-middleweight-bracket

Anthony Dirrell declined the opportunity to participate in the Super Middleweight one.

Since Smith is now involved hopefully that means Sky Sports will be broadcasting this in the UK. 

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Blackbeard

> Former pound-for-pound king *Roman "Chocolatito" Gonzalez*'s chance for revenge against junior bantamweight world titleholder *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai* on *Sept. 9* will come at the *StubHub Center in Carson, California*, K2 Promotions managing director Tom Loeffler announced Thursday.
> 
> The card will also feature the long-awaited U.S. debut of junior bantamweight titlist and Japanese star *Naoya "Monster" Inoue* in *a prelude to a possible showdown with Gonzalez* that has been talked about for the past few years. Inoue (13-0, 11 KOs) will defend his world title against Cleveland's *Antonio Nieves* (17-1-2, 9 KOs) in the co-feature.
> 
> In the opening bout, former world titlist *Carlos Cuadras* (36-1-1, 27 KOs), of Mexico, will face countryman and former unified flyweight world titleholder *Juan Francisco Estrada* (35-2, 25 KOs), 27, in a world title eliminator to become the mandatory challenger for the main event winner. Both have previously lost competitive decisions to Gonzalez in action-packed fights.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19867173/srisaket-sor-rungvisai-roman-chocolatito-gonzalez-rematch-set-sept-9-carson-california


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883035182420439040


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Some new additions for the upcoming World Boxing Super Series tournaments....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/19856744/callum-smith-surprise-entrant-world-boxing-super-series-super-middleweight-bracket
> 
> Anthony Dirrell turned declined the opportunity to participate in the Super Middleweight one.
> 
> Since Smith is now involved hopefully that means Sky Sports will be broadcasting this in the UK.
> 
> :fingerscrossed


fancy smith to go far in that as well
no one will fancy the russian hammer at cw as well, think usyk wins it


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Leo Santa Cruz* and *Abner Mares* are going to mix it up one more time.
> 
> The rematch of their thrilling 2015 featherweight title bout is slated to take place *October 7* at *Staples Center in Los Angeles*, an industry source told RingTV.com, though no contracts have been signed. The Los Angeles Times’ Lance Pugmire first reported the development.


https://www.ringtv.com/504211-leo-santa-cruz-abner-mares-slated-meet-oct-7/


----------



## Blackbeard

http://www.boxingscene.com/world-boxing-super-series-reveals-tournament-seeding--118273


----------



## Damien

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/world-boxing-super-series-reveals-tournament-seeding--118273


I really hope Chris Eubank Jr doesn't go in for this plus he won't be able to do his fights on ITV BO


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ohara got embarrassed last night, poor stance and footwork made him an easy target to the body all night


----------



## Damien

BigDaveBatista said:


> ohara got embarrassed last night, poor stance and footwork made him an easy target to the body all night


He quit like a pussy as well and everyone on social media called him out for it, considering he said he was going to smash Taylor


----------



## Erik.

Came out to The Undertakers music though. 

:banderas


----------



## squarebox

I can admit I'm not a boxing fan, but this fight was huge here in the Australian media. So to those who are actual boxing fans, what do you think of this? http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-...-correct-decision-wbo-review-confirms/8696232 

Does this mean that it's finally proven that Horn won fair & square and we can finally move on?


----------



## Vic Capri

Jeff Horn won the fight if you're blind.

- Vic


----------



## Damien

Even if Horn won we need a rematch just to prove once and for all


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pacquiao might have truly fucked his eye up like he did Margarito. This is a very recent pic of Horn :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

Chris Eubank Jr. vs. Arthur Abraham is on right now.


----------



## Damien

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Chris Eubank Jr. vs. Arthur Abraham is on right now.


I don't like Eubank Jr at all but he's outclassing AA who by all accounts is past his prime


----------



## Blackbeard

I am convinced that Arthur Abraham was carved out of granite by the gods. He's one tough, durable mofo. Great performance from Eubank Jr, I look very much forward to seeing him compete in the WSB. Hopefully he and George Groves meet each other in the Semi-Final.


----------



## Damien

This is how I saw the fight...










I don't see Eubank Jr winning that tournament but he will get a W or 2


----------



## Blackbeard

I think it might be time for Guerrero to hang them up.






Joe Smith Jr's fairy-tale is over. :hogan


----------



## Blackbeard

> Middleweight world titleholder *Billy Joe Saunders* will make his second defence against *Willie Monroe Jr*., promoter Frank Warren announced at a news conference on Monday in London.
> 
> Saunders and Monroe will square off *Sept. 16* at the *Copper Box Arena in London*.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20087620/billy-joe-saunders-defend-middleweight-belt-willie-monroe-jr-september


----------



## Damien

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20087620/billy-joe-saunders-defend-middleweight-belt-willie-monroe-jr-september







BJS is a disgrace to that division imo


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887066709504311296


----------



## Blackbeard

Wise decision. Three back to back losses plus being dropped five times on Saturday night was a clear sign that it was time to hang them up.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Yup at least he knew when to hang em up unlike some people cough "Roy Jones" cough


----------



## Blackbeard

> In the first *quarter-final* to be announced for the *World Boxing Super Series*, British boxer-puncher *Callum Smith* will face Sweden’s *Erik Skoglund* in a battle of unbeaten super middleweights at the *Echo Arena in Liverpool, England*, on *September 16*.


https://www.ringtv.com/504975-callum-smith-erik-skoglund-set-september-16/

We only need to wait a couple months before the WBSS begins. :woo:woo



> *Deontay Wilder* could finally secure the kind of tough opponent he’s long sought.
> 
> The WBC heavyweight titleholder *is in advanced talks to meet* top contender *Luis Ortiz* in *Brooklyn, New York, on Showtime in the fall*, an industry source told RingTV.com. BoxingScene.com first reported the news.
> 
> The main hold-up? Bermane Stiverne is the WBC’s mandatory challenger.
> 
> He’s been in position since the interim title fight against Alexander Povetkin was scrapped when the Russian tested positive for performance-enhancing drugs. Povetkin, of course, also failed a PED test in the summer of 2016, which cancelled a planned fight against Wilder, in what would have been the American’s first big step-up in class.
> 
> The proposed matchup would also create an obvious 2018 opponent for the winner of Anthony Joshua-Wladimir Klitschko 2.
> 
> No television network is interested in a Wilder-Stiverne rematch, though. After all, Wilder dominated Stiverne in their January 2015 meeting, and there’s no real need for a second bout.
> 
> Wilder (38-0, 37 knockouts) has made five defenses of the heavyweight strap he won from Stiverne. Most recently, he stopped Gerald Washington in five rounds in February.
> 
> In order for a Wilder-Ortiz bout to push through, Stiverne would have to accept step-aside money to forego his immediate title opportunity, or the WBC would have to make an exception.


https://www.ringtv.com/504960-deontay-wilder-luis-ortiz-talks-heavyweight-title-clash/

I really hope this fight gets made. Not just for Deontay's sake, but so I can see if Luiz Ortiz is as good as I think he is. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Damien

I feel Ortiz is overated but this would prove if this is true or not and whether Wilder can take a powershot


----------



## Slickback

Oh yes I would absolutely love that fight and honestly, I'd pick Ortiz to win


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ill be at the smith fight, cant wait 
I'd have ortiz over wilder as well


----------



## The5star_Kid

Ortiz is not going to beat Wilder and thats not me thinking Wilder is any good...it's just that Ortiz is that bad.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

The5star_Kid said:


> Ortiz is not going to beat Wilder and thats not me thinking Wilder is any good...it's just that Ortiz is that bad.


ill admit his last 2 fights ive seen werent good but i feel wilders just coasted fighting no bodies for too long, time for him to get exposed


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Badou Jack* isn’t looking to slowly settle into his new weight.
> 
> The former super middleweight champion has been in talks for weeks ahead of a possible light heavyweight showdown against *Nathan Cleverly*. An industry source told RingTV.com that *the sides are getting close to a deal*, and *the bout would take place on the Floyd Mayweather-Conor McGregor undercard* on *August 26* in Las Vegas.
> 
> The only undercard fight announced so far is Gervonta “Tank” Davis against a to-be-determined opponent in a junior lightweight title defense. Jack, like Davis, fights under the Mayweather Promotions banner.


https://www.ringtv.com/504900-badou-jack-nathan-cleverly-getting-closer-deal-aug-26-fight/

This should be a solid scrap. :mark::mark::mark:

Kudos to Mayweather for actually providing us with a decent undercard for a change. Davis, Cleverly and Badou Jack will get some massive exposure here.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> https://www.ringtv.com/504900-badou-jack-nathan-cleverly-getting-closer-deal-aug-26-fight/
> 
> This should be a solid scrap. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Kudos to Mayweather for actually providing us with a decent undercard for a change. Davis, Cleverly and Badou Jack will get some massive exposure here.


Wow the $100 price tag looking less and less like a joke now, Still won't buy the ppv but some decent bouts on the card so far


----------



## Damien

That should be an awesome fight, like a bit of Clev but this will be tough for him


----------



## The5star_Kid

BigDaveBatista said:


> ill admit his last 2 fights ive seen werent good but i feel wilders just coasted fighting no bodies for too long, time for him to get exposed


Wilder has fought nobodies but so has Ortiz...and he has fought a lot of old, semi retired fighters. 

Wilder is younger, throws more punches and possibly hits harder. I can't see him losing.


----------



## The5star_Kid

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow the $100 price tag looking less and less like a joke now, Still won't buy the ppv but some decent bouts on the card so far


On paper, you might say that looks good but Davis is not going to fight anyone of note and Cleevrly, although a young man with not too many fights is already years past his best. 

Hopefully Jack puts in a good performance and gets a big KO because other than that, this seems like a useless card.


----------



## Blackbeard

The5star_Kid said:


> Davis is not going to fight anyone of note.


There has been rumours of a possible Orlando Salido fight. I hope they're true.


----------



## The5star_Kid

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> There has been rumours of a possible Orlando Salido fight. I hope they're true.


First I'm hearing of that. Would be a good test for the young Davis. BUt I'm not sure if TMT dare put Davis in against someone old but still dangerou.s


----------



## Blackbeard

> The *World Boxing Super Series Quarterfinal* between *Cruiserweight* world titleholder *Mairis Briedis* and *Mike Perez* will take place *Sept. 30* at *Riga Arena in Riga, Latvia*, organiser AG Comosa announced on Saturday.


http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/20132134/mairis-briedis-fight-mike-perez-latvia-sept-30-wbss-quarterfinal


----------



## Blackbeard

Anthony Joshua vs. Wladimir Klitschko II seems to be heading to the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas on November 11th.

https://www.ringtv.com/505173-anthony-joshua-wladimir-klitschko-rematch-tentative-date-location/


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Anthony Joshua vs. Wladimir Klitschko II seems to be heading to the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas on November 11th.
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/505173-anthony-joshua-wladimir-klitschko-rematch-tentative-date-location/


:nice

:avit: :avit: :avit:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Tyson Fury "retires"


----------



## Dragonballfan

BigDaveBatista said:


> Tyson Fury "retires"


Damn wonder why? Nobody wanted to let him back in the ring or something?


----------



## Blackbeard

Looking forward to Adrien Broner vs. Mikey Garcia tomorrow night. :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Looking forward to Adrien Broner vs. Mikey Garcia tomorrow night. :avit:


Yes I am too, at first I wasn't but looking at Broner's serious demeanor the last few weeks you can tell he's gonna put in work tomorrow.


As I wrote that I just saw how he was acting during the weigh in :ha


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fights about to start guys :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Totally forgot this fight was on, any good?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Machiavelli said:


> Totally forgot this fight was on, any good?


It was your typical AB performance letting Mikey get off first and paying the price for it. Wouldn't even bother watching this fight tbh. AB vs Porter all over again.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Guy LeDouche said:


> It was your typical AB performance letting Mikey get off first and paying the price for it. Wouldn't even bother watching this fight tbh. AB vs Porter all over again.


Yup Broner fell asleep for the first 9-10 rounds while Garcia picked him apart then woke up way too fucking late smh


----------



## Blackbeard

I never want to see Adrien Broner feature in another big fight again, he lacks the heart or desire to become anything other than an above average fighter IMO. His display last night was pitiful.

Hope Mikey Garcia drops back down to Lightweight next so we can see him face Jorge Linares. That will be an intriguing encounter.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh god Victor Ortiz won his fight now he'll probably actually try to get a big money fight :ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Adrien Broner is TRASH! That fight was embarrassing and I don't want to hear his mouth again. Don't ever compare yourself to Floyd. He can actually write checks his ass can cash. *


----------



## Slickback

Broner is like the Uriah Hall of Boxing


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Wlad K has retired, great man great professional and a c credit to the sport


----------



## Slickback

A legend. Gentleman of the sport.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Yup oh well guess AJ will need to find another opponent then. Who is next?


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Dragonballfan said:


> Yup oh well guess AJ will need to find another opponent then. Who is next?


Pulevs his mandatory


----------



## BigDaveBatista

juan manuel marquez retires 
another legend of the sport, ill remember the pac ko til the day i die


----------



## Cliffy

Amir Khan has accused Anthony Joshua of smashing his wife :lmao


----------



## Vader

If AJ told Amir he was after shagging his wife, you'd have to assume Khan would do the sensible thing and put the condom on for him.


----------



## Slickback

Amir Khan has gone off the fucking rails. AJ's response was fucking classic. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Amir Khan has gone off the fucking rails. AJ's response was fucking classic. :lmao


Khan bout to move up to heavyweight soon :ha


Anyone else seen the Herrera/Soto Karass fight yesterday? Was actually pretty decent scrap. Plus we getting Lomachenko tonight on ESPN :mark: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Dragonballfan said:


> Khan bout to move up to heavyweight soon :ha
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen the Herrera/Soto Karass fight yesterday? Was actually pretty decent scrap. Plus we getting Lomachenko tonight on ESPN :mark: :avit:


Didn't even know he was fighting :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Didn't even know he was fighting :mark:


Yup he's fighting Miguel Marriaga. Not sure if that guy is good or not though.


Turned on stream and I see Tomlinson HOF speech on ESPN :banderas


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lomachenko way too much for this guy, embarrassed him at times :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Like watching a beautiful painting being painted before your eyes.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Machiavelli said:


> Like watching a beautiful painting being painted before your eyes.


----------



## Slickback

Fucking love the showboating too.


----------



## Blackbeard

Wladimir Klitschko, Juan Manuel Marquez and Timothy Bradley Jr. all retiring in the span of a week. :hogan

On the plus side 2022's Hall of Fame class is going to be pretty special. :squirtle


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Wladimir Klitschko, Juan Manuel Marquez and Timothy Bradley Jr. all retiring in the span of a week. :hogan
> 
> On the plus side 2022's Hall of Fame class is going to be pretty special. :squirtle


And yet we still have people like Roy Jones still fighting :deanfpalm 

at least I don't remember if he did retire or not :hmmm


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Nathan Cleverly vs. Badou Jack is now a done deal for the Mayweather vs. McGregor undercard.

http://www.boxingscene.com/cleverly-vs-jack-deal-done-bivol-step-aside--119316

Al Haymon's definitely stepped up and delivered a solid undercard here. :jjones


----------



## Slickback

Shane Mosley has retired. 



Great career (Y)


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Good fight this weekend in crawford indongo
indongo will cause problems but ultimately crawford will out point him and be looking to move up again in the near future 

mayweather undercard looking tidy enough


----------



## Slickback

Finally Ill have something to watch this weekend, and then its all about the May/Mac fight next week


----------



## Slickback

Crawford too good. \


Gimme Crawford vs Spence please....


----------



## Dragonballfan

Tired of all this Mayweather/Conor talk, is anyone else gonna watch the Cotto fight this Saturday?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Also decent fight between Kamegai & Cotto, but still very one-sided. Hopefully Cotto goes out against a good opponent.


----------



## Slickback

Absolutely pumped for this fight now, not that I wasn't before but after May/Mac got me more into this one!


----------



## Blackbeard

If Mayweather and Cotto keep their word 2022's Hall of Fame could look like this......

Wladimir Klitschko
Juan Manuel Marquez
Timothy Bradley
Shane Mosley
Floyd Mayweather
Miguel Cotto

:krillin3


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> If Mayweather and Cotto keep their word 2022's Hall of Fame could look like this......
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Timothy Bradley
> Shane Mosley
> Floyd Mayweather
> Miguel Cotto
> 
> :krillin3


No Tyson Fury then :smile2:


----------



## Blackbeard

Rowdy Yates said:


> No Tyson Fury then :smile2:


:heston

All that wasted potential. :hogan


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> If Mayweather and Cotto keep their word 2022's Hall of Fame could look like this......
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Timothy Bradley
> Shane Mosley
> Floyd Mayweather
> Miguel Cotto
> 
> :krillin3


:banderas




Rowdy Yates said:


> No Tyson Fury then :smile2:


:ha


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like *Deontay Wilder* vs. *Luis Ortiz* is a done deal for *November 4th* in Brooklyn, New York. Showtime will televise in America.

WBC mandatory *Bermane Stiverne* will receive a step aside fee, box on the televised undercard and be guaranteed a shot at the winner sometime next year.

https://www.ringtv.com/504960-deontay-wilder-luis-ortiz-talks-heavyweight-title-clash/


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Looks like *Deontay Wilder* vs. *Luis Ortiz* is a done deal for *November 4th* in Brooklyn, New York. Showtime will televise in America.
> 
> WBC mandatory *Bermane Stiverne* will receive a step aside fee, box on the televised undercard and be guaranteed a shot at the winner sometime next year.
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/504960-deontay-wilder-luis-ortiz-talks-heavyweight-title-clash/


Wilder finally having a semi-decent opponent. :applause



And wow Margarito wants a 3rd fight with Cotto!!! :ha


----------



## Damien

Blackbeard said:


> Looks like *Deontay Wilder* vs. *Luis Ortiz* is a done deal for *November 4th* in Brooklyn, New York. Showtime will televise in America.
> 
> WBC mandatory *Bermane Stiverne* will receive a step aside fee, box on the televised undercard and be guaranteed a shot at the winner sometime next year.
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/504960-deontay-wilder-luis-ortiz-talks-heavyweight-title-clash/


I want Ortiz to lose sounds bad I know but I want Joshua vs Wilder

I can't wait just over a week till Canelo vs GGG!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Also tonight Chocolatito is fighting :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Ill probs catch up an ll the preview stuff a few days before the fight. Can't wait


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn i didn't expect this outcome :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

That Flyweight card was absolutely fantastic! Kudos to HBO for giving the little guys an opportunity to shine in the spotlight.



Spoiler: Highlights


----------



## BigDaveBatista

fight week ?
cant wait for my double header on Saturday, going the smith fight then home for the GGG Canelo fight 

still havent decided whose winning the big one, i flip flop almost daily, shows how good a fight it is


----------



## Damien

Also Billy Jo Saunders is defending his Middleweight title also


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> That Flyweight card was absolutely fantastic! Kudos to HBO for giving the little guys an opportunity to shine in the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Highlights


Yeah I enjoyed every match on this card :mark: :mark:


GGG is my pick guys, no matter how much money Oscar puts into the judges it won't matter when Canelo is looking up at the lights :avit: :avit: 
:shitstorm


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah I enjoyed every match on this card :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> GGG is my pick guys, no matter how much money Oscar puts into the judges it won't matter when Canelo is looking up at the lights :avit: :avit:
> :shitstorm


I'm with you mate, GGG is winning this unless Canelo plays a perfect fight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Broner's done. He's not worth half the trouble he causes.*


----------



## Dragonballfan

Legit BOSS said:


> *Broner's done. He's not worth half the trouble he causes.*


Just when you think he can't possibly fuck up his life anymore than he has :deanfpalm


----------



## Slickback

My final prediction for thsi week fight is Gennady Golovkin TKO Round 8



:mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Seneca said:


> My final prediction for thsi week fight is Gennady Golovkin TKO Round 8
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


I'm with you man, though IDK if it will be by the 8th maybe 10th or 11th rounds


----------



## Damien

This weekend is a crazy weekend for boxing.


----------



## Slickback

Damien said:


> This weekend is a crazy weekend for boxing.


WHat other fights besides GGG/Canelo?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Seneca said:


> WHat other fights besides GGG/Canelo?


Think Billy Joe Saunders Vs Willy Monroe Jnr is this weekend although i could be wrong on that. I know Callum Smith and Martin Murray are fighting on a card in Liverpool as i am going to that one :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> Think Billy Joe Saunders Vs Willy Monroe Jnr is this weekend although i could be wrong on that. I know Callum Smith and Martin Murray are fighting on a card in Liverpool as i am going to that one :mark:


What a weekend, plus a UFC card too :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Rankles75

Good to see proper boxing making the headlines again, taking GGG to win by Unanimous Decision...


----------



## Slickback

What a dream year it has been for boxing


----------



## Dragonballfan

What a hype crowd can't wait till tomorrow guys, either way it goes I'm hoping for a slugfest :avit: :avit:


----------



## BigDaveBatista

want trip g to win but ive bet on canelo, just have a feeling


----------



## Unorthodox

Just watched a brilliant scrap there between Smith & Skoglund, Really competitive 12 round tear up! The judges made the right decision giving Callum the decision but the scorecards were way too wide for my liking, They did Skoglund a real disservice there.


----------



## RamPaige

Canelo takes this, there's now way GGG wins clean. The majority of GGG fights were with overblown welterweights and bums, he was being dominated by by Kell Brookes and even though they gave him the win over Jacobs he actually lost that fight. Canelo has gone up against actually world class boxers and won with his only lost being to Mayweather whom everyone loses to.


----------



## Erik.

Unorthodox said:


> Just watched a brilliant scrap there between Smith & Skoglund, Really competitive 12 round tear up! The judges made the right decision giving Callum the decision but the scorecards were way too wide for my liking, They did Skoglund a real disservice there.


I personally thought if Skoglund never got knocked down in the 11th, he deserved to win.

Was very impressed by him.


----------



## Damien

BJS looked good out there but I think he falls really short of beating a Canelo or a Golovkin


----------



## Irish Jet

Let's do this Canelo!


----------



## Slickback

BJS is a piece of shit and so is his son. Would have loved to see that little prick get a punt to his face


----------



## Boldgerg

Anyone got a link for a decent stream?


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Anyone got a link for a decent stream?


GGG vs.
Canelo


----------



## Rowdy Yates

RamPaige said:


> he was being dominated by by Kell Brookes .


:duck

Kell landed a few clean punches while doing zero damage and possibly won 1 of the 5 rounds. What fight you was watching I do not know.

GGG to win by stoppage rounds 8-10. If it goes to the judges Canelo wins no matter how the fight plays out. Vegas has a massive boner for Canelo

WAR Gennady


----------



## Blackbeard

Lets hope this lives up to the hype. :fingerscrossed

Three fucking national anthems. :Out


----------



## Slickback

*IT'S TIME TO RUMBLE*


----------



## HoHo

It took a few years to get it done, but we've got GGG vs Canelo about to throw down in mere minutes!


----------



## RamPaige

GGG is a bum, a one tick pony, the fact anyone could be stupid enough to fall for the HBO hype machine is just hilarious. Like I said Kell Brookes and Daniel Jacob exposed him a long time ago, the only way GGG doesn't lose is if they save him buy calling the fight a draw or if he's lucky enough to score a knockdown.


----------



## Irish Jet

Great fight. They both brought it.

The pace Golovkin was fighting at was insane. There was very little between them in terms of clean shots, I'd probably say the better work was done from Canelo. I think he's the more skilled fighter but the stamina GGG brought was another level.

Toss up in terms of decision. Would lean towards GGG. Rematch plz.


----------



## Erik.

What a great fight.

I had 7-5 GGG.


----------



## Blackbeard

Fantastic fight! :clap:clap:clap

That 118-110 card for Canelo is a joke.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

:ha

Called it. Total fuckery. Boxing does itself no favours at all. GGG won that fight CLEARY. absolute fucking farsical


----------



## Irish Jet

Blackbeard said:


> That 118-110 card for Canelo is a joke.


That was crazy.

The UK commentary was absurdly biased towards GGG though.


----------



## Slickback

118-110


*AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHA*



















Anyway, magnificent fight, the skills, the speed, the pressure, the showmanship. Fucking Loved it.


----------



## Erik.

Draw is a joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Draw is a joke.


Gotta get that rematch money.

Not complaining. Trilogy plz.


----------



## Stormbringer

There was fuckery in a major boxing decision?


----------



## HoHo

Yeah the Judge who that 118-110 Score should quit as a Referee. No way you can have that score when GGG owned the middle rounds and might of won Round 12. So GGG to me won 8 Rounds to 4 winning Canelo.

Canelo lol saying he won many Rounds easily get the fuck outta here. I don't want to see a rematch, it needs one, but it just might be a worse beating for Canelo who was in the Ropes 75 percentage or so during the Fight in the Rounds. Such bullshit for real.


----------



## Blackbeard

I had Golovkin winning 115-113 but I did think Canelo did a great job of countering and working the body throughout the entire fight. The problem for Canelo was GGG was able to trap him on the ropes walk through his shots and control the fight with his aggression.

I must say though that both guys have ridiculous chins, and Canelo's defence is certainly underrated, he was able to slip and ride alot of GGG's shots.


----------



## Ace

118-110

What a fucking joke.

It was close, but GGG clearly won it.

Canelo getting booed by Mexican fans lol, this is the same fans who were cheering him during the fight.

Also, Canelo fought desperately in the last round because he knew he needed the KO.


----------



## Irish Jet

Don't think GGG _clearly_ won at all. The commentary on this fight has been horrible. The 118-110 is a joke obviously but I gave Canelo at least 5 rounds.


----------



## Slickback

Had GGG by two rounds


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Why a rematch?. GGG clearly won the fight. Oscar pulling strings again with them judges. Disgrace


----------



## Slickback

Jesus Christ GGG's chin is godly. Canelo's chin is no joke too but I have NEVER seen a chin like GGG's.


----------



## HoHo

Irish Jet said:


> Don't think GGG _clearly_ won at all. The commentary on this fight has been horrible. The 118-110 is a joke obviously but I gave Canelo at least 5 rounds.


Yup he might of won the first three round or at least 2-1 till GGG woke up and destroyed him till maybe the 10th or 11. You can't be in the corner and let a guy smash your face in with punches in bunches and say oh yeah I was winning easy and I just putting the Cherry on top towards the last two rounds. Canelo wake up bro.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Irish Jet said:


> Don't think GGG _clearly_ won at all. The commentary on this fight has been horrible. The 118-110 is a joke obviously but I gave Canelo at least 5 rounds.


Been saying this about the commentary for ages. The final straw for me was when Sky made Furys win over Wlad sound like a boxing master class when in reality he done next to fuckall

I watched this fight with the T.V on mute


----------



## Blackbeard

I am not really sure if I'd call this a robbery but that 118-110 card certainly needs to be examined. It's waaaaaay off.

If I am Canelo or Golden Boy I'd hold off on a rematch for a short while. Canelo is young, he's got time on his hands, whereas Golovkin is in his mid thirties so there's a chance he could slow down by the time they meet again. Allow Golovkin to unify with Billy Joe Saunders and cash in with Miguel Cotto, then proceed with a rematch. It's shady I know but timing is a big part of combat sports.

Canelo's post fight arrogance aside I was really impressed with his performance tonight. There's not many boxers out there who can garner such respect and hesitation from a guy like GGG. He did try to break him down with body shots but Golovkin seems to possess a granite torso along with a chin. :lol

Even though it ended up a draw/ honestly I am walking away satisfied. It was a good, highly skilled, entertaining and technical fight with a great atmosphere, both guys came to fight albeit with huge respect for each other's power.


----------



## Slickback

Adelaide Byrd is just a fuckwit. DON'T EVER SCORE A FIGHT AGAIN


----------



## Ace

Irish Jet said:


> Don't think GGG _clearly_ won at all. The commentary on this fight has been horrible. The 118-110 is a joke obviously but I gave Canelo at least 5 rounds.


 It was clear in the sense there was only one victor. At best Canelo could hope for was a draw, he didn't win enough rounds to pip GGG.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

had canelo 7-5 the 118-110 card was a joke but how long are we going to have to keep allowing triple g to be pinged to the head before penalising him. and this is from a big ggg fan
he was getting hit with the sharper, more accurate work all night, it didnt put a dent in him like but still 

the commentary were disgusting on boxnation, absolutely disgusting. theyd basically decided they wanted to suck gggs balls in round 1 and went on from there


----------



## JAROTO

Excellent fight. I always thought Canelo sucked, but he proved he is good. He is still the most overrated boxer today, but he finally gave a good fight in his career. Nothing to say about GGG. He is great.


----------



## RKing85

Great fight.

I had 116-112 GGG.

The rematch is going to be huge. Not breaking news, but Adalaide Byrd shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a judges booth.


----------



## Blackbeard

I was planning on watching on the BoxNation coverage till I discovered it was PPV in the UK. :tripsscust

Luckily for me I found a perfect stream of the HBO feed. :lenny And for once I was actually in agreement with Harold Lederman's card. :dana2


----------



## Slickback

Define Irony


----------



## kimino

Had GGG 115-113, it was a good and close fight, even if i believe GGG won, its not a robbery, its a difficult fight to call. since canelo give too much of an initiative to GGG, but the statistics tell us that overall Canelo had the highest % of power punches.

Even if GGG had the initiative on the fight, the best punches came from Canelo imo.

Obviously the 118-110 card was a joke.

Hope that there is at least a trilogy for these 2 guys, great boxing skills on the ring they showed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909278701086535681


----------



## Blackbeard

Seneca said:


> Define Irony


Can't really fault Oscar for one judge's incompetence.


----------



## Stormbringer

Looking at those numbers, I'm seeing a lot of nothing!

These guys should get jobs as ceiling fans cause all the do is move air!

Conor could beat em!

To that one judge, the Mafia called, they gave you the wrong card!

:side:


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Can't really fault Oscar for one judge's incompetence.


I can fault him for that stupid tweet and constantly shitting on the May/Mac fight which turned out to be less controversial than this fight was.


----------



## Blackbeard

Seneca said:


> I can fault him for that stupid tweet and constantly shitting on the May/Mac fight which turned out to be less controversial than this fight was.


Fair enough. I wasn't a fan of his antics over the May vs. MacGegor fight either.


----------



## MOX

118-110

118-fucking-110.

That judge probably thinks Conor knocked out Floyd's fist by headbutting it.


----------



## BornBad

What a fight but to be honest draw looks fixed as fuck and the rematch is going to blow the roof in every level.

was very close but i gave the W for GGG too


----------



## Stormbringer

Brendan Schaub called it. He said if GGG didn't end Canelo, then the judges would save Canelo. And whadda ya know, another odd judging.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fighting Golovkin must actually be the worst thing ever though. Unrelenting, always pushing forward and the guy walks through flush power shots like they're light rain. A fucking monster.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I really enjoyed the fight and thought both guys looked pretty good out there. I think a case can be made for a tie as I thought Canelo had at least 5 rounds and was landing the cleaner punches . GGG probably should have won though but that fight was real close, that scorecard in favor of Canelo was atrocious though


----------



## Saiyanjin2

I didn't think either fighter did enough to win the fight. Canelo landed the more powerful impact punches, but GGG kept coming at him the whole fight. Canelo was constantly getting hit by golovkin's jab, I dont think GGG hurt canelo, but he did look tired in the middle rounds. Overall good fight, I would have liked a winner, but there wasn't one in this fight, which is disappointing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I didn't watch the fight but I saw some highlights. It looked liked a pretty even fight between the two boxers. Each one of them going back and forth in the rounds. Now, let's talk about this so called Judge. Scoring 118-110 is a joke and a shame. It's not like Canelo was dominating GGG to make that score legit. I could have seen her scoring it like 115-113 or 116-112 for Canelo and this wouldn't be a big deal. At least you could understand Canelo winning one of the judge's cards. But not by that score.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Obviously 118-110 is a joke but I woulda had no problem with a draw. GGG landed more punches but from my eye his punches just weren't doing the damage Canelo's were. When Nelos punches were landing you could tell they were landing, GGG were just more volume than anything. If you wanna give him the fight on activity sure but you have to change so many outcomes on fights if that's the case

The fact that Canelo is still having conditioning problems with cats that are in there mid 30s though just tells me this is something that is always going to be there for him like Oscar though and the things he does that are elite doesn't translate against other elite fighters.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Some of u guys saying U.K. Announcers were on GGG nuts well Max Kellerman was the only HBO announcer not riding Canelo so it balanced out :deanfpalm

Also fucking bs decision I thought GGG won at least 8-4 n I knew the judges would save Canelo :fuckthis


Canelo defense was surprisingly good, many times I thought it was over before he would slip punches n land great power shots :avit:


GGG I felt started way too slow but he came on strong around the 3rd and dominated most of the middle rounds


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Go get him Teddy. And he's right. She's going to work another fight and I bet it's going to be a important fight.


----------



## FITZ

I've seen 2 big boxing matches that went to the judges in the last few months. And in both instances I feel like the judges scored it so there would have to be rematch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*First Pacquiao was screwed, and now Triple G. That's two consecutive boxing matches that were blatantly rigged by judges. THIS is why people say boxing is dead. When you've got a legend like Teddy Atlus going on the air and telling everyone straight up that boxing is corrupt, you know the sport has gone to shit:










We're at the point where you have no choice but to knock your opponent out to get a legit decision. Triple G has to nail Canelo in the rematch and make sure he doesn't get up. *


----------



## BigDaveBatista

so ggg getting repeated smacked with power punches doesnt matter anymore they dont count. okay.


----------



## li/<o

I saw the fight and I have to say this was a hella good fight. Honestly I aint bias or any shit I am actually Mexican surrounded by my Mexican family (we were all watching the fight), triple G won this. I never think Iv seen Canelo ever cornered like that Triple G is a beast I got chills how he would take punchs like a champ and feeling nothing its like what is he made off lol. As course my family was being bias Canelo is winning I was BS don't you guys see Canelo in the corner Triple G is on the offensive striking. 

This is a money grabber and they didn't want to give the fight to Canelo because obviously he didnt earn it its like la Hoya has his judges won theirs going to be round 2 basically advertise this fight like fuck milk as much $$$ and in the end of the day probably have Canelo win. Triple G is a crazy boxers overall great fight and if this happens I really hope Triple G knocks the fuck out of Canelo because it honestly sim rigged on la Hoya to protecting his golden boy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What it comes down to is that this is the biggest money match they have in boxing right now, so they don't want to give us a decisive finish until something else is in the works. Unless the winner of the next fight moves up in weight to face Andre Ward, they have nothing for a long time. *


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

this is why i don't invest any money into boxing anymore, the corruption in it has become so retarded and it really starts to grind on ya enthusiasm for the sport after watching it for almost 20 years


----------



## Dragonballfan

Legit BOSS said:


> *What it comes down to is that this is the biggest money match they have in boxing right now, so they don't want to give us a decisive finish until something else is in the works. Unless the winner of the next fight moves up in weight to face Andre Ward, they have nothing for a long time. *



Crawford is moving up to welterweight so I think a fight between him and Keith Thurman could be huge if they make it soon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dragonballfan said:


> Crawford is moving up to welterweight so I think a fight between him and Keith Thurman could be huge if they make it soon


*That would be big...for Boxing fans. If they want to get the average Joes and Instagram hoes watching a fight, they need to use household names, and Ward, Canelo,
and Triple G are the closest to that since Floyd retired. *


----------



## Stormbringer

I can see Adelaide Byrd's face now....


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Its win win situation for GGG. He will get another solid payday and gonna win the rematch. Props to Canelo. He showed his class early on the fight and didnt buckle but GGG was too much for him. 

Draw was a absolute shit. But the sport of boxing has always been like this. Even in 90's there was similar fights like Whitaker/JC Chavez. As long as this circus of a system continues, things will get only worse.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909268270296920066
:banderas


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Both men chins are rock solid.


----------



## just1988

*Not arsed about last night's result, after the performance all I want is a rematch.*


----------



## Overcomer

I didn't have a problem with the decision- it was definitely close with the momentum shifting at various times during the night....you could've scored it for either really. 

I rather enjoyed the fight...and whilst the A.Byrd scorecard was bogus it at least ensures a rematch. If we are talking head to head in their prime this is still one of the best matchups that can be made....the other being Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux in December.


----------



## HoHo

Did anyone see the GGG Post Fight Press Conference? One of the representatives from the Boxing Commission came on Stage and even he said to the effect 118-110 is bad. Byrd is going to need to go through every Round with him and tell him why did she score Canelo for that Round. This lady is fucked how will you be able to think and talk and say what were your thoughts on the Round with the person right there listening to you woof.


----------



## Damien

I want a rematch for sure but 118-110 was just ludicrous


----------



## Blackbeard

The corruption talk is asinine. American's are so bloody overly dramatic all the time, especially the casual boxing fans who only tune in for one or two fights each year. One incompetent card doesn't mean money is being exchanged and the mob is back in charge. Her card was atrocious but it hasn't overshadowed a terrific fight for me.

The pompous MMA fans are even worse since their sport is covered and judged by the same exact commissions as Boxing.


----------



## Slickback

Didn't even realise Byrd was scoring MMA fights as well. THe name never regsitered in my memory, but that is unacceptable she cant score a fight ever again.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

I think for the extreme casual fans the aggression of GGG made it seem to them like he out right won that fight. When in reality neither did enough to put the other away. Many of the round were close, at best each won 4 clear rounds, the rest could have gone either way.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> The corruption talk is asinine.


To ignore cases such as this is how boxing died in America to begin with. A great fight like GGG vs Canelo should leave people entertained, not soured on the product. The fact that the commission itself hass admitted to some form of wrongdoing should be enough for you to see something is amiss.

If people are _trying_ to get back into boxing and they see this, they'll turn right back around because it's exactly why people left in the first place! This shit validates every negative comment that boxing gets. "It's rigged. These judges are bought!"


----------



## FITZ

Legit BOSS said:


> *First Pacquiao was screwed, and now Triple G. That's two consecutive boxing matches that were blatantly rigged by judges. THIS is why people say boxing is dead. When you've got a legend like Teddy Atlus going on the air and telling everyone straight up that boxing is corrupt, you know the sport has gone to shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're at the point where you have no choice but to knock your opponent out to get a legit decision. Triple G has to nail Canelo in the rematch and make sure he doesn't get up. *


What makes this really bad is that Stephen A. Smith would have agreed with Atlus after the Pacquiao fight. He even said that things like this don't happen in the UFC. Which I'm sure pissed ESPN off a lot because they were paying a lot for boxing and don't have a deal with the UFC like Fox does. 



Blackbeard said:


> The corruption talk is asinine. American's are so bloody overly dramatic all the time, especially the casual boxing fans who only tune in for one or two fights each year. One incompetent card doesn't mean money is being exchanged and the mob is back in charge. Her card was atrocious but it hasn't overshadowed a terrific fight for me.
> 
> The pompous MMA fans are even worse since their sport is covered and judged by the same exact commissions as Boxing.


I don't think it's the mob. I think it's boxing itself. I've watched Pacquiao/Horn and the fight last night this summer. Both went to decisions. In both instances a rematch would have been a huge money maker for everyone involved. And the scoring was dubious at best and the scoring allowed for 2 big money rematches to be booked in the near future. 

If the judges seemed wrong and their scoring didn't set up a big money rematch I would be agreeing with you.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nothing is amiss. A bad night at the office does not mean something shady or nefarious is going on. People who automatically cry out corruption just because they don't agree with the decision need to just fuck off in general cause that's not the kind of fans/pundits I want inhabiting the sport. And if they think MMA is an immaculate sport void of bad decision calls then they're going to be in for a rude awakening.

And I am not saying we should ignore bad judging. The commission should definitely question Adalaide Byrd as to why she had it so wide for Canelo. I've said it before and I'll say it again human beings are prone to making mistakes and have a subjective view point when it comes to fighting, if you gathered a group of 100 random people and asked them to score last night's fight the cards would be all over the place. The fight wasn't exactly one sided either, it was highly competitive with quite a few close rounds so I could definitely see how someone might of scored it in favour for Canelo.


----------



## Blackbeard

FITZ said:


> I don't think it's the mob. I think it's boxing itself. I've watched Pacquiao/Horn and the fight last night this summer. Both went to decisions. In both instances a rematch would have been a huge money maker for everyone involved. And the scoring was dubious at best and the scoring allowed for 2 big money rematches to be booked in the near future.
> 
> If the judges seemed wrong and their scoring didn't set up a big money rematch I would be agreeing with you.


I just find that incredibly silly and preposterous. Judges going out of their way to milk so called money fights would only harm the sport and people would catch on very quickly. Both fights you happened to watch had enough room for error in them where you could make a case for either guy winning. And both fights also happened to have those blowhard buffoons Teddy Atlas & Stephen A. Smith conjuring up mythical, none existent controversy to full fill their weird agendas and careers.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Anybody who thinks Canelo won that fight or that a draw is a fair result is bat shit crazy. From rounds 3-10 Canelo sat on the ropes and did very little other than the odd 5 second burst of punches. GGG was constantly coming forward, forcing the issue, setting the pace aswel as throwing and landing more punches. GGG was the clear winner of the fight. Here is what many Boxers/Trainers/ Journalists thought the outcome was


Teddy Atlas --------------------------------> 118-110 GGG
Mookie Alexander (Bloody Elbow) --------> 117-111 GGG
Brian Campbell (CBS) ---------------------> 117-111 GGG
Jack Rathborn (Mirror UK) ----------------> 117-111 GGG
Harold Lederman (HBO) ------------------> 116-112 GGG
Dan Rafael (ESPN) ------------------------> 116-112 GGG
Bryan Graham (Guardian UK) ------------> 116-112 GGG
Gareth Davies (UK Telegraph) -----------> 116-112 GGG
Sergio Martinez ---------------------------> 116-112 GGG
Amir Khan ---------------------------------> 116-112 GGG
Matthew Macklin --------------------------> 116-112 GGG
Steve Lillis (BoxNation) -------------------> 116-112 GGG
Bob Velin (USA Today) --------------------> 116-112 GGG
Kevin McRae (Bleacher Report) -----------> 116-112 GGG
Shaun Al-Shatti (MMA Fighting) ----------> 116-112 GGG
Ryan Frederick (Wrestling Observer) ----> 116-112 GGG
Patrick Stumberg (MMA Mania) ----------> 116-112 GGG
Kevin Mitchell (Guardian UK) ------------> 116-113 GGG
Josh Taylor --------------------------------> 116-113 GGG
Joshua Bautsi -----------------------------> 116-113 GGG
Jordan Breen (Sherdog) ------------------> 115-112 GGG
Caleb Truax -------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Kevin Iole (Yahoo) ------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Gary Locket -------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Will Esco (Bad Left Hook) -----------------> 115-113 GGG
Phil Murphy (ESPN) -----------------------> 115-113 GGG
Mike Harris (SI) ---------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Paul Fontaine (Wrestling Observer) ------> 115-113 GGG
MMA Brazil ---------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Sean Sheehan (Severe MMA) -------------> 115-113 GGG
Rob Tatum (Combat Press) ----------------> 115-113 GGG
Patrick Wyman (Bleacher Report) ---------> 115-113 GGG
Joel Diaz ------------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
Lennox Lewis ------------------------------> Golovkin
Austin Trout --------------------------------> Golovkin
Enzo Macarenelli ---------------------------> Golovkin
James Brady (SB Nation) ------------------> Golovkin
Terence Crawford ---------------------------> Golovkin
Liam Smith ---------------------------------> Golovkin
Peter Quillin --------------------------------> Golovkin
Liam Williams ------------------------------> Golovkin
Ohara Davies -------------------------------> Golovkin
Luke Campbell -----------------------------> Golovkin
Dave Coldwell ------------------------------> Golovkin
Badou Jack ---------------------------------> Golovkin
Kevin Kelly (boxer) -------------------------> Golovkin
Steve Kim -----------------------------------> Golovkin
Doug Fischer --------------------------------> Golovkin
Ring TV guy (name?) ----------------------> Golvokin
Michael Montero ----------------------------> Golovkin
Joe Rogan (UFC) ----------------------------> Golovkin
Jim Rome (sports broadcaster) ------------> Golovkin
Kovalev -------------------------------------> Golvokin
Chavez Jr -----------------------------------> Golovkin
Danny Jacobs -------------------------------> Golovkin
Johnny Nelson ------------------------------> Golovkin
Rosie Perez ---------------------------------> Golovkin
Lou DiBella ---------------------------------> Golovkin
Tony Jeffries --------------------------------> Golovkin
Steven Muehlhausen (Sporting News) ----> 114-114 Draw
Gilbert Manzano (Denver Post) -----------> 114-114 Draw
Boxing Clever (Seen) ---------------------> 114-114 Draw
Associated Press --------------------------> 114-114 Draw
Lance Pugmire (LA Times) ----------------> 114-114 Draw
Chris Mannix (Yahoo) ---------------------> 114-114 Draw
Kenny Porter ------------------------------> 114-114 Draw
De La Hoya --------------------------------> 115-113 Canelo
Bernard Hopkins --------------------------> 115-113 Canelo
Erik Morales -------------------------------> 117-111 Canelo 
Chavez Sr ---------------------------------> Canelo


It is not the first time Canelo has been on the receiving side of more than generous judges decisions

In the fight vs Erislandy Lara which many boxing experts believe Canelo was soundly beaten he won the fight by split decision with one of the judges scoring the fight 117-111

Amir Khan was taking Canelo to school with hand speed combinations and footwork before Canelo knocked him out cold towards the end of the 6th round. 2 of the judges had Canelo winning the fight before the stoppage when in reality many people had Khan winning every single round

Worst of them all was Scorecard for the Floyd Mayweather fight. Anybody who watched the fight is fully aware that Floyd made Canelo look like a amateur all night long and it is very hard to argue that Floyd did not win all 12 rounds. Floyd won on 2 cards 117-111 and 116-112 while the third judge disgustingly scored the fight 114-114.

Canelo has obviously got very powerful people behind him who continue to corrupt the sport. Corruption in boxing is nothing new and is currently no less corrupt than it ever has been. Anybody who thinks different is clearly deluded


----------



## BigDaveBatista

so points should be scored for walking forward now, ive seen it all. canelo landed the cleaner, better shots for the entirety of the fight 
he wins the rematch and moves on


----------



## Rowdy Yates

BigDaveBatista said:


> so points should be scored for walking forward now, ive seen it all. canelo landed the cleaner, better shots for the entirety of the fight
> he wins the rematch and moves on


Lets totally ignore what the vast majority of people who are the sport of boxing think and take the word of BigDaveBatista from WF eh :eyeroll


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

BigDaveBatista said:


> so points should be scored for walking forward now, ive seen it all. canelo landed the cleaner, better shots for the entirety of the fight
> he wins the rematch and moves on


You seen it all? It seems like you didn't see enough of boxing to realize something that is so obvious. 

To win with landing cleaner and better shots* while being on your back pedal, you have to be elit level defensive fighter that make your opponent land lot less than yourself. Canelo isn't Pernell Whitaker or Floyd Mayweather. GGG landed double the jabs and more punches overall while being the aggressor, the chaser. Only part Canelo shined was power shots but even then he only landed 4 more. + He done that as a great counter puncher who picked his shots while doing nothing else throughout the fight. 

GGG is the ocean. You can only survive for so long. Canelo can do nothing to stop the nature, cause this ocean is the better boxer and harder hitter.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Rowdy Yates said:


> Lets totally ignore what the vast majority of people who are the sport of boxing think and take the word of BigDaveBatista from WF eh :eyeroll


please do ?

i just think it wasnt the robbery people are claiming, was a really close fight that could have gone either way and i personally prefered canelos work even though trip g is my favourite boxer 

@ReekOfAwesomenesss I just didn't think ggg landed enough spiteful stuff to win the fight, but his pressure and relentlessness made the fight really close and caused canelo problems. I just highly disagree with the idea that trip g was robbed


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

BigDaveBatista said:


> please do &#55357;&#56857;
> 
> i just think it wasnt the robbery people are claiming, was a really close fight that could have gone either way and i personally prefered canelos work even though trip g is my favourite boxer
> 
> @ReekOfAwesomenesss I just didn't think ggg landed enough spiteful stuff to win the fight, but his pressure and relentlessness made the fight really close and caused canelo problems. I just highly disagree with the idea that trip g was robbed


Canelo doing alot better than we all thought prior the match might had that effect on you. GGG was respecting too much cause Canelo boxed beautifully at the beginning. I had it at 116 - 112. It wasn't as bad as Ward/Kovalev I, since it was closer than that and they had it at draw but still controversial. 

Im ok with the rematch tho, just want them to go war the second time. I wish Canelo was more like Juan Manuel Marquez type of counter boxer that uses leg movement on top of his upper body movement. That would be really interesting.


----------



## Damien

*Deontay Wilder vs. Luis Ortiz reportedly set for November 4th on Showtime*

I think Wilder will show Ortiz up for what he is


----------



## Damien

Confirmed!


----------



## Slickback

Rowdy Yates said:


> Anybody who thinks Canelo won that fight or that a draw is a fair result is bat shit crazy. From rounds 3-10 Canelo sat on the ropes and did very little other than the odd 5 second burst of punches. GGG was constantly coming forward, forcing the issue, setting the pace aswel as throwing and landing more punches. GGG was the clear winner of the fight. Here is what many Boxers/Trainers/ Journalists thought the outcome was
> 
> 
> Teddy Atlas --------------------------------> 118-110 GGG
> Mookie Alexander (Bloody Elbow) --------> 117-111 GGG
> Brian Campbell (CBS) ---------------------> 117-111 GGG
> Jack Rathborn (Mirror UK) ----------------> 117-111 GGG
> Harold Lederman (HBO) ------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Dan Rafael (ESPN) ------------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Bryan Graham (Guardian UK) ------------> 116-112 GGG
> Gareth Davies (UK Telegraph) -----------> 116-112 GGG
> Sergio Martinez ---------------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Amir Khan ---------------------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Matthew Macklin --------------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Steve Lillis (BoxNation) -------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Bob Velin (USA Today) --------------------> 116-112 GGG
> Kevin McRae (Bleacher Report) -----------> 116-112 GGG
> Shaun Al-Shatti (MMA Fighting) ----------> 116-112 GGG
> Ryan Frederick (Wrestling Observer) ----> 116-112 GGG
> Patrick Stumberg (MMA Mania) ----------> 116-112 GGG
> Kevin Mitchell (Guardian UK) ------------> 116-113 GGG
> Josh Taylor --------------------------------> 116-113 GGG
> Joshua Bautsi -----------------------------> 116-113 GGG
> Jordan Breen (Sherdog) ------------------> 115-112 GGG
> Caleb Truax -------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Kevin Iole (Yahoo) ------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Gary Locket -------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Will Esco (Bad Left Hook) -----------------> 115-113 GGG
> Phil Murphy (ESPN) -----------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Mike Harris (SI) ---------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Paul Fontaine (Wrestling Observer) ------> 115-113 GGG
> MMA Brazil ---------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Sean Sheehan (Severe MMA) -------------> 115-113 GGG
> Rob Tatum (Combat Press) ----------------> 115-113 GGG
> Patrick Wyman (Bleacher Report) ---------> 115-113 GGG
> Joel Diaz ------------------------------------> 115-113 GGG
> Lennox Lewis ------------------------------> Golovkin
> Austin Trout --------------------------------> Golovkin
> Enzo Macarenelli ---------------------------> Golovkin
> James Brady (SB Nation) ------------------> Golovkin
> Terence Crawford ---------------------------> Golovkin
> Liam Smith ---------------------------------> Golovkin
> Peter Quillin --------------------------------> Golovkin
> Liam Williams ------------------------------> Golovkin
> Ohara Davies -------------------------------> Golovkin
> Luke Campbell -----------------------------> Golovkin
> Dave Coldwell ------------------------------> Golovkin
> Badou Jack ---------------------------------> Golovkin
> Kevin Kelly (boxer) -------------------------> Golovkin
> Steve Kim -----------------------------------> Golovkin
> Doug Fischer --------------------------------> Golovkin
> Ring TV guy (name?) ----------------------> Golvokin
> Michael Montero ----------------------------> Golovkin
> Joe Rogan (UFC) ----------------------------> Golovkin
> Jim Rome (sports broadcaster) ------------> Golovkin
> Kovalev -------------------------------------> Golvokin
> Chavez Jr -----------------------------------> Golovkin
> Danny Jacobs -------------------------------> Golovkin
> Johnny Nelson ------------------------------> Golovkin
> Rosie Perez ---------------------------------> Golovkin
> Lou DiBella ---------------------------------> Golovkin
> Tony Jeffries --------------------------------> Golovkin
> Steven Muehlhausen (Sporting News) ----> 114-114 Draw
> Gilbert Manzano (Denver Post) -----------> 114-114 Draw
> Boxing Clever (Seen) ---------------------> 114-114 Draw
> Associated Press --------------------------> 114-114 Draw
> Lance Pugmire (LA Times) ----------------> 114-114 Draw
> Chris Mannix (Yahoo) ---------------------> 114-114 Draw
> Kenny Porter ------------------------------> 114-114 Draw
> De La Hoya --------------------------------> 115-113 Canelo
> Bernard Hopkins --------------------------> 115-113 Canelo
> Erik Morales -------------------------------> 117-111 Canelo
> Chavez Sr ---------------------------------> Canelo
> 
> 
> It is not the first time Canelo has been on the receiving side of more than generous judges decisions
> 
> In the fight vs Erislandy Lara which many boxing experts believe Canelo was soundly beaten he won the fight by split decision with one of the judges scoring the fight 117-111
> 
> Amir Khan was taking Canelo to school with hand speed combinations and footwork before Canelo knocked him out cold towards the end of the 6th round. 2 of the judges had Canelo winning the fight before the stoppage when in reality many people had Khan winning every single round
> 
> Worst of them all was Scorecard for the Floyd Mayweather fight. Anybody who watched the fight is fully aware that Floyd made Canelo look like a amateur all night long and it is very hard to argue that Floyd did not win all 12 rounds. Floyd won on 2 cards 117-111 and 116-112 while the third judge disgustingly scored the fight 114-114.
> 
> Canelo has obviously got very powerful people behind him who continue to corrupt the sport. Corruption in boxing is nothing new and is currently no less corrupt than it ever has been. Anybody who thinks different is clearly deluded


Don't forget when CJ Ross scored it a motherfuckin DRAW in the fight with Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Golovkin’s team debates his next move*
> 
> Gennady Golokvin is prioritizing a rematch with Canelo Alvarez but it’s not a sure bet to happen.
> 
> Following the first non-win of his career, Gennady Golovkin and his team are weighing their options about where the fighter will go from here. Golovkin would love to get an immediate rematch with Canelo, but with Canelo expected to take at least the rest of the year off Golovkin and his promoter Tom Loeffler don’t exactly plan to sit around and wait on him.
> 
> "Gennady wants to fight before May but, if they commit to a rematch, we'll have to see if that makes sense. We can't put Gennady's career on hold but [a rematch] is the priority," Loeffler exclusively told Sky Sports.
> 
> "Gennady wants a rematch because this left an unsatisfied taste. Canelo said he won't fight until May but we have to see if he wants a rematch."
> 
> Canelo and his promoter Oscar De La Hoya, were pretty non-committal about exercising their rematch clause during the post-fight presser, and it’s certainly wouldn’t be surprising if they were looking elsewhere for the time being.
> 
> So that would suggest that Miguel Cotto could be a potential option for Golovkin in December (where Cotto says he’ll fight for the final time), and Cotto did mention that he wanted either Canelo or Golovkin next, but I think that’s anything but a sure bet.
> 
> There’s also someone like a Jermall Charlo out there, who recently moved up to middlweight, but one would have to wonder if he’s ready to take on such a challenge after one middleweight fight against a hobbled opponent.


https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/9/19/16332732/golovkins-team-debates-his-next-move


----------



## HoHo

I don't know both guys took damage from their fight together. It might be smart for GGG to take time off and wait till May instead going to another with Cotto and then when you face Canelo you aren't 100%.


----------



## Dragonballfan

HoHo said:


> I don't know both guys took damage from their fight together. It might be smart for GGG to take time off and wait till May instead going to another with Cotto and then when you face Canelo you aren't 100%.


I think you are correct, this fight would be way too soon, but we'll see what happens. Wonder if both these guys are unavailable who Cotto would fight then :hmm:


----------



## HoHo

I want you guys to watch this Video. This guy breaks down the fight Round by Round with a Score of Punches landed pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## RKing85

I long ago determined that you can't use numbers to decide who won a MMA/boxing round/fight.


----------



## Vic Capri

R.I.P. Jake LaMotta

- Vic


----------



## BigDaveBatista

rest in peace the bronx bomber


----------



## Slickback

Rest In Peace you tough son of a bitch.



Legend


----------



## Blackbeard

I gotta be honest, I am shocked and amazed that LaMotta was able to live for 95 years, that's an incredible feat considering the tough career and lifestyle he had. R.I.P Champ :avit:


----------



## Damien

Ortiz didn't go to the presser which was weird but who you got guys?






Also this is on this weekend....#ANDSTILL or #ANDNEW


----------



## Damien

*Andre Ward stuns boxing world by announcing his retirement
*


> He released a statement which read: *"As I walk away from the sport of boxing today, I leave at the top of your glorious mountain, which was always my vision and my dream. I did it. We did it.
> 
> "From the bottom of my heart, thank you to everyone who has played a part in my journey. You know who you are. I could not have done this without you. I want to be clear - I am leaving because my body can no longer put up with the rigors of the sport and therefore my desire to fight is no longer there.
> 
> "If I cannot give my family, my team, and the fans everything that I have, then I should no longer be fighting. Above all, I give God the Glory, for allowing me to do what I've done, for as long as I have."*


----------



## Jaxx

:wtf


----------



## Cooper09

He probably returned because he knows he isn't a draw and the major players don't want him. The PPV buys for his double with Kovalev were pathetic considering they were the top 2 ranked boxers at the time.


----------



## Slickback

One of the best ever, beat everyone in front of him. Respect to SOG Andre Ward


----------



## Dragonballfan

I was fucking shocked when I got the alert earlier, wow crazy... Least he went out on top i guess :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

Woah, that sure came out of left field. unk

Good for him, why stick around and force yourself to compete just for paychecks when your body is breaking down and becoming a major nuisance? And it's not like there's much left for him to achieve anyway, he's gone about as far as his body and frame can take him. Two weight champion and an olympic gold medal, what a career. Gets to walk away undefeated having beat pretty much everyone in his weight classes as well.

The good thing is Andre has an analyst gig to fall back on so he'll be set financially.

2022's potential Hall of Fame inductees......

Wladimir Klitschko 
Juan Manuel Marquez 
Timothy Bradley 
Shane Mosley 
Floyd Mayweather 
Miguel Cotto 
Andre Ward

Sweet Jesus. hew


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Woah, that sure came out of left field. unk
> 
> Good for him, why stick around and force yourself to compete just for paychecks when your body is breaking down and becoming a major nuisance? And it's not like there's much left for him to achieve anyway, he's gone about as far as his body and frame can take him. Two weight champion and an olympic gold medal, what a career. Gets to walk away undefeated having beat pretty much everyone in his weight classes as well.
> 
> The good thing is Andre has an analyst gig to fall back on so he'll be set financially.
> 
> 2022's potential Hall of Fame inductees......
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Timothy Bradley
> Shane Mosley
> Floyd Mayweather
> Miguel Cotto
> Andre Ward
> 
> Sweet Jesus. hew


I guess it sucks because it feels like we missed out on most of his prime years, how long was he out with injuries and contract disputes the last couple years :mj2



That HOF class :banderas


All are 1st ballot except for Bradley, in fact he doesn't even belong in the same paragraph as the others :ha


Not even sure if Bradley has done enough in his career to warrant a HOF induction.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ill go out on a limb and say carl froch should be in there if he isn't already


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Blackbeard said:


> 2022's potential Hall of Fame inductees......
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Timothy Bradley
> Shane Mosley
> Floyd Mayweather
> Miguel Cotto
> Andre Ward
> 
> Sweet Jesus. hew


Still no Tyson Fury then :smile2:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> Still no Tyson Fury then :smile2:


What exactly has he done except beat Wlad in a boring fight to deserve a HOF induction? :hmm


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

BigDaveBatista said:


> ill go out on a limb and say carl froch should be in there if he isn't already


He had THE roughest and may be the best resume in SMW history. Def UK HOF. Why not?

Its sad that SOG retired but there is no one out there for him to continue, money and legacy wise.


----------



## Blackbeard

I was just talking about boxers who've retired this year.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> What exactly has he done except beat Wlad in a boring fight to deserve a HOF induction? :hmm


I personally would not have the horrible cretin inducted into the Hall of Shit, I cant stand the guy. He has fought 1 decent operator in his career and bored us all to death with a jab fest points win

Being sarcastic pal. More of a private joke between me and Blackbeard who like myself shares a similar amount of affection towards the guy


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> He had THE roughest and may be the best resume in SMW history. Def UK HOF. Why not?
> 
> Its sad that SOG retired but there is no one out there for him to continue, money and legacy wise.


froch certainly did have a rough and hard career, i still remember that taylor fight to this day what heart and effort 

ward could have took a decent payday against bellew at cw but i agree it's pointless as it wouldn't have really added anything to his already glittering career


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow so by record two of the best amateur fighters of all time duking it out in December. Should be an interesting contest....


Also crazy to note some of the records of people like Mayweather... :shocked:


----------



## Rankles75

Joseph Parker's such a fraud. If Fury's got anything about him, he should win...


----------



## Damien

Well those cards were interesting, I did have Parker retaining by 3/4 rounds though


----------



## Slickback

Pretty shit fight. Parker get's eaten up if he faces any of the top guys.


----------



## Damien

Linares is still the champion, Campbell gave it a proper go though


----------



## BigDaveBatista

watched the fights, dorticos has to be the dark horse for the series with that peach of a right hand

Campbell did well, in a rematch id actually fancy him to beat linares, linares garcia next though please

parker fury was shit, but parker won 7-5 for me there wasn't enough from fury behind his jab, a lot of which were not even landing in the first place


----------



## Damien

I see Carl Frampton has a new promoter its Frank Warren


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow huge news, I really wasn't expecting this PPV to do so well with Floyd/Conor being only 2 weeks beforehand.


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow huge news, I really wasn't expecting this PPV to do so well with Floyd/Conor being only 2 weeks beforehand.


I think its because it was a pure boxing fans fight, people who love boxing knew this would be a good fight while May/Mac was just a freak show spectacle


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Ortiz fails drug test the fucking wasteman


----------



## Damien

BigDaveBatista said:


> Ortiz fails drug test the fucking wasteman


http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-tests-positive-for-banned-substance-says-wbc

Yeah it does seem like Wilder will be WBC champion forever


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913719848668221440
Here we go again!


----------



## Slickback

^^^Hahahah these two fucking guys again :lmao










Adn for fucks sake Ortiz


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913719848668221440
> Here we go again!


So what round is the over under on Haye to break his ankles again? I got the 5th round :ha


----------



## Slickback

This time Bellew's leg gonna break which is gonna set up the TRIOLOGY


----------



## Damien

*Deontay Wilder: I still want to fight Luis Ortiz, no matter what*


> “I will be fighting November 4th at the Barclays Center. Announcement’s coming soon, we’ll see what’s going on, we’ll try to resolve this matter as soon, as fast as possible. I know for sure November 4th it’s still going down. It’s all up to the WBC, whatever they wanna do with it.
> 
> “I’ve already put in the request that I still want to fight him no matter what. These motherfuckers are just gonna do these PEDs. If you need some help with me, fine, let’s make this shit still happen. But it’s not up to me.”


I think this would set a bad precedent


----------



## Dragonballfan

So Cotto's final match will be against Sadam Ali.... kay



Mikey Garcia & Errol Spence turned down the fight cause fucking Golden Boy wanted them to sign mulit-fight deals :tripsscust


----------



## Dragonballfan

Good fucking night Lubin :jaydamn


----------



## HEELWarro

Pulev out with injury, Takam in for AJ. Certainly could've done worse though I'm sure the casuals will be giving Eddie unfair flack.


----------



## Slickback

HEELWarro said:


> Pulev out with injury, Takam in for AJ. Certainly could've done worse though I'm sure the casuals will be giving Eddie unfair flack.


Yep they're all over twitter. Fucking morons


----------



## Dragonballfan

Saunders is fighting David Lameuix... not sure how good that is....


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Dragonballfan said:


> Saunders is fighting David Lameuix... not sure how good that is....


What do you mean by that, dude? Lemioux is a pretty decent boxer if I recall correctly. He can make some entertaining fights.

I haven't really had the opportunity to watch Saunders fight though, but from what I read from the internet he seems to be a pretty decent boxer himself.


----------



## Dragonballfan

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> What do you mean by that, dude? Lemioux is a pretty decent boxer if I recall correctly. He can make some entertaining fights.
> 
> I haven't really had the opportunity to watch Saunders fight though, but from what I read from the internet he seems to be a pretty decent boxer himself.


Yes he's a decent boxer but I was hoping Saunders would step it up more after his last fight. Guess he'll just have to wait until GGG and Canelo finish up then


----------



## BigDaveBatista

aj comes in at a career heavy 18.2 stone
could make him gas in the later rounds so he'll need to be careful


----------



## Slickback

jesus why is he still getting bigger???


----------



## Dragonballfan

Anyone watching the fight in a bit?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Anyone watching the fight in a bit?


Yep. Undercard has been crap.


----------



## Unorthodox

Dillian Whyte looks like an absolute monster but he's got no power or skill.


----------



## Slickback

Dirty headbutt.


----------



## Slickback

Taka is a warrior though


----------



## Joel

:hmm: I'm pretty sure Takam was fine to continue. Referee probably did that to save him, as he wasn't going to win and was taking a lot of shots, but I'm not sure if he needed saving. Dude didn't look too hurt. His performance deserved to hear the 12th bell.


----------



## Shaun_27

I've only seen dozen or so boxing matches so I probably don't know what I'm talking about, but that stoppage was bullshit.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Stoppage fucked up a great fight. Takam is a warrior. 


AJ still looked good apart from some cardio issues. Takam was just super resilient.


----------



## Slickback

Keep in mind he took this fight on 12 days notice. Did better than most of AJ's opponenets with months of training


----------



## Dragonballfan

Well if Wilder can get past his opponent I’d like to see them finally fight early next year


----------



## Slickback

Wilder by decision again imo


----------



## Dragonballfan

Seneca said:


> Wilder by decision again imo


I'm still hoping someone takes this hype job out already but sadly Stiverne has already shown he can't get the job done :mj2


----------



## Dragonballfan

Porter Granados fight been pretty good so far :avit:


----------



## Boldgerg

Stiverne is a fat, pathetic, waste of air.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Holy shit WTF we just saw a legit rape in the ring tonight... Poor Stiverne what a waste :deanfpalm


Hope Wilder calls out Joshua now :avit: :avit:


----------



## Boldgerg

Wilder is so full of shit. His ridiculous arrogance is completely unfounded until he beats someone of even Dillian Whyte's quality.

Joshua is a better fighter in every department.


----------



## Boldgerg

Making out like Joshua's been ducking him is hilarious. Fucking moron.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Boldgerg said:


> Wilder is so full of shit. His ridiculous arrogance is completely unfounded until he beats someone of even Dillian Whyte's quality.
> 
> Joshua is a better fighter in every department.


I wouldn't mind if they made this fight next though, who really cares if he faces Whyte first when they can make a shit ton more cash putting this fight up


----------



## Slickback

Wilder's punches are so fucking wild lol, but he sure is fun to watch


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wilder might not be the most polished boxer but holy fuck can the man bang. He may well be top 10 all time as far as just sheer HW punching power goes.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:wow


----------



## Slickback

10/10


----------



## Blackbeard

Call me crazy but I am beginning to think that Anthony Joshua might not be able to hang with Deontay Wilder. I know he's a completely different kettle of fish from Bermane Stiverne but I just have a hard time seeing him being able to deal with Wilder's power and athleticism. There's a good reason why Eddie Hearn isn't exactly rushing to make that fight happen...........


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Deontay Wilder is the real deal. He posses scary power, and apparently he doesn't really gas out. Then you have Anthony Joshua, who in my opinion is a much more seasoned boxer. I think that Joshua has a better skillset overall; Better head movement, better footwork and just a better defensive game overall. 

Wilder on the other hand, has not a very good guard, his hands are constantly hanging low, he constantly leaves his chin in the air after stepping in with the jab or throwing a left. His freakishly long reach covers up for his defensive weaknesses, but nonetheless, AJ being the smartest boxer between the two, could be able to exploit those weaknesses in his defense and eventually outbox Wilder.

The question remains if AJ would be able to take a clean right hand from Wilder. But I don't think Deontay would be able to swarm AJ that easily, because Joshua has some heavy hands himself as well, so I believe that Wilder would approach in a more cautious way when trying to close the distance with AJ. Anyway, it's the most intereseting match-up at Heavyweight division right now, and there a lot of ways this fight could play out.


----------



## Blackbeard

I completely agree that Joshua is the more refined boxer. But I am just starting to question whether he'd be able to handle the size and sheer explosive power Wilder possess. And yeah, I am not ignoring the fact A.J. hits like a mule, he could certainly end up stopping Deontay if he lands flush. I am just super excited to see these two meet. I really hope we don't have to wait long, and I hope Eddie Hearn doesn't try and pull any shenanigans to stop the fight from being made.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:ha








Joshua Responds to Wilder








Perhaps one of the greatest live streams in boxing history, Eddie Hearn calls in then Wilder calls in to try and check him and to make the fight, then Tyson Fury calls in as well and him and Wilder argue about who gets AJ first!!! Let the fuckery begin :ha


----------



## just1988

*This has been THE fight people have wanted to see for about 3 years now right? I'm not super up on boxing but a couple of mates from my last job were and broke down the scene at the time with Wilder coming up as the top American star, Joshua as the top British star, king heel Tyson Fury and the old stallion Klitschko.

Who'll win? I haven't got a clue but I'd certainly watch it.*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Really liking the buzz this fight seems to be picking up over the past week or so. I think things have kicked into another gear after the Wilder/Stiverne fight the other day. Noticing that a lot of American casuals who dont normally pay attention to boxing are starting to switch onto Joshua and Wilder and the banter has commenced. Good times.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

No love for Tyson Fury, that guy does not deserve to get Joshua nor Wilder. He stayed on the sidelines for too long. Wilder vs. Joshua is the fight the have to make.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Joshua beats Wilder handily enough IMO. Fury beats both if he can get in shape.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Wilder isn't proved himself like AJ yet and it seems like the first time he gonna have that chance, it will be against AJ. I'm on the fence with this one. One thing I know tho, King Fury beats both.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yeah Fury in tip top condition is a very tough man to beat. His win against Wlad might have been pretty ugly to watch but he made a much easier job of it than AJ did. Only thing is he doesnt have that one shot game changer power that Wilder and AJ have, so hes going to have to drag them into the later rounds or even the distance without getting caught.


----------



## Slickback

Im not getting my hopes up on a Tyson return


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Boiz, what is your take on that historic fight between the Jackal and Loma? Its next month and I'm hyped as fuck.






lol Duran would eat Broner alive.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Loma stops rigo 10-12 imo


----------



## Slickback

Loma by decision


----------



## Dragonballfan

Seneca said:


> Loma by decision


Yup I see this happening


----------



## Slickback

So who's more coekd out of their minds? Conor or Oscar ?????


----------



## Blackbeard

Amir Khan's going to be in *I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here* :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Unorthodox

He will probably get KO'd on the show


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Recommend this great video and great channel. Pryor is the man. He was doing some incredible stuff way ahead of his time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Marvin by UD, or late stoppage around 13 - 14 in a 15 round fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan

So David Haye just pulled out of the Bellew rematch due to him being injured. Wonder who steps up n takes his place


----------



## Srdjan99

Tyson Fury


----------



## Dragonballfan

Srdjan99 said:


> Tyson Fury


Are they even in the same weight class though? Thought Bellew was a crusierweight


----------



## Slickback

Sergey Kovalev fighting tomorrow


----------



## Slickback

*AND WHAT A TREMENDOUS RETURN BY KOVALEV *


----------



## theboxingfan

Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux just 12 days away.

Going to be the highest level chess match of all time.


----------



## Damien

I do hate to love Tyson Fury but recently he's been warming on me, he seems like a guy who just wants to box the big guys now and show the world he's decent and I for one would love to see him try.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Damien said:


> I do hate to love Tyson Fury but recently he's been warming on me, he seems like a guy who just wants to box the big guys now and show the world he's decent and I for one would love to see him try.


Guys a absolute tool. Massive coincidence that his so called mental problems seem to be disappearing just as news comes out that Ukad are on the verge on bankruptcy . Fails two separate tests for cocaine, makes a big joke about it, apparently has a mental breakdown then surprise surprise he is o.k again now, not to mention he had the so called failed test for nandrolone. The man is a piece of shit


----------



## Blackbeard

Miguel Cotto's retirement fight is this Saturday night. I can't believe he's gotten so old before my eyes, it feels like only yesterday when I was watching him coming up through the Jr. Welterweight ranks demolishing absolutely everybody. The man was a savage back in those days. I am going to miss him so much. adiós dulce príncipe. :mj2

It's crazy to think that both Cotto & Ricky Hatton occupied the same division in their respective primes. What a clash that would of been.


----------



## cablegeddon

theboxingfan said:


> Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux just 12 days away.
> 
> Going to be the highest level chess match of all time.


The cuban is 37 years old and lost a decision to Nicholas Walters I believe....


----------



## Rowdy Yates

cablegeddon said:


> The cuban is 37 years old and lost a decision to Nicholas Walters I believe....


Rigo has never fought Walters. Lomo did and broke him down inside 8 rounds. I think Lomo stops Rigo in the mid rounds. Rigo is hard to hit but has been dropped on multiple occasions. His chin is weaker than Amir Khans if that is actually possible. Once Lomo lands flush it will be good night I imagine


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> Rigo has never fought Walters. Lomo did and broke him down inside 8 rounds. I think Lomo stops Rigo in the mid rounds. Rigo is hard to hit but has been dropped on multiple occasions. His chin is weaker than Amir Khans if that is actually possible. Once Lomo lands flush it will be good night I imagine


IDK i mean if Rigo actually brings his A game and comes to fight it could be interesting. But yeah I can't see Rigo winning by anything other than a decision and even that's a long shot with dirty ass Bob Arum backing Lomo


----------



## Damien

Can't believe its Cottos last fight this weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> Can't believe its Cottos last fight this weekend!


Sadam Ali won a decent fight... Still sad to see Cotto go though been watching him for many years. He's earned a good retirement though


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Here is the Cotto/Ali fight in case someone wants to watch it. I'm currently watching it now maybe later I'll post a thought or two about the fight.


----------



## Slickback

Getting so pumped for Loma/Rigo as the day draws closer, could be a sight to behold in terms of pure boxing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just watched Cotto/Ali last night. Regardless of the outcome, I'm a happy Cotto fan. He provided so many awesome moments. Second fight with Margarito is still THE most satisfying fight I have ever watched during my time as a boxing fan. 

Cannot believe we going to watch Rigo/Loma tomorrow. Loma is much bigger and more active but I still have a feeling that Rigo is going to catch him with something big during that exchanges. Rigo is born for this. He is the antithesis for phenomenal boxers lol. Hate that I have to wake up early for job tho, cause I have to avoid spoilers and watch the fight afterwards.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Can anyone tell me where in Canada I can watch Rigondeaux vs Lomachenko tomorrow? I cant find anything

Edit- Just found it, it'll be live on TSN2


----------



## Slickback




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That staredown was LIT.


----------



## Slickback

Indeed, gave me goosebumps. 






*
FINAL PREDICTION - LOMA VIA UD *


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fucking hyped for this!!!! Can’t wait till the fight :fuckyeah


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL DeGale. You trash.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck off with your Hesiman trophy awards


----------



## Dragonballfan

It's starting in a minute guys :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Rigo using a god dam muay thai clinch lol


----------



## Irish Jet

This is an awful mismatch. Loma's just far too big for him. 

Never felt the hype for this fight. As great as both guys are it's sad that Rigo needs to move up to get a big name fight. It was never going to be a great spectacle either.


----------



## Slickback

Rigo offering nothing but turning his back and holding.



Loma is just a joy to watch


----------



## Slickback

*OH MY GOD*


----------



## Irish Jet

No wonder Fidel disowned this coward.


----------



## Slickback

Loma is God


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Pathetic from Rigo tbh. Did not look interested from the first bell then quit like a coward, No heart or fight in him.


----------



## Slickback

Avenge that bullshit loss from Orlando Salido. 


Guillermo Nomasdeaux

Vasyl Nomaschenko :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Nomaschenko does it again wens3


Rigo looks like a straight up bitch though especially with all the BS excuses in that interview :kobelol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Can not have any sympathy for Rigo. Blaming the loss on his hand when every person with at least one eye who watched that fight could see Lomo was far superior in every department. Rigo not interested in learning English still and looked like he could not give a toss. What a knob


----------



## Slickback

Rigondeaux did not land more than 3 punches in any round. calculated by CompuBox. Just wow.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Seneca said:


> Rigondeaux did not land more than 3 punches in any round. calculated by CompuBox. Just wow.


Which makes his reasoning about him hurting his hand real BS because how do you injure it when you barely landed at all :eyeroll


----------



## RKing85

Lomachenko.

Damn.

That is all.


----------



## Slickback

Dragonballfan said:


> Which makes his reasoning about him hurting his hand real BS because how do you injure it when you barely landed at all :eyeroll


What's more suspicious is that he says his left hand was injured but his corner was playing with the right hand before the stoppage


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Fight was going exactly like I expected but still was hopeful that Rigo would go straight kill or be killed mode but instead he went into the quitting mode. Big disappointment. I mean he wasn't getting clowned like Tessitore and Bradley aka shilling bros was saying too. Yeah Loma was superior but that was expected. Its understandable for him to get frustrated but quitting like this... fpalm I would be happier had Loma Koed him, even as a long time Rigo fan tbh.


----------



## RamPaige

Rigondeaux was a Rigondud.


----------



## Dragonballfan

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Fight was going exactly like I expected but still was hopeful that Rigo would go straight kill or be killed mode but instead he went into the quitting mode. Big disappointment. I mean he wasn't getting clowned like Tessitore and Bradley aka shilling bros was saying too. Yeah Loma was superior but that was expected. Its understandable for him to get frustrated but quitting like this... fpalm I would be happier had Loma Koed him, even as a long time Rigo fan tbh.


I kept telling myself man it’s early he’ll probably go into a all offensive mode after the first 6 rounds but then he quit n i was like :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

Rigondeaux couldn't handle the heat in the kitchen so he quit like a bitch :no:

I am praying to the Boxing gods that David Lemieux will KO Billy Joe Saunders stiff this Saturday night. Please, I beg of thee :fingerscrossed


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Rigondeaux couldn't handle the heat in the kitchen so he quit like a bitch :no:
> 
> I am praying to the Boxing gods that David Lemieux will KO Billy Joe Saunders stiff this Saturday night. Please, I beg of thee :fingerscrossed


All Lomachenko needs to do now is to avenge his loss against Salido and then he can safetly move up in weight with no regrets (Y)

Saunders is a stain on boxing please go away, Lemieux is a much better option than him


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Lemieux is a much better option than him


Remember when Lemieux was originally the first choice for Miguel Cotto's retirement fight? Thank god that didn't go through.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Remember when Lemieux was originally the first choice for Miguel Cotto's retirement fight? Thank god that didn't go through.


The Cotto that showed up last week would have been KTFO in like 2 rounds tops if Lemieux had fought him :deanfpalm



More bad news for Fury fans, apparently he decided to skip the UKAD hearing, guess he's not ready to come back yet :eyeroll


Can we get Mikey Garcia vs. Lomachenko next year :avit: :avit: :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox

I was shocked when i saw the purses for this fight last week and was wondering they are making so little compared to average fighters who get millions considering they are probably two of the best fighters in the division, But after that showing Rigo doesn't even deserve the half a million he made.


----------



## Blackbeard

Anthony Joshua vs. Joseph Parker looks like it's going to happen in March. :yawn


----------



## Irish Jet

CLEARED










SOON

RIP AJ #RETURNOFTHEMAC


----------



## Blackbeard

Tyson Fury needs to fuck off already, he's an embarrassment to Boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Tyson Fury needs to fuck off already, he's an embarrassment to Boxing.


Pretty much, but not gonna lie a press conference with him and Wilder would be glorious wens3


Oh and Canelo vs. GGG 2 being targeted for May 5th


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Fury accepts a back dated 2 year ban for steroids in his system. What a fucking surprise. The guy spent most of that time sniffing coke faking depression and pretending he was on the verge of suicide, and many gullible clowns bought into all the BS and actually tried defending him :lmao The biggest fraud piece of shit in professional sport no question, Never wanted to see a person get put to sleep so badly


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Awesome channel that puts out classics daily.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rowdy Yates said:


> Fury accepts a back dated 2 year ban for steroids in his system. What a fucking surprise. The guy spent most of that time sniffing coke faking depression and pretending he was on the verge of suicide, and many gullible clowns bought into all the BS and actually tried defending him :lmao The biggest fraud piece of shit in professional sport no question, Never wanted to see a person get put to sleep so badly


He accepted the ban to prevent further court dates - Delaying his career any further. This literally happens all the time in Law - He hasn't admitted to or even been found guilty of anything and UKAD have stated they can't prove Fury knowingly took anything. Accepting the deal is essentially kills it dead - He's free to fight any make money which is the only thing that matters to him right now.

Even if he did take PED's what evidence is there that the depression wasn't real? Pretty sick thing to take lightly. You have no idea what he was going through.

As for PED's - You really think Joshua and Haye look the way they do with protein shakes? Nah fam.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Fury is a bitch. Being 'entertaining' doesn't make it right for all his antics. He should drop boxing altogether and get into acting, since he loves playing the victim so much.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Fury is my favourite heavyweight by far so I'm ok with all the fuckery he done and going to do. He gonna school AJ and Wilder.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Fury is my favourite heavyweight by far so I'm ok with all the fuckery he done and going to do. He gonna school AJ and Wilder.


To each their own, I guess.

I think that Fury could handle Wilder. He seems a little more technical than Deontay, and Wilder wouldn't have the reach advantage he's used to. Fury could make the fight very uncomfortable for him. On the other hand, I think that AJ would be a tougher fight for Fury. Could Tyson beat Joshua? Maybe. But in my opinion, I think that Anthony Joshua could easily stop Fury.


----------



## Damien

Oh this guy!


----------



## Irish Jet

Fury at his peak was by far the best defensive boxer in the division. His last three fights have been masterful - Hasn't had a glove laid on him. His stamina for a heavyweight was incredible too - He doesn't slow up and fights a good pace. Joshua especially would struggle with that. 

Whether he can ever get to that level given what his body has been through...I don't know.


----------



## Vader

I'd put money on Joshua taking his head off.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Jeff Horn will face Terrence Crawford next.... Oh boy looks like the Cinderella story is done in spring 2018 :ha


----------



## Slickback

At least hes stepping up haha


----------



## Irish Jet

What a fucking performance from Saunders. 

Very underappreciated talent.


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> Very underappreciated talent.


He's only underappreciated because he's a horrible human being. That being said he did put on a masterclass last night, Lemieux got utterly embarrassed.


----------



## Slickback

Wow well I def didn't expect that from him. Fantastic performance. Would love to see him fight GGG


----------



## Blackbeard

I am beginning to think that Saunders might just catch GGG at the right time. From what I can tell Golovkin's on the decline, not at a significant rate mind you but he seems to be slowing down. It could be a similar scenario to Fury vs. Klitchko. It's going to be interesting to see how he looks in the Canelo rematch next year.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Unforgettable moment.


----------



## Blackbeard

That moment did make me chuckle. Ultimate trolling.


----------



## Slickback

They are planning to make Ortiz/Wilder again, please let it happen this time.


----------



## cablegeddon

Irish Jet said:


> Fury at his peak was by far the best defensive boxer in the division. His last three fights have been masterful - Hasn't had a glove laid on him. His stamina for a heavyweight was incredible too - He doesn't slow up and fights a good pace. Joshua especially would struggle with that.
> 
> Whether he can ever get to that level given what his body has been through...I don't know.


Yepp, Fury can punch on his backfoot and he can punch on his frontfoot, he can switch stances, he can be a bully if he needs to be (the Cunningham fight). Beautiful footwork, avoids most punches...

He doesn't have a monster jab like W. Klitscko and he doesn't have a super powerful right hand like Wilder and Joshua but I still think Fury is the most talented heavyweight I've seen....Vitali Klitscko was super-talented too, he could adapt, change his gameplan....but he didn't have that moster jab like his brother. 


tribute to blow-job Saunders


----------



## Irish Jet

Blackbeard said:


> He's only underappreciated because he's a horrible human being. That being said he did put on a masterclass last night, Lemieux got utterly embarrassed.


That's not the reason though - Plenty of cunts are appreciated for their talent. The British media could easily build up Saunders if they wanted to even as an arrogant asshole - You think Naz wasn't seen as a cunt?

There's a vested interest in keeping the likes of Saunders and Fury down. The Hearn mafia control the media and who gets the coverage - It's the worst kept secret in boxing that Joshua's personality on camera is a total farce. If Fury had said the things Joshua privately said on Twitter - Talking about the "Superior Black Race" and defending Robert Mugabe - there'd be calls for him to deported. As it is not a single media outlet reported it other than the Daily Star and fucking RT.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943616810473140225
:hmmm

An interesting matchup for Thurman coming off that injury, hopefully it doesn't affect him in anyway. I pick him to win this easily


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Carl Frampton* and *Nonito Donaire*, two former fighter of the year winners looking to get back to world-title form, will fight each other in an effort to advance their goals.
> 
> They will meet in a 12-round featherweight showdown *April 21* at the *SSE Arena in Belfast, Northern Ireland*, Frampton's hometown, promoter Frank Warren announced on Tuesday.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22013096/carl-frampton-nonito-donaire-fight-april-21-northern-ireland

That's a solid scrap. Might fancy dropping some coin on Donaire :hmm:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22013096/carl-frampton-nonito-donaire-fight-april-21-northern-ireland
> 
> That's a solid scrap. Might fancy dropping some coin on Donaire :hmm:


Wow interesting...


----------



## Blackbeard

Amir Khan's one step closer to securing that Anthony Joshua fight.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951068216348020737
The Kell Brook fight has to happen now, there's no more excuses. They can have their tune ups during the Spring but after that it's down to business! :armfold


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22013096/carl-frampton-nonito-donaire-fight-april-21-northern-ireland
> 
> That's a solid scrap. Might fancy dropping some coin on Donaire :hmm:


:shocked:


----------



## Oiky

I wouldn't bet on Donaire at this point, Donaire has bin a quality fighter in his time, but this, despite looking poor last time out, is framptons fight for me


----------



## Cooper09

First I'm a Celeb and now signing with matchroom. I think Amir Khan has finally taken the hint that America is done with him :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cooper09 said:


> First I'm a Celeb and now signing with matchroom. I think Amir Khan has finally taken the hint that America is done with him :lol


Canelo took his fans after that KO :ha


----------



## El Grappleador

Ladies and Gentleman, may be on Cinco de Mayo we got Canelo VS GGG: The Aftermath.



> If you were wondering when the Canelo Alvarez vs. Gennady Golovkin rematch would take place, it appears Cinco de Mayo (May 5, 2018) is a good bet.
> 
> Alvarez's promoter Oscar De La Hoya told TMZ, he is working on the fight and that they have targeted Cinco do Mayo. He also said the bout would again take place at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas. The first fight took place in September, but it ended in a controversial draw.
> 
> Many scored the fight for Golovkin and a rematch became the obvious next step almost immediately. This time, Canelo-GGG should assume a position under the sport's brightest spotlight. Last year, the fight seemed to take a back seat to the less competitive Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor bout that took place in August.
> 
> Source: Forbes


----------



## Blackbeard

Ridiculous how we have to wait till May to see these two clash again. The fight should be happening in Spring. I am so tired of boxing promoters sticking to the same old "milk the Mexican holidays and stage it in Vegas "formula.


----------



## Joel

Blackbeard said:


> *Ridiculous how we have to wait till May* to see these two clash again. *The fight should be happening in Spring.* I am so tired of boxing promoters sticking to the same old "milk the Mexican holidays and stage it in Vegas "formula.


:aries2


----------



## Blackbeard

I meant early Spring, ideally March. It's just frustrating how we have to wait so long to see the rematch just because Oscar only relies on Mexican holidays to promote his big fights.


----------



## El Grappleador

Blackbeard said:


> Ridiculous how we have to wait till May to see these two clash again. The fight should be happening in Spring. I am so tired of boxing promoters sticking to the same old "milk the Mexican holidays and stage it in Vegas "formula.


On Plenty Spring is Benito Juarez's Birthday. Because of Juarez, French Army couldn't invade USA. Juarez born on March 21st. It would be ok Scheduling for Saturday 17th?


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Another blockbuster boxing event will come to Barclays Center, the home of BROOKLYN BOXING(r), as unbeaten heavyweight world champion Deontay "The Bronze Bomber" Wilder defends his title against unbeaten contender Luis "The Real King Kong" Ortiz on Saturday, March 3 in an event presented by Premier Boxing Champions.


Supposedly after this we might get Wilder vs. Joshua, assuming Wilder beats Ortiz :avit: :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Supposedly after this we might get Wilder vs. Joshua.


I won't hold my breath. Eddie Hearn opting to go for Joseph Parker first doesn't fill me with much confidence that he actually wants Joshua to face Wilder at all. I expect him to make the Tyson Fury fight happen next. Plus there was that whole hoopla about trying to force Wilder to face Dillian White first which was absolutely absurd.

Also Luis Ortiz is an incredibly difficult match up for Wilder IMO. It's possible he might spoil things.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> The Heavyweight unification fight the world has been waiting for between Anthony Joshua MBE and Joseph Parker will take place at Cardiff’s Principality Stadium on March 31, live on Sky Sports Box Office.
> 
> Joshua and Parker have agreed to put their IBF, WBA Super, IBO and WBO belts and unbeaten records on the line, ending a period of intense negotiation between the rival camps.
> 
> The winner-takes-all contest will put the winner within touching distance of becoming the first undisputed Heavyweight champion of the world since Lennox Lewis in 1999.
> 
> “I would like to announce the official news that myself and Joseph Parker will be fighting on March 31 at Principality Stadium in Cardiff,” said Joshua. “It is a unification Heavyweight championship fight, we all know what happened last time I was in a unification Heavyweight championship fight, it was gruelling, it was interesting and we both left the ring with masses of respect.
> 
> “These fights aren’t easy because there is a lot on the line, so respect to team Parker for taking the challenge. And you know me, I love this game. I am looking forward to it, training camp is underway and before you know it March 31 will be upon us. Stay tuned for more news and I will see you all soon, God bless.”


Well it's official now, and seeing it sooo close to the date Wilder fights makes me hopeful they do try to make the fight later this year.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Been a fan of Lamont and his story every since the Khan fight but at this point we need Spence to prosper more and goes on the bigger things like Thurman and ultimately the potential all time great match up against Bud Crawford.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> I won't hold my breath. Eddie Hearn opting to go for Joseph Parker first doesn't fill me with much confidence that he actually wants Joshua to face Wilder at all. I expect him to make the Tyson Fury fight happen next. Plus there was that whole hoopla about trying to force Wilder to face Dillian White first which was absolutely absurd.
> 
> Also Luis Ortiz is an incredibly difficult match up for Wilder IMO. It's possible he might spoil things.


Maybe they wanna see how Joshua does against Parker


----------



## Joel

Well Joshua's goal is to unify the titles. It makes sense that he beats Parker first, so that the Wilder fight is even bigger that it is now; as it will be the last heavyweight title for Joshua to claim.

It's just classic Blackbeard changing his mind on something (Joshua), so is going to go the effort to make him/it look bad. This guy spits his dummy out and throws his toys out of his pram when anything ever goes against his opinion.


----------



## Blackbeard

Joel said:


> It's just classic Blackbeard changing his mind on something (Joshua), so is going to go the effort to make him/it look bad. This guy spits his dummy out and throws his toys out of his pram when anything ever goes against his opinion.


What an absolute mong you're. Joshua's one of my favourite active boxers. I am perfectly entitled to voice my displeasure at Eddie Hearn blatantly opting for the easier option instead of actually giving the fans the fight they want to see. Joseph Parker is an above average Heavyweight who was barely able to squeeze past Tyson Fury's cousin ffs. If anything he's the one who could be doing with being built up since barely anybody has a clue who he is outside New Zealand. The Joshua vs. Wilder fight is exactly what the Heavyweight division and boxing needs right now to sustain it's recent positive momentum. That's a fight that will capture the public's attention on both sides of the Atlantic. There's no guarantee that fight might even happen now since Hearn's put up more roadblocks.

Stick to the football thread where you belong tourist and don't ever address me again.


----------



## Joel

Blackbeard said:


> What an absolute mong you're.


Oh dear...



Blackbeard said:


> Joshua's one of my favourite active boxers. I am perfectly entitled to voice my displeasure at Eddie Hearn blatantly opting for the easier option instead of actually giving the fans the fight they want to see. Joseph Parker is an above average Heavyweight who was barely able to squeeze past Tyson Fury's cousin ffs. If anything he's the one who could be doing with being built up since barely anybody has a clue who he is outside New Zealand. The Joshua vs. Wilder fight is exactly what the Heavyweight division and boxing needs right now to sustain it's recent positive momentum. That's a fight that will capture the public's attention on both sides of the Atlantic. There's no guarantee that fight might even happen now since Hearn's put up more roadblocks.


Congratulations on typing all of this for next to no reason, as it doesn't address what I said about Joshua's mission.

If (well, when) Joshua beats Parker and he doesn't go after Wilder who holds the last heavyweight title, then feel free to call him a coward. Until then, less of the tears please. We get enough of that in the MMA Thread from you.



Blackbeard said:


> Stick to the football thread where you belong tourist and don't ever address me again.


The state of you, man :maury


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Another impressive showing by Errol. His only threat in the division is Terence IMO. Such a battering ram. Also the dialogue between Lamont and Hunter throughout the fight was so real. Their story is one of the greatest this sport has had recently, no doubt.


----------



## Dragonballfan

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Another impressive showing by Errol. His only threat in the division is Terence IMO. Such a battering ram. Also the dialogue between Lamont and Hunter throughout the fight was so real. Their story is one of the greatest this sport has had recently, no doubt.


Well I heard Errol wants Thurman but of course the retarded alphabet belts are forcing him to fight someone else:eyeroll


----------



## Oiky

Spence Jr is a great fighter, I think he'd deal with Thurman


----------



## Dragonballfan

> According to promoter Frank Warren, the current plan is to have heavyweight Tyson Fury (25-0, 18 KOs) fight no less than four times in 2018. Fury has been inactive since November 2015, when he traveled to Germany to capture the WBO, IBF, WBA, IBO heavyweight titles with a major upset over Wladimir Klitschko.


:ha at them thinking he'll be ready for 4 fights this year


----------



## Oiky

Tyson won't be ready for 4 fights but if he carries on the wat he is I can see him boxing twice. Frank probably hoping for a big year with a big name, specially after he's already had a show fall apart on the basis of a 6 fight novice in Daniel dubois not being able to fight, I like Frank but that doesn't look too good


----------



## cablegeddon

Did anyone catch KSI vs Joe Weller? Overall it was a better show than I expected. It's was more entertaining than many of the Klitscko main events (from Germany) that I've suffered through throughout the years. 

Joe Weller has to be the most impotent, non-athlete clown I've ever seeen in the boxing ring.


----------



## Slickback

Now KSI beating the fuck out of Jake Paul (or Logan Paul) or both is something I would love to watch


----------



## Slickback

Thanks for the legendary career Roy Jones. (Y)


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Dragonballfan

> *Adrien Broner Arrested For Sexual Battery - Mugshot Too*
> 
> 
> Former four division world champion Adrien Broner was booked into Atlanta's Fulton County Jail on a misdemeanor charge of sexual battery early Tuesday morning, according to several reports and confirmed by jail records.
> 
> The 28-year-old was scheduled to appear before a judge at 9 a.m. Tuesday, TMZ Sports reports. Police told TMZ that a woman has accused Broner of inappropriately groping her at the Lenox Square shopping center.
> 
> Last April, police pulled Broner over in an SUV riddled with bullet holes in Covington, Kentucky, and arrested him on an open warrant for a 2014 public intoxication charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was less than three weeks after he pleaded not guilty to aggravated robbery and felonious assault when a man accused him of assaulting him outside Madison Bowl in Oakley.
> 
> Black Sports Online spoke with the Atlanta Police Department and were given the following statement - "On February 12, 2018 Atlanta Police Units were dispatched to 3393 Peachtree Road in reference to a sexual battery. Upon arrival, units spoke with the victim who advised that she had been inappropriately groped by a male later identified as Mr. Adrien Broner. Mr. Broner denied the accusations and after being interviewed was charged with misdemeanor sexual battery and transported to Fulton County Jail without incident. At this time there is no additional information to provide regarding this case."
> 
> Late last year, a video surfaced of Broner knocking an unknown individual out on the strip of Las Vegas. A summons for batter was issued in the incident.
> 
> Broner's criminal history also includes charges of robbery (2010 and 2007), aggravated robbery (2007), felonious assault (2007), gun charges (2007 and 2008), domestic violence (2008), intimidation of a witness (2008) and battery (2013).
> 
> Broner (33-3, 24 KOs) is scheduled to headline a Showtime televised main event on April 21 at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York. He is set to face former world champion Omar Figueroa. It was be Broner's first bout since losing a twelve round unanimous decision to Mikey Garcia last July, at the same Brooklyn venue.
> 
> There is no word if the changes will in any way affect the upcoming contest with Figueroa.
> 
> Recently, Broner had promised to change his entire career around and stay away from trouble as an effort to turn his life around. He began training with Kevin Cunningham as a way to polish up his skills and go through a tough camp, as a loss to Figueroa could spell the end of his career as a headliner.


Here we go again with this retard he never learns does he :eyeroll


----------



## Blackbeard

Can't wait for George Groves vs. Chris Eubank Jr. this Saturday night. Heres hoping it ends up being another tremendous British Super Middleweight scrap for the ages :mark::mark::mark:

BTW I've discovered this fantastic Youtube channel dedicated to Boxing. The dude does a fantastic job covering the sport, I wish I had found him much earlier. Y'all should check him out......

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuHeVY3bLH1OdhhQ_KyJnUA/featured


----------



## Irish Jet

Blackbeard said:


> Can't wait for George Groves vs. Chris Eubank Jr. this Saturday night. Heres hoping it ends up being another tremendous British Super Middleweight scrap for the ages :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> BTW I've discovered this fantastic Youtube channel dedicated to Boxing. The dude does a fantastic job covering the sport, I wish I had found him much earlier. Y'all should check him out......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuHeVY3bLH1OdhhQ_KyJnUA/featured


It's fantastic - Came up in my recommended feed once and must have spent hours watching his stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jesus is any of this boxing on UK TV at all this week?

The only fight I see that's covered is Beltran tonight - The fuck is going on?


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> Jesus is any of this boxing on UK TV at all this week?
> 
> The only fight I see that's covered is Beltran tonight - The fuck is going on?


I've looked everywhere to see if Danny Garcia vs. Brandon Rios was going to be televised but alas it seems not :sad:

I am not sure why they've decided to stick the Super Middleweight tournament on PPV, a fight like Groves vs. Eubank Jr. would surely pull in good ratings on regular ITV no?

I love Boxing but it can be an incredibly frustrating sport to follow at times because of all the various different network deals. Even more difficult at times considering I live in the UK not America. I am fortunate enough to have Sky, BT and Boxnation but even then fights here and there still manage to slip through the cracks.


----------



## Irish Jet

Blackbeard said:


> I've looked everywhere to see if Danny Garcia vs. Brandon Rios was going to be televised but alas it seems not :sad:
> 
> I am not sure why they've decided to stick the Super Middleweight tournament on PPV, a fight like Groves vs. Eubank Jr. would surely pull in good ratings on regular ITV no?
> 
> I love Boxing but it can be an incredibly frustrating sport to follow at times because of all the various different network deals. Even more difficult at times considering I live in the UK not America. I am fortunate enough to have Sky, BT and Boxnation but even then fights here and there still manage to slip through the cracks.


Holy shit I just found out ITV Box Office is a thing. :lmao

How Boxnation don't have the Garcia fight is incredible - They're normally quite good for International fights. Alexander-Ortiz is a pretty big name fight too and it's nowhere to be seen.

Time to have my head wrecked with pop ups I guess.


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> Holy shit I just found out ITV Box Office is a thing. :lmao
> 
> How Boxnation don't have the Garcia fight is incredible - They're normally quite good for International fights. Alexander-Ortiz is a pretty big name fight too and it's nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Time to have my head wrecked with pop ups I guess.


:lol

It could be a pricing or budget issue. Boxnation probably just had to opt for one over the other. I know that sometimes promoters overcharge for the international fees.

Just as well you reminded me about Ortiz vs. Alexander, I had completely forgotten that fight was taking place this weekend as well :done

Between Boxing, UFC & Bellator I am going to go insane trying to watch everything this weekend :hutz


----------



## Slickback

Eubanks by stoppage, think I picked decision earlier but changing it


----------



## Blackbeard

Groves vs. Eubank Jr. is about to start if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Groves vs. Eubank Jr. is about to start if anyone is interested.


I was browsing youtube and found the stream showing it!!! I'm very surprised but in a good way


----------



## Slickback

Oh my god that circular light thing surrounding the ring is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Dragonballfan

Eubank looking trash so far... :hmmm


----------



## Slickback

Dragonballfan said:


> Eubank looking trash so far... :hmmm


3-1 so far IMO


----------



## Unorthodox

Eubank getting outclassed here, I think Groves might gas though.


----------



## Slickback

Eubanks makes Deontay's windmills look good


----------



## Slickback

What a fucking fight though


----------



## Unorthodox

Can just imagine Hearn and Warren watching that with a huge smile on their faces, Also LOL at Eubank raising his hands at the end.


----------



## Shaun_27

Great fight. Groves experience in big fights came through. Last round was insane. It went from Groves schooling Eubank by weaving two big shots back to back but then in the dying seconds it looked as if Eubank would score a knockdown.


----------



## Blackbeard

Eubank Jr. was sloppy and amateurish tonight. Too focused on wanting to knock Groves head off instead of actually trying set up the knockout with basic fundamentals. He lacks the maturity of a seasoned pro. I felt Groves boxed well and fully deserved the decision. He showed great composure and ring generalship tonight.

I hope Callum Smith wins next week so we can get another domestic scrap in the final.


----------



## Irish Jet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964999848662568965
:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh god I just heard Victor Ortiz is fighting on Fox right now.... :no


----------



## Blackbeard

Victor Ortiz vs. Devon Alexander was actually a pretty decent scrap. Nothing spectacular mind you but enjoyable enough.

EDIT - The draw was bs though, Alexander should of been awarded the decision as he was clearly in control of the fight IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

Danny Garcia vs. Brandon Rios has been a fun fight so far. Rios has actually looked a lot better than I anticipated, he's even jabbing well :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

:damn Garcia ends it with a huge right hand in the 9th round. Good stoppage by Kenny Bayless.

EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965103197609254913
:done

lol at Shawn Porter crashing Garcia's post fight interview and lol at Jim Gray getting pissed off.


----------



## Slickback

Thats a vicious knockout


----------



## Blackbeard

Juergen Braehmer has dropped out of the WBSS Semi Final due to an infection so Callum Smith is going to fight Nieky Holzken instead on Saturday.










http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22509533/callum-smith-set-fight-nieky-holzken-juergen-braehmer-withdraws

And Irish warrior Andy Lee has announced his retirement from Boxing.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22518510/andy-lee-announces-retirement-boxing


----------



## Slickback

Nieky is fighting boxing now?? Dam


----------



## Blackbeard

No UK network is broadcasting the Superfly 2 card tonight :gameover


----------



## Unorthodox

Smith vs Holzken about to start, Should be a comfortable nights work for Callum really.


----------



## Unorthodox

Pretty underwhelming from Smith but he got the job done in a potential banana skin fight which is the most important thing. he needs to move up to LHW after the Groves fight though because he is a huge super middle and I think the weight cut weakens him quite a bit.


----------



## Slickback

Wow the Wilder/Ortiz matchup really snuck up on me. Pumped!!!! 




Wilder via decision


----------



## Blackbeard

Yeah, I am really looking forward to that fight, we should learn a lot about both guys on the night. IF Wilder wins I hope he does an epic Joshua call-out. Or Fury for that matter.



> Errol Spence Jr. vs. Carlos Ocampo set for June 16th on Showtime in Texas.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22599858/errol-spence-jr-defend-welterweight-title-hometown-dallas-carlos-ocampo

Pretty quick turnaround for Spence which is good to see. Gets a mandatory out of the way and frees him up for a big (hopefully) fall fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968629085566943233
I hope they can come to an arrangement so we can see this fight happen :fingerscrossed


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969307251788849153
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh, apparently Manny Pacquaio is declining to face Mike Alvarado on the Jeff Horn vs. Terence Crawford undercard.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22613255/manny-pacquiao-camp-says-not-fight-jeff-horn-terence-crawford-undercard

:no:


----------



## Blackbeard

Deontay Wilder weighed in at 214lbs yesterday. That's the lightest he's weighed since his third professional fight unk He must be trying for a big speed advantage tonight then.

BTW HBO also have some fights on tonight. Sergey Kovalev vs. Igor Mikhalkin and Dmitry Bivol vs. Sullivan Barrera.


----------



## Overcomer

Wilder rallied after getting hurt and managed to pull it out the KO. It was great stuff but AJ will be too much for him.


----------



## Slickback

*WHAT.A.FUCKING.FIGHT.*


That was like the bootleg version of AJ/Klit lol. Wilder showed nothing new on skills, but a lot on chin and heart. Don't see him winning a fight against Joshua unfortunately, but would love nothing more if oneo f those windmills knocked Joshua out lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Classic HW fight. Wilder is entertaining as fuck but man, hes got to be the worst major American HW ever if we are going purely by technical ability. The guy is all size, power and explosiveness. But hey, if it works it works.

Now fingers crossed that Parker doesnt go and derail what would probably be the biggest HW fight in 15+ years.


----------



## Slickback

Joshua/parker end of the month, what a time to be alive


----------



## Blackbeard

I told y'all we'd get some answers about both guys last night but I never expected Wilder to answer them so emphatically. He's a lot more durable and tougher than I anticipated. He's got the heart & chin of a champion for sure.

I still don't think Joshua will be able to withstand the explosive raw power & athleticism that Wilder posses. He's definitely the superior, crisper boxer but I just have a hard time seeing him standing up to the barrage of bombs that will come flying his way on the night. Who knows, I really hope the fight happens sometime this year so we can find out who's the best heavyweight on the planet. It's a great time to be a boxing fan


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> I told y'all we'd get some answers about both guys last night but I never expected Wilder to answer them so emphatically. He's a lot more durable and tougher than I anticipated. He's got the heart & chin of a champion for sure.
> 
> I still don't think Joshua will be able to withstand the explosive raw power & athleticism that Wilder posses. He's definitely the superior, crisper boxer but I just have a hard time seeing him standing up to the barrage of bombs that will come flying his way on the night. Who knows, I really hope the fight happens sometime this year so we can find out who's the best heavyweight on the planet. It's a great time to be a boxing fan


Yes I'm actually excited now. Whichever way that fight goes there's sure to be a shit ton of people complaining and crying online though :ha


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

What a puzzling match up that Wilder/Joshua is. One thing is certain tho, Fury buries them both.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:avit: :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Imagine if the first fight is close enough that a rematch was justifiable. They could do one fight in like MSG or MGM Grand and one at Wembley. It'd be gigantic.


----------



## Unorthodox

Wilder is a monster, Not technically gifted but fuck me he can KO you stiff with 1 shot. I actually don't think Joshua can even though he's powerful and stops everybody he doesn't have that 1 punch knock out power like Wilder.


----------



## BornBad

Canelo's Drug test results came back positive for trace levels of Clenbuterol


----------



## Dragonballfan

BornBad said:


> Canelo's Drug test results came back positive for trace levels of Clenbuterol


Wonder exactly what the Canelo fanboys will have to say about this now


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just saw this upload. One of the finest boxing performances in the history. I used to couldn't stand Calzaghe when I was younger but I started to appreciate him more as I grow older and learn boxing fundamentals. This right here is a masterclass.


----------



## RapShepard

Canelo might be okay as meat being contaminated with that substance is common in Mexico.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

They will sort it out everything and we gonna have that match. GGG needs to bury him to that ring.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ah yes, the old "_contaminated meat_" excuse, Frank Mir would be so proud of you Canelo :mj

This whole scenario just reeks of shadiness. From the excuse being prepped and ready to go, to the sanctioning bodies being so quick to defend Canelo. They're all bending over backwards not to jeopardise losing Boxing's marquee fight. It's disgusting.



> *Adrien Broner* has a *new opponent* at a new weight for his *April 21* fight.
> 
> Broner, who has won world titles in four weight classes, will face fellow former junior welterweight and welterweight titleholder *Jessie Vargas* in the main event of a Showtime-televised tripleheader (9 p.m. ET) that will take place at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York, the network announced Monday.
> 
> Broner (33-3, 24 KOs) and Vargas (28-2, 10 KOs) will *meet at a catchweight of 144 pounds* for the scheduled 12-round fight. Broner was initially scheduled to fight former lightweight world titleholder Omar Figueroa Jr. (27-0-1, 19 KOs) in a junior welterweight title elimination bout, but Figueroa withdrew a few days ago. The reason given for his withdrawal was a shoulder injury.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22661208/adrien-broner-jessie-vargas-fight-april-21-144-pound-catch-weight


----------



## BornBad

_As part of the voluntary testing program that Canelo Alvarez insisted on ahead of his May 5 fight, one of his results came back positive for trace levels of Clenbuterol, consistent with meat contamination that has impacted dozens of athletes in Mexico over the last years.

As Daniel Eichner, Director of SMRTL, the WADA-accredited lab that conducted the tests stated in his letter today, “These values are all within the range of what is expected from meat contamination.”


Upon receiving this information, Golden Boy immediately notified the Nevada State Athletic Commission and Gennady Golovkin’s promoter, Tom Loeffler.

As has been planned, Canelo will immediately move his training camp from Mexico to the United States and will submit to any number and variety of additional tests that VADA deems necessary ahead of and after May 5.

Added Canelo: “I am an athlete who respects the sport and this surprises me and bothers me because it had never happened to me. I will submit to all the tests that require me to clarify this embarrassing situation and I trust that at the end the truth will prevail.” 


Canelo has tested clean dozens of times over the course of his previous 12 fights.
_


https://www.usada.org/clenbuterol-and-meat-contamination 

:mj


----------



## El Grappleador

It is not the first time that I watch this case of clenbuterol. It happened 12 years ago with some footballers of Mexican football selection.

It happened a similary case on 2013 

https://www.google.com.mx/amp/uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKBRE97903U20130810


----------



## Blackbeard

Manny Pacquiao vs. Lucas Matthysse seems to be in the works for June 24th in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22695170/manny-pacquiao-announces-next-fight-malaysia-top-rank-promoter-bob-arum-says-no-deal-yet

I think Manny might be done competing in America now because he seems to be in some sort of bother with the IRS.


----------



## Conor?

So as it was my birthday I decided to treat myself to a Sky Sports Day Pass for the Brook and Wilder fights.

I missed the Brook fight as it was over in 2 rounds. I then decided to watch the Wilder fight the next day because it was on so late and I had work the next day. I then found out that I couldn't watch an instant replay of the event and the next scheduled replay was while I was at work. So I ended up missing both fights, what a waste of a tenner :lol

Wilder/Ortiz was a cracking fight. Roll on Joshua/Parker!


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Manny Pacquiao has ditched Freddie Roach unk

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22698309/freddie-roach-no-longer-manny-pacquiao-corner

17 years together and Manny hasn't even bothered to return his phone calls :no:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Recently watched the fight between Sor Rungvisai and Estrada. Rungvisai quickly became my new favourites in the sport. Estrada is also a joy to watch and him being a bootleg Juanma Marquez is a plus for me but the story behind the Thai is awesome. Tho the right guy won we need a rematch. Fight was really fun and the last round was greatness.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Bivol is indeed the real deal Holyfield.


----------



## Blackbeard

FYI there's fights on tonight!

*Oscar Valdez* vs. *Scott Quigg* (_ESPN_/_Sky Sports_) 

Unfortunately Quigg was 3lbs overweight so he's ineligible to win Valdez's WBO Featherweight title.

*Sergey Lipinets* vs. *Mikey Garcia* (_Showtime_/_Boxnation_)

The IBF Jr. Welterweight title will be on the line.



> Former super middleweight world titleholder *James DeGale*, who lost his belt in the biggest upset of 2017, will get a chance to regain it from *Caleb Truax*.
> 
> Truax will make his first defense in a rematch with DeGale on *April 7* (*Showtime*, 10 p.m. ET/PT) at the *Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas*, TGB Promotions' Tom Brown and Leonard Ellerbe of Mayweather Promotions announced on Friday.
> 
> The bout will serve as the co-feature to the previously announced main event, a junior middleweight title unification fight between Jarrett Hurd and Erislandy Lara.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22706819/james-degale-caleb-truax-face-again-april-7


----------



## Overcomer

I got the showtime fight on now


----------



## Blackbeard

Valdez vs. Quigg was fun but brutal. Scott gave it a go but Oscar was much faster and slicker.

It's pretty remarkable how Mikey Garcia has managed to carve out a historic career for himself already even though he had to deal with a bitter split with Top Rank that kept him on the shelf for a couple years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972683243538362369


----------



## Dragonballfan

Man Mikey just needs that big victory to be secured a hof career but yeah idk against who? Maybe Crawford or Danny Garcia? :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Man Mikey just needs that big victory to be secured a hof career but yeah idk against who? Maybe Crawford or Danny Garcia? :hmm:


Jorge Linares would be ideal.


----------



## Damien

Blackbeard said:


> Jorge Linares would be ideal.


I feel if Linares loses to Loma that fight wouldn't be as big as it would be if it were made now


----------



## Blackbeard

Damien said:


> I feel if Linares loses to Loma that fight wouldn't be as big as it would be if it were made now


Agreed. But IF Linares were to somehow beat Loma then that fight would be huge.


----------



## Damien

Blackbeard said:


> Agreed. But IF Linares were to somehow beat Loma then that fight would be huge.


I won't lie I think Linares has the tactics to beat Loma that's why that fight is also massive

A good watch if you have an hour to spare


----------



## cablegeddon

IF Loma can't beat Linares he ain't ****

What is this discussion? Garcia, Crawfoord and Lomo are A-talent....all these other guys we talk about are B-talent...


----------



## Dragonballfan

I know he dismissed it but do you think Mikey fights Loma if Loma beats Linares?


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> I know he dismissed it but do you think Mikey fights Loma if Loma beats Linares?


Doubtful considering Bob Arum is Loma's promoter.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Doubtful considering Bob Arum is Loma's promoter.


That sucks cause I would actually want to see this fight. Might as well make it if Lomas going up in weight


----------



## cablegeddon

I mean it's been three years since Linares scored a knockdown. That's why I can't get excited for this fight. 

Which fight it the dream match-up out of Lomanchenko, Mickey Garcia and Terence Crawford?

Crawford vs Lomanchenko? IMO yes
Lomanchenko vs Garcia? IMO yes
Garcia vs Crawfoord? IMO no because I would just root for Garcia to punish Crawfoord.


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973847724213796865


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973847724213796865


:bjpenn Not bad if it's regular ESPN card


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973993853828116480
Damn 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974033264099946496


----------



## Blackbeard

Crawford's just being kind and allowing Horn to hold onto to that title for another month or so 8*D

I've got a feeling BJS might just catch GGG at the right time and box circles around him. Hope I am wrong, him being the one to finally hand Golovkin his first professional loss would be unbearable.


----------



## Damien

Blackbeard said:


> I've got a feeling BJS might just catch GGG at the right time and box circles around him. Hope I am wrong, him being the one to finally hand Golovkin his first professional loss would be unbearable.


Yeah I have a feeling that could happen also, that's if Canelo doesn't hand GGG his loss


----------



## Blackbeard

_HBO_ to broadcast *Dillian White vs. Lucas Brown* in Murica.

https://www.boxingscene.com/dillian-whyte-vs-lucas-browne-picked-up-by-hbo--126235


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Sadam Ali* pulled a major upset in his last fight when he outpointed Miguel Cotto on Dec. 2 to win a junior middleweight world title. But when Ali makes his first defence, the odds figure to be far more even.
> 
> Ali will defend his 154-pound belt against former titlist *Liam Smith*, who will journey from England to the United States to fight for the second time when they meet on *May 12* (*HBO*, 10 p.m. ET/PT) at the *Turning Stone Resort Casino* in *Verona, New York*, promoters Oscar De La Hoya of Golden Boy Promotions and Frank Warren announced Monday.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22834884/sadam-ali-make-title-defense-liam-smith



> Light heavyweight world titleholder *Sergey Kovalev* and contender *Marcus Browne* have come to terms for a summer fight in *New York*, multiple sources involved with the bout told ESPN on Sunday.
> 
> The sources declined to speak on the record because the fight is not yet signed, but the *HBO*-televised bout is likely to take place as soon as *June 23* but *not later than the end of the July*. It is expected to take place at the *Hulu Theater at Madison Square Garden*, site of Kovalev's most recent two fights.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22828190/sergey-kovalev-marcus-browne-reach-terms-summer-fight-new-york


----------



## Slickback

Well...... YouTuber KSI to fight Logan Paul in two-match boxing deal


----------



## cablegeddon

Seneca said:


> Well...... YouTuber KSI to fight Logan Paul in two-match boxing deal


I believe Logan is more athletic, didn't he wrestle in high school? While KSI is basically a short geek who started lifting weights.

But KSI is 6 months and 1 match a head of him + his sparring team is insane. He actually trains like a legit boxer.


----------



## Blackbeard

That's it, I am putting my foot down! No more discussions about youtubers boxing each other please :armfold


----------



## Overcomer

Blackbeard said:


> _HBO_ to broadcast *Dillian White vs. Lucas Brown* in Murica.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/dillian-whyte-vs-lucas-browne-picked-up-by-hbo--126235


That's actually gonna be an interesting one. Lucas has a big enough punch but his inactivity and weight (he's coming in at like 280 lol. I would've liked to see him around the weight he was for the Chagaev fight) could be his downfall.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> That's it, I am putting my foot down! No more discussions about youtubers boxing each other please :armfold


It's on the same level as talking about Floyd fighting in the UFC. ALso at least this thing is actually happening


----------



## Blackbeard

Seneca said:


> It's on the same level as talking about Floyd fighting in the UFC. ALso at least this thing is actually happening


----------



## cablegeddon

Blackbeard said:


> That's it, I am putting my foot down! No more discussions about youtubers boxing each other please :armfold


I have been here for two years longer than you have


I want you to bend over, take off your pants and SHUT THE F UP'

If I want to talk about youtubers i will talk about youtube. Who are you?

Be quiet AssH****


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Seneca said:


> Well...... YouTuber KSI to fight Logan Paul in two-match boxing deal


KSI actually looked pretty sharp against Weller. This feels like a significant step up though considering Logan is a fair bit bigger and has a background in a combat sport.


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


> If I want to talk about youtubers i will talk about youtube. Who are you?


Someone who actually wants to discuses proper Boxing and not have to sift crap about Youtube celebrities using the Sport as a way to gain more subscribers. Go and create a separate thread for that shit if you want to waste your time on it because it doesn't belong in here.


----------



## Vader

CM Punk in the UFC has a separate thread. Those YouTube retards should have one too, unless we're gonna start posting videos from my gym when there's sparring on too??? :vader


----------



## Blackbeard

> UFC president *Dana White* announced his intention to expand his promotional interests into boxing last year and it appears as though he has his first target in sight: unified heavyweight world titleholder *Anthony Joshua*.
> 
> *White is making a bid to sign Joshua to a multi-fight deal that could be worth upward of $500 million*, according to a report Wednesday in the United Kingdom's Daily Telegraph.
> 
> White plans to attend Joshua's world title unification fight with New Zealand's Joseph Parker (24-0, 18 KOs) on March 31 (Showtime, 5 p.m. ET) at Principality Stadium in Cardiff, Wales. While there, according to the report, he plans to meet with Joshua and his team.
> 
> *Joshua's contract with Eddie Hearn has about a year to go on it*.


http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22862327/dana-white-interested-entering-boxing-realm-seeking-multi-fight-deal-anthony-joshua

I guess Dana's really serious about getting into Boxing then :bjpenn


----------



## Slickback

If this means more of the best fighting the best in boxing, then Im all for it.


----------



## Blackbeard

Seneca said:


> If this means more of the best fighting the best in boxing, then Im all for it.


The thing is though, aside from a few instances the best having been fighting the best more regularly in Boxing now. For example Jorge Linares vs. Lomachenko is happening in May along with the GGG vs. Canelo rematch. Can Dana White really make that much of a difference when Joshua vs. Fury/Wilder is most likely going to happen anyway?

He's also made enemies out of Bob Arum and Oscar De La Hoya who are two of the most prominent promoters in Boxing right now. So he's essentially bringing more baggage into the Sport unless he's planning to bury the hatchet with those two.

Don't get me wrong, I think Dana's personality and attitude would be a breath of fresh air for the Boxing world but I just have a hard time seeing him being able to make much of a dent. Boxing is a far trickier landscape to navigate with all the different promoters and network deals out there. And there's also all the various sanctioning bodies to deal with as well, I just hope he's fully prepared for what he's getting himself into.


----------



## Blackbeard

Terence Crawford vs. Jeff Horn rescheduled for June 9th in Las Vegas.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22887530/terence-crawford-jeff-horn-rescheduled-june-9-las-vegas


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelos a fucking cheat but of course this fight making way too much money so he’ll be cleared sooner than later :eyeroll


----------



## Slickback

Canelo could run over a pregnant lady and the fight would still be on. :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977339614313639936
I doubt much will come out of this, Nevada are probably just trying to save face and collect a fee here. I'd be shocked if they dished out severe a punishment that resulted in the GGG rematch being cancelled.


----------



## El Grappleador

Personally, I've never liked Canelo, I'd Rather watch Mexican boxers on Golden Boy Promotions on ESPN.


----------



## Slickback

What are ya'll thoughts on this Ryan Garcia kid?


----------



## Blackbeard

Dillian Whyte just turned in a sensational performance and secured himself a highlight reel knockout with a savage left hook that had Lucas Browne out cold on the canvas. Browne was a plodding bum but he handled him the way top level boxers are meant to. He was the perfect showcase opponent for Whyte.

Wilder vs. Whyte would be fun.


----------



## Overcomer

Was it really "sensational"? Browne had nothing, was never that good to begin with and was old and had been inactive. I had picked Whyte to win although I had thought he'd win on points.


----------



## Slickback

Those Knockouts where they land flat on your face no movement is always scary. Good win for Whyte


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Browne looked like something out of a toughman contest.


----------



## Rankles75

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Browne looked like something out of a toughman contest.


Looked like he'd just staggered out of the pub. Little wonder heavyweight boxing these days is so poorly regarded...


----------



## Dragonballfan

Meh bring on Wilder vs. Joshua first then we can start lining up opponents for them


----------



## Blackbeard

I would love to see that fight happen next but I just have a feeling Eddie Hearn's going to get in way by making Wilder jump through hoops. Hope I am wrong though. 

In an ideal world Josha vs. Wilder would happen in the Summer and then at the end of the year the winner would face Tyson Fury.


----------



## famicommander

I feel like Wilder would KO Whyte inside 5 rounds at this point.

Hopefully Joshua takes care of business and we can get Joshua vs Wilder. That would be for the WBA Super, WBC, IBF, WBO, Ring, IBO, and lineal heavyweight titles. As undisputed as it can get in this day and age. 

Maybe Whyte can fight Povetkin, Fury, or Ortiz next.


----------



## Erik.

I would definitely like to see Whyte vs. Wilder.

Think Wilder would win but it would be a good contest. Shame it probably doesn't happen. I guess it'll probably be Breazeale next for one of them.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Meh bring on Wilder vs. Joshua first then we can start lining up opponents for them


Yeah, its really tempting fate to keep dragging it out. Their opponents in the meantime are not going to willingly lose just to help hype up Wilder/Joshua. Would not surprise me at all if someone totally derails it by beating one of them first, its not like either of them look unstoppable.


----------



## Slickback

Rankles75 said:


> Looked like he'd just staggered out of the pub. Little wonder heavyweight boxing these days is so poorly regarded...


So because one guy did poorly, the whole division is poorly regarded? I would say it's still the best we've seen in years


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Seneca said:


> So because one guy did poorly, the whole division is poorly regarded? I would say it's still the best we've seen in years


Entertainment/excitement wise its definitely been heating up over the last couple of years. The skill level is not that high compared to some other eras though.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Entertainment/excitement wise its definitely been heating up over the last couple of years. The skill level is not that high compared to some other eras though.


Yep I could agree with that. Can't use Lucas Browne's peformance for either though


----------



## Blackbeard

I am just grateful the division has become exciting again. The Klitchko's might of been dominant but they completely sapped all the joy out of it.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977951417896972291
Maybe I was wrong then :worried

I wonder if Daniel Jacobs or Billy Joe Saunders could be ready to step in if needed :hmm:


----------



## Slickback

I really don’t think missing one promotion opportunity means the fight is over.


----------



## Blackbeard

Seneca said:


> I really don’t think missing one promotion opportunity means the fight is over.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977959804504330241
Dan also cited the time Vegas declined Mike Tyson a license for the Lennox Lewis fight.

Even if the fight does go ahead it's going to be a lose/lose situation for Canelo because IF he ends up winning by whatever means his victory will now have a huge asterisk next to it. This whole fiasco is going to cast a huge shadow over his career.

He's either a cheater who's been found out or a complete moron who willingly ingested contaminated meat into his body when he has the resources to have a near flawless diet.


----------



## Slickback

Agree with the second part. I wonder what kind of reception hes gonna get if the fight does happen


----------



## Dragonballfan

If only it was a wrestling ring, defo would get some contaminated meat signs in the audience... Then again Vince would confiscate them anyway so :thelist


----------



## Blackbeard

Amir Khan to now train with Joe Goossen because Virgil Hunter is suffering from health issues.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22918707/joe-goossen-replace-virgil-hunter-amir-khan-trainer-fight-vs-phil-lo-greco


----------



## Slickback

I think Parker will be the first fighter to finally take Joshua the distance.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

AJ should be able to handle him but you just never know, with all the pressure and hype around AJ fighting Wilder it wouldnt surprise me too much if a dark horse like Parker came in and took a huge dump on the whole thing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

There is always something scary about Samoan fighters.


----------



## Blackbeard

> *Manny Pacquiao* is going to fight in *Malaysia* after all.
> 
> A verbal agreement has been reached to match the future hall of fame against *Lucas Matthysse* on *July 8* in the capital city of *Kuala Lumpur*, sources with knowledge of the deal told THE RING. Pacquiao contended he was a promotional free agent, but in the end, *it’s likely Top Rank will handle distribution of the fight in America on ESPN*.
> 
> Matthysse is the WBA’s secondary champion, and his title will be on the line. The fight is set to take place on Sunday morning in Malaysia for a primetime U.S. telecast on Saturday night, July 7.
> 
> MP Promotions, Pacquiao’s company, will be the lead promoter, as the Filipino senator announced over the weekend. Golden Boy Promotions, which handle Matthysse, would be involved as well.
> 
> I* think after my fight with Matthysse, we will talk regarding the possible Pacquiao-[Vasiliy] Lomachenko fight in the future*,” Pacquiao told reporters on Sunday in Manilla. “ … *That is a good fight because he is a champion and I’ll be challenged to become a champion again*.


https://www.ringtv.com/532065-manny-pacquiao-lucas-matthysse-agree-fight-july-8-malaysia/


----------



## Erik.

Looking forward to Joshua/Parker to be honest.

Really interested in seeing Parkers game plan. He was absolutely shocking against Hughie Fury and really Anthony Joshua should knock him out but he's a tough SOB so it should be good.

If only it ended up as good as Ibeabuchi/Tua :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pacman vs. Lucas is a fight that would have been awesome years ago, like right before he seemingly fell off hard.


Like if it was made around the time he fought Danny Garcia wens3


----------



## Rankles75

Whenever I've seen Parker fight, I've come away severely underwhelmed. Joshua has his flaws, but he should stop this guy inside 8 rounds if he's anywhere near at his best...


----------



## Blackbeard

MGM are now offering refunds for GGG vs. Canelo :worried

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/22953947/mgm-resorts-offering-refunds-canelo-alvarez-gennady-golovkin-rematch-ticket-buyers-fight-jeopardy-being-canceled


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979409818111819777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979421660959752192
:worried:worried


----------



## Dragonballfan

They should not only be forced to pay GGG what he was gonna earn but Clenelo should be banned for a year or 2


----------



## HoHo

Canelo thanks for juicing, I was really looking forward to seeing you face GGG again and prove you weren't better than the man now we will need to wait for some time. Don't worry a angry GGG means a mugging of his next opponent.


----------



## Blackbeard

Anthony Joshua - *242lbs* (_12lbs lighter than his last fight_)










Joseph Parker - *236lbs*


----------



## Slickback

GOd dam Blackbeard you may have been right after all.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Parker looks soft af :ha


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Parker is not looking in fight shape at all there.


----------



## Unorthodox

Matchroom and sky with that absolute savagery putting Price in there with Povetkin without even drug testing them once this whole camp. I hope Pricey is on the juice because you can almost guarantee Povetroids will be.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Povetkin hope he gets slept


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joshua looking fit as fuck and Parker does not.


----------



## Blackbeard

:damn

What a brutal finish. It's a pity though because Price actually seemed to doing well but got clipped on the temple and just shut off. I hope he retires now, I really don't want to see him flat lined again. He's just not got a sturdy enough punch resistance for that division :sad:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was a savage moment. Price was literary out on his feet.


----------



## Unorthodox

Price is done, If he still had it in him he would have gone for the finish after he hurt Povetkin but he was too scared to let his hands go.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Great atmosphere. Lets hope and wait for Parker to ruin everything.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lets go :avit::avit::avit:


----------



## Erik.

Thanks ref.


----------



## Carter84

And still reigning, defending and Undisputed IBF, WBA, IBO And New WBO Heavyweight Champion of the world ANTHONY JOSHUA !!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Joseph Parker made me his fan. He is by far the more talented boxer but AJ's power is a big equalizer. The fight was a lot closer but this is what you get in one's backyard. Shitty cards and shitty ref.

After seeing this, its impossible for me to think AJ has any chance against Fury. The Gypsy King easily destroys.


----------



## Carter84

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Joseph Parker made me his fan. He is by far the more talented boxer but AJ's power is a big equalizer. The fight was a lot closer but this is what you get in one's backyard. Shitty cards and shitty ref.
> 
> After seeing this, its impossible for me to think AJ has any chance against Fury. The Gypsy King easily destroys.


What??? There's no doubt fury before he was banned might of beat AJ, we can't tell if he will he hasn't fought for a few years , he needs to have a few warm up fights to tune up, only then will we see.

AJ will be even more tested against wilder and wilder is a knockout specialist and he ain't faced no one like AJ . Parker is a hell of a fighter, he will be back and he will be a champ again as I can't s see AJ defending all the belts.

AJ just said he's gonna try and get wilder next live on radio 

Here's hoping!!!


----------



## Blackbeard

Parker was a lot trickier than I expected, he's a surprisingly good slick defensive operator who's very good at rolling with the punches and moving out of range, plus his chin seems to be pretty sturdy. Ultimately Joshua was just too big and strong for him, he kept Parker at bay with his jab and controlled the ring really well backing him up throughout the majority of the fight. I gave Parker the 5th, 6th and 7th, it wasn't particularly close IMO although Parker did have his moments here and there that seemed to stifle Anthony a little bit and leave him frustrated at times.

The ref was awful however both guys were guilty of holding up close at times. It was hard to get momentum going because of that.

I've seen a lot of people complain online about the fight but I feel like they're greatly underestimating how surprisingly difficult a style Parker has. I can see him making a lot of HW's out there look bad.

It baffles me why people still continue fawn all over Tyson Fury when he's a fat dug addled slob who hasn't fought in three years. Joshua should be able to smoke him with ease unless Fury's is a genetic freak of nature. 

Wilder is the real threat to A.J.'s reign. I've always felt that, he equals him in size & power but he's far more explosive and very unconventional. Joshua is the better technical boxer but I can see him struggling to deal with some of those wild explosive flurries. I just hope the fight can happen sometime soon and we don't see it held off longer due to both sides egos and stupidity.

I also wouldn't mind a Whyte rematch down the road as I feel like both have improved since they fought each other.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Power won out for AJ. We'll see how he handles his next opponent.


----------



## Slickback

Hope I never see that dogshit ref in a title fight ever again. Those scorecards were abysmal too. Realyl put a damper on things.

I just hope Wilder vs Joshua gets done this year.








Also PRice should retire, good lord that man has taken some damage in his career.


----------



## Boldgerg

Joshua proved another point tonight - against Klitschko he proved that he can take a huge shot and come back, and tonight he proved he can box and can comfortably go the distance.

Parker is a far, far better technical boxer than Wilder, the man is nothing but big, wild swings. Joshua will destroy him.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Joshua proved another point tonight - against Klitschko he proved that he can take a huge shot and come back, and tonight he proved he can box and can comfortably go the distance.
> 
> Parker is a far, far better technical boxer than Wilder, the man is nothing but big, wild swings. Joshua will destroy him.


Showed that he's evolving as a fighter.


----------



## Overcomer

Boldgerg said:


> Joshua proved another point tonight - against Klitschko he proved that he can take a huge shot and come back, and tonight he proved he can box and can comfortably go the distance.
> 
> Parker is a far, far better technical boxer than Wilder, the man is nothing but big, wild swings. Joshua will destroy him.


Wilder's unconventional style is why I would give him the edge over Parker when it comes to defeating Joshua. Wilder would've taken risks to try to blast him out of there while Parker wasn't as willing but this would also be his inevitable undoing. Someone like King Kong was able to exploit Wilder's technical deficiencies, yes I know he is southpaw and he is the most technically sound of all the heavyweights, but he couldn't seal the deal - Joshua would've. He is a better technical boxer than Wilder, has a better boxing IQ, has a good jab and can carries power late (as Klitschko found out), not to mention he is far more proven. If this fight happens next, which it should, I don't see Wilder winning that many rounds.

If the inactivity didn't hurt him as he tries to slim his fat ass down into fighting shape and he remotely resembles his former self, T. Fury will be his most difficult challenge.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

I'm no boxing expert but from a layman's point of view, AJ really didn't look great tonight. Wilder should be smart enough to stay off the ropes, slip the uppercut and work the body. I've been saying for the last year that AJ beats Wilder but AJ would have got KO'd tonight for sure if he was fighting Wilder.

Still reckon Fury has his way with both of them if he's even 80% of his former self when he returns.


----------



## Slickback

Some of ya'll acting like AJ has Mayweather defence, he can still get sloppy and hit too and with Wilder power who I think is even higher than AJ, in terms if just pure knockout power it will be interesting contest


----------



## Carter84

Seneca said:


> Some of ya'll acting like AJ has Mayweather defence, he can still get sloppy and hit too and with Wilder power who I think is even higher than AJ, in terms if just pure knockout power it will be interesting contest


Wilder hasn't faced anyone like AJ before and AJ can take a punch , against the most dominant heavyweight for 10 yrs straight w.klitschko took a thunderous dig and got back up and knocked him out , Parker had a game plan that failed, he only took 3 rounds, wilder has got a good dig on him no doubt but AJ has too and if as I expect AJ will if needs be take him the distance too, boxing isn't just about knocking people out it's about knowing when and if to go for the TKO and using the jab, just cause there heavyweights people assume there should be a TKO, doesn't always work like that as this fight proved, where was wilder tonight ??? He will come up with an excuse to duck AJ , if t.fury was like he was a few yr ago , then things would get interesting , but he ain't yet, as the heavyweight division needs him to spice things up, as if the wilder fight doesn't happen, who next for AJ there's 2 or 3 British fighters , Dillan Whyte( mandatory WBC challenger) or the winner out of Tony Bellew V David Haye II , in an all British showdown, he needs to give up THE IBO belt as it's not really that's important in terms of purse bids or relevance. Here's AJ with the IBF, WBA, WBO, IBO belts just after the win tonight .


----------



## SUPER HANS

The people’s champion T Fury must be laughing at those pair of “bums”. Can’t wait for him to get back.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Not the most exciting or impressive performance from Joshua. He was probably worried about gassing so stayed conservative. A wins a win though and Parker is another solid name on his record. If Wilder isnt his next opponent things are starting to get ridiculous. 

That Povetkin/Price fight....ouch.


----------



## kingfunkel

Quite a boring cautious fight with a horrible ref.
Parker looked like an overblown cruiserweight when next to Joshua; his reach was his main let down & his power was never gonna be a problem for AJ. Great jab, felt his best chance to do any damage was when they were up tight but the ref kept separating them.

Hope the Wilder fight is next. Hearn wants him to fight Whyte so he earns on Wilder-whyte, wilder-AJ and then on a potential rematch. Then if Whyte beats Wilder he makes boat loads with whyte-AJ. All Joshua fans have it in their heads that the WBC champion needs an eliminator to fight AJ.

As for Wilder-Joshua; its close because of Wilders lack of technical ability but I edge towards Wilder because of his power. Wilder has the reach advantage, more power and an underrated jab.


----------



## Carter84

kingfunkel said:


> Quite a boring cautious fight with a horrible ref.
> Parker looked like an overblown cruiserweight when next to Joshua; his reach was his main let down & his power was never gonna be a problem for AJ. Great jab, felt his best chance to do any damage was when they were up tight but the ref kept separating them.
> 
> Hope the Wilder fight is next. Hearn wants him to fight Whyte so he earns on Wilder-whyte, wilder-AJ and then on a potential rematch. Then if Whyte beats Wilder he makes boat loads with whyte-AJ. All Joshua fans have it in their heads that the WBC champion needs an eliminator to fight AJ.
> 
> As for Wilder-Joshua; its close because of Wilders lack of technical ability but I edge towards Wilder because of his power. Wilder has the reach advantage, more power and an underrated jab.


I'm a fan of AJ and In terms of status in boxing world The WBC title is ranked no1, WBA no2 , IBF no3, WBO no4 and IBO no5.

Good post though , u where spot on in all ur comment except AJ's jab and ability to go the distance as proved last night was underrated, sometimes it's not about TKO all the time in heavyweight boxing, it's knowing when to use the jab and have good stamina and a good boxing brain which AJ has in abundance and wilder has not fought more but no one like this , he will lose as he's a knockout specialist and AJ can take a punch look against Parker and klitschko he did and won, the only man who could a few yrs ago maybe beat him is t.fury and he's no where in shape yet, there's a chance it's gonna be an all British show down against white or the winner of Haye v bellew II(maybe)

Peace from a fellow GEORDIE

Carter


----------



## SUPER HANS

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That Povetkin/Price fight....ouch.


The plumber from Liverpool won me over on Saturday, spirited dig, loved it when he caught him too.


----------



## Unorthodox




----------



## HoHo

Pacman vs Matthysse in July I love that fucking matchup. Matthysse is going make Pacquiao work his ass off, and he has KO power too should be one hell of a fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelo has just withdrawn from May 5th fight :wtf


Must be more serious then they letting on, or he knows hes fucked and ducking to save face :ha


----------



## Blackbeard

Sucks but we all knew it was coming :francis

It would be really nice if Daniel Jacobs or Billy Jole Saunders could step in to replace Canelo. Doubtful though.


----------



## BornBad

Canelol... :ha

I feel bad for GGG's perfect record having to deal a draw with him


----------



## Overcomer

All the hysteria has no doubt effected the camp. Canelo would've just shown up to lose so I'm glad it got called off.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Canelo


----------



## Blackbeard

The really annoying thing about all this is I was actually leaning towards Canelo winning decisively this time. Golovkin's starting to look a little ripe for the taking IMO.


----------



## Slickback

Even if he did it would have been giant mark with the failed drug test. 




First fight shouldnt have been a draw


----------



## HoHo

Yeah it sucks to hear Canelo withdraw, even with the Failed Drug Test. I wanted to see these two battle and after the fight we would have no doubt on who is the P4P Fighter in the world is right now. I didn't watch the Press Conference yet, but he is going to be suspended for sometime?


----------



## Blackbeard

HoHo said:


> I wanted to see these two battle and after the fight *we would have no doubt on who is the P4P Fighter in the world is right now*.


That would either be Vasyl Lomachenko or Terence Crawford IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

Word is Gary "Spike" O'Sullivan is the front runner to replace Canelo.


----------



## Blackbeard

With all the commotion regarding the UFC this week I completely forgot there was some Boxing scheduled for tonight :lol



> *Jarrett Hurd vs. Erislandy Lara*, IBF/WBA junior middleweight unification
> 
> *Caleb Truax vs. James DeGale*, rematchfor Truax's IBF super middleweight title


You can watch the card on _Showtime_ & _Boxnation_.


----------



## Slickback

Always like seeing Lara fight


----------



## Overcomer

Carl Froch gonna return to beat Groves for a third time (after he beats Callum Smith) and then collect another scalp in Degale k


----------



## Blackbeard

Jarrett Hurd might not be the most spectacular boxer out there but the dude show knows how to impose his will and boss around his opponents with his size. He's a tough match up for anyone in that division IMO. If I am Kell Brook I want nothing to do with him.

James DeGale won that fight by the skin of his teeth. I think his best days are now behind him, his last three fights have been incredibly close and gruelling battles that have put him right through the ringer. He should look for a George Groves rematch and then call it a day.


----------



## Slickback

That was an awesome fight between him and Lara


----------



## Overcomer

Charlo and Hurd to unify at 154 in the not to distant future

I think Charlo will win it off the backfoot but Hurd will be very game. I don't see him getting stopped his chin is nuts.


----------



## Overcomer

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianm...-with-modified-rules-per-report/#17d0016a6106


----------



## Blackbeard

Marvelous Marvin Hagler on the best he's faced..........



> *BEST JAB*
> 
> *Thomas Hearns*: He was a person who was trying to stick and move, he used his jab a lot. He had a great jab.
> 
> *BEST DEFENSE*
> 
> *Ray Leonard*: He didn’t come to fight, he came to last. He came to go the distance, he didn’t come to knock me out. He just wanted to survive, so I would have to say he used his best defense to survive.
> 
> *FASTEST HANDS*
> 
> *Roberto Duran*: He caught me for three rounds at the start of the fight, which I didn’t understand. He caught me with an overhand right. As soon as I would jab, he’d throw the right hand. It didn’t hurt me too much, but it was annoying, aggravating. I really didn’t know what was happening, so I went back to the corner and asked my corner man. I said, “What’s happening?” He said, “Marv, what he’s doing is that he’s timing you. Every time you shoot that jab out, he’ll go over with a right hand.” After [that], I started faking instead of just throwing it, and I started getting a better offence going.
> 
> *FASTEST FEET*
> 
> *Leonard*: You would have to say Leonard because he didn’t [just] move, he ran. It was hard to catch him. I wanted to fight because that’s what I am, I’m a champion. I’m a fighter and came to fight. I believe in that fight, I came in as an underdog. This guy didn’t want to take away my title, he wanted to survive, and it’s hard to beat a guy who just wants to survive.
> 
> *BEST CHIN*
> 
> *Alan Minter*: Believe it or not, I have to give it to Alan Minter because he was champion and he didn’t want to lose. I hit this guy with a lot of punches and he took a couple on the chin. I was amazed. I knew this was what I wanted, and I wasn’t going to stop. Unfortunately he bled early. I was still trying to knock him out with every shot. He took a lot of punishment.
> 
> *SMARTEST*
> 
> *All of them* (laughs): Because when they stepped in the ring with me, they already knew the deal: It was going to be a tough fight. They had to use their skills, their brain, their physical and mental attitude against me because I was very unorthodox. I could fight on the left-hand side and right-hand side. So they had to probably train harder to adapt to my style. But every fighter I fought, I never fought the same way. Each fight I had I was always in better condition than I was before.
> 
> *STRONGEST*
> 
> *Mugabi* and *Tony Sibson*: I remember seeing Tony Sibson at the weigh-in. This guy was strong. I remember when he hit me on the chest, he looked much stronger and bigger than me, and he’s supposed to be a middleweight. Mugabi, I believe he put on more weight before the fight. I could feel his body against me. He felt like a light heavyweight, he didn’t feel like a middleweight. When he threw punches, they were all deadly, very hard punches. This guy felt like a light heavyweight to me, so I had to wear him down, to take away some of that strength.
> 
> *BEST PUNCHER*
> 
> *John Mugabi* and *Hearns*: Because they came to fight. They came to take my title from me. Mugabi hit me with an uppercut. It didn’t hurt, but it was a hard punch, and I learned something from that. I had to regroup and come up with a different strategy. Also, with Tommy Hearns, he hit me with one good right hand, a good shot. I knew then that was his hardest punch, and I wanted more. I got more aggressive. I realised I had to keep the pressure on him, make him move and make him throw that right hand so he would leave an opening for me.
> 
> *BOXING SKILLS*
> 
> *Duran*: I would still say Roberto Duran. I loved that fight the most because between the both of us it brought out our skill, our talent. For me wanting to defend my title, for him wanting the fourth title, I mean it became a cat and mouse game. I enjoyed that fight, it was exciting.
> 
> *BEST OVERALL*
> 
> *Duran*: I would say Roberto Duran was very experienced, plus he was a three-time world champion when I fought him. I gave him the opportunity to win a fourth, which didn’t happen (laughs).


https://www.ringtv.com/532711-best-faced-marvelous-marvin-hagler/

What a legend. Arguably THE Middleweight G.O.A.T.

I am not shocked to see that he's still very upset with Mr. Leonard :mj


----------



## Overcomer

Hagler vs Mugabi - brutal fight, esp rd 6.

I would've loved to see how a fight between Hagler and Monzon would've gone down - they just missed each other.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Overcomer said:


> Hagler vs Mugabi - brutal fight, esp rd 6.
> 
> I would've loved to see how a fight between Hagler and Monzon would've gone down - they just missed each other.


Now you both got me interested never seen this fight yet will check it out :grin2:


----------



## El Grappleador

I'm watching fight between Francisco "Bandido" Vargas VS Rod Salka.

The curious detail of this combat was Salka bragged "America First" Ideology as psychologic game. He wore The Wall on his trunk on red and blue. But "Bandido" didn't feel intimidated and knocked out "Lightning" ending 6th round.

Adios, "Canelo". Hola, "Bandido".


----------



## Carter84

I just found this ladies, gentlemans, smart foxes and cool cats. My fav is 11th Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Stormbringer

Floyd not number 1?! What fuckery is this?!

But in all seriousness, I'm just glad Marciano is NOT on top of the list. :draper2


----------



## Damien

:lol


----------



## Slickback

[YOUTUBE]HdNQJZkX[/YOUTUBE]



Lmao pretty good


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Theuk said:


> I just found this ladies, gentlemans, smart foxes and cool cats. My fav is 11th Manny Pacquiao


It depends on what criteria they're using to define greatness I guess, but when it comes to pure skill I dont think HWs can rank all that highly because the talent pool is always smaller than other divisions which in turn tends to lower the overall skill level. 

Floyd is obviously way too low, he might not be all that entertaining to watch but in terms of ability and drawing power hes clearly top 5. Guys like Whittaker, Hopkins, Pryor and Arguello should be higher too imo.


----------



## Slickback

QWhat a comeback by Amir Khan!!!!


----------



## Slickback

Canelo/GGG rematch was suppose to be today :mj2


----------



## Joel

Well that should end the pretty rubbish Haye comeback. Beating 2 or 3 scrubs on channel Dave and then being stopped twice by a cruiserweight. Quite the embarrassment.


----------



## Unorthodox

Well clearly Haye has been finished since that shoulder injury but credit to Bellew that was clinical, he completely outclassed him with his counter punches and speed advantage. And to be fair although hearing him talk is fucking tedious at times everything Bellew said in the buildup to these 2 fights was true. Hopefully Haye fucks off now and stops conning the British public.


----------



## Slickback

What the fuck its like he went straight from the end of first fight to this fight. Time to call it quits


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

GGG looked about as bad as you could possibly look while still stopping your opponent in round 2 lol. He got tagged up a lot. Hope it was just an off night or him not respecting his opponents power. At 36 you just never know when the downslide will begin. 

Haye looked terrible, if Bellew can rock him like that at this point just imagine what someone with legitimate HW power could do. It sucks because Haye is a big name in England and if his comeback had gone better there would have been some money domestic fights available. The guy is beyond done though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I totally forgot Lomachenko fight was coming up so soon. Can’t wait :avit:


----------



## Erik.

Loma-Lina this weekend :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Looked like it would be a blowout early, Linares is making it a fight now. ESPN commentators are nervous af :ha


----------



## Erik.

Lomachenko is something else.

3 weight world champion in just 12 fights.


----------



## Dragonballfan

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Lomachenko is something else.
> 
> 3 weight world champion in just 12 fights.


He was great early but it appears his power is less than it was in his lower weight classes, He might want to think about not moving up anymore. :hmm:

Great body shot though I didn't even see it hit at first :avit:


Bring on Lomachenko vs. Garcia :fuckyeah


----------



## Erik.

Dragonballfan said:


> He was great early but it appears his power is less than it was in his lower weight classes, He might want to think about not moving up anymore. :hmm:
> 
> Great body shot though I didn't even see it hit at first :avit:
> 
> 
> Bring on Lomachenko vs. Garcia :fuckyeah


Wouldn't mind a Linares re-match to be honest.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What the fuck, the scorecards were one for Linares, one for Lomachenko and 1 draw at the time of stoppage. Some shady shit there Even though I agree it was close :hmm:


----------



## Slickback

Jesus that fight was amazing, my jaw dropped when Loma got dropped. Both guys are legends.


I think Loma should spend some more time at this weight before moving up any more


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Loma/Linares fight was superb. Loma getting dropped was pretty shocking but he came back well, best in the world right now for sure and one of the best ever.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Great analysis by Bradley, I agree going to 140 to fight Garcia might be too big a jump right now. If he does want to do that maybe 1-2 more fights at this weight at first to get adjusted to it.


----------



## Stormbringer

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Lomachenko is something else. 3 weight world champion in just 12 fights.


Not too hard, weight classes in boxing are only separated by 3 pounds.... :mj

Saw the match while watching UFC and Bellator at B-Dubs. Damn that was entertaining. Was thinking "Phantom Punch," but on the replay I saw the liver shot that killed him after a delayed reaction.


----------



## Rankles75

Shocking performance from Lee Selby. I know both cuts were caused by clashes of heads, but he was outboxed throughout and embarrassingly easy to hit. That’s the Frampton fight on the back burner for him now, which may be a blessing in disguise on this showing...


----------



## Slickback

Got Badou Jack via decision


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Badou/Adonis turned into a barnburner in the 2nd half. Draw seemed pretty fair.


----------



## Dragonballfan

We got Jeff Horn vs. Crawford this saturday guys. I literally cannot see any way Horn wins with his boxing, only if the refs gift him a decision.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yeah Crawford should win comfortably. I think hes only like half a step behind Loma as the p4p best boxer on the planet atm.


Tyson Furys comeback this weekend too. Not the most impressive opponent but I guess Fury is allowed a warm up considering the long lay off. Hopefully he looks sharp and by early next year hes ready to mix it up with the AJs and Wilders.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Yeah Crawford should win comfortably. I think hes only like half a step behind Loma as the p4p best boxer on the planet atm.
> 
> 
> Tyson Furys comeback this weekend too. Not the most impressive opponent but I guess Fury is allowed a warm up considering the long lay off. Hopefully he looks sharp and by early next year hes ready to mix it up with the AJs and Wilders.


Didn't Fury say he wants like 3 or 4 opponents this year to get ready to go after one of them? Expect most if not all to be tomato cans :kobe


By the way why isn't anyone promoting Crawford vs Horn? I haven't seen any promotion anywhere the last couple weeks you would think they'd want to make a bigger deal out of this but its been too quiet :Wat?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Didn't Fury say he wants like 3 or 4 opponents this year to get ready to go after one of them? Expect most if not all to be tomato cans :kobe
> 
> 
> By the way why isn't anyone promoting Crawford vs Horn? I haven't seen any promotion anywhere the last couple weeks you would think they'd want to make a bigger deal out of this but its been too quiet :Wat?


I think after Seferi guys like Whyte, Breazeale or Bellew would be reasonable opponents for him. Its hard to gauge exactly where Fury fits right now, hes got the size and skills to outbox Wilder or AJ but he lacks power and theres no telling what kind of shape he'll be in after what hes done to his body in the last few years. 

And yeah, the lack of hype for Crawford/Horn sucks. Its one of the bigger matches this year and Crawford is a joy to watch, one of my favourite active fighters for sure.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

A new challenger enters the HW division 






Could be a game changer...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

On a serious note, Whyte/Parker announced for July 28. Good fight that makes sense for both.


----------



## taker1986

What an absolute bullshit fight that was. wouldn't surprise me if this was fixed between them.


----------



## Rankles75

Fury and his circus need to fuck off into obscurity...


----------



## Dragonballfan

And we got trolls who kept saying Fury would beat AJ and Wilder :ha


----------



## GS1981

I'm still unsure wether Fury would beat them, no doubt hes the better boxer, hes not a KO artist, hes never really had his chin tested tho, that guy he fought tonight should not have even been in the heavyweight division let alone against a undefeated former world number 1 heavyweight.


----------



## Erik.

Crawford is the bollocks.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Crawford making easy work of Horn. Dominant performance. 


On a normal weekend Furys fight would have been the biggest train wreck in combat sports, luckily for him CM Punk was fighting too. Gotta say though, as cringeworthy as it was, I dont think it was necessarily a definitive "haha AJ or Wilder would kill him" moment. He had ring rust, zero respect for his opponent and clearly isnt anywhere near target shape yet. It was basically a guy who had ballooned up to 400+lbs and only went back to training a few months ago showboating against a nobody, in his first fight since 2015. It'll take a few more months getting into shape and a few more fights against better competition before we can really see where hes at.


----------



## Slickback

So glad I didn't even know Fury was fighting, otherwise I might have tuned in


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006296747151273984

:bjpenn Surprised they are going to fight I figured they'd milk it too long but more power to both of them :mark: :mark:


Lets just see what Joshua has to say to this now


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007004678033305600

Oh shit it's back on guys surprised we getting this fight already thought Canelo and GoldenBoy would try to delay this another year


----------



## HoHo

Happy as fuck to hear that news. I thought GGG beat Canelo in their first fight, no excuses either way I wanna see these two beat the crap outta each other and I'm pulling for GGG even more this time around.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Glad the Canelo side didnt try to wait it out longer in the hope that age would catch up to GGG first.


----------



## Chan Hung

Just a thought, i hope/wish they come out with a ps4 boxing game 

Been way too long..


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

MVP crushing a can in boxing last night. I dont think his style is suited for boxing though, hes a very high level MMA striker but if you take away the kicks and knees in a pure boxing context hes basically just got that big lunging spear right hand, usually thrown without a set up and if the other guy sloppily overcommits to something. Its not going to work against higher level guys. His jab should be a lot sharper for a rangy boxer too. 

Joe Joyce has potential but at 32 and only 5-0 as a pro he really needs to get a move on if he wants to mix it up with the top guys before age catches up to him.


----------



## Blackbeard

Man what I would give to see Errol Spence Jr. vs. Terence Crawford. That would be a clash for the ages.


----------



## Slickback

Pleasssse GGG knock this fuck out


----------



## Dragonballfan

Chan Hung said:


> Just a thought, i hope/wish they come out with a ps4 boxing game
> 
> Been way too long..


We defo need a new fight night game, it's been like what 5-6 years since the last one


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm vaguely optimistic that we will see a new boxing game in the next couple of years. It feels like the sport is in the midst of a resurgence so it'd be a good time for it.


----------



## MOX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010230665177022464


----------



## Blackbeard

I keep telling y'all that I am not convinced Eddie Hearn wants to put Anthony Joshua in the ring with Deontay Wilder. Well, now it's becoming pretty transparent........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011675741568634880
There's always next year I suppose but I get the feeling Eddie will prioritise a Tyson Fury fight next.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011739777366777856
:damn


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I keep telling y'all that I am not convinced Eddie Hearn wants to put Anthony Joshua in the ring with Deontay Wilder. Well, now it's becoming pretty transparent........


I have mixed feelings about this really. I have no doubts that Hearn wants to ride the money train as long as he can, but at the same time Joshua doesnt exactly come across like a ducker considering hes fought better competition than Wilder in half as many fights. Hes beaten 3 of the current top 10 in the division, stepped up to Wlad pretty early on in his career and signed to fight Pulev who was iirc top 5 ranked but it fell through. Povetkin is currently #3 and a pretty dangerous opponent too. 

Wilder obviously seems much more eager for that fight and that fight alone (so are the fans of course) but thats because he has less to lose and needs that fight more than Joshua does.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Wilder called his ass out big time there :ha


But yeah Hearn wants Joshua as far away from Wilder as possible :no:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Wilder called his ass out big time there :ha
> 
> 
> But yeah Hearn wants Joshua as far away from Wilder as possible :no:


Depends who you believe I suppose. Hearn says the $50 million offer from team Wilder never happened and insists Wilder has been offered 15 million to fight AJ at Wembley in September but hasn't signed it. Obviously team Wilder say that is a load of bs

Not sure who i believe tbh


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rowdy Yates said:


> Depends who you believe I suppose. Hearn says the $50 million offer from team Wilder never happened and insists Wilder has been offered 15 million to fight AJ at Wembley in September but hasn't signed it. Obviously team Wilder say that is a load of bs
> 
> Not sure who i believe tbh


Normally I'd call BS on Wilder straight away but it's clear he's wanted this fight for a while and has gone on record multiple times stating he'd fight in the UK, meanwhile on the otherside you got Hearn who's glad to just milk the cashcow and not worry about anything else


Fans will only care so much before they start ignoring them


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> Normally I'd call BS on Wilder straight away but it's clear he's wanted this fight for a while and has gone on record multiple times stating he'd fight in the UK, meanwhile on the otherside you got Hearn who's glad to just milk the cashcow and not worry about anything else
> 
> 
> Fans will only care so much before they start ignoring them


I would normally call bs on Hearn straight away but not sure on this one. One thing I do know is Wilder needs AJ a lot more than aj needs him. Joshua probably earned more in his last fight than Deontay has his entire career. AJ is massive over hear and and I don't think a loss to Wilder would do that much damage to milking that cashcow. You are not wrong though.Only so much bs people will accept before interest dwindles


----------



## Damien

Rowdy Yates said:


> Depends who you believe I suppose. Hearn says the $50 million offer from team Wilder never happened and insists Wilder has been offered 15 million to fight AJ at Wembley in September but hasn't signed it. Obviously team Wilder say that is a load of bs
> 
> Not sure who i believe tbh


Yeah I got to agree big time here, I am getting to the same stage we had with Floyd/Manny we want it so bad that it never happens and when it does its not as good as it could've been.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013786957888086018


----------



## Blackbeard

James DeGale has vacated his IBF title.

https://www.boxingscene.com/james-degale-vacates-ibf-title-no-jose-uzcategui-fight--129667


----------



## Damien

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> James DeGale has vacated his IBF title.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/james-degale-vacates-ibf-title-no-jose-uzcategui-fight--129667


To pursue a fight with BJS or Groves but the talk is Eubank Jr! Crazy!


----------



## Slickback

Damien said:


> Yeah I got to agree big time here, I am getting to the same stage we had with Floyd/Manny we want it so bad that it never happens and when it does its not as good as it could've been.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013786957888086018


Same thing Bellator is on right? Interesting


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn sounds personal now, hopefully they go all out like Pacman and Marquez in their 4th fight :avit: :avit:


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014803704342511617
Money!


----------



## Blackbeard

Just goes to show you how much the Boxing landscape has changed when the Heavyweight Champion of the World has no interest, desire or need to fight in America. Why bother with Madison Square Garden or the T Mobile Arena when you can constantly sell out Football Stadiums in the UK?



Damien said:


> To pursue a fight with BJS or Groves but the talk is Eubank Jr! Crazy!


To be fair to James DeGale he's now reached that stage in his career where he should be more concerned about filling up his pension fund than taking fights with tricky mandatories.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014803704342511617
> Money!


That fight in April better be against Wilder or else they lost my interest


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> That fight in April better be against Wilder or else they lost my interest


In reality it should be because he should get through Povetkin


----------



## Slickback

https://sivpost.com/vitali-klitschko-and-lennox-lewis-will-hold-an-exhibition-fight-in-kiev/6489/


Lewis/Vitali II to happen before Wilder/Joshua :haha


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Kaizen said:


> https://sivpost.com/vitali-klitschko-and-lennox-lewis-will-hold-an-exhibition-fight-in-kiev/6489/
> 
> 
> Lewis/Vitali II to happen before Wilder/Joshua :haha



That Lewis Vitali fight was brutal. Lennox underestimated him big time and nearly paid the ultimate price. Only lasted about 6 rounds as I remember but it was a total war


----------



## Blackbeard

Just remembered Manny Pacquiao is fighting Lucas Matthysse this weekend :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Daniel Jacobs vs. Sergiy Derevyanchenko to fight sometime during October on HBO for the vacant IBF Middleweight title.

https://www.boxingscene.com/jacobs-vs-derevyanchenko-done-deal-fight-october--129833


----------



## MOX

Kaizen said:


> https://sivpost.com/vitali-klitschko-and-lennox-lewis-will-hold-an-exhibition-fight-in-kiev/6489/
> 
> 
> Lewis/Vitali II to happen before Wilder/Joshua :haha












:hmm:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

FUN! said:


> :hmm:


The last exhibition boxing match i remember Drago killed Apollo


----------



## Blackbeard

Billy Joe Saunders has been ordered to fight Demetrius Andrade by the WBO. I could see him vacating here, that's not an easy mandatory.


----------



## Slickback

Excited for this Manny/lucas fight!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shit Lucas looked so ass out there :kobe


sounds like they actually want to put Pacquiao against someone good, not sure if that's in his best interest though


----------



## Slickback

FUCK YEA PACMAN


----------



## HoHo

Yeah Manny had Lucas off balance all night and early on he displayed his dominance out there. Even when Lucas got in a solid shot, Manny would put up the combos and Lucas couldn't handle it. Lucas didn't want no more of Pacquiao and you see it when he spits out his Mouth Piece.


----------



## Wakacool

Hope he retires after this. He's too old now. Maybe Mayweather II for that last big payday, maybe Khan for that former stablemate thing, maybe Loma for that passing of the torch. Anyway, congratulations Pacman.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I think loma would be way too fast for pac, and why on earth would he jump more weight classes so soon after moving up. He'd be smarter to stay in his current weight class for now and get 1-2 more fights before moving up


Crawford, Thurman, and Spence could be too much for Pac but money talks so we'll see...


----------



## Blackbeard

Joshua seemed genuinely annoyed. Povetkin just standing there all stoically


----------



## Blackbeard

https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-world-boxing-super-series-season-2-fighters-face-off--130146


----------



## Slickback

I know this is garbage but can't believe they got Johnny Nelson to do this :lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Usyk saying he will fight Bellew at HW.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Mikey Garcia is fighting tomorrow looks like a decent scrap


----------



## Slickback

Thoughts on Whyte/Parker?




Can't decide between parker decision or Whyte KO.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Blackbeard

How on Earth does Robert Easter make Lightweight? :done

I'd be excited about Whyte vs. Parker but unfortunately Eddie Hearn & Sky Sports have decided to put it on Box Office for some bizarre reason. All that money from DAZN yet Eddie still wants to milk the British public for every penny :no:


----------



## Jaxx

DC said:


> How on Earth does Robert Easter make Lightweight? :done
> 
> I'd be excited about Whyte vs. Parker but unfortunately Eddie Hearn & Sky Sports have decided to put it on Box Office for some bizarre reason. All that money from DAZN yet Eddie still wants to milk the British public for every penny :no:


Why would that make you less excited? You can still watch it, if you know what I mean :cena5


----------



## Blackbeard

Jaxx said:


> Why would that make you less excited? You can still watch it, if you know what I mean :cena5


But I wanna watch it on my glorious 55" 4K TV not some dodgy stream on a laptop :mj2


----------



## Jaxx

DC said:


> But I wanna watch it on my glorious 55" 4K TV not some dodgy stream on a laptop :mj2


There are ways of making that happen :Tripslick

All it takes is a small cost for long term viewing.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jaxx said:


> There are ways of making that happen :Tripslick
> 
> All it takes is a small cost for long term viewing.


----------



## Unorthodox

I'm hoping Whyte can do the business tonight and get that next mandatory shot against Wilder, He should already be the mandatory challenger because he's actually ranked number 1 but there's some corruption going on behind the scenes. I have learned to love the guy since the Joshua fight a few years ago some of the stuff he comes out with is hilarious and he had Parker rattled during the gloves are off.


----------



## Carter84

Two good fighters with something to prove White that he's mandatory challenger to wilder and Parker to prove tha he has what it takes to be considered a top fighter , it will go 12 rounds unless white or Parker hit that's tko which I don't see either doing it will go the judges score card hopefully white can do enough as Parker proved against AJ he can take a good punch and still remain on his feet , I'm gutted as a few friends were going but I'd rather save my money for my new flat , still I'll get regular updates off them so that's not so bad

Wilder v Joshua is what the fans want, then when AJ beats The Juiced up guy he's facing , it's time wilder stopped talking the talk and let's see if can walk the walk, if he does beat wilder AJ v T.Fury would be the biggest draw since Tyson v Lewis in the heavyweight division, 

Peace y'all.


----------



## Overcomer

Thinking Parker will get it done.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whyte/Parker is a total coin flip for me, I really couldnt pick a winner.

Great undercard so far. Nice to see Dave Allen get the KO, he really needed that.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Why does Hearn persist in putting this Katie Taylor fights so high on cards. Honestly it draws the energy out of the crowd. Nobody gives a shit about women boxing. On a PPV as well. Fucking idiot


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This Chisora/Takam war!


----------



## Blackbeard

This is great! A gruelling war.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nicely done by Chisora. He's finally secured that signature win, and he did it in a fantastic fight in a spectacular way. Good for you son roud


----------



## Slickback

Whyte with the lead atm iMO


----------



## Slickback

*OHHHH MY GODDDDDDDD THAT WAS FUCKIGN INSANE*


----------



## Blackbeard

Fantastic gruelling fight. Parker came so close to giving us a dramatic ending.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That last minute drama! I think Whyte getting the nod was fair still. 

Hes a nice guy, but, good hand speed aside, I always thought Parker was the most overrated of the highly touted current gen HWs tbh. I think Whyte has his ceiling too, AJ has his number imo and I can see Wilder and Povetkin beating him as well. He'd have a good shot at Fury these days though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Sky sports really need to sort the commentating out because it a absolute disgrace. Bellew had Whyte 10 rounds up going into the 12th :lmao. The referee was terrible also. Whyte was fighting so dirty and he did nothing. Constantly punching the back of the head, holding whenever they were up close and was allowed to get away with it. Carl Froch has not got the slightest clue what he is going on about. I had Whyte winning but only just. Take away the head butt knock down in the 2nd and there was very little in it. Very poor fight in terms of quality.Wilder will wipe the floor with Whyte


----------



## Blackbeard

For all my bitching about this being on PPV it actually ended up being value for my money 8*D


----------



## Slickback

Wilder vs Whyte next surely


----------



## Blackbeard

Kaizen said:


> Wilder vs Whyte next surely


Please no. Just give me Joshua vs. Wilder in April :mj2

Whyte can face the winner though.


----------



## Blackbeard

Garcia vs. Easter is about to start.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Shit, didnt realise Ortiz was fighting ...



Kaizen said:


> Wilder vs Whyte next surely


I really hope not. AJ/Wilder NEEDS to happen, and soon. I dont want anything to stall or derail it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Awesome fights. Delighted for Katie. Didn't think she'd get it done to be honest.


----------



## Jaxx

_British former world heavyweight champion Tyson Fury says a deal to fight Deontay Wilder is "almost done".

Fury made his return to boxing after a 32-month absence with an easy victory over Sefer Seferi last month.

The 29-year-old is set to fight Italian Francesco Pianeta on 18 August and said a bout with America's WBC title holder Wilder could follow in December.

"I'll flatten him first and then Wilder, let's dance," said Fury in a post on social media.

Fury stunned Wladimir Klitschko to land the WBA, IBF and WBO world titles in 2015 before being suspended in 2016 amid "anti-doping and medical issues" and accepting a backdated two-year ban.

He says he will not be complacent about the Pianeta bout, and views him as the ideal opponent to use as preparation for a fight with Wilder.

"I am a man of my word, and if I say I'll fight, I will fight you," he added.

"Negotiations are very strong and we're almost done with this deal."_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/45009647

:cenaooh


----------



## Luis Fernando

Dillian Whyte vs Joseph Parker looked like a fixed fight to me. Too dodgy!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jaxx said:


> _British former world heavyweight champion Tyson Fury says a deal to fight Deontay Wilder is "almost done".
> 
> Fury made his return to boxing after a 32-month absence with an easy victory over Sefer Seferi last month.
> 
> The 29-year-old is set to fight Italian Francesco Pianeta on 18 August and said a bout with America's WBC title holder Wilder could follow in December.
> 
> "I'll flatten him first and then Wilder, let's dance," said Fury in a post on social media.
> 
> Fury stunned Wladimir Klitschko to land the WBA, IBF and WBO world titles in 2015 before being suspended in 2016 amid "anti-doping and medical issues" and accepting a backdated two-year ban.
> 
> He says he will not be complacent about the Pianeta bout, and views him as the ideal opponent to use as preparation for a fight with Wilder.
> 
> "I am a man of my word, and if I say I'll fight, I will fight you," he added.
> 
> "Negotiations are very strong and we're almost done with this deal."_
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/45009647
> 
> :cenaooh


He is nowhere near ready for Wilder at this stage. Looks like he needs at least a year and 3+ fights to build up to a fight like that. If it was the Fury of 3 years ago i'd probably slightly favour him over Wilder, but theres been a lot of rust and self inflicted physical decline since then.


----------



## Blackbeard

Wilder's camp has confirmed talks are happening.

https://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-manager-confirms-negotiations-tyson-fury-fight--130456

Fury showing he's got bigger balls than Joshua.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What Fury is retarded af, he needs at least 2 more tuneup fights to be anywhere near in his prime ring shape. Without that he gasses early and Wilder knocks him the fuck out :avit:


----------



## Unorthodox

Fury talks way too much, I dont believe a word he says anymore. Back when he was at his best at least he spoke the truth now he's just trying to grab headlines.


----------



## Overcomer

I remember when Vitali Klitschko came out of retirement to fight Sam. Peter and people were all like Vitali's inactivity and injuries are going to allow Peter to give him a good hiding. Lolllll What I am basically getting at is withhold your judgement until we see how he comes in and does against Pianeta. If Fury is able to shed the weight and have close to the same mobility he once had he has enough to slap Wilder around the ring.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Unorthodox said:


> Fury talks way too much, I dont believe a word he says anymore. Back when he was at his best at least he spoke the truth now he's just trying to grab headlines.


Gotta give both props though, if this fight goes through and makes huge money then they just proved they don't need AJ, Hearn probably crying right now :ha


----------



## Unorthodox

Dragonballfan said:


> Gotta give both props though, if this fight goes through and makes huge money then they just proved they don't need AJ, Hearn probably crying right now :ha


I would love to see this fight happen though due to the varying styles I think Fury has all the tools to frustrate Wilder for 12 rounds because even though he's awkward and clumsy he's proven time and time again he's very fucking hard to hit clean and he could easily outpoint most fighters in the top 15, but if Wilder lands that brutal right hand I can't see Fury surviving it. There's just something about Warren I don't trust though he's a slippery cunt who's probably just trying to build hype which is what he claims Hearn has been doing with this whole Joshua/Wilder debacle. its a bit of a coincidence how all this comes out after that epic Matchroom card on Saturday as well.


----------



## Overcomer

Unorthodox said:


> I would love to see this fight happen though due to the varying styles I think Fury has all the tools to frustrate Wilder for 12 rounds because even though he's awkward and clumsy he's proven time and time again he's very fucking hard to hit clean and he could easily outpoint most fighters in the top 15, but if Wilder lands that brutal right hand I can't see Fury surviving it. There's just something about Warren I don't trust though he's a slippery cunt who's probably just trying to build hype which is what he claims Hearn has been doing with this whole Joshua/Wilder debacle. its a bit of a coincidence how all this comes out after that epic Matchroom card on Saturday as well.


People counted him out too early. Gypsy King just has to get back in shape and get the rust off and he'll be good to go.


----------



## Overcomer

Sergey Kovalev fights today


----------



## Dragonballfan

Holy fuck did not expect Kovalev to lose especially by KO :wow


----------



## Slickback

Holy shit just saw the knockout now. wow


----------



## Unorthodox

Kovalev is done, Obviously those 2 ward fights have knocked the stuffing out of him. To be honest I dont think he did enough in those 2 fights to try and win so he's only got himself to blame.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good card tonight. It'll be interesting to see if Fury is looking any sharper than he did in the Seferi fight. Hes gonna have to get his shit together real fast if hes getting in there with Wilder this year. At least he isnt fighting a 40 year old cruiserweight this time.


----------



## Rankles75

Tyson Fury sums up today’s Heavyweight scene pretty well. Tbh, it wouldn’t even surprise me if he beat Wilder, who’s a windmill punching hype machine...


----------



## Irish Jet

Fury looked okay. Hope he was just trying to get rounds in, which would make sense. He's still a long way from the guy in Dusseldorf.

Very intriguing fight. Love how much shade they'll both throw at Joshua in the buildup. :lol


----------



## Slickback

Fury/Wilder is on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fury looked much, much better than he did in the Seferi fight. Light on his feet, good speed and kept up the volume for 10 rds without fading. I originally didnt think he could be ready for Wilder anytime soon but considering the progress hes made in the last 2 months he might just manage it. 

His lack of power is really his achilles heel. If it wasnt for that I couldnt see anyone in the current division having much of a chance against him. But he pretty much has to outbox you for a decision, which gives guys with power plenty of time to land that one big game changing shot.


----------



## famicommander

Fury is shot. Should have got that bum out of there in the 10th.

He doesn't throw enough, he has no power, he has no stamina, and has no chin. He was overrated to begin with, too. He just caught Wlad when Wlad was shot, and even then Fury only landed 9 punches per round against a completely stationary target.

If a blown up cruiser and a heavyweight journeyman scrub could floor Fury BEFORE he went on his 3 year cocaine/booze/Twinkies binge, what's Wilder going to do?

















Fury will be lucky if he isn't taken out of the ring on a stretcher when he fights Wilder.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Tbh, i'm starting to get the feeling that Fury is going make Wilder look a fool in an ugly, messy snoozest that pretty much instakills any resurgence of American interest in the HW division.


----------



## Slickback

Early prediction is Wilder KO


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

So this is happening tomorrow. Totally forgot about it till this video. Apparently to see the fight you need to pay money unlike the last one. lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol yeah I only realised it yesterday. Like $10 or something.


----------



## Slickback

Did not expectKSI to weigh in at 84kg. Thought he'd be 80kg max. Looks to be in good shape too, his brother on the other hand....




I'll watch the replay lol


----------



## MOX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033168271963561985
I like the way he pretends to warm up, shaking his hands out etc (the Twitter thread has extra footage). :lol



EDIT: here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033169363476656129


----------



## Rankles75

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033168271963561985
> I like the way he pretends to warm up, shaking his hands out etc (the Twitter thread has extra footage). :lol


Still more entertaining than the Fury fight...


----------



## MOX

Rankles75 said:


> Still more entertaining than the Fury fight...


----------



## Rankles75

Anark said:


>


Never get tired of that one!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss




----------



## Blackbeard

There's rumblings going around that Eddie Hearn is trying hard to sign Manny Pacquiao. Even though he's past his prime this would still be a huge signing for Hearn and DAZN for that matter, there's still a lot of interest in a showdown between Manny and Amir Khan. There's also Kell Brook as well but weight might be an issue there.


----------



## Slickback

Eddie Hearn should sign Logan Paul


----------



## Unorthodox

Are people really interested in KSI vs Logan Paul? The fact you have to pay for the fight will put a lot of people off watching the fight so to hear them talking about getting a billion views is just ridiculous.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was a fun card tbf. Not much skill on display but some good balls to the wall scraps.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Unorthodox said:


> Are people really interested in KSI vs Logan Paul? The fact you have to pay for the fight will put a lot of people off watching the fight so to hear them talking about getting a billion views is just ridiculous.


I forgot and found some not so legal stream just at the beginning of their match. Just to spend some time but yeah some people worship these guys lol.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> That was a fun card tbf. Not much skill on display but some good balls to the wall scraps.


I heard Deji lost. How was it? stoppage or by points?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I heard Deji lost. How was it? stoppage or by points?


They threw in the towel a few rounds in. He was getting outclassed and tagged up a lot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thought I'd give it a watch for free on twitch, fuck paying for that.

Millions of cry babies saying it was rigged :lol that was the most blatant boxing draw I've ever seen.


----------



## Slickback

Unorthodox said:


> Are people really interested in KSI vs Logan Paul? The fact you have to pay for the fight will put a lot of people off watching the fight so to hear them talking about getting a billion views is just ridiculous.


12 year old pricks


----------



## D-FRY

I can't stand Fury, but he will box Wilder's head off unfortunately. Wilder is a hitter, not a boxer. His defensive boxing is almost non-existent. See Eric Molina vs Deontay Wilder, if you doubt what I'm saying. Molina is a very poor boxer but managed to take him rounds. Tyson Fury has ten times more ability and skill and it pains me to say that.

Wladmir couldn't handle him, Wilder has no chance.


----------



## Irish Jet

It's too early for Fury IMO. I'm not convinced he'll ever get back to his peak but he still would have been better off waiting.

He's got balls and it would be a spectacular win but his huge strength at HW has been his skill and stamina and I can see the latter being a problem.


----------



## D-FRY

Fully agree on it being to early for him. He should have been looking at fights like Parker/Whyte and get that build going. This Wilder fight is win/win for Fury though it's a clever bit of business by Warren. He wins then he's a world champion, if he looses he's still about three domestic fights that will pay big.

Yup Wilder in terms of fitness is a whole other level. Wilder will have do what nobody else has though and he'll hafta KO Fury for the win, zero chance he wins if it goes the distance. I can see Fury fighting on the front foot from round three onwards, everybody knows Wilder has no defensive boxing skill! He does however hit harder than the majority of them, will be a real interesting fight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Alright_Mate said:


> Thought I'd give it a watch for free on twitch, fuck paying for that.
> 
> Millions of cry babies saying it was rigged :lol that was the most blatant boxing draw I've ever seen.


I watched it on Twitch as well :lol I don't know too much about all these YouTube "celebrities", but from what I've seen from them, I can't stand Logan and Jake Paul. Just seem like fuckwits of the highest order, so figured it'd be fun to see them get smacked around. Imagine my disappointment tuning in to see them wearing headgear. 

Begrudgingly, I have to admit Logan Paul kinda impressed me. Between this and seeing him in American Ninja Warrior, he's actually a decent athlete, and seemed to take this boxing match seriously.

I'm not much of a boxing fan, every time I get drawn in for a big fight- Mayweather vs. Pacquiao, Mayweather vs. McGregor, Green vs. Mundine in Australia- it never lives up to the hype for me. MMA has a lot more action for my tastes. But Paul and KSI- probably due to their lack of experience- fought a lot more violent and aggressive than the few boxing fights I've seen from the elite. Some good fun with the Youtubers.


----------



## D-FRY

Watch Lomachenko/Linares or Warrington/Selby then tell me UFC is better. Mayweather/Pac was at the very least 10 years too late. Mayweather/McGregor was an absolute joke from the minute it was announced. Love him or hate him, Mayweather is literally one of the greatest boxers of all time. Would you classify Connor vs Floyd as potentially a close fight in the octagon? Would you hell. It was always going to be the same in a boxing ring. 

I didn't buy KSI/Logan and i don't plan on watching it. It shouldn't even be discussed in here! You wouldn't discuss Gateshead vs Newport in the premiership thread.


----------



## Slickback

Fury relies on his awkwardness a lot, but there's another guy who is also unconventional and packs a lot more power.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm not much of a boxing fan, every time I get drawn in for a big fight- Mayweather vs. Pacquiao, Mayweather vs. McGregor, Green vs. Mundine in Australia- it never lives up to the hype for me. MMA has a lot more action for my tastes. But Paul and KSI- probably due to their lack of experience- fought a lot more violent and aggressive than the few boxing fights I've seen from the elite. Some good fun with the Youtubers.


Theres a lot of great action packed boxing matches happening fairly regularly. Problem is Floyd was the one getting casual fans to tune in most of the time (as well as being acknowledged as the best boxer) but his fights are usually boring unless you have an appreciation for his style, and people tend to judge boxing as a whole by that. It'd be like if Jon Fitch was the biggest name in MMA and p4p no1.


----------



## Blackbeard

People posting about that YouTube garbage in here :no:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres a lot of great action packed boxing matches happening fairly regularly. Problem is Floyd was the one getting casual fans to tune in most of the time (as well as being acknowledged as the best boxer) but his fights are usually boring unless you have an appreciation for his style, and people tend to judge boxing as a whole by that. It'd be like if Jon Fitch was the biggest name in MMA and p4p no1.


Great little explanation, thanks for that, makes a lot of sense. I'm a big MMA fan and have disliked the vast majority of Fitch fights I've seen, so that hit home for me.

What are some of the boxers that have that more exciting style? The only names I've really seen in the media are Canelo, GGG and Anthony Joshua, how do they go?

Sorry for upsetting anyone by bringing up the Youtube fight. Just saw a lot of social media posts about it and figured this was the place to mention it. Maybe better suited to the Entertainment section.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rookie of the Year said:


> What are some of the boxers that have that more exciting style? The only names I've really seen in the media are Canelo, GGG and Anthony Joshua, how do they go?


Those 3 are usually entertaining although GGG/Canelo was underwhelming and Joshua has been uncharacteristically meh in his last 2 fights. Generally they are hard hitting destroyers though.

Theres tons of entertaining fighters at all levels tbh, it runs into the dozens. From elite guys like Lomachenko, Crawford, Wilder, Kovalev, Usyk, Ortiz etc etc all the way through to undercard journeymen like Dave Allen. 

Some fights from this year worth checking out -

Wilder/Ortiz (modern HW classic)
Lomachenko/Linares (Loma probably 1a p4p )
Crawford/Horn (Crawford is 1b)
Chisora/Takam (absolute war, Whyte/Parker on the same card was good too)
Povetkin/Price (short and wild, Povetkin is Joshuas next opponent)
Groves/Eubank jr
Usyks last two WBSS cruiserweight tournament fights 
Haye/Bellew 2 (watch the first fight from 2017 too)


Definitely check out Joshua/Wlad from last year as well, one of the best HW fights of the 21st century so far. Also the absolute life changing rd1 destruction Wilder unleashed on Stiverne late last year.


I think the problem with boxing compared to MMA is that its much more dispersed and decentralized, which makes it harder to follow.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oh yeah, I would definitely recommend checking out Motivedias Youtube channel too. Hands down the best boxing channel on YT imo and good for learning about the current scene.


----------



## Stormbringer

So I saw a commercial for Canelo vs GGG 2 and I'm just wondering, what are the odds of Adelaide Byrd returning to judge the sequel?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss




----------



## Slickback

Come on GGG, knock this juicehead out


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I worry that Canelo is going to catch GGG on the downslide, since hes 36. He hasnt really shown any significant signs of slowing down though and the first fight was only a year ago so hopefully it wont be the case. 



DX-Superkick said:


> So I saw a commercial for Canelo vs GGG 2 and I'm just wondering, what are the odds of Adelaide Byrd returning to judge the sequel?


She shouldnt be allowed within 5 miles of the arena.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lets GOOOO!!! :avit: :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The Canelo/GGG undercard is pretty good too. Lemieux/O'Sullivan, Chocolatito, Munguia etc.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Totally forgot this fight is coming up, should be a good one too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Totally forgot this fight is coming up, should be a good one too


Isnt Joe Joyce meant to be on that card too? I couldve sworn I saw someone mention it but it doesnt seem to be listed on Boxrec. Interested to see how he does. He has the tools to be a threat in the HW division but at 32 and only 5-0 hes gotta get a move on.

Looking forward to Kownacki/Martin on that card too. Should be a slugfest. Kownacki has crazy volume for a fat guy.


----------



## HoHo

^Damn I haven't kept up with the Schedules for Boxing lately mistake on me. Garcia vs Porter is a top flight bout there and Porter is going to beat Danny to death. Porter wanted Thurman for the longest time, after the fight with Thurman and Garcia he was following him around asking when you and I going to do this and Thurman really didn't give him an answer to fight him in the future. The winner faces Thurman I imagine and I can't wait for that marking on my Brain Calendar now.






I hioe GGG beats the shit outta Canelo and this coming from a Puerto Rican here.


----------



## Unorthodox

Looks like Tony Bellew is preparing to fight Usyk in November judging by his latest posts on social media. I think that's a fantastic fight to be honest and an actual genuine fight after the circus acts against Haye. If he can get the win and become the unified cruiserweight champ that would be a fantastic way to top off a great career.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

If Bellew wins that fight it'd be a huge upset. He is essentially a cruiserweight in terms of size, strength and punching power. The only weakness Usyk has at HW is him potentially getting outmuscled and outsized, technically hes on a different level.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Very close fight so far. Pretty good too :avit: :avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan

That last round was great. Looks like last 2 rounds will be crazy :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Havent seen the Garcia/Porter card yet but the Khan card was good. Vargas made Khan work harder than a lot of people predicted. Langford/Welborn was a great back and forth tear up too.


----------



## Erik.

Usyk vs. Bellew has now been confirmed :mark:

GGG/Canelo
Joshua/Povetkin
Groves/Smith
Usyk/Bellew
Loma/Pedraza

Between now and the end of the year. 

Plus we have Khabib/McGregor in the UFC too.


----------



## Slickback

GGG/Canelo totally just sneaked up on us, I feel like. 


LET'S GO TRIPLE G!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Erik.

RIP Enzo Calzaghe.

:mj2


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lets go guys :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Heart says clean KO by GGG round 8.


Head saying GGG by decision


----------



## Carter84

Triple G K.o s Canelo in the 11th round, how bloody lean was Canelo must of been of the peas , he was bigger last time now he is smaller wtf? One fight a year is shit for a fighter of his caliber and same with triple g one fight in a year , they both should be fighting a lot more, hopefully this is the last fight but I doubt it as there's far too much $ to make all round, was the purse split 50/50 or did triple g get more with being the unified champ of the division, I know billy joe Saunders has The Wbo title, I wonder after this fight there might be the possibility of one of them fighting him as he's a big test to either fighter.

Peace y'all.


----------



## HoHo

Well GGG did have a tuneup fight before this second fight with Canelo, it's Canelo who hasn't fought in a year. I say GGG did what he did earlier in the fight and Canelo will have his moments, but GGG wins by Split Decision to make a third fight.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...ather-says-rematch-manny-pacquiao-coming-year

It seems we might be having an rematch happening and I'm all for it especially if Pacman is healthy this time around.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The real Mexican warrior and legend putting Canelo to his place.


----------



## Unorthodox

Can't be arsed staying up until 4 in the morning to watch this fight, I will have to find a stream/download in the morning hopefully without finding out the result first. I think Canelo may surprise people with a dominant points decision although I hope Golovkin beats him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Damn I'm struggling to stay awake.

Hoping Chocolatito to produce a emphatic win.


----------



## HoHo

That KO Chocolatito put on Fuentes you would of thought his Soul came outta his body.


----------



## Erik.

Lets go GGG


----------



## Erik.

Ey!?

How the fuck has Canelo won that!?


----------



## Carter84

Wtf? ? ? Is this a ploy for a trilogy or I'm a being deceived by lack of sleep! A cheating peds user beats the no1 pound for pound boxer in the world oh there's just no fcking justice ! 

Triple g was up four fcking rounds , smh there should be a life time ban for cheats not just stupid suspensions , oh there will be outrage at this yet again when all is said and done a cheat wins ! Fck this I'm fuming!


----------



## Ace

Great Fight, Fuck Golden Boy and Canelo.

Lost both fights.


----------



## Ace

Erik. said:


> Ey!?
> 
> How the fuck has Canelo won that!?


 Golden Boy bought that decision, like the last one. Fucking disgusting.

GGG's fault for accepting the fight after the last decision, he needed the KO. No way he was going to get the decision.


----------



## Erik.

I'm even more amazed that anyone could give Canelo the last round :lol

What a horrible corrupt sport.


----------



## Ace

Erik. said:


> I'm even more amazed that anyone could give Canelo the last round :lol


 That was just obvious, everyone had GGG taking the last round.


----------



## Erik.

Vegas was literally offering 5/1 (-500) on Canelo AFTER the 12th round ffs. 

And not a single judge had GGG winning :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is it that whenever I check out the biggest fights in boxing I'm reminded that it's fake as shit?


----------



## Irish Jet

Never a robbery. Close fight. Had it a draw.

Bunch of salty cunts in this thread.


----------



## HoHo

Erik. said:


> I'm even more amazed that anyone could give Canelo the last round :lol
> 
> What a horrible corrupt sport.


Preach. The man had 90 fucking punches in Round 12 yet he loses the Round. 

This fight was very much like the last fight early on they were feeling each other out. I had it 2-2 after Round 4 and heading into Round 11 I had it 6-4 for GGG because he was loading up on Canelo and Canelo would get in a punch or two, but nothing like he was doing earlier in the fight. I would be unhappy like GGG was not doing an interview, he might not even do a Post Press Conference because he can only win at this point by KO or him offing Canelo before the fight because clearly the judging at times had been wonky.


----------



## TottiFan

It’s a robbery because in the end he only won due to a last round that everybody agrees Golovkin won. It absolutely stinks of corruption


----------



## RapShepard

I had it GGG could see a case for Canelo. GGG clearly won the last 3 so that sticks out most. Don't see a robbery though


----------



## Ace

Can GGG appeal the decision?

Man has been screwed twice. It was definitely close, but most had GGG taking it by 1 or 2 rounds.

I had it 115-113 to GGG with Canelo taking most of the earlier rounds and GGG finishing much stronger.


----------



## Irish Jet

Salty.

Cunts.


----------



## HoHo

Irish Jet said:


> Salty.
> 
> Cunts.


I wouldn't say anyone is salty like some Fortnite player when they get killed at the end. I think my problem to me Canelo looked good earlier and looked lost in the Championship Rounds. If I judge Canelo in this fight vs the first one he looked better to me throughout in the first fight. Canelo peaked in this fight by Round 7 or 8 and he got whopped to me the rest of the fight. I wouldn't be upset if Canelo put in that work and to me he didn't do enough to win it.


----------



## kimino

RapShepard said:


> I had it GGG could see a case for Canelo. GGG clearly won the last 3 so that sticks out most. Don't see a robbery though


Seriously this, too much casuals who watch 3 fights per year, or that dont know a thing about boxing, had GGG winning, but 3-4 rounds could have gone either way, Canelo worked GGG body well, and was the one who had the agression in this fight.

By no means robbery, a great great fight, that gets lost in the constant whining of some salty fans.


----------



## Slickback

Irish Jet said:


> Never a robbery. Close fight. Had it a draw.
> 
> Bunch of salty cunts in this thread.


I'd have to agree. 






Can everyone stop fucking whining for a sec, that was one of the greatest fights I have ever seen. Regardless of anything else 






I had GGG win 7-5. But It was closer than the first fight. The judge who gave round 12 to Canelo though


----------



## li/<o

I am mexican, and this shit was robbed. Triple G won this. If anything it should of been a tied, but I knew they were going to give it to golden boy protecting his ass. Just so lame how it ended honestly.


----------



## Ace

kimino said:


> Seriously this, too much casuals who watch 3 fights per year, or that dont know a thing about boxing, had GGG winning, but 3-4 rounds could have gone either way, Canelo worked GGG body well, and was the one who had the agression in this fight.
> 
> By no means robbery, a great great fight, that gets lost in the constant whining of some salty fans.


 It was close but there was no way Canelo won 7 rounds. I can see at worst, Canelo losing by 1. I can't see a draw.

This seemed like a result to set up for the future. Canelo losing wouldn't have been good for the future of boxing.

Canelo was definitely the aggressor eary in the fight working the body and getting the bigger shots, but GGG came back in the latter rounds and took it IMO. Think 6 or 7 rounds in I was thinking GGG would need the KO to take it as Canelo was running away with it. GGG took a few rounds late and started to come up with the cleaner and stronger shots.


----------



## RapShepard

kimino said:


> Seriously this, too much casuals who watch 3 fights per year, or that dont know a thing about boxing, had GGG winning, but 3-4 rounds could have gone either way, Canelo worked GGG body well, and was the one who had the agression in this fight.
> 
> By no means robbery, a great great fight, that gets lost in the constant whining of some salty fans.


Yeah I think it's just the nature of close fights in combat sports. When the judges don't get the same out come as you it does feel weird lol. But I think a lot forgot how close those early rounds since GGGs later rounds were pretty clear cut. But the trilogy should be fun if it happens.


----------



## Ace

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I think it's just the nature of close fights in combat sports. When the judges don't get the same out come as you it does feel weird lol. But I think a lot forgot how close those early rounds since GGGs later rounds were pretty clear cut. But the trilogy should be fun if it happens.


 The people complaining about this can't see how Canelo won 7 rounds, especially the 12th.


----------



## HoHo

Gennady Golovkin: “I’m not going to say who won tonight, because the victory belongs to Canelo according to the judges. I thought it was a very good fight for the fans, and very exciting. I thought I fought better than he did. (3rd Fight?) Under the right conditions, yes.”

I wouldn't fight in Vegas in a third fight maybe in NY or his native land? I do find it funny people like to talk, talk to me when you judged Boxing, been a Boxer like I have then clap back hehe. Honestly GGG won this fight, but I still saw it 8-4 even though I saw close Rounds more often than not GGG did more.


----------



## Ace

HoHo said:


> Gennady Golovkin: “I’m not going to say who won tonight, because the victory belongs to Canelo according to the judges. I thought it was a very good fight for the fans, and very exciting. I thought I fought better than he did. (3rd Fight?) Under the right conditions, yes.”
> 
> I wouldn't fight in Vegas in a third fight maybe in NY or his native land? I do find it funny people like to talk, talk to me when you judged Boxing, been a Boxer like I have then clap back hehe. Honestly GGG won this fight, but I still saw it 8-4 even though I saw close Rounds more often than not GGG did more.


 The scorecard is the thing that gets me. Worst case scenario I would have accepted a draw, but to lose 7 rounds on two cards unkout


----------



## RapShepard

Ace said:


> The people complaining about this can't see how Canelo won 7 rounds, especially the 12th.


I don't think he got the 12th, but of the last 3 if Alvarez got 1 it was that. I mean after the opening flurry it evened out some. But idk robbery is strong for a fight like this to me.


----------



## Slickback

Scrolled back all the pages and everyone wants to get in on the conspiracy train (which I am not totally against) but nothing said about how magnificent the fight itself was.


----------



## Ace

Kaizen said:


> Scrolled back all the pages and everyone wants to get in on the conspiracy train (which I am not totally against) but nothing said about how magnificent the fight itself was.


 Fight was awesome no doubt. Would love to see a third match provided it isn't in Vegas.

It would probably do much better than this as well with the controversy.


----------



## HoHo

Kaizen said:


> Scrolled back all the pages and everyone wants to get in on the conspiracy train (which I am not totally against) but nothing said about how magnificent the fight itself was.


That's fair it was a better fight no doubt about it. The problem we had doubts and problems with this fight going into it. Hello did everyone forget a 118-110 Scorecard for Canelo in the first fight and even Oscar admitted that Card was bs. We had a guy fail two Drug Tests by Canelo so were going to have doubts and be pissed about a guy to a degree. Still GGG won this fight let Canelo have this win and GGG should move on. I don't want to see GGG dominate him again and Canelo sneaks out a win when he doesn't look as a good as he says he is again.


----------



## FITZ

It's really shitty that this keeps happening in boxing. I don't know if this was rigged or not. I don't know if the judges made the right decision or not. The problem is that perception and reality are the same thing for a lot of people. They need to figure out a way to get this to stop happening. I don't watch a lot of boxing. But aside from Mayweather knocking out McGregor I feel like this just keeps happening with high profile fights.


----------



## Slickback

HoHo said:


> That's fair it was a better fight no doubt about it. The problem we had doubts and problems with this fight going into it. Hello did everyone forget a 118-110 Scorecard for Canelo in the first fight and even Oscar admitted that Card was bs. We had a guy fail two Drug Tests by Canelo so were going to have doubts and be pissed about a guy to a degree. Still GGG won this fight let Canelo have this win and GGG should move on. I don't want to see GGG dominate him again and Canelo sneaks out a win when he doesn't look as a good as he says he is again.


Nothing tonight came close to that 118-110 scorecard. 

The drug test stuff I'll give you. 


GGG didn't dominate him tonight, nor did he dominate him the first time


----------



## HoHo

Kaizen said:


> Nothing tonight came close to that 118-110 scorecard.
> 
> The drug test stuff I'll give you.
> 
> 
> GGG didn't dominate him tonight, nor did he dominate him the first time


Yeah that is why Boxing is so great. Being in the Corner so much like Canelo was in the first fight and GGG would be the bully it felt like 6-7 rounds straight in fight 1. Now some people might say well he never got in any clean shots, so Jabs don't count and pounding away at a guy? Canelo smartly didn't get into the corner like he was before, that doesn't mean he didn't get smashed up when both guys were trying to land in those hard shots. What people are giving Canelo with aggression staying in there with GGG is what GGG did in Fight 1 and yet it was a draw.


----------



## Ace

2 Judges gave Canelo the 12th round :lmao

How the fuck does Canelo get that round?


----------



## Slickback

Oscar snake


----------



## Ace

I can see the judges giving Canelo the 12th to avoid another draw.


----------



## Stormbringer

I can't wait till we get another Teddy Atlas gospel!


----------



## HoHo

Stormbringer said:


> I can't wait till we get another Teddy Atlas gospel!


He already did one with Stephen A. Smith. He had GGG winning the fight


----------



## Ace

If there is another fight, GGG is going to need the KO. Now everyone knows there's zero chance he's getting the decision.


----------



## HoHo

More of Teddy going off.

Atlas: You know what that is? That's doing a Robbery without leaving Fingerprints. You don't gotta rob someone by 100 points, yeah it was an effective Robbery..IT'S STILL A ROBBERY!!

:mark:


----------



## MOX

HoHo said:


> talk to me when you judged Boxing, been a Boxer like I have then clap back


Yeah can everyone stop talking about boxing except this HoHo bagel-worrier pls thx


----------



## Slickback

lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Better fighter of the bout lost the fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Great fight. More competitive than the first but I gotta say GGG is 2-0 against Canelo in my book. Not being salty either, I was rooting for Canelo in both fights.


----------



## Ace

1:42

GGG doesn't want a rematch to happen in Vegas.


----------



## Dmight

Wrestling is more fair than this shit


----------



## Slickback

Ace said:


> 1:42
> 
> GGG doesn't want a rematch to happen in Vegas.


Where else? New York?


----------



## Carter84

Kaizen said:


> Where else? New York?



100% @Kaizen , M.S.G. Where the gaming board of corruption in sin city isn't in de la hoyas pocket as like the last two fights , after watching the rerun I'd say it was a draw again but the thing that irks me is the P.E.D.S carry on that's what most neutral fans will say was behind the win , after all his fights never been against the ropes or on the canvas triple g hasn't but Father Time seemed to be catching up with him , still one of the best power punchers in the last 20yrs with a chin like granite, Canelo was relentless coming forward didn't stop and triple g looked done in in terms of breathing all the way throughout as I didn't see it properly or loud with it not coming on till 4am in the U.K. So I have to back track on my last comments notwithstanding I still think cheats should be banned for life in any sport doesn't matter what if it's entertainment or boxing, UFC etc

There's gotta be a third and final fight as both have one L now and the winner faces Either Billy Joe Saunders or whoever.

Peace.


----------



## Slickback

One thing to give credit to Canelo for is his chin, might just be as good as GGG's. My god. He took multiple flush shots that finishes 99% of PROFESSIONAL BOXERS


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was a close fight but GGG won the thing. Atlas is right. Just because this is boxing and we are accustomed to see this kinda results it shouldn't be kept under the rug. There is no way Canelo won 2 more rounds (or even rounds) than GGG. Just the way it is.

Credit where credit is due tho. Canelo was slick and compose throughout the fight. Him being the aggressor forced GGG adjust to him.


----------



## Carter84

after the rerun I think it was draw both have tough chins that's for sure it makes other form of sports look crap in comparison and I hope there's a decider who knows , this where the promoters and purse bids come into it and Canelo will want more and so will triple g it's got to have a outcome after another debated outcome , personally it's been two draws but I'm nobody so my vote doesn't count for shit like us all haha

Peace y'all.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I had Canelo winning at least 6 rounds and thought he won the fight outright . Canelo looked pretty good all fight up until about the 10th round , I thought he had better combinations and landed bigger/better shots while pressing GGG for most of the fight. GGG looked gassed by round 4 and really didn't look that great to me apart from a couple rounds . In my opinion, the only rounds GGG looked real good in was 10 and 11 while you could make a case for 12 being his. I'm really surprised people think GGG won that fight convincingly . In our house we all thought Canelo won, even my dad thought so too and he doesn't watch boxing. Oh well, still a damn good fight and well worth the price of admission


----------



## Stormbringer

Reactions from professionals


----------



## HoHo

Oh a page back I said what I said and that wasn't towards people here. I was fuming off people on Social Media who watch a few fights or two a year and want to chime in act like they love Boxing. If we get GGG/Canelo 3 NY or hey maybe LA at the Staples Center or maybe in Texas at the Dallas Cowboy Stadium could work too. I believe GGG fought both places over the last few years when he was coming up and he had huge fanbases in both places.


----------



## RamPaige

Don't know how anyone was expecting GGG to beat Canelo. He was exposed in his last 3 fights against Brookes, Jacobs, and by Canelo. On record this may be his first lost but realistically he was beaten once by Jacobs and twice by Canelo.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

RamPaige said:


> Don't know how anyone was expecting GGG to beat Canelo. He was exposed in his last 3 fights against Brookes, Jacobs, and by Canelo. On record this may be his first lost but realistically he was beaten once by Jacobs and twice by Canelo.


No idea who Brookes is but I take it you mean Kell Brook

Please explain how GGG was exposed in this fight? As I remember it GGG beat the shit out of him leading to Kells corner throwing in the towel after only 5 rounds and then Kell going straight to hospital to have a operation on a fractured eye socket yet somehow GGG was exposed :lmao


----------



## Slickback

He got punched in the face bro, therefore.. exposed.


----------



## Shaun_27

Povetkin with one of the most ALPHA entrances I've seen in a while. Can't help but root for him tonight against AJ.

Anyone else watching?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Povetkin is looking good so far.


----------



## Shaun_27




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Joshua was on shaky ground for a lot of that fight. I'd say thats his best win after Wlad. 39 or no, Povetkin is exceptionally skilled, athletic and experienced for this era of HWs. Joshua is really starting to put together a strong record.


----------



## Erik.

AJ man :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Thought it was a good fight, nobody every done that to Povetkin, well done AJ


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think we are kind of seeing a bit of a mini golden era for the HW division right now. This year we've had big fights between top guys in AJ/Povetkin, AJ/Parker, Wilder/Ortiz and Whyte/Parker, entertaining scraps between fringe top 10 players in Haye/Bellew 2, Chisora/Takam and Kownacki/Martin. We've got guys like Joyce, Miller and Dubois ready to step into the mix in future, and theres still Fury/Wilder and Usyk/Bellew to come before the year is out. 

It aint exactly the 70s or the 90s but man, its a hell of a lot better than it was a few years back.


----------



## Rankles75

Well, Victor Ortiz is fucked...

https://news.sky.com/story/boxing-champion-and-actor-victor-ortiz-charged-with-rape-11509187


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*HBO Says It Is Leaving the Boxing Business*

Sad news. Lot of great fights on HBO over the years.


----------



## Stephen90

2 Ton 21 said:


> *HBO Says It Is Leaving the Boxing Business*
> 
> Sad news. Lot of great fights on HBO over the years.


Fuck I used to watch HBO boxing growing up. Guys like Lennox Lewis,Naseem Hamed,Roy Jones Jr, Oscar Dela Hoya,Fernando Vargas,Arturo Gatti, Erik Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera and Floyd Mayweather Jr in his more entertaining days.


----------



## RKing85

HBO leaving the boxing business is the end of an era. That sucks.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Shitty news.


----------



## Unorthodox

MUNDO!!!! Absolutely ecstatic for him what a performance last night.


----------



## Slickback

:lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Havent watched yet but presumably its Fury calling himself lineal champ 100x and Wilder sporadically shouting "BOMB SQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAD" like hes got tourettes?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Should be good fun 

Here's the Showtime version just incase you can't see the other one


----------



## Slickback

There's 2 more I think


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I really hope they dont do Joshua/Whyte again in April. I think Whytes supposed improvement since the last one is being overstated by the boxing media in anticipation of selling the fight.


----------



## Slickback

These press conferences have been highly entertaining


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just watched the latest one. I think Fury is right when he says its him doing Wilder a favour by taking the fight more so than vice versa. Hes doing 90% of the work hyping the fight and if Wilder wins he can do the whole "I beat the lineal champ" thing. This is Wilders biggest opportunity in 10 years to finally break through as a legit star. He wouldnt get that from Whyte, Parker, Povetkin or anybody but Joshua or Fury.


----------



## Erik.

Fielding vs. Canelo on Dec 15th.

What a fight for Rocky!


----------



## Blackbeard

Rocky Fielding being fed to the lions by that sleazeball Eddie Hearn. Also lol at Eddie attempting to get Deontay Wilder to sign a deal to fight Anthony Joshua in April now that he's scheduled to face Tyson Fury in December. He's petrified of the demands Wilder might be able to make IF he knocks out Fury. I won't be shocked at all if we end up getting the Dillian Whyte rematch instead.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Miller just wrecked Adamek. Wouldnt mind seeing him vs Joshua in April, i'd definitely prefer it to a Whyte rematch tbh.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'll start putting recent fight vids (depending on what I can find on YT) up here to keep the thread more active.







^ Has to be one of the biggest p4p punchers in the world right now.















































Cant find any decent vids for Roman/McDonnell or Vargas/Dulorme yet.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

All this stuff might be cheesy and forced but its absolutely necessary if they want the fight to break through into the mainstream in the US. I think they are doing a good job so far.


----------



## Erik.

Lesnar Turtle said:


> All this stuff might be cheesy and forced but its absolutely necessary if they want the fight to break through into the mainstream in the US. I think they are doing a good job so far.


Considering it's 100% an act. I agree.

People lap this stuff up - they're doing the best job they could and I look forward to the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049807987433504768
Couldn't of happened to a nicer guy :garrett


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hes a prick, but we lost a good fight there.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> All this stuff might be cheesy and forced but its absolutely necessary if they want the fight to break through into the mainstream in the US. I think they are doing a good job so far.


I actually enjoyed listening to Tyson in this video


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Kaizen said:


> I actually enjoyed listening to Tyson in this video


I think hes overtaken Conor as the best talker/persona in combat sports right now.


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Al Haymon just snagged Manny Pacquiao.....

https://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-aligns-himself-with-al-haymon-eyes-big-fights--132649


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

:lol


Journeyman but such a likeable, entertaining guy. Always good value on an undercard.


----------



## HoHo

Al Haymon with Pacman means more money and who knows maybe they'll be like Manny let us wait and see who you want to face. You know Manny will fight anyone, but he's getting older and needs to be handled better like Haymon did for Floyd as he got older.


----------



## Slickback

TERENCE CRAWFORD SWINGS AT JOSE BENAVIDEZ AT THE WEIGH IN!!



Fuck dam lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Other guy deserved it tbf. 

Crawford is gonna take him apart.


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050812853471596544


I can't stop laughing at this :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Crawford about to fight right now guys :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

Crawford closed the show in style









I hope we get to see him face Errol Spence Jr. next year, that would be such a fascinating encounter.


----------



## Slickback

HOLY FUCK CRAWFORD


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dropped a few rounds but it was a solid performance overall, good to see him put an exclamation mark on things right at the end with the stoppage. Him and Loma are my 1a/1b still, Inoue is creeping up there too. 


Dunno if anyone saw the Ritson/Patera card, Simon Valillys constant showboating while getting utterly lit up, eating tons of clean shots and eventually stopped on the undercard was just bizarre.


----------



## Dragonballfan

DC said:


> I hope we get to see him face Errol Spence Jr. next year, that would be such a fascinating encounter.


As if Arum would allow this to happen :mj2 :fuck


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Looks like Chisora/Whyte 2 is happening instead of Whyte/Ortiz. Dont get me wrong, I like the match up. The first fight was awesome and could have gone either way, it definitely deserves a rematch but shit, i'd love to see Whyte/Ortiz. The results of that fight would be a lot more relevant to the HW top 5 than a Chisora rematch.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Beterbiev/Joe Smith Jr set for December. Expect Beterbiev to win but it should be exciting while it lasts.


----------



## Blackbeard

Step aside Floyd & Conor, there's a new King in town........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052458528999464960























"But.....but....bu....Boxing is dead!" :russo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

LOL apparently David Haye is Chisoras manager now. Pretty surreal after all the heat they've had with each other over the years.


----------



## Slickback

Holy shit that contract is huge. He will only be 33 when that contract is up.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Canelo making bank now









And oh god Pacquiao gonna fight Broner in January :WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> Pacquiao gonna fight Broner in January


That should be a fun one while it lasts :mark:

Call me crazy but I honestly think Pac might take Floyd in a rematch IF it happens. He was looking a little old in the McGregor fight IMO.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jacobs/Derevyanchenko, Prograis/Flanagan and Pulev/Hughie Fury on the weekend.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055537006367756290
props to Mikey. Been calling Spence out for the longest and getting the fight unlike guys like Runtime Thurman, Garcia and etc.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Damien

Kaizen said:


>


This was a good listen, Fury though does irritate me sometimes because the stuff he says in his head is gospel but in reality its deluded.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Jacobs / Derevyanchenko fight will be interesting.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...o-secrets-daniel-jacobs-sergiy-derevyanchenko


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Good win for Jacobs and a really good fight. Was that the last HBO fight?


Prograis looked great against a very good opponent in Flanagan. Totally dominant. 


Little Fury/Pulev was the absolute shits. Hughies stock has plummeted after that performance, so slow and sloppy. Pulev got the UD but if he gets signed to fight Joshua in April i'd be surprised if he makes it past 5 rounds.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

DJ 10-8 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 10-9 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 10-9 Serg
DJ 10-9 Serg
DJ 10-9 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg
DJ 9-10 Serg

114-114

This is the scorecard I had for the fight while watching it live. Jacobs landed the harder punches but to get rid of Sergiy's right he abandoned the body shots with switching southpaw and wasn't that active second half of the bout. Was a good, clean technical fight and you can't be mad about the result.

Also, haven't watched a HBO broadcasted fight in a long time (prefered something like BoxNation or some other stuff), so don't know if Lederman has been like this for some time but he was off all fight long it was embarrassing.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Was that the last HBO fight?


Yes, sadly.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The Wilder/Fury card now has Hurd, Luis Ortiz and Joe Joyce on it. Not bad.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Chisora/Whyte 2 seems to be pretty much set for Dec 22. First one was a match of the year contender that could have gone either way so its a justifiable fight to make. I just dont particularly care to see the winner fighting Joshua in April if thats where this is heading.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

So whats your pick for the Wilder/Fury fight? I have Fury by UD or late stoppage.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> So whats your pick for the Wilder/Fury fight? I have Fury by UD or late stoppage.


I think IF Fury turns up on form he should get a UD after having a few scary moments, or maybe he'll get a late stoppage through just chipping away at Wilder and working the body. He is so frustratingly inconsistent though, even back in 2015 and earlier. 


Wilders people took this fight for a reason though, they obviously think Fury is badly ring rusted and a shell of his former self after the inactivity and the way he abused his body in that time. They also know that hes not a huge puncher, so Wilder should get a fair amount of time to land a hail Mary if hes down on the scorecards. Wouldnt surprise me hugely if the refs and judges try pulling some shady shit either if they have to. 


Not sure which outcome is better really. If Wilder ultimately turns out to be the best HW on the planet it might finally renew American interest in the division. If Fury wins he gets the possible fairytale comeback story of him regaining the belts and spotlight he feels Joshua took from him in front of 90'000 people. 

I think if Fury wins the Joshua fight will happen next year, whereas if Wilder wins we will carry on getting the he said she said BS between Wilder and AJs people until 2020.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its gonna be interesting to see if Usyk can make waves at HW. My feeling is he will, guy is not much smaller than Parker. Plus hes probably top 5 p4p in the world atm and even though he doesnt have HW power his sheer output will be tough for a lot of guys to deal with.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I see Usyk giving problems to everyone at HW division. He can do better than what Parker did against Joshua. He is easily the best pure boxer at and around his weight class. Will be a joy to watch him toy with Bellew.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I see Usyk giving problems to everyone at HW division. He can do better than what Parker did against Joshua. He is easily the best pure boxer at and around his weight class. Will be a joy to watch him toy with Bellew.


He showed that he can beat proper HW sized opponents in the amateurs too, most notable being Joe Joyce who is like 6'6 and 230-240ish and probably has the tools to hang in the top 10 once he steps up. So I dont think his size will be a huge factor. As you said he is levels above as far as pure boxing skill goes, and he can keep up a very high pace for 12 rounds. 

Speaking of Joyce, i'm interested to see how his pro career goes. Hes only 6-0 but at 33 already hes gotta get a move on. Hes booked on the Fury/Wilder card but it doesnt seem to be confirmed who hes fighting yet. Hes a strange one to watch because he looks clumsy and slow, likes hes punching in water, but his size and insane volume for a big guy just overwhelms people, hes relentless.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Berchelt/Roman - one of the best fights of the year imo. Roman showed a lot of heart but man, he spent half the fight on wobbly legs. When you look at the mileage the guy has on him i'd worry for his future health tbh. Berchelt looked great but I dont think he'd be defensively competent enough for Loma.

Burnett/Nonaire had an anticlimactic finish. Burnett pulled his back in the 4th round and couldnt continue. Shame.


----------



## HoHo

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...r-jr-schedules-bout-rizin-fighting-federation








> Floyd Mayweather Jr. announced Monday in Tokyo that he has agreed to a bout in the Rizin Fighting Federation.
> 
> Mayweather will fight on Dec. 31 at Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> Both Mayweather and his opponent, Tenshin Nasukawa, were introduced at a news conference in Tokyo by Rizin officials.
> 
> "It wasn't easy to make this happen," Mayweather said, "but we told the people anything is possible, so now we're here and we wanna make sure that we give the people in Tokyo what they wanna see -- blood, sweat and tears."
> 
> It was not clear whether it will be a boxing match, an MMA fight or some other combat sport. The promoters said they were still working on the specific rule set.
> 
> Prior to the announcement, Mayweather posted a photo on Instagram of himself wearing Rizin gloves with the caption, "December 31st 2018 #Tokyo"
> 
> Nasukawa is an undefeated 20-year-old who recently beat former UFC fighter Kyoji Horiguchi in a kickboxing match.
> 
> "I'm older now," Mayweather said. "I think that when it comes to experience, I have more experience on my side. But when it comes to youth, youth is on his side."


Well I thought Pacquiao vs Mayweather 2 was happening next for Floyd, but now he wants to fight with Rizin against a Kickboxer with the chance the guy might accidentally hit him with a kick if it's a straight Boxing Match come on now with these Circus games man.


----------



## Slickback

Man Tyson Fury has really grown on me these past few weeks, the guy might be funniest guy in combat sports


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Kaizen said:


> Man Tyson Fury has really grown on me these past few weeks, the guy might be funniest guy in combat sports


Fury is entertaining and colourful out of the ring but can be very dull inside of it, in contrast Wilder is a mumbling moron outside of the ring but his fights are usually crazy.

I guess its a good combination in a way. Fury hypes the fight and Wilder hopefully makes it a fight when the bell rings.

Just realised Dave Allen is on the Bellew/Usyk undercard, is this mad fucker fighting every weekend or what?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Can't wait for the Usyk-Bellew. Been watching everything during this build up and it has been a true fun.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was pretty laid back and affable as far as combat sport press conferences go. Bellew really straddles the line between decent guy and total dickhead, definitely a character though. 


Really excited for this fight. Usyk might be my favourite fighter right now.

Dont forget theres some other top cruiserweights fighting this weekend too, quarter final match ups in the 2nd WBSS cruiser tournament with Briedis vs some guy i'm not particularly familiar with and Glowacki/Vlasov. Semi final on the other side of the bracket is Dorticos/Tabiti at a later date. 

I like the WBSS format a lot. Plus it comes with a side dish of that gurning madman Kalle which is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for tonight.

Usyk, for me, is the best P4P boxer in the world so always a pleasure being able to watch him in action. Bellew is a tough tough fighter though and very durable and with Usyk not being the biggest power puncher, I can see him winning on points.

7/4 for Usyk to win on points seems great odds too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Decent undercard so far. That Argentinian guy that fought Dave Allen was game as fuck. I dunno how a guy who fights as often as Allen does manages to have so many problems staying in shape, he must have lived on KFC since his last fight. 

Also, Sam Hydes eye...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Josh Kelly is up next.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Burns/Cardle KO was nasty.

Not long now!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Never got the hype with Bellew. Other than the wins against a very shot Haye i have never really been impressed with him at all

I expect Usyk to deal with him comfortably


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Love Bellew, he is a great character and one of the only real ones in the current UK scene. However, Usyk and his eventual conquering of the heavyweight division is awaiting. The guy is walking, breathing history maker.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was much more competitive than I expected tbh. Bellew was on top for a lot that fight, especially early on, he really went out on his shield. Usyks constant pressure got him in the end though.


Great fight, boxing is on fire!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

was the hardest Usyk fight, Bellew did great at the beginning. There are not any better pure boxer than Bellew at the top of heavyweight division besides Fury. 

Usyk is above the rest.


----------



## Erik.

Just another day at the office for Usyk.

Special special talent.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Went pretty much as expected. The 2nd time in Bellews career he has faced a world class fighter (other time Adonis) and the 2nd time he gets sparked cold. Usyk had him worked out after 3 and the fight was only going one way

The sky sports commentary team gets worse with each event. What the fuck Carl Froch was watching i do not know. Had Bellew 2 or 3 up going into the 8th :lmao. Paulie was even getting pissed off with the utter drivel coming out of his mouth


----------



## Unorthodox

Bellew got flattened, but fair play he did better than i expected i just hope they cart him straight to the hospital because thats deffo a bad concussion. He had the same conversation like 3 times after the fight ���� 2 of the judges had Bellew up on the cards and the other had it even so Froch wasnt far off really, I think Bellew was well in the fight going in to the 6th round 7 and 8 is when Usyk showed his class and broke him down, maybe that was his his gameplan though because he didn't really do much in the first half of the fight imo.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Usyk had to respect Bellew early on cause he was getting punched by the right counter again and again. The power and speed was on Bellew's side and he found the target more than Usyk. Credit to Usyk tho he has once again showed that his chin is tough. Usyk solves and break downs everyone, this one was no different but still a great performance from Bellew. Total respect.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I wasnt really keeping score but it seemed like it would have been very close on the scorecards at the time of the stoppage. Bellew was on top in the earlier rounds then Usyk started getting his shit together and taking charge. 

Not sure if that fight really says anything about how Usyk might do at HW. If he got caught with some of the stuff that Bellew hit him with by a proper HW puncher he might have been in trouble, but then most HWs are slower and more predictable than Bellew was.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Kinda confused about this but it seems the Wilder/Fury undercard will also show a Chavez jr fight and Gvozdyk/Stevenson from Canada. So the full card is looking like this at the moment...

Wilder/Fury
Hurd/Wellborn
Ortiz/Kauffman
Joyce/Hanks
Stevenson/Gvozdyk
Chavez/Angulo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rummys take on Usyks chances at HW.

Also....


----------



## Carter84

Respect To Tony Bellew what a fighter and won many fans over with his honest opinions , usyk is the real deal like tony said couldn't get next to him , was winning on two of the three cards so usyks punch must have really stunned him as I've seen him take punches like that before and get up, usyk will go up to the heavyweight division have a few fights then we will see if he can beat the best in the world AJ , wilder , fury , Daniel Dubois ( future world champ ) Dillion whyte would fight him but beat him don't know , I ain't seen anyone that good at keeping his feet level since joe calzaghe like usyk does watch him Bellew tells in the post match fight he's bang on he's a fcking warrior usyk and tony summed it up threw Eddie Hearn he showed him respect by saying if wasn't thorough him I'd be in jail oas I'm a go getter and he's not doing a pnything for a year , hope he stays in retirement as he's nothing to prove the lad had has won loads of people over and has a huge heart , hope him and his family nothing but good luck as he deserves it.


My fav fights of both fighters and the pics of before and after.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Rummys take on Usyks chances at HW.
> 
> Also....





HEs got a fcking hell of a chance at hw look at his feet he keeps so solid doesn't let u in and if u try he moves that same man is going to be a fcking menace to anyone who he fights up at hw cause no one will fight him he's that good , AJ rumors bout not fighting Wilder are American bullshit , nee disrespect to American guys on here I'm talking about the media , after Wilder iOS fury or it goes the distance as Tyson has the better boxing brain look what he did with the best hw boxer in recent memory ( but I liked the older klitcschko brother better fighter ) in recent memory he out taught him didn't out box him , no when Wilder will do the same he will try to ok fury and fury isn't daft enough I hope not to try to go toe toe as he will be ok no doubt, in the mean time usyk will be having tune up fights against the regulat puchbags , I tell u no I think will ne game straightness away to fight him Dillion whyte he might not win but he would fight him straight away the rest will stay clear , maybe joe Parker for another payday as he's battle tested can go the distance and ain't been ko so the boxing scene in the heavyweight division is looking canny good for the next few year , just want to see triple g v canelo 3 if he bets him this time in New York not vegas then and only then will I say he's a better fighter as we all know oscars got the vegas board in pocket , in msg he ain't it's even p,aging ground , bet canelo wont fight him there or will he bloody hope so!!!

Also I wanna see kell brook spark out Amir no chin khan khans quick but even triple g said brooks really quick for a welterweight that's the fight all British fan she want eddie n kell were discussing it at ringside before whoever was taping got rumbled.


Peace.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Anthony Yarde added to the Wilder/Fury card

Hughie Fury will have to fight Joe Joyce next too. If Hughie fights like he did against Pulev hes going to get run over. Good opportunity for Joyce.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck yea Garcia vs Spence :mark:


----------



## Carter84

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Anthony Yarde added to the Wilder/Fury card
> 
> Hughie Fury will have to fight Joe Joyce next too. If Hughie fights like he did against Pulev hes going to get run over. Good opportunity for Joyce.



Hayes boy big joe he's fcking massive in size he will beat fury easy the pulev fight was shite , some of his fights he doesn't look interested in others he looks really good , I think was a case well u either follow Tyson into boxing or get a scrap van go earn ya money son , happens up north espically round the north east , u have to find money where others aren't thinking there is some or u won't last or get a proper 12 hr a a job if ur lucky like a me u love it , but some are less fortunate that's what I see when a look at hughie fury.

Plus it's his dad who trains Tyson be shit that .


----------



## Carter84

Kaizen said:


> Fuck yea Garcia vs Spence :mark:



Proper War this will be two of the hardest hitters in the lower weights ,saw Garcia spar with huge guy and ko'd him>


----------



## Slickback

So much respect for Garcia for stepping up


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Spence calling Keith out to his face was fun. Don't like how both disrespected Crawford tho. Especially Keith. The only guy I see causing big problems to Crawford at 147 is Spence and even with that Bud has the ability to back Spence up. Fighting backwards isn't good for Spence. 






^ this is the fight. the real one of the division.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I really hope Jarrell Miller gets a top opponent soon considering all the shit he talks.


----------



## Erik.

Just caught up on Maurice Hooker Vs Alex Saucedo for the WBO Junior Welterweight title on Friday night.

Great fight


----------



## Dragonballfan

Both Charlos on the same card??? Sign me up :banderas


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This weekend we've got Bivol/Pascal, Lucas Browne fighting a legit can and a decent card with Lebedev, Kal Yafai and Hunter/Ustinov on it. I feel like Hunter is kind of overlooked atm.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just read that Wilder/Fury is going to cost $75(!!!!) in the US.

Sigh, its gonna flop hard isnt it?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Matchroom/DAZN card -

Scandalous judging in the Yafal fight. I had his opponent winning comfortably. Biased Macklin on commentary trying to convince the audience saying he had Yafai up by 7 rounds lol. Boxing sometimes eh.....

Hunter dominant against the much bigger Ustinov (who did everything he could to make it a horrible ugly fight) and already booked to fight again on the Chisora/Whyte card next month. Hes the most technically proficient of the current American HW crop imo, although he doesnt have the height, range and power of Wilder nor the sheer bulk of Miller. Not that thats necessarily going to hold him back, we will have to see when he gets in the mix with the higher end guys in the division. He did give a good account of himself vs Usyk. 

Lebedev won fairly easily. With his age and level of activity in the last few years you'd have to think hes going to be wrapping up his career in the next year or two though. Maybe a Gassiev or Huck rematch then call it a day.

This Bivol/Pascal card later is listed as being HBO...am I missing something here?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Just read that Wilder/Fury is going to cost $75(!!!!) in the US.
> 
> Sigh, its gonna flop hard isnt it?


$75?!? Yeah fuck that lol unkout :booklel


----------



## Dragonballfan

Almost time guys, lets hope Fury doesn't Pull out last minute like some of his previous fights :thelist


----------



## Slickback

Fuck lol :lmao


Imagine Deontay watching this :lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol can you imagine if it gets cancelled at the 11th hour. That would be pretty deflating. 

This card does have a big feel to it even though the price tag will probably severely limit the official numbers. I reckon 3/4 of the audience will be watching through "unofficial" means.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Fuck lol :lmao
> 
> 
> Imagine Deontay watching this :lmao



Its because Wilders promoters went the low risk/low reward route with him for most of his career. Hes been fighting since 2008 but they've waited until this year to finally give him the kind of fights he needs to become a star.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Its because Wilders promoters went the low risk/low reward route with him for most of his career. Hes been fighting since 2008 but they've waited until this year to finally give him the kind of fights he needs to become a star.


Isn't that the route of all big boxers now lol?


----------



## Erik.

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Whyte/Chisora outselling Fury/Wilder.

Wilder must be the worst promoted heavyweight boxer in the history of boxing. And he has the nerve to want more pocket in a fight with Joshua. He can barely sell out the biggest fight of his career.

I do look forward to it though. Wilder in 8.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Fuck lol :lmao
> 
> 
> Imagine Deontay watching this :lmao


Imagine some big ass 6 9 dude just came up to you all crazy like that and asked if you know somebody, yeah I'd probably say I don't know him too :ha







Ooof Fury can talk that's for sure, and he looks to be in pretty decent shape too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Isn't that the route of all big boxers now lol?


Nah, Joshua had the total opposite career path to Wilder and it shows in where they're both at now, he went for the big fights early and it paid off.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wilder with the incoherent rambling again. Hes like one long "sufferin succotash son" promo.


----------



## Carter84

Wilder's corner after 6 rounds haha


----------



## Carter84

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wilder with the incoherent rambling again. Hes like one long "sufferin succotash son" promo.


He's going for that Ko if fury stays away he will win , good boxing brain just hope all that coke hasn't mushed it wilder knows he's not fighting a bum , it was the first man beat w.klitschko in 11 yr , oh so did AJ I want AJ v fury fck wilder his only assets is his ko hand but that's against bums he ain't ever took a shot of klitschko and laughed fury did , well AJ floored he floored AJ then ended wk great career,

I have 3 months free bt sport on my fone oh yes it's like watching a little tv.

Hope u lot enjoy it too , few beers and bongs.


Peace.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Jesus fuck i'm still watching. Wilder is so delusional its incredible lol. Talks about the UK being an easy place to make it in HW boxing and how he would easily be the best there.

Who was Wilders toughest American opponent again? Arreola? Molina who Joshua knocked out in 3 rounds? lol.


----------



## Slickback

Wilder looks like a fucking wreck lol. Dam


----------



## Carter84

Slickback said:


> Wilder looks like a fucking wreck lol. Dam


Kaizen have u changed ur name as u had Elon musk on ur last sig mate, wilder shitting himself .

Haha 

The ambassador of mental health , I suffer from it badly , Tyson does , I'm no one just a kid from the toon of Newcastle , Tyson has a huge platform and makes us belive in ourselves that we can achieve stuff , I'm nearly there with my tendon injury , fck this is for all us fans with mental health issues and purists who love boxing , hopefully after wilder fights atrue name of the sport as I wrote those comments above before listening to @Lesnar Turtles clip of the pre fight conference, that's totally different Tyson , calm , mature and Freddie roach as his trainer wtf ? Didn't know that how many boxers did he lead to success tons , even bloody glass chin khan loll , my fav boxer in history pacman too , then we will get the fight all U.K. Fans want AJ v Tyson both are the people's champ !!!

Enjoy guys!!:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Carter84

Then we Boxing purists want to see this fight after sat at wembley 80K going nuts ! WBC champ fury v WBA , IBF , WBO , IBO Champ AJ the two best British fighters since Lennox Lewis neither has lost both have stellar wins , neither has been beat , both have what some say beat the best heavyweight boxer in 15 years ( personally I thought vitali was better )


Thoughts anyone???


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Gee, thanks Katie!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Looks like Fury got in his head and Wilder is feeling the pressure :ha

Let's see if he did trick him into taking this fight


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Haha this Travis Kauffmann dude is talking a lot of shit on Ortiz in the undercard press conference. Hes still fucked though.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Yeah, I lost some brain cells listening Wilder.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Fury is a total fucking joke

Other than a snoozefest points win against Wlad he has beat nobody, how people can point the finger at Wider for his lack of quality opposition and not mention Furys standard of opponent is just stupid

I fully expect Fury to get sparked cold on Saturday and i can not wait to see it happen. Total fucking joker he is


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rowdy Yates said:


> Fury is a total fucking joke
> 
> Other than a snoozefest points win against Wlad he has beat nobody, how people can point the finger at Wider for his lack of quality opposition and not mention Furys standard of opponent is just stupid
> 
> I fully expect Fury to get sparked cold on Saturday and i can not wait to see it happen. Total fucking joker he is


I agree that his record outside of Wlad isnt anything special at all, he is pretty much living off that ever distant Wlad win. I also think his whole absence when he was meant to give Wlad a rematch is possibly suspicious. But to be fair, hes had 27 fights to Wilders 40, and stepped up to the top man in the division while Wilder didnt.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The single greatest film study on a boxing fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Cant believe its tomorrow!!

Also, looks like Michael Hunter will fight Takam on the Whyte/Chisora card. That'll be his 3rd fight in as many months. The guy is putting in work. I think a convincing win over Takam will have him breaking into the top 10.

Oh yeah, Horn absolutely slaughtered Mundine earlier today. First round KO.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Great vid^


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I agree that his record outside of Wlad isnt anything special at all, he is pretty much living off that ever distant Wlad win. I also think his whole absence when he was meant to give Wlad a rematch is possibly suspicious. But to be fair, hes had 27 fights to Wilders 40, and stepped up to the top man in the division while Wilder didnt.


I did not see it as suspicious. Fury served a 2 year ban for having Peds in his system. He was never acquitted or proved to be innocent. Simple fact is UKAD are that much of a piss poor organization they did not have the funds to continue action against him and Fury knew that. They only survived after a government bail out.i made a big detailed post about it all on here a while back

What i find suspicious is that Fury never had mental health issues before his ban and coincidentally they have disappeared ever since his ban ended. The guy is full of shit and a cheating steroid using disgrace, hope he gets Ko'd into retirement on saturday


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## MOX

Carter84 said:


> it was the first man beat w.klitschko in 11 yr , oh so did AJ I want AJ v fury














Carter84 said:


> fck wilder his only assets is his ko hand but that's against bums














Carter84 said:


> he ain't ever took a shot of klitschko and laughed fury did , well AJ floored he floored AJ then ended wk great career,














Carter84 said:


> I have 3 months free bt sport on my fone oh yes it's like watching a little tv.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fury weighed in at 256lbs and Wilder at 212.


----------



## Carter84

Rowdy Yates said:


> Fury is a total fucking joke
> 
> Other than a snoozefest points win against Wlad he has beat nobody, how people can point the finger at Wider for his lack of quality opposition and not mention Furys standard of opponent is just stupid
> 
> I fully expect Fury to get sparked cold on Saturday and i can not wait to see it happen. Total fucking joker he is






Arsenal fans @Lesnar Turtle gunners are as thick as tony Adams chin, man Utd dominated them in the hay day , how many prem titles can u count? Utd 20 , fury has the best boxing brain in Britain , he jabbed and moved and dr sledgehammer at the time hadn't been beat in 10yr , who's wilder beat beat ok bums , Freddie roach is one the best corner men in history , if u wanna bet 50 quid Tyson takes him 12 rounds and wins??? Plenty money here , or like all gunners u happy with fourth place , I hate mourinhio so lol can't get me there I want Giggs as manager asap


Sorry mods he gets on my nerves with his daft comments about nothing as hes still at school u can tell by his posts never nothing constructive just silly boy winging.


Herscwilders corner between 10-12th rd


----------



## Carter84

asuka's magnificent tits said:


>






Scarlett's hot asf cheers for the gifs thanks:smile2:


----------



## Carter84

Rowdy Yates said:


> I did not see it as suspicious. Fury served a 2 year ban for having Peds in his system. He was never acquitted or proved to be innocent. Simple fact is UKAD are that much of a piss poor organization they did not have the funds to continue action against him and Fury knew that. They only survived after a government bail out.i made a big detailed post about it all on here a while back
> 
> What i find suspicious is that Fury never had mental health issues before his ban and coincidentally they have disappeared ever since his ban ended. The guy is full of shit and a cheating steroid using disgrace, hope he gets Ko'd into retirement on saturday



Have u read his dads book it goes all the way back to 50s when they came from Ireland , u ain't got clue , ffs ur a sad person , most people on here have mental health issues doesn't make u less of a person I hid for 33 ytr n nearly died through it


Rowdy why don't u do some constructive posts your like a bitch in heat !


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Fury weighed in at 256lbs and Wilder at 212.


Wow that is a HUGE weight difference, obvious gameplan for Fury is to bully him up close so he can't wind up those haymakers


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow that is a HUGE weight difference, obvious gameplan for Fury is to bully him up close so he can't wind up those haymakers


Yeah it seemed like the right strategy and that slightly surprising weigh in just seals the deal. Problem is if theres any shadiness planned the ref will have a good opening to help Wilder by just keeping them apart. My memory is fuzzy because it was a bit of a snoozefest, but I think the ref in Joshua/Parker did something similar.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Few hours to go guys :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Haven't been this excited for boxing fight since GGG/Canelo 1


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

In for the lineal world heavyweight champion of the world. I must admit I am little bit nervous though. Wilder's natural athleticism can cause some unnerve early rounds. Tyson needs to be active both with footwork and the punches.

UD by the Gypsy King.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Stevenson vs. Gvozdyk | SHOWTIME BOXING: SPECIAL EDITION

Stream on youtube is starting at the top of the hour i think 

*EDIT: Starting now actually!!!*


----------



## Dragonballfan

OMG Gvozdyk did it!!! Nasty finish :avit: :banderas


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I rate Joyce highly. Hes probably top 5 in the division potential. Looks awkward as fuck but his size and pressure is going to overwhelm most people eventually.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ortiz is slowly breaking this guy down... Only a matter of time before he finishes him


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow so they posted the scorecards for Stevenson and Gvozdky at the time of stoppage... and they are atrocious

95-95
96-94 Stevenson
98-92 Stevenson


A robbery in progress uttahere

Thank god he stopped him late


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its not been a great card so far sadly. Hopefully the main event delivers.


----------



## Shaun_27

:mark 

Enjoy this people!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lets GOOO!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lmao Wilder getting booed :ha


----------



## RKing85

If I had to picture what an English soccer hooligan looked like, I would imagine Tyson Fury.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow Wilder looks lost in there, no power shot landing he has no clue what to do :deanfpalm


----------



## TottiFan

Fury masterclass once again here. I just fear shit fixed judging like most big fights(see Canelo GGG)


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Wilder gassed himself trying to finish Fury that last round


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow , Tyson Fury got robbed hard. A draw and a decision for Wilder? He won 2 rounds :lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dosser got derailed and exposed but boxing gon boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

A draw?!?!?!?!?!? WTF these judges smoking Fury clearly won this fight even getting knocked down those two times uttahere


----------



## Shaun_27

Bullshit. Utter bullshit.



MrMister said:


> For some reason people still watch this rigged sport. .


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fury should not even give Wilder the rematch tbh. He got fucked over big time.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I love the sport of Boxing. But the judging especially in big fights is so bad. How did Fury not get that win? Wilder dropped Fury a few times but that was it. Fury was clearly winning that fight.


----------



## Slickback

Disgusting judging (YET AGAIN IN BOXING) aside. That 12th round was fucking magic. 






Both fighters showed heart. Amazing fight


----------



## Cooper09

Boxing is more corrupt than FIFA.


----------



## Slickback

Rochin is more pathetic thatn Byrd. THATS FUCKING SAYING SOMETHING



FUck off seriously


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Slickback said:


> Rochin is more pathetic thatn Byrd. THATS FUCKING SAYING SOMETHING
> 
> 
> 
> FUck off seriously


How anyone can seriously think Fury only won 5 rounds astounds me. Made even worse by that someone being a judge. The sad thing is its not incompetence, its flat out corruption. Boxing needs these big rematches, or rather the powers that be, the officials, the people who make money off of the boxers need these big rematches. They screwed over Gennady twice, and now they've screwed over Fury. Not to mention all the other scorecard screwjobs we've seen in Boxing. 

At least they were consistent with their 10-8 rounds.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rowdy Yates said:


> I did not see it as suspicious. Fury served a 2 year ban for having Peds in his system. He was never acquitted or proved to be innocent. Simple fact is UKAD are that much of a piss poor organization they did not have the funds to continue action against him and Fury knew that. They only survived after a government bail out.i made a big detailed post about it all on here a while back
> 
> What i find suspicious is that Fury never had mental health issues before his ban and coincidentally they have disappeared ever since his ban ended. The guy is full of shit and a cheating steroid using disgrace, hope he gets Ko'd into retirement on saturday


LOL at this guy though. You’ve had a shocker mate.

Fury’s performance after what he’s been through was the stuff of legends. Man literally walked off a knock out. 

Draw isn’t that scandalous but the 115-111 scorecard was. Wilder knew he was totally outclassed.

Hopefully Fury doesn’t go too crazy over Christmas.


----------



## Slickback

That was greater than some Rocky shit. 12th round. Knocked out. Got up at 9. THEN CONTROLS THE REST OF THE ROUND. Wow. 



Also GREAT job by the ref tonight. Thank fuck he didn't just call the fight off


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont think Ive ever seen someone shake off a KO like Fury did. He was out cold, or at least he looked like it, then just pops back up like nothing happened. No stumble, no slip. Out like a light, and then back on again.


----------



## Slickback

Jesus is real


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What that Steve Cunningham knockdown that people used to use as damning evidence really showed was he can take a huge shot, hit the canvas hard and still recover very quickly. Instead most people were like "hes chinny" "he got dropped by a cruiserweight" etc etc.


----------



## Slickback

After tonight, I'd pick both to beat Joshua.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Slickback said:


> After tonight, I'd pick both to beat Joshua.


Agreed. And I think itd be best for the sport too. Joshua is a good fighter, exciting enough fighter but there's something so bland about him at the same time. He's a dull person, while Wilder and Fury (in particular) are characters.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> After tonight, I'd pick both to beat Joshua.


After tonight i'd pick Wilder to lose to at least 3 of Joshuas previous opponents, never mind Joshua himself. 

Joshua/Fury is a tough call.


----------



## Slickback

Unless Joshua has Fury invincibility Joshua is getting sparked. He's way more hittable then Fury too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Unless Joshua has Fury invincibility Joshua is getting sparked. He's way more hittable then Fury too.


Joshua hits as hard as Wilder, but has crisper, tighter punches, puts his shots together better, works the body better and is more battle tested against top opposition. Its pretty damn likely he lands the telling shots first and more decisively. 

Also helps that Wilders team wont be able to lure Joshua to the US to pull this kind of shit.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

^ To add to that, you can practically guarantee we wont see AJ/Wilder anyway, largely because of the last sentence. I dont think Fury/Wilder 2 will happen either, again partly because they wont send Wilder to the UK. We will get AJ/Fury next year while Wilder holds up the WBC belt.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Joshua hits as hard as Wilder, but has crisper, tighter punches, puts his shots together better, works the body better and is more battle tested against top opposition. Its pretty damn likely he lands the telling shots first and more decisively.
> 
> Also helps that Wilders team wont be able to lure Joshua to the US to pull this kind of shit.


That's true, Joshua has power too but Wilder has a hell of a chin too, makes for a great fight


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Sometimes I question myself why I even bother with professional boxing. We boast and enjoy how boxing is back these past several years but lets be honest, time after time we see the same bullshit decisions. Sickening for us the fans but most importantly for the fighters and their teams. Imagine working hard and being the better side but not getting the win. Big fucking joke. Only in boxing. 

That recovery from the knockdown at the 12th is the best one I have ever seen. It was like all the beliefs he has pushed him back up. Shit was like a movie. For Fury, AJ is way easier opponent. But keeping it real, he ain't winning it. This is boxing, the only sport in the world where the winners don't win.


----------



## Ace

Fury was robbed, he gave Wilder a schooling.

Only had Wilder get the second round (close neither did much here) and the two rounds which he knocked Fury down.


ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Sometimes I question myself why I even bother with professional boxing. We boast and enjoy how boxing is back these past several years but lets be honest, time after time we see the same bullshit decisions. Sickening for us the fans but most importantly for the fighters and their teams. Imagine working hard and being the better side but not getting the win. Big fucking joke. Only in boxing.
> 
> That recovery from the knock down at the 12th is the best one I have ever seen. It was like all the beliefs he has pushed him back up. Shit was like a movie. For Fury, AJ is way easier opponent. But keeping it real, he ain't winning it. This is boxing, the only sport in the world where the winners don't win.


 Dude the way he got up I thought he was killing time/faking it. But after watching the replay, he came back from being out cold there :sodone

I agree with the sentiment, I knew this match would have a dodgy decision it just seems the norm to set up a rematch/protect the promoter's golden boy. Everyone and their mother knows Fury won the fight. It's complete BS and only hurts the sports credibility when promoters are allowed to get away with this BS.


----------



## Joel

AJ would sleep Wilder. Fury is the most awkward boxer to fight in heavyweight, but that display from Wilder was pretty garbage. He can't eat those shots he was taking from Fury if it was AJ and not expect to go down. AJ also is far out of Wilder's league when it comes to technique, so he aint getting caught by Wilder's bombs.

AJ/Fury would be hard to call though. Fury is just really damn good and I think people need to finally respect this guy as a boxer. Forget aout his shenanigans when you're judging how good he is in the ring.


----------



## Joel

AJ would sleep Wilder. Fury is the most awkward boxer to fight in heavyweight, but that display from Wilder was pretty garbage. He can't eat those shots he was taking from Fury if it was AJ and not expect to go down. AJ also is far out of Wilder's league when it comes to technique, so he aint getting caught by Wilder's bombs.

AJ/Fury would be hard to call though. Fury is just really damn good and I think people need to finally respect this guy as a boxer. Forget aout his shenanigans when you're judging how good he is in the ring.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Sometimes I question myself why I even bother with professional boxing. We boast and enjoy how boxing is back these past several years but lets be honest, time after time we see the same bullshit decisions. Sickening for us the fans but most importantly for the fighters and their teams. Imagine working hard and being the better side but not getting the win. Big fucking joke. Only in boxing.
> 
> That recovery from the knockdown at the 12th is the best one I have ever seen. It was like all the beliefs he has pushed him back up. Shit was like a movie. For Fury, AJ is way easier opponent. But keeping it real, he ain't winning it. This is boxing, the only sport in the world where the winners don't win.


Disagree that AJ is an easier opponent for Fury, he can actually box and has a solid ring IQ. Will probably go to the body more too which Wilder never seemed to figure out.

Wholeheartedly agree with everything else though. It was a fucking CLASSIC hw fight for the ages with an all time "holy shit" moment in the 12th round. But then they just had to tarnish it and leave a bad taste in everyones mouths with that brazen bullshit. Stuff like that really diminishes the good stuff. 

Just think about the boxing matches that a none boxing fan will have seen/heard about in the last few years...

Floyd/Pac - pretty boring especially given the hype
Canelo/GGG 1+2 - contentious decisions
Floyd/Conor - MMA fighter lasting 10 rounds on his boxing debut


and now this. Boxing does itself no favours.


----------



## Ace

Joel said:


> AJ would sleep Wilder. Fury is the most awkward boxer to fight in heavyweight, but that display from Wilder was pretty garbage. He can't eat those shots he was taking from Fury if it was AJ and not expect to go down. AJ also is far out of Wilder's league when it comes to technique, so he aint getting caught by Wilder's bombs.
> 
> AJ/Fury would be hard to call though. Fury is just really damn good and I think people need to finally respect this guy as a boxer. Forget aout his shenanigans when you're judging how good he is in the ring.


 Wilder is a garbage boxer, but the man has some serious KO power which will keep him in it.

Both fights are interesting, but I'd love to see Fury-AJ next. I don't think Fury will get a decision in the States so he will either lose/draw again or get KOed by Wilder in a rematch.


----------



## Joel

I think it's clear that no one is putting Fury to sleep. Shit seems impossible at this point. He got that JESUS power amplifying his GYPSY blood lol.


----------



## Ace

Joel said:


> I think it's clear that no one is putting Fury to sleep. Shit seems impossible at this point. He got that JESUS power amplifying his GYPSY blood lol.


 Either way, Fury's team should not accept a rematch in the States or they should agree on getting more competent judges.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Disagree that AJ is an easier opponent for Fury, he can actually box and has a solid ring IQ. Will probably go to the body more too which Wilder never seemed to figure out.


I believe AJ is easier because he is similar size to Wlad but not the boxer he was back in '15. Plus less explosive than Wilder. Fury would have easier time to gauge the distance and control the fight. Deontay was teleporting his punches pretty much whole fight but at least they were long and fast enough at times to reach. 

Anyway though, it is not easy to be excited for boxing even with all the current talent.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Joshua is a lot more hittable than Fury is though, and Wilder still manages to KO Fury. I can see Wilder Lansing more bombs on AJ.

And as far as Wilder fighting in the UK goes. Dodgy shit goes on there too, look at AJ v Parker. While AJ is superior boxer the way the referee stepped in every time Parker got in close and into his own range as opposed to staying in AJs range was pathetic. He’ll Jeff Horn wouldn’t have been given the win over Manny last year if the fight took place anywhere outside Australia. Sadly commissions are dodgy as hell and favour the local guy.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Sometimes I question myself why I even bother with professional boxing. We boast and enjoy how boxing is back these past several years but lets be honest, time after time we see the same bullshit decisions. Sickening for us the fans but most importantly for the fighters and their teams. Imagine working hard and being the better side but not getting the win. Big fucking joke. Only in boxing.
> 
> That recovery from the knockdown at the 12th is the best one I have ever seen. It was like all the beliefs he has pushed him back up. Shit was like a movie. For Fury, AJ is way easier opponent. But keeping it real, he ain't winning it. This is boxing, the only sport in the world where the winners don't win.


I’m in the same boat. But the thing is to me, the corruption from the officials doesn’t change the fact that there are some incredible boxers and incredible fights on thesedays. I support the sport and the fighters but the officials running the show are a joke, and that’s a real shame.


----------



## MOX

Ace said:


> I don't think Fury will get a decision in the States so he will either lose/draw again or get KOed by Wilder in a rematch.


This is stupid as we've just seen the scorecards. The 113-113 judge had it 105-103 to Fury going into the 12th. Thus Fury would have got a split decision win if he hadn't been knocked down in the 12th. He could have afforded to lose the round 10-9 and still get the decision.

I know there's a lot of corruption, but I think incompetence plays just as big if not a way bigger part.


----------



## Joel

Ace said:


> Either way, Fury's team should not accept a rematch in the States or they should agree on getting more competent judges.


If the money is there, the fight will happen. He's not in his 20's anymore and missed out on pay days for the last 3 years.


----------



## Rankles75

Adonis Stevenson is in a critical condition after being knocked out last night.


----------



## Ace

asuka's magnificent tits said:


> This is stupid as we've just seen the scorecards. The 113-113 judge had it 105-103 to Fury going into the 12th. Thus Fury would have got a split decision win if he hadn't been knocked down in the 12th. He could have afforded to lose the round 10-9 and still get the decision.
> 
> I know there's a lot of corruption, but I think incompetence plays just as big if not a way bigger part.


 There was more than a 2 round difference between them going into the 12th...


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another big fight and we're left talking about corrupt scorecards.

I can't remember the last time a big fight that went to the scorecards was judged fairly, Golovkin vs Canelo was a joke, this now a joke.

As viewers you're hoping for a knockout in these types of fights more so than ever before, these are good exciting fights as well where by the end of it you're satisfied with what you've just watched, yet in a matter of minutes your excitement turns to disgust as you're left reeling at another dodgy scorecard.

2018 in the World of Boxing is the worst it's ever been.


----------



## Ace

Alright_Mate said:


> Another big fight and we're left talking about corrupt scorecards.
> 
> I can't remember the last time a big fight that went to the scorecards was judged fairly, Golovkin vs Canelo was a joke, this now a joke.
> 
> As viewers you're hoping for a knockout in these types of fights more so than ever before, these are good exciting fights as well where by the end of it you're satisfied with what you've just watched, yet in a matter of minutes your excitement turns to disgust as you're left reeling at another dodgy scorecard.
> 
> 2018 in the World of Boxing is the worst it's ever been.


 Dude, I knew it was coming. GGG got robbed twice, now Fury. This shit is never going to end, promoters are trying to protect their golden goose.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

I still think Wilder poses A.J more trouble than Fury will. He has a very low level of skill when it comes to actual boxing but he has great power and a solid chin and is far to unpredictable. A.J is a much better boxer than people give him credit for, It is more than apparent that a strong gust of wind has more power than Fury has in them hands, yes he can out jab opponents all night but has not got the power to put top guys away and for all that is being said about his chin you can see that when he gets caught flush he is likely to get dropped. A.J has similar power to Wilder but also a much better boxing brain, take into account that A.J will come in at least 2 stone heavier than Deontay did and i imagine he will land flush a lot earlier in the fight than Deontay did

Only just realised this morning when reading that Adonis is 41 year old. Had no idea he was that age. Hope he will be ok


----------



## MOX

Ace said:


> There was more than a 2 round difference between them going into the 12th...


No. Eh? and fpalm. 

Look at the scorecard. Third judge has Fury ahead by two points going into the 12th (105-103). He then scored the 12th 10-8 to Wilder, hence why he scored the whole thing 113-113. 

If Fury stays on his feet in the 12th, he can afford to lose the round 10-9 and still get the decision from that judge, meaning he wins the bout by split decision because the 2nd judge also gave it to him.

First judge is the weird one, as he had Wilder winning regardless of the 12th round knockdown.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Joel said:


> Fury is just really damn good and I think people need to finally respect this guy as a boxer. Forget aout his shenanigans when you're judging how good he is in the ring.



Honestly, as much as the current talent level of the HW division gets shat on (and i'm guilty of doing this myself), last night Fury looked like somebody that would be a problem in any era imo.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at this guy though. You’ve had a shocker mate.
> 
> Fury’s performance after what he’s been through was the stuff of legends. Man literally walked off a knock out.
> 
> Draw isn’t that scandalous but the 115-111 scorecard was. Wilder knew he was totally outclassed.
> 
> Hopefully Fury doesn’t go too crazy over Christmas.


:lmao :lmao:lmao

The stuff of legends?. Being 6 foot 9 and being able to utilize your jab. Spending 12 rounds on the back foot and having zero pop in your punches is the stuff of legends? :lmao. Which legends are you actually comparing him to exactly?

And after all he has been through? Serving a 2 year suspension for having PEDS in his system, I am meant to look at a cheating disgrace make a comeback and look upon him like he is some hero who has battled through Cancer or something amazing like that and be impressed?

No thanks


----------



## GS1981

could have easily have been 10 rounds to 2, not even a close fight other than the 2 knock downs.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao :lmao:lmao
> 
> The stuff of legends?. Being 6 foot 9 and being able to utilize your jab. Spending 12 rounds on the back foot and having zero pop in your punches is the stuff of legends? :lmao. Which legends are you actually comparing him to exactly?
> 
> And after all he has been through? Serving a 2 year suspension for having PEDS in his system, I am meant to look at a cheating disgrace make a comeback and look upon him like he is some hero who has battled through Cancer or something amazing like that and be impressed?
> 
> No thanks


You’ve had a mare son. Give it up.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Irish Jet said:


> You’ve had a mare son. Give it up.


Great response .Stuff of legends :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lennox telling us what we all know and he would know about getting robbed in the US


----------



## RamPaige

Nothing corrupt about the score. Fury was out boxing Wilder and was knocked down twice, if they gave Wilder enough rounds before the knockdowns then it being a draw makes sense. This is like a lot of Wilder fights. He can't box and doesn't win a lot of rounds but his power is what leads to his victories. I have a hard time giving Wilder any rounds, maybe the first two? But I'd have to watch the fight again. A robbery would be the Jacobs/GGG fight and Canelo vs GGG 1. It can be considered a robbery if they only made it a draw only to save for the big money fight of Wilder vs Joshua. But I'm sure no one is more relieved than Joshua, he can't beat Fury and he definitely wouldn't be able to beat Wilder. Joshua is a hypejob waiting to be exposed.


----------



## CGS

Convenient that this happened with so much talk about a rematch before the fight had even ended...... 

Honestly the Judges should be hauled forward for their own comments on the fight. Fury won that shit comfortably, At the most Wilder had 3 rounds over him.


----------



## GS1981

Joshua and Wilder will be interesting if it ever happens, because Joshua does not have the Fury defence, but everything he throws can drop you, so it would be interesting how Wilder handles that.

Fury should take another fight then beat the winner of the other 2.


----------



## Stormbringer

Another


FIGHT OF THE CENTURY


....aaaaannnd another failure in the judging area. Boxing is still a joke. When will it end? Never.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RamPaige said:


> I'm sure no one is more relieved than Joshua, he can't beat Fury and he definitely wouldn't be able to beat Wilder. Joshua is a hypejob waiting to be exposed.


Yeah....just wait and see how AJ/Fury gets booked now. They're probably already negotiating it, Fury knows he wants that fight next which is why he was talking shit about Joshua in the post fight. Those two and when he comes up Usyk = the three best HWs in the world. 

Wilder has already been exposed. He lost this fight and was potentially saved against old man Ortiz too. Hes never going to leave the US to fight while hes got his 0 and no top ranked none American fighter will come to him after seeing the sheer corruption working in his favour. On the flip side hes looking so vulnerable now that you just know some other American fighters will really want a piece though.


----------



## GS1981

I think AJ gets a bad rap because hes gassed a couple of times and been dropped by Wlad/wobbled by a couple, i think hes better than most give him credit for.

Best Boxer = Fury
Best Banger = Arguably Wilder
Best all rounder that mixes both = Joshua

I think Usyk will be to small for any of these 3.


----------



## Carter84

This idiot is British Phil forgot his second name the tit had fury down on points , no one has took two wilder ko'd punches and got up fury chin granite , fury v wilder in the U.K. Should happen where there should be no bias bunged judges , he's a disgrace to my counrty and now fury has proved that all them ko have been against bums , well done Tyson , 2 fights in a few years , the two British people's champs should get it on as wilder now knows he can't out box or ko the big man

Was a great fight.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao :lmao:lmao
> 
> The stuff of legends?. Being 6 foot 9 and being able to utilize your jab. Spending 12 rounds on the back foot and having zero pop in your punches is the stuff of legends? :lmao. Which legends are you actually comparing him to exactly?
> 
> And after all he has been through? Serving a 2 year suspension for having PEDS in his system, I am meant to look at a cheating disgrace make a comeback and look upon him like he is some hero who has battled through Cancer or something amazing like that and be impressed?
> 
> No thanks


as the great boxing legend Roger Mayweather once said,










congrats.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> as the great boxing legend Roger Mayweather once said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats.


As opposed to the many professional boxing pundits on here including yourself clearly not (Y)


----------



## Slickback

Absolutely horrible to see the condition Stevenson is in at the moment, wish him all the best


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Slickback said:


> Absolutely horrible to see the condition Stevenson is in at the moment, wish him all the best


Very sad news. I was watching the Nigel Benn, Gerald McClellan documentary The fight of their lives only a few days ago. Hopefully they got Adonis a lot quicker than they did Gerald


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Someone on another forum said that 2018 would be looked upon as an all time great year for the HW division, my first reaction was to scoff at that, but you know, thinking about it, maybe the claim is not too outrageous. Furys comeback, his crazy final round Undertaker moment, the biggest HW fight in the US since Lennoxs last fight in 03. Two classic HW fights in Wilder/Fury and Wilder/Ortiz and several other good to great HW fights, all things considered its been a really good year and theres still a notable fight left next month, possibly two. 


And the thing is when people look back on stuff 20+ years later their perception is different due to nostalgia, knowing how everything played out and not having to live months in real time between each notable event. The last 3 years since the Fury/Wlad fight that started this era will be condensed into a few hours of fights, interviews and press conference moments.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I can't believe Stevenson is hurt that badly, either the Nail has more power than we thought or those shots just rattled him way too much, either way hopefully he makes a full recovery soon.


By the way I'm still upset we never saw him vs Kovalev, one of the biggest missed opportunites for a major fight this past decade :fuckthis


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> I can't believe Stevenson is hurt that badly, either the Nail has more power than we thought or those shots just rattled him way too much, either way hopefully he makes a full recovery soon.


He got tagged up quite a bit in the rounds leading up to the finish. Several head snapped back moments. I think it was the accumulative damage mixed with him being 41 years old with a fair bit of mileage on the clock.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss




----------



## Dragonballfan

In all the craziness I forgot Pacquiao and Broner are fighting next month...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Apparently Wilder/Fury did 300k buys in the US. UK numbers arent out yet but i'd expect 200k at least, albeit at a much lower price point, a few other countries had it on PPV too.

It might seem low compared to the UFC but for HW boxing in the US in 2018 thats actually a success i'd say. 

Weird thing about it is that it kinda gives off the vibe of being a much bigger fight than the buyrate would suggest. There was/is quite a buzz about it and seems to be more casual interest in it than anything this year other than Conor/Khabib and Canelo/GGG. See attached vid for example, 300k drawing fights dont get that kind of attention. I think whats happened is like 75% of the people that watched the fight did so illegally lol. It would make sense given the crazy price tag and also its the kind of fight that draws in lots of casual viewers who arent willing to pay that much.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty good win for Loma. Probably should have had him out of there though. He did turn it up a lot in 11 and came close.


Also...ouch


----------



## 2 Ton 21

:mj2

Thanks for the memories.

HBO was where my boxing fandom really started. All those great 90s-00s fights and fighters they had. Lennox Lewis, Roy Jones, Oscar De la Hoya, Floyd Mayweather, Evander Holyfield, Riddick Bowe, George Foreman, Michael Moorer, Marco Antonio Barrera, Julio Cesar Chavez, Bernard Hopkins, Arturo Gatti, Mickey Ward, Naseem Hamed, Ivan Robinson, Fernando Vargas, Angel Manfredy, and so many others. Wanted to throw in some of the journeymen. The guys that never never won the big one, but man did they entertain.

Still remember watching the first Boxing After Dark live. Kennedy McKinney Vs. Marco Antonio Barrera. What a great fight to kick off with.






Want to also mention the incredible announce crews they had through the years. Lampley was the staple through all of it. Such a great play by play man and was honest with the fans. He always called bullshit when it was needed. Larry Merchant was a great rambling color commentator. George Foreman providing his experienced eye and squabbling with Larry. Old reliable Harold Lederman on the cards "Jim!" .

Then later the great Manny Steward. Roy Jones and Max Kellerman complimenting each other well. 

And a great production crew. 

I'm really going to miss it. Boxing just keeps getting smaller and it makes me sad.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its sad. I wonder what caused them to call it quits. Boxing still pulls pretty solid ratings overall. They did seem to be short on star power though after losing Canelo. 

On the bright side - seems to be plenty of content for next year elsewhere. DAZN in particular looks promising.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

HBO always brought that prestige into the boxing broadcasting.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Slickback

Fuck off with the 10 count excuse,


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So PBC just signed a deal with ITV in the UK. Potentially a big move.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Canelo card this weekend is decent enough. Not sure i'd have picked Rocky Fielding as the guy for Canelo to make his big DAZN debut against though lol.


Still early days for DAZN, but they've really gotta step it up in 2019. Matchroom UK stuff is usually good but not the kind of thing that is going to bring in a significant number of American subscribers, and the US cards have been unremarkable so far. I feel like they might have to do something pretty drastic like Canelo/GGG 3 or having Joshua fight in the US to really get the ball rolling.


----------



## Slickback

Knockout win for Canelo


----------



## Brodus Clay

Dear god, after those wars with GGG this was disappointing AF lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Went as expected. A nothing stay busy fight for Canelo. Still seems like a third GGG fight is possible but other than that theres some solid potential fights for him over the next few years vs the likes of BJS, Callum Smith, Jacobs, Groves etc.

Parker fought the other day in a decent scrap. Even with the 2 losses I think hes still young enough to get back near the top at some point. Fast hands, relatively solid technically and so far his chin has looked very sturdy, his main problem in the past is he can be a little gun shy at times.


Dunno how many of you have seen this young HW prospect Sirenko, he went to 9-0 this weekend. Not sure his overall skillset is enough for him to ever reach the elite level but his power is something special.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty good weekend coming up. Frampton/Warrington and Whyte/Chisora 2 cards going head to head then after that another card with both Charlos in action.


----------



## Slickback

can't wait for that whyte/chisora rematch


----------



## Shaun_27

Welp, enjoy AJ vs Whyte folks. I'm out until the next Fury or Wilder fight.


----------



## Unorthodox

Hope dillian absolutely slaps the head off Joshua


----------



## Unorthodox

Shaun_27 said:


> Welp, enjoy AJ vs Whyte folks. I'm out until the next Fury or Wilder fight.


The rematch is not happening now apparently, at least not for a while. Expect Wilder to face lucas browne next :lmao


----------



## Slickback

*JESUS CHRIST WHAT A KNOCKOUT*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Great fight. Wanted Chisora to win but either way i'm glad it didnt go to the scorecards because it was so close before the KO that nothing would have been solved.


----------



## Slickback

A lot of people had Chisora up on the cards too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just got round to watching Frampton/Warrington, possibly an even better fight than Chisora/Whyte surprisingly.


Two of the best fights of the year on the same day!


----------



## Dragonballfan

I was out yesterday is it true one of the Charlo bros got robbed?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> I was out yesterday is it true one of the Charlo bros got robbed?


I didnt see the fight but yeah, apparently the Harrison/Jermell decision was controversial.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Still can't believe this "Exhibition match" was made, gonna be a shit show tomorrow, 



> The fight will be available to viewers via FITE TV online pay-per-view.
> 
> It will cost $24.95 for UK fans and will show the full card, while for North American fans is will cost $19.95, but WON’T show Mayweather’s fight.


Way to fuck over the international fans :ha


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Full Mayweather fight- er exhibition.

Starts at 2:00






$9 million


----------



## RamPaige

Mayweather spanked him as expected, people are claiming it was staged but Tenshin was just thoroughly outclassed much like McGregor. That's what happens when a non-boxer tries to box with the GOAT of boxers, not to mention the 10lbs disadvantage he had. This honestly did worse for Tenshin than good, even if he was bested by Floyd Mayweather losing that fast is never a good look. 

My only concern now is how fight ready will Floyd be when he has to prepare to ether face Manny or Broner? He can't just walk them down like he did Tenshin and McGregor and him being that accustomed to such lackluster opposition can lead to him making mistakes he otherwise would have never made.


----------



## Papadoc81

I didn't even know this fight was still happening. What is Floyd still doing fighting anyway? Dude has enough throwaway money for 10 lifetimes. He wipes his ass with 9 million.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

It did look a little odd and the suspicion has to be there considering its an "exhibition" bout in Japan, but I think it was legit. Tenshin bawled his eyes out for like 10 mins afterwards and theres nothing much to gain for either party from that outcome. There are a fair few kickboxers with good enough pure boxing skills to not be a fish out of water in that environment (Holzken went the distance with Callum Smith earlier this year) but man, Tenshin was WAY out of his depth there.


----------



## Dragonballfan

It looked like he hit Mayweather with a legit shot that pissed him off cause soon after he went in hard for the kill :ha


----------



## Blackbeard

James DeGale vs. Chris Eubank Jr. has been set for Febraury 23rd but............it's going to be on PPV :fuckthis

https://www.ringtv.com/551924-james-degale-chris-eubank-jr-set-for-february-23-in-london/

British fans really need to stop being so eager to shell out for big domestic bouts. I mean ffs, there was *THREE PPV's* in December alone :no:

I am more than willing to pay for something like Joshua vs. Wilder but fights like this definitely aren't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Slickback

Amir Khan Has Decided To Fight Crawford, Likely April 20 At MSG



Fairly certain Khan get's sparked but respect for taking the fight


----------



## Blackbeard

Slickback said:


> Amir Khan Has Decided To Fight Crawford, Likely April 20 At MSG.


Kell Brook's going to be livid :russo


----------



## Damien

Slickback said:


> Amir Khan Has Decided To Fight Crawford, Likely April 20 At MSG
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly certain Khan get's sparked but respect for taking the fight












Goodnight Khan but kudos to him, could make more money from Brook but could get respect by fighting Crawford


----------



## Rankles75

Khan/Brook is never going to happen, is it?


----------



## Damien

Rankles75 said:


> Khan/Brook is never going to happen, is it?


Nah I don't think so

Brook should now look at getting Harrison for WBC strap or Hurd


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Blackbeard

Rankles75 said:


> Khan/Brook is never going to happen, is it?


There's still time, Khan & Brook are only 32 years old.


----------



## Slickback

Might be wrong but hasn't Brook talked about retiring? Or was it Khan. 

Either way, still rather sooner than later for that fight


----------



## Damien

Slickback said:


> Might be wrong but hasn't Brook talked about retiring? Or was it Khan.
> 
> Either way, still rather sooner than later for that fight


Brook will be closer to retirement than Khan, Brook's eyes worry me he's had both sockets smashed to bits


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082669415127306240


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082669415127306240


Daaaaam I was going to pay for it, but now I'm not so sure. :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Instead of getting in an argument with his haters he just flexes his wealth :eyeroll


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083889117975310336


----------



## Stormbringer

So will they play the politics, corruption game to keep both men's records in tact? It's taking place in America so Wilder gets the win right? That's how Lewis explains it anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard

I think Wilder might get the stoppage this time. As good as Fury is he still wasn't good enough to avoid getting clipped multiple times.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> I think Wilder might get the stoppage this time. As good as Fury is he still wasn't good enough to avoid getting clipped multiple times.


Opposite for me, I think Fury beats him more convincingly


----------



## Blackbeard

Boxing's already off to a solid start in 2019...






Weird how it took place on a Sunday night though :wtf2


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fuck paying for the Pac fight. ITV4 is showing it for free in the UK - get a proxy or a FilmOn sub or just find one of the countless available streams. 



Slickback said:


> Opposite for me, I think Fury beats him more convincingly


Agreed. Theres no way Fury was close to 100% yet in that fight, he was badly ring rusted and a significant amount of his training time would have been him just trying to get back into shape. Also the psychological aspect has changed imo - before it was "if Wilder hits him clean hes fucked", now its "Wilder hit him with his biggest shot and the guy got up and continued beating him like nothing happened". Wilders power isnt some scary unknown for Fury anymore and Wilder probably feels more vulnerable now that his usual bail out power wasnt able to bail him out.


----------



## Blackbeard

Terence Crawford vs. Amir Khan is a done deal for April 20th on ESPN PPV.










Khan's also back with Virgil Hunter apparently.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Blackbeard said:


> Terence Crawford vs. Amir Khan is a done deal for April 20th on ESPN PPV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan's also back with Virgil Hunter apparently.


Poor Khan, chases Pacquiao & Mayweather forever doesn't get either and then gets killed by the other big names :ha




Blackbeard said:


> I think Wilder might get the stoppage this time. As good as Fury is he still wasn't good enough to avoid getting clipped multiple times.


I'm sure this time he'll learn from his mistakes and not let up in the 12th round. I see him winning most of the fight. He knows how Wilder fights now :avit:


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085802736606539776


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085910705440665601
ESPN finally making proper use of Max :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slickback

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086006867556478976




WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blackbeard

Slickback said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086006867556478976


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086061024975802368
Not sure if I am keen on this :larry


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086077058826924033


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, Linares got destroyed...


----------



## Slickback

One thing I like is that boxing fights always sneak up on me because I'm so focused on MMA.



Let's go Pacman!!!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Broner claiming after the fight that he won... :no:

Just a shame Pacman couldn’t get the stoppage he deserved.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pacman's been looking suspiciously good at 40 years old.....









FYI that was his 70th professional fight last night :done


----------



## Dragonballfan

So what now? One last fight for Manny against Floyd? :hmm


Will there even be interest in the rematch after all this time?







Also Broner Showing why he's a dumb fuck :ha


----------



## Blackbeard

Dragonballfan said:


> So what now?


A rematch with Floyd Mayweather Jr. would make the most sense to me. As good as Manny has looked recently I don't think it would be wise to put him in there with someone like Errol Spence Jr. or Terence Crawford.

You could maybe risk Keith Thurman since he's been stagnating due to injuries.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Speaking of Thurman I had no idea he was fighting soon :ha


It's been so long since he actually did something :lol


----------



## RamPaige

Broner being out worked by a 40 year old Manny is just pathetic, but expected. Broner could have beaten Manny tonight but he's to afraid of potentially getting KOed that he's not willing to risk that going for the win. You can't beat Manny by just standing around waiting to counter punch.

Guess now we'll get the rematch with Mayweather, I'm sure there's still some people dumb enough to believe Manny has any chance in beating Floyd. Not to mention the blind Manny fans and Mayweather haters who claim Floyd only won because he was "running".


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087030673096036352
:damn


----------



## Slickback

One of the nastiest cuts in boxing,


----------



## SiegeofAcre

Jack was so poor in that fight. Even before the cut he was getting his butt kicked.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087897608754933762
Not bad :jjones


----------



## Dragonballfan

Can't believe Broner conned that many people into watching that disaster :ha


----------



## HoHo

You know it warms my heart seeing a Boxing community starting to flow here on the forum. Okay I've said for the longest time Thurman is a man who is pound for pound of the best of this era in Boxing. Thurman vs Garcia and Thurman vs Porter had some of my favorite and entertaining fights in the past few yeas and Thurman is on the come up right now looking to unify all the belts Utami style. Right now the Division is deep Spence is the IBF Welterweight Champion, Crawford is the WBO Welterweight Champion, Porter is the WBC Welterweight Champion, Thurman is WBA Welterweight Champion and Manny Pacquiao is World and Super World Welterweight Champion.

Crazy that all these guys are young and hungry, Manny is the old man of the Division right now. Thurman wants to face Spence he considers better than Crawford, and Porter wants to finish up some past history with him again. To me Thurman beats Lopez, Lopez has always been a gamer I can see it going to the Cards for that very reason. Watch out for Spence vs Garcia in March both guys are undefeated and I can see the winner of that facing the winner of this fight. I can see Pacquiao vs Crawford it needs to happen unless Mayweather comes outta retirement and fights one more time.


----------



## Blackbeard

Keith Thurman looked absolutely dreadful tonight. Based on tonight's performance I think old Manny would take him out.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Glad to see Thurman back, Lopez gave him a good test with his aggression. 

Kownacki making easier, quicker work of Wilders former opponents.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

George Groves calling it a day at the grand old age of 30.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Why people treating Thurman like that, I mean did you expect to see the Thurman who beat Danny Garcia after being out about 2 years? Besides that yeah he didn't look too sharp or good needs maybe one more tuneup fight


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089749155419844608


----------



## Blackbeard

As expected Oleksandr Usyk was voted Fighter of the Year by the BWAA :avit:

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/25878743/bwaa-votes-oleksandr-usyk-2018-fighter-year

So that's ESPN, Ring Magazine and now BWWA for the Cruiserweight King. Could he make it two years in a row IF he moves up to Heavyweight and dethrones Anthony Joshua? Find out next time Dragon Ball Z ositivity


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'd definitely prefer AJ/Miller in the US over a retread of AJ/Whyte.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090652248152014848
:francis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090641231829393409
DAZN are taking over the Middleweight division.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ooof that Teofimo kid looks like a beast in the ring. I mean the dance after the KO was a little classless but come on his opponent was talking shit to him the whole fight :avit:

Put him in the ring with a true contender now don't try to rush him to face Loma



Kovalev looked great as well hopefully he can bounce back even more


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Smart fight from Kovalev, he looked sharp. Hopefully we finally get to see the Beterbiev fight soon. Teofimo Lopez was very impressive too - tight, sharp, explosive punches, his short uppercut is a thing of beauty.

The Cheeseman/Garcia card last night was good. The main event is an early FOTY candidate.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Jesus fuck watching it over it looks worse and worse the more I see this KO. Why the fuck wasn't his corner or the ref stepping in to stop the fight :deanfpalm


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Tank steamrolled that Ruiz guy in the first round lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The world needs Joyce vs Kownacki.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lomachenko-Crolla Official For April 12, Staples Center, ESPN+










Interesting does anyone know anything about Crolla is he good or is this just a stay busy fight for Lomachenko?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty much a stay busy fight. Crolla is decent but he is levels below Loma, and he lost twice to Linares.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - it's an easy fight for Lomachenko.

He isn't going to knock Crolla out in a violent manner and Crolla gets a great pay day, he has a lot of heart.

Can't deny that I've been disappointed with Lomachenko's last few fight choices though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Looks like an interesting show :hmm:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Decent performance from Luis Ortiz but I really hope he steps up his level of opposition for the next fight. Hes been wasting his time since the Wilder loss and its not like he has much time left to waste at this point.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So it looks like Whyte has signed with Top Rank as well now. Hopefully this means we get Fury/Whyte, and soon.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pretty solid weekend coming up. Obviously Porter/Ugas and Bivol/Smith jr head to head tomorrow then today Yarde is in action with Dubois/Cojanu on the undercard, interesting gauge of exactly where Dubois is at right now considering in his last 3 Cojanu has faced two top 5ish guys in Ortiz and Parker and another young British prospect in Gorman.


----------



## Slickback

Lenox on Rogan!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Lenox on Rogan!


Cheers for the reminder. Saw that it was live last night, went to sleep meaning to watch it today and old fuck that I am totally forgot about it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Yarde is biting off more than he can chew talking about fighting Kovalev anytime soon. In fact all the champs in the division currently would be too much for him tbh, its a tough division. Dont think his prospects would be any better at cruiser either, hes just not complete enough. 

I hadnt been especially impressed with Dubois up until now but gotta admit he took Cojanu out fast, as fast as Ortiz did it, bear in mind Cojanu went the distance with Parker too. Still not sold on Dubois being a future HW champ yet but tbf hes 21, he isnt going to be the finished article until the mid 2020s most likely. A fight between him and Gorman this year would be interesting. 

Also....that Williams/Mullender KO was nasty. I'm all for refs giving fighters a chance after being badly knocked down (Fury/Wilder), but in this case it just resulted in a fighter immediately getting splatted a second time even worse than the first. 

Most of the card has been officially uploaded. 





















Fun card. Garton/Jenkins was FOTN.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I had Ugas edging the win there, we all knew Porter was getting the nod in a close fight though because boxing is boxing. Ajagba the young HW prospect with a destructive performance on the undercard. 


Smith/Bivol was a display of levels. Practically everything Smith threw that wasnt a jab (and he barely used the jab) was hitting air and getting countered. Bivol was relaxed and conservative for most of the fight but he turned it up at the end and looked like he could potentially have had Smith out of there with another minute to spare. 

LHW is an absolute shark tank, one of the toughest divisions right now. Fingers crossed we actually get the big 4 mixing it up sooner rather than later. But again, boxing is boxing, so we will see. 

Pretty good night of fights. Spence/Garcia next!


----------



## Dragonballfan

LETS GOOOOO!!!! :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Mikey has balls of steel. I cant see it happening but if he actually manages to pull off the win hes going to be on top of the world. 

I wonder how this is going to do on PPV. Its more of a hardcore fan fight so i'm not too optimistic.


----------



## Slickback

Fight is this week? Hell yea Can watch after UFC London


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

We all know this is the biggest card of the year though :lmao










In all seriousness, ^ should be funny as fuck.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Dragonballfan

Its about to start lets go!!! :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Dominant win in every aspect. Respect to Garcia for taking the fight


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Credit to Garcia for putting it on the line like that, but man, I dont think he could have won a round if it went 50.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ooof man Spence was just way too much for Mikey, I wonder what's next for both? Will Mikey drop back down and look for that fight with Lomachenko that people want?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Looks like it could be Spence/Pac next.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Garcia was just too small for Spence. He was kept at bay all night with the jab and lacked urgency it seemed. Tough break for the guy, i hope Crawford fights Spence next though, I don't care for Pacquiao vs Spence at all.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'll gladly watch Spence/Pac, it'd help Spences profile. But yeah, Spence/Crawford is THE fight, it might actually be the biggest fight (in terms of p4p relevance and skill rather than casual appeal) that could be made in the sport right now.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well, its official.






Tbh, it should be a very entertaining fight. Theres a lot of bad blood there and both guys are big, heavy handed and have been in wars. I'll watch.


BUT...theres one great big fucking elephant in the room here.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Meanwhile there's rumors GGG looking for bums to fight next like is there literally no good contenders left for him besides a 3rd Canelo fight uttahere


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Meanwhile there's rumors GGG looking for bums to fight next like is there literally no good contenders left for him besides a 3rd Canelo fight uttahere


Ive literally never once heard of this Brandon Adams guy. Only way I can accept that fight is if they just want to keep GGG busy while Canelo fights Jacobs then they do Canelo/GGG 3 later in the year. DAZN would be out of their minds if they didnt capitalize on that fight sooner rather than later considering the insane money they're throwing around to sign these names.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Saw this on Reddit the other day, made me laugh











Anyway, not much of note this weekend. (Actually i'm lying because the greatest boxer of our times Pulev is in action vs some can that Miller steamrolled last year). In all seriousness Peterson/Lipinets should be a good fight. Other than that theres a couple of mildly interesting UK cards - a Hearn one with Buatsi and Okolie on it going up against a Warren card with HW prospect Gorman on it. Pretty sure Gorman was originally meant to fight ex-UFC/MMA guy Fabio Maldonado but it seems its been switched last minute to Kevin Johnson instead. A more interesting fight in the context of building to an eventual Dubois/Gorman clash as Dubois just sparked out Gormans last opponent in 2 rounds while Gorman went to points, whereas Dubois went the distance with Johnson.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Crazy ending from the Warren card last night. Just over 10 seconds left of the fight, guy that gets KO'd was probably up on the scorecards and had dropped the other guy multiple times.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whatever anyone might think about Wilder/Breazele or AJ/Miller, this is just next level ridiculous....










Schwarz is a 24 year old halfway decent prospect whos fought nobody. Maybe this would have been acceptable if it was a tune up fight a year ago but you cant go from fighting Wilder on PPV to this. This is going to do terrible numbers compared to AJ and Wilders fights and theres a high likelihood Fury stinks the place out. Way to kill his momentum.

In other news, Usyk is booked to fight on the same day as Wilder/Breazele. Povetkin is also booked on the card but it isnt confirmed that they will fight each other yet (lets hope so), other option for Usyk seems to be Takam, which is not terrible for a HW debut but obviously nowhere near as exciting as something like Usyk/Povetkin.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whatever anyone might think about Wilder/Breazele or AJ/Miller, this is just next level ridiculous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwarz is a 24 year old halfway decent prospect whos fought nobody. Maybe this would have been acceptable if it was a tune up fight a year ago but you cant go from fighting Wilder on PPV to this. This is going to do terrible numbers compared to AJ and Wilders fights and theres a high likelihood Fury stinks the place out. Way to kill his momentum.
> 
> In other news, Usyk is booked to fight on the same day as Wilder/Breazele. Povetkin is also booked on the card but it isnt confirmed that they will fight each other yet (lets hope so), other option for Usyk seems to be Takam, which is not terrible for a HW debut but obviously nowhere near as exciting as something like Usyk/Povetkin.


Absolute shithouse fight I agree; BUT word is the rematch is supposed to go down by the end of summer here is hoping that is true.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'll gladly watch Spence/Pac, it'd help Spences profile. But yeah, Spence/Crawford is THE fight, it might actually be the biggest fight (in terms of p4p relevance and skill rather than casual appeal) that could be made in the sport right now.


Spence Crawford would be insaneeeee and I see Spence taking it too....so much reach man.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Meanwhile Amir Khan after 3-4 rounds of Crawford warming up


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Gvozdyk in action this weekend for the first time since the Stevenson incident. 

Matchroom card tonight too, nothing really remarkable on paper but after this..






I'm actually pretty excited. Price is usually good entertainment value too considering his combination of big power and glass chin.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112751654732881920
Oh okay now I'm getting pretty hype. Should be a banger if this does happen :bjpenn


----------



## Slickback

Comedy 








:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Comedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Lol blows my mind that Artem is trying to get into BKB with his shit striking and t rex arms. Its not going to end well.

I actually think Conor could give Paulie a decent challenge in pure boxing/bkb at this point though. Paulie is beyond shot, got stopped by a D level journeyman in his last fight. His hands are about as resilient as a taco too.

I'm starting to wonder if BKB is going to blow up in the next few years and be the new in thing for people to jump on. Moves are definitely being made.


----------



## RainSaibot

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol blows my mind that Artem is trying to get into BKB with his shit striking and t rex arms. Its not going to end well.
> 
> I actually think Conor could give Paulie a decent challenge in pure boxing/bkb at this point though. Paulie is beyond shot, got stopped by a D level journeyman in his last fight. His hands are about as resilient as a taco too.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if BKB is going to blow up in the next few years and be the new in thing for people to jump on. Moves are definitely being made.


Are you familiar with Bec Rawlings? Are you aware that she lost her last 4 fights in the UFC, and that she was 2-6 in her last 8 fights? She's currently 3-0 in BKFC. Two of the women she beat were boxers.

It's pretty obvious that most people haven't actually watched a BKFC fight. This isn't straight boxing under the Marquess of Queensberry Rules. You're allowed to actually fight in the clinch. For example, the single collar tie is very much allowed by the rules. It's how Bec Rawlings was able to negate any technical advantage and pure boxing skill her first two opponents had.

Anyone writing off Artem against Paulie is crazy. As bad as his MMA record was, he's got a shot simply because of his grappling and clinch fighting experience. If he gets a hold of Paulie, he will negate his entire skillset.

He needs to get by Jason Knight first, though.


----------



## Slickback

Lol whatever happens in the Jason Knight fight, Lobov is fighting Paulie


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RainSaibot said:


> Are you familiar with Bec Rawlings? Are you aware that she lost her last 4 fights in the UFC, and that she was 2-6 in her last 8 fights? She's currently 3-0 in BKFC. Two of the women she beat were boxers.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that most people haven't actually watched a BKFC fight. This isn't straight boxing under the Marquess of Queensberry Rules. You're allowed to actually fight in the clinch. For example, the single collar tie is very much allowed by the rules. It's how Bec Rawlings was able to negate any technical advantage and pure boxing skill her first two opponents had.
> 
> Anyone writing off Artem against Paulie is crazy. As bad as his MMA record was, he's got a shot simply because of his grappling and clinch fighting experience. If he gets a hold of Paulie, he will negate his entire skillset.
> 
> He needs to get by Jason Knight first, though.


Yes, they are more lenient towards dirty boxing but you're making it sound like the refs just let you stay in the clinch throwing punches indefinitely, they usually split it up within seconds. 

Bec was able to beat "boxers" because those "boxers" had a record of 2-6 and 2-3 respectively, they were just crap. I actually watched one of those fights just now to check what you're saying, and you are misrepresenting the situation. Bec wasnt negating her opponents technical advantage with the clinch, her opponent had no technical advantages in the first place. Bec was winning everywhere. 

Its a pretty big leap of faith to think Artem being able to use a single collar/half plum for a few seconds at a time means he has a chance against Paulie. Its hard to keep someone in a single collar, and its not like boxers dont have clinch/dirty boxing experience themselves.


----------



## RainSaibot

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Yes, they are more lenient towards dirty boxing but you're making it sound like the refs just let you stay in the clinch throwing punches indefinitely, they usually split it up within seconds.
> 
> Bec was able to beat "boxers" because those "boxers" had a record of 2-6 and 2-3 respectively, they were just crap. I actually watched one of those fights just now to check what you're saying, and you are misrepresenting the situation. Bec wasnt negating her opponents technical advantage with the clinch, her opponent had no technical advantages in the first place. Bec was winning everywhere.
> 
> Its a pretty big leap of faith to think Artem being able to use a single collar/half plum for a few seconds at a time means he has a chance against Paulie. Its hard to keep someone in a single collar, and its not like boxers dont have clinch/dirty boxing experience themselves.


They don't split you up after a few seconds if you're being active. They split you up after 3 seconds _if there is no activity_. You can hold someone in a single collar tie and punch them as much as you like.

The fact that those boxers weren't very accomplished simply means that they didn't possess the same level of pure boxing skill as Paulie. Paulie being a more experienced and talented boxer than them doesn't give him the ability to defend a single collar tie, because it's not something that any boxer trains, regardless of their level of skill.

It won't be very difficult for an MMA fighter for keep a boxer in a single collar, and a boxer's clinch work doesn't compare to that of an MMA fighter. The kind of training that grappling and actual clinch fighting requires gives you a certain physical strength in that area that's much greater than someone who has no training. Paulie's defense has always been pretty bad, and his entire game is based on making guys miss with his head movement. All of that goes out the window if he's being held inside the clinch for an extended period of time.

Refer to rule #4:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Yeah, hes getting lit up. Sorry.


----------



## RainSaibot

Paulie could light him up with a 100 punch combination and exactly 0 of those punches would do any damage. Paulie has absolutely no power, and he was 100% shot at the end of his career. With their clinch rules, I would expect Artem to just maul and bully him for the majority of the fight.


----------



## Slickback

ANd when you end up being completely wrong, youll dissapear just like the rest of them


----------



## RainSaibot

Let me guess, you also thought Conor McGregor would beat Floyd Mayweather under the Marquess of Queensberry Rules.

Bare knuckle boxing is a completely different sport from straight boxing. The clinch changes everything. Having the ability to fight from the clinch (actual clinch fighting, not boxing style clinch fighting) gives you a massive advantage in BKFC.


----------



## Oiky

So Lobov-Malignaggi in bkb for June the 11th....I really favour Lobov in bareknuckle 

Malignaggi literally cannot punch & has been prone to hand injuries in the past 

Lobovs no great technician,but I strongly feel he wil out-man Malignaggi


----------



## Slickback

Brutal


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I mean, nobody expected Crolla to be very competitive but Loma went 80s Tyson on the poor bastard.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I mean, nobody expected Crolla to be very competitive but Loma went 80s Tyson on the poor bastard.







Jesus just look at this he was too scared to do anything at this point lol

That KO was nasty they really need to step up the competition on these mandatory challengers or else someone will get hurt fighting Loma :wow


----------



## Oiky

First time Loma has been able to fully unload since the shoulder injury and boy did he!

Feinting,setting traps,beautiful footwork,Loma is just too much,we all knew Crolla stood NO chance though

Loma broke his right hand 

Loma is just the definition of "boxing"


----------



## Slickback

Shields with a fucking clinic wow


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Shields with a fucking clinic wow


I find her strangely hot.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I find her strangely hot.


There is nothing strange about it imo. She is a beautiful woman with a scrumptious body lol.


----------



## Oiky

Shields,good luck to her,interesting life story & a good boxer - Plenty of sides to her game


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I find her strangely hot.


More so for Christina Hammer imo


----------



## Oiky

Christina hammer is beautiful


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Looking forward to this weekend. Crawford/Khan is a pretty damn big fight, and the undercard has Teofimo Lopez (who looked world class in his last fight) vs a very legit opponent in Tatli. Then theres also the Danny Garcia/Granados card and a fun looking UK card with whats hopefully a slugfest in Browne/Allen and the return of Chisora.


----------



## Oiky

Best thing about Crawford vs Khan is the undercard - look,I really rate Terence Crawford,#2 for me personally behind lomachenko,but this really is not a competitive fight,regardless of how quick Khan is & how people say he was "lighting" canelo up before he got layed out,it's just going to end with Khan KOed,I respect his game Khan is but fights like this do nothing for boxing

And I've always liked GGG,one of my favourites,but GGG-Rolls is an absolute joke of a fight,


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So the Joshua/Miller fight seems to be in trouble because Miller got popped for something. They are gonna go ahead with Joshua fighting at MSG on that date though, I think Ortiz, Kownacki, Pulev, Whyte would all be fine replacements. 




Oiky said:


> Best thing about Crawford vs Khan is the undercard - look,I really rate Terence Crawford,#2 for me personally behind lomachenko,but this really is not a competitive fight,regardless of how quick Khan is & how people say he was "lighting" canelo up before he got layed out,it's just going to end with Khan KOed,I respect his game Khan is but fights like this do nothing for boxing
> 
> And I've always liked GGG,one of my favourites,but GGG-Rolls is an absolute joke of a fight,


Its not Crawford/Spence but we all know we aint getting that for a while. Khan is the underdog of course but hes still very legit and should make things interesting, and if it goes as expected it will be one of Crawfords best career wins so far. Combine that with Khan being a pretty big name and its a good fight for Crawford to make his PPV debut with and build up his profile further. I'm not gonna complain about a big fight like this, especially when we've just had Loma take a much less interesting fight vs Crolla. 


As for the GGG fight, yeah its pathetic, no argument from me there. Hopefully its just a quick tune up and DAZN actually try to get their moneys worth later in the year,


----------



## Oiky

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So the Joshua/Miller fight seems to be in trouble because Miller got popped for something. They are gonna go ahead with Joshua fighting at MSG on that date though, I think Ortiz, Kownacki, Pulev, Whyte would all be fine replacements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oiky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing about Crawford vs Khan is the undercard - look,I really rate Terence Crawford,#2 for me personally behind lomachenko,but this really is not a competitive fight,regardless of how quick Khan is & how people say he was "lighting" canelo up before he got layed out,it's just going to end with Khan KOed,I respect his game Khan is but fights like this do nothing for boxing
> 
> And I've always liked GGG,one of my favourites,but GGG-Rolls is an absolute joke of a fight,
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Crawford/Spence but we all know we aint getting that for a while. Khan is the underdog of course but hes still very legit and should make things interesting, and if it goes as expected it will be one of Crawfords best career wins so far. Combine that with Khan being a pretty big name and its a good fight for Crawford to make his PPV debut with and build up his profile further. I'm not gonna complain about a big fight like this, especially when we've just had Loma take a much less interesting fight vs Crolla.
> 
> 
> As for the GGG fight, yeah its pathetic, no argument from me there. Hopefully its just a quick tune up and DAZN actually try to get their moneys worth later in the year,
Click to expand...

Khan is legit in terms of his skill,I agree,a very good fighter,very quick & good technically 

But at this point he is nowhere near equipped enough to take out Crawford 

It's only a matter of time here,til the inevitable...

Yeah I love Loma as a fighter but Loma/crolla was beyond a joke


----------



## Shaun_27

Get Hughie Fury in there with AJ.


----------



## Oiky

These "fighters" turning down the AJ fight as a step-in opponent are a joke,if you stay fit & ready in the gym,6weeks is more than enough at heavyweight,these guys aren't lightweights ffs 

No one is forcing these guys to be fighters,if you aren't willing to earn big money at short notice,fight one of the top 3 in your division & compete for 3 titles then get out of the sport,

These guys must have been on hard drugs & booze since they last fought to turn down aj 

I'm no big aj fan but it's not his fault this time who he will fight,it's shameful from supposed fighters


----------



## Slickback

Miller you fucking moron


----------



## Oiky

Miller is a moron 

Lost out of a top level fight,top level pay 

He failed a drug test in kickboxing too a few year a go 

The drugs never done him no good anyway


----------



## Slickback

Shit ending, what a terrible low blow. 




He was on the way to winning but terrible shot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Always been a huge fan of Khan but he hasn't been a top level boxer for quite some time now. Hopefully he retires soon.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fucking hell that ending, boxing is hard to love sometimes. So many disappointments and anticlimaxes. Lol @ the promoter on promoter shit flinging after the fight too. Presumably Spence/Crawford will be another AJ/Wilder or Floyd/Pac ie milked well past its best before date. That fight needs to happen within the next 12 months. 


Whyte/Rivas is signed for July. Decent fight, better than Fury/Schwarz but man, it feels like the momentum the HW division had is really starting to fade away. All of the prominent HWs have taken 2nd (or in Furys case 3rd) tier fights next. 

Not seen the Garcia/Granados card yet.


----------



## Slickback

I'll always respect Khan for taking these super difficult fights and exceeding expectations


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn that low blow was nasty but he was looking for a way out by then, I've seen fighters take much worse shots and get back up :bunk


----------



## Rankles75

Hope Amir’s thigh is feeling better today...


----------



## Oiky

Khan fight not even worth talking about

Cordina looked great last night,what a body shot from Allen!

And Danny Garcia looked good against granados,which is a hard fighter to look good against,picked his punches very well & looked sharp 

When Danny is switched on he's dangerous,but still gets beat by the top of his weight class


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Oiky said:


> what a body shot from Allen!


I thought Browne would probably still be too much for him tbh, what a great win for Allen though. Fair play to him hes looking in better shape than ever and seems to be properly focused now. Hes obviously got a clear ceiling but the guy is one of the more colourful personalities in boxing atm - very likeable, funny and charismatic and the fans love him. Definitely want to see him against Price or Chisora next, winnable fights although both would be serious uphill battles for him.


----------



## Slickback

14 Day Weights: Canelo 165.4-Pounds, Jacobs 166.8


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Theres a card with Rungivisai/Estrada, Roman/Doheny and Jessie Vargas/Soto tomorrow, then on the weekend there was supposed to be a Tete/Donaire and Prograis/Relikh double header but unfortunately Tete is out at the 11th hour and replaced by some guy ive never head of. Other than that theres two HW prospects in action, Dubois and Ajagba, the latter on the undercard of the Easter/Barthelemy fight, which also has Viktor Postol on it.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Erik.

Dragonballfan said:


>


What an inspiration Jacobs is.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Slickback

HERE WE GOOOO



Final Prediction - Canelo via Decision


----------



## Dragonballfan

Announcers "Canelo is great"

Yet needs judges to constantly bail him out of fights boxing fans think he lost :eyeroll


My prediction Jacobs gives him a close fight but can't close him out and judges give it to Canelo


----------



## Slickback

Canelo head movement is beautiful


----------



## Dragonballfan

Jacobs threw so many sloppy jabs and punches wtf was that


----------



## Slickback

some illegal shots too


----------



## HoHo

To be honest I won't remember Jacobs vs Canelo come end of the year talk when we discuss fight of the year. If I didn't love Boxing so much I would of went to Bed 5 or 6 Rounds in. Jacobs didn't want to take risks and he just stood there like a Stump and Canelo all he had to do is giving him a shot here and there and Jacobs didn't know what to do. Jacobs Second Half fought better and found some shots late, but by the 8th or 9th Round by that point I felt he was ways away from winning and wasn't going to get a KO on Canelo.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.cbssports.com/boxing/news/legendary-boxing-judge-hbo-personality-harold-lederman-dies-at-79-after-battle-with-cancer/



> *Legendary boxing judge, HBO personality Harold Lederman dies at 79 after battle with cancer*
> 
> Less than six months after working the final card on HBO to cap the premium cable network's 40-year run in boxing, longtime unofficial scorekeeper Harold Lederman lost his lengthy battle with cancer at 79.
> 
> Lederman, a respected judge who was inducted to the International Boxing Hall of Fame in 2016, died on Saturday morning. HBO confirmed Lederman's passing following a tweet from former network executive and veteran promoter Lou DiBella.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127328072385146888Beloved for his honest analysis and jubilant personality, both inside and out of the ring, Lederman worked his first HBO card in 1986 as an analyst and evolved into his longtime role as unofficial scorekeeper long before he retired from judging in 1999.
> 
> "Harold Lederman had a lifelong love affair with the sport of boxing," HBO Sports executive vice president Peter Nelson said in a statement. "Over the past 50 years, he was universally respected and celebrated by the many people who make the sport what it is. Harold was happiest when seated ringside, studying the action and scoring the fight.
> 
> "When he joined HBO Sports in 1986, he added a new and critical component to live boxing coverage. Viewers embraced his unique style and his command of the rules while his broadcast colleagues relished his enthusiasm and boundless energy."
> 
> Lederman's voice became as instantly identifiable as any in all of boxing throughout his career, thanks in part to his unique delivery which typically began with letting out an excited laugh before exclaiming some variation of, "OK Jim! I gotta tell you something," in the direction of blow-by-blow commentator Jim Lampley.
> 
> A major reason for Lederman's sustained success as a broadcaster was how genuinely passionate he was for the sport. A native of the Bronx, New York, Lederman settled in nearby Rockland County and could be found most weekends as an approachable diehard fan attending boxing cards big and small all over the northeast.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127333007864496130Lederman earned his judging license from the New York State Athletic Commission to judge title fights in 1967. A graduate of Columbia University, he went on to work over 100 title bouts all over the world while maintaining his full-time day job as a pharmacist in New York.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127403521798754304"He was an historian and walking rulebook," Nelson said. "He always had time for you whether you were a heavyweight champion or just a spectator looking to say hello. Our thoughts and prayers are with his wife Eileen and daughters Julie and Iris. There isn't a person in the sport who won't miss our Harold Lederman."
> 
> From the standpoint of bringing personality and charisma to the job of scorekeeper and rules official, Lederman may end up going down as the very best to do it in boxing. He played a big role during HBO's glory years in the 1990s working on legendary broadcast teams alongside the likes of Lampley, Jones, Larry Merchant George Foreman and Emanuel Steward. He also stayed working with the network until the very end as HBO made a shocking decision late last year to cease coverage of the sport.
> 
> Lederman, who was awarded the "Good Guy Award" by the Boxing Writers Association of America in 2006, passed on his love of boxing to his daughter Julie who remains active today as one of the top judges in the sport.


Jim Lampley's reaction.



> It was one of the greatest privileges of my broadcasting career to work with Harold Lederman, whose unique humanity and lifelong love of boxing brought joy to the hearts of millions of fans, show after show after show. They waited for his moments, they were thrilled by his insights, they gloried in imitating his voice. No one in the sport had more friends, because no one in the sport was more deserving of friends. As deeply saddened as I am by his passing, I am equally deeply joyful that he made it to the final bell on December 8. Nothing was more important to the legacy of HBO Boxing, so in that we can all take solace. Now his scorecard is complete.







Really sorry to hear this. Always liked hearing Harold on broadcasts. His love for the sport was always evident on the broadcasts.

RIP Harold


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Really sad about Lederman, thats an iconic part of the sport gone. Sigh. RIP. 


Several really good fights over the weekend. Hurd/Williams, Berchelt/Vargas and Dogboe/Navarette were all entertaining. I thought Williams looked great. And over in the UK there was a smallish UK card with Jordan Gill shitting the bed massively against a Mexican dude brought in to lose, Gill was dropped multiple times and eventually his corner pulled him out between rounds. After the fight Gill pretty much said he lost because he had the shits lol. Its always satisfying seeing the underdog come to someones backyard and throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

^ didn't know Atlas having his own podcast. I don't see Canelo as a great too. Extremely talented and has one of the, if not the best active resume on paper. However, almost all of his key and career defining (even even lesser ones too) victories are sullied. There are many boxing greats who had their own share of controversial decisions but not as much and often as him. For me he is not a true boxing great and he won't be with this much protection going forward.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dont wanna jinx it but Wilder/Breazele has all the ingredients to be short, wild and violent. Wilder should win but hes probably going to get forced into a dangerous firefight to do it. Cant see him being able to comfortably pick Breazele off at a distance. Of course this is all assuming we dont see some weird fuckery ie Breazele taking a dive in the first round to make Wilder look better than AJ. At this point nothing would surprise me.


Then theres also the Taylor/Baranchyk and Inoue/Rodriguez double bill which should be great, and BJS back in action against what should be a badly outmatched Shefat Isufi. 



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ^ didn't know Atlas having his own podcast. I don't see Canelo as a great too. Extremely talented and has one of the, if not the best active resume on paper. However, almost all of his key and career defining (even even lesser ones too) victories are sullied. There are many boxing greats who had their own share of controversial decisions but not as much and often as him. For me he is not a true boxing great and he won't be with this much protection going forward.


Based on what hes done so far I think he will probably go down as a great for a few reasons. Hes been the biggest star in the sport post-Floyd, hes got the Mexican following, and his record is strong on paper. But yeah, hes had some close, contentious fights, hes been popped for PEDs and he'd lose to all of the fab 4. 

That said, unless the mileage has taken more of a toll than we realize hes probably got 3-4 elite level years left in him, maybe more. Hopefully we get the BJS fight in the next 12 months which is a very legit fight. I'd give him MAJOR props if he had the balls to fight Callum Smith too, thats a huge risk that would add significantly to his legacy if he won.


----------



## Slickback

Wilder KO win inside 6 rounds


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

WBSS Taylor/Baranchyk & Inoue/Rodriguez live now. Cant complain at all with quality fights like that being free on Youtube.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol man, Inoue has to be on the p4p list at this point. The guys power is unreal.


----------



## Rankles75

Seems weird having boxing pretty much down the road from me (Stevenage). Hope Saunders gets sparked, though he obviously won’t...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Holy fuck, Taylor/Baranchyk was incredible, fight of the year so far. Boxer vs puncher but the boxer was prepared to go to war too. Great mix of skill and heart. The final is gonna be awesome.


Frankenstein with boxing gloves Joe Joyce running over people again lol.


----------



## Slickback

Looks like I gotta watch that


----------



## Slickback

ONE ROUND


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fuck i changed it and missed the fight damn guess I'll catch it on youtube or something


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> ONE ROUND


Havent seen it yet to see if it looks shady or not, but remember what i said a few days ago....



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Of course this is all assuming we dont see some weird fuckery ie Breazele taking a dive in the first round to make Wilder look better than AJ.


----------



## Slickback

Except thats fucking retarded and he didn't take a dive.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Except thats fucking retarded and he didn't take a dive.



Yeah, because in one of the most corrupt sports on the planet its completely unthinkable that a fringe guy like Breazele could be convinced to get punched hard in the face one time so that his opponent can look good if it means getting paid millions extra. Lets just forget that when it comes to previous track record of shadiness Wilder lost 9-10 rounds of a fight and it was ruled a draw, and in the fight before that the ref was buying him recovery time by giving him random doctor checks. Lets also forget that Wilders credibility was at an all time low and everyone thought he was ducking, then for some reason he fights a former opponent of the guy hes said to be ducking, and magically blows him away in the first round (how common are round 1 KOs at that level?) while the other guy took 7....and this happens 2 weeks before said guy is making his US debut. Making it so its virtually impossible for that guy to upstage him, performance wise, and heavily upping Wilders value.

Clearly, no possibility that fight could be anything but legitimate, lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Btw, just saw the fight and yeah, looked pretty fucking legit lol.


Forgive me for my cynicism though. This is boxing. And we are in the midst of posturing, politicking, marketing and negotiating for what will be, if it ever fucking happens, the biggest HW boxing fight since Lennox/Tyson, and the biggest boxing match period since Floyd/Manny. The stakes are sky high which means all the shadiness and corruption should be out in full force.


----------



## Erik.

Breazeale is such an embarrassment, he's deleted his social media.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Erik. said:


> Breazeale is such an embarrassment, he's deleted his social media.


Lolol he tried to throw a weird slow hook/uppercut from his waist from half a mile away when he took that shot. Awesome gameplan.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:banderas


----------



## HoHo

Wilder's "retirement plan" is put on hold after Wilder knocks the fuck outta Breazeale in Round 1 and wins it! Now Breazale will now know never talk shit to that degree and not expect to become the prey rather than the predator.


----------



## Slickback

I'd love to see that Ortiz rematch


----------



## Boldgerg

Wilder may have huge one punch knockout power, but he's still one of the worst, long term heavyweight champions of all time. One trick pony with laughable technical ability who has ducked anyone that could pose a real threat to his awful reign.

His CV after 42 fights is full of absolute shit, and for all his "incredible" power, he's had some hilariously long fights with some of the utter crap he's faced. The only half decent win he's had in so many fights is Ortiz, and he nearly lost that.

A half fit, ring rusted, overweight Fury absolutely schooled him (and Wilder only took that fight thinking Fury was going to be vulnerable, considering those things) and Joshua will walk through him comfortably. Dillian Whyte would batter him too, which is why he and the WBC have so desperately avoided him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> I'd love to see that Ortiz rematch


Then you're in luck because theres like a 90% chance thats his next fight.

I dont see the point tbh. Its not like it was a super contentious fight the first time, and Wilder hasnt exactly run out of fresh, highly ranked opponents to face yet either, even outside of AJ or a Fury rematch. 



Boldgerg said:


> Wilder may have huge one punch knockout power, but he's still one of the worst, long term heavyweight champions of all time. One trick pony with laughable technical ability who has ducked anyone that could pose a real threat to his awful reign.
> 
> His CV after 42 fights is full of absolute shit, and for all his "incredible" power, he's had some hilariously long fights with some of the utter crap he's faced. The only half decent win he's had in so many fights is Ortiz, and he nearly lost that.
> 
> A half fit, ring rusted, overweight Fury absolutely schooled him (and Wilder only took that fight thinking Fury was going to be vulnerable, considering those things) and Joshua will walk through him comfortably. Dillian Whyte would batter him too, which is why he and the WBC have so desperately avoided him.



You're right about his resume, its weak for 40+ fights. Hes also very technically limited but tbf - hes 6'7, has quite possibly the biggest one shot KO power in history, and when he throws it down the pipe (as opposed to the windmill) it is lightning quick and extremely accurate. That 1-2 on Breazele was like a flash. 

A lot of guys have better skillsets than him and SHOULD beat him, but its always going to be a scary situation because of that power and how it can undo everything in one second. Fury did win (unofficially) but even he had a major scare eventually, and hes a 6'9 giant who is also the most defensively sound guy in the division. AJ should win but its probably going to be a dangerous fight. He cannot box tentatively because letting Wilder stay in there for a long time means hes going to land that shot eventually, but he also cant afford to get overly aggressive and walk into a shot. He'll be needing to find the right moments to get inside and take Wilder out, theres not much margin for error. Joshua isnt exactly a twitchy mobile kinda fighter either - not much footwork, head movement or feints and those are the things that should buy you time against Wilders right hand, because he'll either not throw it or he'll start windmilling at the air in frustration, leaving him open.

I am not convinced Whyte beats him tbh. Hes decently skilled, tough, gritty and has okay power so he'd have a shot, but all I can picture is him getting stung by that right hand and doing the chicken dance. Parker could be more interesting as (contentious decision loss aside) I think hes got a better chin and is quicker than Whyte. Povetkin would probably give Wilder more problems than most with his inside game and head movement too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

With Pac/Thurman confirmed and Spence/Porter heavily rumoured, I feel like Crawford could end up getting left out in the cold this year and falling behind in peoples perceptions. Spence beating Porter and then fighting probably Thurman but possibly Pac is a lot bigger and more relevant than anything thats going to be available for Crawford at Top Rank.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Where Wilder gets people (And he has gotten so much better since the early days btw) is when the ref breaks them. Then he baits them then comes in like a house on fire.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I ike this guys channel. Hes just put this up..






Lol @ pissed off Lucas Browne at the end.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Very interesting fight here... I mean I like Thurman but if Pacquiao is anywhere near his best it could be a banger :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Its awesome Manny is still taking these big challenges


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Its awesome Manny is still taking these big challenges


Its testament to his talent that even at 40 and not what he once was, hes still good enough to take fights like this and actually have a decent chance of winning.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Haney is gonna be a star.


----------



## Rankles75

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Haney is gonna be a star.


Heck of a knockout for someone who supposedly isn’t a big puncher...


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Per fat boy Dan Showtime is NOT getting the fight it will be FOX PPV.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/i...rtiz-next-bout
> 
> Although the date and site were not announced, the fight is likely to land at Staples Center in Los Angeles, the same site where Wilder fought to an exciting draw with lineal champion Tyson Fury on Dec. 1. The rematch with Ortiz is likely to take place in September and on Fox pay-per-view, a source with knowledge of the plans told ESPN on Tuesday night.


Wilder fighting Ortiz again kinda deflates the heavyweight division right now... Was hoping for a rematch with Fury or AJ :no:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Wilder fighting Ortiz again kinda deflates the heavyweight division right now... Was hoping for a rematch with Fury or AJ :no:


Yep. Totally unnecessary fight at this point in time. Basically confirmation that theres no AJ/Wilder or Wilder/Fury 2 until well into 2020 at the minimum. Sucks.

On the bright side - Fury/Whyte is looking very possible for later in the year.


----------



## Slickback

Would love to see Joshua vs Ortiz even though it will never happen. 




On that note, forgot Joshua fighting tomorrow lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Joshua fighting so trash right now, leaving himself open everytime he jabs n leaning forward no wonder Ruiz is killing him smh.... But if he survives he'll get the decision


----------



## Erik.

Andy fucking Ruiz!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Live look at Hearn right now after not cashing out AJ against Wilder


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lol, hes going off the empire state building before the day is through. What a disaster. AJ looked shocking. 


Pretty fucked though, we basically just lost the biggest HW fight since Lennox/Tyson.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Dragonballfan

Guess what, Scorecards were close af the fix was supposed to be in of course :eyeroll

One even had Joshua up a point :kobe


----------



## Slickback

SUCK MY BALLS EDDIE HEARN. FUCK OFF


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135025097536888832


----------



## Slickback

One for the ages folks


----------



## Dragonballfan

I still can't believe how bad Joshua's gameplan was lmao. Short dude has quick hand speed so your plan is to stand so stiff you hope he doesn't knock you over :lmao

And he barely used his reach advantage at all like he kept going inside on Ruiz way too often


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lets hope Wilder/Ortiz gets axed and we go right to Wilder/Ruiz in September now. Its time for unification.


----------



## Slickback

Joshua was fucked after first knockdown. He struggles against these shorter guys who keep moving forward. 











Congrats Ruiz, your now set for life


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Not sure what my mate seen but 5 mins before the fight he put £50 on Ruiz to stop A.J. When the anthems come on he said something is wrong here. A.J is getting smashed. 

A.J never recovered from that first knockdown. Wasnt even a big shot, caught him around the back of the ear and AJ was gone. Kept asking his corner what happened in between every round. He looked anything but normal before that happened. A.J usually takes the centre of the ring and dictates, he was backing up from the very beginning, it all felt very stage imo. First time I have watched Ruiz and his hand speed was surprisingly quick, seems like a nice chap aswell, good for him

The other big loser tonight was Wilder. He has missed out on the biggest payday he was ever going to get. I always thought Deontay would have exposed A.Js chin in a couple of rounds but he pussied about and Ruiz has done his job for him. Gotta be kicking himself atm


----------



## RKing85

like just about everybody, I did not see that result coming.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rowdy Yates said:


> Not sure what my mate seen but 5 mins before the fight he put £50 on Ruiz to stop A.J. When the anthems come on he said something is wrong here. A.J is getting smashed.
> 
> A.J never recovered from that first knockdown. Wasnt even a big shot, caught him around the back of the ear and AJ was gone. Kept asking his corner what happened in between every round. He looked anything but normal before that happened. A.J usually takes the centre of the ring and dictates, he was backing up from the very beginning, it all felt very stage imo. First time I have watched Ruiz and his hand speed was surprisingly quick, seems like a nice chap aswell, good for him
> 
> The other big loser tonight was Wilder. He has missed out on the biggest payday he was ever going to get. I always thought Deontay would have exposed A.Js chin in a couple of rounds but he pussied about and Ruiz has done his job for him. Gotta be kicking himself atm


I think Joshua cracked under the pressure. He was in a situation where he had virtually nothing to gain (nobody really rated Ruiz) and everything to lose. US debut, Wilders performance against Breazele just a few weeks ago putting even more pressure on him. Plus Ruiz was jumping on the opportunity of a lifetime. 

I think whether its good or bad for Wilder depends on what Wilders team were actually planning. If they really did want the Joshua fight one day they've lost out as bad as Hearn has. But if they were planning to do a Riddick Bowe, well, they've now got a clear and easy path to unification without having to fight Joshua or rematch Fury.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think Joshua cracked under the pressure. He was in a situation where he had virtually nothing to gain (nobody really rated Ruiz) and everything to lose. US debut, Wilders performance against Breazele just a few weeks ago putting even more pressure on him. Plus Ruiz was jumping on the opportunity of a lifetime.
> 
> I think whether its good or bad for Wilder depends on what Wilders team were actually planning. If they really did want the Joshua fight one day they've lost out as bad as Hearn has. But if they were planning to do a Riddick Bowe, well, they've now got a clear and easy path to unification without having to fight Joshua or rematch Fury.


Fair points but Wilder will never come close to the money he would have made fighting AJ. He has already announced he is fighting Ortiz again next. WTF is that about. He blatantly wanted nothing to do with AJ and he has missed the boat. Not sure why Hearn gets all the hate. He has a track record of throwing his fighters in big fights. I tend to believe it was Wilder who did not want it but that is just my opinon

AJ has been a accident waiting to happen for a while now. Far to robotic and his chin is massively suspect. Wilder would have slept him in 2 imo. As I said massive opportunity lost for Deontay


----------



## Dragonballfan

Well fair play to Wilder he has a gameplan because he couldn't get the Joshua fight and he probably wouldn't want it now anyway, after the Ortiz fight he's fighting Fury again early 2020 so there's that to look forward too :avit:


----------



## Rankles75

Bruno mark 2...

Joshua should have jabbed that guy’s head off from the start. Instead, he let him get inside and that suspect chin got exposed. And sorry, but nobody should look that happy and laid back after losing everything...


----------



## Slickback

Can we just agree that both sides (Joshua and Wilder) play a part in the fight not happening. Also that dickhead Eddie Hearn. 









THe Wilder/Ortiz rematch intrigues me.


----------



## Rankles75

Slickback said:


> Can we just agree that both sides (Joshua and Wilder) play a part in the fight not happening. Also that dickhead Eddie Hearn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe Wilder/Ortiz rematch intrigues me.


The whole Heavyweight scene is just a fucking mess, especially with everyone aligned with different broadcasters. I honestly believe Wilder was more to blame in the fight not happening, but it doesn’t really matter now...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Happy for Ruiz and the end of this faux-Muhammad Ali project that created by Hearns.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I never completely bought into AJ being as good as he was made out to be. But still shocking to see Ruiz beat him, and drop him 4 times on route to a stoppage as well.

Sort of seems like AJ was more focused on confronting Wilder than he was this fight.


----------



## FITZ

I went to NXT last night so I didn't watch it live. I have DAZN and saw that the whole fight video was like 32 minutes long so I knew it was going to get stopped. Not at all what I was expecting. I really enjoyed watching it. There's just something awesome about seeing a guy built like Ruiz beat up someone that looks like A.J.

It seemed like the right call 100% by the referee at the end. I was going to be annoyed if he let the fight continue after how long A.J. was just standing there. Either he was done and it was the right call or he was trying to stall to recover, in which case still the right call.


----------



## The3

"You lose 100% of fights you don't take"- Wayne Gretzky










Wilder, Miller, and Ortiz take that L just like AJ


----------



## Dragonballfan

Very good analysis of the 3rd and 7th rounds


----------



## Boldgerg

Hearn is ruining Joshua. Last night was literally Rocky III. The golden boy who has become more interested in his "brand", celebrity status, money and media appearances than his boxing, which has suffered massively as he's lost his eye of the tiger and regressed as a fighter. 

He needs to put all that to one side and get back to being a fucking animal again. The Joshua of two years ago would have absolutely destroyed Ruiz last night. He better hope he can get that version of himself back in time for the rematch or he is finished.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think he needs to start fighting more frequently again. He hadnt fought since last September due to the April Wembley date being cancelled. I would prefer if he didnt take the rematch immediately and just worked on rebuilding for 2-3 fights, one or two of them being in the US to help him acclimatize. At 29 hes absolutely got time to clear the cobwebs and go again as long as hes got the heart to bounce back.


----------



## Boldgerg

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think he needs to start fighting more frequently again. He hadnt fought since last September due to the April Wembley date being cancelled. I would prefer if he didnt take the rematch immediately and just worked on rebuilding for 2-3 fights, one or two of them being in the US to help him acclimatize. At 29 hes absolutely got time to clear the cobwebs and go again as long as hes got the heart to bounce back.


They've already confirmed he'll be invoking the rematch clause immediately.

No sense in not going out and trying to reclaim the belts straight away, especially against someone like Ruiz who despite last night clearly isn't genuine world class. He'll be in a far weaker position if he doesn't and Ruiz goes and loses to Wilder or Fury.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Meh. I want unification first and foremost. If AJ went after a (tbh undeserved at this point) rematch and got the belts back we'd just be right back to square one anyway ie years of waiting for a unification fight between him and Wilder/Fury. It was already getting boring. 

Besides, isnt Ruiz a Haymon fighter? uncle Al basically controls the HW division now. Hearn talking about an immediate rematch in the UK seems pretty optimistic.


----------



## deepelemblues

ANDY :mark:

RUIZ :mark:

JR :mark:

Joshua admitted before the fight that he wasn't dismissing Ruiz but he wasn't focused solely on him

BIG :trolldog mistake

Watching the fight I think Joshua's doom was he kept going in close and not protecting himself from Ruiz's overhands. And kept getting tagged with them when he went in. Every time Joshua went in, Ruiz went straight for those looping overhands and Joshua didn't protect himself from them anywhere near well enough. He should have used his height advantage and kept the distance. I don't care if you look like a Greek god and the other guy looks like he just got done with a long day of NFL, chips, and beer, if he can throw solid punches (which Ruiz can) and you keep giving him solid opportunities to land them, there's a chance you're going to get taken down


----------



## Boldgerg

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Meh. I want unification first and foremost. If AJ went after a (tbh undeserved at this point) rematch and got the belts back we'd just be right back to square one anyway ie years of waiting for a unification fight between him and Wilder/Fury. It was already getting boring.
> 
> Besides, isnt Ruiz a Haymon fighter? uncle Al basically controls the HW division now. Hearn talking about an immediate rematch in the UK seems pretty optimistic.


No, it's not optimistic, it's a fact. An immediate rematch clause was built into the contract - that's common knowledge. They're not stupid.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Boldgerg said:


> No, it's not optimistic, it's a fact. An immediate rematch clause was built into the contract - that's common knowledge. They're not stupid.


I guess we'll see. I hope not.


----------



## TMWTLAITW

Once again people are reminded muscles don't mean shit when it comes to having hands. Most fighters learn that only when they are face down head leaking. Joshua tried to close the fight early and outslug Ruiz Jr. Big mistake! He should've fought smart and use that reach to his advantage. He got concussed in the 3rd and it was game over.


----------



## Buster Cannon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135115967976157185
*"andy_destroyer13: Me chillen after I took a shit hahahahahaha"*


----------



## Arya Dark

*:hglol


*


----------



## Tag89

i have given the opening post a symbolic like

also, joshua lost. lol'd this morning

i like him, but still

lol


----------



## Slickback

Ruiz and Wilder are under the same management. Possible unification bout at last?


----------



## Erik.

Slickback said:


> Ruiz and Wilder are under the same management. Possible unification bout at last?


Dillian Whyte is the WBO mandatory and that is due by the end of the year.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck these mandatory man


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whyte is growing on me recently tbf. Never really liked the guy but hes taken a pretty tough path towards earning a shot at someone and isnt getting what hes earned. He goes after Wilder and Fury relentlessly too. I think Fury and Wilder beat him, and AJ already did, but hes kind of positioned as a potential spoiler right now. It wouldnt surprise me too much if he did an Andy Ruiz on somebody.


----------



## Dragonballfan

As bad as it was this loss isn't the end of the world for Joshua, lets see how he learns from his ass kicking... if he loses his next fight though he's pretty much done. Especially if he quits again :argh:


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Dragonballfan said:


> As bad as it was this loss isn't the end of the world for Joshua, lets see how he learns from his ass kicking... if he loses his next fight though he's pretty much done. Especially if he quits again :argh:


After watching the fight again i can not agree that A.J quit. He was absolutely out of it and didn't have a clue what the fuck was going on. If he wanted to quit he could have just stayed down and got counted out. Getting back to his feet 4 times is not the behaviour of someone who wanted out. He was concussed to fuck imo

His resume is more impressive than both Fury and Wilder and he has got far less experience than the both of them. The original plan for him was to fight for a title around his 25th fight. Last night was his 22nd and he has been champion for over 3 years. Think a change of camp will do him the world of good. Never understood how Rob Mckracken got that gigg

He had a off night and got punished. It happened to all the greats at some stage. Ruiz is 6 foot 2 and 262lbs. Anybody that size has the ability to switch your lights out and that's what happened. Personally think A.J. will walk through him in the rematch and get his career back on track


----------



## Joel

No way did he quit. He looked shocked when the ref told him it was enough (and it was 100% enough - good call ref).


----------



## TMWTLAITW

Joshua didn't quit. He was concussed badly in the third round. The light was on, but nobody was home after that.


----------



## Erik.

Looks like Ruiz/Joshua II scheduled for the end of the year.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

One of the more cringeworthy press cons in recent memory, mainly thanks to Joyces bellend of a manager


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135997791799562242
:eyeroll


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

SAS needs to stay away from boxing. Hes unbearable.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ring have updated their rankings - their HW top 5 is now (in order obviously) Fury, Wilder, Ruiz, AJ, Whyte.


----------



## Slickback

Why do people even give SAS a fucking second of attention in anything other than NFL and NBA. 
















I'm rooting hard for Ruiz to do it again, this time in Wembley in front of 80,000 :banderas


----------



## El Grappleador

I've watched the fight last Wednesday and I'm stupified. A Mexican-American Conquesting Heavyweight Championship, something historic in Mexico Boxing. On Round 3, Joshua hit hard and take down Ruiz, Ruiz stroke harder and fight became entretraining. Finally Ruiz KO Joshua, Crowning on the Heavyweight Division.

There are no a lot of mexican boxers on Heavyweight division, that's why is historic.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Interesting comments by Hearn...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137045642088517634
:WTF


----------



## Slickback

Hope Ruiz get's every dollar he can


----------



## FITZ

ESPN has a story saying that AJ might set the rematch back at MSG. I know that's what I would prefer. I probably buy a ticket to that if they do it there. A really decisive win at MSG might do more career wise to make up for the loss but I wouldn't want to give up home court for that. 

If Ruiz defends that title I need to see him defend the title next in a stadium in Mexico.


----------



## Slickback

That would be a huge surprise to me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Nice finish.


Lets hope we get Canelo/GGG 3 later in the year.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Nice finish.
> 
> 
> Lets hope we get Canelo/GGG 3 later in the year.


GGG getting hit way too much nowadays you can tell he's lost a step or two in the ring, still though he's got nasty KO power though I think that's the only way he gets a win over Canelo now...


They really need to find Canelo a different opponent after this is all over.


----------



## Slickback

Great knockout by GGG. I'm just appreciating all the remaining fights he has left in his career


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> GGG getting hit way too much nowadays you can tell he's lost a step or two in the ring, still though he's got nasty KO power though I think that's the only way he gets a win over Canelo now...
> 
> 
> They really need to find Canelo a different opponent after this is all over.


Yeah I think Canelo wins the third fight decisively. Either way DAZN have gotta get that fight made considering the crazy money they've been throwing around to sign these guys. Its the biggest fight they could put out alongside the AJ/Ruiz rematch. 

I'd love to see Canelo fight Callum Smith, but i'm not holding my breath. Theres not going to be any real pressure on Canelo to take that fight and the risk/reward is probably not worth it for him. I do wonder if there was an element of him testing the waters for it in the Fielding fight though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Shawn Porter was part of the Fox Sports call for one welterweight while hearing the platform formally announce another. What he would really love to hear is an announcement confirming his next fight. The reigning two-time welterweight titlist has patiently waited for word that all terms are final for a planned unification bout with unbeaten Errol Spence Jr. The two have presumably agreed to all terms, down to such a fight being eyed for Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York. What hasn't yet come, though, is a date-official or otherwise.


Damn it they need to make this fight already, I mean I'm sure Spence wins but it could be a very interesting fight :avit: :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Fury fight about to start :avit: :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Strong showcase for Fury there. Schwarz aint exactly a high level opponent but I honestly expected this to be a terrible boring 12 rounder with Fury winning via 5 jabs per round and lots of showboating. But he actually showed good power and aggression, and the rope-a-dope was impressive.


----------



## FITZ

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Strong showcase for Fury there. Schwarz aint exactly a high level opponent but I honestly expected this to be a terrible boring 12 rounder with Fury winning via 5 jabs per round and lots of showboating. But he actually showed good power and aggression, *and the rope-a-dope was impressive*.


I couldn't avoid a toddler's punches like Fury just did to Schwartz.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fury was mighty impressive, he knew he needed to do something crazy to get the hype back for his rematch with Wilder and I think he just did... It will defo be a very different fight this time around


----------



## Rankles75

No sympathy for anyone who actually paid to watch that...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just watched the other cards. 

Warrington was lucky to come away with the win, I thought Galahad took that.


As for the WBSS card. Holy fucking LOL @ the main event. It has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## DoolieNoted

:takerlel


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Absolute joke of a fight. Schwarz is ranked the 6th best heavyweight....... in fucking Germany. I could not even name you one German heavyweight boxer let alone 5 who are above him. Wtf is he doing fighting the lineal champ in the main event. Absolutely embarrassing for all concerned 

Worst still the fight was PPV in the U.K. Would be surprised if that shit got 10,000 buys. I am no fan of Wilder but at least he is fighting somebody who actually has a chance of beating him. Fury need to stop messing about and fight much better opposition than that joker last night


----------



## Slickback

Some beautiful head movement by Fury last night. 









Fury/Wilder II is on lock now for early 2020


----------



## FITZ

Rankles75 said:


> No sympathy for anyone who actually paid to watch that...


Those 2 rounds where he beat the shit out of Schwartz were worth the $5 a month I pay for ESPN+


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## King Kong Brody

Rowdy Yates said:


> Absolute joke of a fight. Schwarz is ranked the 6th best heavyweight....... in fucking Germany. I could not even name you one German heavyweight boxer let alone 5 who are above him. Wtf is he doing fighting the lineal champ in the main event. Absolutely embarrassing for all concerned
> 
> Worst still the fight was PPV in the U.K. Would be surprised if that shit got 10,000 buys. I am no fan of Wilder but at least he is fighting somebody who actually has a chance of beating him. Fury need to stop messing about and fight much better opposition than that joker last night


Yeah and ppv's seem to have gone up permanently from 15 quid after years and years to 20. £20 for 2 rounds of Tyson Fury slapping around a bum, which was really easy to see coming. BT should be ashamed of themselves for charging for that rubbish.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Eddie Hearn says AJ winning the rematch against Ruiz is greatest boxing comeback ever


:bryanlol






:dylan


----------



## FITZ

It wouldn't even be the greatest comeback in the history of Ruiz vs. Joshua.


----------



## Slickback

Hearn: Joshua-Ruiz II Will Land Between Nov. 16 and Dec. 14


----------



## Slickback

*
WHERE YOU AT FLOYD. *


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Haha. I thought Paulie won tbh. The judges wanted more just bleed balls to the wall action though so punished him for jabbing and jogging. After all the shit talk and hype it was very anticlimactic.


Still, wheres the guy who said Artem would win a few months back? feel free to come back and gloat.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow almost missed this, there's PBC on Fox tonight... Rigondeaux is fighting right now...

Charlo vs Cota is main event


----------



## Dragonballfan

Jesus what a BS stoppage by the ref, PBC rigging fights like usual it appears :eyeroll


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Haha. I thought Paulie won tbh. The judges wanted more just bleed balls to the wall action though so punished him for jabbing and jogging. After all the shit talk and hype it was very anticlimactic.
> 
> 
> Still, wheres the guy who said Artem would win a few months back? feel free to come back and gloat.


Yep thought Paulie won as well. But meh who gives a fuck honestly


----------



## Dragonballfan

I don't think Cota is waking up any time soon


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Haha. I thought Paulie won tbh. The judges wanted more just bleed balls to the wall action though so punished him for jabbing and jogging. After all the shit talk and hype it was very anticlimactic.
> 
> 
> Still, wheres the guy who said Artem would win a few months back? feel free to come back and gloat.


It seems to me that MMA and boxing fans were scoring the fight differently. BKFC is so young that it's hard to know what the judges will be looking for. Given the image of exciting fights that BKFC is clearly trying to cultivate, Paulie definitely made a mistake thinking he'd win a decision with jabs from the outside.

I gave Artem rounds 1, 4 and 5 although didn't know which way the judges would lean. Bit of a shitshow though. Wouldn't be surprised if Saturday will be looked back upon as BKFC's peak. I can't see bare knuckle ever becoming even close to mainstream.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how it will ever become that popular. I've seen a couple of fights and it seems like the two main considerations are to not break your hand from hitting the other fighter and to cut the other fighter above the eye to stop the fight. And sometimes there's a knockout.


----------



## Slickback

It's never gonna be mainstream, hell I'll probably never watch this again unless its names like Paulie vs Artem etc


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dubois/Gorman on the weekend. Refreshing to see two young prospects putting their 0 on the line this early in their careers. Gorman is more technically adept but Dubois is just a powerhouse. Joyce/Jennings is on the card too. 


Suppose that Saudi Arabia Amir Khan card should be mentioned as well even though its a bit shit.


----------



## Dragonballfan

My favorite boxing channel is back, love the way he covers lots of fighters too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Shit, RIP Pernell Whittaker


----------



## MrMister

Sweet Pea dead by random truck wtf. One of the best boxers I've ever seen that boxed during my lifetime.


----------



## Slickback

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!  :mj2


----------



## RKing85

RIP Sweet Pea. Before my time but obviously I have heard all about him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Totally forgot it was coming up so soon


----------



## Slickback

Gonna be a great weekend with UFC San Antonio and this!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whyte/Rivas card is pretty good too. The undercard for that one is about as guilty pleasure as it gets.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> ESPN+ Boxing: Teofimo Lopez vs Masayoshi Nakatani
> Friday July 19, 2019
> MGM National Harbor, Oxon Hill, Maryland, USA
> Commission: Maryland State Athletic Commission
> Promoter: Top Rank - Bob Arum
> Watch: ESPN+ livestream 10PM/ET
> undercards start at 6:30 pm


Wow Lopez fighting tomorrow too can't wait... He's one to watch :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whyte/Rivas card is pretty good too. The undercard for that one is about as guilty pleasure as it gets.


Dam Dillan Whyte too? Big week!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Watching 1st round of Pacquiao vs. Thurman. Both boxers looking good with that late knockdown before the round ended. :O


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pacman Gassing but the lead he picked up early might be too much for Thurman


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Pacquiao wins by split decision.


----------



## ElTerrible

Losing to 40 year old PedMan. LOL Thurman. 

Boxing has been declining for a solid two decades. 

Alvarez as P4P king, who couldn´t carry the jockstrap of past Mexican champions and a fatman as heavyweight champion. :crying:


----------



## Slickback

Manny still got it at 40. Amazing!














Le'ts just not talk about that split decision though. :side:


----------



## Papadoc81

ElTerrible said:


> Losing to 40 year old PedMan. LOL Thurman.
> 
> Boxing has been declining for a solid two decades.
> 
> Alvarez as P4P king, who couldn´t carry the jockstrap of past Mexican champions and a fatman as heavyweight champion. :crying:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Le'ts just not talk about that split decision though. :side:


I mean Pacquiao let up towards the end of the fight I feel it was pretty close so a split decision wasn't too bad, a draw however would have pissed me off...

Thurman just doesn't have that 3rd gear that separates the good fighters from the Elites and Pacman exposed him here.


----------



## Slickback

I would say Thurman is pretty elite. Just cause he had a bad showing in his previous fight doesn't mean hes not elite


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> I would say Thurman is pretty elite. Just cause he had a bad showing in his previous fight doesn't mean hes not elite


I would say he hasn't looked like his old killer self since beating Garcia, I mean it's only been two fights but still something is missing... :hmm:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RIP Maxim Dadashev. Boxing can be a motherfucker.


----------



## Slickback

Tragic news. Rest in Peace :mj2


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn reports saying Thurman had broken/fractured ribs after the fight. Lesson is don't shit talk Pacman I guess nobody learned after the Margarito fight :avit: :avit:




> Yesterday, July 24, BoxingScene. com reported that an "A" sample taken from Dillian Whyte by United Kingdom Anti-Doping (UKAD) tested positive for one or more banned substances prior to Whyte's July 20 fight in London against Oscar Rivas. BoxingScene has now confirmed that the substances were epimethandienone and hydroxymethandienone, two metabolites of the banned drug Dianabol.


If true this looks pretty bad that they let him go out there and fight uttahere


----------



## Slickback

Thurman is a fucking warrior, survived that body shot round and still came back with some stuff


----------



## FITZ

Ramirez/Hooker was legitimately awesome. I have DAZN and I didn't order the UFC PPV tonight and watched that instead. Couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Whyre and fuck Hearn that weasel lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

> *Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. Robbed at Gunpoint in Mexico City*
> 
> The boxer regarded as greatest fighter that Mexican boxing ever produced, the legendary Julio Cesar Chavez, was a victim of crime upon his arrival in Mexico City, where he will participate on the show A Los Golpes on ESPN and analyze the fights for TV Azteca.


Damn who would rob JCC sr in Mexico, crazy


----------



## Slickback

Probs some young thugs who didn't even know he was. Punks


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pls retire Stevens or at least leave this weightclass you don't belong here anymore


----------



## Slickback

Dam that was nasty


----------



## Dragonballfan

Now this fight was very good sluggfest :avit:

Time to put Kownacki against some stiff competition maybe Ortiz or somebody right below the champions :hmm


----------



## Slickback

Has Ruiz/Joshua stalled???????????


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Has Ruiz/Joshua stalled???????????


I thought the fight was pretty much set but it sounds like AJ trying to make the fight happen in Cardiff I guess we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Slickback

Joseph Parker open to October bout with Dereck Chisora - interesting fight


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## El Grappleador

Dragonballfan said:


> *Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. Robbed at Gunpoint in Mexico City*
> 
> The boxer regarded as greatest fighter that Mexican boxing ever produced, the legendary Julio Cesar Chavez, was a victim of crime upon his arrival in Mexico City, where he will participate on the show A Los Golpes on ESPN and analyze the fights for TV Azteca.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn who would rob JCC sr in Mexico, crazy <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Recently, celebs and politicians are victims of deliquence. Would you believe former Mexican First Lady"La Gaviota" was robbed too?

Ok. Let's go to the point. As we know, Saul "Canelo" Alvarez held up IBF Supermiddleweight belt. He supposed to face Sergey Derevyachenko, and once knew about his rival, back down. And the winner of this decision is... Ta ta ta ta! GGG.

I want to think he did it as a sample of humble. Perhaps "Canelo" was aware is not ready to face more prepared boxers.

Going through, now on Heavyweight Division, Ruiz Jr. VS Joshua II is confirmed: 27th of November. After watching that match.

I'm surprised what "Destroyer" can do. Dad and me watched a report on Fox Sports 1 Latin America. He born hyperactive and Don Andy used boxing to channelize his energy. The gym where used to train was donated by Erick "Terrible" Morales. Andy Jr. trained there from 5 to 9 PM. Lately, he improved his speed teaming up with Manny Robles. He shutted Bob Arum's mouth with his in-ring performance and tenacity. And you already know the rest of the story. 

If first fight excited us, the rematch will be more. I hope it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn who would rob JCC sr in Mexico, crazy


A dead man.


----------



## Slickback

Give us GGG/Canelo 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Give us GGG/Canelo 3!!!!!!!


Looks like GGG gonna fight Derevyachenko for that belt Canelo "lost" then they can have yet another Unification bout next year :eyeroll








Damn Steve Willis goin in hard :ha


----------



## Slickback

Love me some Steve Willis


----------



## Slickback

Following that WWE


----------



## Dragonballfan

December 7th in Saudi Arabia the rematch is set!!!!


Interesting that the fight isn't in the UK or Las Vegas though :hmm:


----------



## Slickback

THey finally got their Neutral ground


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## El Grappleador

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/1EAyf2n.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wow" class="inlineimg" />

Yay! Boxing at nearby noon. I've never thought this rematch would organized on far far away.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What a waste instead of a Canelo fight we gotta see GGG fight this guy for the title that was stripped from him :ha


I mean should be a semi-decent match but unless GGG has really fallen off he shouldn't have too much trouble


----------



## Slickback

TREMENDOUS fight between Kovalev and Yarde!


----------



## Dragonballfan

And now we might get Kovalev vs. Canelo later this year!!! :wow


----------



## Slickback

That would be the only fight to satisfy not havinf Canelo/GGG 3


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bruce Buffer out here still getting me pumped up lol :avit: :avit:


----------



## njcam

What is your fav boxing doco? I have been told to watch 'When We Were Kings'.... any others?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Its about to begin guys lets GO :avit: :avit:


----------



## Slickback

Another victory for Loma.


----------



## Carter84

Loma is everything and then some , Luke Campbell done great but that knock down in the11th fucked it up , I had it close but loma s class showed in the end , he's lost two fights in 412 pro and ametur fights says it all , he's mentioned in the same breath as Ali , Frazier , jones jr , manny , Floyd off bob arum that is some statement I know he's his promoter but fuck he's right . What he lacks in height and reach , he makes up with sheer power and is relentless, seeing usyk behind him aswell two of the best pound for pound fighters in boxing along with Terence Crawford . I'd like to know the rest of the ten .

Anyone know ?)


----------



## Carter84

Dragonballfan said:


> What a waste instead of a Canelo fight we gotta see GGG fight this guy for the title that was stripped from him :ha
> 
> 
> I mean should be a semi-decent match but unless GGG has really fallen off he shouldn't have too much trouble



Triple g was robbed last fight de la Hoya has the Nevada commission in his pocket and I'm not talking about legal guys im on about legit gangsters .

Never heard of the other guy he any good ??


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I gave Campbell like 2 rounds, but because its Loma we are talking about even that felt shockingly competitive and Campbell comes out of it with his stock raised.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/595320/boxing-news-billy-joe-saunders-ksi-vs-logan-paul-rematch/

wow. been out of the loop lately but if it is true, disgusted. lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/595320/boxing-news-billy-joe-saunders-ksi-vs-logan-paul-rematch/
> 
> wow. been out of the loop lately but if it is true, disgusted. lol.


Lol, i have mixed feelings about that if its true. Obviously it leaves a bad taste having two Youtubers main eventing over actual high end boxers, but there are positives there if it means people who wouldnt normally watch boxing are being exposed to guys BJS and Haney.


----------



## Carter84

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/595320/boxing-news-billy-joe-saunders-ksi-vs-logan-paul-rematch/
> 
> wow. been out of the loop lately but if it is true, disgusted. lol.



Billy-joe still not getting top of card ffs he's never lost not even canelo or triple g would fight him and you have these two freaking morons headlining at card ?? Who the fuck and why I've never heard of them and I'm a boxing fan of allweights and hugely follow it .

There names ksi and Logan Paul sound like cartoon characters.

Anyone else watch The loma fight ??


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

If the youtubers were the co-main I would somewhat feel little bit better but this? total disgrace.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol, i have mixed feelings about that if its true. Obviously it leaves a bad taste having two Youtubers main eventing over actual high end boxers, but there are positives there if it means people who wouldnt normally watch boxing are being exposed to guys BJS and Haney.


The people who watch logan Paul are 12 year old girls. Don't think they give a fuck about BJS lol. They wouldnt even give a fuck about Canelo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> The people who watch logan Paul are 12 year old girls. Don't think they give a fuck about BJS lol. They wouldnt even give a fuck about Canelo


The first PPV did like a million buys, i'm not convinced that was the result of a bunch of 12 year old girls wanting to watch two blokes punch each other.


----------



## Slickback

Ok so? Have you noticed a surging rise in popularity of boxing since then?


ANd I think you underestimate just how much fans these guys have lol


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Ok so? Have you noticed a surging rise in popularity of boxing since then?
> 
> 
> ANd I think you underestimate just how much fans these guys have lol


There wasnt any actual boxers on the first show iirc. All i'm saying is its not the worst thing in the world that guys like BJS and Haney can at least get some extra exposure from this.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> There wasnt any actual boxers on the first show iirc. All i'm saying is its not the worst thing in the world that guys like BJS and Haney can at least get some extra exposure from this.


You are probably right in that it will literally get SOME exposure, how much and how long lasting I have doubts.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Seems Canelo/Kovalev is practically a done deal for Nov 2nd. Fair play to Canelo for taking this fight tbh, its no joke.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Chisora going mental at the press conference the other day lol. Mad bastard.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The cut made that a surprisingly entertaining fight. One of the most exciting fights Fury has been in. 


Not a fan of the level Furys opposition since hes gone to Top Rank, but I dont think his performance here can be criticized or read into too much since he fought 9-10 rounds with a really bad cut.


----------



## FITZ

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The cut made that a surprisingly entertaining fight. One of the most exciting fights Fury has been in.
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the level Furys opposition since hes gone to Top Rank, but I dont think his performance here can be criticized or read into too much since he fought 9-10 rounds with a really bad cut.


He also really dominated a lot of the fight. Like Round 6-11 were Wallin hoping he could get the opened up enough to stop the fight. Fury was landing some good punches and I thought it was impressive how Wallin was able to stay in the fight. Also round 12 was a legitimate scare for Fury.

Way more entertaining than I was expecting.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Chisora going mental at the press conference the other day lol. Mad bastard.


Haha what I've come to expect from him at this point


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Haha what I've come to expect from him at this point


I suppose hes got a point, i'm much more hyped for Prograis/Taylor personally considering its a more relevant and higher skilled fight, but they arent selling out the O2 and putting it on PPV without Chisora/Parker.


----------



## Slickback

I got a funny feeling about Wilder/Ortiz 2


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> I got a funny feeling about Wilder/Ortiz 2


That Ortiz will win?

I think Wilder flattens him within 3 rounds this time tbh.


----------



## Slickback

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That Ortiz will win?
> 
> I think Wilder flattens him within 3 rounds this time tbh.


Yea just a feeling lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelo will KO Kovalev? :hmm:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

He might be able to stop Kovalev if he goes to the body effectively. Its a hell of a fight on paper though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Slickback

The fight for me this week !


----------



## Dragonballfan

Holy crap its this weekend already?!? Snuck up on me lol


----------



## Slickback

Spence Jr by decision


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


> Spence Jr by decision


Spence should be talked about in the p4p discussion at number 1 after that beatdown of Garcia. Easy win here.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Spence is overtaking Crawford tbh. He just has far better options for high profile, legacy building fights at PBC than Crawford does with Top Rank. Bud is on a multi year contract too, pretty clear he needs Spence more than vice versa right now.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

kingnoth1n said:


> Spence should be talked about in the p4p discussion at number 1 after that beatdown of Garcia. Easy win here.


After a win this weekend there can def be a case


----------



## kingnoth1n

Slickback said:


> After a win this weekend there can def be a case


I think he is better than Bud and Loma alrdy tbh.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Spence will very likely win but it'll be interesting to see if he can actually stop Porter, that would be impressive.


----------



## Slickback

Just looked it up. Porter never been stopped.


Man I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Dragonballfan

Porter never been stopped and he keeps coming forward, Spence keeps coming forward and throwing too. Something tells me this fight could be a really good one :avit: :avit:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dubois will be wrecking some can in a few hours.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Big E just did the new day introduction for Shawn Porter :ha


----------



## The3

Spence will have problems with the slick boxers at 147 , T Crawford , Jaron Ennis, Custio Clayton , Josh Kelly, Alexander Besputin , Radzhab Butaev, Rashidi Ellis


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was way closer than i expected. The knockdown just barely put Spence in front for me. What a fight though, instant classic. Not sure what it does for Spences stock considering he didnt win anywhere near as easily as most people thought he would but on the other hand he was just involved in what was probably the FOTY.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The fight was great. I don't know where it belongs in this years best matches as I need to rewatch/watch the other ones so far but it was fun.


----------



## Dragonballfan

November 23 guys the rematch is here 

They got the first fight on youtube too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That GGG fight tonight is legit. Derevyanchenko is no pushover. Baranchyk and prospect Nikita Ababiy on the undercard too.


The Claressa Shields sucker punch situation is messed up. Theres likely to be jail time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ooof IDK about that decision... GGG looked pretty bad tonight compared to his old self...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Kinda weird how we arent getting Canelo/GGG 3, which you'd expect would be DAZNs main motive for signing both, but then in the meantime both guys are taking dangerous smaller fights that they could easily lose. Dont get me wrong, i'm not complaining, these are good fights. Its just that usually when a fight doesnt get made its because one or both fighters are wanting to protect their brand and avoid risk. It doesnt add up.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

FIrst time I ever scored a card against GGG. What goes around comes around I guess


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The Usyk HW situation has been bad so far, hes been inactive for almost a year while in his prime. Hopefully after the Witherspoon fight they can quickly get him back in there in December against someone better. 


In other news Chisora/Parker is now Chisora/Price. In a weird way I think that might actually be more interesting and competitive. If Price gets his jaw taken off again he really needs to call it quits though.


----------



## Rankles75

Sounds like Errol Spence got lucky, not sure how he survived that...


----------



## El Grappleador

I've watched GGG's bout and holy shit! That fight was better than matches versus Canelo. GGG Cut Derevyachenko, Derevyanchenko hurt GGG's left cheek. I already know why did Canelo forfeit the IFB Middleweight Belt. That was a genuine war.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hope Spence 1) pulls through 2) makes a full recovery and carries on as he was. The first one thankfully seems probable now, the second...who knows. 

Shitty situation.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Tyrone Spong caught doping.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rankles75 said:


> Sounds like Errol Spence got lucky, not sure how he survived that...





Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hope Spence 1) pulls through 2) makes a full recovery and carries on as he was. The first one thankfully seems probable now, the second...who knows.
> 
> Shitty situation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182357683803951105
Holy fuck that is crazy :shockedpunk


Glad to hear he'll be okay though


----------



## dante phillips

Might be dumb question and I could just Google but is Joshua rematching Ruiz this year? 

Also who does everybody think will win?


----------



## Dragonballfan

dante phillips said:


> Might be dumb question and I could just Google but is Joshua rematching Ruiz this year?
> 
> Also who does everybody think will win?







December 7th Ruiz is fighting Joshua

I got Ruiz in the rematch, I just think he's a bad matchup for Joshua from what I saw in the first encounter


----------



## Slickback

Is that the next big fight?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

dante phillips said:


> who does everybody think will win?


If I had to pick i'd say Joshua plays it super safe and gets a pretty boring decision victory. Theres a reason they've opted for an immediate rematch, theres also a reason this is taking place in Saudi Arabia, and it sure as hell isnt to benefit Ruiz.


----------



## Slickback

Holy fuck jsut saw now Spence Jr was in a terrible car accident. Thankfully he appears to be in stable condition. What the fuck


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Is that the next big fight?


Isn't Wilder facing Ortiz again in November?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

^ Yeah, Canelo/Kovalev in November too. 


Then theres Betebiev/Gvozdyk this weekend, also in the next few weeks Porgrais/Taylor and Donaire/Inoue. All great fights. 


And of course the biggest of all....Logan Paul/KSI, lol.


----------



## Slickback

oh yea Canelo fights same night as UFC 244


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So Patrick Day died. I love boxing but fucking hell things can get serious at times. It hasnt even been 3 months since the Maxim Dadashev incident.

RIP.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So Patrick Day died. I love boxing but fucking hell things can get serious at times. It hasnt even been 3 months since the Maxim Dadashev incident.
> 
> RIP.


While I know nothing will come of it, what changes should be put forth in boxing? You see guys getting bludgeoned in MMA too but they aren't dying. How do we save lives?


----------



## Slickback

Rest In Peace Patrick Day


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I forgot that Beterbiev/Gvozdyk and UFC werent happening tonight. Naturally within 10 minutes ive seen spoilers for both, god fuckin dammit. Lol. 



Stormbringer said:


> While I know nothing will come of it, what changes should be put forth in boxing? You see guys getting bludgeoned in MMA too but they aren't dying. How do we save lives?


It'd need to be pretty drastic things like making them wear headgear and shortening fights to 5-6 rounds imho. Its a difficult situation.

The thing with MMA is the fights are a lot shorter and the first time you get knocked down/rocked theres a good chance you're done. Whereas boxing is sustained trauma over a longer period. Its ironic because to the casual observer MMA looks much more barbaric and dangerous.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

It's less so about weigh ins and more about reducing WEIGHT CUTS.



there should be a hydration test to stop water-cutting


----------



## Dragonballfan

:avit:


----------



## Slickback

i saw 40 days in the thumbnail and thought this fight was 40 days away lol.



UFC 244 and this fight on the same night LESSSGOO


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Prograis/Taylor card on the weekend is solid. Great main event plus Burns/Selby, Chisora/Price, Okolie, Conor Benn etc.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Do you guys agree or is it just his age catching up to him :hmm:


----------



## Slickback

I mean hes 37 years old


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Canelo UD imo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Canelos body work and the ability to maintain a higher pace due to youth would be the key to him winning (and of course having the judges in his pockets if it goes the distance). Kovalev is very likely to be a handful for him though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:side: :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## El Grappleador

I gotta tell it: After watching his match against Braun Strowman, Tyson Fury is a pathetic shitty clown. If Ruiz Jr. Retain his heavyweight titles, I hope to watch him destroyer that british shitty clown's ass.


----------



## Slickback

Shitty staredown lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Canelo is having some serious problems getting inside early on.


----------



## Slickback

vERY CLOSE FIGHT


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its gonna be another contentious decision win for Canelo isnt it?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

...or not



Cant argue with that. What a win.


----------



## Slickback

Brutal and brilliant. Well done Canelo


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Can't wait to see Devin Haney again










Logan Paul wins via KO round 3


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Our generation's Ali vs Frazier going down tomorrow lads.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Wilder takes him out much quicker and easier this time.


----------



## Slickback

lol literally psoted about no UFC for 2 weeks then remembered this fight was on this weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Honestly getting more and more confident on another Ruiz win


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Honestly getting more and more confident on another Ruiz win


Yeah same here, even more if he's actually in prime shape now :avit: :avit:


On the plus side can we get more videos like that from DAZN? That shit was like a movie, best part was Tyson of course. 

Never have strahan on these again pls he was just annoying


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Slickback said:


> Honestly getting more and more confident on another Ruiz win


I think AJ jabs his way to a UD in the rematch. No way can he perform as badly as in the first fight


----------



## Boldgerg

Lol, Joshua will smash Ruiz in the rematch.

Hilarious how Joshua is suddenly a no hoper and Ruiz is suddenly prime Mike Tyson according to casuals. Ruiz won the first fight because Joshua got complacent. Lightning won't strike twice.

Hopefully fraud Wilder gets exposed tonight.


----------



## Rankles75

And once again, boxing shows itself to be corrupt as shit. Callum Smith gets battered for 12 rounds but gets the decision by 6 rounds (twice) and 4 rounds. Pathetic...


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Rankles75 said:


> And once again, boxing shows itself to be corrupt as shit. Callum Smith gets battered for 12 rounds but gets the decision by 6 rounds (twice) and 4 rounds. Pathetic...


He hardly got battered. Was a decent competitive fight. either guy winning by one or two rounds would have been fair but the 117-111 card was very wide. The other 2 cards of 116-112 were also a little bit wide but i have no issue with Smith getting the nod. It was close and tough to call


----------



## Boldgerg

So fucking sick of Wilder. I don't care how powerful he is, I hate him for being such a fundamentally shit boxer. I despise it. Completely out-boxed by an old man and still has no one on his record but that one old man.

Can't wait for a properly fit, non ring rusted Fury to school him even more next time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

He actually showed some smarts there though he saw how Ortiz was guarding against his jab then he threw that punch right inside the guard.


But yeah he was getting schooled the whole fight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wilder fought like someone who knows he only has to land once and hell win. Its not like Ortiz was murking him, Wilder was just content to sit back until he saw his opening.


----------



## Slickback

Lol some fucking butthurt people here, and I picked Ortiz. 


Fury vs Wilder II is a lock thank god.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> Fury vs Wilder II is a lock thank god.


Wasn't there talk about Wilder fighting Ruiz next year if he wins the rematch in a few weeks?


----------



## Slickback

iF he wins then why not?


----------



## Dragonballfan

It's fight week guys, lets get ready


----------



## Cooper09

Another Lewis/Rahman coming. AJ to knock Ruiz out before the 7th.


----------



## Rankles75

Cooper09 said:


> Another Lewis/Rahman coming. AJ to knock Ruiz out before the 7th.


----------



## Dragonballfan

More footage


----------



## Slickback

Ruiz weighs in at 283 WHAT THE FUCK. Not sure what to make of that, but Im gona be pissed if it turns out he hardly trained and comes in out of shape tomorrrow just looking for a payday


----------



## Unorthodox

The hype job proving all the doubters wrong again. What a performance.

Give us AJ/Wilder now!!


----------



## Rankles75

Joshua fought the fight he should have the first time round. He’s never going to have the best chin in the world, so keeping it at distance was the smart call. Still reminds me a fair bit of Bruno, and not in a good way, but happy he got back on track tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ruiz enjoyed that champ life way too much. He was in horrendous condition and his footwork from the first fight was completely shot.

Very smart fight from AJ. Not quite a masterclass but made an easy night of it. Still looks very stiff in exchanges and can't see how he'd survive against Wilder. Fury would probably school him. He needs to take one of them on to bring credibility to those belts.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Ruiz conditioning was a joke, Jet is 100% correct by saying Ruiz enjoyed the champ life way to much. I have said for years that AJ KOs Fury and Wilder KOs AJ and i still stand by that assumption. AJ is a miles better boxer than Deontay and i see AJ tagging Fury a lot earlier in the fight that Wilder did. only my opinion of course


----------



## Slickback

Ruiz you fatty...



Props to AJ for makign adjustments and staying disciplined, a lot of pressure on him today. Well done


----------



## Dragonballfan

Man Ruiz disappointed me so much, could have had even bigger paydays next year against Fury or Wilder and instead he falls flat on his face... Guess props to AJ for not losing focus and gaining back his prize...

Hope they don't fight each other again for a long time though


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I expected it to be more competitive. AJ showed a lot of maturity and character there. It wasnt the most riveting stuff to watch but it was the perfect gameplan and he executed it very well. Getting into a dogfight with a guy who has a great chin and fast hands would have been a stupid move as he learned the hard way the first time. He wont necessarily fight that cautious in future because the gameplan for a Wilder or Fury for example, would have to be very different. 

It looks like Usyk might be his next opponent though, within 6 months. Its not AJ vs Fury or Wilder but its hard to complain too much about a fight like that, especially when you're coming off of avenging a loss. I think hypothetically if AJ could beat Usyk and then later in 2020 unify vs Fury or Wilder he would honestly be entering all time great HW territory, its a big ask though.


----------



## Slickback

Dam I wanted Usyk to have a few more opponents at heavyweight before fighting the top


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Usyk could possibly still have a fight before then as its a 6 month time limit after the AJ/Ruiz fight for it to happen. Shit, the fight might not even happen at all as its still in early stages, but if thats the case the WBO belt could end being vacated. I dont think anyone wants to see those belts get dispersed around and unification become even more of a distant dream though.


----------



## Slickback

Where is Wilder vs Fury gonna be


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Where is Wilder vs Fury gonna be


They're saying somewhere in Vegas.

Lets just hope it actually happens anyway. It still feels like a possibility for now rather than a certainty. Fury in particular is so unpredictable.


----------



## Dragonballfan

They really doing Lopez vs Lomachenko already?!? I like Lopez but i don't think he's ready for that yet


Also Crawford had a good fight, though he got hit a ton this fight...


----------



## Slickback

Crawford fought today??


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Crawford fought today??


Yeah. Unexpectedly exciting fight. I'd seen the Lithuianian fella (whos name I wont even try to spell) a few times before and knew he was a solid talent, but not to the extent that he could make it an actual fight. Bud found his groove eventually though and got the stoppage in rd 9. Hopefully there will be something high profile for him next.

Teofimo Lopez was the story of the night though for me. The kid is going to be a star.


----------



## Slickback

i heard about him on Morning Kombat, will keep an eye out for him in the future


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

The future for LW looks bright in general - Lopez, Gervonta, Haney, Garcia, all very talented and very young. Add to that a 31 year old Lomachenko who will probably leave his prime and pass the torch just as those guys hit their stride (possibly to one of them) and its an interesting division for sure.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The future for LW looks bright in general - Lopez, Gervonta, Haney, Garcia, all very talented and very young. Add to that a 31 year old Lomachenko who will probably leave his prime and pass the torch just as those guys hit their stride (possibly to one of them) and its an interesting division for sure.


Gonna be an interesting year that's for sure


----------



## Dragonballfan

JJC jr is fighting Jacobs? He's gonna get reked lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> JJC jr is fighting Jacobs? He's gonna get reked lmao


Lol a few months back Jacobs posted on his IG asking if people would be interested in seeing that fight. Pretty much everyone said no.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol a few months back Jacobs posted on his IG asking if people would be interested in seeing that fight. Pretty much everyone said no.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207717427267555328
Lazy fuck can't even be bothered to make 168 I hope Jacobs demolishes him


----------



## Dragonballfan

And of course I heard the fight ended disastrously which included this hilarious gif











Also this idiotic statement by JCC 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208281249162366976


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dubois is pretty much guaranteed to win a world title in the next 5 years. Tbh I think he, Hrgovic and Ajagba could give the current top guys trouble even now.


----------



## Slickback

Bad showing for Mexican boxers these past couple of weeks haha


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## mariopepper

Lopes vs Lomachenko. Am I the only one who thinks this will be fight of the year?


----------



## Dragonballfan

mariopepper said:


> Lopes vs Lomachenko. Am I the only one who thinks this will be fight of the year?


Am I the only one who thinks this could be a huge mismatch for Lopez? Could be too soon for a challenge this big I can see Loma shutting him out like he did to Rigo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this could be a huge mismatch for Lopez? Could be too soon for a challenge this big I can see Loma shutting him out like he did to Rigo


I think Loma will be too much for him right now. Its in Lomas best interests to take out these young prospects ASAP while hes still in his prime and they're still developing. Time is not on his side.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> The long-awaited rematch of heavyweight titans is set, as undefeated WBC champion Deontay “The Bronze Bomber” Wilder and unbeaten lineal champion Tyson “The Gypsy King” Fury continue their rivalry in the ring Saturday, Feb. 22 live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas in a historic, joint FOX Sports PPV & ESPN+ PPV.


Holy fuck the rematch is on GUYS!!!


----------



## Slickback

Here we fucking go


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Please dont go nuts and "retire" in the meantime, Fury. Great news if it happens though, and now we've got a date, a close one at that, it feels like it just might.

Fury will probably be sharper this time and in better shape. Hes also felt Wilders power and survived it, which could have a psychological effect on both guys. Wouldnt surprise me if Fury tries to stop Wilder this time instead of giving him 12 rounds to land his shot. You can never rule Wilder out against anybody though.

Seems a trilogy is likely. I suppose if thats the case and Joshua could have some good fights in the meantime (please not Pulev or a Whyte rematch) then early 2021 would be okay for AJ vs the winner of Fury/Wilder. It really is starting to reach Floyd/Pac levels of prick teasing though.


----------



## mariopepper

Dragonballfan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this could be a huge mismatch for Lopez? Could be too soon for a challenge this big I can see Loma shutting him out like he did to Rigo


absolutely agree. Much more I see how Lopez talks about Loma. He doesn't respect his opponent at all and it can be a huge problem for him after all


----------



## Dragonballfan

No wonder people want to see Tank vs Loma oof, hopefully we do get that fight soon.


----------



## Slickback

Earlier in the year I was thinking Loma would smoke Tank, but now it seems to be more competitive. Loma all day though


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Carlos De Leon passed away at 60. He was one of the most prominent cruisers of the 80s. Great fighter. RIP.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Hope 2020 has some great fights too


----------



## Slickback

2019 was a solid year for boxing


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> 2019 was a solid year for boxing


It was pretty good. Spence potentially screwing up his career through sheer recklessness sucks though. And I feel the HW situation was a bit underwhelming overall. Wilders opposition was okay but unremarkable, Furys was insultingly bad, AJ/Ruiz ultimately turned out interesting but only because Ruiz upset the apple cart in what was intended to be another day at the office for AJ. Usyk basically wasted a year of his prime.

On the other hand though - Inoue/Donaire, Spence/Porter, Prograis/Taylor etc. Theres been some good stuff for sure.


----------



## Slickback

Still insane watching his car accident video.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Was too young to really hear about him, was he really that scary?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ugh are we really doing this again smh


----------



## The Damo

Crazy fight there by JoJo Diaz to take Farmers title!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Nearly there for the sequel.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Boxing fights always sneak up on me these days cause Im so focused on MMA.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm so pumped for Fury vs Wilder. Its just such a great clash of styles. Fury is good enough to outbox Deontay for 12 rounds and get a clear UD, but Wilder only needs to land once, and that fact has become even more apparent since their first fight. He's got so much confidence in his power too, he knows he can lose rounds and just look to land a bomb.

I'm rooting for Wilder, how can you not love a KO Artist like that? Earth shattering power, and a great personality.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fight on Fox right now guys


----------



## Damien

Ryan Garcia


----------



## Slickback

Insane KO


----------



## Damien

He's destined for massive things but I don't think he beats Loma if they meet


----------



## Slickback

Thats not happening anytime soon. 


Devin Haney seems more like and I'm on Team Haney


----------



## Damien

Slickback said:


> Thats not happening anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Devin Haney seems more like and I'm on Team Haney


Same I just want Haney to fight good people, I think alot of people fear under Hearn it might not happen but he's injured at the moment so time will tell


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ryan Garcia is definitely built for stardom. Young, good looking, Mexican fanbase, hes a promoters dream. LW in general is more than any other division just brimming with super promising young talent.

Fury/Wilder. Its damn near 50/50 for me. I think Fury is the much more skilled boxer but hes not a huge puncher, which will give Wilder plenty of time to look for his shot, if he gets a full 36 minutes hes got a damn good chance of eventually landing something very nasty and Fury is going to be in a position of having to lift himself up off the canvas again. But overall, IF Fury is on top form, I would give him the slightest of edges to get the job done. Either way I just hope the winner goes straight into a unification bout later in the year, yes I know i'm living in dreamland with that one.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

Wilder is very unintentionally funny


----------



## farhanc

Hello as long time boxing fan I see the big fight between Tyson Fury and Deontay Wilder as an interesting match up.

Essentially it about a contrast in styles and techniques, as Fury has the better technique, footwork and speed around the ring, conversely Wilder is seen by many as having the most devastating punch since George Forman but is slow and inactive for large parts of fight hoping for a knockout blow.

The last fight prove Wilder's vulnerability what happens when someone gets up after what he thinks is the big knockout blow.

So Saturday’s fight I think Fury could win if he uses footwork and speed tiring out Wilder by making him move more than he is used to in fight. However, if Fury starts to show boat and let his guard down he could get caught by hard punch and get knocked down, which is if the fight is a close run thing make judges give it Wilder by a 2 points.


I predict Fury to win either by a knockout or by points, he would have learnt from the last fight and fixed his mistakes. 
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Slickback

UFC and this fight same day. Big weekend!!!


----------



## Damien

I don't see Fury winning by KO but at the same time he's not getting the decision over there, all the judges are American which is not neutral at all


----------



## Carter84

£500 on fury to win by decision, gonna box wilder in a way he sis last time without show boating , makes for a decent match , winner to face AJ after his mandatory fight , be the biggest match since holyfield v Tyson, oh my days I said it.

Peace.


----------



## famicommander

Fury is fat as hell. 273 is a joke, he put on more weight since his last fight than Andy Ruiz did in between Joshua fights.

He's going down HARD and he ain't getting up this time.


----------



## Slickback

Lets go Gypsy King!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Fury a bad boy.

Drew bout to get his Wrestlemania spot taken first thing Monday morning lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

Fury vs Lesnar is pretty much guaranteed to happen at some point


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well, I was giving a slight edge to Fury going in but holy shit, did not expect it to play out like that.


----------



## ShadowCounter

famicommander said:


> Fury is fat as hell. 273 is a joke, he put on more weight since his last fight than Andy Ruiz did in between Joshua fights.
> 
> He's going down HARD and he ain't getting up this time.


This didn't age well. So....what are your thoughts on how things went down?




American_Nightmare said:


> Fury vs Lesnar is pretty much guaranteed to happen at some point


Yep. Vince is probably on the phone with Fury's people as I type this. Sucks to be you Drew.


----------



## ElTerrible

I don´t know what was worse. Watching this homeless version of Lewis vs. Vitali Klitschko, or reading the hyperbolic post fight articles on ESPN. Usyk needs a world title shot asap.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ElTerrible said:


> I don´t know what was worse. Watching this homeless version of Lewis vs. Vitali Klitschko, or reading the hyperbolic post fight articles on ESPN. Usyk needs a world title shot asap.



Usyk is one of my favourite fighters, but the guy has next to no chance against Fury. I could see him giving Joshua problems though.


----------



## RamPaige

I knew Fury would win because he beat Wilder in the last fight. Of course, I wasn't expecting a KO, but once Wilder eardrum was ruptured that was it for him. What I don't understand is why in Boxing do the Heavyweights have such a weight difference. 40lbs is ridiculous and a massive advantage, that would be like a Welterweight fighting a Light-Heavyweight.

Hell, when Floyd fought Tenshin Nasukawa he was knocking Tenshin around with relative ease, and he was only 10lbs heavier than him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Usyk is one of my favourite fighters, but the guy has next to no chance against Fury. I could see him giving Joshua problems though.


Cunningham flattened Fury twice and he´s not anywhere near the puncher Uysk is. Wladimir and Wilder are stiff robotic fighters, that get confused by Fury´s natural movement and stupid antics. Fury will have trouble with any natural fighter.


----------



## Dave Santos

The weight differences in heavy


RamPaige said:


> I knew Fury would win because he beat Wilder in the last fight. Of course, I wasn't expecting a KO, but once Wilder eardrum was ruptured that was it for him. What I don't understand is why in Boxing do the Heavyweights have such a weight difference. 40lbs is ridiculous and a massive advantage, that would be like a Welterweight fighting a Light-Heavyweight.
> 
> Hell, when Floyd fought Tenshin Nasukawa he was knocking Tenshin around with relative ease, and he was only 10lbs heavier than him.


I think the weight differencrs in heavy weight have to do with height. A 7 foot tall guy or over weighing in at 235 would look skinny. A 6 foot tall guy at 235 would looked jacked or over weight. So if there is a cutt off for weight for tall guys they would need a super heavy weight division. For the lower weights there is less height differential because the weight cuttofs are small. A 7 foot tall guy wouldnt be able to compete in the lighter classes becauss no matter how much he diets he will be to heavy.

On another note, the women commentator is getting a ton of shit from the boxing community. Basically saying she belongs in wwe commentary booth with her oohs and ahs. Also her calls were way off and her terminology of moves. She did remind me of rennee young and at first i thought it was her.

The wwe fans even seem less harsh and thats suprising.


----------



## Boldgerg

Wilder is, and always has been, an absolute fraud. Probably the biggest in boxing history. The way people have been fooled by him knocking out nothing but hand picked, no hoper bums, whilst avoiding the better fighters of the division, is unbelievable. This was always going to happen when he finally got in with someone who is actually world class.

Fury already exposed him in the first fight, even when he was half fit, and last night he proved that there are levels in boxing, and that when Wilder gets in with the best he is nowhere near. Utter one trick pony.

Fantastic performance from Fury, though.


----------



## Rankles75

Boldgerg said:


> Wilder is, and always has been, an absolute fraud. Probably the biggest in boxing history. The way people have been fooled by him knocking out nothing but hand picked, no hoper bums, whilst avoiding the better fighters of the division, is unbelievable. This was always going to happen when he finally got in with someone who is actually world class.
> 
> Fury already exposed him in the first fight, even when he was half fit, and last night he proved that there are levels in boxing, and that when Wilder gets in with the best he is nowhere near. Utter one trick pony.
> 
> Fantastic performance from Fury, though.


Yup. Wilder’s lucky to be around in such a lousy era of HW boxing. Much as I hate Fury, I knew there was no way he was losing last night.


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Usyk is one of my favourite fighters, but the guy has next to no chance against Fury. I could see him giving Joshua problems though.


I think he schools Joshua but Usyk could be a different story.

If last night told us anything it's that Wilder was all catchphrase and no real skill


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wilder def needs to avoid Fury right now, he should waive the rematch clause and let Fury fight AJ for now cause he was systematically destroyed here


----------



## Slickback

Tyson Fucking FURY


----------



## Boldgerg

Dragonballfan said:


> Wilder def needs to avoid Fury right now, he should waive the rematch clause and let Fury fight AJ for now cause he was systematically destroyed here


Yep. What "went wrong" is that he got battered by an excellent boxer, and had no answer because he is a one trick pony who can't box to save his life.

Retire or go back to fighting bums, because Joshua, Usyk and Whyte would all batter him too.


----------



## Carter84

Rolling da money, lol , @Stormbringer u were saying???

Hahahahaha


----------



## Carter84

Never expected a KO not ever but I said from the first fight he would win again and he just shut up the whole wilder fan boys, here we are,

Peace.


----------



## Carter84

Fury adjust on Good Morning Britain wants him to retire and his dad knows him best , no AJ super fight? Oh well, AJ don't want none of fury lol


----------



## Slickback

Apparently Wilder's eardrum isn't busted. Hes got a cut


----------



## Damien




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Boldgerg

Damien said:


> View attachment 83119


Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## The Damo

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking embarrassing.


I know to come out and blame that suit is a joke, he probably had the balls to mock AJ when he lost as well and this is just worse.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Slickback

Lol I'm american and Wilder has made an ass out of himself.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

ElTerrible said:


> Cunningham flattened Fury twice and he´s not anywhere near the puncher Uysk is. Wladimir and Wilder are stiff robotic fighters, that get confused by Fury´s natural movement and stupid antics. Fury will have trouble with any natural fighter.


Cunningham knocked Fury down once, with a massive hail Mary overhand right that Fury walked into, mainly because he was spending most of the fight joking around and taunting. Then he got up, recovered quickly and a few rounds later Cunningham joined the very small list of people that Fury has ever left on their backs staring up at the lights with a single punch. Besides...that was SEVEN years ago.

Wlad and Wilder are 6'6 and 6'7 and they're two of the biggest punchers ever. Usyk is much smaller and even at cruiser he is considered an accumulative damage puncher who beats people with volume. His chances of hurting Fury are very slim and his chances of winning on points arent great either - Fury has too much range for him to be effective on the outside and if he tries to close distance Fury will just bully him in the clinch. I dont think he gets stopped because Fury is generally not a puncher and Usyk has a great chin..but Usyk win? I just cant see it. I'd expect it to be a pretty dull fight of Fury jabbing and clinching.

Like I said though - against Joshua or basically anyone else in the division I could see Usyk having a shot. He matches up a lot better with everyone else. If AJ tries to fight him soon that could easily be another banana skin that hurts the AJ/Fury fight.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Vargas/Garcia + Chocolatito/Yafai double header on the weekend is good. Its got Joseph Parker returning, Julio Cesar Martinez (coming off of an absolute FOTYC war with Rosales) and hot prospect Madrimov on the card too.


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Julio Cesar Martinez (coming off of an absolute FOTYC war with Rosales)


I remember how he ripped up Charlie Edwards, the guys a beast


----------



## Damien




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Damien said:


>


The king of cringe.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Mikey still trying to make it in welterweight? Thought he went back down smh


----------



## Slickback

|Please stop Wilder


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


>


Decent fight. I dont mind Mikey getting the win but some of those scorecards were too wide. 

How about that Chocolatito domination though?!


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> How about that Chocolatito domination though?!


Levels there


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

HW is shaping up to be pretty good over the next few months.


April - Dubois/Joyce
May - Whyte/Povetkin, possibly Usyk/Chisora
June - AJ/Pulev
July - Could well be Fury/Wilder 3

Obviously none of that is AJ/Fury, but its not too shabby. MUCH better than last year.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm not a big Whyte fan but for a guy that doesnt have a belt and isnt considered on the "big 3" level, he doesnt take the easy road. Povetkin is obviously not in his prime but hes still got enough in the tank to give Whyte some real problems. 

AJ/Pulev is a filler fight but i'm not gonna complain too much when Wilder/Fury 3 is holding things up. It'll be good to see Joshua do a UK stadium show again, hopefully he goes for the old school approach and tries to finish. 

In other news - Kovalev is back on April 25th against Sullivan Barrera.


----------



## Damien

This is close to being announced confirmed by sources and I for one can't wait to see this war!


----------



## Damien

BJS vs Canelo announced!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> BJS vs Canelo announced!



Okay wow this is actually kind of a big deal here... BJS needs a KO though no way he gets any sort of decision.


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> Okay wow this is actually kind of a big deal here... BJS needs a KO though no way he gets any sort of decision.


Totally agree and based on the last performance to me that's not happening


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That PBC card tonight is pretty HW centric, FOUR different HW fights. I dont understand that Helenius/Kownacki matchmaking at all, but it could be a decent fight.

Theres also an okayish UK card.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Helenius 2.0 is here to take over the division lol.


----------



## Slickback

Canelo takes it decision


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Helenius 2.0 is here to take over the division lol.


Yeah what was that about, he's become one of the challengers to AJ's WBA title now


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just saw Quigg/Carroll. Quiggs reflexes just werent there. He looked so slow and hesitant. Got absolutely lit up round after round. Hes retiring now, solid career.




Damien said:


> Yeah what was that about, he's become one of the challengers to AJ's WBA title now


I wonder if the reason behind the random weird matchmaking of that fight was them wanting to see how Kownacki would do vs a 6'7 guy with a big right hand before he went in there with Wilder.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I wonder if the reason behind the random weird matchmaking of that fight was them wanting to see how Kownacki would do vs a 6'7 guy with a big right hand before he went in there with Wilder.


Wilder would kill him so it's good it was found out now


----------



## Damien




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Damien said:


>



Now we're talking. Chisora is a good measuring stick and gatekeeper to the elite level, if Usyk can win that fight comfortably it would definitely make a convincing case for him being a force at HW.


----------



## Slickback

Where do we go from here with the VIrus?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> Where do we go from here with the VIrus?


We're all gonna die.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle




----------



## Slickback

time to go on a classic fights binge for next couple weeks


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Slickback said:


> time to go on a classic fights binge for next couple weeks


Its a lucky thing with boxing that there isnt too much copyright claim shit for anything pre 2010. Youtube has practically every decent sized fight from the 80s to the 00s on there. 


This place uploads a lot of new stuff

Boxing Fights Videos videos - dailymotion


----------



## Dragonballfan

Yup just time to watch old boxing videos, and luckily people will put out content every now and then too.


----------



## Damien

I hate Covid-19 so much


----------



## Slickback

Rest in Peace Roger Mayweather


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Slickback

I need to reatch Spence vs Broner


----------



## Damien

> Dillian Whyte should become the WBC champion if there is "an issue" with Tyson Fury following fresh claims about his failed drug test in 2015, says Eddie Hearn.











Dillian Whyte should become WBC champion if there is 'an issue' with Tyson Fury after fresh claims about failed drug test in 2015, says Eddie Hearn


Dillian Whyte should become the WBC heavyweight champion if there is an issue with Tyson Fury following fresh claims about his failed drug test in 2015, says promoter Eddie Hearn.




www.skysports.com


----------



## Slickback

Boxing is so muddled with different organisations its hard to keep track what each organisation is doing


----------



## Damien

So BJS is now suspended by the Boxing Board of Control 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244612819905122304


----------



## TerraRising

Damien said:


> So BJS is now suspended by the Boxing Board of Control
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244612819905122304


That's an impressive Floyd Mayweather imitation.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

What do you guys think? Can Wilder adjust and make this 3rd fight interesting? Or will it be more of the same?


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> What do you guys think? Can Wilder adjust and make this 3rd fight interesting? Or will it be more of the same?


I think Fury will win it quicker, Wilder should use this Coronavirus break to tune his skills and the way he boxes


----------



## Dragonballfan

Haven't seen a gorilla productions video in quite a while but another great one here.


----------



## Slickback

TerraRising said:


> That's an impressive Floyd Mayweather imitation.


Bellend


----------



## TerraRising

Slickback said:


> Bellend


Drongo. Your mate Mayweather couldn't box, much less be a proper dad.









Floyd Mayweather's daughter, Iyanna, arrested on alleged aggravated assault


The 19-year-old was jailed in Harris County, Texas, after a 25-year-old woman was stabbed.




www.nbcnews.com





Stay classy, lad.


----------



## Slickback

I was talking about Billy Joe


----------



## Damien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247922823894642688


----------



## Slickback

anyone know how to post youtube links


----------



## Dragonballfan

Slickback said:


> anyone know how to post youtube links


Yeah you do [ media=youtube ] [ /media ]
add the youtube link after the equals sign in the middle, obv no space inside the brackets too


----------



## TerraRising

Slickback said:


> I was talking about Billy Joe


Oh


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Found an oldie but classic for you guys, man I remember the HUGE hype surrounding this bout it was nuts

Edit: Crazy seeing Pacquiao not the headliner here as well


----------



## Slickback

Thanks dragonball


----------



## Dragonballfan

Huge fight that was supposed to take place who you guys got?


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Bob Arum’s promotional company is in the process of finalizing plans to start televising live boxing cards on ESPN early in June.
> 
> Arum divulged during a recent appearance on SiriusXM’s “At The Fights” details of a plan that’ll require extensive, expensive testing for COVID-19 and would allow for two or three events per week from the same hotel in Las Vegas, without fans in attendance. Top Rank Inc., the company Arum co-founded in 1973, is based in Las Vegas.
> 
> “We have contacted most of our fighters,” Arum told co-hosts Gerry Cooney and Randy Gordon. “We plan to launch the first week in June in a safe, secure way. We’re gonna initially launch in Nevada. We’ve made arrangements or are making arrangements with a hotel. We can get everybody tested, put them in a bubble and get these fights on. And unfortunately, because a lot of it requires so much extra work and care and testing that we’re gonna limit our fight shows to four fights a card. But that’s the bad side.
> 
> “The good side is we hope, we’re arranging with ESPN to do two or three events every week. So, because you know, you take a big sports network like ESPN, ESPN+, they don’t have live sports now and putting boxing on, particularly top-level boxing, will attract big audiences.”


Should be interesting, I bet UFC did pretty good numbers this weekend so smart deal I guess...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Huge fight that was supposed to take place who you guys got?


I was really looking forwrad to this. Casimeros destruction of Tete was wild. I would definitely favour Inoue though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

This thread is pretty much dead until boxing starts again, lets get some new clips going guys


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Eddie Hearn looking to host boxing matches in his garden hahaha. I'm down with that though, just like the fight island concept with the UFC. May as well make the best of a bad situation and do something a bit different instead of just putting fights in empty arenas.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The greatest Lightweight match that never happened.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Love seeing these vids that show how someone took apart their opponent. Gorilla Productions at it again 








ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The greatest Lightweight match that never happened.


 Fuck this match would have been awesome


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Dragonballfan said:


> Love seeing these vids that show how someone took apart their opponent. Gorilla Productions at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this match would have been awesome


Apparently Argüello wanted to make the fight and showed up to Duran's fight camps multiple times but Duran was already set his mind to moving up. Both Argüello and Aaron Pryor couldn't get into the ring with the Fab 4, even if they chased those matches with Argüello looking for Duran and Pryor looking for Sugar Ray. Not to mention there was also Wilfred Benitez in the mix. That era was just stacked. Speaking of that era, another Puerto Rican atg was in the lower divisions than both Argüello and Pryor.


----------



## Slickback

Boxing in an empty arena would looks even weirder imo cause you can see outside the ring


----------



## Damien

Slickback said:


> Boxing in an empty arena would looks even weirder imo cause you can see outside the ring


Yeah but you seen Eddie Hearn wants to do it in his back garden now!









Every detail of Eddie Hearn's £1m plan to do championship fights in his garden


Fight Camp!




metro.co.uk


----------



## Dragonballfan

> Bob Arum offered Vasiliy Lomachenko and Teofimo Lopez interim bouts recently.
> 
> Lomachenko could’ve fought an opponent other than Lopez in June. Lopez would’ve been able to face someone other than Lomachenko in July.
> 
> Neither lightweight champion was interested in any bout but theirs, thus their promoter hopes to put it together for September.
> 
> “We wanted to stall for time, until we were able to do the fight with a live audience,” Arum told BoxingScene.com on Tuesday. “But it’s clear that each of them wanna go right into that fight, so that’s what we’re gonna be planning for September, with or without an audience.”


Oh shit this would be huge if it does happen...


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Damien

Dillian Whyte says he 'bashed' Tyson Fury in sparring - and issued a 'let's go' challenge to his British rival


Me and Tyson Fury sparred and I bashed him about and dropped him on multiple occasions. Simple as that




www.skysports.com


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> Dillian Whyte says he 'bashed' Tyson Fury in sparring - and issued a 'let's go' challenge to his British rival
> 
> 
> Me and Tyson Fury sparred and I bashed him about and dropped him on multiple occasions. Simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skysports.com



Oh boy what a tool yes lets fight this fool instead of going after AJ once his wilder trilogy is over lmao


----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh boy what a tool yes lets fight this fool instead of going after AJ once his wilder trilogy is over lmao


He just wants to try and stay relevant in this corona downtime!


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262438494003056640


----------



## Damien

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAxfU9nAlWh/


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266458998833733637


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Damien

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266458998833733637


This will be a good fight!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I miss boxing.


----------



## Damien

Paq vs GGG?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268550575219769344


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pac/GGG would be insane. I cant see Pac winning especially now but you'd have to give him huge credit for even trying to do it.


----------



## Damien

Who watched the boxing last night?


----------



## Clique

Anthony Joshua and Tyson Fury have agreed terms for a two-fight deal, says promoter Eddie Hearn


Its fair to say that, in principle, both guys have agreed to that fight. Two fights




www.skysports.com





oh shit 👀👀



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270735021314359303


----------



## Damien

He's gotta get through Bronze Bomber again first!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Clique said:


> Anthony Joshua and Tyson Fury have agreed terms for a two-fight deal, says promoter Eddie Hearn
> 
> 
> Its fair to say that, in principle, both guys have agreed to that fight. Two fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skysports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit 👀👀
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270735021314359303


YAAAAASSSS!!! Finally we gonna have an undisputed champion next year.




Damien said:


> He's gotta get through Bronze Bomber again first!


As if he won't easily outbox him like he's done the first two times


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Damien said:


> He's gotta get through Bronze Bomber again first!


Wilder will probably land his hail Mary and win this time. Then the division will be held up again for another year.


----------



## Slickback

Damien said:


> He's gotta get through Bronze Bomber again first!


As if he didnt bludgeon him last time.


----------



## TerraRising

Erik. said:


> Andy fucking Ruiz!!


I can't believe it's been over a year since the biggest upset in modern boxing happened. Ruiz and Liverpool winning made June 1 a damn good day to live in as a sports fan. 

Shame you're banned, though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

> https://www.boxingscene.com/martin-joshua-drop-ibf-belt-let-me-fight-pulev-vacant-title--149412
> Charles Martin read recently that among the reasons Anthony Joshua is committed to making a mandatory defense of his IBF heavyweight title against Kubrat Pulev is that Joshua doesn’t want to give it up and allow Martin to fight Pulev for it.
> 
> Martin is the IBF’s second-ranked contender and would face the top-rated Pulev for that championship if Joshua vacated it. Joshua, who also owns the WBA, WBO and IBO crowns, knocked out Martin in the second round to win the IBF championship in April 2016 at O2 Arena in London.
> 
> Eddie Hearn, Joshua’s promoter, intends to reschedule the Joshua-Pulev bout. The new date for Joshua-Pulev won’t be determined until the British government permits fans to attend sporting events.
> 
> Martin is holding out hope that Joshua will change his mind and skip his mandated defense versus Pulev to pursue bigger fights.
> 
> “As far as I’m concerned, that’s the least he can do for me,” Martin told BoxingScene.com. “I made his entire career. Without me, Anthony Joshua doesn’t exist. I didn’t train a day for him and went to his backyard hurt for my first defense. The not training part is on me because I thought Joshua was just another chinny, overrated bum. To this day, I know I was right about that chin.”



What a tool so instead of wanting to beat the champion he'd rather the champ vacate so he can win the belt from a challenger instead lmao


----------



## Slickback

Guess Wilder trying to secure one last payday.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wilder will probably land his hail Mary and win this time. Then the division will be held up again for another year.


I can actually see this happening. Fury is a million times better at boxing but I think Wilder will be extremely aggresive this time around because its make it or break it for him. He's done if he doesn't win here. So he's going to come at Fury hard and I can see him catching him with the big right while Fury is screwing around with him with his hands down.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> I can actually see this happening. Fury is a million times better at boxing but I think Wilder will be extremely aggresive this time around because its make it or break it for him. He's done if he doesn't win here. So he's going to come at Fury hard and I can see him catching him with the big right while Fury is screwing around with him with his hands down.


Yep. If you fight a massive puncher like Wilder enough times his punchers chance is gonna work for him eventually. 

Whatever happens, I really hope we get a unified champ soon.


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wilder will probably land his hail Mary and win this time. Then the division will be held up again for another year.


Imagine if that happens! They wouldn't have a 4th fight so it would just be stuck with Wilder again


----------



## Klitschko

Even if he wins. Things will change fast with him on top. Either he becomes a real threat and learns to master his craft after getting humbled by Fury and becomes a true champion, or he takes on someone else thats a real challenger and losses fast. There is a lot of guys that are good and would be gunning for him these days.


----------



## Damien

Today would've been Pulev vs Joshua


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Moonsri retires at 54-0


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bruh lmao I think Fury broke him


----------



## Klitschko

Holy shit, Wilder seems like someone I would love to hang out with hahaha. I'm glad to see the guy having fun. 

But yea, Fury broke him lol


----------



## Damien

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Moonsri retires at 54-0


GOAT


----------



## Slickback

Ages since I watched a boxing fight


----------



## TerraRising

With the Olympics postponed this year, what did you guys think of the boxing tourney in Rio 2016?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Damien said:


> GOAT


Lol dunno about that. His level of competition wasnt great for the most part. Hes supposedly changing his mind already anyway.



Slickback said:


> Ages since I watched a boxing fight



I watched a few of the recent Top Rank fights but boxing without a crowd is even worse than MMA without a crowd.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275920637802901504

😥


----------



## Dragonballfan

__
http://instagr.am/p/CB4znkDADbo/


----------



## Damien

Guess what guys....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276926897251704837
I am not surprised, please leave boxing now!


----------



## Slickback

Gross


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damien said:


> Guess what guys....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276926897251704837
> I am not surprised, please leave boxing now!


Jesus christ 3 PEDs last year and yet again this year? Give this scrub a lifetime ban already smh


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Miller is such a fucking moron.


----------



## Damien

Takam replaces Miller against Forrest July 9 

---









Miller 'outraged' by positive doping test


American Jarrell Miller says is "outraged" he failed a doping test for a second successive fight and that "information will come out eventually".




www.bbc.com


----------



## TerraRising

Dragonballfan said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CB4znkDADbo/


Oh hell naw, the fuck???!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

TerraRising said:


> Oh hell naw, the fuck???!!!


I nearly spat out my water when i saw your comment lmao that's exactly how i felt watching it the first time


----------



## Klitschko

Damien said:


> Guess what guys....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276926897251704837
> I am not surprised, please leave boxing now!


Whats his excuse for the steroids now? I'm sure him and his team are already looking into the matter like last time lol. 

Anways, what are your guys thoughts on Miller? Horrible boxer in my opinion. Remindes me the noobie overweight guys in my gym that would just try to come at you eating punches left and right. He has good power and a decent jab at least.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Anways, what are your guys thoughts on Miller? Horrible boxer in my opinion. Remindes me the noobie overweight guys in my gym that would just try to come at you eating punches left and right. He has good power and a decent jab at least.


Pretty good workrate for his size but hes nothing special. Wouldve been fun to see an all American showdown with him and Wilder though, lots of trash talk potential and very likely would have ended in a highlight reel KO. Miller has fucked up his career to a probably irrepairable degree at this point though, hes not worth booking into any big fights anymore, too unreliable.


----------



## Klitschko

As much shit as everyone gives Wilder these days, I still think he would be one of Wilders fastest knockouts if they were to fight. Miller holds his hands down 24/7 and has no head movement. He would probably try to tank Wilders shots and then he would find out pretty quickly why its a bad idea when that big right hand smacks him.


----------



## Damien

Very interesting news...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280276833699856385


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282767447712399360
Finally a big fight coming up

Also rumors that the other Charlo bro might fight Rosario too


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283256493819654145
Hopefully this just means it will happen later this year or that they want tune up fights before they fight each other and not that this fight isn't happening


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

PBCs new schedule is pretty damn good. Feels like slowly but surely boxing is getting back its feet.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Tyson vs Roy Jones Jr Exhibition... WTF has this world come to lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Tyson vs Roy Jones Jr Exhibition... WTF has this world come to lol


Haha, man, I would have paid anything to see that 15 years ago.

Still pretty cool though.


----------



## Klitschko

I know its not fair, but for some reason I really wanted to see Mike Tyson go against Andy Ruiz.


----------



## TerraRising

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Haha, man, I would have paid anything to see that 15 years ago.
> 
> Still pretty cool though.


15? Make that 20-25 years when both were young. I can't believe Roy's most recent bout was two years ago.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

TerraRising said:


> 15? Make that 20-25 years when both were young. I can't believe Roy's most recent bout was two years ago.


I was just thinking the general kinda time frame when RJJ beat Ruiz and Mike was on his way out. Obviously both were past their peaks by then, but I just think it would have still been looked at as a mismatch and a bit of a freakshow if it had happened much earlier than that.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Naazim Richardson passed away today, RIP



> Naazim Richardson, a respected longtime trainer from Philadelphia, has died. The Boxing Writers Association of America confirmed Richardson's death Friday morning. Richardson, a devout Muslim who answered to "Brother Naazim," is most known for training legends Bernard Hopkins and Shane Mosley. He also worked with former cruiserweight champion Steve Cunningham and his nephew, lightweight Karl Dargan, who like Hopkins, are Philadelphia natives.


----------



## Slickback

Dont care for the Tyson/Jones fight but I'll watch it.



Rest in Peace Brother Naazim


----------



## TerraRising

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I was just thinking the general kinda time frame when RJJ beat Ruiz and Mike was on his way out. Obviously both were past their peaks by then, but I just think it would have still been looked at as a mismatch and a bit of a freakshow if it had happened much earlier than that.


Ruiz had a bad post-title career. He got screwed by the judges in two fights with that big Russian guy.


----------



## Klitschko

You guys got any thoughts on Joshua vs Pulev? 

Joshua will beat him, but do you guys think Pulev stands a chance at all?


----------



## Carter84

Klitschko said:


> You guys got any thoughts on Joshua vs Pulev?
> 
> Joshua will beat him, but do you guys think Pulev stands a chance at all?



*He's past his prime pulev but still dangerous enough if Joshua is looking past him which I highly doubt as he learned from his defeat against Ruiz in the first fight, in the second he just out boxed him, he needs to assert his power and speed from round one or pulev will wait just like Ruiz did, but AJ should win,, then if Fury v Wilder doesnt happennagain, the biggest fight in british heavyweight boxing history should happen, split the purse 50/50 as this is what it will come down to money and if hearn or Warren don't make it happen then a lot of boxing fans will pissed off no end.*


----------



## Klitschko

Carter84 said:


> *He's past his prime pulev but still dangerous enough if Joshua is looking past him which I highly doubt as he learned from his defeat against Ruiz in the first fight, in the second he just out boxed him, he needs to assert his power and speed from round one or pulev will wait just like Ruiz did, but AJ should win,, then if Fury v Wilder doesnt happennagain, the biggest fight in british heavyweight boxing history should happen, split the purse 50/50 as this is what it will come down to money and if hearn or Warren don't make it happen then a lot of boxing fans will pissed off no end.*


You are 100 percent correct in my opinion. I love Pulev and his fighting style. But like you said, Joshua is not making the same mistake like he did with Ruiz the first time. On top of that Pulev has a great jab, but sadly he lacks the power to finish a fight, unlike Ruiz. I think his KO percentage is 48 percent last i checked. 

Joshua vs Fury would be amazing if it happens. My money would probably be on Fury though.


----------



## Carter84

Klitschko said:


> You are 100 percent correct in my opinion. I love Pulev and his fighting style. But like you said, Joshua is not making the same mistake like he did with Ruiz the first time. On top of that Pulev has a great jab, but sadly he lacks the power to finish a fight, unlike Ruiz. I think his KO percentage is 48 percent last i checked.
> 
> Joshua vs Fury would be amazing if it happens. My money would probably be on Fury though.


*Fury will outbox and out think AJ, he is one if not the smartest boxer in the modern era, his dad said in the first fight that tyson shouldn't of been 16 stone 2lbs he should of been 16 stone 11lbs as proved by the second fight he out boxed the hardest puncher of the modern era, AJ is slick and can box but he has as proven against Ruiz in the first fight he can be k.o'd, fury got straight up after being knocked down by wilder and Wilders face was one of sheer disbelief, man I hope it happens it would make for a great fight, just comes down to money and if wilder steps aside and fury faces his mandatory challenger beats him and AJ beats pulev, there can be no more excuses from either side, makes for a fascinating match and one I expect to live up to expectations. *


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Eggington/Cheeseman fight was a war. They should definitely run it back. 



Klitschko said:


> You guys got any thoughts on Joshua vs Pulev?
> 
> Joshua will beat him, but do you guys think Pulev stands a chance at all?


Never say never I guess, nobody gave Ruiz a chance the first time either. You'd have to think Joshua wins it comfortably though, probably stops Pulev before the 10th. I dont think AJ will be looking to jab and move his way to a decision in this one.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That Eggington/Cheeseman fight was a war. They should definitely run it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never I guess, nobody gave Ruiz a chance the first time either. You'd have to think Joshua wins it comfortably though, probably stops Pulev before the 10th. I dont think AJ will be looking to jab and move his way to a decision in this one.


I mean yea you're right. But Pulev has a large hill to climb here. Ruiz had good power at least. With Pulev I just don't see his style of jab jab working well on a guy as big and powerful as AJ. And yea AJ will probably try and go for the KO in this one. I'm predicting this one ending somewhere in the 5th or 6th.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293280403592290305


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think even old Povetkin could give Whyte some trouble this weekend. I'd be impressed if Whyte can win this convincingly, if he did it'd probably be his best win considering the Parker fight was so close.



Dragonballfan said:


>


Not saying I dont favour Loma here, but hes 32 and in the lower weight classes. I'm not sure how much longer he can stay at the level hes been working at. All these talented dudes in their early/mid 20s in the division too, Lopez of course being one of the most notable. Great fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Had totally forgotten that Eleider Alavarez/Joe Smith jr and Porter/Formella are this weekend too.


----------



## Klitschko

who is your money on guys when it comes to Whyte vs Povetkin? 

I think Whyte will win by KO in a good fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> who is your money on guys when it comes to Whyte vs Povetkin?
> 
> I think Whyte will win by KO in a good fight.


60/40 Whyte for me. It'll be pretty competitive imo. I dont think Whyte will get the stoppage. And lets be honest, Whyte will get the nod on the scorecards if its remotely close anyway.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> 60/40 Whyte for me. It'll be pretty competitive imo. I dont think Whyte will get the stoppage. And lets be honest, Whyte will get the nod on the scorecards if its remotely close anyway.


That is true. Personally, I like Povetkin better. Whyte just talks a lot of smack, but he can back it up pretty well and Povetkin is getting up there in age. Should be a fun night though.

On the undercard though, Winters vs Alen Basic is one i am really excited about and expecting a war.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Boldgerg

Whyte is another who has been completely overhyped by the crowd following boxing casuals.

A bang average heavyweight who yes, has improved to an extent over the years, but who is nowhere near as good as people have liked to pretend in recent times.

Both Joshua and Fury are miles ahead of everyone else.


----------



## Rankles75

Tbh, his only “notable” scalp was Joseph Parker, who in reality is bang average. Not surprised at all by this result.


----------



## Klitschko

Rankles75 said:


> Tbh, his only “notable” scalp was Joseph Parker, who in reality is bang average. Not surprised at all by this result.


I dont think Parker is average in my opinion. He is in the top ten probably. And Whyte, while not the best heavyweight out there is in the top ten as well. 

It was a great night overall. Alen Babic impressed me, but I dont think he will go far when facing bigger top heavyweights. He would be much better at cruiserweight. He's 205 pounds and they say 6 foot 1, but in reality he's probably right at 6 feet. 

The main event was good. Glad Povetkin won, even though I thought Whyte would win before the fight happened. Couple of things I came away with is that the commentators should be ashamed with how hard they were kissing Whytes ass the whole fight and not a single good thing about Povetkin the whole fight. And two, I think its BS that there might be a rematch between them. Povetkin won with no bs or dispute. Knocked the soul out of Whyte.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

KO of the year so far.

I just dont want anyone or anything getting in the way of AJ/Fury. It was frustrating hearing Whyte constantly being interjected into things. 


Joe Smith Jr looked good vs Eleider Alvarez too. Him vs Beterbiev would be fireworks.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Hype Train ded lul


So who you guys think Porter goes after next?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Isn't it ironic Andy Ruiz is clowning someone for losing when he got clowned by AJ and the only thing he's been up to seems to be partying and hanging out with callgirls smdh.... Guess money changes everyone doesn't it smh


----------



## Carter84

What a TKO by povetkin, whyte is too fucking cocky and needs to seriously beat him next fight or he will just be a nearly man, shame to as he has huge potential, frank Warren is bang on when he said they matchroom used white as a pawn.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Isn't it ironic Andy Ruiz is clowning someone for losing when he got clowned by AJ and the only thing he's been up to seems to be partying and hanging out with callgirls smdh.... Guess money changes everyone doesn't it smh


Whyte does chat a lot of shit so its no surprise that so many people are celebrating his downfall. But yeah, Ruiz aint exactly in a position to talk considering he will go down as a worse version of Buster Douglas. Not only that but he doesnt seem to understand that when guys like Whyte get taken out it means less winnable, good money fights available for him. Its the same thing as when Wilder was all over social media shitting on AJ after the loss, you just lost out on by far the biggest money fight you could have ever had ya dumbass!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whyte does chat a lot of shit so its no surprise that so many people are celebrating his downfall. But yeah, Ruiz aint exactly in a position to talk considering he will go down as a worse version of Buster Douglas. Not only that but he doesnt seem to understand that when guys like Whyte get taken out it means less winnable, good money fights available for him. Its the same thing as when Wilder was all over social media shitting on AJ after the loss, you just lost out on by far the biggest money fight you could have ever had ya dumbass!


LMAO OMG yes the Buster Douglas comparison seems to fit him especially well except instead of going back to what talent he was at Ruiz could have been up there as one of the top heavyweights in this era but no he'd rather do stupid shit smh


----------



## TerraRising

Dragonballfan said:


> Isn't it ironic Andy Ruiz is clowning someone for losing when he got clowned by AJ and the only thing he's been up to seems to be partying and hanging out with callgirls smdh.... Guess money changes everyone doesn't it smh


Clowned by AJ? AJ couldn't even knock him out for 12 Rounds. He won the title back via UD, but that doesn't change the fact that he couldn't out-fight a fatter, more lethargic Ruiz, and in the middle of Arabia to boot!

It's like being the Patriots from 2007-08 when they were 18-0, only to be humiliated by a Giants comeback at Super Bowl 42. That's the AJ-Ruiz 1 fight in a nutshell. The rematch would be more or less like Super Bowl 49, where Andy pulled a Seahawks and decided to not run the ball.

In short, until AJ knocks a serious Andy out in a trilogy, he'll never be seen as a proper heavyweight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

TerraRising said:


> Clowned by AJ? AJ couldn't even knock him out for 12 Rounds. He won the title back via UD, but that doesn't change the fact that he couldn't out-fight a fatter, more lethargic Ruiz, and in the middle of Arabia to boot!
> 
> It's like being the Patriots from 2007-08 when they were 18-0, only to be humiliated by a Giants comeback at Super Bowl 42. That's the AJ-Ruiz 1 fight in a nutshell. The rematch would be more or less like Super Bowl 49, where Andy pulled a Seahawks and decided to not run the ball.
> 
> In short, until AJ knocks a serious Andy out in a trilogy, he'll never be seen as a proper heavyweight.


I think Ruiz just has the Mexican chin. That uppercut/hook combo AJ landed in the first fight that dropped him (and the flush right hand that followed when he got up) looked like the kind of shots that Joshua has put people away with before. Even in the 2nd fight AJ landed a few heavy shots at times and they had no effect. I would be very interested in seeing Ruiz vs Wilder to see how his chin would hold up in that fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303526932491898880
Welp DAZN is really screwed now lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303526932491898880
> Welp DAZN is really screwed now lmao


DAZN putting so much focus on boxing as a selling point for a sports streaming service in America was a bad move in the first place tbh.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> DAZN putting so much focus on boxing as a selling point for a sports streaming service in America was a bad move in the first place tbh.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304510200355971075
Sounds like Golden Boy is the one really in trouble now lol




> According to Kenny Porter; Shawn Porter is very interested in cashing in his lottery ticket for his WBO mandatory title defense against Terence Crawford next.


Let's wait and see about this but if True about F'n time Crawford fought somebody


----------



## Klitschko

So i have been having a debate with one of my buddies. You guys think Charles Martin can put himself back into a title shot? My friend seems to think he's horrible because of his AJ fight, but I like him and think he has good power in his left and is pretty aggresive, and I think the AJ fight was a one time thing. Probably top 15 heavyweight as of now to me . I think he has a lot he is trying to prove to the world and himself and doesn't want the AJ fight to be his highlight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> So i have been having a debate with one of my buddies. You guys think Charles Martin can put himself back into a title shot? My friend seems to think he's horrible because of his AJ fight, but I like him and think he has good power in his left and is pretty aggresive, and I think the AJ fight was a one time thing. Probably top 15 heavyweight as of now to me . I think he has a lot he is trying to prove to the world and himself and doesn't want the AJ fight to be his highlight.


He is fringe top 15 level. Certainly possible that he gets another title shot at some point given that you never know what kind of fuckery might happen with the various belts. But hes nowhere near the Fury/AJ/Wilder level and a few steps below the Povetkin/Whyte/Ortiz/Parker/Ruiz/Pulev/Hunter level too imo, probably loses to Dubois, Joyce and Hrgovic as well. Hes a solid gatekeeper pretty much.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Great fight weekend coming up.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Canelo/Jermall is a compelling match up after tonight. Probably the biggest available for Canelo from a commercial perspective outside of a third GGG fight too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


>


Lolol only just saw this. He aint his dad thats for sure.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Canelo/Jermall is a compelling match up after tonight. Probably the biggest available for Canelo from a commercial perspective outside of a third GGG fight too.


Yup that would be an interesting matchup that's for sure though I think Canelo would beat him




Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lolol only just saw this. He aint his dad thats for sure.


Did you see his dads face ? JCC jr is an embarrassment to boxing not just to his dad's legacy 🤮


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So many fights to get through. Just saw Yokas absolute demolition job of Duhaupas. Also Hrgovics nasty KO victory






Josh Taylor wrecked some guy i'm admittedly not familiar with in the first round too. Busy weekend between the boxing and MMA. Still havent seen most of the Charlo undercard yet either.


----------



## Klitschko

So hyped for the Alen Babic fight this weekend. I would love to see him fight Hrgovic eventually.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311454891840217088
Wow huge night might just stay in and watch all night


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Zepeda/Baranchyk was absolutely nuts. Shame it didnt have a crowd.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dubois/Joyce rebooked for Nov 28th. Please let it actually happen this time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Zepeda/Baranchyk was absolutely nuts. Shame it didnt have a crowd.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312621679680528384
Wow need to watch this too



> Mark Breland, who has served as Deontay Wilder’s co-trainer for his entire 12-year professional career, will no longer be part of his team as Wilder prepares for a third fight against heavyweight champion Tyson Fury.
> 
> 
> “That was the decision that was made,” Shelly Finkel, Wilder’s co-manager, told BoxingScene on Friday. “After his next fight it will be determined if the right decision was made or not.”
> 
> 
> Finkel, who managed Breland during his professional boxing career, brought Breland into Wilder’s camp when Wilder turned pro believing he would help him perfect his jab and bring a wealth of experience.


Lol can't believe Wilder using him as a scapegoat when he was utterly dominated, he should be lucky he threw in the towel to save him lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I dont think theres much Wilder can do differently at this stage anyway no matter who he works with.


----------



## Klitschko

Best thing he can do is dropping some weight at this point. 230 was too much for him. He should stick to his usual 215.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Best thing he can do is dropping some weight at this point. 230 was too much for him. He should stick to his usual 215.


I think Fury will come in heavy and try to bully and stop him again. I dunno if the lower weight would help Wilder there or not. Whatever weight he is hes just gotta go all out with that right hand and hope he lands the hail Mary, its all he can do really. I dont mean it in a disparaging way either because as limited as Wilder might be, repeatedly facing a big puncher like him is like repeatedly pulling the trigger in Russian roulette, one of those times your heads coming off.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think Fury will come in heavy and try to bully and stop him again. I dunno if the lower weight would help Wilder there or not. Whatever weight he is hes just gotta go all out with that right hand and hope he lands the hail Mary, its all he can do really. I dont mean it in a disparaging way either because as limited as Wilder might be, repeatedly facing a big puncher like him is like repeatedly pulling the trigger in Russian roulette, one of those times your heads coming off.


I don't think it matters how heavy or light Fury comes in, he's proven he's slick enough to avoid most of the heavy punches Wilder winds up for.... But I think he's gonna come in around the same weight as he managed to take some big shots from Wilder and not even get hurt much


----------



## Dragonballfan

This fight was awesome!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Theres claims that Fury/Wilder 3 is off completely.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres claims that Fury/Wilder 3 is off completely.


Probably. Apparently Wilder said he got his bicep injured in his last fight with Fury and had surgery on it and has not been able to train at all. He's hoping to return to some sort of training at least some time soon, but from the sound of it nothing serious. Honestly, it sounds like he is just defeated mentally from that last fight and I would not be surprised to see him retire soon. And that's coming from someone that was hoping he would make a big comeback and beat Fury.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315325762489118721
Can you guys believe it? Just 6 days left till Loma vs Lopez!!! Crazy how it crept up on us like this lol


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Can you imagine if Lopez actually pulls off the upset? I see him as the kind of guy that could become a pretty big star under the right circumstances.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Can you imagine if Lopez actually pulls off the upset? I see him as the kind of guy that could become a pretty big star under the right circumstances.


Do you think he's got enough to take out Lomachenko? Loma doesn't look as unstoppable at this weight but Lopez pretty much just comes right in and presses the action


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Do you think he's got enough to take out Lomachenko? Loma doesn't look as unstoppable at this weight but Lopez pretty much just comes right in and presses the action


Its probably a bit too early for Lopez to step up like this, but with his power + Loma as you say not exactly looking superhuman recently (and being well into his 30s now) you never know. If I had to pick an outcome i'd say Loma gives him a boxing lesson though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm not sure how im even gonna watch the damn thing. I thought it was supposed to be on Fite over here but I dont see it listed on there, and it doesnt seem to be available anywhere else either.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'm not sure how im even gonna watch the damn thing. I thought it was supposed to be on Fite over here but I dont see it listed on there, and it doesnt seem to be available anywhere else either.


Isn't it on ESPN+? if not just stream stream stream


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

No ESPN here, i'll find a way though, this place has most stuff uploaded quite quickly afterwards.



https://www.boxingfightsvideos.com/




Talk of Wilder being out for 2 years now. If thats true hes probably finished at this level.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Saucedo vs. Barbosa been pretty good so far, wonder if this fight is gonna end up being better than the main event lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

WTF why the hell did Loma wait till like the 8th round before starting his attack, the fight got really good after that and Lopez stole the 12th there to put it away

Also that 119 scorecard was really BS terrible score


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Loma started way, way too slow. Once he finally put his foot on the gas it was a different fight, but he did it so late that the scorecards were pretty much insurmountable anyway.


----------



## famicommander

Loma waited so long to start because he was afraid of Lopez's power. He was hoping the younger, asthmatic fighter would punch himself out late in the fight and he nearly did. But the kid came out strong in the 12th.

Teofimo swept the first 7 rounds, Lomachenko swept 8-11, Teofimo dominated the 12th.

116-112 Lopez, easy fight to score.


----------



## Klitschko

famicommander said:


> Loma waited so long to start because he was afraid of Lopez's power. He was hoping the younger, asthmatic fighter would punch himself out late in the fight and he nearly did. But the kid came out strong in the 12th.
> 
> Teofimo swept the first 7 rounds, Lomachenko swept 8-11, Teofimo dominated the 12th.
> 
> 116-112 Lopez, easy fight to score.


I agree 100 percent with this. But honestly, I really really thought Lomachenko would beat him. Good fight though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> Loma waited so long to start because he was afraid of Lopez's power. He was hoping the younger, asthmatic fighter would punch himself out late in the fight and he nearly did. But the kid came out strong in the 12th.
> 
> Teofimo swept the first 7 rounds, Lomachenko swept 8-11, Teofimo dominated the 12th.
> 
> 116-112 Lopez, easy fight to score.


Yeah but that doesn't excuse doing absolutely nothing first 6-7 rounds, i did like that Lopez kept throwing body shots too, 

I hope there is a rematch


----------



## Klitschko

I did laugh when I heard one of the judges had it like 119-110 haha.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This was wild a few days back 







Great fight weekend coming up!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Macho: The Hector Camacho Story - To Premiere on Showtime, Dec. 4

Huh, now this looks intriguing...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Predictions for the weekend?

I think Tank/LSC will be fairly one sided with Tank getting the stoppage around the 8th. As for Usyk/Chisora, honestly i'm not as optimistic about Usyks HW chances as I used to be, but I think he probably gets the UD, albeit in a performance that wont blow anyone away.


----------



## Klitschko

I know he's the underdog but I really feel that Chisora will win. Usyk really wasn't impressive when he faced that Chazz guy a while ago. The guy just stood there and didn't push the pace. Usyk has never faced someone the size of Chisora gunning after him and hitting him with that much power. 

I'm seeing Usyk winning every round, and then somewhere he will get caught by Chisora and KO'd.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I had Usyk winning by a fair margin but it wasnt a world beater performance. I think his lack of proper HW size/strength/power is a serious weakness for him.


----------



## Erik.

Usyk was in total control really.

Zero threat to the likes of Fury and Joshua though just due to his power. He'll give it a good go though, he is a warrior and will take that challenge. But if I was him, I'd stick to taking on the likes of Povetkin, Whyte, Hunter, Parker etc. I am sure the titles could all fragment due to mandatories etc anyway so Usyk could well win a version of the title without having to face Fury or Joshua anyway.

Would LOVE to see Usyk/Dubois.


----------



## Shaun_27

I also fancied Del Boy but Usyk stayed composed and won fairly convincingly in the end.

Also agree with you guys that Usyk is a clear talent but nowhere near Fury or Joshua. I think Wilder vs Usyk could be an interesting fight and his ceiling. When WIlder loses again vs Fury I think he could end up in no mans land and will need an opponent. Having said that, Usyk isn't there yet and would have to get wins against the guys I respectfully consider second tier. Any of the older names @Erik. . names would be perfect tests for Usyk.


----------



## Klitschko

Erik. said:


> Usyk was in total control really.
> 
> Zero threat to the likes of Fury and Joshua though just due to his power. He'll give it a good go though, he is a warrior and will take that challenge. But if I was him, I'd stick to taking on the likes of Povetkin, Whyte, Hunter, Parker etc. I am sure the titles could all fragment due to mandatories etc anyway so Usyk could well win a version of the title without having to face Fury or Joshua anyway.
> 
> Would LOVE to see Usyk/Dubois.


Came in to pretty much say this. Usyk won, but just like his last fight at heavyweight, it wasn't really that impressive at all. I really can't see him doing anything against Fury, AJ and even Wilder. Just too big and too strong for him. It really is his lack of power that hurts him. 

Overall it was a great fight. I'm not sure where Chisora goes from here though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wow that Tank/LSC fight!!!!! FOTY for me. As crazy as Zepeda/Baranchyk was this was just a bigger, higher level, higher stakes fight. That KO as well, holy shit! very similar to Whyte/Povetkin. In both cases the guy getting KO'd had his head turned a bit so got cracked on the side of the jaw and their head twisted round instead of the shot just landing directly under the chin, end result being a nap on the canvas for several minutes. Beautiful but brutal. 

Inoue looked good against Maloney too.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Okay so I was drunk but those KO's woke me up a bit, was LSC in charge most of the fight or was i just tweaking lol

Inoue looks pretty unstoppable


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Okay so I was drunk but those KO's woke me up a bit, was LSC in charge most of the fight or was i just tweaking lol



It was very back and forth imo. Not sure who I would have had up on the scorecards at the time of the KO. 

LSC performed great overall but he switched off for a second and made that KO easy for Tank tbh. Three right hands in a row, Tank figured it out on the 2nd and was ready for the third...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fury/Kabayel For Dec 5th is official. Considering AJ/Pulev was booked already its an acceptable fight, at least its not a total can like Schwarz. We really need AJ/Fury next year though.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Fury/Kabayel For Dec 5th is official. Considering AJ/Pulev was booked already its an acceptable fight, at least its not a total can like Schwarz. We really need AJ/Fury next year though.


I dont know anything about Kabayel. Is he any good?


----------



## Dragonballfan

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHBJHoTh_4Z/



Someone tell this man either fuck off or do something about this loss smdh







Broner and fucking up and going to jail, name a more iconic duo smdh


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> I dont know anything about Kabayel. Is he any good?


Hes alright, beat Chisora a few years back. It'll be Furys second most credible opponent since the comeback, granted that says more about his overall level of opposition than anything else but still...


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323626416827699200
Well that sucks oh well



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324419552713859073


----------



## Klitschko

Yep. David Haye is already begging for Whyte to face Chisora instead for the 3rd time. This dude doesn't care about Chisora at all. He just wants another nice paycheck from him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324389230081093632
We got an indy promotion making a boxing game guys!!! I'll be following this with interest...


----------



## Dragonballfan

HUGE NEWS TODAY!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324756210097086464
Looks like coke de la hoya is pretty fucked there goes the cash cow lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> HUGE NEWS TODAY!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324756210097086464
> Looks like coke de la hoya is pretty fucked there goes the cash cow lol


Man what a disaster DAZN is turning out to be. Its sad because the basic principle of it was good.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Man what a disaster DAZN is turning out to be. Its sad because the basic principle of it was good.


Eh it will be fine I heard they make good business in other countries thanks to soccer, but yeah they are probably done in the boxing scene lol


----------



## Klitschko

Can anyone update me on the whole issue with DAZN? Whats going on?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> Can anyone update me on the whole issue with DAZN? Whats going on?


Short summary, they spent way too much money on boxing in the US, paid Canelo almost 400 million dollars and barely had any big attractions besides him and GGG.

Then they didn't want to put Canelo out there to box so he sued them and Goldenboy over the contract. Rather than contest this in court and let the contract details go public they just decided to give him his release as of earlier today


----------



## Klitschko

Jeez, why didn't they want to let him box if they were paying him so much? Thx for the summary though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> Jeez, why didn't they want to let him box if they were paying him so much? Thx for the summary though.


I don't know for sure but I'm assuming because the more fights he had they would have to pay him more of his contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325088754642677760


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Crawford really needs to fight elite competition already


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Crawfords power looked impressive, its a solid win but once again its not the big marquee match up that Crawford needs to elevate himself as a star. The guy is in his mid 30s now and 37-0, its disappointing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Crawfords power looked impressive, its a solid win but once again its not the big marquee match up that Crawford needs to elevate himself as a star. The guy is in his mid 30s now and 37-0, its disappointing.


One could say Brook was damaged goods from his previous fights so I'm not that impressed with this win and I won't be until he faces one of the top welterweights


----------



## Rankles75

Will forever be pissed that we won’t get Brook v Khan...


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rankles75 said:


> Will forever be pissed that we won’t get Brook v Khan...


Come-on we all know Khan gets sparked out if his chin even gets tapped lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328699661125873667


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wilder: I Didn't Fire Deas Because He Didn't Go Against My Will


This clown has lost his damn mind lol


----------



## Klitschko

I was this close to picking my username Wilder and then some numbers when I first joined. So fucking glad I didn't. He used to be one of my favorite fighters, until all the excuses came up.


----------



## Klitschko

Great night of fights on Saturday. I love Alen Babic.


----------



## Boldgerg

Klitschko said:


> I was this close to picking my username Wilder and then some numbers when I first joined. So fucking glad I didn't. He used to be one of my favorite fighters, until all the excuses came up.


Shit boxer, shit personality, shit attitude, shit everything. A fraud of the highest order.

Absolutely amazes me how long he got away with KO'ing absolute bums whilst be praised as one of the best. Awful boxer with literally one punch.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Whoever wins Dubois/Joyce should solidify their place as a top 10 ranked HW. It'd be the 2nd best HW win of the year after Fury/Wilder imo.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I might be in the pretty small minority who supports Roy Jones Jr in this match. But was always a RJR guy. Hope he can pull it off but with his close to non-existent shot resistance even the dino Tyson can crack it.


----------



## Dragonballfan

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I might be in the pretty small minority who supports Roy Jones Jr in this match. But was always a RJR guy. Hope he can pull it off but with his close to non-existent shot resistance even the dino Tyson can crack it.


Nah I think RJJ wins too, Tyson hasn't fought in a long time no matter how impressive he looks hitting bags its different with a target like Jones. And Jones at least fought about a year or 2 ago. I think Tyson gasses early and then Jones just potshots to victory


----------



## Boldgerg

Not sure how anyone can give a shit about the Tyson fight.

Can't hurt each other, it's instantly over if they bleed and no winner. Utterly pointless.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Jesus this main event is going to be awful isn't it 🤮 💩



> The Mike Tyson versus Roy Jones Jr. exhibition match will have one less professional boxing match on the undercard tilt Saturday at the Staples Center in Los Angeles. MMA fighter and professional boxer Rashad Coulter had his heavyweight fight against Hasim Rahman Jr. canceled Friday when the son of the former heavyweight champion tested positive for COVID-19, Coulter told BoxingScene.com.




ESPN.com: Tyson Fury-Agit Kabayel fight being finalized for Dec. 5, per report


----------



## Rankles75

Apparently, Dubois takes the Rocky Balboa approach to defence. Walked into jabs all night with zero head movement and his hands down. Fraud...


----------



## Erik.

Didn't expect Dubois to quit.

Joyce fought really well


----------



## Boldgerg

Hype job Dubois completely exposed. I've said since very early on that he was nothing special.

He's basically an utterly shit version of Joshua.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was always gonna be a very risky fight for Dubois to take at this stage.


----------



## Rankles75

One of the judges apparently had Dubois ahead by 8 points!!! 🤣 Another had him 2 ahead. Fucking joke, Joyce was *at least* two rounds in front.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rankles75 said:


> One of the judges apparently had Dubois ahead by 8 points!!! 🤣 Another had him 2 ahead. Fucking joke, Joyce was *at least* two rounds in front.


You'd think we'd be used to this shit by now but it seems to get worse everytime smh


----------



## Dragonballfan

Looks like the best match is first Badou Jack vs Blake McKernan is up now


----------



## Chan Hung

Tyson vs Jones up next?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Nate Robinson embarrassing himself here smh

Roy Jones looked awful, without his legs he's got no boxing skills, you could still see Tyson moving his head and going to the body


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I am happy that my boy didn't get ktfo.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

2020 has been surreal....


----------



## Rankles75

Dragonballfan said:


> Nate Robinson embarrassing himself here smh
> 
> Roy Jones looked awful, without his legs he's got no boxing skills, you could still see Tyson moving his head and going to the body


What the fuck was the ref doing letting him carry on?!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Dragonballfan said:


> Nate Robinson embarrassing himself here smh


Brutal.


----------



## Insomnia

Dragonballfan said:


> Nate Robinson embarrassing himself here smh
> 
> Roy Jones looked awful, without his legs he's got no boxing skills, you could still see Tyson moving his head and going to the body


Snoop throughout this whole thing! 😂 🤣


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Dragonballfan said:


> Nate Robinson embarrassing himself here smh


It's that Jake Paul… holy shit.

Tyson actually praised this lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Tyson actually praised this lol


Sadly that's true nobody watches boxing anymore unless Mayweather, Pacquiao or Canelo do something, or there's scrub celebrities like Jake Paul, or old past their prime fighters like Tyson coming back smh


----------



## Klitschko

Dragonballfan said:


> Sadly that's true nobody watches boxing anymore unless Mayweather, Pacquiao or Canelo do something, or there's scrub celebrities like Jake Paul, or old past their prime fighters like Tyson coming back smh


Maybe its because I'm biased, but I really thought boxing was a bigger thing then MMA even in current age. Maybe not so much in the US, but in the rest of the world, for sure. Again though, I might be wrong. 

Anyways, on the 2 shows last night. Joyce and Dubois was a great fight. I actually had money on Joyce winning in the later rounds, but didn't expect it to end in such a way. Dubois is getting a lot of crap from a lot of other profesional boxers for quiting like that. 

I enjoyed the Mike Tyson return. Didn't agree with the draw, and hated the rest of the show. About an hour straight was just guys rapping before the main event happened. Annoyed me a lot.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Klitschko said:


> Maybe its because I'm biased, but I really thought boxing was a bigger thing then MMA even in current age. Maybe not so much in the US, but in the rest of the world, for sure. Again though, I might be wrong.


It depends on country to country, it's huge in the UK, probably because of Fury, and a lot of others but there are definitely some where martial arts are favored. The salaries and purses are way bigger than MMA, though, so it probably makes more. In the US, the rigging stuff really hurt it.
Regardless, combat sports are a speck on the radar compared to ball sports in the mainstream.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Maybe its because I'm biased, but I really thought boxing was a bigger thing then MMA even in current age. Maybe not so much in the US, but in the rest of the world, for sure. Again though, I might be wrong.


Globally boxing is still bigger aside from a few places, in the US its been close since the mid/late 00s. Its apples to oranges really though because MMA is carried by one absolute behemoth promotion that has a relative monopoly on the sport and is kind of a "brand" like the WWE, whereas boxing is much more spread out.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Boxing will always be more known and spread across the globe with the sheer fact that it is easier to get into. You just need a pair of boxing gloves (and not even that to start tbf) and a boxing gym. You are good to go. With karate and judo, boxing will always be one of the most popular individual sports, people at a young age will choose. MMA still doesn't have that recognition in terms of a sport and due to its complexity, it won't be possible.


----------



## Dragonballfan

The problem is we get all these fights people want to see but nobody ever fights each other when it makes sense or wait years until one person gets older and slower by then the hype is already gone, meanwhile in MMA you usually get the best fighting for championships or close to it anyway


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Anyone watching the golden contract tournament? it's okayish. Harlem Eubank might be worth keeping an eye on, might be a title contender in England.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Bolotnik saved the card, that was great. Hope the main event doesn't run too long because I wanna watch MLW! lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Bolotnik saved the card, that was great. Hope the main event doesn't run too long because I wanna watch MLW! lol


Yeah I was/am watching. Its a decent card. I'm a Bolotniks fan. This is a solid domestic/Euro level main event too.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow this should be good can't wait to watch


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Guess we're about to see how much of a toll the crash and inactivity took on Spence. I'm hoping hes still the Spence of old, if hes not this is going to be a really tough night for him. Danny would have been a good opponent for Spence even before the crash.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wtf I only just now realised the BJS fight is on. Thought it was tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I still think Spence is much better than Garcia and should win unless he's still not all the way healthy and Danny finds some weakness in his game


----------



## Dragonballfan

What the hell is up with this commentary lol, bickering over compubox stats, Lennox sounding clearly drunk or something talking about combinations


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Still hope for Spence/Crawford now thank fuck. Well, aside from all the usual politics getting in the way.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Still hope for Spence/Crawford now thank fuck. Well, aside from all the usual politics getting in the way.


Bruh did you hear the boos when they showed Crawford? Lmao people tired of his BS it made me chuckle


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Bruh did you hear the boos when they showed Crawford? Lmao people tired of his BS it made me chuckle


It is a bad look for Crawford that Spence comes back from a friggin near death experience and still fights better opponents than he does lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So...Floyd/Logan Paul. We are living in strange times.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So...Floyd/Logan Paul. We are living in strange times.


We just need holyfield vs Tyson on that card and this year will be complete lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> We just need holyfield vs Tyson on that card and this year will be complete lol


At this rate Foreman is gonna come back and make a run for the belts.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


>


Hoping for a destructive performance from AJ after that safety first Ruiz rematch.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hoping for a destructive performance from AJ after that safety first Ruiz rematch.


He needs to look very impressive in this match, especially with the rumor that the Fury fight is set to be announced if he wins this fight


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## famicommander

Bare Knuckle Fighting Championship 15 live free prelims


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337818572157018112
Edit: not available in US... Shit ;(


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bring on Fury vs Joshua at last please


----------



## Klitschko

I'm loving the post Ruiz boxing style Joshua has adopted. He destroyed Pulev. Fight could have easily been stopped during that beatdown he gave him in the third.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Solid performance from AJ. Fought well behind the jab and then when he turned up the aggression he looked very dangerous. I think his jab and handspeed might have improved too.


----------



## Klitschko

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Solid performance from AJ. Fought well behind the jab and then when he turned up the aggression he looked very dangerous. I think his jab and handspeed might have improved too.


Maybe it's just me but he seemed kind of like a much more aggresive Wladamir Klitschko with the way he fought. He was smart and didn't rush, but when he felt Pulev was hurt, he went after him hard.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338524828748410883


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I do think Callum should have lost to Ryder who is a similar size to Canelo but outside of that fight he usually looks good, and the guy is absolutely huge in comparison. Plus he might have some fire in him considering Canelo beat his brother a few years back. Its a risky fight and Canelo deserves plenty of credit for taking it. 

The size difference is absolutety preposterous lol....


----------



## Klitschko

Anyone else watch Mark Hunt get beat in a boxing ring earlier today?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Anyone else watch Mark Hunt get beat in a boxing ring earlier today?


Saw highlights. Looked like his (lack of) conditioning was the main factor.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I do think Callum should have lost to Ryder who is a similar size to Canelo but outside of that fight he usually looks good, and the guy is absolutely huge in comparison. Plus he might have some fire in him considering Canelo beat his brother a few years back. Its a risky fight and Canelo deserves plenty of credit for taking it.
> 
> The size difference is absolutety preposterous lol....


 How about skill difference? Similar, or should canelo have no problem boxing around him. Not seen much of Callum...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> How about skill difference? Similar, or should canelo have no problem boxing around him. Not seen much of Callum...


Pure skills wise Canelo is much better but its skill + size in Callums case. Hes one of the best super MWs plus hes 6'3. Hes got significantly more of a height/reach advantage here than Kovalev did while also being 30 and in his prime. Its a good test for sure. I think Canelos body work will get the job done though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just remembered they have a common opponent too - Rocky Fielding. Both dealt with him pretty easily. Canelo in 3 and Callum took him out in the first.


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey guys! Saddenning news! The legendary Mexican Boxing and Lucha narrator, Doctor Alfonso Morales, passes away at 71. Cause of death: kidney failure. The notice was confirmed by his nephew, Leonardo Riaño.

Surely, somebody remember him from boxing fights such like Wilfredo Benitez VS Carlos Palomino for the WBC Welterweight Title or from AAA and CMLL lucha broadcastings. 

No doubt. It will be a great year to memorate for whose left the mat of life. 

RIP Maestro. QUE BAAAARBAROOO!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Klitschko said:


> Anyone else watch Mark Hunt get beat in a boxing ring earlier today?


Mark Hunt shouldn't get punched in the face anymore.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Akhmedov/Gongora from the GGG card is worth watching. Good fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Smith was gun shy and didnt use his jab very effectively but at the end of the day Canelo was just too good for him even with the size difference. Hes a special fighter. 


On another note, this stream of Makabu/Durodola for the WBC cruiser title from last night is great. Crazy crowd and the potato cam makes it look like it happened in 1993. Pretty exciting fight too. Starts at around 1hr 50 mins.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Jesus how is a guy that tall with that much of a reach advantage so weak?!? None of his punches seemed to affect Canelo at all, just kept coming forward almost daring him to punch him while slipping a few...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Jesus how is a guy that tall with that much of a reach advantage so weak?!? None of his punches seemed to affect Canelo at all, just kept coming forward almost daring him to punch him while slipping a few...


Theres rumours that Smith injured his arm early on, who knows though, theres always excuses. Callum can definitely punch but not GGG or Kovalev power. Canelos defence was very solid even when coming forward too. Compubox has Smith landing at a sub 20% connect rate.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its late enough to talk about best fights of the year now right?

I have Tank/LSC at the top, then Zepeda/Baranchyk, then Cuadras/Estrada 2, then Fury/Wilder 2. Not sure what would round out the top top 5 for me. Eggington/Cheeseman was fun but i'm sure there was something better and higher level that for some reason I just cant remember right now.


----------



## Dragonballfan

This would be a great fight, lets see if there's a rematch with Loma first though


----------



## famicommander

March 13:
Juan Francisco Estrada vs Roman "Chocolatito" Gonzalez II to unify the WBA (Super), WBC, The Ring Magazine, and lineal world super flyweight world championships.

The WBC has also announced that the winner must face Srisaket Sor Rungvisai in a mandatory defense.

A reminder of what happens when these three (and we'll throw in Carlos Cuadras too) fight each other:
November 17, 2012: Chocolatito def. Estrada, UD12
May 31, 2014: Cuadras def. Sor Rungvisai, TD8 (technical decision due to a cut)
March 18, 2017: Sor Rungvisai def. Chocolatito, MD12
September 10, 2016: Chocolatito def. Cuadras, UD12
September 9, 2017: Estrada def. Cuadras, UD12
September 9, 2017: Sor Rungvisai def. Chocolatito, KO4
February 24, 2018: Sor Rungvisai def. Estrada, MD12
April 26, 2019: Estrada def. Sor Rungvisai, UD12
October 23, 2020: Estrada def Cuadras, TKO11

Career records
Carlos Cuadras: 39-4-1-0, 27 KO
former WBC Super Flyweight Champion (6 successful defenses)

Juan Francisco Estrada: 44-3-0-0, 28 KO
Former WBA/WBO Flyweight Champion (5 successful defenses)
Current WBC/The Ring/Lineal Super Flyweight Champion (2 successful defenses)

Roman "Chocolatito" Gonzalez: 50-2-0-0, 41 KO
Former WBA Minimumweight Champion (3 successful defenses)
Former WBA Light Flyweight Champion (5 successful defenses)
Former WBC/The Ring/Lineal Flyweight Champion (4 successful defenses)
Former WBC Super Flyweight Champion
Reigning WBA Super Flyweight Champion (1 successful defense)

Srisaket Sor Rungvisai: 49-5-1-0, 42 KO
Former WBC/The Ring/Lineal Super Flyweight Champion (3 successful WBC defenses, 1 successful The Ring/Lineal defense)

So we're getting Estrada vs Gonzalez II and then next either Gonzalez vs Sor Rungvisai III or Estrada vs Sor Rungvisai III.

Hopefully Cuadras can get in there somewhere, or if not a shot at the IBF champion (Jerwin Ancajas) or the WBO champion (Kazuto Ioka).

Estrada, Gonzalez, Sor Rungvisai, and Cuadras is a rivalry worthy of the Four Kings: Hagler, Hearns, Duran, and Leonard.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

We got some PBC on Fox tonight guys


----------



## Dragonballfan

Poor Kirkland looks so trash now he NEEDS to retire can't take a punch anymore


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Picks for Garcia/Campbell? really not sure who to lean towards with this one.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ryan vs Tank or Lopez would be some of the biggest fights in boxing at this point


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Ryan vs Tank or Lopez would be some of the biggest fights in boxing at this point


Rumor is this fight is ready to go just need to pick a date... let's hope 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346482180831260673


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347428607795204096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347385746240409601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347451605608665088


----------



## Dragonballfan

Been a while guys, not much news lately hopefully things pick up








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352389843397951490


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Plant looking trash af out there, should have ended this fight a long time ago... Guess it's up to Benavidez or Charlo to face Canelo lol


----------



## Klitschko

Trevor Bryan beat Stiverne in surprisingly a good fight for WBA regular championship tonight, and it looks like WBN is no longer recognizing WBA as a sanctioning body.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Leon Spinks passed away. RIP.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Godammit Joe Smith/Vlasov is off. Fuck Covid!!!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Welp, there goes Josh Warrington’s unbeaten record! Could have easily been stopped in round 4, then gets sparked in the 9th. Never fight a Mexican, just asking for trouble... 😆


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rumor is Crawford vs Pacquiao is next??? Not too sure about this one but I'll be rooting for Pacman to take him out if true for him ducking so many people smh


----------



## famicommander

DeMarcus "Chop Chop" Corley gonna fight in BKFC:









Former WBO 140 pound champion of the world. Been in there with the likes of Floyd Mayweather, Miguel Cotto, Randall Bailey, Ruslan Provodnikov, Marcos Madiana, and many other champions.

Now 46 years old, Corley has become a gatekeeper and was last seen in 2019 being stopped by undefeated prospect Custio Clayton way above his normal weight class.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Also I heard Tyson vs Holyfield is signed does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## overthehill

I heard Pac may be fighting Terence Crawford but the fight has been delayed due to $$$ issues. Frankly, I wonder why Pac is still fighting considering all the money he has made and the terrible beating he took at the hands of Marquez. To this day I still cringe at the thought of that solid right which sent him off to Dream Land.


----------



## famicommander

overthehill said:


> I heard Pac may be fighting Terence Crawford but the fight has been delayed due to $$$ issues. Frankly, I wonder why Pac is still fighting considering all the money he has made and the terrible beating he took at the hands of Marquez. To this day I still cringe at the thought of that solid right which sent him off to Dream Land.


That punch was beautiful.

Marquez beat Pac three times previously and ended up with 2 losses and a draw on the scorecards to show for it. The only way he was going to get the W was to knock Manny out and that's what he did.

Manny paid for those robberies though, by getting robbed himself against Jeff Horn and Tim Bradley.


----------



## overthehill

famicommander said:


> Marquez beat Pac three times previously and ended up with 2 losses and a draw on the scorecards to show for it. The only way he was going to get the W was to knock Manny out and that's what he did.




I thought Marquez won at least one of those fights, all of which were great ones. JMM is now 47 and looks as if he can step into that ring as he has kept himself in remarkable shape.


----------



## famicommander

overthehill said:


> I thought Marquez won at least one of those fights, all of which were great ones. JMM is now 47 and looks as if he can step into that ring as he has kept himself in remarkable shape.


Nah. All three were straight up robberies. If it were anybody but Pacquiao on the other side, JuanMa gets 3 Ws. They were great fights but you score them round by round, and Marquez won probably 28 of 36 rounds in those three fights. Even the fight were Marquez hit the deck three times, he still dominated almost every other round.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Shawn Porter Turns Down $2 Million To Fight Terence Crawford

And of course he does, sounds like he's ducking Crawford now no counteroffer or anything
















Ugh go away already broner smh


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Quite interested in the Wallin/Breazele fight on the Broner undercard. I have a feeling Breazele sparks Wallin out.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Streamable Video

Knocked into the shadow realm hot dang lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That KO was downright scary. Berchelt looked in a bad, bad way for a few minutes after.

Lol @ Avanesyan/Kelly also, British fighters just cant catch a break recently.

I see I was wrong about Wallin/Breazele too, this is why I dont bet, my predictions suck.


----------



## famicommander

Big win for Valdez. 

Broner got handed a gift. He straight up lost that fight to Santiago.

British fighters deserve to get knocked out until their corrupt judges and referees are ousted. There is no excuse for those Kiko Martinez scorecards from last week and those idiots nearly got Warrington killed sending him out there out on his feet. The UK is the most corrupt place in the world right now for boxing. You're more likely to get fair scorecards at a Don King promoted show in Atlantic City for crying out loud.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I see I was wrong about Wallin/Breazele too, this is why I dont bet, my predictions suck.


Breazele looked so trash, damn Wallin was boxing circles around him before he gassed lol

Broner fight was utter garbage i shut it off no reason that match should not have been the main event just name recognition i suppose smh


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365004499840999428
Muhahaha good to see Top Rank getting WAY outbid lmao, get rekt Arum


----------



## Dragonballfan

Totally forgot this fight is Saturday... Oh well


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cakewalk for Canelo lets get on with the big fights...







This fight ended up being fun after I thought Forrest was DONE early


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was as easy as it gets for Canelo. At least hes being very active recently though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Btw, that Hemi Ahio/Julius Long fight on the Parker/Fa undercard was hilarious and well worth a watch. Long was backed against the ropes talking shit and making faces while being used as a punching bag most of the time, then at one point he dropped Hemi with a counter, then ultimately got absolutely timbered (remember hes like 7ft too).

I'm still not sure if it was terrible or awesome.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366542589877358597
PPV for this shite? Yuck....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365274179063414785
The plot thickens between Top Rank and Teo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366542589877358597
> PPV for this shite? Yuck....


And to think they've been planning that fight for ages like its some big deal. Its an okay throwaway fight I guess for the Mexican HW connection, but its not PPV worthy at all.

Wish they'd just make Wilder/Ruiz, it'd make sense for both at this point.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367228547920580608


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Estrada/Chocolatito 2 this weekend!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Estrada/Chocolatito 2 this weekend!


Dang I totally forgot about this fight lol, excited for it though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368993622260060167


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## overthehill

^ blonde looks better and is better attired


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370893999293132800

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMX_evblIgK/



Sad day in boxing guys RIP Hagler


----------



## Rankles75

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370893999293132800
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMX_evblIgK/
> 
> Sad day in boxing guys RIP Hagler


One of the all time greats. That first round against Hearns is still one of the best rounds in boxing history.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

One of the absolute greatest ever to do it and my number one favorite boxer of all times. RIP.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Estrada/Chocolatito was every bit as good as expected. Close fight, definitely could have made a case for Chocolatito taking it. So Estrada/Rungvisai rematch coming and you'd think/hope Estrada/Chocolatito 3 too. 

And of course, RIP Marvelous. Legitimately a top 5 p4p talent in the history of the sport.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371204264236883972


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371204264236883972


Hottest fight ever? granted thats probably not a huge achievement lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hottest fight ever? granted thats probably not a huge achievement lol.


 For real lol Idk how good bridges is though let's see...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371473152476336130
FINALLY it's gonna happen guys!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372756950962774023

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372986135480270861

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373013259574382592


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ortiz/Hooker was a crazy fight.

Okolie put on a very good performance against Glowacki too. Havent seen the Beterbiev fight yet, but I know the other guy lasted longer than anyone would have expected.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374127884000976900
Well, he's probably fucked now we'll see...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Seeing Ricky Hattons son making his pro debut makes me feel old as shit.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Cheeseman and Metcalf are having an absolute war on the Whyte/Pov undercard.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think Povetkin might have been at the vodka before he got in there.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376966679746375681
FINALLY CRAWFORD IS DOING SOMETHING GUYS!!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375589816985808902


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376966679746375681
> FINALLY CRAWFORD IS DOING SOMETHING GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375589816985808902


Good news on both fronts.

Bud really needs a high profile PPV fight to push him to that next level of stardom.


----------



## Dragonballfan

YOOOO!!! THIS LOOKS PROMISING LETS GOOOO


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> YOOOO!!! THIS LOOKS PROMISING LETS GOOOO


About damn time!!

There was a good VR boxing game not that long ago tbf, Creed Rise To Glory I think it was? VR makes me feel hungover as shit within like 30 minutes though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Frampton is retiring. Good career overall but its probably the right call.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

time goes fast. Frampton/Santa Cruz series was fun and it has been more than 4 years now.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I never heard about this, still learning new things about the sport everyday


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> I never heard about this, still learning new things about the sport everyday


So much weird shit happened in HW boxing in the 90s. This, the Tyson and Golota bites, Golota starting riots, the paraglider incident at Holyfield/Bowe. Golota/Tyson was a weird one too but that was 2000 iirc. 

McCall had a hell of a chin. Him upsetting Lewis lead to Bruno being in the right place at the right time to win a title finally. Growing up in the UK back then that was huge.


----------



## Dragonballfan

This fight was actually pretty good, she proved she isn't just a pretty face and will actually scrap...


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381072691231289346
JESUS!!! This KO deserves its own post


----------



## Dragonballfan

SAVE US BEN FROM THIS CLOWN


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Here for Ben. Always been a fan of the guy and have a feeling he will tool the dork. He is not representing boxing, MMA nor even wrestling. He representing real people against bullshit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Bruh thus thriller ppv is fucking trash.

One fight then an hour of half assed performances. The fights are terrible so far and every celebrity is just drunk and high rambling. 

If I had paid for this I'd be pissed.

Now a slap fight????


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I cant believe i'm up at 6am on a Sunday morning watching this shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I cant believe i'm up at 6am on a Sunday morning watching this shit.


The commentary is fucking horrible I turned it off just listening to music lol

Everyone is high and sounds stupid as fuck.

Atleast its finally real fighters.


----------



## Dragonballfan

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The commentary is fucking horrible I turned it off just listening to music lol
> 
> Everyone is high and sounds stupid as fuck.
> 
> Atleast its finally real fighters.


Bruh the only reason to watch is for the crazy ass commentary, but OSCAR takes the cake he's either coked up or high AF lmao

U S S A BAYBAY!!!!


EDIT: I hope you guys saw the PBC event on FOX too though


----------



## Klitschko

This whole Thriller bullshit is an embaresment to boxing. Props to the boxers for trying, but fuck everyone else.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Klitschko said:


> This whole Thriller bullshit is am embaresment to boxing. Props to the boxers for trying, but fuck everyone else.


That last fight that guy should never be paid to box again 1000% pussy move


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oh boy that was a really bad event, at least the Tyson PPV was a decent one how did they fall this far smh


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh boy that was a really bad event, at least the Tyson PPV was a decent one how did they fall this far smh


Just terrible all around even the biebs couldn't save it LMFAO


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The worst part about all of that for me was the Commentators. All 50 of them were just terrible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The worst part about all of that for me was the Commentators. All 50 of them were just terrible.


I'm a big pothead........but that was fucking cringey.

Every 5csecs was hey are you still high? Weed is so cool......lmao I'm not watching another one of these drawn out shitshows.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> This whole Thriller bullshit is an embaresment to boxing. Props to the boxers for trying, but fuck everyone else.





MrMeeseeks said:


> That last fight that guy should never be paid to box again 1000% pussy move





Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The worst part about all of that for me was the Commentators. All 50 of them were just terrible.





$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm a big pothead........but that was fucking cringey.
> 
> Every 5csecs was hey are you still high? Weed is so cool......lmao I'm not watching another one of these drawn out shitshows.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383685867131129863
HIGHLIGHTS FROM LAST NIGHT lmao 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383685867131129863
> HIGHLIGHTS FROM LAST NIGHT lmao 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


More like lowlights

I enjoyed the last ppv but this was a MASSIVE step backward. Just completely unwatchable......


Way too much music I guarantee most of the audience didn't buy this shit to watch justin bieber or any if these fools perform half hour sets goddamn I literally changed the channel until there were more fights. 

Commentary was fucking atrocious like not even so bad it was good.....was so bad you wanted to mute the tv.

Only like 2 fights were even very entertaining.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

All these freak show boxing PPVs are getting a bit much now. I initially defended it a few years back when it was KSI/Logan, I didnt think it would snowball and keep on going for this long.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385281486278955012

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384932234529021952


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fight coming up next week


Also...








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386491163343933440
Sigh.... Here we go again....


----------



## Adapting

Floyd is gonna beat this dudes ass.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Sounds like Tyson vs Holyfield is off guys...

Behold now we are getting Tyson vs. Lennox Lewis


----------



## Dizzie

Adapting said:


> Floyd is gonna beat this dudes ass.





Dragonballfan said:


> Sounds like Tyson vs Holyfield is off guys...
> 
> Behold now we are getting Tyson vs. Lennox Lewis


Christ, boxing is really going through a rough patch


----------



## Dragonballfan

Dizzie said:


> Christ, boxing is really going through a rough patch


Yup... LOL


----------



## Klitschko

Andy Ruiz is sucking in that gut so hard. I don't think he took a single breath during that weigh in.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ruiz needs to make a statement against Arreola. Parker with Chisora too.


----------



## Klitschko

Also I'm betting that Chisora knock out Parker. Parker does horrible against swarmers. He got bullied by Whyte. Same thing will happen here.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Klitschko

Good fight between Chisora and Parker.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Good fight between Ruiz and Arreola, I had Ruiz winning but of course scorecards are way too wide wtf


----------



## Klitschko

That shot from Arreola was legit in the early half. Good fight. Ruiz looked good.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Havent had chance to watch the Ruiz/Arreola card yet. But Chisora/Parker looked very close to me on my initial watch, havent seen the punch stats though. I think it retroactively made Usyks at the time underwhelming performance vs Del Boy seem a little better.


----------



## Dragonballfan

You guys think Saunders has any chance against Canelo Saturday?


----------



## Klitschko

Usually I bet on the underdog just to make it exciting, but he has zero chance of beating Canelo.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dont think BJS has much for Canelo tbh. It'll be interesting to see if it goes the distance though. I think Canelo stops him around 8-9.

Also, this Verdejo situation is fucked up.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Some spicy news coming out but i doubt it will amount to anything


----------



## Klitschko

Just selling the fight in my opinion. Trying to get some more eyes on it.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390342583663140865


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390343714778714119


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lmao, quit early seriously 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dragonballfan

Welp sounds like he might have a fractured orbital bone from this uppercut late in the fight... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391247755037745156
jesus who can stop this version of Canelo now?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

70k+ in attendance. That was wild. 

BJS had some good moments in there but the power difference was obvious throughout. Just a shame he didnt go out on his shield in the end. 

Wonder if we get Canelo/Plant next.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> 70k+ in attendance. That was wild.
> 
> BJS had some good moments in there but the power difference was obvious throughout. Just a shame he didnt go out on his shield in the end.
> 
> Wonder if we get Canelo/Plant next.


That has to be next surely now that Canelo has 3/4ths of the belts... Maybe on the Mexican Independence day weekend date?







This game is looking better and better everytime they come out with news


----------



## Klitschko

Good fight between Canelo and Saunders. The score cards apparently came out for the 8 rounds that it lasted and I laughed my ass off when all 3 judges had Canelo winning the fight. I personally thought Saunders was winning until round 8 happened.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391967433775267840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391940649327501312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392509744233975815


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> This game is looking better and better everytime they come out with news


The roster is crazy. Dunno how they managed to get so many big names.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Welp looks like we have to wait even longer now for Fury/Joshua fucking Wilder and arum screwing things up. Does anyone really want to see a 3rd fight over a unification bout?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394391439723929600


----------



## Klitschko

I wouldn't mind seeing Wilder/Fury 3. I'm not even mad at Wilder actually here. I'm pissed at Fury. Made all these promises and nothing. He should have just gotten the Wilder rematch out of the way and moved on to Joshua. Fury is the one promising shit and talking out of his ass here in my opinion.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395090728150257665


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Starting to think this fight is going the way of Lennox/Bowe.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Is crawford ever gonna fight again? Jeeze in the time it's taken him to do absolutely anything Canelo will have fought like 6x lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Meanwhile.... SOMEONE ACTUALLY GETTING FIGHTS DONE HERE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395842435448668164


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Meanwhile.... SOMEONE ACTUALLY GETTING FIGHTS DONE HERE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395842435448668164


To think the talk was usually about Crawford fighting Pac. Once again Bud not getting the fights he needs to raise his profile.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> To think the talk was usually about Crawford fighting Pac. Once again Bud not getting the fights he needs to raise his profile.


Bud has got to be the worst PFP fighter I've seen, he's done literally nothing since the Postal fight and yet people keep rating him so high, they can't even get a fight done with him and Porter smh


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396386210701053959
A good scrap yesterday that was overshadowed by all this Fury trash and the Pacquiao news...


Also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396278040003448837


----------



## Klitschko

You ever notice how badly Kenny Bayless sucks?


----------



## Rankles75

Klitschko said:


> You ever notice how badly Kenny Bayless sucks?


He’s coming in for a well deserved ton of shit for his handling of that fight, particularly the second knockdown.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Taylor is building up an impressive resume - Ramirez, Prograis, Postol and Baranchyk all within the last 3 years.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> You ever notice how badly Kenny Bayless sucks?





Rankles75 said:


> He’s coming in for a well deserved ton of shit for his handling of that fight, particularly the second knockdown.





Lesnar Turtle said:


> Taylor is building up an impressive resume - Ramirez, Prograis, Postol and Baranchyk all within the last 3 years.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396294097946570759


----------



## Dragonballfan

BIG NEWS for this boxing game!!! Canelo is on the roster damn!!!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> BIG NEWS for this boxing game!!! Canelo is on the roster damn!!!


Lol how the fuck are they managing this?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol how the fuck are they managing this?


Maybe some of these fighters will be DLC and they'll earn a small percentage???? IDK more likely it's been 10 years since a major boxing game maybe they are happy to be included


----------



## Dragonballfan

Also tonight we got Haney vs Linares and Donaire fighting as well


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Grandpa Nonito is the man.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Yikes Haney was exposed hard last night lol, hugging like crazy the last two rounds after getting rocked lol



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Grandpa Nonito is the man.


Right crazy he's still going strong


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400589831286235136


----------



## Klitschko

Well that turned out to be a joke like we all expected.


----------



## El Grappleador

Your thoughts on Mayweather V Paul: Epic or Bulls***? Canelo says the Second one. Logan is provoking him. I don't guess the Mexican accepts.


----------



## Wridacule

Decades of fixed fights, home cooked judging, slime ball promoters, boxers cherry picking opponents only to hailed as the greatest.... finally boxing is being seen in the right light and as the joke that it's been forever. Their biggest star is a youtuber..


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bruh that shit was fixed af, no way Mayweather wouldn't be able to take him out after 8 unless they wanted Paul looking strong for more buys next fight smh


Also...


Anthony Joshua's world heavyweight title fight against Oleksandr Usyk set to be staged at Tottenham

Finally some real news


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I dont even wanna dedicate any brain space to these freakshow fights anymore. Its all about Spence/Pac, AJ/Usyk, Fury/Wilder 3, Charlo/Castano, Rigo/Casimero etc etc.


----------



## Dragonballfan

E3 Footage of this game!!! Looking pretty sharp, gonna be a HUGE roster it looks like too


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404910520633892870


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404910520633892870


Haha it was already a pretty weird conference even before that, then it went to a new level of WTF.


----------



## Oiky

Madness haha


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405579602194571268

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404892601392766999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404045942316220418


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404915366724182017


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406473084194869250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406364451234844673
Damn!!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406471010811977734
Unbelieveable lmao between this and Chavez Sr. Looking at Canelo like he wished he was his son it's a bad week to be Chavez Jr. lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lomachenko with the absolute domination tonight!!!! Nakatani didn't stand a chance

Hopefully we actually get Teo/Loma II soon maybe december?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Loma looked sharp.

The Tank fight was pretty wild as well.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Loma looked sharp.
> 
> The Tank fight was pretty wild as well.








Loma Highlights


----------



## Mr Charismatic

The legend Joe Yabuki laughs at current boxing


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417502049089069059

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417499479805153280
AJ actually the only heavyweight getting shit done, so through with that Wilder/Fury crap



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417232961959825410


----------



## Klitschko

Can't even blame Wilder on this one. At this point it just feels like Fury is making excuse after excuse. No idea why when he wrecked Wilder last time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Can't even blame Wilder on this one. At this point it just feels like Fury is making excuse after excuse. No idea why when he wrecked Wilder last time.


One of these times hes gonna get his head taken off. Its an inevitability when you keep facing a lethal puncher like Wilder. I think this third fight would have been the one.


----------



## Klitschko

Anyone catch the Joyce/Takam fight? Went about as well as we all expected I think.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Klitschko said:


> Anyone catch the Joyce/Takam fight? Went about as well as we all expected I think.


Joyce is fun to watch imo because hes just such an anomaly. He looks like a clumsy uncoordinated oaf fighting underwater, gets cracked tons, but the way he shrugs everything off and keeps on coming with those slow (but high volume) punches just breaks people down as the fight goes on. 

Hes a very high risk/low reward fight for the bigger names in the division.


----------



## Rankles75

Hard to take a guy seriously when he comes out dressed as a cheap knock off Juggernaut (or a giant red penis?)...


----------



## Oiky

JJ is an awkward nights work for anybody and could potentially beat all but the top 2 imo,I can't see a situation where he beats fury but as much as Joshua would be the favourite I can see jj dragging Joshua into deep waters & possibly drowning him 

Boxing and it's politics are an absolute nightmare atm though


----------



## Klitschko

Oiky said:


> JJ is an awkward nights work for anybody and could potentially beat all but the top 2 imo,I can't see a situation where he beats fury but as much as Joshua would be the favourite I can see jj dragging Joshua into deep waters & possibly drowning him
> 
> Boxing and it's politics are an absolute nightmare atm though


I could see Wilder beating him as well to be honest. Joe just stands there with that concrete head of his and absorbs shots. I dont think he could sit there and take Wilders shots round after round. Eventually he would get caught by a big one.


----------



## Oiky

Klitschko said:


> I could see Wilder beating him as well to be honest. Joe just stands there with that concrete head of his and absorbs shots. I dont think he could sit there and take Wilders shots round after round. Eventually he would get caught by a big one.


Yes however much wilder lacks in fundamentals and basics,throws shots from funny angles and lunges you cannot count out a fighter who hits as hard as he does - and who holds the same power in rd12 as in rd1 - I don't rate wilder personally but his ko power makes him a live dog in any fight 

Wilder is rather gangly and uncouth though,I feel if jj kept at any sort of range he may well get chinned,but if he could stick his head on wilders chest and keep the pressure on I reckon he could do him 

Fun fight


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422373715417968641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422720730911985665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422703645523595276


----------



## overthehill

Controversy at the fight's end as referee was accused of ending the fight prematurely. But it was only too clear that Takam did not have any defense and would have taken an array of punches which he would not be able to stop unless it was with his jaw. On that basis, I agree that it was a good stoppage.


----------



## Klitschko

Should be a good day of fights today. Wardley/Webb and Babic/Bennett got my attention.


----------



## Oiky

Nothing pretty at all about babic-bennett 

It's fun,it's entertaining but both are KOs waiting to happen,no technical prowess at all from either man,it's entertaining but awful at the same time haha


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

This Bennett guy is showing a lot of heart but I worry for his health taking this much punishment and not going down. Hes been caught clean and hard so many times.


----------



## Oiky

Yeah credit to him,tough lad,but he needed way more than 7weeks to train for that 

He said babics team asked to fight him with relatively no time at all to train twice,then they asked him with 7weeks and he was happy with that but he didn't seem 100% there 

What's everyone make of johnny Fisher? I really like Fisher as a person comes across very well,boxing wise very very raw,age is on his side at 22,I like mark tibbs as a trainer aswell so he's in good hands,but I don't see big things so far in the sport for him although I hope i am proved wrong 

Wardley webb on the way now


----------



## Oiky

Embarassing defence there from Nick webb,no clue where to hold his hands,just folded when something came back 

And he stuck it on wardley for a bit,not good signs there for wardley as he climbs up the levels,a win is a win but nick webb looked a rank amateur there the way he had his hands up,no level change,no shifting his feet to change the angle and get out of the corner,no head movement,just stood stick still and froze


----------



## Klitschko

Review of a couple of fights from today. I only saw the ones I was interested in. 

Ebanie Bridges vs Bec Connolly

I wanted to watch this because I like Ebanie, and she's hot. I like her personality and fighting style. She's like a mini Babic. She did a good job here. Connolly was an OK opponent, but was just there to get run over. We knew it and she knew it. Glad it was a KO though. 

Alen Babic vs Mark Bennett

Fight of the year in my opinion. This was a war. Babic is my favorite fighter currently. Very entertaining. The guy also looks identical to me and is from the same country as me so yea points there too lol. Very physical fight and I got scared for Babic a few times. I wanted to add in that he's very good at listening to his coach. During the later rounds his coach was screaming at him what to do, and he did everything he was told. I do agree with Whyte though post fight that Babic needs to add extra 5 kilos of muscle to hit opponents even harder and to be a real threat at heavyweight.

Fabio Wardley vs Nick Webb

I actually had money on Webb winning here and he started well, but then the moment Wardley started hitting him back, he turned back into someone that never picked up a pair of boxing gloves. His arms were just up in the air and he didn't even try to block. Post fight in one interview, they asked Babic if he still wanted to fight Webb and he said no, that Webb's career was finished after tonight. I have to agree here.


----------



## Stormbringer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424264687122800646


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424837459666427905
YIKES!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424531388355817477

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424881575343267876


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425174600137203720


----------



## Oiky

Well,I've seen worse step-in fights than Pac-Ugas but boxing so far in 2021 is a hard sell... 

Whilst there is a genuine eye injury,one I wish spence a speedy recovery for,he had an accident didn't he 

I wonder if his team could have seen something like this happening 

At least it's vergil Ortiz fight week! Really interested in his career at the moment,rate him


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425545496039469070
Another fight bites the dust smh


----------



## Klitschko

Oiky said:


> Well,I've seen worse step-in fights than Pac-Ugas but boxing so far in 2021 is a hard sell...
> 
> Whilst there is a genuine eye injury,one I wish spence a speedy recovery for,he had an accident didn't he
> 
> I wonder if his team could have seen something like this happening
> 
> At least it's vergil Ortiz fight week! Really interested in his career at the moment,rate him


Yea its been a bad year for boxing. Covid, injuries and guys just avoiding each other and fighting lesser talent non stop.


----------



## Oiky

Klitschko said:


> Yea its been a bad year for boxing. Covid, injuries and guys just avoiding each other and fighting lesser talent non stop.


Just not good at all mate 

Not to mention all the hype these ridiculous youtubers are getting,unbelievable stuff


----------



## Klitschko

Oiky said:


> Just not good at all mate
> 
> Not to mention all the hype these ridiculous youtubers are getting,unbelievable stuff


You tubers, retired fighters, UFC fighters with 0 boxing experience. All of them are making bank while the world champions are fighting once a year, refusing to fight other top talent and choosing to fight lesser talent. Guys ducking each other. COVID ruining fights, and guys just faking covid as well. Fucking pathetic man.

Literally my personal only bright spot so far this year has been Alen Babic. Yea the guy has an obvious level, but he's a fun character and out there putting on fun fights. I like heavyweight boxing, and Fury has not fought for a year and a half now, while AJ fights once a year as well. Ughhhhh.


----------



## Oiky

Klitschko said:


> You tubers, retired fighters, UFC fighters with 0 boxing experience. All of them are making bank while the world champions are fighting once a year, refusing to fight other top talent and choosing to fight lesser talent. Guys ducking each other. COVID ruining fights, and guys just faking covid as well. Fucking pathetic man.
> 
> Literally my personal only bright spot so far this year has been Alen Babic. Yea the guy has an obvious level, but he's a fun character and out there putting on fun fights. I like heavyweight boxing, and Fury has not fought for a year and a half now, while AJ fights once a year as well. Ughhhhh.


100% mate it's a complete shitshow 

Indeed babic has a level but he is 100% fun to watch

Other than that the sports in total disarray


----------



## Oiky

Hopey price fighting tomorrow night🥊💪

Very good boxer, looking forward to how his career comes on


----------



## Oiky

Great showing from Buatsi 

Hopey Price future world champion


----------



## Oiky

Pac-Ugas will be shown on Sky Sports from 2am


----------



## Dragonballfan

How far did Rigo walk in his fight

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say this fight was bad lol


----------



## Oiky

Rigo is so talented but just so so negative 

If you're primarily going to be a defensive fighter you should at least compliment every defensive move with an offensive one like floyd did,

Most boxing fans respect technical & subtle boxing,avoiding shots,but out right negativity is just plain boring,that and quitting on his tool is not a good look for Rigo


----------



## Oiky

We have a fight 

Canelo vs Plant is on,took enough time!


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428407297076649984


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428856516589785090
Have you guys heard any more news on this or is it just nonsense?


----------



## Rankles75

Well, that’s Manny done then.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Such a wasted opportunity for Spence or Bud to boost their profiles.


----------



## Oiky

Indeed,the best fights not happening in boxing is destroying it


----------



## Klitschko

Looks like Daniel Dubois will be fighting Trevor Bryan for the regular championship. Easy win for DDD.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Seen that earlier, any time that dumb fuck, Jake Paul, is getting made to look even more like a clown is a good day.


----------



## Klitschko

Catalanotto said:


> Seen that earlier, any time that dumb fuck, Jake Paul, is getting made to look even more like a clown is a good day.


Unfortunately, Jake most likely isn't the one that's going to look like a clown tonight. I think pretty much everyone is betting that he will knock Woodley out. I still can't believe Jake Paul is one of the biggest draws in boxing currently. Ughhhh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That’s the sad part, he’s having a successful “career”. I just want people to knock him the fuck on his ass, make his teeth fall out. I just really hate that guy lol


----------



## Klitschko

Yea I think we all do. The dude is a prick. A smart prick though. He won't lose against anyone that isn't a true boxer. I think people buy into the hype of UFC fighters but don't realize the differences in the two sports. Boxing is a lot easier to learn then MMA in my opinion. In a street fight or MMA fight Woodley would kill him, but in straight up boxing fight he won't. When Paul losses eventually, this whole bs charade will be over. That is why he is carefully picking these guys and they are not there to really win. They are there for one last giant paycheck.


----------



## La Parka

Paul by KO* in the second*


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> Yea I think we all do. The dude is a prick. A smart prick though. He won't lose against anyone that isn't a true boxer. I think people buy into the hype of UFC fighters but don't realize the differences in the two sports. Boxing is a lot easier to learn then MMA in my opinion. In a street fight or MMA fight Woodley would kill him, but in straight up boxing fight he won't. When Paul losses eventually, this whole bs charade will be over. That is why he is carefully picking these guys and they are not there to really win. They are there for one last giant paycheck.


Well unless your Chavez Jr and you can't even beat Anderson Silva in a boxing match lmao


----------



## Klitschko

Well that turned out to be much better then expected. Jake Paul earned a lot of respect for that fight from me. I only cared about 3 fights and wanted to go through them real quick.

Tommy Fury - this is the guy that called out Jake Paul next. He's pretty pathetic to be honest. Fighting the worst of the worst and still can't even get a knock down. Horrible performance. Horrible first impression for US fans. Paul might actually take this fight because it would be extremely easy for him. Would be super easy for him to put a guy who has a few boxing fights on his record.

Daniel Dubios - good performance. The dude is a beast. This is what they should have done with him orignally. Build the guy up slowly. I hear he's supposed to be fighting Trevor Bryan for the regular world championship next.

Paul vs Woodley - great fight actually. Paul surprised me a lot. He has a lot of things to work on, but not bad at all. Especially for someone at his level. Woodley did great. I think that one punch should have counted as a knock down because the ropes were the onky thing stopping Paul from falling. I also agree that the one judge sucked actually. Woodley really did only win 1 to 2 rounds at best.

Finally, God damn that one curvy ring girl looked good.


----------



## RamPaige

Nothing spectacular about any of the Paul's. Non-boxers beating other non-boxers in terrible boxing bouts isn't impressive. MMA and Boxing are too completely different sports, and Boxing is a lot tougher than MMA. MMA fighters are also notorious for having little to know boxing skills. I'm not seeing the appeal of paying to watch these goofs box.


----------



## Oiky

Fucking joke isn't even worth talking about. However,let me be an idiot and contradict myself and talk about it from the very brief "highlights" of this shit I watched

For me it seems like our beloved wrestling any time this Paul gets into a ring,a total fucking work! Woodley didn't even seem remotely like he was trying to win as it's likely a work,yeah that right hand? Didn't follow up on it,absolute joke,Paul was gassed and like Cormier says when a fighter is gassed you show him the door

Anyone who thinks in a legitimate boxing match with a legitimate fighter Paul wouldlnt get his clock cleaned is suffering from absurd levels of delusion

I respect Paul for having the heart to train and jump in there,as I respect anyone who will put the gloves on and have a go,but all in all,that being said,it's a fix for me.... then you've got people saying Pauls a millionaire he can pay to train and spar at the best gyms blah blah,so what?! A legitimate fighter who is actually not paid to work would starch him

Any talk of Paul being a genuine fighter in my opinion is fucking bull shit,each to their own though

Bisping said gimme a couple beers and il get in there,Bisping would smash Paul all over the place ,must be hard being a proper fighting man watching a great sport reduced to a cheap work

I respect everyone's opinion on it and none of us our right or wrong it's all subjective but to me none of the Paul's have the ability or time on their side to do anything meaningful in a sport they are making a mockery of,there's plenty of fighters who would absolutely annihilate them ,pauls footwork and leaving his chin out to dry is a nightmare for someone who isn't just there to make a few quid,proper fight and he gets put right on his back


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Warrington/Lara 2 at Headingley should be pretty wild.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Boxer Tommy Fury Says He'll Fight Jake Paul and KO Him in 3 Minutes


Tommy Fury is sick of Jake Paul using his name for cred in the boxing world ... he's ready to take on the YouTube star, and says he'll make short work of it.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Klitschko

Catalanotto said:


> Boxer Tommy Fury Says He'll Fight Jake Paul and KO Him in 3 Minutes
> 
> 
> Tommy Fury is sick of Jake Paul using his name for cred in the boxing world ... he's ready to take on the YouTube star, and says he'll make short work of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Tommy is such a joke. He's literally the one who is begging to fight Jake Paul because he knows it's a big payday and he is getting some attention. He only has a little attention because of his last name. They literally booked him on that card against a guy who was not a boxer, was a foot smaller and he still couldn't knock him out. I don't like Paul, but if they fought, he would beat Fury, easilly.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434223620062998528


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435394253094596611
WTF? LOL Triller straight killing boxing 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435995731857395716

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435749040247947267


----------



## Rankles75

Another great night for boxing…


----------



## Oiky

Fucking shameful,Holyfield had no business near a boxing ring - didnt even watch any of it,just read the results

Cant believe people actually watch this shit

Its been a bad bad couple of weeks for boxing with all thats gone on

Roll on Joshua-Usyk💪🥊


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just got round to watching this, one of the best fights of the year imo.






Eggington seems to always be in wars.


----------



## burzlata66

I'm really looking forward to September 25 to watch the big fight


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438238300238721032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438182005842141193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438173367174107147


----------



## Oiky

Whyte-Wallin isnt a bad bout 

We've been served up some really shit bouts latelt,I can deal with Whyte-Wallin, its not the best bout but not the worst


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Terrible year for boxing so far but its still salvageable. AJ/Usyk, Fury/Wilder 3, Canelo/Plant, Bud/Porter all within the space of two months.


----------



## Klitschko

I read that Chisora/Parker 2 has also been announced for December. I think it was announced by ESPN. I'm thinking Parker wins again, but in a lot better showing this time.


----------



## Oiky

Parker Chisora 2,not sure.. i mean it has the potential to be better,but does anyone really want to see that again?

I suppose it cant be any worse than the first bout,its also going to be on the same night as the extremely uncompetitive taylor-catterall


----------



## Klitschko

So I'm a big Alen Babic fan. We look identical. He's from the same country I'm from and I just love his personality and how he fights. It just got announced he's fighting Lucas Browne on the Whyte card October 30th. Now I know that Lucas Brown is old and should retire, and Babic will TKO him in a round or two tops, but I'm still proud of my boy. Browne will be the biggest name he has fought so far and on paper has a good record of 29-3 I believe. So even though the fight is super easy and we all know the result, I'm just happy Babic is going up the ladder with his opponents in his young career. Browne is still a decent name, and a former world champion officially (even though the regular title shouldn't even count).


----------



## King Kong Brody

Klitschko said:


> So I'm a big Alen Babic fan. We look identical. He's from the same country I'm from and I just love his personality and how he fights. It just got announced he's fighting Lucas Browne on the Whyte card October 30th. Now I know that Lucas Brown is old and should retire, and Babic will TKO him in a round or two tops, but I'm still proud of my boy. Browne will be the biggest name he has fought so far and on paper has a good record of 29-3 I believe. So even though the fight is super easy and we all know the result, I'm just happy Babic is going up the ladder with his opponents in his young career. Browne is still a decent name, and a former world champion officially (even though the regular title shouldn't even count).


I like Babic too, he's too light hitting to have real success against the top dogs at heavyweight though. He doesn't weigh in that far above the cruiser limit, I sometimes wonder if he shouldn't try trimming down to that division where'd he be more impactful


----------



## Klitschko

King Kong Brody said:


> I like Babic too, he's too light hitting to have real success against the top dogs at heavyweight though. He doesn't weigh in that far above the cruiser limit, I sometimes wonder if he shouldn't try trimming down to that division where'd he be more impactful


I think he doesn't want to go down because heavyweight brings in more money and is a bigger platform compared to cruiserweight. Even his manager Whyte said that he should gain another 10 pounds of muscle or so to be a real heavyweight and to hit harder. Babic is the same height as Chisora and him at 220 pounds with that style wouldn't be bad. He still has a limit though. And anyone at the higher level could beat him pretty easilly. Especially after he gets gassed after the first 5 or 6 rounds max.

The fight against Browne should be interesting while it lasts though. Browne is an easy target but he does have a lot of power still and Babic will come straight for him. Browne is the biggest puncher he has faced yet. 99.9 percent sure Babic will win within a round or two, but I'm interested in how he can take a punch from a guy that does have some real power in his right hand. If Browne even gets to land it though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Babic has an obvious ceiling, but win or lose he is must watch.


----------



## Oiky

Babic and browne... wow, what a joke 

Canelo and plant just had a better scrap than that


----------



## Dragonballfan

Oiky said:


> Canelo and plant just had a better scrap than that







Judging by how quick Canelo was to counter this slap from Plant this will be easy work for him lol


----------



## Klitschko

Canello made him look like a fool here. Pushed him. Evaded his smack, and slapped him back first. Ended any thoughts from anyone that Plant might win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Plant getting outboxed before the fight even starts.


----------



## Oiky

Bad do for Plant there,actually feel a bit sorry for him 😂Canelo pushed him like he weighed as much as a feather, then slipped his shot (to be fair plant threw an embarassingly slow shot that made him look more silly than anything) and then he caught some canelo hands and got cut


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Between this and the UFC it looks like i'm pulling an all nighter.


----------



## Klitschko

I like Usyk and this is a big fight, but I'm really trying to see how anyone can give him a chance here. Joshua is just too much of a tank in every area. Taller, longer reach, heavier, stronger, more powerful, better fighting on the inside, more powerful KO punches. I know people are saying Usyk might win UD or so, but Joshua even has the judges on his side there.


----------



## Rankles75

Disgusting decision in the Hatton fight. Actually wouldn’t be surprised if AJ loses tonight. I’ve never been completely convinced by him, much as I’d like for him to win tonight and go on to batter Fury.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Usyk is an ATG, the guy took AJ to school.


----------



## Rankles75

Yeah, not shocked. AJ’s all hype, and the fact that a clown like Fury is the top dog in the division shows how bad HW boxing is.


----------



## Shaun_27

1. Fury
2. Usyk
3. Everyone else


----------



## Oiky

Usyk masterclass 

Laughable people thinking AJ could beat Fury


----------



## Boldgerg

Joshua absolutely has to get away and move on from Rob McCracken. The tactics tonight were absolutely laughable. He clearly went into camp and sent him out with the goal to try to outbox a vastly and clearly superior technical boxer. He's tried to turn Joshua into something he's not and in doing so has taken away the things that got Joshua to where he is in the first place.

Joshua is a destroyer. A big, powerful unit who fights a very aggressive style, bullies people physically, hurts them and gets the job done early. That's what he's built for and that's what he's best at. McCracken seems to have purposely tried to move away from that the past two or three years and it's made him a far worse, less effective fighter, not a better one.

Fighters used to be scared of Joshua because they knew he was a big, nasty, hurtful cunt who wanted to take your head off your shoulders. What did Usyk have to be scared of tonight when Joshua walks out at 17 stone 2 and goes out there and tries to box with him? It's mental. Usyk is a small heavyweight, take advantage of that, don't go out there and fight his fight for fuck sake. Derek fucking Chisora caused Usyk problems because he used his strength and size and tried to bully him, with some success, because Usyk isn't physically a natural heavyweight.

If he wants those belts back he needs to bring back the old Joshua. Fuck McCracken off, don't try and "box" the boxer, come in heavy, come in strong, come in aggressive, impose yourself physically and go out there to smash Usyk's head in. He may still lose, but he'll have a far better hope than moronically trying to box with arguably the best technical boxer on the planet.

Stop surrounding yourself with yes men who are going to massage your ego and tell you you're the best at everything and that you're an elite tier technical boxer who can outbox anyone, and set you up for failures like tonight in doing so, and get someone in who's actually going to be honest and get you back to doing what you do best and make the most of the talents and attributes you do have.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Guess we'll never get Wilder vs AJ or Fury vs AJ they'll keep ducking each other until the end of time now. Maybe Wilder/Fury will be delayed yet again due to Covid smh


----------



## Boldgerg

Dragonballfan said:


> Guess we'll never get Wilder vs AJ or Fury vs AJ they'll keep ducking each other until the end of time now. Maybe Wilder/Fury will be delayed yet again due to Covid smh


Deontay Fraudster will retire after Fury absolutely batters him again.

I'd actually quite like to see Wilder win despite the fact I think he's a huge fraud and a completely unlikeable cock head, but at this point I am so sick of Fury's constant bullshit, arrogance and his fucking irritating fan boys that I'd enjoy seeing Wilder take him out.

Won't happen though. Fury will take him apart again and Wilder will retire.


----------



## Klitschko

Holy shit, I was not expecting that at all. Congratulations to Usky. 

AJ needs to go back to what got him here. Like what @Boldgerg said. Stop trying to be great value brand Wladimir Klitschko and go back to bullying and destroying mother fuckers in there.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441904408565010436


----------



## RamPaige

Welp, so much for that fight with Tyson Fury. Personally, I was never excited about that potential match up because Tyson would have easily out boxed AJ and most likely would have knocked him out. I don't even think AJ can beat Wilder, AJ is too scared to actually fight. Ruiz would have beat him in the rematch had he been in better shape and the ring wasn't made big enough for AJ run. AJ is just another hype job.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## MrFlash

Delighted that AJ got his cocky ass beat. Fuck him, i hope the same happens if/when he gets a rematch.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> Guess we'll never get Wilder vs AJ or Fury vs AJ they'll keep ducking each other until the end of time now. Maybe Wilder/Fury will be delayed yet again due to Covid smh


Theres still a decent chance those fights happen, but they wont be anywhere near as big now. The right time for AJ/Wilder was the space between Wilder/Ortiz 1 and Fury/Wilder 1 imo, thats when both were at their most credible and the hype was at its peak. The sweet spot for AJ/Fury was between Fury/Wilder 1 and AJ losing to Ruiz. 

Typical boxing though, always shooting itself in the foot.



Boldgerg said:


> Deontay Fraudster will retire after Fury absolutely batters him again.
> 
> I'd actually quite like to see Wilder win despite the fact I think he's a huge fraud and a completely unlikeable cock head, but at this point I am so sick of Fury's constant bullshit, arrogance and his fucking irritating fan boys that I'd enjoy seeing Wilder take him out.
> 
> Won't happen though. Fury will take him apart again and Wilder will retire.


I know it goes against all logic but I just cant shake the feeling that Wilder is going to knock Fury out this time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443063035627651078
Man watching Pacman was such a pleasure he will be missed in the ring but yeah right time to hang em up


----------



## Klitschko

That press conference between Wilder and Fury was hilarious. I think Wilder may KO him this time, but Fury wrecked him there lol.


----------



## Oiky

tyson to show wilder what time it is once again!


----------



## Klitschko

Weigh in Fury 277. Wilder 238. Why in the flying fuck would you show up even heavier than before if you're at your best around 215 or so. This guy will just get tired even faster now. I like Wilder but come on brother.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> Weigh in Fury 277. Wilder 238. Why in the flying fuck would you show up even heavier than before if you're at your best around 215 or so. This guy will just get tired even faster now. I like Wilder but come on brother.


I mean coming in light didn't help much, I think coming in a tad heavier and trying to overpower Fury with those KO blows is his only chance to win this


----------



## Klitschko

Dragonballfan said:


> I mean coming in light didn't help much, I think coming in a tad heavier and trying to overpower Fury with those KO blows is his only chance to win this


I see what you mean, but he performed better against Fury in their first fight when he was 210 compared to 230 in the second one. Plus he is still 40 pounds lighter than Fury. I always thought his best chance to win the third fight would have been learning how to Box on the back foot and catch Fury with a big KO coming in to bully him. Who knows though. Maybe he really does have a plan that ends up working.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Klitschko said:


> I see what you mean, but he performed better against Fury in their first fight when he was 210 compared to 230 in the second one. Plus he is still 40 pounds lighter than Fury. I always thought his best chance to win the third fight would have been learning how to Box on the back foot and catch Fury with a big KO coming in to bully him. Who knows though. Maybe he really does have a plan that ends up working.


But remember Fury came in much heavier in the 2nd fight to negate his big blows, so Wilder needs to pull a Marquez and pin all his hopes on that Knockout punch lol


----------



## Cooper09

Wilder to win via TKO.


----------



## Rankles75

Wilder won’t last 6 rounds.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Shaun_27

Good morning all. Early start but should be worth it, guaranteed excitement with these pair.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Man after a way too long delay finally we are about to start boxing


----------



## Dragonballfan

Crazy fight, Fury's Defense was awful this fight made Wilder look much better than last fight, but in the end too much for Wilder


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bummed that Wilder lost. Things were more exciting going forward if Deontay and Fury were 1-1 rather than one guy clearly establishing himself as better but at least it was a great fight and Wilder put in a good performance.

Hell of a fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So there goes my gut feeling about Wilder landing a Hail Mary and winning.....

Wilder has taken potential life changing beatings in these last two fights.


----------



## deadcool

Easily the fight of the year. I'm impressed with bother fighters.

Fury really got amazing cardio for a guy that big. Wilder knocked Fury down twice but the better man won. I was bummed that Wilder lost, because had he won, and another match happened, this match would have set the box office on fire. 

This is just one of those rare fights where in my eyes, they both won as they both made history tonight.


----------



## Oiky

Shut up with the excuses Wilder,you were not injured so stop making a laugh of yourself,

Wilder is simply not the better man,not in fight 1, fight 2 or fight 3,and he would never be the better man,Tyson has his number 

Lets congratulate Wilder for his moments hes had,but thats all they were,moments,Tysons recovered every single time,

Great fight,fair play to both men,especially the better man Tyson Fury,Wilder is a fool though,wouldlnt even accept Fury coming to his corner for a few words after the fight,where Fury only wanted to congratulate him,sore loser 

Wilder redeemed himself as well after Fury smashed him to bits last Feb,but because of his unhealthy obsession with Fury instead of moving on with his career hes now been knocked cold again, if you talk as much utter shit as Wilder you have to be able to back it to the fullest 

Deontay "full of excuses" Wilder


----------



## Cooper09

Wilder could go on and make a lot of money fighting Joshua - and knock him out in the process. It's still a big fight for the UK audience. 

Fury to beat Whyte then unify with Uysk. He is the greatest Heavyweight since Lennox Lewis.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## ShadowCounter

Oiky said:


> Shut up with the excuses Wilder,you were not injured so stop making a laugh of yourself,
> 
> Wilder is simply not the better man,not in fight 1, fight 2 or fight 3,and he would never be the better man,Tyson has his number
> 
> Lets congratulate Wilder for his moments hes had,but thats all they were,moments,Tysons recovered every single time,
> 
> Great fight,fair play to both men,especially the better man Tyson Fury,Wilder is a fool though,wouldlnt even accept Fury coming to his corner for a few words after the fight,where Fury only wanted to congratulate him,sore loser
> 
> Wilder redeemed himself as well after Fury smashed him to bits last Feb,but because of his unhealthy obsession with Fury instead of moving on with his career hes now been knocked cold again, if you talk as much utter shit as Wilder you have to be able to back it to the fullest
> 
> Deontay "full of excuses" Wilder


So this. Wilder looked like he had the heart of a lion during that fight then blows it cause his ego can't stand he lost. For the third time btw. That first fight was a robbery. Wilder just looks like a whiny bitch now. Sad ending to what could have been a love fest for the guy. Shattered egos are a motherfucker.


----------



## AliFrazier100

That was a great fight. Wilder got knocked down early but then knocked Fury down twice. Fury eventually had the fight pretty much in hand, but Wilder got enough big punches in here and there to look like he still had a chance. 

Wilder showed a lot of heart.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Klitschko

Looks like Babic/Browne won't happen at the Whyte/Wallin card. Browne pulled out. So instead Babic will fight Eric Molina. I think its a great fight for him actually and a good step up.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelo vs. Plant Undercard

Good lord this undercard is shit lol, guess they wasted all their money on Canelo smh


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

Lomachenko-Commey Confirmed For December 11 At Madison Square Garden


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454664939088535552


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455971766199742466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455296142686707719


----------



## Dragonballfan

Canelo KO Plant

Damn New Undisputed King!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## famicommander

Kiko Martinez, a 35 year old fighter with 10 losses on his record, knocking out Kid Galahad and letting him know it was a cherry pick gone wrong. Martinez was the lowest ranked fighter that Galahad was allowed to defend his title against.

Martinez had been a world champion before, but that was over seven years ago in a lower weight class. Galahad was trying to pad his resume by picking on a grizzled vet well past his prime, but he messed around and got slept.

But some RESPECK on the old man's name.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Time for Benavitez vs Canelo, after that fight yesterday and after Nelo gets his well deserved break


----------



## Klitschko

That would be a good fight. Personally, I want Canelo vs Beterbiev at 175 sometime next year.


----------



## famicommander

Benavidez hasn't earned a Canelo fight. Benavidez has one good win in 25 fights.

Hopefully Canelo moves up to 175 to fight Artur Beterbiev or Dmitry Bivol. I think those are the only two guys out there that could beat him right now. GGG is too old, even though he already beat him twice and got robbed, and I don't think GGG is willing to leave 160 this late in his career.


----------



## famicommander

Another big upset, right before the Kid Galahad shellacking by Kiko Martinez.

Unheralded American Alycia Baumgardner beat undefeated WBC/IBO champion Terri Harper

















Doing that Zab Judah dance.

Really excellent job by the ref stopping this one.


----------



## Klitschko

Looks like Canelo is moving to cruiserweight next to fight for one of the belts. Apparently it's been approved already lol. What the fuck hahaha.


----------



## famicommander

Klitschko said:


> Looks like Canelo is moving to cruiserweight next to fight for one of the belts. Apparently it's been approved already lol. What the fuck hahaha.


If he wins he'll be a five division champion. The only men to do so, in chronological order, are:
1. Hitman Tommy Hearns
2. Sugar Ray Leonard
3. Oscar De La Hoya
4. Floyd Mayweather, Jr
5. Manny Pacquiao

That's it. Canelo is trying to put himself on a six man list with Hearns, Leonard, DLH, Floyd, and Manny.

What this fight also does is it forces the guys at 168 and 175 to fight each other instead of trying to wait Canelo out. Benavidez himself said that he was confident of getting the Canelo fight soon because the man was simply going to run out of super middleweights to beat.

Well, now maybe Benavidez will face another legitimate contender instead of a no-hoper. How about Caleb Plant? Jermall Charlo? John Ryder, David Morrell, Carlos Gongorra? Somebody with a pulse?

And how about Bivol vs Beterbiev at 175? The winner of that fight would be an attractive target for Canelo because they'd have the WBA, WBC, IBF, Ring Magazine, and Lineal titles. Canelo has had the Ring and Lineal titles at 154, 160, and now 168 and those titles mean more to hardcore boxing enthusiasts than any of the alphabet soup belts. And that would also leave Canelo with just the WBO belt to track down to become undisputed in a second weight division, which has only been done by Evander Holyfield in the 3+ belt era.


----------



## Klitschko

famicommander said:


> If he wins he'll be a five division champion. The only men to do so, in chronological order, are:
> 1. Hitman Tommy Hearns
> 2. Sugar Ray Leonard
> 3. Oscar De La Hoya
> 4. Floyd Mayweather, Jr
> 5. Manny Pacquiao
> 
> That's it. Canelo is trying to put himself on a six man list with Hearns, Leonard, DLH, Floyd, and Manny.
> 
> What this fight also does is it forces the guys at 168 and 175 to fight each other instead of trying to wait Canelo out. Benavidez himself said that he was confident of getting the Canelo fight soon because the man was simply going to run out of super middleweights to beat.
> 
> Well, now maybe Benavidez will face another legitimate contender instead of a no-hoper. How about Caleb Plant? Jermall Charlo? John Ryder, David Morrell, Carlos Gongorra? Somebody with a pulse?
> 
> And how about Bivol vs Beterbiev at 175? The winner of that fight would be an attractive target for Canelo because they'd have the WBA, WBC, IBF, Ring Magazine, and Lineal titles. Canelo has had the Ring and Lineal titles at 154, 160, and now 168 and those titles mean more to hardcore boxing enthusiasts than any of the alphabet soup belts. And that would also leave Canelo with just the WBO belt to track down to become undisputed in a second weight division, which has only been done by Evander Holyfield in the 3+ belt era.


I fully agree with this. Hopefully now, these guys can start fighting each other instead of waiting for a Canelo payday and fighting bums once a year to pad their records. Especially now that they see he has many many options. It will also make it harder for guys to negotiate for a fight with him. He's not the A side anymore. He's the only side at this point.


----------



## famicommander

Another bum down against Andrade.

Sad that he's been fighting this long and still has ZERO quality opponents. 31 fights, 34 years old, 0 world champions faced in the ring.

The guy Andrade keeps calling out, Canelo, has fought 21 world champions and is fighting another one next.

Andrade is so stupid he doesn't realize that Canelo himself had to beat 10 world champions including 2 hall of famers before he landed the megafights against Floyd and GGG.

Andrade wants to go right from life and death wars against bums like Martirosyan (who knocked Andrade down, and later got mutilated in 2 rounds by GGG), Culcay, Sulecki, and Williams to the P4P kings.

Sorry, bumblaster, but it doesn't work that way. I hope one of his bum of the month opponents beats him before he gets the chance to cash out in a megafight. It would serve him right for conducting his career in such a cowardly manner so far. And Chris Mannix and the rest of those DAZN clowns act like he's a freaking hybrid of prime Floyd, Hagler, Hearns, Leonard, and Sweet Pea.


----------



## Klitschko

It's the power of that Canelo payday that's driving all these guys to call him out again and again.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Porter should provide crawford's biggest test in a while, I feel this fight will be close but I think Crawford edges it out in the end


----------



## Dragonballfan

6 rounds so far got Porter winning, 4-2 at least. Could be 5-1 a few close rounds


----------



## Dragonballfan

Idk about that stoppage but Porter was clearly beaten mentally there, beating the ring with his fists. Probably had no answers once Crawford moved up a gear. Yet he didn't seem to be too hurt, this will be debated for a while that's for sure


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Idk about that stoppage but Porter was clearly beaten mentally there, beating the ring with his fists. Probably had no answers once Crawford moved up a gear. Yet he didn't seem to be too hurt, this will be debated for a while that's for sure












Porter had trouble getting up. And, if you watch him walking around after the fight was waved off, his legs were still jello like 35 full seconds later. It looked like a soft stoppage in real time but after seeing it again, I think Kenny Porter did the right thing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I'm all for stopping fights when people are done or look to be getting slept soon but I really did not like the condescending way Kenny was talking about stopping the fight, if you think he's outmatched at the end there, fine that's a perfect excuse. But to say some shit like he wasn't prepared or anything is truly idiotic when your fighter was winning over half the rounds, no idea what he was thinking


----------



## famicommander

Kenny wanted to change the narrative away from his son getting knocked out to himself. That's all that post-fight talk was. Now everyone's talking about Kenny's stupid comments rather than Shawn losing the biggest fight of his life (again).


----------



## Dragonballfan

Teo lopez looks in trouble here, Kambosos came to fight


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn HUGE upset!!! They actually gave Kambosos the win 

And yes he deserved it Teo was nowhere to be found first few rounds, and was outboxed most of this fight

Couldn't stop the right hand all night, Dad's advice was useless too lol


----------



## famicommander

Fulton vs Figueroa was a great unification fight. I scored it 114-114 but I was fine with Fulton winning; also would have been fine if Figuroa edged it. Two of the scorecards came back 116-112 Fulton which I thought were too wide regardless, but again, I was fine with Fulton winning. I'd watch a rematch.

Teofimo got whooped. We've been sleeping on Kambosos. His last three fights, least recent to most:
W vs Mickey Bey, American former IBF world lightweight champion, in the US
W vs Lee Selby, British former IBF world featherweight champion, in the UK
W vs Teofimo Lopez, American reigning WBA/WBO/IBF/Ring/Lineal world lightweight champion, in the US

Road warrior. Hopefully he gets Haney next to crown a true undisputed champion, and we never hear about another "WBC Franchise" or "WBA Regular" belt again. We know one thing: Kambosos certainly has a better chin than Haney.

Finally, Triller put on another one of its gong show events tonight. This was modified boxing:
-smaller gloves with the fingers free, but still rounded like boxing gloves
-only punches legal; includes the standard boxing punches (hooks, jabs, crosses, uppercuts, overhands) as well as backfists, hammerfists, and superman punches you more commonly see in MMA or Muay Thai
-Triangular ring
-2 minute rounds
-Punching in the clinch is legal; if there is no activity in the clinch or if one fighter grabs with both hands at once, it's broken up

For the undercard mostly the MMA fighters won, but it was all low tier fights. 

The main event had Kubrat Pulev, an active heavyweight contender, against Frank Mir.

If you recall, Mir fought former cruiserweight boxing champion Steve Cunningham earlier this year. Cunningham was a last minute replacement, took the fight on short notice, had been retired for four years, and was outweighed by 70+ pounds by Mir. Cunningham walked into the ring off his couch and still won that fight 6-0, and to my eyes it looked like he was actively trying to carry Mir to the final bell and could've stopped him if he chose to.

So there's absolutely no excuse for sanctioning Mir to fight Pulev, who just recently challenged for the unified heavyweight championship and had a full training camp to prepare for this fight.

And, obviously, this is what happened about a minute into the fight:

















First off, that ref should be immediately banned from all combat sports events forever. Pulev cared more for Frank's well being than the ref did here, thankfully. 

And everyone involved with setting up and sanctioning this should be ashamed of themselves. This isn't Anderson Silva vs a JCC Jr who missed weight by 5 pounds and clearly didn't train. This is an active heavyweight who took this extremely seriously.


----------



## Oiky

Get up there George Kambosos Jr,happy for him i am! 

Lopez might be a great boxer but hes a complete div,an insecure boy who cant take his loss like a man and a professional, he also seems very impressionable & childish 

What a fool his ol man is too 

War kambosos!


----------



## famicommander

Respect to Fulton for not cherry-picking his way to the top.

Brandon Figueroa was the 10th undefeated opponent that Fulton had faced in 20 career fights. His previous 5 opponents were 100-2-3 going into their respective fights with Fulton, and both those losses were from former WBO world champion Paulus Ambunda's record.

Fulton is also 3-0 against world champion opposition, beating the aforementioned former champ Ambunda and then beating reigning WBO champion Angelo Leo and reigning WBC champion Figueroa in back to back fights.

Figueroa apparently is moving up in weight rather than taking the rematch Fulton offered him in the ring, so hopefully Fulton can get WBA/IBF champion Murodjon Akmadaliev next for undisputed. Danny Roman also deserves another title shot as he lost a razor thin fight to Akmadaliev himself.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465093151769731073
Total clown shit by Teo smdh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465017654415032331


----------



## Dragonballfan

Nearly forgot this fight is coming up


----------



## famicommander

Tank fighting another soft touch, who is a late replacement for another soft touch.

Hopefully he gets beat and then goes to jail for his hit and run that sent 4 people to the hospital.


----------



## famicommander

Cruz will be just the third opponent of Gervonta's career that has been ranked in the top 10 of the division he fought them in at the time of the fight.

Davis vs top 10 opponents (TBRB rankings)

W TKO 7 vs #7 Jose Pedraza
W TKO 11 vs #9 Mario Barrios

Cruz will be the third top 10 opponent at #6. Santa Cruz was unranked due to inactivity at the time they fought.

Zero top 5 opponents.

Davis vs legitimate former/current/future world titlists:
W TKO 3 vs Cristobal Cruz (0-4-1 in his previous 5 coming in; held the IBF featherweight title 5 years prior)
W TKO 7 vs Jose Pedraza (reigning IBF super featherweight champion)
W TKO 1 vs Hugo Ruiz (held WBC super bantamweight title 3 years prior)
W TKO 12 vs Yuriorkis Gamboa (former unified featherweight champion)
W KO 6 vs Leo Santa Cruz (four division titlist; reigning WBA (Super) super featherweight champion)

So whether you're looking at ranked contenders or belt holders, either way, you can count Tank's quality opponents on one hand. Pretty sad for a 27 year old going into his 26th fight.

Mostly he fought aged former champions well above their best weights, way after their primes.


----------



## famicommander

Devin Haney beat JoJo Diaz, but he got rocked badly multiple times against a much smaller fighter who wasn't even a huge puncher at featherweight.

Haney is a highlight reel KO waiting to happen. No punch resistance, fights with his mouth wide open, prone to lapses in concentration. 

Kambosos isn't a big puncher but he's way, way bigger and more active than Diaz. I think if Haney goes to Australia to fight him, he'll get stopped.


----------



## famicommander

Davis got a hometown decision tonight. I had it 114-114 and Davis was hurt badly several times.

First top-6 opponent he fights and he gets exposed.


----------



## famicommander

International Boxing Hall of Fame Class of 2022 has been announced. Because the last two ceremonies were canceled due to COVID, the classes from 2021 and 2020 will go in along with the newly announced inductees next summer. This will be most stacked induction ceremony of all time as a result.

Class of 2020:
Bernard Hopkins
Juan Manuel Marquez
Shane Mosley
Christy Martin
Lucia Rijker

Class of 2021:
Floyd Mayweather Jr
Wladimir Klitschko
Andre Ward
Laila Ali
Ann Wolfe

Class of 2022:
Roy Jones Jr
James Toney
Miguel Cotto
Holly Holm
Regina Hamlich

These are just the modern era fighters. There are also contributors, pioneers, and old-timers going in with them but these are the major names.

Well deserved across the board. These six women are the first modern era female fighters to be inducted.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Klitschko

Great KO, but that fight was boring as shit. Haven't seen that much clinching since the days of Wlad lol. Reminded me of when I was a beginner sparring at the gym and my go to combo was a rush forward 1, 2, hold.

In other news. Great fight between Parker and Chisora but those score cards were a disgrace. Parker barely won according to the judges even with 3 knockdowns scored. 

Also, my boy Alen Babic looked real bad in his fight. His stock dropped a bit after he was almost knocked out at the end of the second round.


----------



## famicommander

Chisora needs to retire. That fight was pretty sad to watch. Both guys gassed by the third round. Parker repeatedly hurt Chisora but was too gassed to finish him every time. Imagine if Wilder and Fury just lazily threw feather fists at each other instead of selling out to take the other guy's head off. In both fights all the fighters were gassed, but Fury and Wilder showed what champions do and Parker and Chisora showed what journeymen do.

Chisora is literally 0-12 against world level guys. His best wins are the likes of Malik Scott, Artur Szpilka, and David "the chinless wonder" Price.

Parker is a shell of what he once was, and he was pretty mediocre to begin with.


----------



## Klitschko

famicommander said:


> Chisora needs to retire. That fight was pretty sad to watch. Both guys gassed by the third round. Parker repeatedly hurt Chisora but was too gassed to finish him every time. Imagine if Wilder and Fury just lazily threw feather fists at each other instead of selling out to take the other guy's head off. In both fights all the fighters were gassed, but Fury and Wilder showed what champions do and Parker and Chisora showed what journeymen do.
> 
> Chisora is literally 0-12 against world level guys. His best wins are the likes of Malik Scott, Artur Szpilka, and David "the chinless wonder" Price.
> 
> Parker is a shell of what he once was, and he was pretty mediocre to begin with.


I wanted to reach through the screen and bitch slap Parker when he knocked Chisora down, and every single time he just let him just walk over to his corner without attacking and let him get settled into his defense.


----------



## famicommander

Klitschko said:


> I wanted to reach through the screen and bitch slap Parker when he knocked Chisora down, and every single time he just let him just walk over to his corner without attacking and let him get settled into his defense.


Parker has no dog in him. He didn't press the fight with Joshua at all. He was just happy to be there. We saw what happened when Ruiz and Usyk pressed Joshua, and even feather-fisted old man Pulev hurt him a couple times.

Personally, I thought Ruiz beat Parker in their original vacant title fight to begin with, which is how Parker ended up in that unification with Joshua. Parker got hometown cards, just like Chisora did in this recent fight. Disgusting how Parker would've lost without those knockdowns. The UK has quickly become a joke as far as road fighters getting decisions. You got a better chance against a Don King fighter at a Trump casino in the mid 90s.


----------



## Klitschko

famicommander said:


> Parker has no dog in him. He didn't press the fight with Joshua at all. He was just happy to be there. We saw what happened when Ruiz and Usyk pressed Joshua, and even feather-fisted old man Pulev hurt him a couple times.
> 
> Personally, I thought Ruiz beat Parker in their original vacant title fight to begin with, which is how Parker ended up in that unification with Joshua. Parker got hometown cards, just like Chisora did in this recent fight. Disgusting how Parker would've lost without those knockdowns. The UK has quickly become a joke as far as road fighters getting decisions. You got a better chance against a Don King fighter at a Trump casino in the mid 90s.


Yea I agree. At this point I think the UK has become worse than the U.S when it comes to corrupt judges, and even more corrupt commentators.


----------



## famicommander

Chocolatito vs Estrada III set for March 5, winner will take on the winner of Cuadras vs Sor Rungvisai II.

Any combination of these four is an automatic fight of the year contender.

I honestly hope they just continuously match up the winners of these fights vs the winners and the loser vs the losers. Keep doing it until they all retire, I don't even want to see them fight anyone else.

Every time it's a war. Knockdowns, cuts from punches, cuts from headbutts, controversial scorecards. All four guys represent the very best of the sport inside the ropes. Warriors. All four are showing up in shape, all four are throwing punches at every second of every round, all four have KO power, all four are coming straight forward refusing to give an inch.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473431395955576837

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472641386071613448


----------



## famicommander

Thurman and Santa Cruz taking tune-ups is not a PPV card. I get that they both need the tune-ups, but that's what basic cable and streaming are for. If Thurman doesn't blow out Barrios he just needs to retire.

Same for Luis Ortiz vs Charles Martin. Decent scrap, but that's got a weekend Fox timeslot written all over it, but they're trying to sell it for 40 bucks. No thanks.

Spence vs Ugas, now that's a PPV fight.

But if Spence is fighting Ugas, Porter is retired, Butaev is fighting Stanionis, Taylor is fighting Catteral, Thurman is fighting Barrios, Vergil Ortiz is fighting McKinson... who does that leave for Terence Crawford? Danny Garcia? Boots Ennis? I'm not sure I'd let Boots take that fight yet if I'm his handler. He needs a step-up fight in between.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rumors that Paul is fighting Chavez Jr next... God lord


----------



## Penta Club

Klitschko said:


> Yea I agree. At this point I think the UK has become worse than the U.S when it comes to corrupt judges, and even more corrupt commentators.


Been like this for years.

Boxing is really cool at times when it's fair and does what is in good sportsmanship .

Can't wait to see fury beat usyk, even though it's a tad longer ( I say that 😔) Kell brook v Amir Khan. It's going to be fun.

What boxing match are you looking forward to??


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477513419276308480
Ortiz vs Ruiz sounds like a decent scrap, would like to see this before one of them tries to challenge for a world title


----------



## famicommander

Ortiz looked really old. Still has vicious power and top level skills but his legs looked gone. Got dropped by two shots he normally wouldn't, looked unsteady on that lead right leg all night. He'll be 43 in a few months.

I think those two savage KOs Wilder put on him pretty much ended his run as a top level guy. He's still extremely dangerous but I feel like he's ripe for another KO loss soon.


----------



## Klitschko

I actually thought Martin would win this one, and he was winning the fight until that KO happened. Ortiz is old and easy pickings for any of the top guys, but he still has power. I'm guessing him vs Hrgovic next for the final eliminator?


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479144182379917312


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485062452102455298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485120455606476803


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486067349769768960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486033615540535298


----------



## famicommander

Classic Don King BS last night.

Makabu was set to defend his WBC cruiserweight title against Canelo, but was first ordered to make a mandatory defense against Mchunu.

The fight took place on a ridiculous Don King PPV (50 bucks to watch a bunch of mismatches in a high school gym) last night. Makabu, who is the house fighter promoted by King, got his ass whooped. Probably lost at least 8, if not 9, of the rounds clean. Ended up getting a split decision win.

Every single person in the world knows this is Don King's doing. Every single person in the world knows he wants a piece of a potential Canelo fight. Every single person in the world knows Don robbed Mchunu.

And yet King will continue getting to promote fights.
Those garbage judges, including Steve Weisfeld, will continue getting to judge fights.

There will be no consequences at all.


----------



## Oiky

Don King is as snakey as they come 

Eubank Jnr vs Williams fight week people🥊


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492275817010847745
YIKES!!!


----------



## famicommander

Another big fight in the UK, another road fighter getting absolutely robbed blind.

Danny Jacobs easily won 8 rounds today against John Ryder, arguably 9 or 10. Scorecards came back 7-5, 7-5, 5-7 SD win for Ryder.

I keep saying this, and it's true every time: NO name fighter should EVER agree to fight a UK fighter in the UK. Because there's no god damn way a road fighter is getting fair scorecards in the UK. You have a better chance of getting a fair scorecard fighting Canelo in Las Vegas, or fighting a Don King fighter for a WBA title in the early 1990s at a Trump Casino in New Jersey.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Another big fight in the UK, another road fighter getting absolutely robbed blind.
> 
> Danny Jacobs easily won 8 rounds today against John Ryder, arguably 9 or 10. Scorecards came back 7-5, 7-5, 5-7 SD win for Ryder.
> 
> I keep saying this, and it's true every time: NO name fighter should EVER agree to fight a UK fighter in the UK. Because there's no god damn way a road fighter is getting fair scorecards in the UK. You have a better chance of getting a fair scorecard fighting Canelo in Las Vegas, or fighting a Don King fighter for a WBA title in the early 1990s at a Trump Casino in New Jersey.


I was shocked that Usyk got the nod over AJ there.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I was shocked that Usyk got the nod over AJ there.


They had no choice, Usyk whooped his ass six ways from Sunday.

But yeah, I expected a robbery anyway.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Man the fighting mechanics look so much better.


----------



## Rankles75

Chuffed for Kell Brook. Been chasing Khan for years, and finally and decisively shut the little prick up.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Rankles75 said:


> Chuffed for Kell Brook. Been chasing Khan for years, and finally and decisively shut the little prick up.


Khan looked washed af, thankfully it looks like he's calling it a career before he gets seriously hurt


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Rankles75 said:


> Chuffed for Kell Brook. Been chasing Khan for years, and finally and decisively shut the little prick up.


Very satisfying.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

The post fight reaction from fans and journalists just proved one thing...although this fight was EVERYTHING for Brook it was just a final note in Khan's career, one which has outshone Brook by miles. There was more appreciation last night of Khan's career and his balls last night than Brook's own victory. Brook may end up being more bitter after this.


----------



## famicommander

Khan has more solid wins than Brook, but Brook's win over a prime, undefeated Porter trumps any win Khan picked up.

Khan vs world titlists:
W vs Gairy St Clair UD 12
W vs Andreas Kotelnik UD 12
W vs Paulie Malinaggi TKO 11
W vs Marcos Maidana UD 12
W vs Zab Judah KO 5
L vs Lamont Peterson SD 12
L vs Danny Garcia TKO 4
W vs Julio Diaz UD 12
W vs Luis Collazo UD 12
W vs Devon Alexander UD 12
W vs Chris Algieri UD 12
L vs Canelo Alvarez KO 6
L vs Terence Crawdford TKO 6
W vs Billy Dib TKO 4
L vs Kell Brook TKO 6

Most of the guys he beat were well past their prime like Zab and/or several weight classes above their title weight like Billy Dib. I'd say his best win against a prime opponent was Marcos Maidana. He also got outboxed straight up by Lamont Peterson, a good but not great fighter, and he got iced by a journeyman in one round (Briedis Prescott, who isn't listed because he never won a title).

Brook took a lot longer to get to the world level. Brook vs world titlists:
W vs Lovemore N'Dou UD 12
W vs Vyacheslav Senchenko TKO 4
W vs Shawn Porter MD 12
L vs Gennadiy Golovkin TKO 5
L vs Errol Spence Jr KO 11
L vs Terence Crawford TKO 4
W vs Amir Khan TKO 6

Far fewer world level opponents, but Brook only lost to the best of the best and taking a prime Shawn Porter's 0 is the best win listed in this post.


----------



## farhanc

Hello I though listening on the Radio the Brook wanted it more, Khan should like he lost his plan after round and had no idea what to do next. I think he reminds me of Michael Owen, as once his speed had gone he was not the same.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Khan has more solid wins than Brook, but Brook's win over a prime, undefeated Porter trumps any win Khan picked up.
> 
> Khan vs world titlists:
> W vs Gairy St Clair UD 12
> W vs Andreas Kotelnik UD 12
> W vs Paulie Malinaggi TKO 11
> W vs Marcos Maidana UD 12
> W vs Zab Judah KO 5
> L vs Lamont Peterson SD 12
> L vs Danny Garcia TKO 4
> W vs Julio Diaz UD 12
> W vs Luis Collazo UD 12
> W vs Devon Alexander UD 12
> W vs Chris Algieri UD 12
> L vs Canelo Alvarez KO 6
> L vs Terence Crawdford TKO 6
> W vs Billy Dib TKO 4
> L vs Kell Brook TKO 6
> 
> Most of the guys he beat were well past their prime like Zab and/or several weight classes above their title weight like Billy Dib. I'd say his best win against a prime opponent was Marcos Maidana. He also got outboxed straight up by Lamont Peterson, a good but not great fighter, and he got iced by a journeyman in one round (Briedis Prescott, who isn't listed because he never won a title).
> 
> Brook took a lot longer to get to the world level. Brook vs world titlists:
> W vs Lovemore N'Dou UD 12
> W vs Vyacheslav Senchenko TKO 4
> W vs Shawn Porter MD 12
> L vs Gennadiy Golovkin TKO 5
> L vs Errol Spence Jr KO 11
> L vs Terence Crawford TKO 4
> W vs Amir Khan TKO 6
> 
> Far fewer world level opponents, but Brook only lost to the best of the best and taking a prime Shawn Porter's 0 is the best win listed in this post.


Lame. Porter's claims to fame by the time he fought Brook was a KO of a washed up Malignaggi, the same guy Khan hammered more than half a decade earlier at Malignaggis best weight. 

And Lamont schooling Khan??? If anything it was a close fight, if not an outright win for Khan. Regardless of all the talk of mysterious men after the fight, most people thought Khan had won it and found the scoring odd. Are you the man in the white hat? 😆


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Lame. Porter's claims to fame by the time he fought Brook was a KO of a washed up Malignaggi, the same guy Khan hammered more than half a decade earlier at Malignaggis best weight.
> 
> And Lamont schooling Khan??? If anything it was a close fight, if not an outright win for Khan. Regardless of all the talk of mysterious men after the fight, most people thought Khan had won it and found the scoring odd. Are you the man in the white hat? 😆


Shawn Porter vs champions:
D vs Julio Diaz SD 12
W vs Julio Diaz UD 10
W vs Devon Alexander UD 12
W vs Paulie Malinaggi TKO 4
L vs Kell Brook MD 12
W vs Adrien Broner UD 12
L vs Keith Thurman UD 12
W vs Andre Berto TKO 9
W vs Danny Garcia UD 12
W vs Yordenis Ugas UD 12
L vs Errol Spence Jr UD 12
L vs Terence Crawford TKO 10

Porter would've knocked Khan out, prime for prime. Porter had a chin, a heart, and a nasty inside game all of which Khan lacked. Stupid to bring up triangle theories with Malinaggi considering what happened to both Khan and Porter when they each fought Danny Garcia. Khan got punched into the next universe, Porter beat him. Styles make fights.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## famicommander

Ngannou has absolutely no business in a boxing ring with Fury. That's a bigger mismatch than Floyd vs McGregor.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Shawn Porter vs champions:
> D vs Julio Diaz SD 12
> W vs Julio Diaz UD 10
> W vs Devon Alexander UD 12
> W vs Paulie Malinaggi TKO 4
> L vs Kell Brook MD 12
> W vs Adrien Broner UD 12
> L vs Keith Thurman UD 12
> W vs Andre Berto TKO 9
> W vs Danny Garcia UD 12
> W vs Yordenis Ugas UD 12
> L vs Errol Spence Jr UD 12
> L vs Terence Crawford TKO 10
> 
> Porter would've knocked Khan out, prime for prime. Porter had a chin, a heart, and a nasty inside game all of which Khan lacked. Stupid to bring up triangle theories with Malinaggi considering what happened to both Khan and Porter when they each fought Danny Garcia. Khan got punched into the next universe, Porter beat him. Styles make fights.


How many of those fights took place before fighting Brook? 

I'll tell you, Julio Diaz, Alexander and Malignaggi. 

Diaz hadn't fought for a world title since 2007...at LIGHTWEIGHT, 2 divisions lower than when he faced and gave Porter one of the fights of his life in a draw. Eventually Porter won the rematch but only after KHan had already beaten Diaz. Alexander was a decent win but once again, a full 12 rounds for Porter. The idea of Porter being mini Mike Tyson, which is what my post was about, is false as he never showed any earth shattering power except for one fight. 

I'm struggling to even understand the point you're making by showcasing Porter going 12 rounds 😆


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Ngannou has absolutely no business in a boxing ring with Fury. That's a bigger mismatch than Floyd vs McGregor.


Yeah but its the type of clown show Tyson Fury likes to put on.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> How many of those fights took place before fighting Brook?
> 
> I'll tell you, Julio Diaz, Alexander and Malignaggi.
> 
> Diaz hadn't fought for a world title since 2007...at LIGHTWEIGHT, 2 divisions lower than when he faced and gave Porter one of the fights of his life in a draw. Eventually Porter won the rematch but only after KHan had already beaten Diaz. Alexander was a decent win but once again, a full 12 rounds for Porter. The idea of Porter being mini Mike Tyson, which is what my post was about, is false as he never showed any earth shattering power except for one fight.
> 
> I'm struggling to even understand the point you're making by showcasing Porter going 12 rounds 😆


What happened after the Brook vs Porter fight matters too.

Porter proved himself to be an elite welterweight for the duration of his career. Every person that beat Porter in his career would've absolutely destroyed any version of Amir Khan. There is no version of Amir Khan that makes it 8 rounds with Errol Spence or Terence Crawford.

The best win Amir Khan ever had was Maidana, who himself was only 4-5 against world title competition. 

There's also no version of Shawn Porter that gets iced in one round by a journeyman bum like Prescott.

Porter had better wins, Khan had worse losses.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> What happened after the Brook vs Porter fight matters too.
> 
> Porter proved himself to be an elite welterweight for the duration of his career. Every person that beat Porter in his career would've absolutely destroyed any version of Amir Khan. There is no version of Amir Khan that makes it 8 rounds with Errol Spence or Terence Crawford.
> 
> The best win Amir Khan ever had was Maidana, who himself was only 4-5 against world title competition.
> 
> There's also no version of Shawn Porter that gets iced in one round by a journeyman bum like Prescott.
> 
> Porter had better wins, Khan had worse losses.


My premise is that Porter was hyped pre Brook and labeled "mini Mike Tyson"...that clearly is not true as he has one world level stoppage against a shot Malignaggi. 

That's it, I'm not saying who would win h2h etc. Khan has a great career and better wins than Brook and Porter. H2H he may have lost but thats not being discussed here.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> My premise is that Porter was hyped pre Brook and labeled "mini Mike Tyson"...that clearly is not true as he has one world level stoppage against a shot Malignaggi.
> 
> That's it, I'm not saying who would win h2h etc. Khan has a great career and better wins than Brook and Porter. H2H he may have lost but thats not being discussed here.


Khan does NOT have better wins. We literally covered all of his good wins, and his best came against a guy who was 4-5 at the world title level in Marcos Maidana.

Porter's win over Danny Garcia easily trumps everything on Khan's resume combined. And that's not even taking into account that Garcia punched Khan's soul entirely out of his body.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497257701373587463
These ppv prices are getting ridiculous lol

Also what do you think of this matchup?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497257701373587463
> These ppv prices are getting ridiculous lol
> 
> Also what do you think of this matchup?


After all the talk about PPV being dead and DAZN being the future..and this is what we get.

Other than that, yeah its a good fight. Would rather it was Beterbiev than Bivol though.


----------



## famicommander

Beterbiev is with Top Rank and is being set up to unify the WBC, WBA, WBO, and lineal titles with Joe Smith Jr, also Top Rank. 

DAZN had both Bivol and GGG so they lined up a two fight deal. As long as Canelo beats Bivol and GGG beats Murata, we'll get Canelo vs GGG III in September.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Does anyone even care about the trilogy? Its been so many years idk if GGG has enough to make it a fight anymore


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497255834291691526


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Does anyone even care about the trilogy? Its been so many years idk if GGG has enough to make it a fight anymore


Remember Pac vs Marquez.

Marquez got robbed three times. Then they fought for a final time when Pac was 32 and Marquez was 40, and Marquez knocked him out and left him face down on the canvas.

GGG got robbed twice and ducked for several years and when this third fight happens, he'll be 40 and Canelo will be 32.

Will GGG knock him out? Honestly, probably not. Even though he got robbed in the first two fights, he's probably too old now and he'll probably lose this one legitimately. But it would be poetic if he managed to somehow pull it off.

First Canelo dropped his WBC title to duck prime GGG
Then Canelo got handed a draw against an older GGG in a fight Golovkin clearly won
Then Canelo popped for PEDs and got the rematch delayed
Then Canelo got handed a win against a faded GGG in a fight Golovkin clearly won
Then Canelo ducked the trilogy for FOUR MORE YEARS until GGG was 40


----------



## famicommander

Whyte is easy work for Fury. At least Whyte will finally have to shut the hell up after this.


----------



## Erik.

Boxing is genuinely more rigged than pro wrestling.

Catteral robbed completely.


----------



## Rankles75

I see boxing is still just fine with being a corrupt cesspit. Absolutely disgraceful from the judges tonight, and the two that scored it for Taylor should never be allowed to work in the business again. Of course, nothing will be done about it because it never is.


----------



## famicommander

Another bogus decision from the UK.

The British Boxing Board of Control should be disbanded and nobody who can help it should EVER agree to be a b-side fighter in the UK.

It's a disgrace. As embarrassing as the various US commissions are, and there are some piss poor ones, the UK one has to be the worst in any first world country. I never want to hear the names Ian John Lewis, Howard Foster, Steve Gray, or Victor Loughlin again the rest of my life.


----------



## famicommander

Glad that fraud Ancajas finally lost. He won that belt six years ago and defended exclusively against unranked opposition while all the other belt holders in the division engaged in brutal war after brutal war against each other.

Hopefully Martinez is willing to step up and fight good opponents.

Sad to see Viktor Postol get stopped on his feet like that with 36 seconds left. He was intelligently defending himself and should've been allowed to finish the fight. This man is a former world champion who went the distance with Terence Crawford, Josh Taylor, and Jose Carlos Ramirez. And they spat on his legacy by gifting Russell a stoppage to keep his perfect KO streak going. Shameful stuff. Russell was going to win on the cards anyway, and deserved to. Postol wasn't hurt, he should've been allowed to finish the fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Taylor shat the bed spectacularly, but of course got the decision anyway. Disgraceful.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497257701373587463
> These ppv prices are getting ridiculous lol
> 
> Also what do you think of this matchup?


Bivol just isn't that good. Lanky and slow with not enough power. I also heard the weight would be 172lb, is that true? If there is no weight clause of any kind then props to Canelo but like the whole of Canelo's career post Mayweather, this is carefully orchestrated and controlled.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Remember Pac vs Marquez.
> 
> Marquez got robbed three times. Then they fought for a final time when Pac was 32 and Marquez was 40, and Marquez knocked him out and left him face down on the canvas.
> 
> GGG got robbed twice and ducked for several years and when this third fight happens, he'll be 40 and Canelo will be 32.
> 
> Will GGG knock him out? Honestly, probably not. Even though he got robbed in the first two fights, he's probably too old now and he'll probably lose this one legitimately. But it would be poetic if he managed to somehow pull it off.
> 
> First Canelo dropped his WBC title to duck prime GGG
> Then Canelo got handed a draw against an older GGG in a fight Golovkin clearly won
> Then Canelo popped for PEDs and got the rematch delayed
> Then Canelo got handed a win against a faded GGG in a fight Golovkin clearly won
> Then Canelo ducked the trilogy for FOUR MORE YEARS until GGG was 40


Marquez never got robbed three times lol what a joke! 

If anything it was Pac who got robbed in the first fight when one of the judges couldn't even count the number of KDs, Pac handled that like a man instead of whinging. Second fight was close but Pac again got a KD and that split the difference. This time the judges knew how to count. 

The 3rd fight is the only one in which JMM had an argument for scoring a win, and then the 4th fight JMM was roided to the gills. But what do you know boyo!


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Another bogus decision from the UK.
> 
> The British Boxing Board of Control should be disbanded and nobody who can help it should EVER agree to be a b-side fighter in the UK.
> 
> It's a disgrace. As embarrassing as the various US commissions are, and there are some piss poor ones, the UK one has to be the worst in any first world country. I never want to hear the names Ian John Lewis, Howard Foster, Steve Gray, or Victor Loughlin again the rest of my life.


ANother joke post by a joke poster! When was the last time this happened before the Taylor decision? It happens fAr more often in the US.


----------



## Rankles75

Not going to say whether it’s worse in the UK or in the States, but it happens a fuck of a lot over here.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> ANother joke post by a joke poster! When was the last time this happened before the Taylor decision? It happens fAr more often in the US.


Literally two weeks ago. John Ryder vs Danny Jacobs. Jacobs easily won 8, arguably 9 or 10 rounds, and ate a split decision loss. Cash vs Madviev on that same card, two of the judges gave Cash literally every single round he didn't get dropped in.

It happens nearly every time a B-side fighter goes to a decision in the UK.

It happened to Ryder himself against Callum Smith.

It happened to Kiko Martinez against both Zelfa Barrett and Josh Warrington.

In the Chisora vs Parker rematch a few weeks back, Parker won nearly every round but without the three (!) knockdowns he would've actually lost the fight on the cards.

Lewis Ritson vs former world champion Miguel Vazquez. This one was so bad Ritson literally raised Miguel's hand as the rightful winner and bowed out of the ring in shame. Vazquez also got robbed in an earlier fight against Davies.

Katie Taylor got her ass beaten by Persoon twice and got two wins.

Robberies happen everywhere in boxing, all the time. But they happen at an EXTREMELY high frequency in big fights in the UK. For every US robbery there's 3 in the UK, which is messed up since there are bigger fights in the US more frequently.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497828236390060032


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499845023872872450


----------



## famicommander

Another garbage opponent on PPV for Tank Davis.

Watch them try to throw two fossils on the card as the co-main. The ghost of Robert "The Ghost" Guerrero vs the ghost of Devon Alexander incoming.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500180819838746625
Oh fuck!!! Hopefully he's okay


----------



## famicommander

UK robbery watch update:
-There will be no British judges for the Whyte vs Fury title fight at the request of Fury's promoter Frank Warren, specifically because of the recent string of robberies in the UK.








Tyson Fury vs. Dillian Whyte Will Have Neutral Judges, Says Warren


Frank Warren, co-promoter of WBC heavyweight champion Tyson Fury, indicates that there won't be any British judges for the upcoming fight with Dillian Whyte.




www.boxingscene.com





-Also, the WBO objected to two of the judges from the Catterall robbery, the infamous Ian John Lewis and Victor Loughlin:








Taylor-Catterall: WBO Previously Objected BBBoC Appointment Of Judges Lewis And Loughlin


Amidst the ongoing investigation surrounding the widely criticized outcome in the Josh Taylor-Jack Catterall junior welterweight championship fight is the question of why two of the judges were there at all.




www.boxingscene.com





Their objections were ignored and both judges scored the fight for Taylor.

Be on alert for robberies this weekend.

First up is Miguel Vazquez vs Gary Cully. The last two times Vazquez fought in the UK he was robbed. Against Lewis Ritson one of the judges was caught looking at his phone during the middle of a round, and against Ohara Davies the robbery was so bad Davis raised Vazquez's hand after the decision was announced.

Then the main event of that card, Irish challenger Michael Conlan against British WBA "Regular" Champion Leigh Wood. It's a fake belt, but the winner gets to challenge Leo Santa Cruz for the real belt.

Would not at all be surprising to see one or both of the road fighters robbed in these fights. No matter who wins, I just hope it's the deserving party.


----------



## Dragonballfan

- boxer-jermell-charlo-charged-making-terroristic-threat-arrest-warrant-issued.
https://www.tmz.com/2022/03/09/boxe...king-terroristic-threat-arrest-warrant-issued

- Wlad Says bivol shouldn't fight Canelo.
https://www.boxingscene.com/wladimir-klitschko-says-bivol-not-allowed-fight-canelo--164656
Oh shit


----------



## famicommander

Dammit Charlos.

Hopefully the undisputed title fight still happens in May and Castano gets the W he earned last time when they gave Jermell a gift draw.


----------



## famicommander

Ian John Lewis has been downgraded by the BBBoC based on his Catterall-Taylor card:








Ian John-Lewis Downgraded by BBBoC In Wake Of Taylor-Catterall Scoring Controversy


Ian John-Lewis has been downgraded by the British Boxing Board of Control in the wake of the controversial Josh Taylor-Jack Catterall fight, a decision that is likely to affect his chances of refereeing or judging a world title fight in the future. Outrage followed Catterall’s split decision...




www.boxingscene.com





Of course, this doesn't really mean anything. It's just the BBBoC trying to save face. Lewis will still be allowed to judge fights and they won't overturn the outcome of the robbery.


----------



## famicommander

Potential robbery in progress, y'all. Erica Farias has won the first six rounds in a row against Ryan and the UK commentary team is acting like the fight could go either way, and the ref has warned Farias 3 times for non-fouls. Gonna take a point.


----------



## famicommander

Currently 80-72 on my card for Farias. Ryan is busted up, bleeding, can barely stand, and her corner is screaming at her that she's getting wrecked.

Meanwhile, commentary claims the fight is neck and neck.

Farias is a 2 division champion. Hopefully the judges do the right thing. 2 rounds left.


----------



## famicommander

There's the bogus point deduction! Called it!


----------



## famicommander

Now we wait for the scorecards.

Farias won all 10 rounds. With the bogus point deduction it should be 99-90 Farias across the board.


----------



## famicommander

They tried to rob her. Farias barely sneaks out of there with a split decision.

Thank god.

Still 4 more potential robberies on the card.


----------



## famicommander

And I just want to point out that just because the right woman won doesn't mean those scorecards weren't shameful. Only one round of that fight was close and it came down to a razor thin split decision.

Disband the BBBoC.


----------



## famicommander

Time for Miguel Vazquez to hang it up. Looked really old out there tonight.

Been in there with Canelo twice, Tim Bradley, Mickey Bey, Argenis Mendez, Josh Taylor, Denis Shafikov, Mercito Gesta, many others.

Thanks for the memories, champ.

At least he got to go out on his shield with a KO loss instead of getting robbed like last time.


----------



## Erik.

Unbelievable fight between Conlan and Wood.

Incredible knockout at the end when needed. Hope Conlan is okay.


----------



## famicommander

That was indeed a great fight. The end very much reminded me of when Shannon Briggs knocked out Siarhei Liakhovich to win the heavyweight title in 2006. Knocked him out and out of the ring with 1 second left in the 12th round in a fight he was losing on all three scorecards.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Conlan allowed it to get too physical in there. I've only seen him fight as a pro a couple of times but he doesn't have the skill that an amateur of his supposed caliber should do...all that in a pretty weak division. Not impressed at all.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Conlan allowed it to get too physical in there. I've only seen him fight as a pro a couple of times but he doesn't have the skill that an amateur of his supposed caliber should do...all that in a pretty weak division. Not impressed at all.


If Wood calls for his shot against Leo Santa Cruz he's going to get his face boxed off. Santa Cruz won't gas out and camp out on the ropes late like Conlan did. He'll go for the kill if he hurts Wood, too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Shamefully I only just watched Conlan/Wood. Holy fuck that was an instant classic.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502971180726239240


----------



## famicommander

Always count on Oscar De La Hoya to ruin a young fighter's career.

Jaime Munguia was offered a chance to fight Demetrius Andrade (whom he would've beaten, because Andrade is a bum) for the WBO middleweight title. DLH, Munguia's promoter, declined it.

Then Munguia was offered a chance to fight Janibek for the WBO interim belt, and again DLH pulled him from consideration.

Then Munguia and Jermall Charlo agreed to a fight for the WBC middleweight title on Showtime. But Oscar De La Hoya decided that it needed to be a co-promoted Showtime and DAZN PPV. Showtime declined, so he pulled Munguia from the fight again. For perspective, the last four co-promoted PPVs to take place were:
Wilder vs Fury III
Wilder vs Fury II
Mayweather vs Pac
Lennox Lewis vs Mike Tyson

So De La Hoya is insisting that Charlo vs Munguia is on THAT level. Insane.

So after pulling out of that fight, the WBC offered to let Munguia fight Carlos Adames in an eliminator to become a mandatory challenger at a later date. DLH has again nixed it.

The only thing I can think of is DLH is waiting to try to cherry pick GGG's belts. Gotta be hoping GGG beats Murata to unify the WBA/IBF/IBO at 160, then moves up to 168 to lose to Canelo, then comes back and is too washed to hold off Munguia's challenge. But it seems like a stupid gamble and all he's doing is wasting the prime years of Munguia's career.

39 pro fights and only 2 world class opponents so far.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> If Wood calls for his shot against Leo Santa Cruz he's going to get his face boxed off. Santa Cruz won't gas out and camp out on the ropes late like Conlan did. He'll go for the kill if he hurts Wood, too.


Yeah, even a faded LSC beats up Wood.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506011304796225537


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Lolol did he just say he wants the same money that Lomachenko was gonna get?


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## famicommander

Ebanie Bridges looking good in more ways than one winning her first world title today.

Kiko Martinez looked toast in his title defense against Josh Warrington. It's time for the old warrior to hang up the gloves. Thanks for the memories, champ. That Kid Galahad KO will always be legendary.

Waiting for the Berchelt fight on ESPN; the Tszyu vs Gausha fight is about to start on Showtime.


----------



## famicommander

Add Miguel Berchelt and Lee Selby to the list of former world champions that got knocked out today.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That Valdez KO seems to have ruined Berchelts chin and confidence. 

Warrington/Kiko was fun. Josh looked sharp. Lara forever has his number though.

And yes, Ebanie Bridges is hot.


----------



## famicommander

Naoya Inoue vs Nonito Donaire II will crown the first true (lineal) world bantamweight champion since 1987.

It is the longest vacancy in all of professional boxing. The next longest is strawweight, which has been vacant since 1999.


----------



## Oiky

Nonito Donaire is a real credit to the sport of boxing🥊👏


----------



## Oiky

GGG fight week, war GGG 🥊🦾


----------



## famicommander

Golovkin was looking old in the first four rounds against Murata. Hurt by body shots, stuck in the mud, Murata walking through his punches.

But in round 5 those punishing shots started adding up and Golovkin shook off the rust. He punished Murata until the corner threw in the towel in the 9th.

GGG is now the unified middleweight champion for the second time in his career, and will get his third shot at Canelo in September provided Canelo beats Dmitry Bivol next month.


----------



## famicommander

GGG vs TBRB or Ring Magazine top 10 opponents and/or world champions:
W vs Kassim Ouma TKO10 (former champion, unranked)
W vs Grzegorz Proksa TKO5 (ranked)
W vs Gabriel Rosado TKO7 (ranked)
W vs Matthew Macklin TKO3 (ranked)
W vs Curtis Stevens RTD8 (ranked)
W vs Daniel Geale TKO3 (former champion, ranked)
W vs Marco Antonio Rubio KO2 (ranked)
W vs Martin Murray TKO11 (ranked)
W vs David Lemieux TKO8 (reigning champion, ranked)
W vs Kell Brook TKO5 (reigning champion and ranked, but at a lower weight)
W vs Daniel Jacobs UD12 (future champion, ranked)
D vs Canelo Alvarez SD12 (robbery) (reigning champion, ranked)
L vs Canelo Alvarez MD12 (robbery) (reigning champion, ranked)
W vs Sergiy Derevyanchenko UD12 (ranked)
W vs Kamil Szeremata RTD7 (ranked)
W vs Ryota Murata TKO9 (reigning champion, ranked)

Total record: 14-1-1 with 12 KOs; should be 16-0-0 but he got robbed twice


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Hell of a fight Fundora/Lubin, the Ryan fight not so much. 

As for GGG, he got into his groove as the fight went on but those first few rounds were rough. I think Canelo would probably stop him at this point. It is what it is, Canelo right now is 4 years younger than GGG was when the first fight happened.


----------



## famicommander

Canelo shamefully waited GGG out.

When Canelo was first ordered to defend his WBC middleweight title against the interim champion Golovkin in a unification, Canelo dropped that belt.

More than a year later, the first fight happened. Golovkin whooped his ass and got handed a draw.

Six months later, Canelo gets the rematch canceled due to testing positive for PEDs. Add another six months.

Then the rematch finally happens, Golovkin wins again, and Canelo gets handed the robbery win.

So what does Canelo do?

Duck the trilogy for FOUR MORE YEARS.

I agree that Canelo should be the favorite in the third fight. Because Canelo has improved and he waited for Golovkin to get old. But Canelo robbed GGG of two legacy defining wins and blatantly ducked him. Shameful stuff.

The truth is GGG was already on the downslope of his career before he even stepped into the ring with Canelo. He was just such a monster in his prime that even when he's washed up he's a terror for anyone to deal with.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Unfortunately I don't see him winning this fight though, if he starts slow again Canelo will punish him early with those nasty shots.


----------



## famicommander

The only things that might save GGG:
-He has never fought at the super middleweight limit. Aside from one catchweight fight against Steve Rolls, he has been cutting down to 160 pounds his entire career. Theoretically he should have more stamina at 168.

-Motivation. Derevyanchenko, Szeremeta, and Murata are all very good fighters but it's hard to imagine Golovkin getting as amped to fight those guys as compared to when he fought Canelo twice, Danny Jacobs, Daniel Geale, or David Lemieux. GGG knows better than anyone that Canelo has robbed him of his legacy and he'll be as motivated as a human being can be to get his W this time.

But yes, Canelo is and should be the favorite. Canelo just keeps getting bigger and better and there's a reason there is only one champion in all of men's boxing over 40. Even Donaire is still 39 and he's been around since the dawn of time.


----------



## Oiky

Nobody wanted it with GGG in his prime 

GGG is still an absolute beast, good win over Murata 

Canelo beats him now though imo,but never forget, the list of people who wanted the smoke with a prime Canelo is well, non existent


----------



## famicommander

Oiky said:


> Nobody wanted it with GGG in his prime
> 
> GGG is still an absolute beast, good win over Murata
> 
> Canelo beats him now though imo,but never forget, the list of people who wanted the smoke with a prime Canelo is well, non existent


Geale and Canelo both dropping belts to avoid GGG says it all. Geale only took the fight two years later after he got robbed of his other belt in a bad decision (and then GGG obliterated him in 3 rounds); Canelo was trying to age GGG out of his prime.

Just like Riddick Bowe throwing his belt away to avoid Lennox Lewis.


----------



## Dragonballfan

So who ya'll got tomorrow?


----------



## famicommander

It's hard to pick against Spence. 

Spence vs world titlists:
W vs Chris Algieri TKO 5
W vs Kell Brook KO 11
W vs Lamont Peterson RTD 7
W vs Mikey Garcia UD 12
W vs Shawn Porter SD 12
W vs Danny Garcia UD 12

Ugas vs world titlists:
L vs Shawn Porter SD 12 (I personally scored this one for Ugas)
W vs Omar Figueroa Jr UD 12
W vs Manny Pacquiao UD 12

Ugas has proven himself to be an elite fighter, but it took him much longer to get to the world level than it took Spence and nobody fighting at 147 right now has a better resume than Spence (Crawford has a better resume overall due to his dominance at 135 and 140, but at 147 Spence is clearly a cut above). 

Ugas can win this fight but everything has to go perfectly for him to do so. He doesn't have the power to bail himself out if he finds himself getting outboxed. Spence has the height and the reach and will likely be the heavier man in the ring, as he definitely cuts more weight to get down to 147 than Ugas does. Ugas needs to work his angles, keep his lead foot outside Spence's lead foot, fire the jab constantly, and make Spence pay every single time he leans over his front foot.

On the other hand, Spence needs to control the distance and the pace. If he can keep Ugas outside he'll eventually land the big left, provided he doesn't gas.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515749812884361218
Damn was this the best spence has looked in a long time? Jeeze almost as if the Car accident never happened... perfect time to finally do Bud vs. Spence


----------



## Oiky

Spence looked brilliant; Very strong and formidable 

Bit of a scary moment for him in Rd 6 that Ugas did not seem at all keen to capitalise on, but other than that it was a flawless performance, an elite performance


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516165472428957705
Yikes!!!


----------



## famicommander

Khan lucky the guy had a gun instead of a right hook, he might still be trying to pick up pieces of his glass jaw off the pavement


----------



## Dragonballfan

Do ya'll really think Fury retires after this or goes one more bout to Unify the belts?


----------



## famicommander

Of course he's not going to retire. He's been talking about retirement since before he even beat Klitschko. 

The Usyk fight is a 100 million dollar fight if Fury beats Whyte and Usyk beats Joshua. Nobody turns down 100 million dollars.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I wish this undercard didnt have to be so lazy.


----------



## Rankles75

The heavyweight division really is in a sad state. Amusing that some “experts” were tipping Whyte when he had absolutely no chance.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was a stinker of a fight but the crazy KO saved it.


----------



## Dragonballfan

BS he ain't retiring until he gets that sweet Undisputed Unification paycheck


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Yeah - my man ain't retirin'

He'll face the winner of Usyk/Joshua before riding off into the sunset as possible unified champion.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Yeah - my man ain't retirin'
> 
> He'll face the winner of Usyk/Joshua before riding off into the sunset as possible unified champion.


I hope so and if he does that there’s very few arguments against him being the GOAT. I know Whyte would have nothing for him. I remember brutalising Chisora and they’re similar in terms of what they offer.

Just a phenomenon. That size, speed and skill would give anyone in history trouble. Usyk would be his greatest test though. 

What a character too. He gives you a fight and concert. Legend.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Irish Jet said:


> I hope so and if he does that there’s very few arguments against him being the GOAT. I know Whyte would have nothing for him. I remember brutalising Chisora and they’re similar in terms of what they offer.
> 
> Just a phenomenon. That size, speed and skill would give anyone in history trouble. Usyk would be his greatest test though.
> 
> What a character too. He gives you a fight and concert. Legend.


I am certainly more interested in a Usyk/Fury fight over the alternatives.

Usyk would certainly have good moments and he'd arguably be the best pound for pound boxer Fury has ever faced but I feel Fury could definitely nullify Usyks work & impose himself on him to get the win, Fury's a big lad. Usyk uses great footwork to put opponents in positions they're not really comfortable boxing in, he's quick and has supreme movement but Fury is a very awkward opponent himself.

It would have the potential to be a great.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Went exactly as expected. Fury had a massive reach advantage and Whyte's footwork was never going to be good enough to counter it. 

Fury spent more time worrying about lifting his shorts up past his wobbling love handles than he did about Whyte. It was a stroll in the end.

Does Fury retire ? Probably not, but those massive paydays will only be there if a credible American challenger emerges.


----------



## Irish Jet

AthleticGirth said:


> Probably not, but those massive paydays will only be there if a credible American challenger emerges.


lol what?

He made at least £25m vs Whyte and the fight seen record bids from Hearn and Warren. There was 95,000 people in attendance. 

The Joshua fight will break records over here for viewership. Middle Eastern nations will throw hundreds of millions atthe fight.

Even the unification fight with Usyk will make him a fortune. Would be the first undisputed champion since Lewis against the guy who conquered Joshua, it promotes itself.

There's plenty of paydays for him yet if he wants them.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Considering Fury's the best heavyweight in the world a purse of 30 million - minus overheads, Whyte's cut and the inland revenue's pound of flesh is comparatively wank. Canelo earns more per fight.

He's not going to be needing to use a soup kitchen anytime soon but if he wants those big paydays he needs an opponent who'll tap into the US PPV market - and after he chewed up Wilder there just isn't anyone. Usyk's not a draw in America and AJ doesn't want the fight because he knows he'll get knocked spark out.


----------



## famicommander

Dillian Whyte is a basic fighter who can't deal with uppercuts. One of the biggest heavyweight frauds in recent memory:

































Whyte never wanted this fight to begin with. What he's always wanted is to win an interim title and have it elevated to a full title without beating a champion in the ring. That's why he ducked eliminators against Luis Ortiz, Kubrat Pulev, and Dominic Breazeale. That's why he ducked a unified title shot against Joshua, and that's why he tried to sue and ducked all the promotion leading up to this fight despite a career high payday. 

Whyte represents everything wrong with modern boxing. Bogus decisions (headbutt knockdown vs Joe Parker), multiple PED violations in both boxing and kickboxing, ducked several eliminators and title shots. Just wanted to politic his way to a title and today he got some cosmic justice.


----------



## theboxingfan

Fury is too good.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Irish Jet said:


> I hope so and if he does that there’s very few arguments against him being the GOAT. I know Whyte would have nothing for him. I remember brutalising Chisora and they’re similar in terms of what they offer.
> 
> Just a phenomenon. That size, speed and skill would give anyone in history trouble. Usyk would be his greatest test though.
> 
> What a character too. He gives you a fight and concert. Legend.


Fury had a tough as hell fight against Chisora the first time around...seems you dont watch boxing. 

And laugh at Fury GOAT


----------



## Irish Jet

wrasslin_casual said:


> Fury had a tough as hell fight against Chisora the first time around...seems you dont watch boxing.
> 
> And laugh at Fury GOAT


At 22 years old. The second fight was a testament to how better he became. You realise fighters can get better right? Bernard Hopkins lost his debut. Must be a bum. You trash. 

Laugh all you want. Undefeated and has dismantled all put in front of him for the last 9 years. Even took the time out to get addicted to coke and balloon to 28 stone and still no one can touch him. 

He’s absolutely clowned those who’ve doubted him. Hold that L.


----------



## Rankles75

Fury’s the best of the current crop, no arguments there. He’s not in the conversation for GOAT.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Fury is a fantastic fighter - but for me, he's not even in the discussion. Wrong era for him to be considered unfortunately, he just doesn't have the opponents neccessary. Even if he now goes on and beats Joshua and Usyk, sill not enough names on the resume.

He's an all time great, but never going to be considered the greatest of all time.


----------



## Irish Jet

Give it a few years.

People always glamourise and valourise the historical legends. They’re put on a pedestal and people forget they ever had flaws. Fury’s dominance will age like a fine wine.

People always romanticise the past. This is a good era of heavyweights. When Mike Tyson was in his prime people were shitting on the fact that George Foreman could return and become champion. What Fury is doing is rare.


----------



## famicommander

Irish Jet said:


> Give it a few years.
> 
> People always glamourise and valourise the historical legends. They’re put on a pedestal and people forget they ever had flaws. Fury’s dominance will age like a fine wine.
> 
> People always romanticise the past. This is a good era of heavyweights. When Mike Tyson was in his prime people were shitting on the fact that George Foreman could return and become champion. What Fury is doing is rare.


Problem with Fury is he's only got a few titlists on his resume:
W vs Steve Cunningham
W vs Wladimir Klitschko
D vs Deontay Wilder
W vs Deontay Wilder
W vs Deontay Wilder

That's it. That's his whole resume as far as legit world titlists (don't come at me with any Interim or Regular champion nonsense).

Compare that to, say Evander Holyfield:
W vs Dwight Muhammadi Qawi
W vs Ricky Parkey
W vs Ossie Ocasio
W vs Dwight Muhammad Qawi
W vs Carlos de Leon
W vs Pinklon Thomas
W vs Michael Dokes
W vs Buster Douglas
W vs George Foreman
W vs Larry Holmes
L vs Riddick Bowe
W vs Riddick Bowe
L vs Michael Moorer
W vs Ray Mercer
L vs Riddick Bowe
W vs Bobby Czyz
W vs Mike Tyson
W vs Mike Tyson
W vs Michael Moorer
D vs Lennox Lewis
L vs Lennox Lewis
W vs John Ruiz
L vs John Ruiz
D vs John Ruiz
W vs Hasim Rahman
L vs Chris Byrd
L vs James Toney
L vs Sultan Ibragimov
L vs Nikolai Valuev
W vs Frans Botha (technically Botha had his world title win vacated due to steroids, so discount him if you wish)

Even with the losses and draws, Holyfield's resume sparkles because he fought EVERYBODY.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Irish Jet said:


> At 22 years old. The second fight was a testament to how better he became. You realise fighters can get better right? Bernard Hopkins lost his debut. Must be a bum. You trash.
> 
> Laugh all you want. Undefeated and has dismantled all put in front of him for the last 9 years. Even took the time out to get addicted to coke and balloon to 28 stone and still no one can touch him.
> 
> He’s absolutely clowned those who’ve doubted him. Hold that L.


Clowned who? He's beaten every guy he was supposed to beat. His resume is a joke bar the win over Wlad. Take my L, turn it side ways and shove it up....


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Problem with Fury is he's only got a few titlists on his resume:
> W vs Steve Cunningham
> W vs Wladimir Klitschko
> D vs Deontay Wilder
> W vs Deontay Wilder
> W vs Deontay Wilder
> 
> That's it. That's his whole resume as far as legit world titlists (don't come at me with any Interim or Regular champion nonsense).
> 
> Compare that to, say Evander Holyfield:
> W vs Dwight Muhammadi Qawi
> W vs Ricky Parkey
> W vs Ossie Ocasio
> W vs Dwight Muhammad Qawi
> W vs Carlos de Leon
> W vs Pinklon Thomas
> W vs Michael Dokes
> W vs Buster Douglas
> W vs George Foreman
> W vs Larry Holmes
> L vs Riddick Bowe
> W vs Riddick Bowe
> L vs Michael Moorer
> W vs Ray Mercer
> L vs Riddick Bowe
> W vs Bobby Czyz
> W vs Mike Tyson
> W vs Mike Tyson
> W vs Michael Moorer
> D vs Lennox Lewis
> L vs Lennox Lewis
> W vs John Ruiz
> L vs John Ruiz
> D vs John Ruiz
> W vs Hasim Rahman
> L vs Chris Byrd
> L vs James Toney
> L vs Sultan Ibragimov
> L vs Nikolai Valuev
> W vs Frans Botha (technically Botha had his world title win vacated due to steroids, so discount him if you wish)
> 
> Even with the losses and draws, Holyfield's resume sparkles because he fought EVERYBODY.


Forget Holyfield, compare to Fury's on contemporary...look at the champs or former champs he has faced:

Wlad
Ruiz
Parker
Martin
Usyk
Povetkin

I haven't even listed Whyte because he was never a titlist and probably isn't even a top 8 win for AJ...but is Fury's 3rd best win easily. 

This is not to put Fury down who is the best heavyweight in terms of skills but to call him GOAT is a joke.


----------



## Dragonballfan

This will probably be fury's next fight, lol


----------



## RetroWreck

wrasslin_casual said:


> Forget Holyfield, compare to Fury's on contemporary...look at the champs or former champs he has faced:
> 
> Wlad
> Ruiz
> Parker
> Martin
> Usyk
> Povetkin
> 
> I haven't even listed Whyte because he was never a titlist and probably isn't even a top 8 win for AJ...but is Fury's 3rd best win easily.
> 
> This is not to put Fury down who is the best heavyweight in terms of skills but to call him GOAT is a joke.


Record comparison means jack here, dudes not gonna have the impact that Holyfield had, his matches were an event.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Forget Holyfield, compare to Fury's on contemporary...look at the champs or former champs he has faced:
> 
> Wlad
> Ruiz
> Parker
> Martin
> Usyk
> Povetkin
> 
> I haven't even listed Whyte because he was never a titlist and probably isn't even a top 8 win for AJ...but is Fury's 3rd best win easily.
> 
> This is not to put Fury down who is the best heavyweight in terms of skills but to call him GOAT is a joke.


Whyte is not Fury's third best win. His best wins, in order, are
1. Klitschko
2. Wilder II
3. Wilder III
4. Cunningham

Joshua's resume is trash:
-Martin only won his belt because his opponent blew out his knee on a fluke in a vacant title fight, then he quit the first time he got hit against Joshua

-Povetkin was never world champion. He held the WBA "Regular" title, which is not a real title.

-Usyk whooped him like he caught him stealing chickens

-Ruiz knocked him out and then put on 20 pounds of fat and didn't train for the rematch

-Klitschko was retired for 18 months and coming off a loss, and he got stopped on his feet in a soft UK stoppage

Joshua would get iced by Wilder inside 5 rounds and he would never even lay a glove on Fury.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Whyte is not Fury's third best win. His best wins, in order, are
> 1. Klitschko
> 2. Wilder II
> 3. Wilder III
> 4. Cunningham
> 
> Joshua's resume is trash:
> -Martin only won his belt because his opponent blew out his knee on a fluke in a vacant title fight, then he quit the first time he got hit against Joshua
> 
> -Povetkin was never world champion. He held the WBA "Regular" title, which is not a real title.
> 
> -Usyk whooped him like he caught him stealing chickens
> 
> -Ruiz knocked him out and then put on 20 pounds of fat and didn't train for the rematch
> 
> -Klitschko was retired for 18 months and coming off a loss, and he got stopped on his feet in a soft UK stoppage
> 
> Joshua would get iced by Wilder inside 5 rounds and he would never even lay a glove on Fury.


Lol Cunningham wtf. I wouldnt put that over his Del Boy wins or the Wallin win never mind Whyte. Especially considering it was viewed as a pretty embarrassing performance where he was put on the canvas.

AJs resume does have decent depth if we are looking at it relatively in this pretty weak era. Seems a bit harsh to be listing Cunningham as a top 5 career win for Fury but then saying Povetkin, Parker, Ruiz, Martin, Pulev, Takam etc along with the guys both he and Fury have beat ie Wlad and Whyte = a shitty resume in comparison.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol Cunningham wtf. I wouldnt put that over his Del Boy wins or the Wallin win never mind Whyte. Especially considering it was viewed as a pretty embarrassing performance where he was put on the canvas.
> 
> AJs resume does have decent depth if we are looking at it relatively in this pretty weak era. Seems a bit harsh to be listing Cunningham as a top 5 career win for Fury but then saying Povetkin, Parker, Ruiz, Martin, Pulev, Takam etc along with the guys both he and Fury have beat ie Wlad and Whyte = a shitty resume in comparison.


Chisora is literally 0-12 against fighters with a pulse. He's the literal definition of a journeyman bum. Entertaining fighter with a ton of heart but he loses EVERY SINGLE TIME he steps up. Cunningham was 2X cruiserweight champion of the world and he beat five other legitimate world champions in his career. To compare Cunningham to Chisora is the height of boxing ignorance. 

Takam is another journeyman bum. Zero quality wins in his career. And again, Martin was the worst heavyweight champion in history. Won a vacant title that was stripped from someone else on a fluke injury, then sold the belt to the highest bidder.

Povetkin, Parker, Ruiz, Pulev were decent wins. Wlad was a good win even though he came out of retirement off a loss for the fight. That's Joshua's whole resume.

Fury has the better wins though, by far. Fury ended the two longest heavyweight title reigns of the post-Lewis era in boxing and he did so emphatically. Ending Klitschko and Wilder's title reigns easily trumps anything Joshua did.

Fury is the 2X lineal heavyweight champion; the legitimate champion of the world. Joshua is a 2X titlist. Big difference. Every title Joshua ever won was stripped from Fury for his steroid/cocaine/cheesburger/booze/mental health break.

Fury beat the best available heavyweight in the world. Twice. Joshua cherry picked his way to his titles and then got obliterated by a late replacement and then got schooled by a cruiserweight moving up in Usyk (just like Cunningham was when he lost to Fury).


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Chisora is literally 0-12 against fighters with a pulse. He's the literal definition of a journeyman bum. Entertaining fighter with a ton of heart but he loses EVERY SINGLE TIME he steps up. Cunningham was 2X cruiserweight champion of the world and he beat five other legitimate world champions in his career. To compare Cunningham to Chisora is the height of boxing ignorance.



Cunningham was a cruiser with multiple losses and coming off a loss. That fight was one of the no1 things that got brought up as a reason why Wilder was going to kill Fury ("if he can get dropped by a cruiser what will Wilder do to him?" etc) and alongside the punching himself in the face thing was one of the reasons a lot of people didnt take Fury seriously in those days. The idea that beating Cunningham after getting dropped is better than arguably shutting out Whyte and knocking him out, or that Cunningham is comparable to Usyk, or would be in AJs top 5 wins, is just laughable.

I dont rate Chisora all that highly but hes an actual HW, should be 1-1 with Parker and arguably with Whyte too. Beating him decisively twice is more impressive than being in serious trouble against Steve Cunningham.




famicommander said:


> Povetkin, Parker, Ruiz, Pulev were decent wins. Wlad was a good win even though he came out of retirement off a loss for the fight. That's Joshua's whole resume.


You're saying this like theres other fighters out there with a great resume in comparison though. Fury and AJs no1 opponent is the same guy, although granted Fury handled him first and much easier so it was the better win. Then Fury does have Wilder as his second best opponent which is better than AJs 2nd best, but once you start getting to 3rd, 4th, 5th and onwards Furys record immediately drops off to guys like Chisora, Wallin, Cunningham, Hammer etc while Wilders resume basically just has Ortiz on it then its a decade of guys like Stiverne, Washington, Breazele, Duhaupaus, Szpilka etc.

I'm not saying that Fury isnt the better fighter, or doesnt have the best top end wins (by quite a bit now), but AJ gets shat on a little too hard these days. All this talk about cherry picking etc when he was by far the biggest cash cow originally but is also the guy that fought the widest range of top 10 level opponents, was held to a different standard (he got criticized for bringing in Ruiz as a third choice late replacement for his US debut ffs, imagine the reaction if he signed to fight Tom Schwarz), lost first and has now lost to two different people.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Cunningham was a cruiser with multiple losses and coming off a loss. That fight was one of the no1 things that got brought up as a reason why Wilder was going to kill Fury ("if he can get dropped by a cruiser what will Wilder do to him?" etc) and alongside the punching himself in the face thing was one of the reasons a lot of people didnt take Fury seriously in those days. The idea that beating Cunningham after getting dropped is better than arguably shutting out Whyte and knocking him out, or that Cunningham is comparable to Usyk, or would be in AJs top 5 wins, is just laughable.
> 
> I dont rate Chisora all that highly but hes an actual HW, should be 1-1 with Parker and arguably with Whyte too. Beating him decisively twice is more impressive than being in serious trouble against Steve Cunningham and I think Fury and most others would would agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying this like theres other fighters out there with a great resume in comparison though. Fury and AJs no1 opponent is the same guy, although granted Fury handled him first and much easier so it was the better win. Then Fury does have Wilder as his second best opponent which is better than AJs 2nd best, but once you start getting to 3rd, 4th, 5th and onwards Furys record immediately drops off to guys like Chisora, Wallin, Cunningham, Hammer etc while Wilders resume basically just has Ortiz on it then its a decade of guys like Stiverne, Washington, Breazele, Duhaupaus, Szpilka etc.
> 
> I'm not saying that Fury isnt the better fighter, or doesnt have the best top end wins (by quite a bit now), but AJ gets shat on a little too hard these days. All this talk about cherry picking etc when he was by far the biggest cash cow originally but is also the guy that fought the widest range of top 10 level opponents, was held to a different standard (he got criticized for bringing in Ruiz as a third choice late replacement for his US debut ffs, imagine the reaction if he signed to fight Tom Schwarz), lost first and has now lost to two different people.


AJ's legacy being in tatters is completely on Hearn. He was the cash cow but overplayed his hand and as a result ended up missing out on the biggest paydays possible.

There was a big three in heavyweight boxing and two of them had a storied rivalry that made the division relevant again - not just in the US but worldwide. AJ sat on the sidelines and has picked up two losses without fighting the two stars, they had years to get that Wilder fight sorted and couldn't do it. And it's not like AJ hasn't fought some cans. Obviously Usyk has established himself at HW after being one of the greats at Cruiserweight but the fight they needed to have was Wilder. A beatable but extremely dangerous opponent. If anything you see Fury getting criticised for not having enough names on his record when he stepped up to the hardest hitter in the division three times.

People, especially in the UK, have been downplaying Fury as a joke figure from day one. Hearn's propaganda machine and the red tops genuinely tried to destroy him and came pretty close. I'll never forget when Fury was the bum and David Price was the legit fighter. Then it was Joshua - Even after the Klitschko victory you had people pointing out that he stopped Wlad as if it was more impressive than Fury's masterclass. Joshua had absolutely everything in his favour, including the media and still Fury has outperformed him at every turn.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Irish Jet said:


> AJ's legacy being in tatters is completely on Hearn. He was the cash cow but overplayed his hand and as a result ended up missing out on the biggest paydays possible.
> 
> There was a big three in heavyweight boxing and two of them had a storied rivalry that made the division relevant again - not just in the US but worldwide. AJ sat on the sidelines and has picked up two losses without fighting the two stars, they had years to get that Wilder fight sorted and couldn't do it. And it's not like AJ hasn't fought some cans. Obviously Usyk has established himself at HW after being one of the greats at Cruiserweight but the fight they needed to have was Wilder. A beatable but extremely dangerous opponent. If anything you see Fury getting criticised for not having enough names on his record when he stepped up to the hardest hitter in the division three times.
> 
> People, especially in the UK, have been downplaying Fury as a joke figure from day one. Hearn's propaganda machine and the red tops genuinely tried to destroy him and came pretty close. I'll never forget when Fury was the bum and David Price was the legit fighter. Then it was Joshua - Even after the Klitschko victory you had people pointing out that he stopped Wlad as if it was more impressive than Fury's masterclass. Joshua had absolutely everything in his favour, including the media and still Fury has outperformed him at every turn.


We dont know who is responsible for the Wilder (or Fury) fights not being made though. The Fury/Wilder fight came out of nowhere a few months into Furys comeback while he was still visibly out of shape and didnt look remotely ready, then they were tied up in a trilogy for years. Now Fury is apparently retiring (again) and Wilder is MIA. 

The Fury/Wilder trilogy did move the needle in America (although thats very relative to the complete lack of interest in HW boxing there for a decade plus beforehand) but I think crediting it as being the thing that made HW boxing relevant again is underselling Joshuas role. AJ already had multiple huge stadium shows and 1m+ selling PPVs by the time Fury/Wilder 1 happened. I think AJ/Wlad was the thing that really got the ball rolling, and AJs popularity rubbed off on Fury and Wilder to a degree because it was all "Fury will come back and reclaim his throne against AJ" "Wilder would KO AJ" etc etc. AJ benefited from Fury and Wilders presence to a lesser extent too but I think initially he was just a huge star in his own right regardless. Of course over time the dynamics have shifted and Fury has become the bigger star while Joshuas stock has dropped, but circa 2016/17 AJ was the spark that really set things in motion imo. 

I'm probably coming across like an AJ fanboy, when i'm not really, I just think he gets shat on too hard at times. Did he ultimately turn out to be the guy some people (who were too swept up in hype tbh) originally thought he was? no. But he stepped up fairly quickly, consistently fought solid opposition and has been a major positive for this HW era overall.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar Turtle said:


> We dont know who is responsible for the Wilder (or Fury) fights not being made though. The Fury/Wilder fight came out of nowhere a few months into Furys comeback while he was still visibly out of shape and didnt look remotely ready, then they were tied up in a trilogy for years. Now Fury is apparently retiring (again) and Wilder is MIA.
> 
> The Fury/Wilder trilogy did move the needle in America (although thats very relative to the complete lack of interest in HW boxing there for a decade plus beforehand) but I think crediting it as being the thing that made HW boxing relevant again is underselling Joshuas role. AJ already had multiple huge stadium shows and 1m+ selling PPVs by the time Fury/Wilder 1 happened. I think AJ/Wlad was the thing that really got the ball rolling, and AJs popularity rubbed off on Fury and Wilder to a degree because it was all "Fury will come back and reclaim his throne against AJ" "Wilder would KO AJ" etc etc. AJ benefited from Fury and Wilders presence to a lesser extent too but I think initially he was just a huge star in his own right regardless. Of course over time the dynamics have shifted and Fury has become the bigger star while Joshuas stock has dropped, but circa 2016/17 AJ was the spark that really set things in motion imo.
> 
> I'm probably coming across like an AJ fanboy, when i'm not really, I just think he gets shat on too hard at times. Did he ultimately turn out to be the guy some people (who were too swept up in hype tbh) originally thought he was? no. But he stepped up fairly quickly, consistently fought solid opposition and has been a major positive for this HW era overall.


It doesn't matter who is responsible or what the reasons were - It only matters that they weren't made. Fury's team got it done almost instantly. 

AJ was definitely a domestic star - A bigger star than Fury. That's what the Olympics and Hearn's media machine will do. It says a lot that what boosted him into the stratosphere was something Fury had already done. But he was never really anything more than a curiosity in America. Him losing there probably brought more coverage than if he had beaten Ruiz, who'd have been written off as a bum if he would have lost, as is always the case in boxing. It was definitely the Fury-Wilder fight that elevated HW boxing to the mainstream worldwide - I don't think it was even the drawing power of Wilder/Fury but rather the fights themselves which caused the rivalry to be seen as iconic. There's been nothing like that in heavyweight boxing in decades. 

None of their careers are over, so there's plenty of time for all of them to alter their legacy. Anyone believing Fury is done is a fool. That Saudi money for the Joshua/Usyk fight will get anyone back. Ideally Usyk wins and we get the fight between him and Fury which would essentially crown the undisputed top heavyweight. I imagine either guy would retire after that. Then we've got to see Wilder vs Joshua, it's ridiculous that they've been around the top so long and haven't made it happen. It was the Spence-Crawford of the HW division and they blew it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Can you believe the audacity of Dillian still talking shit and making excuses after that performance


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Irish Jet said:


> It doesn't matter who is responsible or what the reasons were - It only matters that they weren't made. Fury's team got it done almost instantly.
> 
> AJ was definitely a domestic star - A bigger star than Fury. That's what the Olympics and Hearn's media machine will do. It says a lot that what boosted him into the stratosphere was something Fury had already done. But he was never really anything more than a curiosity in America. Him losing there probably brought more coverage than if he had beaten Ruiz, who'd have been written off as a bum if he would have lost, as is always the case in boxing. It was definitely the Fury-Wilder fight that elevated HW boxing to the mainstream worldwide - I don't think it was even the drawing power of Wilder/Fury but rather the fights themselves which caused the rivalry to be seen as iconic. There's been nothing like that in heavyweight boxing in decades.
> 
> None of their careers are over, so there's plenty of time for all of them to alter their legacy. Anyone believing Fury is done is a fool. That Saudi money for the Joshua/Usyk fight will get anyone back. Ideally Usyk wins and we get the fight between him and Fury which would essentially crown the undisputed top heavyweight. I imagine either guy would retire after that. Then we've got to see Wilder vs Joshua, it's ridiculous that they've been around the top so long and haven't made it happen. It was the Spence-Crawford of the HW division and they blew it.


AJ has fought - Wlad, Usyk, Povetkin, Pulev, Whyte

All of whom are more accomplished then Sefer Seferi.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Can you believe the audacity of Dillian still talking shit and making excuses after that performance


Tbf, in the rules, a push is illegal and like most illegal moves, if the opponent is hurt he is allowed extra time to recover (e.g. headbutt or low blow).


----------



## Irish Jet

wrasslin_casual said:


> Tbf, in the rules, a push is illegal and like most illegal moves, if the opponent is hurt he is allowed extra time to recover (e.g. headbutt or low blow).


🤣


----------



## VodooPimpin

what happened to anthony joshua. i thought at some point he was gonna take on fury


----------



## famicommander

VodooPimpin said:


> what happened to anthony joshua. i thought at some point he was gonna take on fury


Oleksandr Usyk put bubblegum in his hair and took his lunch money.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

VodooPimpin said:


> what happened to anthony joshua. i thought at some point he was gonna take on fury


Tyson Fury turned down the fight because he had legal problems with Wilder, leading to Wilder 3...which then also led to AJ fighting one of the best fighters on the planet and losing. 

If you're posting on a boxing thread, you really should know some pretty basic stuff.


----------



## VodooPimpin

ha i stopped keeping track after they didnt fight when they were supposed to. i wasnt interested in the white fight. i am looking forward to serrano vs taylor though


----------



## wrasslin_casual

VodooPimpin said:


> ha i stopped keeping track after they didnt fight when they were supposed to. i wasnt interested in the white fight. i am looking forward to serrano vs taylor though


The Whyte fight was at least better than the non Wilder fights Fury has had in the last 6 years. But yeah, it turned out pretty crap.

I'm not into female boxing, plus it's a bit of a showcase for Taylor isn't it with the other moving up weight and giving away a lot in size? 

The better fight is Stevenson v Valdez, who you got?


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520122761636564992
Yuck


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520122761636564992
> Yuck


This has been the state of PPV boxing for YEARS


----------



## famicommander

Taylor vs Serrano was a good scrap.

I had it 6-4 Serrano but Taylor got the decision. Close enough fight that I wouldn't call it a robbery.

I think it's clear that prime Cecilia Braekhus was levels above either of these ladies, though. Braekhus from 7-8 years ago was the peak of women's boxing so far in my opinion. She just aged out of her greatness.


----------



## Dragonballfan

It's fight week now!!!


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Not interested in the above. Bivol is a slow plodding fighter and Canelo will likely pot shot during this fight and be 6 rounds up come the 2nd round.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521898086540345344


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521898086540345344


This should be a solid fight! Beterbiev hits hard but his activity is low especially as he ages and Smith isn't very good but he is brave and tenacious. 
I expect Bet to win by late stoppage. Winner fights Canelo/Bivol!


----------



## famicommander

Canelo is on a 3 fight deal with DAZN. No way Bob Arum lets the winner of Beterbiev/Smith fight Canelo until after his DAZN deal is up, because Bob Arum loves to ruin big fights.

Canelo will fight GGG in September if he beats Bivol, that's already decided. Then he'll probably end up taking a December tune up to finish out his DAZN deal before targeting Beterbiev (let's be real, he's knocking Smith out; Smith got a gift decision against Maxim Vlasov) for next May when he's a free agent again.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Canelo is on a 3 fight deal with DAZN. No way Bob Arum lets the winner of Beterbiev/Smith fight Canelo until after his DAZN deal is up, because Bob Arum loves to ruin big fights.
> 
> Canelo will fight GGG in September if he beats Bivol, that's already decided. Then he'll probably end up taking a December tune up to finish out his DAZN deal before targeting Beterbiev (let's be real, he's knocking Smith out; Smith got a gift decision against Maxim Vlasov) for next May when he's a free agent again.


Whats to stop Canelo from signing another DAZN deal? No one can offer their money. 

I forgot about Can/GGG III...Canelo couldn't beat him prime, now has to beat him as an old man lol


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Whats to stop Canelo from signing another DAZN deal? No one can offer their money.
> 
> I forgot about Can/GGG III...Canelo couldn't beat him prime, now has to beat him as an old man lol


PBC can offer him more money if they feel like it.

Bob Arum could with Top Rank if it's an undisputed title fight.

In either case it would likely be a one fight deal, and for a one fight deal for an undisputed title fight (Beterbiev) Canelo can pretty much name his price.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bivol giving Nelo that business through 9 rounds holy crap!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Okay right fighter won but...

WTF is 115-113 no fucking way Nelo won 5 rounds smh


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Well I dont think we will be hearing about Canelo/Usyk again any time soon....


----------



## famicommander

GGG is probably super sad about this result.


----------



## Irish Jet

Actually annoyed now I didn't put more on the decision. Easy to say after the fact. Had a great feeling about Bilov, the signs were there for this weight class in the Kovalev fight and Bilov is a different animal in his prime. What an impressive disciplined performance from start to finish. Gave Canelo nothing.

The scores were too close but that's to be expected. Canelo needs to move back down because he's got nothing for Bilov IMO.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Wonder where hes gonna go from here. Bivol just looked straight up better, not a guy you could adjust for and beat in a rematch. 

Its a rough spot for Canelo to take a loss. Its not like this was even a particularly big fight for him from a commercial perspective. GGG 3, Benavidez and Charlo would have all been much bigger. Not that they cant still happen, this has taken the wind out of his sails a fair bit though. He looked slow, flat and basic in there tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wonder where hes gonna go from here. Bivol just looked straight up better, not a guy you could adjust for and beat in a rematch.
> 
> Its a rough spot for Canelo to take a loss. Its not like this was even a particularly big fight for him from a commercial perspective. GGG 3, Benavidez and Charlo would have all been much bigger. Not that they cant still happen, this has taken the wind out of his sails a fair bit though. He looked slow, flat and basic in there tbh.


If they rematch it should be at 168. If Canelo is gonna chase greatness then Bivol should get the chance too. Bivol has wanted that fight previously. I can’t see Canelo having anything for him at 175 although looking at the scorecards he probably wouldn’t have to beat him to get a decision.

It shouldn’t do that much harm. 175 is way out of his comfort zone and fighters who take these chances shouldn’t be judged too harshly. It was obvious against Kovalev that he had some issues with the bigger guys and Kova was shot. Bivol may not be a huge name but people who know boxing knew this would be a formidable challenge. His legacy isn’t done yet either and he just gained a ton of notoriety with that win.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> GGG is probably super sad about this result.


Probably better for him the third fight looks a tad more attractive now that Nelo isn't looking unbeatable anymore


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Probably better for him the third fight looks a tad more attractive now that Nelo isn't looking unbeatable anymore


Canelo is being delusional and claiming he won, so he'll probably activate his rematch clause with Bivol and take another beating. Which means GGG has nobody to fight in September.

Best option I can see is to fight Janibek, assuming Janibek beats Dignum and Andrade vacates his title to go to 168. In that case Janibek would be the WBO middleweight champ and he could have an all-Kazakh unification fight with WBA/IBF/IBO champion GGG. I'd say it should be Charlo for the WBC unification, but we all know PBC and DAZN aren't going to let that happen.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523168281632276481
Jesus christ, if Bivol wasn't dominating so thoroughly they would have robbed him no doubt



famicommander said:


> Canelo is being delusional and claiming he won, so he'll probably activate his rematch clause with Bivol and take another beating. Which means GGG has nobody to fight in September.
> 
> Best option I can see is to fight Janibek, assuming Janibek beats Dignum and Andrade vacates his title to go to 168. In that case Janibek would be the WBO middleweight champ and he could have an all-Kazakh unification fight with WBA/IBF/IBO champion GGG. I'd say it should be Charlo for the WBC unification, but we all know PBC and DAZN aren't going to let that happen.


Canelo is dumb af if he runs that back he don't want that smoke lol


----------



## famicommander

Moretti and Weisfeld both scored the second Canelo/GGG fight for Canelo, so it's not surprising that they were in the tank for him again last night.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> PBC can offer him more money if they feel like it.
> 
> Bob Arum could with Top Rank if it's an undisputed title fight.
> 
> In either case it would likely be a one fight deal, and for a one fight deal for an undisputed title fight (Beterbiev) Canelo can pretty much name his price.


PBC is a joke. They don't even have a star on their roster close to Canelo, AJ or Fury. They haven't been relevant for about 5 years now.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Moretti and Weisfeld both scored the second Canelo/GGG fight for Canelo, so it's not surprising that they were in the tank for him again last night.


It's no surprise is it? Bivol won 10 rounds, maybe even all 12 but I still expected scores of 117-111 for Canelo. When Bivol won I almost fell off my chair lol


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523168281632276481
> Jesus christ, if Bivol wasn't dominating so thoroughly they would have robbed him no doubt
> 
> 
> Canelo is dumb af if he runs that back he don't want that smoke lol


Jeez lueez boyo! 

All jusdge gave Canelo the first four rounds...the same rounds in which he walked forward and took 20 jabs to the face 😆 😵 

A little bit on the fight from me:

Tihs was a case of Canelo believing his own hype. He KOd Kovalev all those years ago with various weight clauses and while KOvalev had a broken hand and clearly came to spar. Kovalev later admitted in his own insta video that his fans were stupid for cheering him because he didn't come to win the fight 😆

Off the back of that and all the other sub par "champions" Canelo has won and gotten gifts against top fighters (GGG x2, Lara, heck even Cotto) he actually believed he could waltz into the light heavy division, no weight clause and just walk his way to a 12 round win. The guy barely landed more than 7 punches a round LOL

The kid who is now 32 years old has never learned any new tricks because he has been gifted everything in the most choreographed career in boxing history. Sad.


----------



## Dragonballfan

So Canelo gets his ass kicked and suddenly he can't speak english anymore lmao


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> PBC is a joke. They don't even have a star on their roster close to Canelo, AJ or Fury. They haven't been relevant for about 5 years now.


PBC actually makes the fights happen, though.

PBC got the Wilder/Fury trilogy done, despite Fury hopping around between promoters and ending up with the dreaded Bob Arum, who NEVER makes cross promotional fights.

PBC got Canelo the Plant fight for undisputed.

PBC has Charlo vs Castano II for undisputed on Showtime this weekend.

PBC is going to get us Crawford vs Spence and all it took was Crawford getting the hell away from Top Rank.

Eddie Hearn is the one whose world is in shambles right now. He just signed Canelo to a 3 fight deal and he lost the first fight decisively; AJ is damaged goods and Usyk is going to whoop his ass again; Dillian Whyte got exposed for the bum bashing hypejob who can't take an uppercut that he always was.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Who's winning tonight?


----------



## famicommander

I'm sticking with Castano since he got robbed in the first fight, but Charlo was quite impressive in the second Harrison fight which might indicate he makes good adjustments.

Meanwhile, another attempted hometown robbery. Martin Bakole went to France and dropped Tony Yoka twice and utterly dominated him. I had the fight scored 100-88; absolute worst case scenario would be 98-90. Two rounds were arguably close. The scorecards? 95-95, 96-92, 95-93 for a thin Bakole MD. That means without the two knockdowns it would've been a split draw.

Another absolutely shameful, ridiculous display of corruption. This is even worse than the Canelo vs Bivol cards.


----------



## AthleticGirth

famicommander said:


> Eddie Hearn is the one whose world is in shambles right now.


Good. Just like his old man he's a loud mouthed cockney spiv leeching off professional sport.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bravo, both men came for War and delivered a great fight. I think the stoppage was kinda late though, Castano was clearly rocked af after getting up lol


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Probably sounds like hindsight but I thought Charlo would have enough to get the stoppage this time.

Castano however has only raised his stock higher. No reason their shouldnt be a 3rd fight.


----------



## famicommander

Never to be outdone when it comes to scorecard robberies, the UK turns in another one. This time Davies over Molina.

I hate boxing sometimes.


----------



## Dragonballfan

May vs. Moore KO

Did any of you even know this "Fight" was today? Lol I saw literally no promotion for it


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> May vs. Moore KO
> 
> Did any of you even know this "Fight" was today? Lol I saw literally no promotion for it


Yeah, its called money laundering


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Nelo didn't waste any time did he?


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Nelo didn't waste any time did he?


He's hoping that he can either KO a 41 year old GGG at a higher weight or squeak another robbery. 

GGG is just hoping for a final pay day before he retires.


----------



## famicommander

Hopefully GGG gets the win he already earned twice, but chances are he's too old now.

Shameful stuff.

First Canelo dropped the WBC title to duck prime GGG
Then Canelo got a gift draw when GGG whooped his ass
Then Canelo tested positive for PEDs and got the rematch delayed
Then Canelo got a gift win when GGG whooped his ass a second time
Then Canelo ducked the trilogy for four years hoping to wait GGG out

Canelo has robbed GGG of his legacy.


----------



## Irish Jet

famicommander said:


> Hopefully GGG gets the win he already earned twice, but chances are he's too old now.
> 
> Shameful stuff.
> 
> First Canelo dropped the WBC title to duck prime GGG
> Then Canelo got a gift draw when GGG whooped his ass
> Then Canelo tested positive for PEDs and got the rematch delayed
> Then Canelo got a gift win when GGG whooped his ass a second time
> Then Canelo ducked the trilogy for four years hoping to wait GGG out
> 
> Canelo has robbed GGG of his legacy.


Oh stop. Both were close fights and both were great fights. The first was marred by an awful decision but it wasn't a "whooping" by any stretch. I gave to GGG by a round, as did most media outlets. .

Imagine saying he ducked a guy he fought twice. There isn't a mainstream boxer alive who isn't on PED's. Including GGG. Get a grip. 

Fanboys of fighters are so god damn cringe. Always needing to tear someone down to build their guy up.


----------



## famicommander

Irish Jet said:


> Oh stop. Both were close fights and both were great fights. The first was marred by an awful decision but it wasn't a "whooping" by any stretch. I gave to GGG by a round, as did most media outlets. .
> 
> Imagine saying he ducked a guy he fought twice. There isn't a mainstream boxer alive who isn't on PED's. Including GGG. Get a grip.
> 
> Fanboys of fighters are so god damn cringe. Always needing to tear someone down to build their guy up.


Both fights were clear GGG wins and it's very obvious Canelo ducked the rematch for four years waiting for GGG to get old.

Anyone with eyes scored both fights for GGG. The overwhelming majority of media and fan cards were for GGG even in the second fight.

First fight was 116-112 GGG.
Second fight was 115-113 GGG.

The only people who gave Canelo more than 5 rounds in either fight were the crooked judges and Canelo's fanbase.

And, again, don't forget that Canelo threw his WBC Middleweight Championship in the trash and moved back down to 154 to fight Liam Williams when the WBC ordered him to defend his title against the interim champion Golovkin.

Duck, robbery, PEDs, robbery, four more years of ducking. That's the story of the GGG rivalry.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Irish Jet said:


> Oh stop. Both were close fights and both were great fights. The first was marred by an awful decision but it wasn't a "whooping" by any stretch. I gave to GGG by a round, *as did most media outlets. *.
> 
> Imagine saying he ducked a guy he fought twice. There isn't a mainstream boxer alive who isn't on PED's. Including GGG. Get a grip.
> 
> Fanboys of fighters are so god damn cringe. Always needing to tear someone down to build their guy up.


The highlighted isn't true at all. Most media outlets had GGG winning by a few points, not a single point. 

The second fight could be argued to be closer but again, most scored it for GGG. 

You need to stop posting on this thread.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Both fights were clear GGG wins and it's very obvious Canelo ducked the rematch for four years waiting for GGG to get old.
> 
> Anyone with eyes scored both fights for GGG. The overwhelming majority of media and fan cards were for GGG even in the second fight.
> 
> First fight was 116-112 GGG.
> Second fight was 115-113 GGG.
> 
> The only people who gave Canelo more than 5 rounds in either fight were the crooked judges and Canelo's fanbase.
> 
> And, again, don't forget that Canelo threw his WBC Middleweight Championship in the trash and moved back down to 154 to fight Liam Williams when the WBC ordered him to defend his title against the interim champion Golovkin.
> 
> Duck, robbery, PEDs, robbery, four more years of ducking. That's the story of the GGG rivalry.


Absolutely spot on.

For all the various gift decisions in Canelo's career, let's not forget he is also a PED cheat.


----------



## Irish Jet

wrasslin_casual said:


> The highlighted isn't true at all. Most media outlets had GGG winning by a few points, not a single point.
> 
> The second fight could be argued to be closer but again, most scored it for GGG.
> 
> You need to stop posting on this thread.


Fuck off you trash.

A total fucking lie. Don't tell me where to go when you're spouting bullshit - More than half the media outlets had the fight either 115-113 Golovkin or closer.

Just a bunch of fanboy bitches in this thread as it always is with boxing fans. Anyone saying that either fight was a "whooping" either way is delusional. Anyone saying Canelo ducked him is delusional. They had two great fights and two close fights.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck off you trash.
> 
> A total fucking lie. Don't tell me where to go when you're spouting bullshit - More than half the media outlets had the fight either 115-113 Golovkin or closer.
> 
> Just a bunch of fanboy bitches in this thread as it always is with boxing fans. Anyone saying that either fight was a "whooping" either way is delusional. Anyone saying Canelo ducked him is delusional. They had two great fights and two close fights.


Calm down boyo, you curse again I'm gonna come over to your home town and whoop you till you is raw!

Now..."I gave to GGG by a round, *as did most media outlets. "*

You're own quote proves that isn't true 😆 

Let's even go with 115-113 (12/25 actually had it 116 or 117 for GGG but let's ignore that for now)...how the hell does your nitwit brain explain one nitwit judge scoring it 118-110 Canelo?


----------



## famicommander

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck off you trash.
> 
> A total fucking lie. Don't tell me where to go when you're spouting bullshit - More than half the media outlets had the fight either 115-113 Golovkin or closer.
> 
> Just a bunch of fanboy bitches in this thread as it always is with boxing fans. Anyone saying that either fight was a "whooping" either way is delusional. Anyone saying Canelo ducked him is delusional. They had two great fights and two close fights.


Canelo literally threw a title belt in the trash to avoid a 35 year old Golovkin. This is an established fact. Instead of defending his title against a mandatory challenger he dropped the belt and moved to a different weight class for another year, waiting the much older man out.

He also waited FOUR YEARS after two gift decisions to take the trilogy. This is also an established fact.


----------



## famicommander

Garbage PPV card tonight. Definitely not in to pay to watch Gervonta Davis fight his bum of the month. Although it would be absolutely hilarious if Romero beat him.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Garbage PPV card tonight. Definitely not in to pay to watch Gervonta Davis fight his bum of the month. Although it would be absolutely hilarious if Romero beat him.


Davis card are always trash. 

He's in the lightweight division now so lets see how he does against Loma, Kambosos, Haney...if he ever fights them 😆


----------



## King Kong Brody

Davis vs Romero was what most thought it would be, okay entertainment but a pretty easy out for Davis in the end. 

Who's everyone got for Kambosos vs Haney? Personally I'm leaning towards Kambosos, it's in Australia so he's probably going to get most of the even rounds, and Haney's skilled but a bit low motor when I've seen him, it'll leave swingable rounds if he plays it safe and doesn't throw too much, everything Kambosos does will be amplified by the audience, I've seen it happen hundreds of times, it gives judges an impression he's having more success than he is, and he is the more aggressive of the two.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

King Kong Brody said:


> Davis vs Romero was what most thought it would be, okay entertainment but a pretty easy out for Davis in the end.
> 
> Who's everyone got for Kambosos vs Haney? Personally I'm leaning towards Kambosos, it's in Australia so he's probably going to get most of the even rounds, and Haney's skilled but a bit low motor when I've seen him, it'll leave swingable rounds if he plays it safe and doesn't throw too much, everything Kambosos does will be amplified by the audience, I've seen it happen hundreds of times, it gives judges an impression he's having more success than he is, and he is the more aggressive of the two.


I think this is a good breakdown. 

I rate Haney highly, skill wise he is right up there with the best in the division but he has low output and he seems to coast too much. then again, if he is as good as I hope he is, Kambo can bring the best out of him. I think the judges will favour Kambo but Haney should be good enough to take it out of their hands.


----------



## famicommander

Kambosos has been stepping up big time with each fight

Beat American former IBF lightweight champion in the US (Mickey Bey)
Beat British former IBF featherweight champion in the UK (Lee Selby)
Beat American reigning unified, lineal lightweight champion in the US (Teofimo Lopez)

Haney has been fighting guys that are either washed (Gamboa, Linares) or way smaller (Diaz). Kambosos is much closer to Haney's size and he's been fighting much more live dogs.

I don't like how close Haney came to getting iced by Jorge Linares. Linares was completely washed and simply didn't have anything left in the tank to finish the job. He got iced in one round by a journeyman in 2019, fought two even worse journeymen, then almost beat Haney, then in his next fight got TKO'd by another journeyman.

It's clear the last fight that Linares was any good was in mid 2018 vs Lomachenko. He was a sad shell of that man against Haney and he still almost got the win.

Haney also is the only person to beat Linares without stopping him. Linares has 7 losses, 6 by KO. Just goes to show you that Haney has absolutely NO power.


----------



## Dragonballfan

So Tank might fight Ryan Garcia later this year or at least that's the rumor I've heard.... What do you all think about that fight?


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> So Tank might fight Ryan Garcia later this year or at least that's the rumor I've heard.... What do you all think about that fight?


Davis won't fight anybody good and neither will Garcia. Garcia is fighting the ghost of Javier Fortuna in July and then likely Jojo Diaz after that.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Kambosos has been stepping up big time with each fight
> 
> Beat American former IBF lightweight champion in the US (Mickey Bey)
> Beat British former IBF featherweight champion in the UK (Lee Selby)
> Beat American reigning unified, lineal lightweight champion in the US (Teofimo Lopez)
> 
> Haney has been fighting guys that are either washed (Gamboa, Linares) or way smaller (Diaz). Kambosos is much closer to Haney's size and he's been fighting much more live dogs.
> 
> I don't like how close Haney came to getting iced by Jorge Linares. Linares was completely washed and simply didn't have anything left in the tank to finish the job. He got iced in one round by a journeyman in 2019, fought two even worse journeymen, then almost beat Haney, then in his next fight got TKO'd by another journeyman.
> 
> It's clear the last fight that Linares was any good was in mid 2018 vs Lomachenko. He was a sad shell of that man against Haney and he still almost got the win.
> 
> Haney also is the only person to beat Linares without stopping him. Linares has 7 losses, 6 by KO. Just goes to show you that Haney has absolutely NO power.


When you say Haney was almost iced, do you mean the 9th and 10th rounds of their fight? In the 9th he took a great shot, knees dipped a bit but landed his own combo, far from iced. The next round he was wobbled but came back to win the championships rounds...I wouldn't even think that was remotely close to be iced. Admittedly Linares wasnt the fighter he had been a few years back but Haney himself was only 22...now he's 23 and about to fight for undisputed. That shows he has the relevant skill and the relevant cajones.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> When you say Haney was almost iced, do you mean the 9th and 10th rounds of their fight? In the 9th he took a great shot, knees dipped a bit but landed his own combo, far from iced. The next round he was wobbled but came back to win the championships rounds...I wouldn't even think that was remotely close to be iced. Admittedly Linares wasnt the fighter he had been a few years back but Haney himself was only 22...now he's 23 and about to fight for undisputed. That shows he has the relevant skill and the relevant cajones.











The running, hugging clinch was one of the most embarrassing things in the history of boxing.


----------



## famicommander

ESPN reporting that Terence Crawford and Errol Spence, Jr. are close to a deal for an October megafight.

Crawford:
38-0-0-0, 29 KO
Lineal, Ring Magazine, WBO Lightweight Champion of the world
Lineal, Ring Magazine, WBA, WBC, IBF, WBO Undisputed Super Lightweight Champion of the world
WBO Welterweight titlist

Crawford vs world title winning opponents:
W vs Ricky Burns UD 12
W vs Yuriorkis Gamboa KO 9
W vs Ray Beltran UD 12 (lineal title fight)
W vs Viktor Postol UD 12 (lineal title fight, unification)
W vs Julius Indongo KO 3 (undisputed title fight, unification)
W vs Jeff Horn TKO 9
W vs Amir Khan TKO 6
W vs Kell Brook TKO 4
W vs Shawn Porter TKO 10

Spence:
28-0-0-0, 22 KO
WBA, WBC, IBF Unified Welterweight titlist

Spence vs world title winning opponents:
W vs Chris Algieri TKO 5
W vs Kell Brook KO 11
W vs Lamont Peterson RTD 7
W vs Mikey Garcia UD 12
W vs Shawn Porter SD 12 (unification)
W vs Danny Garcia UD 12
W vs Yordenis Ugas UD 12 (unification)

This fight will obviously be for the vacant lineal and Ring Magazine championships as well as the undisputed WBA, WBC, IBF, and WBO world titles.

If Crawford wins, he becomes a 3 division lineal champion and a 2 division undisputed champion.

If Spence wins, he claims his first lineal world championship and first undisputed championship.

This is the best possible fight in boxing right now. I can't wait.


----------



## TheDamo

I think Haney will win tonight!

Kambosos has become so unlikeable since winning


----------



## famicommander

Great win for Haney. Kambosos swinging at air all night. 

Fulton also completely washed Danny Roman, whom I thought got robbed against Akhmedaliev for his WBA/IBF titles. Hopefully they can set up the undisputed fight for Fulton next because it looks like Figueroa can't make 122 anymore for a potential rematch. If he can't get the undisputed fight or Figueroa rematch, then maybe a guy like Aleem or Nery.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Why this was i the middle of the week idk, but damn Donaire got manhandled here.... Inoue's next move should be undisputed then probably move up


----------



## famicommander

I hope this isn't the end for Donaire.

Even though Inoue destroyed him I truly believe Donaire could move down to 115 and beat Martinez for the IBF strap or the winner of Nietes vs Ioka for the WBO strap. The latter two have looked more washed up than Nonito for quite some time.

The relevance is that Donaire won full world titles at 112, 118, 122, and 126 but only an interim title at 115. If he were to pick up a full world title he'd join Tommy Hearns, Sugar Ray Leonard, Oscar De La Hoya, Floyd Mayweather, Jr., and Manny Pacquiao as the only legitimate five division world titlists. That would be a perfect way to cement to the casual public just how special of a fighter Donaire was and is.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534183811092725760


----------



## famicommander

Inoue is a special fighter. Hopefully he picks up that fourth strap at bantamweight soon to become undisputed, because I'd like to see him fight Fulton before Fulton moves up to featherweight. Fulton said he'd only stick around at super bantamweight for Inoue or the undisputed fight against the winner of Akhmadeliev/Rios.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was even quicker and more one sided than I thought it'd be. Smith had no hope in there.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538567390472044546


----------



## TheDamo

Usyk wins again and probably within the 12


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What a performance from Rodriguez! hes gonna be knocking on p4p lists soon.

And yeah, gotta heavily favour Usyk in the rematch. UD or possibly late stoppage if Joshua gets overzealous looking for the finish and gasses out. Not sure where he goes from there.


----------



## famicommander

Mikey Garcia has retired.

Titles won:
126: Ring Magazine/WBO
130: WBO
135: IBF (first reign), WBC/IBF (second reign)
140: Lineal/IBF

Great run, champ. 147 was a bridge too far but there's no shame in losing to Spence.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Del Boy being fucking weird again.....


----------



## famicommander

Chisora should've retired years ago.

He loses to every opponent he faces that has a pulse but he's so popular that his fans convince themselves he actually won every fight that goes the distance. Then he gets put back in there with someone he has no business in the ring against and loses badly again.

Pulev is going to beat the hell out of him and everybody is going to act surprised.


----------



## famicommander

Jake Paul is going to fight Hasim Rahman Jr, son of the former 2X heavyweight champion.

Rahman Jr isn't that good. He has a 12-1 record but it's mostly against low level opposition.

But, unlike all of Jake Paul's previous opponents, Rahman is an actual professional fighter who has fought against other pro fighters with wins on their record 11 times (10-1 in those fights; 2-0 against debuting fighters).

Rahman is definitely better than Tommy Fury, so this is a big step up for Paul.

Paul did spar Rahman in the past so he might have some idea of what he's getting himself into, but I expect he's bitten off more than he can chew this time.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## dirty24

Magsayo/Vargas was an excellent fight. 

Bam Rodriguez has been officially announced as defending his 115 pound title vs. Israel Gonzalez on the Canelo/GGG 3 PPV. I know I've seen Israel fight before but don't know off the top of my head if I was impressed with him or not. I'm going to have to dig up a couple of his fights before this event because I'm very interested in following Bam's career. 

I previously read rumors of Hiroto Kyoguchi and Mauricio Lara fighting on this PPV. With Bam getting announced though who knows if they follow through with that. I'm probably going to attend this event so I'd love if those guys round out the card. Not going to pretend to be an expert on Kyoguchi. I've only seen his two DAZN fights but was impressed with both. He's good and entertaining. I'm glad some of these guys at the top of the low weights are starting to get more exposure.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## wrasslin_casual

Rahman Jr getting paid to lose, lets be real.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Still needs more work done but much improved from the last gameplay video


----------



## wrasslin_casual

wrasslin_casual said:


> Rahman Jr getting paid to lose, lets be real.


What're you rolling your eyes at @Dragonballfan ? 

Rahman Jr is a heavyweight and in the last two fights weighed comfortably over 220 lbs..he is going to fight Paul at less than 200 lb with a 10lb rehydration clause. Rahman at 31 is not going to make that weight healthily and is clearly in it for the money. Maybe you just started watching boxing yesterday and dont know how weight has been weaponised by the big money players.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> Still needs more work done but much improved from the last gameplay video


This looks promising but the long gestating development doesnt sound promising. If it does release I fully expect it to have a small roster and then players have to buy further boxers...sad state of gaming when I have to think like that haha


----------



## Dragonballfan

wrasslin_casual said:


> This looks promising but the long gestating development doesnt sound promising. If it does release I fully expect it to have a small roster and then players have to buy further boxers...sad state of gaming when I have to think like that haha


I would rather they take their time to get it right then try to rush it out to the stores and have a broken game that needs a ton of patches to be good


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553533255793737728


----------



## famicommander

British boxing strikes again.

In March they tried their hardest to rob Erica Farias, who schooled Sandy Ryan 10 rounds to 0 and got a split decision razor thin win.

This time they just straight up robbed her. 

This was a 97-93 fight for Farias and the scorecards came back 98-92, 96-94, 96-94. 

Utterly shameful.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556117850074619908

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553940389672910851


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556806306337476609


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Fury is a joke


----------



## Oiky

Nobody wants to see that fight


----------



## all4red

I am of the same opinion


----------



## Oiky

Eubank Jr vs Benn is officially on 

Benn going to get walloped, the weight will play a big part here


----------



## famicommander

I get the feeling that Eubank will be robbed in that fight if he lets it go the distance. He'd better knock the smaller man out.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Benn vs. Eubank seems quite the mismatch. I feel like it'd be pretty embarrassing if Eubank doesn’t either get a stoppage or win very wide on points right? Benn is arguably still a prospect at 147 whereas Eubank has challenged for a 168 title before

I assume Benn’s team managed to drain Eubank sufficiently so that he will be severely physically damaged when he steps into the ring? That is basically what this fight will come down to. But at least the trailers they can make using footage of their dads should be all time great level hype videos 









Eubank Jnr vs Benn: Anatomy of a nostalgic superfight - Boxing News


With news that Chris Eubank Jnr and Conor Benn will reignite their fathers' rivalry on October 8, BN editor Matt Christie takes a closer look at what's in store




www.boxingnewsonline.net





This is a decent read.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557374206115020804


----------



## famicommander

Ruiz vs Ortiz is a great fight and winner vs Wilder is fine with me.

Helenius is pretty worn but not bad as a comeback opponent.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Oiky said:


> Eubank Jr vs Benn is officially on
> 
> Benn going to get walloped, the weight will play a big part here


Surely it can't be less than 160? 

Silly fight for Benn unless all he wants is the money and some exposure. He should have carried on working his way through 147, the division isn't as good as it used to be and he probably could have picked up a belt. I hope Eubank Jr wallops him for this haha


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Ruiz vs Ortiz is a great fight and winner vs Wilder is fine with me.
> 
> Helenius is pretty worn but not bad as a comeback opponent.


Ruiz would beat Wilder...who as always is scraping the barrel.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Ruiz would beat Wilder...who as always is scraping the barrel.


Ruiz got dropped by the ghost of Chris Arreola in his last fight. Wilder would destroy him.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> Surely it can't be less than 160?
> 
> Silly fight for Benn unless all he wants is the money and some exposure. He should have carried on working his way through 147, the division isn't as good as it used to be and he probably could have picked up a belt. I hope Eubank Jr wallops him for this haha


Picked up a belt against whom?

Crawford has the WBO, Spence has the other three and he's not even close to ready to fight either of those guys.

Jaron Ennis and Vergil Ortiz are both ranked ahead of him in all the alphabet soup rankings and he ain't ready for those guys or Stanionis either. If the winner of Crawford vs Spence vacates some belts, he'd have to go through one of those guys to get one.


----------



## Oiky

wrasslin_casual said:


> Surely it can't be less than 160?
> 
> Silly fight for Benn unless all he wants is the money and some exposure. He should have carried on working his way through 147, the division isn't as good as it used to be and he probably could have picked up a belt. I hope Eubank Jr wallops him for this haha


The fight will be fought at 157

Benns resume does not at all make for impressive reading, and despite the fact i think he looks the part in training, and his energy is all confidence when he talks, like we saw today at the presser, I don't think he has shown anything belt worthy in the ring

Most of the guys he could fight are PBC guys, the business relationship there is poor and they would spark him anyway, he would not get past Avenesyan, I feel his team know he isn't going to make serious waves at 147, so the Eubank Jnr fight has been made before he takes a serious loss at 147, and they can then say 'it's not our weight' and 'we dared' and all the other stuff, which isn't all untrue so fair play to him

I do like Benn, I just think he looks better and talks better than how he performs, he needs to hope Eubank, who hasn't made this weight since he was 18 years old, is so drained come fight night that he will not be able to perform, but of course, Benn will be bloating himself up in weight so how will he be able to perform in-ring with weight he is not used to carrying? Its not thunk walking around a bit heavier, trying to give an optimal performance with that same weight is another thing entirely

All in all when you look at the resumes of either man, the weight, etc etc it's a joke of a fight, if they didn't have the surnames they did, could you imagine trying to pitch this fight?😳 but saying that, from the second Benn turned over this was always going to happen


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558043218599727106
Da fuck is he doing retiring again lmao


----------



## famicommander

I'll believe he's retired when he notifies The Ring Magazine, the World Boxing Council, and the Transnational Boxing Ratings Board that he is abdicating their respective championships. As long as he's the WBC/Ring/Lineal heavyweight champion he's not retired.


----------



## famicommander

Welp, one day later and Fury has indeed abdicated the Ring Magazine belt.

Usyk and Joshua are both in the top 2 at TBRB and Ring Magazine, meaning their fight for the WBA, WBO, IBF, and IBO world titles next week will also now be for the vacant lineal and Ring Magazine world championships.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Until he gives up all his belts I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Until he gives up all his belts I'll believe it when I see it


He already gave up the Ring belt and notified the WBC he has retired. The WBC are the ones that haven't recognized it yet.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558861004670263296
Almost here!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558662689886552066
Lopez did not look like Lopez to start, but at the end looked more like himself


----------



## wrasslin_casual

AJ vUsyk 2...best fight made all year and come this saturday, as much as AJ is my boy, Usyk will stop him around 8 or 9.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Picked up a belt against whom?
> 
> Crawford has the WBO, Spence has the other three and he's not even close to ready to fight either of those guys.
> 
> Jaron Ennis and Vergil Ortiz are both ranked ahead of him in all the alphabet soup rankings and he ain't ready for those guys or Stanionis either. If the winner of Crawford vs Spence vacates some belts, he'd have to go through one of those guys to get one.


I didnt mean pick up a belt tomorrow, I was thinking along the lines of when Benn would be ready...maybe 2 or 3 years down the line. Spence and Crawford either retired or moved up...and honestly, all those other names just arent that good.If the belts are split Benn could pick up a regular WBA belt, or some element related WBC belt, or some WBO trinket. Thats what I meant.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Ruiz got dropped by the ghost of Chris Arreola in his last fight. Wilder would destroy him.


I'll bring this up if the fight ever happens..


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559724970317451264


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560000178974707712


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Forget all that, Usyk v AJ is just 2 days away!


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560387704554151944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560356134007046144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560206395496189952


----------



## Dragonballfan

It's fight time!!! Lets gooo!!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Usyk inside 8. AJ is little more than a modern day Bruno.


----------



## Dragonballfan

These sky sports announcers all over AJ's D jesus lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow i was expecting the robbery but they gave it to Usyk thank goodness


----------



## famicommander

I scored it 117-111 Usyk.

At worst, I could see 116-112.

The guy who had it 115-113 Usyk was high and the guy who scored it for Joshua was blatantly corrupt.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

A once in a life time talent is Usyk. Sensational.


----------



## Dragonballfan

This was pretty awkward, passionate but pretty awkward lool


----------



## AthleticGirth

The look on Hearn's face was priceless. His Saudi arse kissing this week has been stomach turning.

Well done to Usyk, a warrior inside and outside the ring.


----------



## famicommander

Usyk just became the second man to be lineal cruiserweight world champion and then become lineal heavyweight world champion.

The only other was Evander Holyfield.


----------



## rich110991

I don’t follow boxing but I see all the blokes on social media slagging off AJ for his speech. I watched his speech. What’s the problem with it? Seemed fine to me.


----------



## Rankles75

Split decision my arse…


----------



## Dragonballfan

rich110991 said:


> I don’t follow boxing but I see all the blokes on social media slagging off AJ for his speech. I watched his speech. What’s the problem with it? Seemed fine to me.


Would have been fine if it was just that but watch this, he throws the belts down, storms off like a bitch then comes back gets in Usyks face then grabs the mic and starts rambling for 5 minutes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561136664185131008
Guy is clearly concussed, punch drunk, or his fake persona finally slipped and the mask came off


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Judging in Boxing tends to make judging in MMA look great by comparison. The fight wasn't as close as the judges think and no way in hell can you give AJ the win. That's just blatant corruption.



Dragonballfan said:


> Would have been fine if it was just that but watch this, he throws the belts down, storms off like a bitch then comes back gets in Usyks face then grabs the mic and starts rambling for 5 minutes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561136664185131008
> Guy is clearly concussed, punch drunk, or his fake persona finally slipped and the mask came off


I think he slipped and the real AJ came out, plus being a sore loser in the heat of the moment. The second loss to Usyk means he's done at the top level. Can still fight Wilder maybe, Fury wont go near him now and he's not going to be the poster boy of HW Boxing anymore.


----------



## famicommander

There are still plenty of big fights for Joshua that don't involve Usyk or Fury:
Joshua vs Ruiz III
Joshua vs Wilder
Joshua vs Luis Ortiz
Joshua vs Whyte II

Wilder would ice the stiff robot but Whyte sucks, Joshua can beat him again.

Ortiz is probably too old but we'll see how his legs look against Ruiz.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

I want to see Joshua vs. Wilder just to see Joshua knocked unconscious. 

Hearn seemed to hint that Joshua is done at this level though. So I'm interested to see where he does go from here. Definitely have to build a Usyk vs. Fury fight though. It's a size mismatch and Fury will beat him but it's two undefeated heavyweights, all the belts on the line, it's a huge fight between two brilliant boxers that'll be the ultimate game of chess. Fury won't have fought anyone with the skills and pace of Usyk and Usyk won't have fought anyone so big and heavy.


----------



## famicommander

It was much earlier in his career, but Fury did struggle greatly (even got dropped) when he fought former cruiserweight champion Steve Cunningham.

I'd pick Fury to beat Usyk but you can't count a guy like Usyk out. He's truly a master boxer.

Just the second southpaw lineal heavyweight champion in history (Michael Moorer) and the second to be lineal at cruiser and heavy (Holyfield). Historic stuff.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

famicommander said:


> There are still plenty of big fights for Joshua that don't involve Usyk or Fury:
> Joshua vs Ruiz III
> Joshua vs Wilder
> Joshua vs Luis Ortiz
> Joshua vs Whyte II
> 
> Wilder would ice the stiff robot but Whyte sucks, Joshua can beat him again.
> 
> Ortiz is probably too old but we'll see how his legs look against Ruiz.


To me though the only fight in that list thats really a big deal is a Wilder fight. Which I think its almost a lock AJ gets sent to the shadow realm in that fight. I dont think any of those other fights do anything for anyone really.


----------



## famicommander

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To me though the only fight in that list thats really a big deal is a Wilder fight. Which I think its almost a lock AJ gets sent to the shadow realm in that fight. I dont think any of those other fights do anything for anyone really.


Joshua will still draw huge numbers in the UK and that will be enough to get a lot of those fights made.

Look at Chisora or Dave Allen. No matter how many times they get the tar beaten out of them people show up for their next fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

famicommander said:


> Joshua will still draw huge numbers in the UK and that will be enough to get a lot of those fights made.
> 
> Look at Chisora or Dave Allen. No matter how many times they get the tar beaten out of them people show up for their next fight.


True. I'd sort of discounted how loyal English fans are towards their sportsmen, even if they're not very good (like Paddy Pimblett in UFC). But just in the grander scheme of things, globally I dont think AJ has any big fights left outside Wilder. Even at his peak he's struggled to win fans over outside the UK. He's always just seemed overly manufactured and phoney. As good as he has been at times, I've always likened him to a boy band. Think he's had a very carefully crafted image for his whole career that required him to be unstoppable.


----------



## Irish Jet

What a fucking meltdown from Joshua at the end. Hearn trained his puppet well but the mask slips occasionally.

Usyk is just too good and we have to get the Fury fight now before either fighter drops off physically. I’d back Fury but Usyk’s the only guy I see giving him trouble. Will be an epic encounter and finally we’ll get an undisputed champ after 20+ years. If that fight doesn’t happen next the whole sport can get fucked.

What a great period it’s been for heavyweight boxing. Best it’s been for a long time and still plenty of great fights to make. Now they just have to happen.


----------



## Irish Jet

famicommander said:


> It was much earlier in his career, but Fury did struggle greatly (even got dropped) when he fought former cruiserweight champion Steve Cunningham.


I think people read way too much into that fight. Fury was notoriously reckless back then and iirc his uncle threatened to quit if he didn’t start fighting smarter around that time. He was trying to put on a show in his first fight in the US and got extremely sloppy. 

He’s been a different fighter since and has only gotten better with time. If Usyk causes him problems it will be with those angles he can attack from, definitely the best boxer Fury has or ever will step in the ring with.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

famicommander said:


> It was much earlier in his career, but Fury did struggle greatly (even got dropped) when he fought former cruiserweight champion Steve Cunningham.


Usyk would certainly have good moments but I feel Fury could definitely nullify Usyks work & impose himself on him to get the win. Usyk uses great footwork to put opponents in positions they're not really comfortable boxing, you saw that against Joshua in both fights, once Usyk got Joshua's feet out of position he didn't have a clue what to do. That's different with Fury, who's a very awkward opponent himself.

I just think Fury is just too big for Usyk. Fury will lean on him and just tire him out. I get that you're comparing a potential situation with Cunningham but that was years ago. Fury isn't even close to what he was back then. Fury was fighting like a madman back then. As much an entertainer as he was a boxer. He got serious and started to piece things together around the time of the cancelled Haye fight. I think that would have been his breakout performance.

It has to happen though. Two unbeaten fighters for all the gold. It's a huge monumental fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just got round to watching the fight, went pretty much as expected. AJ did the best he could pretty much, hes just outmatched in a way that no strategy can reliably overcome the challenges Usyk presents. All the "he just needs to be more aggressive" talk leading up was silly, its not that easy. 

It'll be interesting to see what AJ does next. The UK generally turns up for fighters they are invested in even if they arent the best (see Chisora, Bruno etc) but it'd be especially strange with AJ considering hes someone who was once looked at as the man in the division and the cash cow. Although granted hes already been slipping in the publics perception since the first Ruiz fight. The AJ/Wilder fight would still be fun but its typical boxing getting a fight years late when both guys are on the downside of their careers, imagine what it could have been circa 2018. Such a waste. 

As for Fury/Usyk, i'd favour Fury. I think hes one of the few guys who stylistically has the right tools for the job. Big tall HW who knows how to use his size but is also pretty quick and mobile and can keep up a decent pace.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561406951145226241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561268151106551808
Of course he wants to fight now, he never wanted to waste his time fighting Chisora l0ol


----------



## famicommander

Demetrius "you can't make me fight anyone good" Andrade has vacated his WBO middleweight title rather than face interim titlist Janibek Alimkhanuly.

Andrade plans to move up to super middleweight, continuously call out guys he knows are already committed to other fights, fight a bunch of bums, and then claim on twitter that everybody is ducking him.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561866865055600645


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> These sky sports announcers all over AJ's D jesus lol


How so? The commentators were giving Usyk all of the first 6 rounds even though its arguable AJ had it anywhere between 4-2 to 3-3. 

I had it 4-2 after 6 for AJ as he was putting in the best work but Usyk came back so strng in rounds 7 and 8 only for AJ to almost turn it around in 9 (I think it wast he 9th) but thechampionship rounds were all Usyk who was just masterful throughout.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> How so? The commentators were giving Usyk all of the first 6 rounds even though its arguable AJ had it anywhere between 4-2 to 3-3.
> 
> I had it 4-2 after 6 for AJ as he was putting in the best work but Usyk came back so strng in rounds 7 and 8 only for AJ to almost turn it around in 9 (I think it wast he 9th) but thechampionship rounds were all Usyk who was just masterful throughout.


If you had it 4-2 for AJ after 6, you don't know how to score a fight. 

Joshua won rounds 2, 8, and 9.

Usyk won the rest and most of them weren't close.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562598454207033344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562502196679176193


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> If you had it 4-2 for AJ after 6, you don't know how to score a fight.
> 
> Joshua won rounds 2, 8, and 9.
> 
> Usyk won the rest and most of them weren't close.


A fight is scored on who throws more, lands more, ring generalship and of course if a guy hurts the other guy. AJ edged Usyk in almost all those factors in the first half of the fight. Usyk himself seemed a bit taken aback by the different look, particular the bodyshots and he definitely felt some of those early. It doesn't take away from Usyk's greatness at all and anyone who thinks AJ wasn't competitive just doesn't know how boxing works.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> A fight is scored on who throws more, lands more, ring generalship and of course if a guy hurts the other guy. AJ edged Usyk in almost all those factors in the first half of the fight. Usyk himself seemed a bit taken aback by the different look, particular the bodyshots and he definitely felt some of those early. It doesn't take away from Usyk's greatness at all and anyone who thinks AJ wasn't competitive just doesn't know how boxing works.


Watch the fight again or get a new hobby. It wasn't close or competitive. Joshua got out-thrown in every round but 9 and he got out-landed in 9/12 overall:









The only time Usyk was even remotely bothered was on a low blow.

Ring generalship? They fought the whole fight exactly where Usyk wanted to fight it. Joshua needed to back him onto the ropes or into a corner and he repeatedly failed at it.

116-112 would be generous to Joshua.

And by the way, punches thrown isn't a criteria for scoring. There are only four, and they go like this in order of importance:
1. Clean punches
2. Effective aggression
3. Ring generalship
4. Defense

That's it. Those are the only criteria and Usyk schooled Joshua on all four.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

famicommander said:


> Watch the fight again or get a new hobby. It wasn't close or competitive. Joshua got out-thrown in every round but 9 and he go out-landed in every round but 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time Usyk was even remotely bothered was on a low blow.
> 
> Ring generalship? They fought the whole fight exactly where Usyk wanted to fight it. Joshua needed to back him onto the ropes or into a corner and he repeatedly failed at it.
> 
> 116-112 would be generous to Joshua.


There was a moment in round 12 where I feel Joshua most definitely had the chance to finish Usyk off.

Was with about a minute and a half left. Joshua staggered him but didn't have the killer instinct to land more shots which I think is probably an after effect of the Ruiz loss. He's always seemed much more cautious as a fighter since that loss.


----------



## famicommander

Two of the judges for Canelo vs GGG 3 are the same two clowns that handed Canelo the gift win in the second fight, and also nearly robbed Bivol in his easy win over Canelo.

I hate boxing sometimes. How these guys can still get work ANYWHERE, let alone in the rematch to a fight they clearly robbed a guy in, is baffling.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Watch the fight again or get a new hobby. It wasn't close or competitive. Joshua got out-thrown in every round but 9 and he got out-landed in 9/12 overall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time Usyk was even remotely bothered was on a low blow.
> 
> Ring generalship? They fought the whole fight exactly where Usyk wanted to fight it. Joshua needed to back him onto the ropes or into a corner and he repeatedly failed at it.
> 
> 116-112 would be generous to Joshua.
> 
> And by the way, punches thrown isn't a criteria for scoring. There are only four, and they go like this in order of importance:
> 1. Clean punches
> 2. Effective aggression
> 3. Ring generalship
> 4. Defense
> 
> That's it. Those are the only criteria and Usyk schooled Joshua on all four.


So AJ outlanded Usyk in 3 rounds, I scored 4 for him and you're throwing a hissy fit. Calm down kid, I have probably been watching boxing longer than youve been alive.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> So AJ outlanded Usyk in 3 rounds, I scored 4 for him and you're throwing a hissy fit. Calm down kid, I have probably been watching boxing longer than youve been alive.


I'm not having a hissy fit. I'm calmly explaining to you that you don't know what the hell you're talking about.

If you've really been watching boxing longer than I've been alive you must be the slowest learner in the history of the world. If you spend several decades watching something and still don't understand it might be time to throw in the towel.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563217505837264897


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

RIP Earnie Shavers. Absolute monster puncher.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> RIP Earnie Shavers. Absolute monster puncher.


Shavers is dead? That's sad. Dangerous puncher...the way he turned Holmes inside out is still the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> Shavers is dead? That's sad. Dangerous puncher...the way he turned Holmes inside out is still the stuff of nightmares.


One of the hardest punches anyone ever got up from.


----------



## famicommander

Shavers had nine daughters.

Can you imagine knocking on that door to take one of those girls out as a kid?

The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565440173453856770
A true legend.

RIP


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## famicommander

Fight of the year candidate tonight, y'all.

Sivenathi Nontshinga edged Hector Flores by split decision in an absolutely BRUTAL back and forth war for the vacant IBF light flyweight world title.

Sometimes we all get fed up with the nonsense in boxing, but it's fights like this one that remind us why this is the greatest sport in the world. If you missed this fight, track it down and watch it immediately.


----------



## Dragonballfan

If Andy doesn't win today after that dramatic body change I'll be highly disappointed


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> If Andy doesn't win today after that dramatic body change I'll be highly disappointed


This fight is more about Ortiz than Ruiz for me.

If Ortiz's legs look as bad as they did in the Martin fight, Ruiz will knock him out no matter what kind of shape he's in.

If Ortiz's legs are underneath him like in the Wilder fights, any version of Ruiz is in for a bad day at the office in my opinion.


----------



## famicommander

Ortiz robbed blind.

First of all, the second knockdown was a push.

Second, I scored the fight 113-112 even with the bogus knockdown. 8 rounds to 4, which would be 116-112, minus the 3 points for the knockdown.

EDIT:
Just checked boxingscene and they had it the same as I did:





Andy Ruiz vs Luis Ortiz - Scorecard - Boxing Schedule


Andy Ruiz vs Luis Ortiz event details, information and related articles.




www.boxingscene.com


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ruiz isnt exactly gonna shake off the lazy undisciplined fatty labels with that performance. I had Ortiz winning personally even with the knockdowns. 

Ortiz still has the skills but his legs are gone.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Ruiz isnt exactly gonna shake off the lazy undisciplined fatty labels with that performance. I had Ortiz winning personally even with the knockdowns.
> 
> Ortiz still has the skills but his legs are gone.


It really paints Wilder's two wins over Ortiz in a different light to see a completely shot version of Ortiz get off the canvas twice to obliterate former IBF champion Charles Martin and then get robbed against former WBA/WBC/WBO/IBO champion Andy Ruiz.

Make no mistake, Ortiz is a washed fighter. He's 43 years old and his legs are made of rubber at this point. But even still, he has a chin, a brain, and beastly power.

They're going to try to match Ruiz against Wilder after Wilder ices Helenius next month. That's why they robbed Ortiz tonight. Nobody wants to see Wilder vs Ortiz III, but they can sell Wilder vs Ruiz.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> It really paints Wilder's two wins over Ortiz in a different light to see a completely shot version of Ortiz get off the canvas twice to obliterate former IBF champion Charles Martin and then get robbed against former WBA/WBC/WBO/IBO champion Andy Ruiz.
> 
> Make no mistake, Ortiz is a washed fighter. He's 43 years old and his legs are made of rubber at this point. But even still, he has a chin, a brain, and beastly power.
> 
> They're going to try to match Ruiz against Wilder after Wilder ices Helenius next month. That's why they robbed Ortiz tonight. Nobody wants to see Wilder vs Ortiz III, but they can sell Wilder vs Ruiz.


If the Ruiz that came tonight fights Wilder he's gonna get wrecked hard af, He had good moments but got hit way too often and was trigger shy after he couldn't put Ortiz away


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> If the Ruiz that came tonight fights Wilder he's gonna get wrecked hard af, He had good moments but got hit way too often and was trigger shy after he couldn't put Ortiz away


He was terrified of Ortiz's power. That much was obvious. Ortiz is the hardest puncher Ruiz has ever been in there with. Arreola and Joshua dropped Ruiz but they didn't put the fear into him like Ortiz did.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566492228951982080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567175905348395008


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> If the Ruiz that came tonight fights Wilder he's gonna get wrecked hard af, He had good moments but got hit way too often and was trigger shy after he couldn't put Ortiz away


I don't think Ortiz got robbed. He was down three times, twice in one round if I'm not mistaken. That's a 5 point deficit already. For Ortiz to be on par he has to win a minimum of 5 rounds, and Ruiz has to lose everything else. I don't think it was that type of fight. Ruiz won his share of rounds and it was close.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> I don't think Ortiz got robbed. He was down three times, twice in one round if I'm not mistaken. That's a 5 point deficit already. For Ortiz to be on par he has to win a minimum of 5 rounds, and Ruiz has to lose everything else. I don't think it was that type of fight. Ruiz won his share of rounds and it was close.


1. The second knockdown was a bad call. No punch was landed and he was pushed down.
2. Even with the bogus knockdown counted, Ortiz won 8 clear rounds. That would be 116-112 Ortiz, minus the 3 points for the knockdown, that's 113-112. Which is the score that Boxing Scene also came up with.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> 1. The second knockdown was a bad call. No punch was landed and he was pushed down.
> 2. Even with the bogus knockdown counted, Ortiz won 8 clear rounds. That would be 116-112 Ortiz, minus the 3 points for the knockdown, that's 113-112. Which is the score that Boxing Scene also came up with.


well duh duh dee duh genius! I said because of those knockdowns it could be close enough, if a judge gives 1 or 2 of those rounds your super computer brain thinks were "clear" it's a Ruiz win. 

Duh duh dee duh!


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> well duh duh dee duh genius! I said because of those knockdowns it could be close enough, if a judge gives 1 or 2 of those rounds your super computer brain thinks were "clear" it's a Ruiz win.
> 
> Duh duh dee duh!


The rounds were all clear. Ruiz won 4 of them, no more.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So AJ/Fury might actually...really...possibly...definitely....maybe happen. For real this time.


----------



## AthleticGirth

It's now or never for Fury/AJ to make money. Rumoured for 3rd December in Cardiff with a 60/40 purse split in favour of Fury, 50/50 split for any rematch should a miracle happen and AJ wins.

But yeah, I'll only believe it'll happen when the bell rings with them both in the ring.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

AthleticGirth said:


> It's now or never for Fury/AJ to make money. Rumoured for 3rd December in Cardiff with a 60/40 purse split in favour of Fury, 50/50 split for any rematch should a miracle happen and AJ wins.
> 
> But yeah, I'll only believe it'll happen when the bell rings with them both in the ring.


It's not the last chance imo and if AJ wasn't being pushed so much he'd take the fight next year for undisputed titles. Use that time to fight 3 or 4 more times against varied opponents and work on his stamina and combination punching. 

That would allow Fury to either stfu and retire or fight Usyk.


----------



## AthleticGirth

wrasslin_casual said:


> It's not the last chance imo and if AJ wasn't being pushed so much he'd take the fight next year for undisputed titles. Use that time to fight 3 or 4 more times against varied opponents and work on his stamina and combination punching.
> 
> That would allow Fury to either stfu and retire or fight Usyk.


Maybe. I just worry there's too many variables getting in the way if they wait longer and it might not happen at all. 

Fury can make money elsewhere and with his temperament could pack boxing in at any time, the politics of the governing bodies will be a hindrance, the ego driven power dynamic between Hearn and Warren could prevent it happening and there's a risk even if AJ did an Audley Harrison and fought a line of bums he might still be unimpressive or even be sloppy enough to lose a fight. AJ's value as a global box office attraction is only going to go down the longer he's without a belt.

Warren told TalkSport this morning he was 90% sure it's going ahead. Reading between the lines AJ wants the fight, Hearn, as you'd expect, doesn't - Hearn's already been complaining Warren's lauding it over him, and Hearn knows his man's going to get beat.


We're at the stage now where It'd be a tragedy if the fight went the same route as Lennox v Riddick Bo and didn't happen at all. It'd be a tragedy if we got some glorified 'Battle of Britain' exhibition in Riyadh several years down the line. The stars have aligned for it to happen now.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

AthleticGirth said:


> Maybe. I just worry there's too many variables getting in the way if they wait longer and it might not happen at all.
> 
> Fury can make money elsewhere and with his temperament could pack boxing in at any time, the politics of the governing bodies will be a hindrance, the ego driven power dynamic between Hearn and Warren could prevent it happening and there's a risk even if AJ did an Audley Harrison and fought a line of bums he might still be unimpressive or even be sloppy enough to lose a fight. AJ's value as a global box office attraction is only going to go down the longer he's without a belt.
> 
> Warren told TalkSport this morning he was 90% sure it's going ahead. Reading between the lines AJ wants the fight, Hearn, as you'd expect, doesn't - Hearn's already been complaining Warren's lauding it over him, and Hearn knows his man's going to get beat.
> 
> 
> We're at the stage now where It'd be a tragedy if the fight went the same route as Lennox v Riddick Bo and didn't happen at all. It'd be a tragedy if we got some glorified 'Battle of Britain' exhibition in Riyadh several years down the line. The stars have aligned for it to happen now.


I don't want to get into all this casual Hearn v Warren nonsense. Hearn has put on the far superior fights in the last decade and Warren was an after thought in British boxing who has put on some oft he worst boxing events in history on BT. t's only Fury carrying his name at the moment.

I'm a genuine boxing fan and the only reason AJ v Fury interested me was because, at one stage, it w as for all the marbles. Now Fury v Usyk is for all the marbles, why Fury doesn't want it is beyond me. AJ on the other hand can have great fights v Whyte/Ruiz/Wilder/Joyce, get himself back into contention and show why he is number one contender by next year.


----------



## famicommander

Fury does want the Usyk fight. Usyk himself said he's not available until February due to both an injury and wanting to spend time with his family, Fury wants to fight in December so he's taking the best available opponent. Wilder won't be available and Fury already beat him twice, Usyk isn't available, so that leaves Joshua.


----------



## [The_Game]

I hope the Fury Joshua fight is official soon, I want to be there! 😁


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570493101118205952


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570464861339152385
Finally we might get this fight


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Spence v Crawford is a great fight...a bit late but at least its happening. I think Crawford takes it.

GGG v Canelo 3 is too many years too late with G now 40 years old and looking terrible in his last couple of performances. If Canelo doesnt stop him he shouldnt be given the win haha


----------



## famicommander

Usyk will be ringside for the Wilder vs Helenius fight and intends to pursue Wilder as an opponent if the Fury/Joshua winner is not ready or able to fight him once Usyk heals up.

Gotta respect that. Most fighters wouldn't take any fights at all if they were waiting on the winner of another fight for a huge undisputed unification payday. Usyk wants the undisputed fight, but if he can't get it he's explicitly seeking out the next most dangerous option out there.


----------



## Dragonballfan

My goodness GGG is not looking good at all... Barely throwing even his jab... COuld be a very long night


----------



## Rankles75

Dragonballfan said:


> My goodness GGG is not looking good at all... Barely throwing even his jab... COuld be a very long night


Sounds like GGG fought to survive rather than trying to win. All a bit of a waste of time…


----------



## famicommander

Golovkin's legs are gone. It's not that he was just trying to survive; it's that he's simply washed.

My scorecard was 116-112 Canelo. I gave GGG the first by a hair, then Canelo won several rounds in a row wide, then I gave GGG 9-11, then the 12th to Canelo.

Two judges had it closer. Probably overcompensating for the horrible cards from the first two fights. 7-5 is too close. 8-4, maybe 9-3. Clear Canelo win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Not a great fight compared to the previous two tbh. Unsurprisingly I guess.


----------



## Irish Jet

The fight was bad. DAZN was worse. Never using that trash again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Irish Jet said:


> The fight was bad. DAZN was worse. Never using that trash again.


Lol what was your issue with it?

Its 1.99 a month over here with nothing extra for that fight so I cant complain too much. The platform as a whole hasnt exactly lived up to what they were originally hyping it up to be though - taking over boxing, killing PPV and all that.


----------



## famicommander

DAZN commentary is just next level horrible.

Chris Mannix shouldn't be employed by anyone for any reason, but especially not to commentate on boxing in any capacity. Todd Grisham is horrible too.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> DAZN commentary is just next level horrible.
> 
> Chris Mannix shouldn't be employed by anyone for any reason, but especially not to commentate on boxing in any capacity. Todd Grisham is horrible too.


The nut hugging bias from the commentators is outrageous even by these standards lol

Todd was okay but he was def no Ranallo lol


----------



## famicommander

The WBA has ordered Golovkin to defend his middleweight title against Erislandy Lara.

Honestly, that's still a good fight. Lara is pushing 40 as well and hasn't fought anybody of note since he got a questionable draw against Brian Castano three and a half years ago.

If GGG wins he can then choose to either cash out in a lineal title fight and unification vs WBC champ Charlo or pursue a unification against his countryman and WBO champ Janibek. Either one would make a nice retirement fight.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

GGG no longer on DAZN, Canelo embarrassed himself by being schooled at light heavy and now not even being able to stop a shot fighter, DAZN needing to be ppv...what a terrible waste of money the whole thing has been.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What they already got this fight on Youtube???


----------



## famicommander

Shakur Stevenson missed weight by almost two pounds for his WBC/WBO super featherweight title defense tomorrow night against Robson Conceicao. Stevenson has relinquished the belts and will move up to 135 for his next fight. The fight will go on tomorrow night, but the titles are only on the line for Conceicao. Stevenson is not the champion anymore and cannot win the titles back tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol what was your issue with it?
> 
> Its 1.99 a month over here with nothing extra for that fight so I cant complain too much. The platform as a whole hasnt exactly lived up to what they were originally hyping it up to be though - taking over boxing, killing PPV and all that.


Cut out on me several times during the event. Looking at social media I was not alone in that.

It should either be a subscription or PPV - Not both. Last time I will ever use it regardless of what fight's they have. I'm sure Sky or BT will secure the Fury/Joshua fight if it indeed goes ahead.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Irish Jet said:


> Cut out on me several times during the event. Looking at social media I was not alone in that.
> 
> It should either be a subscription or PPV - Not both. Last time I will ever use it regardless of what fight's they have. I'm sure Sky or BT will secure the Fury/Joshua fight if it indeed goes ahead.


Yeah its pretty fucking audacious to go to regular PPV after all the "PPV is dead" talk.


----------



## famicommander

Gervonta Davis will go to a jury trial to face 14 misdemeanors this December. This is for the hit and run case in which he ran a right light while driving on a suspended license and hit another car, hospitalizing four people including a pregnant woman. He paid settlements to the other three passengers but the pregnant woman wants him in jail. Apparently after the wreck she made eye contact with Davis and begged him for help, but he simply took all his stuff out of his own car and hopped into a Camero that arrived minutes later and left.

Davis is also still being investigated for being up his ex at a college basketball game. Not sure why they need to investigate that for so long since the whole damn thing is on video.

Either way, hopefully they lock this scumbag up for a long time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> Gervonta Davis will go to a jury trial to face 14 misdemeanors this December. This is for the hit and run case in which he ran a right light while driving on a suspended license and hit another car, hospitalizing four people including a pregnant woman. He paid settlements to the other three passengers but the pregnant woman wants him in jail. Apparently after the wreck she made eye contact with Davis and begged him for help, but he simply took all his stuff out of his own car and hopped into a Camero that arrived minutes later and left.
> 
> Davis is also still being investigated for being up his ex at a college basketball game. Not sure why they need to investigate that for so long since the whole damn thing is on video.
> 
> Either way, hopefully they lock this scumbag up for a long time.


He's even more of a Piece of shit than Jon Jones, at least it seems that way at first glance.

I'll bet Floyd and his money was protecting him this entire time but now he's pretty fucked


----------



## famicommander

Nah, Jones is still worse.

He also left the scene of a crash in which he injured a pregnant woman
He also beat up his girlfriend
He also discharged a firearm in a residential neighborhood while driving drunk without a license or insurance
He also has several DUIs
He also choked a stripper

it just keeps going


----------



## El Grappleador

Canelo VS GGG III Meme:


----------



## famicommander

Joseph Parker and Joe Joyce are both truly horrible fighters. The fact that these two bums are ranked just goes to show you how terrible the heavyweight division is right now.

Joyce just plods forward in slow motion with his hands down and Parker was gassed by the third round, like he is every damn fight.


----------



## Rankles75

Joyce is bang average, and Parker couldn’t knock me out. Heavyweight boxing in 2022 sucks ass.


----------



## famicommander

Rankles75 said:


> Joyce is bang average, and Parker couldn’t knock me out. Heavyweight boxing in 2022 sucks ass.


Joyce is building his reputation around weak champions from 8 years ago like Bermane Stiverne and Joe Parker. Wouldn't be shocked if he fights Charles Martin next, but only because Sam Peter is retired.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Ive always liked Joyce. I like the fact he fails the eye test badly but keeps getting the job done anyway. Hes a big boxing zombie - slow as fuck but shrugs everything off and keeps coming and eventually overwhelms and breaks down his opponents. I think hes a problem for the majority of the division. Fury and Usyk would probably be able to avoid taking too much damage and win the decision, Wilder might have the power to stop him but if Joyces chin holds up and the fight goes long Wilder is probably getting even more years taken off his life.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Ive always liked Joyce. I like the fact he fails the eye test badly but keeps getting the job done anyway. Hes a big boxing zombie - slow as fuck but shrugs everything off and keeps coming and eventually overwhelms and breaks down his opponents. I think hes a problem for the majority of the division. Fury and Usyk would probably be able to avoid taking too much damage and win the decision, Wilder might have the power to stop him but if Joyces chin holds up and the fight goes long Wilder is probably getting even more years taken off his life.


Wilder blasts Joyce out inside 5 rounds. Taking Parker's punches off the chin and walking through them is an entirely different matter from taking Wilder's punches.

Remember that Joyce got iced in one round by Anthony Joshua in the amateurs. His chin isn't as good as people think, he's just not fighting anybody good.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> His chin isn't as good as people think, he's just not fighting anybody good.


You could say the same thing about Wilders power.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> You could say the same thing about Wilders power.


No?

He has literally knocked out everybody he's ever faced but Tyson Fury, whom he dropped 4 times in 3 fights.

Wilder obliterated a highly ranked Luis Ortiz twice; he wasted Stiverne in 1 round in the rematch (the only reason Stiverne lasted the distance in the first fight is because Wilder tore his right bicep and broke his right hand in the first round); he stopped Arreola and prime Duhaupas (Povetkin later stopped him, but Duhaupaus took that fight on 20 hours notice); he stopped former WBO heavyweight champ Liahokovich in one round a year before Andy Ruiz went the distance with him; he stopped Breazeale in 2 minutes after it took Joshua 7 rounds.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> No?
> 
> He has literally knocked out everybody he's ever faced but Tyson Fury, whom he dropped 4 times in 3 fights.
> 
> Wilder obliterated a highly ranked Luis Ortiz twice; he wasted Stiverne in 1 round in the rematch (the only reason Stiverne lasted the distance in the first fight is because Wilder tore his right bicep and broke his right hand in the first round); he stopped Arreola and prime Duhaupas (Povetkin later stopped him, but Duhaupaus took that fight on 20 hours notice); he stopped former WBO heavyweight champ Liahokovich in one round a year before Andy Ruiz went the distance with him; he stopped Breazeale in 2 minutes after it took Joshua 7 rounds.


So after criticizing Joyce for beating the shit out of and stopping Parker, calling them both horrible fighters who represent how much the division sucks, you then go on to try and talk up Wilders resume by bringing up him beating guys like Duhaupaus and Arreola. Oh and Stiverne who Joe "hasnt fought anyone good" Joyce has beaten too. Cool. Obviously not biased at all.

In reality if Wilder beat Parker it would be the second best opponent he'd beaten in his 45 fight, 14 year career, and Parker arguably has a better chin than anyone Wilder has stopped.

Are you going to have the same level of criticism for Wilders next fight as you do for Joyce/Parker? somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Wilder obliterated a highly ranked Luis Ortiz twice





famicommander said:


> Joseph Parker and Joe Joyce are both truly horrible fighters. The fact that these two bums are ranked just goes to show you how terrible the heavyweight division is right now.


  

Again, no bias....


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Again, no bias....


Did we not JUST see a shot, 43 year old Ortiz get robbed against Andy Ruiz?

Wilder stopped the best version of Ortiz. Ruiz got a gift knockdown, 2 legit knockdowns, and still lost 8 rounds against a version of Ortiz that could barely stand up.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Did we not JUST see a shot, 43 year old Ortiz get robbed against Andy Ruiz?
> 
> Wilder stopped the best version of Ortiz. Ruiz got a gift knockdown, 2 legit knockdowns, and still lost 8 rounds against a version of Ortiz that could barely stand up.


The "best version" of Ortiz never existed, he can crushed most of his career and was already 39 years old at the time of the first fight, suspected of being up to 10 years older. Dont get me wrong, I like the guy and would put him ahead of Parker, but not by much. Its weird how you shit on Joyce for fighting Parker but are then so high on Wilder going life and death with old man Ortiz like its some incredible win in comparison. Personally I think Joyce beats 2018/19 Ortiz down, and does it without being out on his feet and potentially saved by the bell the way Wilder was in the first fight. 

I'm also not sure why you think Joyce/Parker shows that the HW division is "terrible" but not so much when Wilder was able to build up a massive undefeated record and hold a title for years by defending it in Alabama against guys like Duhaupas and Gerald Washington. Or why you're criticizing Joyce for fighting Parker but not Wilder for fighting a 38 year old sparring partner who was KO'd stiff by the aforementioned Duhaupas and Washington in addition to being dominated by Dillian Shyte. 

Its just not consistent.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574442301321101313


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574384580232183808
Yuck


----------



## AthleticGirth

AJ should put on a pair of yellow trunks and get in the ring to fight a clown like Deji. Hearn will have all his lickspittles at Da Zone promote it as elite boxing at its very finest. 

Unfortunately the only way Fury AJ happens is when they're both middle aged, washed up and looking for a quick cash grab from all the mugs who'll fill Wembley.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

AthleticGirth said:


> AJ should put on a pair of yellow trunks and get in the ring to fight a clown like Deji.


Probably a better opponent than Manuel Charr tbf.


----------



## abraham lincoln

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Probably a better opponent than Manuel Charr tbf.


yes,definitely better opponent


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

You know on the topic of DAZN being crap. 

I just went on there to watch the Bam/Gonzalez fight and the vid ends in the fucking 7th round. Also wanted to watch the Nontshinga fight cause I heard it was crazy but I cant find it on there anymore. 

Annoying.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Dragonballfan said:


>


Wonder if its ever actually coming out at this point though lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wonder if its ever actually coming out at this point though lol.


Looks like they are getting closer to a complete game, I'd say next year at the earliest though


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575898891857395713


----------



## famicommander

Dammit boxing. Just make the damn fights we want to see.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577102533411360768


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578038670946631682


----------



## AthleticGirth

Another clown show with the spiv Hearn as ringmaster. He tried to get Nigel and Chris Snr in the ring a year ago despite them both being well into their 50s. Their sons were the next best thing with Eubank Jnr having to cut weight to make the fight happen and now it turns out Hearn's boy Conor Benn's been juicing and caught by VADA taking meds to get his balls working again. 

Hearn the hypocrite, who's championed VADA in the past when it suited his purposes, wanted to completely ignore their findings and stage an unsanctioned fight. The man has zero integrity, he has no regard for the fighters' safety and the sooner he's done with boxing the better.


----------



## famicommander

They did the same thing with Dillian Whyte when he popped for PEDs on the VADA testing for the Rivas fight. He passed the UKAD tests and he was able to bully the BBBoC into caving in because they don't have the resources to beat a promoter-backed fighter in an extended court battle.


----------



## famicommander

Chris Algieri, who suffered a KO loss to Benn recently, said he'd heard rumors about Benn being dirty and before their fight Algieri was shocked that nobody monitored his drug test or watched while they were wrapping his hands. He said the lack of oversight compared to the US was staggering.

Remember that the Whyte-Rivas fight I mentioned earlier also had another controversy outside Whyte's PED test. Whyte was also accused of switching gloves AFTER the glove selection meeting and he simply got away with it.

Sad that a former kickboxing AND boxing world champion like Chris Algieri could be handed a loss under such shady circumstances. He went the distance with Pacquiao and Khan, beat Provodnikov, lost fair and square by stoppage to Spence. All champions. And then a punk kid uses nepotism and PEDs to saddle Asgieri's record with an L forever.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579613898428526592


----------



## famicommander

That's even worse than Helenius and Wilder's fighting him coming off back to back KO losses.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Not defending this shitty fight but Del Boy did get robbed in ridiculous fashion against Helenius, granted it was ages ago.

But yeah, Wilder is coming off of bad losses so hes in a different situation right now, Helenius is a fine opponent for him at this point. Fury the consensus no1 HW on the planet fighting Chisora? total joke but also not surprising.

AJ/Arreola is picking up a worrying amount of steam too.

Boxing always holds itself back with these treading water time waster type fights that nobody asked for.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not defending this shitty fight but Del Boy did get robbed in ridiculous fashion against Helenius, granted it was ages ago.
> 
> But yeah, Wilder is coming off of bad losses so hes in a different situation right now, Helenius is a fine opponent for him at this point. Fury the consensus no1 HW on the planet fighting Chisora? total joke but also not surprising.
> 
> AJ/Arreola is picking up a worrying amount of steam too.
> 
> Boxing always holds itself back with these treading water time waster type fights that nobody asked for.


AJ in BACK-TO-BACK fights has fought:
Wlad
Takam
Parker
Povetkin
Ruiz x2
Pulev
Usyk x2

All but two of those opponents were either current or former champions, while possibly two of those names are first ballot HOFers and ATGs. 

Fury in since his come back...need I say anything here?

The plan was always to fight a below par opponent because that is 90% of Fury's career.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> AJ in BACK-TO-BACK fights has fought:
> Wlad
> Takam
> Parker
> Povetkin
> Ruiz x2
> Pulev
> Usyk x2
> 
> All but two of those opponents were either current or former champions, while possibly two of those names are first ballot HOFers and ATGs.
> 
> Fury in since his come back...need I say anything here?
> 
> The plan was always to fight a below par opponent because that is 90% of Fury's career.



Yeah AJ has fought the most consistently solid level of opposition overall since he stepped up to Wlad, but an Arreola fight? fuck that. That would be a huge step backwards. Theres just no value at all in that fight. Arreola doesnt present much of a threat AND he has no real name value, at least not for the UK audience. 

As for Fury, yeah his career is very up and down. On the one hand he fought Wlad in Germany and Wilder 3x in America which is ballsy beyond anything AJ and Wilder have done so far, but on the other he can get away with so much bullshit. Wilder and especially Joshua would be crucified for doing some of the stuff Fury gets away with.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Yeah AJ has fought the most consistently solid level of opposition overall since he stepped up to Wlad, but an Arreola fight? fuck that. That would be a huge step backwards. Theres just no value at all in that fight. Arreola doesnt present much of a threat AND he has no real name value, at least not for the UK audience.
> 
> As for Fury, yeah his career is very up and down. On the one hand he fought Wlad in Germany and Wilder 3x in America which is ballsy beyond anything AJ and Wilder have done so far, but on the other he can get away with so much bullshit. Wilder and especially Joshua would be crucified for doing some of the stuff Fury gets away with.


"Wilder 3x in America which is ballsy" in what world? 

Before Showtime and BT started to promote this ridiculous rivalry, Wilder was often regarded as a paper champion who was fighting absolute scrubs. All of a sudden, because BT/Showtime/Warren/Top Rank/Arum needed to promote Fury's comeback, he because a killer. 

Yes Wilder can punch but the guy was getting outboxed by a Polish plumber if you remember. 

The only proven opponent Fury has had was Wlad.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

wrasslin_casual said:


> "Wilder 3x in America which is ballsy" in what world?
> 
> Before Showtime and BT started to promote this ridiculous rivalry, Wilder was often regarded as a paper champion who was fighting absolute scrubs. All of a sudden, because BT/Showtime/Warren/Top Rank/Arum needed to promote Fury's comeback, he because a killer.
> 
> Yes Wilder can punch but the guy was getting outboxed by a Polish plumber if you remember.
> 
> The only proven opponent Fury has had was Wlad.


I'm hardly a huge Wilder fan and at this point kind of actively dislike Fury tbh, but this is crazy talk. Fighting a 6'7 athletic ATG puncher in his home country three fucking times is 1000% ballsy because its almost tempting fate. I'm amazed Wilders punchers chance didnt work out in one of those fights. Plus at the time of the first Wilder fight Fury had been back like 6 months and looked like absolute shit in his comeback fights. Most people thought he was gonna get murdered, they kept bringing up the Cunningham knockdown etc. If anything Wilder was being opportunistic and Fury was intended to be a lamb to the slaughter in the build up to AJ/Wilder, but Fury turned the tables.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'm hardly a huge Wilder fan and at this point kind of actively dislike Fury tbh, but this is crazy talk. Fighting a 6'7 athletic ATG puncher in his home country three fucking times is 1000% ballsy because its almost tempting fate. I'm amazed Wilders punchers chance didnt work out in one of those fights. Plus at the time of the first Wilder fight Fury had been back like 6 months and looked like absolute shit in his comeback fights. Most people thought he was gonna get murdered, they kept bringing up the Cunningham knockdown etc. If anything Wilder was being opportunistic and Fury was intended to be a lamb to the slaughter in the build up to AJ/Wilder, but Fury turned the tables.


I agree with the context, Fury was brought in as a warm up because everyone expected Fury to be a fat slob...which lets be honest he was. The fight however showcases just how crap Wilder is (I refer once more to POlish builder) than how good Fury was in that fight, except of course the exceptional raising from the dead in what was it, the 12th round? 

but this overhyping of Wilder is crazy. He is utter trash. If you follow boxing youd know he didnt even throw a proper jab until probably his late 20s when he met Lennox Lewis in a car park LOL

The guy was rash and fought no names pre-Fury...and is fighting no names again.


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581268661687312384
Damn i didn't know this rematch was happening tonight already. Jeeze


----------



## famicommander

I had Mayer-Baumgardner 95-95 but was fine with Baumgardner getting the win. Mayer gave away the first three and it cost her dearly.

Shields beat Marshall easily. 97-93, but the commentary team bent over backwards to make it seem much closer than it ever was. Shields won the first 6 rounds easily and then cruised the rest of the way.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581447762066821120
Just how ridiculous can this man's outfit get lol



Spoiler: NSFW Boxing Link





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581455903127019520
Yeesh talk about a nasty head injury


----------



## famicommander

Wilder was smart to drop those 23 pounds. I think it was a mistake to bulk up with the second and third Fury fights. Helenius is what he is at this point, not a ranked fighter, but I don't see Ruiz standing up to that right hand either.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Helenius really seized the opportunity there...


----------



## famicommander




----------



## Dragonballfan

Kambosos is done for now, who does Haney go after next? Loma?


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Kambosos is done for now, who does Haney go after next? Loma?


Yeah, Lomachenko will be next. He's with Top Rank just like Haney and is highly ranked everywhere:
#1 WBC
#4 WBA
#3 IBF
#1 WBO

Loma has a warm up against Jamaine Ortiz in a couple weeks and will probably be made a mandatory challenger when he wins since Ortiz is in the top 10 in the WBC and top 15 in the WBO.


----------



## famicommander

If it's Wilder vs Ruiz next it might be interesting to check out their common opponents

Kelsey Arnold:
Deontay Wilder W KO 1, 6/26/2009
Andy Ruiz W KO 3, 2/11/2011

Alvaro Morales:
Wilder W TKO 3, 4/30/2010
Ruiz W UD 6, 2/26/2011

Matthew Greer:
Wilder W TKO 2, 1/19/2013
Ruiz W KO 1, 3/16/2013

Siarhei Liakhovich:
Wilder W KO 1, 8/19/2013
Ruiz W UD 10, 12/20/2014

Chris Arreola:
Wilder W RTD 8, 7/16/2016
Ruiz W UD 12, 5/1/2021 (Ruiz dropped in round 2)

Luis Ortiz:
Wilder W TKO 10, 3/3/2018
Wilder W KO 7, 11/23/2019
Ruiz W UD 12, 9/4/2022 (extremely questionable decision, plus the second knockdown wasn't a knockdown)


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581495706002419712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581499617291563008
Damn after all that shit he talked he deserved every bit of this KO lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

Robinson ducks around punches until he spots a great offensive opportunity against Brook!







youtube.com





Starting to look much better, hopefully the knockdowns can be even more refined


----------



## Aewwe

famicommander said:


> I had Mayer-Baumgardner 95-95 but was fine with Baumgardner getting the win. Mayer gave away the first three and it cost her dearly.
> 
> Shields beat Marshall easily. 97-93, but the commentary team bent over backwards to make it seem much closer than it ever was. Shields won the first 6 rounds easily and then cruised the rest of the way.


Yeah, Shields was levels above and a very comfortable victory. Are you talking about American commentary, because I imagine the UK team over here would have been far worse. 'Pick'em', 'rematch' etc. basically just saying that because the depth is ridiculously shallow. There's 22 professionals in that weight class, not many have more than 5 fights, and a lot of them don't have winning records, so there's not much more for them to do, other than continuing to win overmatched fights.

One of the judges scorecards was ridiculous, 96-94, which is bad enough, but even worse when you see that he had *Marshall 4-3 up after 7 rounds *, and then gave the last 3 rounds to Shields. Probably had something in his ear telling him that they can't rob Claressa, so had to somehow save his card, even though Shields eased off later on, as you say.


----------



## famicommander

They should have made Braekhus vs Shields before Braekhus got too old. She was past her prime before Shields turned pro, but I feel like they could have made the fight in 2016. That's when Braekhus took out Anne Sophie Mathis in 2 rounds and Shields turned pro.

For my money, prime Braekhus is still the greatest woman fighter of all time. Those two wins over Mathis, the win over prime Farias, the wins over Mia St. John, Chevelle Hallback, Myriam Lamare, Mikaela Lauren twice, Oxandia Castillo (coming off a stoppage of Hanna Gabriels) were all top notch wins. And don't forget that Holly Holm dropped her belts and left the weight class the first time the WBC ordered her to fight Braekhus, then retired the second time they ordered her to face Braekhus even though Braekhus agreed to fight her in the US for Holm's biggest ever payday (she wouldn't end up making more than she passed up until years later when she beat Rousey in UFC).

I think prime Braekhus is the only one who might have beaten Shields and I think Shields is the only one who might have beaten prime Braekhus.


----------



## Carlogero

Guys, what do you think about all these matches with retired MMA fighters?
Do you all look forward for one who can finally KO the Paul prodigy?


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583547478120763394
Crawford and Spence need to stop fucking around and get in the ring next year already


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Fury really did some damage to this guy.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584684109888356352


----------



## famicommander

Catchweight?

Tank out of shape again.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586593963036872704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586587772239781888


----------



## famicommander

Nate Diaz is a gigantic waste of time. He's not nearly as good of a boxer as Silva. This is a step down in competition for Paul.


----------



## -Slick-

Do people really fall for JP:s act? If he’s so good, why don’t he go up against real, active boxers in their prime? I mean he’s smart in a PR way how he gets attention and money but I can’t believe people can’t see through the whole thing.

On the other hand I probably also would choose old MMA stars way beyond their prime for a big payday rather then a much better boxer with less name value in his prime that would expose me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

famicommander said:


> Nate Diaz is a gigantic waste of time. He's not nearly as good of a boxer as Silva. This is a step down in competition for Paul.


I think its pretty much all a waste of time at this point tbh. Jake has basically proved that after years of boxing specific training he can beat some MMA guys in a boxing match.


----------



## Oiky

I respect the fact Jake Paul obviously trains hard, gets in the mix of it in various different Gyms 

But in my honest opinion, and its only my opinion, all his fights have been fixed, I personally believe that a journeyman would knock Paul into next week if he wasn't paid off

Yeah Paul's a big guy, he could make it rough and difficult for certain guys, but that's about it on a realistic level for me. Fairplay to him, he's a wealthy guy milking a lucrative sport for even more money, I'm not really interested in his act, and I do think his bouts are fixed, but each to their own


----------



## famicommander

The fights weren't fixed. That's just plain idiotic. 

None of the guys he's fought are the level of a journeyman. Silva is the only fighter he's faced that even qualifies as a novice boxer, and he was 47 years old with a total of 5 fights under his belt.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think its pretty much all a waste of time at this point tbh. Jake has basically proved that after years of boxing specific training he can beat some MMA guys in a boxing match.


Well until now each of his fights were a big step up:
AnEsonGib: not even an athlele
Robinson: not a boxer, but at least a world class athlete
Askren: not a boxer, but a least a fighter
Woodley: not a boxer, but at least has 7 KOs in MMA
Woodley II: giving a pro MMA guy a second crack at him is a big deal. A fighter like Woodley can make adjustments
Silva: 4 pro boxing fights, 1 unscored boxing fight, 1 pro Muay Thai fight, etc. An actual, competent striker

That's not an unreasonable progression for a guy that had only one amateur bout. Most novice boxers have dozens if not hundreds of amateur bouts.

But Diaz? He's barely a better opponent than Woodley. A huge step down from Silva.

Paul should fight another boxer with 5-10 fights under their belt.


----------



## famicommander

-Slick- said:


> Do people really fall for JP:s act? If he’s so good, why don’t he go up against real, active boxers in their prime? I mean he’s smart in a PR way how he gets attention and money but I can’t believe people can’t see through the whole thing.
> 
> On the other hand I probably also would choose old MMA stars way beyond their prime for a big payday rather then a much better boxer with less name value in his prime that would expose me.


Nobody in their right mind thinks Paul can beat active boxers in their prime. It would be ridiculously stupid for him to step into the ring with a guy like that with only a handful of fights under his belt.

Paul is a novice fighter and he's fighting other novice fighters. There's nothing unreasonable or unusual about that; the only reason it's getting so much attention is because
1. Jake's famous
and
2. MMA fans don't know jack about boxing and they think people like Diaz have a chance in hell


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587746065389965317


----------



## -Slick-

famicommander said:


> Nobody in their right mind thinks Paul can beat active boxers in their prime. It would be ridiculously stupid for him to step into the ring with a guy like that with only a handful of fights under his belt.
> 
> Paul is a novice fighter and he's fighting other novice fighters. There's nothing unreasonable or unusual about that; the only reason it's getting so much attention is because
> 1. Jake's famous
> and
> 2. MMA fans don't know jack about boxing and they think people like Diaz have a chance in hell


I mean, you’re not wrong. But I guess you haven’t missed that some people are saying he would beat pretty much anyone at this point? We even had some guys on this forum saying he’s the best boxer in the world today. I’m not saying he should meet top guys, just that I think he should go up against other actual boxers on his level.

That’s just how I see it though as a casual viewer, I’m far from an expert.


----------



## famicommander

-Slick- said:


> I mean, you’re not wrong. But I guess you haven’t missed that some people are saying he would beat pretty much anyone at this point? We even had some guys on this forum saying he’s the best boxer in the world today. I’m not saying he should meet top guys, just that I think he should go up against other actual boxers on his level.
> 
> That’s just how I see it though as a casual viewer, I’m far from an expert.


Anyone who thinks he's the best boxer in the world or that he would beat any ranked contenders in his current state is a delusional idiot, point blank. But that's nothing new. All sports are full of fans that don't know what they're seeing and don't know what they're talking about.

He tried to fight Tommy Fury, who is another crappy novice fighter, but Fury got hurt the first time and then couldn't get into the US the second time. But that's the level of guys he should be fighting for now. In 15-20 more fights, if he sticks to it and steadily increases his level of opposition, he might actually have a shot against a top 50 guy.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Carlogero said:


> Guys, what do you think about all these matches with retired MMA fighters?
> Do you all look forward for one who can finally KO the Paul prodigy?


He's fighting has beens who have had injuries in a sport they were never high level at...whats there to like? 

The amount of casual interest is funny though, on that note, what were the ppv numbers for Luger v SIlva?


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587746065389965317


These clowns are a stain on the great fighters the sport of boxing once produced. Crawford is in his mid 30s, Spence is the wrong side of 30 and yet neither of these fools have ever been undisputed champions or fought their best available opponents. 

Im glad we now have someone like Devin Haney.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588279180281532417
Damn we finally got a decent scrap on the horizon


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> These clowns are a stain on the great fighters the sport of boxing once produced. Crawford is in his mid 30s, Spence is the wrong side of 30 and yet neither of these fools have ever been undisputed champions or fought their best available opponents.
> 
> Im glad we now have someone like Devin Haney.


Do you ever tire of making an ass of yourself?

Terence Crawford was the undisputed WBA, WBC, IBF, WBO, Ring Magazine, and lineal champion at 140.

Terence Crawford was the WBO, Ring Magazine, and lineal champion at 135.

Terence Crawford vs TBRB top 10 ranked opponents and/or world champions:
#3 Ricky Burns (3 division champion, reigning WBO lightweight champion)
#7 Yuriorkis Gamboa (former unified featherweight champion)
*#2 Raymundo Beltran (lineal title fight; future WBO lightweight champion)*
#9 Thomas Dulorme
*#1 Viktor Postol (lineal title fight; unification, reigning WBC super lightweight champion)*
#3 John Molina
*#1 Julius Indongo (undisputed unification; reigning WBA/IBF super lightweight champion)*
#4 Jeff Horn (reigning WBO welterweight champion)
Amir Khan (former unified super lightweight champion
Kell Brook (former IBF welterweight champion)
#10 Egidijus Kavaliauskas
#4 Shawn Porter (2X welterweight champion)

In bold are the fights where he quite literally fought the best opponent available. Postol and Indongo were reigning champions and both ranked #1, while Crawford was #1 when he fought #2 Beltran.

Devin Haney's resume is horrible in comparison. His only two ranked opponents were both George Kambosos. 

Haney is young and those Kambosos wins were good wins, but to compare him to Crawford in any context just reveals that you don't even watch boxing.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> Do you ever tire of making an ass of yourself?
> 
> Terence Crawford was the undisputed WBA, WBC, IBF, WBO, Ring Magazine, and lineal champion at 140.
> 
> Terence Crawford was the WBO, Ring Magazine, and lineal champion at 135.
> 
> Terence Crawford vs TBRB top 10 ranked opponents and/or world champions:
> #3 Ricky Burns (3 division champion, reigning WBO lightweight champion)
> #7 Yuriorkis Gamboa (former unified featherweight champion)
> *#2 Raymundo Beltran (lineal title fight; future WBO lightweight champion)*
> #9 Thomas Dulorme
> *#1 Viktor Postol (lineal title fight; unification, reigning WBC super lightweight champion)*
> #3 John Molina
> *#1 Julius Indongo (undisputed unification; reigning WBA/IBF super lightweight champion)*
> #4 Jeff Horn (reigning WBO welterweight champion)
> Amir Khan (former unified super lightweight champion
> Kell Brook (former IBF welterweight champion)
> #10 Egidijus Kavaliauskas
> #4 Shawn Porter (2X welterweight champion)
> 
> In bold are the fights where he quite literally fought the best opponent available. Postol and Indongo were reigning champions and both ranked #1, while Crawford was #1 when he fought #2 Beltran.
> 
> Devin Haney's resume is horrible in comparison. His only two ranked opponents were both George Kambosos.
> 
> Haney is young and those Kambosos wins were good wins, but to compare him to Crawford in any context just reveals that you don't even watch boxing.


CLEARLY I'm talking about 147lb where he has been for the last 5 years. Admittedly I could have made that clearer. In that time period he fought over the hill Khan and Brook, the Spence fight cant even be made (obviously both sides to blame on this)...wheres the Pacquiao fight? Thurman? Danny Garcia? 

Now the Postol, Dulorme, Burns fights were all terrific but they were over half a decade ago. They were all good fighters but none of them were greats. This is laughable if you're sat here trying to say he is a great. If you think he is ag ood fighter, so do I.


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> CLEARLY I'm talking about 147lb where he has been for the last 5 years. Admittedly I could have made that clearer. In that time period he fought over the hill Khan and Brook, the Spence fight cant even be made (obviously both sides to blame on this)...wheres the Pacquiao fight? Thurman? Danny Garcia?
> 
> Now the Postol, Dulorme, Burns fights were all terrific but they were over half a decade ago. They were all good fighters but none of them were greats. This is laughable if you're sat here trying to say he is a great. If you think he is ag ood fighter, so do I.


He's a first ballot Hall of Famer if he retires tomorrow. He's a two division lineal champion, a three division world titlist, and a one division undisputed champion.

And you said:


> Crawford is in his mid 30s, Spence is the wrong side of 30 and yet *neither of these fools have ever been undisputed champions or fought their best available opponents. *
> 
> Im glad we now have someone like Devin Haney.


Then you tried to walk it back.

Both Spence and Crawford have beaten FAR better opposition than Haney. It's not even remotely close or arguable.

Spence beat Chris Algieri, Kell Brook, Lamont Peterson, Mikey Garcia, Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter, and Yordenis Ugas in the span of nine fights, all at 147.

You're an ignorant clown.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> He's a first ballot Hall of Famer if he retires tomorrow. He's a two division lineal champion, a three division world titlist, and a one division undisputed champion.
> 
> And you said:
> 
> 
> Then you tried to walk it back.
> 
> Both Spence and Crawford have beaten FAR better opposition than Haney. It's not even remotely close or arguable.
> 
> Spence beat Chris Algieri, Kell Brook, Lamont Peterson, Mikey Garcia, Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter, and Yordenis Ugas in the span of nine fights, all at 147.
> 
> You're an ignorant clown.


Listen kid, let me make it simple for you. Both of these guys should have already fought for undisputed at 147, in particular against each other. And listen child, just dropping names mean scarce all in the real world of boxing fans LIKE ME. Danny was well past his best when they eventually fought Spence in 2020, he fought lightweight Mikey in one of the most boring contents in 147 title history...and LAUGH at you mentioning Peterson seriously who hadnt been relevant for years, in fact probably since Washington v Khan. 

Put down the juice carton kiddo.


----------



## famicommander

Lamont Peterson had just beaten David Avenesyan for the WBA Regular strap and was ranked #8 by the TBRB when Spence stopped him.

Danny Garcia had only lost two fights, both close decisions, to Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter and was ranked #6 by the TBRB when Spence beat him.

Mikey Garcia was undefeated, the reigning lineal champion at 140, a unified champion at 135, and a four division titlist seeking his fifth when Spence beat him.

You're an ignorant clown who doesn't watch boxing. You said a whole bunch of stupid nonsense and then tried to backpeddle it into something less ridiculous.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590428256930779136
This will surely go over well


----------



## famicommander

Rumors that Gervonta Davis will fight Abner Mares next.

Mares has had both retinas reattached surgically, last held a legitimate title at 126 in 2013, and last won a fight in 2017.

But he has a name and he's a former 3 division world titlist so he's the perfect carcass for that vulture Gervonta to pick the bones of.

Davis would be the most pathetic clown in all of boxing if not for Demetrius Andrade.


----------



## famicommander

From the WBC convention, they have ordered the following fights:
Deontay Wilder vs Andy Ruiz in a final eliminator (winner is mandatory challenger for Fury unless the Usyk fight is first)
Errol Spence vs Keith Thurman for the unified welterweight title
Sebastian Fundora vs Tony Harrison for Fundora's interim 154 belt (winner is mandatory challenger for Charlo)
Caleb Plant vs David Benavidez is officially a final eliminator (winner is mandatory challenger for Canelo)
Shakur Stevenson vs Isaac Cruz in a final eliminator (winner is mandatory challenger for Haney)


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Thats actually a good list of fightst he WBC wants made (not saying they will be made).


----------



## Dragonballfan

Looking forward to Plant vs Benavidez, still favor Benavidez though

Thurman finally healthy should be a good challenge for Spence but I still see Spence pulling away in the later half of the fight if he doesn't win by stoppage/KO


----------



## famicommander

Plant is going to box circles around Benavidez. Benavidez is a basic plodder with only two name fighters on his resume, both of whom were well past their primes (Lemieux and Dirrell). 

It's easy to look like a monster when all you fight is no-hopers.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> Looking forward to Plant vs Benavidez, still favor Benavidez though
> 
> Thurman finally healthy should be a good challenge for Spence but I still see Spence pulling away in the later half of the fight if he doesn't win by stoppage/KO


Thurman is welllllll past his best. Spence will make him quit late.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591078750535487491
Did any of you know this fight was happening? Wtf like 15 years well past when it would have been a good idea lol


----------



## famicommander

It's just an exhibition. It'll be a sparring session with fans.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Sky uploaded the Hatton Barrera fight for free.






The fight was what it was. The Manchester crowd loves Ricky and Barrera's a class act. The KO loss to Senchenko a decade ago wasn't the way Hatton wanted to go out, he's had plenty of demons since then and he ballooned to twice the size he is now, so it's pleasing seeing him looking so good and getting to say goodbye to boxing and the Manchester crowd on his terms.

Seeing and hearing him come out to Blue Moon one last time rolled back the years.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591651478766518273


----------



## wrasslin_casual

AthleticGirth said:


> Sky uploaded the Hatton Barrera fight for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fight was what it was. The Manchester crowd loves Ricky and Barrera's a class act. The KO loss to Senchenko a decade ago wasn't the way Hatton wanted to go out, he's had plenty of demons since then and he ballooned to twice the size he is now, so it's pleasing seeing him looking so good and getting to say goodbye to boxing and the Manchester crowd on his terms.
> 
> Seeing and hearing him come out to Blue Moon one last time rolled back the years.


MAB is one of the true ATGs and Hatton is up there as one of the most beloved boxers of recent tiems and one of my favourites. Seeing them in the ring together was good fun and it was interesting just how quick they were compared to the common man. These guys would still put a beating on the average wanabe.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593345868387713024
Of course it's at a catchweight...


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593345868387713024
> Of course it's at a catchweight...


Coppinger is a clown, that fight isn't happening. Davis announced today that he is fighting Hector Garcia, who holds the WBA 130 strap, at 135.


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> Coppinger is a clown, that fight isn't happening. Davis announced today that he is fighting Hector Garcia, who holds the WBA 130 strap, at 135.


Its happening after this fight. Hector Garcia fight is in January, then Davis vs Ryan Garcia is in April/May sometime


----------



## famicommander

Dragonballfan said:


> Its happening after this fight. Hector Garcia fight is in January, then Davis vs Ryan Garcia is in April/May sometime


DLH said two hours ago it's not signed yet. A lot can happen between now and May, including Tank going to jail, taking an upset L, or missing weight.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Speaking of Tune-up fights, Canelo said he's gonna get one in May, then later in 2023 wants a rematch with Bivol


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594450518083923968


----------



## wrasslin_casual

GGG need to retire and Canelo needs to stay at super middle.

Beterbiev v Bivol NEEDS to happen.


----------



## Oiky

Beterbiev vs Bivol is the best fight that can be made in boxing right now


----------



## famicommander

GGG should be fighting Erislandy Lara. Lara is his mandatory challenger and both guys are near the end. Could be a good scrap and if GGG doesn't fight either him (WBA mando) or Falcao (IBF mando) he'll be stripped of a belt.

Munguia should've fought Andrade or Janibek and got that WBO strap if he wanted GGG or Charlo. You can't just fight 10 bums in a row, have no belt, and expect to get a huge fight.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594092709996027904


----------



## famicommander

Waste of time. Yarde going down hard in the first half of that one.


----------



## famicommander

Dillian Whyte saved against a horrible fighter by corrupt UK judging.

Par for the course, nothing to see here.

Joshua will splatter him again. Franklin got robbed but he sucks and Joshua would splatter him too.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597969119382757376


----------



## famicommander

None of those four heavyweights will ever be anything.

Chocolatito vs Estrada III is this weekend, though. If that fight were a drug I'd freebase it.


----------



## famicommander

Accidental double post


----------



## famicommander

DuBois got dropped 3 times in the first against a fringe contender cruiserweight.

DuBois had Lerena on the ropes in the 3rd after a knockdown and Lerena fired one back and rocked DuBois which led to a suspect early bell, then DuBois hurt Lerena again badly with a shot after the bell and the ref stopped Lerena on his feet.

That's what has become known as a "UK stoppage".

DuBois is freaking trash, the WBA regular belt is trash, and foreign b side fighters should never take fights in the UK.

EDIT: that bell was at least 8 seconds early and it came because Lerena clearly rocked DuBois off the ropes. Then DuBois gets the knockout after the bell and the ref doesn't even count it, just stops Lerena, even though DuBois got 3 counts in the first.

And the worst part about all of this is that if Usyk (or Fury, if they fight next) gets stripped or vacates for any reason then DuBois' fake ass belt he retained via illegitimate means will be upgraded to a real heavyweight title. Disgusting.

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## famicommander

Fury straight clowning Chisora


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Havent gotten around to watching Chocolatito/Estrada yet but the Fury/Del Boy fight went as expected. Hopeless 38 year old Chisora taking a bunch of unnecessary punishment in a fight he shouldnt have gotten in the first place.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> DuBois got dropped 3 times in the first against a fringe contender cruiserweight.
> 
> DuBois had Lerena on the ropes in the 3rd after a knockdown and Lerena fired one back and rocked DuBois which led to a suspect early bell, then DuBois hurt Lerena again badly with a shot after the bell and the ref stopped Lerena on his feet.
> 
> That's what has become known as a "UK stoppage".
> 
> DuBois is freaking trash, the WBA regular belt is trash, and foreign b side fighters should never take fights in the UK.
> 
> EDIT: that bell was at least 8 seconds early and it came because Lerena clearly rocked DuBois off the ropes. Then DuBois gets the knockout after the bell and the ref doesn't even count it, just stops Lerena, even though DuBois got 3 counts in the first.
> 
> And the worst part about all of this is that if Usyk (or Fury, if they fight next) gets stripped or vacates for any reason then DuBois' fake ass belt he retained via illegitimate means will be upgraded to a real heavyweight title. Disgusting.
> 
> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Did you watch the fight kiddo?

Dubois hurt his leg bad and hence he went down 3 times. 

He then landed an uppercut that almost blew the other guys head off.

You must be one of those kids who thinks the fight was fixed LOL


----------



## famicommander

The leg injury was an excuse. He got rocked badly by a light punching cruiserweight with zero quality wins on his resume.

And the bell rang early because Lerena fired a big shot back off the ropes, then DuBois landed after the bell, then the ref stopped Lerena after the bell on his feet without a count. That's what happened. Time the round yourself if you want. It was 8 to 10 seconds early.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600245712297394178


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601711590272704512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601709723732307969


----------



## famicommander

More absolutely shameful stuff from the UK. 

Warrington spent the entire fight throwing headbutts, rabbit punches, shots to the back, shoulders, punches from the clinch, punches on the break. Lopez won 9 rounds anyway but barely got out of there with a majority decision (114-114, 115-113, 115-113).

Of course that scumbag weasel Howard Foster had it even.

Everyone involved here should be ashamed. All three judges, Warrington, the ref, the commentary team. It wasn't even remotely close.


----------



## Rankles75

Ha! Josh Warrington fucked it again, should have thrown a few more headbutts.


----------



## famicommander

Another garbage decision tonight, this time from New York. Sandor Martin beat Teofimo Lopez and walked out with an L by majority decision. Ref missed the 2nd knockdown too.

Stupid boxing.


----------



## famicommander

Another garbage decision tonight, this time from New York. Sandor Martin beat Teofimo Lopez and walked out with an L by majority decision. Ref missed the 2nd knockdown too.

Stupid boxing.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601850791454990336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601840608687038464


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> The leg injury was an excuse. He got rocked badly by a light punching cruiserweight with zero quality wins on his resume.
> 
> And the bell rang early because Lerena fired a big shot back off the ropes, then DuBois landed after the bell, then the ref stopped Lerena after the bell on his feet without a count. That's what happened. Time the round yourself if you want. It was 8 to 10 seconds early.


You must be a kid. That's ridiculous if you think a guy getting stopped while semi-conscious is fixed. I guess Lerena should be winning an Oscar huh kiddo?


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601850791454990336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601840608687038464


Its sad just how good TC is but just can't have the Spence fight and unification at welter. 

On the other side, Martin edged Lopez imo but the Spaniard should have been more active and thrown in combos.


----------



## Dragonballfan

wrasslin_casual said:


> Its sad just how good TC is but just can't have the Spence fight and unification at welter.
> 
> On the other side, Martin edged Lopez imo but the Spaniard should have been more active and thrown in combos.


Lopez really needs a new team, he looked nothing like the amazing fighter that beat Loma, and his private life distractions sure ain't helping either


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> You must be a kid. That's ridiculous if you think a guy getting stopped while semi-conscious is fixed. I guess Lerena should be winning an Oscar huh kiddo?


The round was over due to an early bell, he was hit by a punch thrown after the bell, and he was stopped on his feet. It's really not complicated.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> Lopez really needs a new team, he looked nothing like the amazing fighter that beat Loma, and his private life distractions sure ain't helping either


I don't know about his private life but it's obvious there is something going on. Too much too early maybe? 

As the saying goes, a little bit of success is often too much for a small man...that Loma win really did things to Lopez.


----------



## famicommander

1. Sandor Martin is better than he is getting credit for. He didn't beat Mikey Garcia by accident
2. Lomachenko was already past his prime and fighting above his natural weight class in the Lopez fight.
3. George Kambosos is better than he is getting credit for. Haney is a nightmare matchup for him but, again, he didn't beat Teofimo Lopez, Lee Selby, and Mickey Bey in consecutive fights on the road by accident.

There doesn't have to be anything wrong with Lopez to explain his recent results. He's fighting great competition, he just moved up in weight, and styles make fights.

He should probably get a trainer that isn't his father in any case, but sometimes guys simply lose.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

famicommander said:


> 1. Sandor Martin is better than he is getting credit for. He didn't beat Mikey Garcia by accident
> 2. Lomachenko was already past his prime and fighting above his natural weight class in the Lopez fight.
> 3. George Kambosos is better than he is getting credit for. Haney is a nightmare matchup for him but, again, he didn't beat Teofimo Lopez, Lee Selby, and Mickey Bey in consecutive fights on the road by accident.
> 
> There doesn't have to be anything wrong with Lopez to explain his recent results. He's fighting great competition, he just moved up in weight, and styles make fights.
> 
> He should probably get a trainer that isn't his father in any case, but sometimes guys simply lose.


HAHAHAHAH kiddo!


----------



## famicommander

wrasslin_casual said:


> HAHAHAHAH kiddo!


I don't even know why you continue to post in this thread. You've exposed yourself as an idiot who doesn't watch or understand the sport of boxing on several occasions.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602633028903239681
Man why does he always get the midweek slots, I'd love to see him on the weekends fighting on a big card


----------



## famicommander

It was a horrible fight, to be honest. Butler shelled up from the opening bell and refused to engage.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602633028903239681
> Man why does he always get the midweek slots, I'd love to see him on the weekends fighting on a big card


Mid-week slot is normal as per Japan and is not considered a step down.

Imo, Inoue is p4p an exceptional fighter but it's a shame the Roman and Estrada fights never happened and the most outstanding name on his resume is a post-prime Donaire. I think Inoue truly needs great competition now more than ever.


----------



## Jets4Life

famicommander said:


> I don't even know why you continue to post in this thread. You've exposed yourself as an idiot who doesn't watch or understand the sport of boxing on several occasions.


In fairness, he doesn't understand pro wrestling either


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603965820736262144
What do ya'll think about this decision?


----------



## famicommander

Stupid to cancel a signed fight for a hypothetical future fight. Any number of things could potentially derail Tank vs Ryan:
1. Tank could be in jail. He has a serious court date in February
2. Garcia could take another "mental health break" as he has done twice before
3. Tank could lose his interim fight to Hector Garcia
4. Tank could beat Hector Garcia but end up with a cut or another injury
5. Any other injury or illness to either fighter that happen during the course of training camps
6. As far as we know, Tank vs Ryan Garcia is not actually signed yet and boxing politics can always ruin a good fight, as we have all seen too many times before


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605329699441414144
Speaking of delusional lmao


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Jets4Life said:


> In fairness, he doesn't understand pro wrestling either


If you're a jets fan you don't deserve to post about anything!


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Dragonballfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605329699441414144
> Speaking of delusional lmao


This kid is deluded..but then again so were all the so called journalists calling him the next Mayweather.


----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606824995488993281


----------



## famicommander

Boxer Davis jailed on domestic violence count


Gervonta Davis was arrested Tuesday and jailed on a domestic violence charge of battery causing bodily harm, according to Broward County Sheriff's Office records.




www.espn.com





scumbags gonna scumbag


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> Boxer Davis jailed on domestic violence count
> 
> 
> Gervonta Davis was arrested Tuesday and jailed on a domestic violence charge of battery causing bodily harm, according to Broward County Sheriff's Office records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scumbags gonna scumbag


Are you serious he was jailed again? What a dumbass

Ryan Garcia looks like a moron now skipping his tune up lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607969058233663489


----------



## famicommander

A couple days ago Davis posted and then deleted a Tweet about how he was going to have to pay to make this go away, then today the victim recanted her accusations even though she was bleeding from the face when the cops arrived and we heard the 911 call with her crying and literally saying she though he was going to kill her.

So, in all likelihood, Davis will suffer no consequences from this and the entire boxing world will pretend it never happened. Just like when he sent four people to the hospital drunk-driving without a license and the fled the scene, and just like when he choked and manhandled his ex at a college basketball game (in the same Tweet he said that cost him $300K to make go away; he claimed he didn't even know the woman even though the whole thing was on camera).


----------



## Dragonballfan

famicommander said:


> A couple days ago Davis posted and then deleted a Tweet about how he was going to have to pay to make this go away, then today the victim recanted her accusations even though she was bleeding from the face when the cops arrived and we heard the 911 call with her crying and literally saying she though he was going to kill her.
> 
> So, in all likelihood, Davis will suffer no consequences from this and the entire boxing world will pretend it never happened. Just like when he sent four people to the hospital drunk-driving without a license and the fled the scene, and just like when he choked and manhandled his ex at a college basketball game (in the same Tweet he said that cost him $300K to make go away; he claimed he didn't even know the woman even though the whole thing was on camera).


There are people actually defending him saying that her retracting her statement means he's good and that she was wrong, BS I feel like they paid her off or something since the ppv is next week, they decided the money they would get from this is more important than justice I feel. No wonder people don't watch boxing any more


----------



## Dragonballfan




----------



## Dragonballfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611337255511023618

Well the fight is tonight, guess we'll see if any of this circus surrounding Tank has affected his performance in anyway


----------

